# QTRLY Bible Study:



## blazingthru (Apr 24, 2013)

Read for This Week’s Study: Amos 1-2, Isaiah 58, Luke 12:47-48, 1 Kings 8:37-40, Amos 4:12-13, Obadiah.

*Memory Text: “A Lion has roared! Who will not fear? The Lord God has spoken! Who can but prophesy?” (Amos 3:8, NKJV).
*
*Key Thought: Acts of inhumanity are sins against God and will be judged accordingly.*

A lion in Scripture often represents the king of the animal world. His appearance evokes irresistible strength and majesty as well as ferocity and destructive power. Even when not actively hunting, the lion can be heard, its roar audible for miles. Amos, a shepherd, was sent to the Israelites to warn them that he had heard a lion roar—and the lion was none other than their Lord! Moved by the Holy Spirit, the prophet Amos compared God’s way of speaking to the nations, as well as to His special people, with the roaring of a lion (see *Amos 1:2*).

Amos was called to prophesy to the nations who committed crimes against humanity. He also was sent to a society where a privileged and religious people lived in peace and prosperity. Yet, this same people oppressed the poor and allowed for dishonest business and bribery in court. This week we will listen to what the Lord has to say about these despicable actions.

*Crimes Against Humanity*

Read Amos 1 and 2. Why does the Lord warn that punishment is coming?

The first two chapters in Amos’ book contain seven prophecies against neighboring nations, followed by a prophecy against Israel. The foreign nations are not judged because they are Israel’s enemies but because of their violations of universal human principles. Two things stand out in Amos’ condemnation: the absence of loyalty and the absence of pity.

For instance, Tyre was a leading merchant city located on the Mediterranean coast north of Israel. Because of its almost impregnable island fortress, the city boasted of its security. Moreover, the leaders of Tyre secured peace treaties with several surrounding nations, such as the Philistines. The city was allied with Israel by a “treaty of brotherhood” during the reigns of David and Solomon (1 Kings 5:1, 12) and even of King Ahab (1 Kings 16:30-31). It is not surprising to read in 1 Kings 9:13 that Hiram, the king of Tyre, called Solomon “my brother.”

Yet, the people of Tyre had violated the “covenant of brothers.” Tyre was not condemned for taking away the captives, but for handing them over to Israel’s enemies, the Edomites. Thus, the people of Tyre were responsible for the cruelties that these captives suffered at the hands of their enemies. From God’s perspective, the person who assists and supports a crime is as guilty as the person who commits it.

Because God is all-sovereign, He holds the destiny of all the world in His hands. He has purposes and concerns that reach far beyond Israel’s borders. The God of Israel is the Lord of all nations; all human history is His concern. He is the Creator God, who gives life to all, and all are accountable to Him.

*Who among us does not bristle in pain at the incredible injustice we see? Were there no God, what hope would we have of justice ever being done? What does the promise, found throughout the Bible, of God bringing justice and judgment to the world mean to you? How can we learn to cling to that promise amid all the injustice that we see now*?

Monday April 22

*Justice for the Oppressed*

God’s universal judgment is one of the central teachings found in Amos. In the beginning of his book, the prophet announces God’s judgment on several of Israel’s neighbors because of their crimes against humanity. Then, however, Amos boldly declares that God also will judge Israel. The anger of the Lord was directed not only at the nations but also at the people He had chosen. The people of Judah had rejected the Word of the Lord and had not kept His instructions.

At the same time, Amos dealt with Israel much more extensively than even Judah because she had broken God’s covenant and committed so many sins. Israel’s economic prosperity and political stability led to spiritual decay. This spiritual decay displayed itself in social injustice. In Israel, the rich exploited the poor, and the powerful exploited the weak. The rich cared only for themselves and their personal gain, even when it came at the expense and suffering of the poor (Not much has changed in a few thousand years, has it?).

In his preaching, Amos taught that there is a living God who cares about how we treat others. Justice is more than an idea or a norm. Justice is a divine concern. The prophet warned that Israel’s stone houses, ivory-laid furniture, top quality food and drink, as well as the best body lotions—all would be destroyed.

Read Isaiah 58. In what ways does this chapter capture aspects of present truth? In what ways, though, is our message to the world much more than this?

The Bible clearly teaches that social justice should be a natural product of the gospel. As the Holy Spirit makes us more like Jesus, we learn to share God’s concerns. The books of Moses insist on the fair treatment of foreigners, widows, and orphans (Exod. 22:21-24). The prophets speak of God’s concern about the just and compassionate treatment of less privileged people (Isa. 58:6-7). The psalmist calls the God who lives in His holy dwelling “a father of the fatherless, a defender of widows” (Ps. 68:5, NKJV). Christ showed great concern for those who were rejected by society (Mark 7:24-30, John 4:7-26). The Lord’s brother James calls on us to put our faith into action and help the needy (James 2:14-26). No follower of Christ can do anything less and really be a follower of Christ.

Tuesday April 23

*The Peril of Privilege*

Amos’ prophetic message was not intended to be restricted to the historical situation in Israel but to expand the scope of the message beyond Israel and Judah. In the Old Testament, Israel had a unique but not exclusive claim on God.

Read Amos 3:1-2. The Hebrew verb yada, “to know,” which is used in verse 2, bears a special sense of intimacy. In Jeremiah 1:5, for example, God says that He “knew” the prophet and set him apart even before his birth. Such was the case with Israel. They were not just another nation among nations. Rather, God set them apart for a sacred divine purpose. They stood in special relationship with Him.

God Himself had chosen Israel and brought it out of slavery to freedom. The exodus from Egypt was the single most important event in the beginning of Israel’s history as a nation. It set the stage for God’s acts of redemption and the conquest of the land of Canaan. But Israel’s strength and prosperity led to pride and complacency in regards to its privileged status as the Lord’s chosen people.

Read Christ’s statement from Luke 12:47-48. In what ways can we understand the principle He taught there: when great privileges in life are abused, they will be replaced by great penalties?

Under divine inspiration, the prophet warns that because the people of Israel are the Lord’s elect, they particularly will be held accountable for their actions. The Lord is saying that Israel’s unique relationship with God carries obligations, and punishment will result if those obligations are not fulfilled. In other words, Israel, as God’s chosen people, is all the more liable to His judgments, because the privilege entails responsibility. Israel’s election was not just to privileged status; they were called to be witnesses to the world about the Lord who had so blessed them.

“The professed churches of Christ in this generation are exalted to the highest privileges. The Lord has been revealed to us in ever-increasing light. Our privileges are far greater than were the privileges of God's ancient people.”—Ellen G. White, Christ Object Lessons, p. 317. Think about all that we have been given as Seventh-day Adventists. Why should the responsibilities that come with these privileges make us tremble? Do they, or have we simply gotten used to them? Have we even become complacent about all that we have been given? If so, how can we change?


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 24, 2013)

*Israel’s Rendezvous With God*

“Prepare to meet thy God, O Israel” (Amos 4:12).

Chapter 4 of Amos begins with the description of Israel’s sins, and it ends with the announcement of the day of reckoning. God makes His people especially accountable for the ways in which they live and treat others.

Amos has listed a series of natural disasters, any one of which should have been enough to turn the nation to God. The list is composed of seven disasters, the full measure of punishments for the breaking of God’s covenant (in accordance with the words of Moses from Leviticus 26). Some of the disasters remind one of the plagues God sent against Egypt, while the description of the last calamity explicitly mentions the total destruction of Sodom and Gomorrah.

According to Solomon’s prayer at the dedication of the temple, what should disasters normally lead people to do? 1 Kings 8:37-40.

The people of Israel did not behave like normal people anymore, and God found it impossible to get their attention. Moreover, God’s judgments had resulted in the hardening of the people’s hearts. Because the people failed to return to the Lord, Amos presented one last chance for repentance.

The final judgment is impending, but Amos does not specify what the judgment would be. The haunting uncertainty in Amos’ words makes the threat of judgment even more ominous. Israel has failed to seek God, so God goes out to meet Israel. If punishment fails, will an encounter with God save?

Amos 4:12 begins with the words “‘thus will I do to you’” (NKJV), which echo the traditional oath formula. This solemn statement calls for a response from Israel to prepare to meet its God as they did prior to God’s appearance at Sinai (Exod. 19:11, 15).

*Read carefully Amos 4:12-13. If, suddenly, you were to hear the warning, “Prepare to meet your God, O [your name here]”—what would be your response? What is your only hope? See Rom. 3:19-28.*

http://www.amazingfacts.org/media-library/media/e/6907/t/lord-of-all-nations-(amos).aspx


----------



## sweetvi (Apr 24, 2013)

*From God’s perspective, the person who assists and supports a crime is as guilty as the person who commits it.* 

Love this phrase! That's why it"s important not to be uncompromising in our faith! We are held just as accountable as the unsaved ones.

i love that one

This reminds me so much about Ezekiel! Im  reading that now with my bible study group and it is very similar to the Judgment he told the prophet


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 24, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> *From God’s perspective, the person who assists and supports a crime is as guilty as the person who commits it.*



I agree, I was thinking about this, if you watch certain TV programs is that the same as supporting a crime. 

I know there is a scripture that says by beholding we become changed and I can't find it for the world but i think about it often. I can't watch half the things I use to at all. I have no tolerance, but I like scandal and that's the worst and I know it.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 25, 2013)

Thursday April 25

*The Pride That Leads to Fall*

Read the book of Obadiah. What important moral and spiritual truths can we take away from this book?

Obadiah is the shortest book in the Old Testament, and it reports on the prophetic vision of God’s judgment upon the land of Edom. The message of the book focuses on three issues: Edom’s arrogance (vss. 1-4), Edom’s coming humiliation (vss. 5-9), and Edom’s violence against Judah (vss. 10-14).

The Edomites were the descendants of Jacob’s brother Esau. The hostility between the Israelites and the Edomites goes back to the family feud between the twin brothers, who later became the fathers of the two nations. Yet, according to Genesis 33, the two brothers were later reconciled. Thus, the Israelites were commanded by God not to “‘abhor an Edomite, for he is your brother’” (Deut. 23:7, NKJV).

In spite of this, the hostilities between the two nations continued for centuries. When Babylon destroyed Jerusalem and took its citizens into captivity, the Edomites not only rejoiced but even preyed on the fleeing Israelites and also helped to plunder Jerusalem (Ps. 137:7). For this reason the prophet Obadiah warned that Edom will be judged by their own standard: “‘As you have done, it shall be done to you’” (Obadiah 15, NKJV). The Edomites did not behave as brothers toward the people of Judah in their worst hour but rather joined the enemy forces (Lam. 4:21-22).

The region that was occupied by Edom is located southeast of the Dead Sea. It is a mountainous land filled with high mountain peaks, sharp crags, caves, and clefts in which armies could hide. A number of Edomite cities were located in these nearly inaccessible sites. Sela (also known as Petra) was Edom’s capital city. The nation developed an arrogant confidence summed up in the question, “‘Who will bring me down to the ground?’” (Obadiah 3, NKJV).

God holds responsible those who take advantage of others in their time of distress. Obadiah warned the proud people of Edom that God would bring humiliation upon their heads. There is no place to escape from the Lord (Amos 9:2-3). The coming day of the Lord will bring both judgment and salvation. Edom will drink God’s cup of wrath, while the fortunes of God’s people will be restored.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 26, 2013)

Friday April 26

Further Study: Read the following quotations and discuss how they help us to understand the messages from Amos 1-4 and Obadiah in a clearer way.

“From the beginnings of Israelite religion the belief that God had chosen this particular people to carry out His mission has been both a cornerstone of Hebrew faith and a refuge in moments of distress. And yet, the prophets felt that to many of their contemporaries this cornerstone was a stumbling block; this refuge, an escape. They had to remind the people that chosenness must not be mistaken as divine favoritism or immunity from chastisement, but, on the contrary, that it meant being more seriously exposed to divine judgment and chastisement. . . .

“Does chosenness mean that God is exclusively concerned with Israel? Does the Exodus from Egypt imply that God is involved only in the history of Israel and is totally oblivious of the fate of other nations?”—Abraham J. Heschel, The Prophets, pp. 32-33.

“With the defenses of the soul broken down, the misguided worshipers had no barrier against sin and yielded themselves to the evil passions of the human heart.

“Against the marked oppression, the flagrant injustice, the unwonted luxury and extravagance, the shameless feasting and drunkenness, the gross licentiousness and debauchery of their age, the prophets lifted their voices; but in vain were their protests, in vain their denunciation of sin. ‘Him that rebuketh in the gate,’ declared Amos, ‘they hate, . . . and they abhor him that speaketh uprightly.’‘They afflict the just, they take a bribe, and they turn aside the poor in the gate from their right.’Amos 5:10, 12.”—Ellen G. White, Prophets and Kings, p. 282.

Discussion Questions:

It is easy to be friendly with someone who has something to offer you. What about those who are in distress and have nothing to offer you but, in fact, have need of what you can give to them? What kind of attitude must we show toward such people? What kind of attitude do you show toward them?
Think about that which we have been given as Seventh-day Adventists. Most Christians have no idea of the blessings of the Sabbath (much less its end-time importance); most think that the dead go either immediately to heaven or to the torments of hell. Many do not believe in the physical resurrection of Jesus, nor do they believe in a literal Second Coming. What other great truths have we been given that most other people do not know about? What responsibilities come with having these truths?
Inside Story~ SAD Division:Ecuador

Light in the Jungle, part 2

Juan had found Christ and discovered the Sabbath while reading the Bible in his jungle home in southeastern Ecuador. God led him on a quest to a city several days’ journey away, where he met Adventists and asked to be baptized. But when the pastor asked him to stay in the city, Juan refused.

“I must return home and tell my family and fellow villagers,” he said. The pastor gave him bus fare to return home.

“We have a God who loves us and wants us to meet with Him on His Sabbath,” he told his family and friends. “He has many things to teach us.” At first few people listened to Juan’s message. But little by little some began to accept what Juan said.

Juan realized that he needed help to teach his people. He made the long journey back to the city of Ambato to invite the pastor to visit his village and help teach the people. The pastor agreed to go, and the two men flew to an airport in the rain forest. From there they met villagers who helped carry their equipment through the mosquito-infested jungles and across several rivers in oppressive heat.

The pastor taught them Bible truths and led seminars in health, marriage, and family life. Juan had prepared the people well, and by the end of the week 15 people were ready to be baptized.

After the pastor returned to Ambato, Juan continued sharing God’s word in surrounding villages. Five months later the pastor returned for another week of seminars and baptized 18 more people.

The villagers had built a large church of thatch and wood that was filled with worshippers on Sabbath. ADRA sponsored a literacy program to teach the people to read so they could read the Bible for themselves. Members of the Adventist church in Ambato conducted a large health ministry and Vacation Bible School program. And more people were baptized.

Four years later more than 135 people in Juan’s jungle home have given their lives to God and been baptized into the Adventist Church. Some of the new believers help Juan spread God’s message to those in other villages who are waiting to hear. Today simple chapels stand in several of these villages.

Juan thanks God for leading him to the Adventist Church and helping him share the gospel message with others. Your mission offerings help support Juan as he works among the indigenous people of southeastern Ecuador. A recent Thirteenth Sabbath Offering helped expand the Adventist radio network in Ecuador, making God’s message available to thousands who might not otherwise hear it.

Juan Saant shares his faith in the jungles of southeastern Ecuador.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 27, 2013)

*Seek the Lord and Live! (Amos)*


Sabbath Afternoon

*Read for This Week’s Study: Amos 5:1-15, Heb. 5:14, Isa. 5:20, Amos 7:10-17, 9:11-15, Acts 15:13-18.*

Memory Text: “Seek good and not evil, that you may live; and thus may the Lord God of hosts be with you, just as you have said!” (Amos 5:14, NASB).

*Key Thought: Amos reminds us that only in seeking the Lord is there life.*

“Had Israel been true to God, He could have accomplished His purpose through their honor and exaltation. If they had walked in the ways of obedience, He would have made them ‘high above all nations which He hath made, in praise, and in name, and in honor.’‘All people of the earth,’ said Moses, ‘shall see that thou art called by the name of the Lord; and they shall be afraid of thee.’‘The nations which shall hear all these statutes’ shall say, ‘Surely this great nation is a wise and understanding people.’ Deut. 26:19, 28:10, 4:6. But because of their unfaithfulness, God’s purpose could be wrought out only through continued adversity and humiliation.”—Ellen G. White, The Desire of Ages, p. 28.

This week, as we continue to study the book of Amos, we will see even more of the ways in which the Lord pled with His people to put away their sins and return unto Him, the only true source of life. In the end, we all have only one of two choices: life or death. There is no middle ground. Amos shows us a little more about the stark differences between these choices.

*Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, May 4.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 28, 2013)

*Crimes Against Humanity*

Read Amos 1 and 2. Why does the Lord warn that punishment is coming?

The first two chapters in Amos’ book contain seven prophecies against neighboring nations, followed by a prophecy against Israel. The foreign nations are not judged because they are Israel’s enemies but because of their violations of universal human principles. Two things stand out in Amos’ condemnation: the absence of loyalty and the absence of pity.

For instance, Tyre was a leading merchant city located on the Mediterranean coast north of Israel. Because of its almost impregnable island fortress, the city boasted of its security. Moreover, the leaders of Tyre secured peace treaties with several surrounding nations, such as the Philistines. The city was allied with Israel by a “treaty of brotherhood” during the reigns of David and Solomon (1 Kings 5:1, 12) and even of King Ahab (1 Kings 16:30-31). It is not surprising to read in 1 Kings 9:13 that Hiram, the king of Tyre, called Solomon “my brother.”

Yet, the people of Tyre had violated the “covenant of brothers.” Tyre was not condemned for taking away the captives, but for handing them over to Israel’s enemies, the Edomites. Thus, the people of Tyre were responsible for the cruelties that these captives suffered at the hands of their enemies. From God’s perspective, the person who assists and supports a crime is as guilty as the person who commits it.

Because God is all-sovereign, He holds the destiny of all the world in His hands. He has purposes and concerns that reach far beyond Israel’s borders. The God of Israel is the Lord of all nations; all human history is His concern. He is the Creator God, who gives life to all, and all are accountable to Him.

Who among us does not bristle in pain at the incredible injustice we see? Were there no God, what hope would we have of justice ever being done? What does the promise, found throughout the Bible, of God bringing justice and judgment to the world mean to you? How can we learn to cling to that promise amid all the injustice that we see now?


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 29, 2013)

Monday April 29

*Religion as Usual*

Read Amos 5:23-24, Hosea 6:6, Matthew 9:13, Psalm 51:17. What are these texts saying? More important, how can the principle here be applied directly to our own spiritual life today, as Seventh-day Adventists? That is, in what ways might we be guilty of doing exactly what is warned about here? (Remember, too, that it is very easy to be self-deceived in this area).

More than most other books of the Bible, Amos focuses on injustice, cruelty, and inhumanity. It also offers the divine perspective on such practices. Amos preached that God despised the empty rituals of the people’s dead formalism, and He called upon them to reform. The Lord was not pleased by outward and empty forms of worship offered to Him by those who at the same time were oppressing others for the sake of personal gain. Their lives revealed that they missed the whole point of what it means to be followers of Yahweh; they also totally misunderstood the deeper meaning of His law.

Indeed, God rejected their religious rituals because they did not flow from lives of faith. The climactic words in Amos 5:14-15 are the command to seek the Lord and live. Seeking the Lord is contrasted with making pilgrimages to the famous religious centers in Bethel, Gilgal, and Beersheba (Amos 5:5), three cities with their sanctuaries that were destined for destruction.

What God really wanted was justice and righteousness in the land. The command to “seek the Lord” parallels the one to “seek good.” The Lord called on the remnant to distance themselves from evil practices and religious formalism and, instead, to let justice flow like a river and righteousness flow like a never-failing stream. While justice concerns the establishment of what is right before God, righteousness is the quality of life in relationship to God and others in the community. The picture presented here is that of a religious people whose religion had degraded into nothing but forms and rites without the change of heart that must accompany true faith. (See Deut. 10:16.)

How careful we must be.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 30, 2013)

Tuesday April 30

Called to Be a Prophet

Amos’ home was Tekoa, in Judah, but God sent him to prophesy in Israel. He had gone to the northern kingdom and preached with such power that the land was not “able to bear all his words” (Amos 7:10, NKJV). Certainly many Israelites looked at Amos with suspicion and rejected him as God’s messenger. In spite of that rejection, he faithfully performed his prophetic ministry.

Read Amos 7:10-17. What familiar pattern is seen here? What other examples can you find in the Bible of the same thing happening? What should we learn from all these examples?

Among those who did not like Amos’ preaching was Amaziah, the priest of Bethel, who accused Amos of conspiracy against Israel’s king. Bethel was one of the two royal sanctuaries, the very centers of apostate worship. Amos had predicted in public that if Israel did not repent, its king would die by the sword and the people would be led away captive. Amaziah ordered Amos to go back to the land of Judah, where his messages against Israel would be more popular.

In his response to the priest, Amos affirmed that his prophetic call came from God. He claimed that he was not a professional prophet who may be hired for services. Amos distanced himself from professional prophets who prophesied for gain.

However, speaking the truth by no means guarantees acceptance, because the truth can at times be uncomfortable and—if it disturbs those in power—it can produce serious opposition. God’s call compelled Amos to preach so openly and so boldly against the sins of the king and the nobility from the northern kingdom that he was accused of treason.

What is our attitude when told that our actions and/or lifestyles are sinful and will bring punishment upon us? What does our answer tell us about ourselves and about, perhaps, the need for a change of heart and attitude?


----------



## blazingthru (May 1, 2013)

Wednesday May 1

*The Worst Type of Famine*

“‘The days are coming,’ declares the Sovereign Lord, ‘when I will send a famine through the land—not a famine of food or a thirst for water, but a famine of hearing the words of the Lord. Men will stagger from sea to sea and wander from north to east, searching for the word of the Lord, but they will not find it’” (Amos 8:11-12, NIV). How are we to understand the meaning of these verses?

In Amos 8, the prophet describes devastating effects of God’s judgment on unrepentant Israel. God will punish the people for their sins by sending famine upon the land. But in verses 11 and 12 the prophet speaks of hunger and thirst for God’s Word. The tragedy that will stand out above all others is a famine of God’s Word because God will be silent, and no other famine could be worse.

Often when the people of Israel experienced great distress, they would turn to the Lord for a prophetic word in hope of guidance. This time God’s answer will consist of silence. A part of God’s judgment on His people will be the Lord’s withdrawal of His Word through His prophets.

If God’s people continue to be disobedient, the prophet says, the time would come when they will be eager to hear the message, but it will be too late to turn to God’s word in hope of escaping the judgment. This is the result of Israel’s persistent refusal to hear God’s message through Amos. Like Saul before his last battle (1 Sam. 28:6), the people will one day come to realize how much they need God’s Word.

An entire population will frantically search for God’s Word, the same word that they chose to ignore in the prophet’s time. Those especially affected will be the young. While the former generations had heard God’s Word and rejected it, the young people never will have the opportunity to hear the prophetic proclamation.

What do the following passages teach about the dire effects of the silence of God? 1 Sam. 14:37, Ps. 74:9, Prov. 1:28, Lam. 2:9, Hos. 5:6, Mic. 3:5-7.

In what ways is it possible to silence the voice of God in our lives? However scary that thought, dwell on the implications. How can we make utterly sure that never happens to us?


----------



## blazingthru (May 2, 2013)

*Thursday May 2

Judah’s Ruins Restored
*
The prophet turns from the dark picture of the people’s sinfulness and the resulting judgments to the glorious promises of the future restoration (Amos 9:11-15). The day of the Lord, previously described as the day of punishment (Amos 5:18), is now a day of salvation because salvation, not punishment, is God’s last word to His people. However, salvation will come after punishment, not instead of it.

Amid all the gloom and doom, Amos does close his book with a message of hope. Facing the prospect of an immediate exile, David’s dynasty has fallen so low that it can no longer be called a house but a hut. But David’s kingdom will be renewed and united under one ruler. Beyond Israel’s borders, other nations will call on God’s name and enjoy His blessings along with Israel. The book concludes on this happy and hopeful note.

Biblical prophets did not teach that God’s punishment is for punishment’s sake itself. Behind almost all the warnings is the call of redemption. Though the threat of exile was imminent, the Lord encouraged the remnant with the promise of restoration to the land. The remnant would enjoy the renewal of the covenant. Those who experience the judgment would see God acting to save and restore.

What is the ultimate fulfillment of Amos’ promises about the restoration of God’s people? See Luke 1:32-33, Acts 15:13-18.

Many Jewish teachers regarded Amos 9:11 as a messianic promise given to Abram, reaffirmed to David, and expressed throughout the Old Testament. The new king from David’s line will reign over many nations in fulfillment of God’s promise to Abram (Gen. 12:1-3). The Messiah will reign even over enemies such as Edom. The restored ruins of God’s people never again will be destroyed.

Through the coming of Jesus Christ, David’s greater Son, God upheld His gracious promise. James quoted this passage from Amos to show that the door of salvation is open to Gentiles to enjoy a full share of covenant privileges entrusted to the church. God would offer His redemptive blessings to Jews and Gentiles in the promised Messiah, the offspring of both Abram and David.

The ultimate fulfillment of these promises to everyone who accepts them, Jew or Gentile, will be seen only at the Second Coming. How can we keep that hope and promise alive and not let it fade amid the stresses of life?


----------



## blazingthru (May 3, 2013)

Friday May 3

Further Study: “Our standing before God depends, not upon the amount of light we have received, but upon the use we make of what we have. Thus even the heathen who choose the right as far as they can distinguish it are in a more favorable condition than are those who have had great light, and profess to serve God, but who disregard the light, and by their daily life contradict their profession.”—Ellen G. White, The Desire of Ages, p. 239.

Discussion Questions:

As a class, go over your answers to Sunday’s question about learning to hate evil and love the good, as well as the danger of calling evil good and good evil. Why is this danger especially prevalent when culture and society start to change their values in ways that accept certain behaviors, lifestyles, and attitudes that clearly are condemned in the Bible? As individuals, and even as a church as a whole, we are not immune to the cultural and societal trends in which we are immersed, are we? Dwell on the changes that have happened in your own culture and society over the years. For example, what things that were once considered shameful and taboo now openly are expressed and practiced, even deemed good or, at least not wrong? How have these changes impacted the church’s attitudes toward these acts? What can we do in order to protect ourselves and our church from falling into the dangerous trap of calling evil good? At the same time, what cultural changes for the good have impacted the church in a good way, a way that more closely reflects the principles of love and acceptance revealed by Jesus’ life?
Dwell more on this idea of “a famine” for the Word of God. What is the likely way that could come about? Does the Lord purposely hide truth from people, or is it that people’s attitudes make them totally unreceptive to the Word of the Lord? Or could it be both? Or something else entirely? Discuss.
As Seventh-day Adventists who live with so much light and have so many reasons to believe in the truths that we have been given, are we not in danger of thinking that our knowledge of these wonderful truths alone is all that we need? How should the truths with which we have been blessed impact the way in which we live and interact with others, not only in the church but in our community? In other words, how can we live out the truths with which we have been entrusted? Why is it so important that we do?


----------



## blazingthru (May 5, 2013)

One More Door

Anatoly [ah-nah-TOH-lee] was tired. He had been working for hours to share pamphlets and Bible study cards in his assigned territory with little success. He wanted to go home, but he had promised God that he would visit every home he could, so he continued to work.

Anatoly, 13, lives in Moldova, a small country west of Russia. His shoulders slumped as he approached the last house on the road. He whispered a prayer and knocked at the door. He heard voices inside and thought the family had guests. But before he could leave, the door swung open and a woman invited him in.

She removed some papers from a chair and invited Anatoly to sit down. She offered him some tea and introduced him to her 12 children. Anatoly shook off his surprise and offered the family a book and a Bible enrollment card. The woman seemed pleased to have the booklet. They visited for a few minutes before Anatoly stood to leave. The woman invited him to come again.

As Anatoly walked home, he was glad he had gone to that last house. He decided to visit the family again.

When Anatoly returned to see the family, they seemed cautious. He invited them to attend evangelistic meetings at the church, and Natasha, the eldest daughter wanted to go. But the parents gently refused his invitation. So when Anatoly saw Natasha, and her brother Vania and sister Lena at the meetings, he was surprised. “Did your parents change their mind and let you come?”

“Not exactly,” Natasha said. “We told Mother that we were going for a walk. But I’ve learned so much tonight! I want to come back, but I don’t know whether my parents will allow us.” Anatoly promised to pray that they could attend the meetings.

Natasha, Vania, and Lena attended the meetings, but their parents refused to allow them to attend church on Sabbath. They had learned about the importance of the Sabbath and were determined to keep God’s holy day. Natasha told her parents simply, “God is God. He wants our worship all the time, not just once or twice a year. What He commands, we must do.”

The children worked hard to finish their chores by Friday so they could worship on Sabbath. Natasha asked to be baptized, and Vania and Lena joined Pathfinders. The children were such good examples at home that their parents agreed they could attend church. They even took their younger brothers and sisters.

Anatoly is glad that he did not ignore that last house on the road. Because he was faithful, another family met the Savior. Our mission offerings help provide funds for evangelism at home and around the world. Thank you for giving.


----------



## blazingthru (May 5, 2013)

*Eager to Forgive (Jonah)*


Sabbath Afternoon

*Read for This Week’s Study: Jonah 1-4, Ps. 139:1-12, Isa. 42:5, Rev. 10:6, Matt. 12:39-41, 2 Chron. 36:15-17.*

*Memory Text: “‘But I, with a song of thanksgiving, will sacrifice to you. What I have vowed I will make good. Salvation comes from the Lord’” (Jonah 2:9, NIV).*

Key Thought: *The book of Jonah reveals, among other things, that God is more willing to forgive others than we often are.*

The story of Jonah, this rather unusual messenger of God, is one of the best known in the Bible. The prophet had been sent by God to warn Nineveh of coming destruction. He suspected that these non-Hebrew people might repent of their sins and that God would forgive them. Being a true prophet, Jonah knew that God’s plan was to save Nineveh, not to destroy it. Maybe that is why he, at first, tried to run away. Due to forces beyond his control, however, Jonah changed his mind and obeyed God’s command.

In response to Jonah’s preaching, the entire city believed the message and repented in a way in which, unfortunately, Israel and Judah did not. Jonah, meanwhile, had a number of important lessons to learn. The story shows how God patiently was teaching His narrow and stubborn prophet what grace, mercy, and forgiveness are all about.

*Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, May 11.

Sunday May 5

The Disobedient Prophet (Jonah 1)

Not much is known about Jonah or his family background. Second Kings 14:25 tells that he lived in the northern part of Israel and ministered during the eighth century B.C. The same text reveals that Jonah predicted a territorial expansion of Israel’s kingdom.

Nineveh was historically one of the three great cities of Assyria, an important country situated by the Tigris River. Because God is the Lord of all nations and all peoples are accountable to Him (Amos 1-2), He sent His servant Jonah to warn the Ninevites of impending destruction. God’s command recorded in Jonah 1:2 to “preach against it” (NIV) also can be translated as “preach to it.”

Assyrian cruelty was notorious. About a century later, the prophet Nahum called Nineveh a “bloody city . . . full of lies and robbery” (Nah. 3:1). Jonah was sent to deliver God’s message to such people. Among other things, perhaps it was fear of the hated Assyrians that prompted Jonah’s attitude. When told by God to make a trip east to Nineveh, the prophet refused and tried to flee west by ship to Tarshish.

At first, all things appeared to work well for Jonah, but then the Lord sent a great storm against the ship in order to teach His servant the lesson that no one can hide from God.

Jonah ran from God because he did not want to do God’s will. Even now people have many reasons to try to run away from God. Some do it because they do not know Him personally. Others reject even the idea of God and His Word; while their motives vary, in many cases they do so in order to not feel guilty about the way in which they live. After all, if there is no higher power to answer to, why not do whatever you want? There are even some Christians who avoid God when He calls them to do something that they do not want to do, something that goes against their inherently selfish and sinful nature.

Read Psalm 139:1-12. What’s the basic message there for us? What kind of feelings does this fundamental truth evoke in you? Or look at it this way: we believe that God not only sees all that we do but knows even our thoughts. Do we live with that constant realization, or do we tend to try and blot it out of our minds? Or, perhaps, are we just so used to the idea that we just do not pay it much attention? Whatever the reasons, how differently would you act if, at all times, you were keenly sensitive to the fact that God does know your every thought?


----------



## blazingthru (May 5, 2013)

*Unnatural Act*

The mind, someone said, is never satisfied, never. That’s because it faces a cruel paradox: the mind, which can contemplate the eternal, is composed of matter that isn’t eternal—and, worst of all, the mind knows that it is not eternal. Like chickens and oysters, we are going to die. The difference, however, is that chickens and oysters don’t know it. We do—and that realization causes us a great deal of anguish and suffering.

How did we get into this mess? The answer is, of course, one word: sin. Sin leads to death. Humans sin—therefore, humans die. It doesn’t get simpler than that.

“Therefore, just as sin came into the world through one man, and death came through sin, and so death spread to all because all have sinned” (Rom. 5:12, NRSV).

Yes, humans die. And here’s the rub: we were never supposed to. We were originally created for eternal life. The plan, from the start, was that we would live forever. Death, then, is an intruder—the most unnatural of all acts. We’re so used to death that we take it for granted; we just accept is as  “part of life.”

Death as part of life? If that sounds absurd and paradoxical, it’s because it is. Death is the negation of life, not some aspect of it.

In this context, we come to this quarter’s lesson. Perhaps it can be best expressed by the famous quote, in which Ellen G. White writes that the great theme of the Bible is  “the work of God in laying the glory of man in the dust, and doing for man that which it is not in his power to do for himself”—Ellen G. White, The Faith I Live By, p. 109.

And what is it that God does for us that we don’t have the power to do for ourselves? Of course, it’s to save us from the most unnatural of acts, death; the eternal death that would be ours were it not for God’s grace as revealed in the plan of salvation. In other words, it’s the call to us, both as individuals and as a church, “to seek the Lord and live.”

That’s the theme we are going to study, that of God doing for us what we can never do for ourselves, which is to give us the gift of life, eternal life in Jesus. We are, however, going to explore it in a place where we don’t often go, the  “Minor Prophets,” the twelve short books that end the Old Testament. These prophets have been dubbed  “the Minor Prophets” not because they are of less importance than the Major ones but only because their books are much shorter than those from the other Old Testament writers.

Indeed, whether through the marriage of Hosea to an unfaithful wife, or Jonah’s attempt to flee God’s prophetic call (or at least trying to), or Zechariah’s amazing vision of Joshua and the angel (and with all the others, as well)—the Minor Prophets together have a powerful message, one that comes through again and again, which is about God’s grace toward undeserving sinners. The message is that God wants to save us from our sins, to save us from the devastation that sin, rebellion, and disobedience bring. Over and over in these books we see the Lord pleading with His people to repent, to put away their sins, to return unto Him and to find life not death, salvation not damnation, hope not despair.

There is nothing  “minor” about that theme. It’s present truth—God’s message to us today just as it was a message to those who lived in the time of these twelve writers who, though long gone, still speak.

The question is, will we listen? The answer is, for sure, for it is a matter of life and death.


----------



## blazingthru (May 5, 2013)

Not much is known about Jonah or his family background.

Second Kings 14:25 tells that he lived in the northern part of Israel and ministered during the eighth century B.C. The same text reveals that Jonah predicted a territorial expansion of Israel’s kingdom.

Nineveh was historically one of the three great cities of Assyria, an important country situated by the Tigris River. Because God is the Lord of all nations and all peoples are accountable to Him (Amos 12), He sent His servant Jonah to warn the Ninevites of impending destruction. God’s command recorded in Jonah 1:2 to “preach against it” (NIV) also can be translated as “preach to it.”

Assyrian cruelty was notorious. About a century later, the prophet Nahum called Nineveh a “bloody city . . . full of lies and robbery” (Nah. 3:1). Jonah was sent to deliver God’s message to such people. Among other things, perhaps it was fear of the hated Assyrians that prompted Jonah’s attitude. When told by God to make a trip east to Nineveh, the prophet refused and tried to flee west by ship to Tarshish.

At first, all things appeared to work well for Jonah, but then the Lord sent a great storm against the ship in order to teach His servant the lesson that no one can hide from God.

Jonah ran from God because he did not want to do God’s will. Even now people have many reasons to try to run away from God. Some do it because they do not know Him personally. Others reject even the idea of God and His Word; while their motives vary, in many cases they do so in order to not feel guilty about the way in which they live. After all, if there is no higher power to answer to, why not do whatever you want? There are even some Christians who avoid God when He calls them to do something that they do not want to do, something that goes against their inherently selfish and sinful nature.

Read Psalm 139:1-12. What’s the basic message there for us? What kind of feelings does this fundamental truth evoke in you? Or look at it this way:* we believe that God not only sees all that we do but knows even our thoughts. Do we live with that constant realization, or do we tend to try and blot it out of our minds? Or, perhaps, are we just so used to the idea that we just do not pay it much attention? Whatever the reasons, how differently would you act if, at all times, you were keenly sensitive to the fact that God does know your every thought?*


----------



## blazingthru (May 6, 2013)

*Reluctant Witness*

In Jonah 1, the Lord wants to halt Jonah’s escape and so He stirs up such a severe storm that it threatens shipwreck. The seamen call on their gods for help. Due to the severity of the storm, they feel that someone must have provoked the anger of the gods. They cast lots to decide who will be first to volunteer information about himself that might expose such an offense. For the casting of lots, each individual brings an identifiable stone or wooden marker. The markers are placed in a container that is shaken until one of the markers comes out. The lot falls on Jonah, who now confesses his sins and urges the seamen to throw him into the sea.

This story is remarkable because in it the non-Hebrew seamen act positively, while Jonah is presented in a negative light. Although they worshiped many gods, the seamen show a great respect for the Lord to whom they pray. They are also tenderhearted toward the Lord’s servant Jonah, which is why they go out of their way to try to row back to the land. Finally, they agree with Jonah that he should be thrown overboard. With this done, the storm stops and the seamen sacrifice to the Lord and praise Him.

In verse 9, how does Jonah describe the Lord whom he said he feared? What is significant about the way in which he described the Lord? See also Rev 14:7, Isa. 42:5, Rev. 10:6.

Jonah’s confession of faith in God as Creator of the sea and land underscores the futility of his attempts to escape from God’s presence. The immediate cessation of the storm after the men threw Jonah into the sea showed them that the Lord, as Creator, had control of the sea. Because of this, the seamen worship the Lord all the more. How long their newfound fear and reverence for the Creator was to last, we are not told. There is no doubt, however, that they did learn something about Him from this experience.

We can barely comprehend many of the wonders of the world around us, much less all that is beyond the reach of our senses and even our imagination. How does the Creator speak to you through that which He has made?


----------



## blazingthru (May 7, 2013)

Jonah’s Psalm

When Jonah was thrown into the sea, a big fish swallowed him up at God’s bidding. Jonah must have thought that death indeed was going to be the only way to escape the mission to Nineveh. But the big fish (not called a whale in the book) was an instrument of salvation for the prophet. Unlike Jonah, this creature responded promptly and obediently to God’s commands (Jon. 1:17, 2:10).

God’s providence worked in an amazing way here, and, however much some people scoff at the story, Jesus testified to its veracity (Matt. 12:40) and even used it in reference to His own death and bodily resurrection.

Read Jonah 2, often called Jonah’s psalm. What is he saying there? What has he learned? What spiritual principles can we take away from this chapter?

Jonah’s psalm celebrates God’s deliverance from the perilous depths of the sea. It is the only poetic part of the book. In it Jonah recalls his prayer for help as he was sinking deep into the waters and facing certain death. Becoming fully aware of his salvation, he thanked God for it. The hymn indicates that Jonah was familiar with biblical psalms of praise and thanksgiving.

Jonah’s vow likely consisted of a sacrifice of thanksgiving. He was grateful that, though he deserved to die, God had shown him extraordinary mercy. In spite of his disobedience, Jonah still considered himself loyal to God because he had not succumbed to idol worship. Whatever his many character flaws, he was determined to try and be faithful to his calling.

Sometimes it takes a terrible experience to open our heart up to the Lord, to realize that He is our only hope, our only salvation. Dwell on an experience you had where you clearly saw the hand of the Lord working in your own life. Why is it so easy to forget the ways in which the Lord has led you, even miraculously, especially when new trials arise?


----------



## blazingthru (May 8, 2013)

Wednesday May 8

A Successful Mission

After such a miraculous deliverance, when commanded by God the second time to go to preach in Nineveh, Jonah obeyed immediately. In his proclamation, Jonah (3:1-4) used language reminiscent of God’s destruction of Sodom and Gomorrah (Genesis 19). But in the original Hebrew, the word for “overthrown” (see Gen. 19:21, 29, Jon. 3:4) from Jonah’s proclamation can also have the meaning “turned around” or “transformed” (Exod. 7:17, 20, 1 Sam. 10:6). Jonah’s preaching of the divine message was not in vain.

The greatest achievement of Jonah’s prophetic career was the repentance of the city. After the seamen, the Ninevites were the second group of non-Hebrews in the book to turn to God, and all because of interactions with God’s flawed messenger. The results were astounding. To humble themselves before God, the people of Nineveh wore sackcloth, put ashes on their heads, and fasted. All these were external signs of sorrow and repentance.

Read Matthew 12:39-41 and 2 Chronicles 36:15-17. What do these verses teach us about the importance of repentance?

The remarkable picture of a strong Assyrian monarch humbling himself in ashes before God is a sharp rebuke to the many of Israel’s proud rulers and people, at least those who persistently rejected the prophetic calls to repentance. Because of the book of Jonah’s emphasis on God’s grace and forgiveness, the Jewish people read it every year at the climactic point of the Day of Atonement, which celebrates God’s forgiveness for their sins.

“Our God is a God of compassion. With long-sufferance and tender mercy he deals with the transgressors of his law. And yet, in this our day, when men and women have so many opportunities for becoming familiar with the divine law as revealed in Holy Writ, the great Ruler of the universe can not behold with any satisfaction the wicked cities, where reign violence and crime. If the people in these cities would repent, as did the inhabitants of Nineveh, many more such messages as Jonah's would be given.”—Ellen G. White, The Advent Review and Sabbath Herald, October 18, 1906.

Read Jonah 3:5-10. What do these verses reveal about the nature of true repentance? How can we apply these same principles to ourselves?


----------



## blazingthru (May 9, 2013)

*Thursday May 9*

*Forgiven, Yet Unforgiving*

*Read Jonah 4 . What important lessons did Jonah need to learn? How is his own hypocrisy revealed here?*

Jonah 4 reveals some startling things about the prophet. He seems to prefer to die rather than to witness about God’s grace and forgiveness. Whereas before Jonah had rejoiced in his deliverance from death (Jon. 2:7-9), now that Nineveh lives he prefers to die (Jon. 4:2-3).

In contrast to Jonah, God is pictured in the Bible as someone who takes “no pleasure in the death of the wicked” (Ezek. 33:11, NKJV). Jonah and many of his compatriots rejoiced in God’s special mercies to Israel but wished only His wrath on their enemies. Such hardness of heart is rebuked sternly by the book’s message.

What are some of the lessons we can learn from Jonah’s mistakes? How does prejudice compromise our Christian testimony?

It rightly has been observed that Jonah’s book is a handbook on how not to be a prophet. Jonah was a prophet of rebellious spirit and mistaken priorities. He could not control his desire for vengeance. He was small-minded and ill-tempered. Instead of rejoicing in the grace that God also showed to the Ninevites, Jonah allowed his selfish and sinful pride to make him resentful.

Jonah’s last word is a wish for death (Jon. 4:8-9), while God’s last word is an affirmation of His immeasurable grace, an affirmation for life.

Jonah’s book is left open-ended. Its closing verses confront the readers with one important question that remains not answered by the author: Did the miraculous change of hearts in Nineveh eventually result in a radical change of Jonah’s heart?

There is a lot in the story of Jonah that is hard to understand, particularly about Jonah himself. Perhaps, though, the clearest lesson is that God’s grace and forgiveness extend way beyond ours. How can we learn to be more graceful and forgiving to those who do not deserve it, as we see God doing here with Jonah and with the Ninevites?


----------



## blazingthru (May 10, 2013)

Friday May 10

Further Study: Read the following quotations and discuss how they help us to understand the messages from the book of Jonah more clearly.

“Whenever they are in need the children of God have the precious privilege of appealing to Him for help. It matters not how unsuitable the place may be, God’s ear of mercy is open to their cry. However desolate and dark the place may be, it can be turned into a veritable temple by the praying child of God.”—The SDA Bible Commentary, vol. 4, p. 1,003. “Confused, humiliated, and unable to understand God’s purpose in sparing Nineveh, Jonah nevertheless had fulfilled the commission given him to warn that great city; and though the event predicted did not come to pass, yet the message of warning was nonetheless from God. And it accomplished the purpose God designed it should. The glory of His grace was revealed among the heathen.”—Ellen G. White, Prophets and Kings, pp. 272, 273.

Discussion Questions:

The book of Jonah teaches that God is in full control of nature. Imagine that one of your friends has lost a family member because of a natural disaster. How would you explain to him or her that God is still in charge despite the presence of natural disasters that devastate parts of our world and take away many human lives?
Read the last verse of Jonah. What does it teach us about our responsibility for mission outreach to all corners of the world?
In the parable of the unforgiving servant (Matt. 18:21-35), Jesus compared God to an angry king who revoked his forgiveness and threw the once-forgiven slave into jail. Does God really revoke His forgiveness? Some Christians argue adamantly that He does not. As a church, what position do we take on this topic, and why?
For many people steeped in secularism the idea of a man being swallowed alive and living inside a “big fish” is not something to be taken seriously. As we saw earlier, however, Jesus clearly testified to the truthfulness of the story. How does the story of Jonah help us to realize just how narrow and confining an anti-supernaturalist view of reality really is?


----------



## blazingthru (May 11, 2013)

Further Study: Read the following quotations and discuss how they help us to understand the messages from the book of Jonah more clearly.

“Whenever they are in need the children of God have the precious privilege of appealing to Him for help. It matters not how unsuitable the place may be, God’s ear of mercy is open to their cry. However desolate and dark the place may be, it can be turned into a veritable temple by the praying child of God.”—The SDA Bible Commentary, vol. 4, p. 1,003. “Confused, humiliated, and unable to understand God’s purpose in sparing Nineveh, Jonah nevertheless had fulfilled the commission given him to warn that great city; and though the event predicted did not come to pass, yet the message of warning was nonetheless from God. And it accomplished the purpose God designed it should. The glory of His grace was revealed among the heathen.”—Ellen G. White, Prophets and Kings, pp. 272, 273.

Discussion Questions:

The book of Jonah teaches that God is in full control of nature. Imagine that one of your friends has lost a family member because of a natural disaster. How would you explain to him or her that God is still in charge despite the presence of natural disasters that devastate parts of our world and take away many human lives?
Read the last verse of Jonah. What does it teach us about our responsibility for mission outreach to all corners of the world?
In the parable of the unforgiving servant (Matt. 18:21-35), Jesus compared God to an angry king who revoked his forgiveness and threw the once-forgiven slave into jail. Does God really revoke His forgiveness? Some Christians argue adamantly that He does not. As a church, what position do we take on this topic, and why?
For many people steeped in secularism the idea of a man being swallowed alive and living inside a “big fish” is not something to be taken seriously. As we saw earlier, however, Jesus clearly testified to the truthfulness of the story. How does the story of Jonah help us to realize just how narrow and confining an anti-supernaturalist view of reality really is?


----------



## blazingthru (May 12, 2013)

*God’s Special People (Micah)
*

Sabbath Afternoon

*Read for This Week’s Study: Mic. 1:1-9, 2 Cor. 11:23-27, Mic. 2:1-11, 5:2, 6:1-8, 7:18-20.*

*Memory Text: “He hath shewed thee, O man, what is good; and what doth the Lord require of thee, but to do justly, and to love mercy, and to walk humbly with thy God?” (Micah 6:8).*

*Key Thought: Even amid the worst apostasy, the Lord was willing to forgive and heal His people.*

The prophet Micah ministered in one of the darkest periods of Israel’s history. The country long had been divided into two kingdoms. Finally, Assyria put an end to the northern kingdom, and Micah could see evil and violence creeping into Judah in the south. He preached against the fatal sins of dishonesty, injustice, bribery, and mistrust. Micah was the first biblical prophet to predict the destruction of Jerusalem (Mic. 3:12).

Yet, through divine inspiration, the prophet saw light in this dark time. With the help of God’s perspective, he looked beyond the coming punishment. Micah offered encouraging words and said that the Lord’s anointed Leader would come from Bethlehem. The Messiah would be the leader who would save Israel and speak peace to the nations by teaching them to “beat their swords into plowshares” (Mic. 4:3). God’s rebuke would be the channel of restoration and ultimate blessings.

*Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, May 18.

Sunday May 12

Agony of the Prophet’s Heart

In Micah 1:1-9, the prophet invites the whole earth to witness God’s judgment against sinful people. The capital cities of Samaria and Jerusalem are singled out because their leaders failed to be role models of what it means to follow God with undivided hearts. These two cities would be the first to suffer destruction.

The thought of destructive judgment produced a real tension in Micah’s life. Because his prophetic call united him with God’s purpose, he had no choice but to announce what was coming in the near future. But the prophet also loved the people to whom he belonged, and the idea of their captivity drove him to personal lament. Oftentimes bad news had the most devastating effect on the mind and the body of the prophet.

What do the follow texts teach about the hard lot of the prophets? Num. 11:10-15, 1 Kings 19:14, Jer. 8:21-9:2, Ezek. 24:15-18, 2 Cor. 11:23-27.

God’s prophets were involved very much in the messages that they proclaimed. They did not enjoy speaking about the terrible things that would happen. They often used laments to express their reactions to the coming disasters. Their pain was real. To their listeners, the message was contained both in the prophetic words and also in the external signs, which often betrayed a deep pain stemming from within. Micah’s reaction to divine judgment reminds one of Isaiah, who for three years walked half-naked and barefoot as a visible sign of the shame that captivity would bring. For those who have the resources, you can read about the great suffering that Ellen G. White endured in her ministry as well; this will help us to better understand what these servants of God had to go through.

Read 1 Peter 4:14-16 and then look at yourself and whatever trials you are going through. How much suffering has come to you because of your faithfulness to God? How much due to your unfaithfulness?


----------



## blazingthru (May 13, 2013)

Monday May 13

*Those Who Devise Iniquity*

Read Micah 2:1-11 and Micah 3. What are the sins that threaten to bring judgment upon these people?

“The accession of Ahaz to the throne brought Isaiah and his associates face to face with conditions more appalling than any that had hitherto existed in the realm of Judah. Many who had formerly withstood the seductive influence of idolatrous practices were now being persuaded to take part in the worship of heathen deities. Princes in Israel were proving untrue to their trust; false prophets were arising with messages to lead astray; even some of the priests were teaching for hire. Yet the leaders in apostasy still kept up the forms of divine worship and claimed to be numbered among the people of God. “The prophet Micah, who bore his testimony during those troublous times, declared that sinners in Zion, while claiming to ‘lean upon the Lord,’ and blasphemously boasting, ‘Is not the Lord among us? none evil can come upon us,’ continued to ‘build up Zion with blood, and Jerusalem with iniquity.’ Micah 3:10-11.”—Ellen G. White, Prophets and Kings, p. 322.
One of the constant problems that the Hebrew nation faced was the deception that their special status as God’s people—their knowledge of the true God, as opposed to the silliness of the pagan idolatry (see Ps. 115:4-9)—made them somehow immune to divine retribution. The terrible truth, however, was that it was precisely because they had special status before God that they would be deemed that much more guilty for their sins. Time and again, such as in the book of Deuteronomy, the Lord warned them that all the blessings, protection, and prosperity that would be theirs were conditioned upon obedience to His commands, such as seen in this caution: “Only take heed to thyself, and keep thy soul diligently, lest thou forget the things which thine eyes have seen, and lest they depart from thy heart all the days of thy life: but teach them thy sons, and thy sons’ sons” (Deut. 4:9).

However much we might try to fool ourselves, in what ways are we, as Seventh-day Adventists, with so much light, in danger of making this same error?


----------



## blazingthru (May 14, 2013)

*Tuesday May 14

A New Ruler From Bethlehem*

In Micah’s book the mood often drastically changes from gloom to sublime hope. This hope is seen in one of the most famous of all the Messianic prophecies.

*Read Micah 5:2. Who is being spoken about here and what does this teach us about Him? See also John 1:1-3, 8:58, Col. 1:16-17.*

Out of a little Judean town would come Someone from eternity to be a ruler in Israel. Micah 5:2 is one of the most precious biblical verses written in order to strengthen the hope of the people, who eagerly awaited the ideal Leader promised by the prophets. His rule would usher a time of strength, justice, and peace (Mic. 5:4-6).

David was a native of Bethlehem, a town also called Ephrath (Gen. 35:19). The mention of this town stresses the humble origin of both David and His future successor, who would be the True Shepherd of this people (Mic. 5:4). In the humble town of Bethlehem the prophet Samuel anointed Jesse’s youngest son, David, who was to be king over Israel (1 Sam. 16:1-13, 17:12). When the wise men came looking for the new-born “king of the Jews,” King Herod asked the Bible experts where to search (Matt. 2:4-6). They referred him to this passage, which foretold that the Messiah would come from the small town of Bethlehem.

As incomprehensible as it is to our finite and fallen minds, that baby born was the eternal God, the Creator of the heavens and the earth. “From the days of eternity the Lord Jesus Christ was one with the Father.”—Ellen G. White, The Desire of Ages, p. 19. However incredible the idea, it is one of the most foundational truths in Christianity: the Creator God took upon Himself humanity and in that humanity offered Himself as a sacrifice for our sins. If you take the time to dwell upon what this teaches us about both the value of our lives and what we as individuals mean to God, you can have a life-changing experience. When so many people struggle to find purpose and meaning to their existence, we have the foundation of the Cross, which not only anchors us in what our lives mean, but also gives us the hope of something greater than that which this world ever could offer.


----------



## blazingthru (May 15, 2013)

*Wednesday May 15

What Is Good*

In the beginning of Micah 6, God dialogues with His people, listing all the things that He has done on their behalf. In response, the worshiper who comes into the temple asks what he might do to please God. What is it that constitutes an acceptable offering: year-old calves, a multitude of rams, rivers of oil, or even the worshiper’s firstborn child? There is a steady progression of the size and value of the offerings listed in this text.

Read Micah 6:1-8. What crucial truth is being taught here? Why is this especially important for us, as Seventh-day Adventists? What does this tell us about how truth is more than just correct doctrine and detailed understanding of prophecy? See Matt. 23:23.

The prophet declares that God already has revealed what He wants. Through the teachings of Moses, the people knew what God had graciously done for them (Deut. 10:12-13). Micah’s answer was not a new revelation that signaled a change in God’s requirements. Sacrifices and priestly services were not God’s first concern. God’s supreme wish is to have a people who act in justice toward their neighbors, with consistent devotion and love toward the Lord. The most extravagant offering that people can give to God is obedience.

Micah 6:8 is the most succinct statement of God’s will for His people. It summarizes all prophetic teachings on true religion: a life displaying justice, mercy, and a close walk with God. Justice is something that people do when prompted by God’s Spirit. It has to do with fairness and equality for all, especially the weak and powerless who are exploited by others. Kindness means to freely and willingly show love, loyalty and faithfulness to others. Walking with God means to put God first and to live in conformity with His will.

Why is it easier to keep the Sabbath strictly than it is to do justly, love mercy, and walk humbly before God?


----------



## blazingthru (May 16, 2013)

Thursday May 16

*Into the Depths of the Sea
*
Micah’s book begins with a description of judgments, but it ends with words of hope. There are people who try to explain away or deny the reality of God’s judgments. To do so is to fall into the trap that Micah’s contemporaries did, those who believed that God never would send judgments on the chosen nation.

God’s justice is the other side of His love and concern. The good news presented by Micah is that punishment is never God’s last word. God’s action in Scripture consistently moves from judgment to forgiveness, from punishment to grace, and from suffering to hope.

Read Micah 7:18-20. How is the gospel revealed in these verses? What hope is seen here for all of us? Why do we need it so desperately?

Micah’s closing verses present his praise filled with hope. The question “Who is like God . . . ?” matches Micah’s name, which means “Who is like the Lord?” It serves as a reminder of the uniqueness of God and affirms the truth that there is no one like Him. How could there be? After all, He alone is the Creator. Everything else is created. Even more importantly, our Creator is a God of grace, of forgiveness, a God who went to the most unimaginable extremes possible in order to save us from the destruction that is, rightly, ours. He would do it for the Hebrew nation; and He will do it for us, as well.

It is possible that we today are surrounded by difficult circumstances and painful experiences that leave us to wonder why God allows all this to happen. Sometimes it is just so hard to make sense of things. In such times, our hope rests only with the Lord, who promises to hurl our sins into the depths of the sea. There is hope for the future in remembering what God has done in the past.

*Take a good hard look at yourself. Why is your only hope found in the promise that God will cast your sins “into the depths of the sea”?*


----------



## blazingthru (May 17, 2013)

Further Study: “If Jerusalem had known what it was her privilege to know, and had heeded the light which Heaven had sent her, she might have stood forth in the pride of prosperity, the queen of kingdoms, free in the strength of her God-given power. There would have been no armed soldiers standing at her gates. . . . The glorious destiny that might have blessed Jerusalem had she accepted her Redeemer rose before the Son of God. He saw that she might through Him have been healed of her grievous malady, liberated from bondage, and established as the mighty metropolis of the earth. From her walls the dove of peace would have gone forth to all nations. She would have been the world’s diadem of glory.”—Ellen G. White, The Desire of Ages, p. 577.

Discussion Questions:

If you want to understand in a more modern context the suffering that God’s prophets often endured, read from the book Life Sketches by Ellen G. White. What does this book teach about the toils and trials that God’s faithful messengers can face?
It is so easy to get caught up in religious forms, traditions, and rituals, all of which may be fine. At the same time, though, what happens when these forms and rituals become ends in themselves, instead of pointing us toward what it truly means to be a follower of the God whom we worship with those forms?
Dwell more on the whole idea of the incarnation, the idea that the Creator God took upon Himself our human flesh. As one medieval theologian wrote, “Retaining all that He was, Christ took upon Himself what He wasn’t”—and that is our humanity. Think about what this amazing truth reveals about God’s love for us. Why should this truth fill us with hope, gratitude, and praise, regardless of our circumstances?


----------



## blazingthru (May 19, 2013)

*Sabbath Afternoon
*
*Read for This Week’s Study: Hab. 1:1-17, Hab. 2:2-4, Gal. 3:11, Heb. 11:1-13, Habakkuk 3, Phil. 4:11.
*
Memory Text: “‘For the earth will be filled with the knowledge of the glory of the Lord, as the waters cover the sea’” (Habakkuk 2:14, NASB).

*Key Thought: We may not understand always why tragedy happens, but we can trust God, no matter what.*

After preaching about God’s abiding presence amid life’s adversities, a pastor was confronted by a woman who tearfully asked: “Pastor, where was God on the day when my only son died?” Reading a deep sorrow on her face the pastor kept silent then replied: “God was in the same place where He was on the day His only Son died to save us from the eternal death.”

Like us, Habakkuk witnessed injustice, violence, and evil. Even worse, God appeared to be silent amid it all, though He did ask Habakkuk to trust in His promises.

The prophet did not live to see the fulfillment of those promises; yet, he learned to trust in them anyway. His book begins with a complaint to God but ends with one of the most beautiful songs in the Bible. Like Habakkuk, we must wait in faith until the time when the world will be “filled with the knowledge of the glory of the Lord, as the waters cover the sea.”

*Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, May 25.

Sunday May 19

Perplexed Prophet

Read Habakkuk 1. What are the questions that the prophet asks of God? Though his situation is, of course, different from ours, how often do we find ourselves asking these types of questions?

Habakkuk is unique among prophets because he did not speak for God to the people but rather spoke to God about the people. The prophet begins his struggle to understand God’s purposes with a cry of bewilderment: “How long, O Lord?” In the Bible, this question is typical of a lament (Ps. 13:1, Jer. 12:4). It implies a situation of crisis from which the speaker seeks deliverance.

The crisis about which Habakkuk calls for help is violence that permeated society. The original Hebrew word for “violence” is hamas, and it is used six times in Habakkuk’s book. The term implies acts of injury, both physical and moral, inflicted on others (Gen. 6:11).

Being a prophet, Habakkuk knows well how much God loves justice and hates oppression; so, he wants to know why God allows injustice to continue. All around he notices violence and law-breaking, and it seems that the wicked triumphs over the righteous. Justice is being perverted by the powerful, as it was in the time of Amos (Amos 2:6-8), and as it so often is today.

God’s answer reveals His future plans. The Lord will use the army of Babylon to punish the people. This announcement surprises the prophet. He did not anticipate that God would use such a ruthless army to discipline Judah. In verse 8 the Babylonian cavalry are compared to a leopard, wolf, and eagle—three predators whose speed and power bring violent death to their prey.

Babylon’s ruthless arrogance acknowledges no accountability, seeks no repentance, offers no reparations. It violates the most fundamental order of created life. Habakkuk is told that Babylon’s army will be used as a “rod of My [God’s] anger” (Isa. 10:5, NKJV). The punishment will take place during Habakkuk’s lifetime (Hab. 1:5). This whole situation raises even more difficult questions about divine justice.

How can we learn to trust in God’s goodness and justice when the world seems so full of badness and injustice? What is our only recourse?


----------



## blazingthru (May 20, 2013)

*Justice for the Oppressed*

God’s universal judgment is one of the central teachings found in Amos. In the beginning of his book, the prophet announces God’s judgment on several of Israel’s neighbors because of their crimes against humanity. Then, however, Amos boldly declares that God also will judge Israel. The anger of the Lord was directed not only at the nations but also at the people He had chosen. The people of Judah had rejected the Word of the Lord and had not kept His instructions.

At the same time, Amos dealt with Israel much more extensively than even Judah because she had broken God’s covenant and committed so many sins. Israel’s economic prosperity and political stability led to spiritual decay. This spiritual decay displayed itself in social injustice. In Israel, the rich exploited the poor, and the powerful exploited the weak. The rich cared only for themselves and their personal gain, even when it came at the expense and suffering of the poor (Not much has changed in a few thousand years, has it?).

In his preaching, Amos taught that there is a living God who cares about how we treat others. Justice is more than an idea or a norm. Justice is a divine concern. The prophet warned that Israel’s stone houses, ivory-laid furniture, top quality food and drink, as well as the best body lotions—all would be destroyed.

Read Isaiah 58. In what ways does this chapter capture aspects of present truth? In what ways, though, is our message to the world much more than this?

The Bible clearly teaches that social justice should be a natural product of the gospel. As the Holy Spirit makes us more like Jesus, we learn to share God’s concerns. The books of Moses insist on the fair treatment of foreigners, widows, and orphans (Exod. 22:21-24). The prophets speak of God’s concern about the just and compassionate treatment of less privileged people (Isa. 58:6-7). The psalmist calls the God who lives in His holy dwelling “a father of the fatherless, a defender of widows” (Ps. 68:5, NKJV). Christ showed great concern for those who were rejected by society (Mark 7:24-30, John 4:7-26). The Lord’s brother James calls on us to put our faith into action and help the needy (James 2:14-26). No follower of Christ can do anything less and really be a follower of Christ.


----------



## blazingthru (May 20, 2013)

For May 20, 2013	

By Beholding …

AN AMAZING FACT:  By the time the average American turns 65, he or she will have spent nine years watching television.
The numbers are astounding. People in America watch a lot of TV. The research is quite extensive. The average American watches about four hours of television a day, which amounts to about two months of straight TV watching each year. 

And televisions aren’t little boxes anymore! Whereas TVs used to be 18 inches, 20 inches, or maybe 30 inches, the average size of a TV these days is 46 inches—with some people estimating that by 2015 the average TV will be 60 inches! And it’s all in high definition now, so everything looks so real. 

This means that by the time a child departs elementary school and has witnessed 8,000 murders on TV, and the 200,000 acts of violence by the time they’re 18, every single scene will have been as about as realistic as it can get—in true-to-reality, high-definition 60-inch television. 

This is not meant to scare you into throwing out your TV. It’s a simple reality check. Paul writes in positive terms: “But we all, with unveiled face, beholding as in a mirror the glory of the Lord, are being transformed into the same image from glory to glory, just as by the Spirit of the Lord” (2 Corinthians 3:18). 

Thus, we are encouraged to spend our time—maybe even more than nine years—looking into the face of Christ. Because when we look at Jesus through the Word of God, we are transformed into His beautiful, compassionate, and loving image.
KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Wherefore, holy brethren, partakers of the heavenly calling, consider the Apostle and High Priest of our profession, Christ Jesus; 
- Hebrews 3:1


----------



## blazingthru (May 21, 2013)

*For the Earth Shall Be Filled (Habakkuk 2)*

God’s answer to Habakkuk’s question in Habakkuk 1:17, as recorded in chapter 2, continues in the form of a song that mocks the proud oppressor. No less than five woes (Hab. 2:6, 9, 12, 15, 19) affirm the message that Babylon’s doom is sealed. The punishment on the enemy will be in accordance with the “measure for measure” principle. What the wicked do to their victims will, in the end, be done to them. They will reap what they sow, because God cannot be mocked by proud human beings (Gal. 6:7).

In contrast to the oppressor, who is in the end judged by God, the righteous have the promise of eternal life in Christ, regardless of what happens to them here in this life. In describing the faithful remnant at the time of the end, the book of Revelation presents the expression “the patience of the saints” (Rev. 14:12). Indeed, the righteous are persistent in their wait for divine intervention, even if they see it only at the Second Coming.

Read Hebrews 11:1-13. How do these verses help us as we wrestle, in our own context, with the same questions with which Habakkuk struggled?

God’s ultimate answer to Habakkuk’s questions was the affirmation of His abiding presence. Trust in God’s presence and confidence in His judgment in spite of the appearances to the contrary; that is the message of Habakkuk’s book, as well as the message of all biblical revelation. Prophetic faith is trust in the Lord and His unchanging character.

“The faith that strengthened Habakkuk and all the holy and the just in those days of deep trial was the same faith that sustains God’s people today. In the darkest hours, under circumstances the most forbidding, the Christian believer may keep his soul stayed upon the source of all light and power. Day by day, through faith in God, his hope and courage may be renewed.”—Ellen G. White, Prophets and Kings, p.


----------



## blazingthru (May 22, 2013)

Wednesday May 22

*Remembering God’s Fame*

Read Habakkuk 3. What is Habakkuk doing there, and why is that so important, especially given the tough circumstances and difficult questions he is facing?

Habakkuk expresses his acceptance of God’s ways in a prayer set to music (Hab. 3:19). Being fully aware of God’s power, he asks the Lord to remember His mercy when the judgment begins. The prophet reverently recalls reports of God’s great acts in the past and is praying to Him to bring redemption now. He seems to stand between the times. With one eye he looks back to the Exodus event, while with the other he looks ahead to the day of the Lord. He longs for a display of God’s power in his present situation.

The hymn from Habakkuk 3 poetically describes God’s deliverance of Israel from the Egyptian bondage. What has happened at the time of the Exodus is a foreshadowing of the great judgment day. The godly should not be anxious about the day of the Lord, but they must wait, persevere, and rejoice in the hope that is theirs.

The hymn is also a celebration of the power, glory, and victorious nature of God. The Lord is described as sovereign over the whole earth. The revelation of His glory is comparable to the splendor of the sunrise (Hab. 3:4).

God judges the oppressive nations; yet, at the same time He brings about the redemption of His people in His “chariots of salvation” (Hab. 3:8). On the surface God’s power is not always visible, but the person of faith knows that God is there, no matter what.

Habakkuk calls us to look expectantly for the Lord’s salvation, when He will establish His righteousness on earth and fill the world with His glory. By singing praises to the Lord, the people of God encourage one another (Eph. 5:19-20, Col. 3:16) to meditate on God’s past acts and to hope for the glorious future. Habakkuk’s own example demonstrates how one can persevere by living with a vision.

Dwell upon God’s past leading in your life. How does this help you to learn to trust Him and His goodness, no matter what the immediate future brings? Why is it always so important to look to the ultimate and eternal future that awaits us?


----------



## blazingthru (May 23, 2013)

*God Is Our Strength*

“Though the fig tree may not blossom, nor fruit be on the vines; though the labor of the olive may fail, and the fields yield no food; . . . Yet I will rejoice in the Lord, I will joy in the God of my salvation. The Lord God is my strength; he will make my feet like deer’s feet, and He will make me walk on my high hills.” (Hab. 3:17-19, NKJV). What is so good about the prophet’s attitude here? How can we cultivate such an attitude for ourselves? See also Phil. 4:11.

The closing words in Habakkuk’s book (Hab. 3:16-19) express the prophet’s response to the revelation of God’s power and goodness. A fresh look on God’s saving acts sparks Habakkuk’s courage as he awaits the enemy attack. His fear stirs his innermost being as he waits for divine judgment to fall upon his nation. Invasion may result in the devastation of the fig and olive trees, so highly prized in Palestine along with the equally needed vines, grain, and cattle. But the prophet’s staunch faith remains untouched because he has had a vision of the living Lord.

Based on his past experiences, Habakkuk knew of God’s absolute faithfulness. That is why he resigned himself to God’s present purposes (Hab. 3:16-19). In spite of all the unfavorable circumstances, the prophet is determined to place his trust in the Lord and in His goodness no matter how hopeless his situation appears.

Habakkuk waits in faithful trust, even though there are no immediate signs of salvation. He is a prophet who, through dialogue, taunts, and a hymn of praise, has instructed the faithful over the ages to develop a deeper living faith in the Redeemer. By his own example, he encourages the godly to dialogue with God, to test their loyalty to Him in harsh times, to develop hope in the Lord, and also to praise Him.

Habakkuk closes his book with a beautifully expressed attitude of faith: regardless of how hard life may become, one can find joy and strength in God. The underlying message of his book points to the need to wait patiently for God’s salvation in a period of oppression that has no visible end. The theme of “waiting on the Lord” dominates Habakkuk’s book. How especially relevant that theme should be for us, as Seventh-day Adventists—we whose very name expresses our faith in the coming of Jesus.


----------



## blazingthru (May 24, 2013)

Friday May 24

Further Study: Read the following comments and discuss how they help us to understand better Habakkuk’s messages.

“There is an answer to Habakkuk’s question. It is an answer, not in terms of thought, but in terms of events. God’s answer will happen, but it cannot be spelled out in words. The answer will surely come; ‘if it seem slow, wait for it.’ True, the interim is hard to bear; the righteous one is horrified by what he sees. To this the great answer is given: ‘The righteous shall live by his faith.’ It is an answer, again not in terms of thought, but in terms of existence. Prophetic faith is trust in Him, in Whose presence stillness is a form of understanding.”—Abraham J. Heschel, The Prophets, p. 143.

“We must cherish and cultivate the faith of which prophets and apostles have testified—the faith that lays hold on the promises of God and waits for deliverance in His appointed time and way. The sure word of prophecy will meet its final fulfillment in the glorious advent of our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ, as King of kings and Lord of lords. The time of waiting may seem long, the soul may be oppressed by discouraging circumstances, many in whom confidence has been placed may fall by the way; but with the prophet who endeavored to encourage Judah in a time of unparalleled apostasy, let us confidently declare, ‘The Lord is in His holy temple: let all the earth keep silence before Him.’”—Ellen G. White, Prophets and Kings, pp. 387, 388.

Discussion Questions:

Summarize Habakkuk’s dialogue with God. What was his basic complaint? How did he respond to God’s answers?
Could it be that, in God’s eyes, honest questions and even doubts are more a acceptable religious attitude than a mere superficial belief? Justify your answer.
Seventh-day Adventists of past generations all believed that Christ would have been back by now, and that they would have seen the ultimate fulfillment of all these wonderful promises. How do we learn to maintain faith as we, another generation, await His return?


----------



## blazingthru (May 25, 2013)

*The Day of the Lord (Zephaniah)*


Sabbath Afternoon

Read for This Week’s Study: Zeph. 1:14-18, Joel 2:1-11, Zeph. 2:1-3, Isa. 11:4, Zeph. 3:1-5, Isa. 62:5, Nahum 1-3.

Memory Text: “The Lord will be awesome to them, for He will reduce to nothing all the gods of the earth; people shall worship Him, each one from his place, indeed all the shores of the nations” (Zephaniah 2:11, NKJV).

Key Thought: Judgment is coming; but grace and mercy are still available for those who earnestly seek for it.

If the books of the prophets were placed in chronological order, Zephaniah’s would fit between Isaiah and Jeremiah.

Zephaniah’s preaching condemned the hopeless corruption found in Judean society. He pointed to the need for repentance based on the fact that God’s love still was calling His people to humility and faithfulness. His message was twofold: there is a threat of an imminent and universal judgment, which will include even God’s own people; yet there is also a promise that the saved from all nations will join the remnant of Israel in serving God and enjoying His blessings. This week’s study will show that Zephaniah’s message still matters to those who proclaim God’s message of hope to a fallen world.

*Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, June 1.


----------



## blazingthru (May 26, 2013)

Sunday May 26

*A Day of Darkness*

The focal point of Zephaniah’s message is the “day of the Lord” *(Zeph. 1:7)*. For biblical prophets, the day of the Lord refers to a specific period of time in which God intervenes in human affairs in order both to save and to judge. Most people in ancient Israel believed that on this day the Lord would save and exalt Israel while the enemy nations would be destroyed forever. To the great surprise of those who listened, the prophet declared that the day of the Lord would be a day of doom even for God’s people (see *Zeph. 1:1-5*) because they had sinned against Him *(Zeph. 1:17)*.

Compare* Zephaniah 1:14-18* with* Joel 2:1-11* and *Amos 5:18-20*. Together, what picture do they present about “the day of the Lord?”

Zephaniah likens the coming judgment to the sweeping away of all life in the days of the great Flood *(Genesis 6-8)*. The catalog of death in* Zephaniah 1:2-3* is arranged somewhat in reverse order of God’s original Creation: humanity, land beasts, the creatures of the air, and those of the sea (compare with Gen. 1:20-27).

The prophet warned the people that they would not be able to buy their way out of judgment (Zeph. 1:18). Neither silver nor gold would protect them from the Lord’s anger. The complacent people in Jerusalem claimed that God would do neither good nor harm. They simply did not expect the Lord to do anything (Zeph. 1:12). But divine judgments reveal how much God actively works to ensure that there will be a future for His faithful people.

Zephaniah makes it clear that God’s judgment is not only punitive but corrective. The Lord holds out a promise of shelter for those who seek him (Zeph. 2:3). The day of the Lord is more than the end of the world. It is the beginning of the future establishment of God’s rule, which will last forever.

Read* Zephaniah 1:18.* In what ways do we even now experience the truth of the principle expressed here? That is, what kind of situations have we faced where all the money in the world could not save us?


----------



## blazingthru (May 27, 2013)

Monday May 27

The Humble of the Land

In Zephaniah 2:1-3, we see the prophet’s call to repentance. Even though the destruction is imminent, there is still time to be sheltered from calamity, but only if the nation will repent. The wicked who refuse to repent will be consumed on the day of judgment like chaff. In Psalm 1:4 the wicked are also likened to chaff and, in the end, they perish.

With the words “Seek the Lord,” Zephaniah is encouraging those who humble themselves before God to hold firm in their faith. The prophet teaches that to seek the Lord is the same as seeking righteousness and humility. This attitude of repentance is essential in order to escape the coming judgment.


Zephaniah calls the repentant people the “humble of the land” (Zeph. 2:3, NIV). How do the following passages shed light on this expression, which is also translated as the “poor of the land”? Matt. 5:3, Ps. 76:9, Isa. 11:4, Amos 8:4.

The humble are those people who have remained faithful to God and who are led and taught by Him. The psalmist says: “Good and upright is the Lord; therefore he instructs sinners in his ways. He guides the humble in what is right and teaches them his way” (Ps. 25: 8-9, NIV). The humble are urged to prepare for the coming judgment by seeking God, righteousness, and humility.

The possibility of survival for the humble who are faithful is expressed through the word perhaps. Survival depends solely on divine grace, and grace is something that never should be taken for granted. In the face of impending doom, there is hope for the future from God, who is merciful. The Lord has promised to shelter all those who trust in Him (Joel 3:16, Nah. 1:7). This type of trust casts out self-reliance, guile, and deception.

“Nothing is apparently more helpless, yet really more invincible, than the soul that feels its nothingness and relies wholly on the merits of the Saviour. By prayer, by the study of His word, by faith in His abiding presence, the weakest of human beings may live in contact with the living Christ, and He will hold them by a hand that will never let go.”—Ellen G. White, Ministry of Healing, p. 182. What has been your own experience with these incredible promises? How can you learn to have that kind of close walk with the Lord?


----------



## blazingthru (May 28, 2013)

*A Corrupt City*

A Chinese proverb says that the darkest spot in the room is located right under the candle. This proverb could be applied to the moral state of Jerusalem in Zephaniah’s time. The prophet just has completed the pronouncement of divine judgments on Judah’s neighboring countries (see Zephaniah 2) such as Philistia in the west, Moab and Ammon in the east, Cush in the south, and Assyria in the east. Yet, he does not stop there. He proceeds to expose the sins of those who dwell in God’s own city on earth, Jerusalem itself.


Read Zephaniah 3:1-5. Who is being condemned, and why? Ask yourself, How could God’s people, those given so much light and truth, end up so corrupted? How can we protect ourselves from having the same thing happen to us?

The capital city of Judah lies at the heart of Zephaniah’s concern. He indicts its leaders concerning the city’s moral degradation. The corruption stems directly from the failure of its leaders to live up to their designated roles and responsibilities (compare with Jer. 18:18, Ezek. 22:23-30). The corrupt court run by officials is likened to “roaring lions,” and the judges are characterized as “evening wolves.” The temple is faring no better because the priests do not teach God’s Word, nor do the prophets speak the truth.

“During the reign of Josiah the word of the Lord came to Zephaniah, specifying plainly the results of continued apostasy,and calling the attention of the true church to the glorious prospect beyond. His prophecies of impending judgment upon Judah apply with equal force to the judgments that are to fall upon an impenitent world at the time of the second advent of Christ.”—Ellen G. White, Prophets and Kings, p. 389.

Look around. However alluring, the world is doomed to ultimate destruction. One even does not need to believe in the Bible to see how easily this destruction could happen. Why is the Lord our only hope, and how can we learn to lean on Him more and more and not trust in the vain and empty things of this world?


----------



## blazingthru (May 29, 2013)

Wednesday May 29

*God’s Greatest Delight*

“‘*The Lord your God is with you, he is mighty to save. He will take great delight in you, he will quiet you with his love, he will rejoice over you with singing.’” (Zeph. 3:17, NIV*).

In the closing section of his book (Zeph. 3:9-20), Zephaniah turns from a theme of anger to one of restoration. Beyond the judgment, we come to God’s ultimate goals. When the nations have been disciplined, they will together call on the Lord and serve Him cordially. The lips of the people will be purified so that all may worship and praise the Lord by serving Him. A small yet humble and faithful remnant will survive in Judah and will take the place of the proud leaders.

Most important, God will dwell among His people and He will make past wrongs right. No longer will they need to live in fear because the Lord will be with His people, dwelling in the midst of them. He will be their Deliverer and Savior. “‘They will eat and lie down and no one will make them afraid’” (Zeph. 3:13, NIV).

Such blessings would normally cause God’s people to rejoice over Him, but the prophet declares that God will rejoice over them. His love and joy for His people will be so great that He will shout over them with jubilation.

How did the prophet Isaiah describe God’s joy over His redeemed people? Isa. 62:5, 65:19.

The great King, the divine Warrior, will protect and vindicate His people. He will grant them all the benefits of His victory, the one that He won for us at the cross. He will exalt the humble and turn disgrace, suffering, and alienation into an experience of honor, blessings, and His own presence. Prominence will be given to the lame and the outcast, a theme that lies at the heart of the message proclaimed by Jesus Christ.

Even amid such dire warnings, the Lord offered His people hope. How can we, as Christians, trusting in the promise of the Second Coming, learn to live day by day with that hope? How can we learn to keep that hope alive, especially in times of trouble when the world offers us *nothing but sorrow*?


----------



## blazingthru (May 30, 2013)

*God’s Answer to Injustice*

Read Nahum 1-3. What verses especially teach us about the character of God? How can we apply what is seen here to our understanding of last-day events?

The prophecy of Nahum is God’s Word against the kingdoms of this world as represented by Nineveh. As the prophet looked at his world, he saw the hand of God moving against the Assyrian Empire. He announced that its capital city, Nineveh, would soon fall, never to rise again. Nahum spoke with absolute confidence because he knew God’s character and, through the gift of prophecy (Nah. 1:1), he had been shown by the Lord what would happen. The Lord will not leave the guilty unpunished (Nah. 1:3, Exod. 34:6-7).

The Assyrians had plundered many nations and had an insatiable lust for power. Their cruelty was notorious. As God’s “razor” (Isa. 7:20), they eagerly had shorn their neighbors. Now it was time for the razor to be broken. Instruments of God’s judgment are not exempt from judgment. Nineveh exists no more, but the prophetic testimony lives on. It reminds us that though God’s justice seems slow, nothing ultimately can stop it.

As we have seen in an earlier lesson, years before Nahum’s time, the Ninevites, having heard Jonah’s preaching, had repented, and God had spared their city. But the repentance had not lasted; the people returned to their old ways. Many countries that had suffered under its oppressive yoke would greet the news of Nineveh’s fall with thunderous applause. A messenger will come to bring good news (Isa. 52:7) that the power of Assyria is broken, with its gods. God’s people will again be able to worship in peace (Nah. 1:15).

As great as the Lord’s anger is, more tender is His mercy. He protects those who await the fullness of His goodness. Nahum teaches that God cares for those who trust in Him, but that with an overwhelming flood He will pursue His enemies into darkness (Nah. 1:8). God was behind it all, for He had determined that Nineveh’s day of judgment had come.

The prophet shows that God has awesome power. All creation trembles before Him. He does not tolerate sin forever. At the same time, He is the Savior of those who trust in Him. There is no middle ground. We are on one side or the other. “‘He who is not with Me,” Jesus said, “is against Me’” (Matt. 12:30, NKJV).


----------



## blazingthru (May 31, 2013)

Friday May 31

Further Study: “With unerring accuracy the Infinite One still keeps account with the nations. While His mercy is tendered, with calls to repentance, this account remains open; but when the figures reach a certain amount which God has fixed, the ministry of His wrath begins. The account is closed. Divine patience ceases. Mercy no longer pleads in their behalf.”—Ellen G. White, Prophets and Kings, p. 364.

“Before the worlds unfallen and the heavenly universe, the world will have to give an account to the Judge of the whole earth, the very One they condemned and crucified. What a reckoning day that will be! It is the great day of God's vengeance. Christ does not then stand at Pilate's bar. Pilate and Herod, and all that mocked, scourged, rejected, and crucified Him will then understand what it means to feel the wrath of the Lamb. Their deeds will appear before them in their true character.”—Ellen G. White, Testimonies to Ministers, p. 132.

Discussion Questions:

Some of the people in Zephaniah’s time did terrible things against both the Lord and their fellow countrymen, while others were just complacent as such evils unfolded. Which of these two sins do you think is worse in God’s eyes? Justify your answer.
Go back over the final question at the end of Monday’s lesson, where these words were quoted: 
“Nothing is apparently more helpless, yet really more invincible, than the soul that feels its nothingness and relies wholly on the merits of the Saviour.” What does it mean to rely “wholly on the merits of the Saviour”? How do these words reveal to us the great truth of salvation by faith in Christ alone, and why is that truth so central to all that we believe? If we do not rely on His merits, on whose merits can we rely?
Why is it so easy, especially for those who live in wealth and comfort, to forget just how utterly dependent we are upon God for everything that we have? How can we protect ourselves from this fatal delusion?
Dwell more upon this idea of the Lord singing and rejoicing over His people. We tend to think of ourselves singing and rejoicing over God and what He has done for us. What does it mean that He sings and rejoices over us? How could that be, considering the rather pathetic state in which we all find ourselves?
Inside Story~ SSD Division: Philippines

Standing Up for Jesus, part 1

The ropes bit into Bien’s [bee-YEN] wrists as she struggled to free herself. Her brothers had tied her to the small boat before they left to get gas for the boat’s engine. They planned to take her to the small offshore island where their grandmother lived so she couldn’t attend the heretics’ church she had been visiting. She knew she had little time. She saw some friends passing nearby and called them to help her. They quickly untied the rough ropes and helped her from the boat before her brothers returned.

As 14-year-old Bien and her friends hurried through the streets of the small town she explained that her family was angry because she had been attending the Adventist church, and her brothers were trying to keep her from going.

“Why don’t you just give up the church?” one of her friends asked. “Is church worth all this trouble?”

“It’s not just going to church,” Bien explained. “I’ve learned that God loves me, that Jesus died for me, and that He wants me to follow Him. I want to be His daughter, even if it means losing my own family.”

“Where can you go to be safe?” another girl asked.

“The pastor’s house,” Bien said and led the way. When they arrived, Bien thanked her friends and begged them not to tell her parents where she was. Safely inside, Bien told the pastor and his wife what had happened, and they agreed to let her stay with them for a while. But three days later Bien’s mother knocked on the door. Bien fought her fear and bravely followed the pastor to the door.

When the pastor opened the door, Bien’s mother lunged at her daughter, grabbing her by the hair. She tried to drag Bien from the house.

“Stop!” the pastor’s wife said. Bien’s mother let go and faced the pastor’s wife. “We’re concerned about her,” the pastor’s wife said. “Can we talk?” Bien’s mother finally agreed to leave without her daughter, but the pastor promised to bring Bien to see her later that day.

Bien whispered, “I’m afraid.”

“We’ll go with you and stay with you while we try to sort this out,” the pastor said. Bien nodded. She knew she couldn’t stay with the pastor forever.

The pastor took Bien to her parents’ house and agreed to let them speak in private. But when he left, Bien’s parents unleashed their anger.

“You are useless to us and a problem,” her father began. We don’t want you around here, and we don’t want you near those Adventists. You’re going to go live with your grandmother, where you won’t find any Adventists.”

(Continued next week)


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 1, 2013)

*First Things First! (Haggai)*


Sabbath Afternoon

Read for This Week’s Study: Haggai 1, John 2:19, Ezra 3:1-6, Matt. 1:23, 12:6, Haggai 2, Luke 24:13-27.

*Memory Text: “‘The silver is mine and the gold is mine, declares the Lord Almighty’” (Haggai 2:8, NIV).*

Key Thought: Haggai’s message is simple: What are our priorities, and why is it so important to get them right?

Haggai’s book, one of the shortest in the Bible, was written at a critical time in the life of Judah. The exiles had returned from their captivity in Babylon almost 20 years before; yet, they seemed to have forgotten the reason for their return. They let God’s temple sit in ruins while they devoted their energy to building their own houses.

Thus, the prophet urged the returned exiles to give careful thought to their situation. His message was simple and logical. The people had worked hard but did not earn much. This happened because they had mistaken their priorities. They needed to put God first in all that they were doing. As Jesus Himself said, “Seek first his [God’s] kingdom and his righteousness, and all these things will be given to you as well” (Matt. 6:33, NIV).

Today, too, it is so easy to get caught up in the struggle for existence that we forget what our first priority needs to be, which, of course, is doing always the Lord’s will.

*Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, June 8.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 3, 2013)

*Planting Much, Harvesting Little*

Read Haggai 1:1-11. What was happening here and, more important, why was this happening? Even more important, how might this same principle be happening to us today? How might we be guilty of doing the same thing?

“For over a year the temple was neglected and well-nigh forsaken. The people dwelt in their homes and strove to attain temporal prosperity, but their situation was deplorable. Work as they might they did not prosper. The very elements of nature seemed to conspire against them. Because they had let the temple lie waste, the Lord sent upon their substance a wasting drought. God had bestowed upon them the fruits of field and garden, the corn and the wine and the oil, as a token of His favor; but because they had used these bountiful gifts so selfishly, the blessings were removed.”—Ellen G. White, Prophets and Kings, p. 573.
Haggai confronted the people with their current situation. Futility of labor was one of the curses that resulted from the breaking of God’s covenant (Lev. 26:16, 20). Until the people turned their attention to this priority, there would be no prosperity for them.

Haggai possessed great zeal for the Lord’s temple and wanted the people to complete its reconstruction right away. His ambition ran contrary to the complacency of those who did not care about the temple as much as they cared about their own comfort. While Haggai’s great concern was for the temple, the people were interested most in their own houses.

The Lord used Haggai to stir the people’s hearts toward God’s concerns. God could not be honored properly as long as His house sat in ruins. The temple in Jerusalem symbolized the divine presence among fallen humanity. It was a visible reminder to the whole world that the Sovereign Lord is God of heaven and earth. How could the children of Israel witness to the true God when the very symbol of that God (see John 2:19, Matt. 26:61) and the entire plan of salvation, was in ruins? In many ways, their attitude toward the temple revealed a deeper spiritual problem: their loss of the sense of their divine mission as the remnant people of the Lord.

Do you see any warning here for us?

Monday June 3

God’s Greatest Promise

Read Haggai 1:12-14. Notice the sense of unity of purpose here. Why was that so important in order for them to do that which they were called to do?

This time the message instantly is obeyed by the leaders and the remnant people. They make preparations, gather materials, and resume work on the temple three weeks later. Within another week they erect an altar and restore the sacrificial worship (Ezra 3:1-6). In less than five years the temple is completed.

While the kingdom of God cannot be identified with a material building, the book of Haggai is a reminder that God sometimes uses material things, such as buildings, for spiritual ends.

If immediate compliance with the prophetic message is considered to be the measure of a prophet’s success, then Haggai stands out as one of the most successful prophets. His preaching moved the people to action. Within the month, work on the temple resumed with God’s prophets assuring the people that the Lord would help them.

Haggai 1:12-14 reports the response of the leaders and the people to Haggai’s message. All obeyed the Lord because they recognized that he had sent Haggai. They “feared the Lord” (vs.12, NIV), and showed this by worshiping Him and giving Him due attention. So Haggai now could deliver a new word from the Lord: “‘I am with you’” (vs.13). As soon as the people decided to obey the Lord, the messages of reproof were replaced by words of encouragement. The assurance of God’s presence gave them the promise of all other blessings. The statement “‘I am with you’” goes back to the covenantal promises that God made during the time of the patriarchs and Moses (Gen. 26:3, Exod. 3:12, Num. 14:9).

Of course, the greatest manifestation of God being “with us” is Jesus (see Isa. 7:14, Matt. 1:23, 28:20). Dwell on the whole idea that Jesus, the Creator and Sustainer of the universe, lived among us. What does that tell us about our importance in a universe that is so big that we easily can see ourselves as insignificant nothings? Bring your answer to class on Sabbath.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuesday June 4

*Do Not Fear!*

Haggai 2:1-5 presents an interesting development in the great revival taking place among God’s people. About a month after the temple work began, God sent an encouraging word through Haggai to the remnant who had determined, without adequate resources, to rebuild God’s house as directed by the prophets. Haggai asked the elders how the temple’s current state compared to its appearance before the exile. Clearly, the present appearance did not match the former glory. People may have been discouraged because they had no chance of duplicating the splendor of Solomon’s temple that once stood in the same place.

The prophet encouraged the people to keep working because God’s Spirit was with them. He called on all members of the remnant community to be strong and to work hard because of the presence of God Almighty in their midst. Haggai’s words to the leaders “Be strong! Do not fear!” sound like the Lord’s words to Joshua after the death of Moses (Josh. 1:5-9). The smaller and weaker were Israel’s own resources, the greater their need for faith in God. The prophet declared that, in the end, the Lord would make the temple’s latter glory greater than its former glory. That became true, however, only because One greater than the temple had come (see Matt. 12:6).

The presence of the Spirit confirmed the continuity of God’s kingdom in Israel. The Spirit of God, who had guided Moses and the elders and who had sent forth the prophets with inspired messages, was in the midst of the remnant. The godly response of the leaders and the people testified to the spiritual reformation that had taken place. The Spirit was present in renewing them and in bringing them closer to their God. The presence of the Spirit also guaranteed an abundance of blessings. The prophet encouraged the community members to work out the divine promises to their fulfillments.

Haggai ministered God’s Word to people who knew the harshness of life and the disappointment of unfulfilled hope. He turned their attention to God, who is faithful and who counts on the new community to be responsible citizens of His kingdom, persevering in doing good, and thus finding true meaning and purpose in their lives.

A 35-year-old man who had given up on belief in God wrote a 1,900 page suicide note before killing himself. In his note, he wrote: “Every word, every thought, and every emotion comes back to one core problem: life is meaningless.” How does not only our belief in God, but our willingness to obey Him, give our life meaning?


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 5, 2013)

*The Desire of All Nations*

Read Haggai 2:6-9. What is being promised here, and how are we to understand its fulfillment?

Through Haggai, God announced a great earthshaking of nations on the day of the Lord when the temple would be filled with Divine presence. The prophet called on his contemporaries to look beyond the present adversities and poverty to the future glory of God’s kingdom toward which the temple pointed.

The main reason for the splendor built into the temple of Jerusalem was to make it worthy of God’s presence. Yet, according to this text, the Lord was willing to inhabit the less-than-glorious house and subsequently bring splendor to it. The people did not need to be concerned overly with the ways in which they could finance the temple’s rebuilding. All treasures belong to God who had promised to dwell in this new temple. The Lord himself was the provider of the temple’s splendor.

“As the people endeavored to do their part, and sought for a renewal of God’s grace in heart and life, message after message was given them through Haggai and Zechariah, with assurances that their faith would be richly rewarded and that the word of God concerning the future glory of the temple whose walls they were rearing would not fail. In this very building would appear, in the fullness of time, the Desire of all nations as the Teacher and Saviour of mankind.”—Ellen G. White, Prophets and Kings, p. 577.

God promised that the splendor of the present temple would be greater than the glory of the former temple. It would be a different type of glory because this temple would be honored by the presence of Jesus, in the flesh. Indeed, Christ’s presence made the glory of the new temple greater than that of Solomon’s temple.

Read Hebrews 8:1-5. Whatever the glory of the earthly temple, we never must forget that it was only a shadow, a symbol of the plan of salvation. Think about what it means, that right now, Jesus is ministering in our behalf in the “true tabernacle,” the one made by God, not man. How can we learn to better appreciate the importance of the sanctuary message in the plan of salvation?


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 6, 2013)

*The Lord’s Signet Ring*

“‘“On that day,” declares the Lord Almighty, “I will take you, my servant Zerubbabel son of Shealtiel,” declares the Lord, “and I will make you like my signet ring, for I have chosen you,” declares the Lord Almighty.’” (Hag. 2:23, NIV).

The final message from the Lord to Haggai was given on the same day as the previous one in order to complement it (see Hag. 2:22-23). The Lord warned of a coming destruction of kingdoms and nations during the day of God’s judgment. But on that same day, the prophet said, the servant of the Lord will accomplish God’s appointed task of salvation. This we can best understand as being fulfilled, ultimately and fully, only at the Second Coming and during all that follows it.

The nation’s political leader is associated here with the glorious reign of Israel’s King David, from whom he was a descendant. Zerubbabel was a grandson of King Jehoiachin and the legitimate heir to David’s throne after the Babylonian exile. He served as governor of Judah under the Persian king Darius the Great, and was a leading force behind the rebuilding of the temple in Jerusalem. Joshua was the high priest who also helped to rebuild the temple.

The prophet said that Zerubbabel would be the Lord’s signet ring, an object that provides evidence of royal authority and ownership. Like a king sealing legal documents with a ring, the Lord would impress the entire world through the work of His servant. Although Zerubbabel’s key role in the rebuilding of the temple never should be underestimated, he did not fulfill all of the promises given to him by God through Haggai. The inspired Gospel writers point to the person and ministry of Jesus Christ, son of both David and Zerubbabel, as the final fulfillment of all the Messianic promises found in the Bible.

Read Luke 24:13-27, focusing especially on Christ’s words to the two men. What important message is He giving to them, and how do His words show us the importance of understanding Old Testament prophecy, and why is it so relevant for Christians even today?


----------



## divya (Jun 7, 2013)

*Friday, June 7*

Further Study: “But even this dark hour was not without hope for those whose trust was in God. The prophets Haggai and Zechariah were raised up to meet the crisis. In stirring testimonies these appointed messengers revealed to the people the cause of their troubles. The lack of temporal prosperity was the result of a neglect to put God’s interests first, the prophets declared. Had the Israelites honored God, had they shown Him due respect and courtesy, by making the building of His house their first work, they would have invited His presence and blessing.”—Ellen G. White, Prophets and Kings, pp. 573, 574.

“The second temple was not honored with the cloud of Jehovah’s glory, but with the living presence of One in whom dwelt the fullness of the Godhead Bodily—who was God Himself manifest in the flesh. The ‘Desire of all nations’ had indeed come to His temple when the Man of Nazareth taught and healed in the sacred courts. In the presence of Christ, and in this only, did the second temple exceed the first in glory.”—Ellen G. White, The Great Controversy, p. 24.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 12, 2013)

*Visions of Hope (Zechariah)*

Sabbath Afternoon

*Read for This Week’s Study: Zechariah 1, 2, Rom. 15:9-18, Eph. 3:1-8, Zechariah 3, 4, Exod. 25:31-40, Zechariah 7.*

*Memory Text: “‘In that day each of you will invite his neighbor to sit under his vine and fig tree,” declares the Lord Almighty’” (Zechariah 3:10, NIV).
*
Key Thought: Though Israel had been punished for its sins, it was time to live again in relationship with God according to His promises.

On the wall of an old castle in central Europe a short Latin inscription reads: “Dum spiro, spero!” It means, “As long as I breathe, I have hope!” This saying can summarize the message of Zechariah to God’s people. Nearly 20 years after their return from the Babylonian captivity, discouragement replaced the earlier enthusiasm among those who began to wonder if God was still present among His people.

Zechariah, whose name means “the Lord remembers,” began his prophetic ministry a few months after Haggai began his ministry (Hag. 1:1, Zech. 1:1). Through a series of prophetic visions, Zechariah learned God’s plans for the present and the future. God’s eternal kingdom was coming soon, but the prophet called those who lived in his time to serve the Lord now. A good portion of the book was centered on how they were to do just that. This week, and the next, we will look at what the Lord has revealed to us through him.

*Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, June 15.

Sunday June 9

Comforting Words of Life

Read Zechariah 1. What is the essential message here? Focus especially on Zechariah 1:3. What is the Lord saying to the people?

The return from the exile to Babylon sparked joy in the hearts of the remnant people. But the return also caused anxiety. Would they be safe and secure in their land, or would enemies come again to harass them? Had God forgiven their past unfaithfulness, or would He continue their punishment? What did the future hold for God’s chosen people and for the nations?

In his vision, Zechariah saw the angel of the Lord move to intercede for Judah. He began with the question, “How long?” In the Bible, this question is often used as an expression of people’s distress and appeal to the Lord for help (Ps. 74:10, Isa. 6:11, Dan. 8:13). The answer to the question came directly through the interpreting angel, who then passed it on to the prophet. It contained words that promised God’s kindness and comfort.

Zechariah was told to proclaim that their Lord was very jealous for Jerusalem (Zech. 1:14). Jealousy can have negative connotations, but in the Bible it can also be an expression of God’s love. God loved His people and expected them to be faithful. In contrast to His love toward Jerusalem, the angel said that the Lord was angry with the nations that had treated His people so harshly. The full charge against the nations was that they added to the calamity of the divine discipline by going too far in their harsh treatment of captives.

Zechariah 1:14 acknowledged God as having been angry, but He promised to repay with comfort. His purpose, which the prophet was commissioned to proclaim, was to return to Jerusalem with compassion. The Lord would comfort Zion (see Isa. 40:1), while His anger would be directed to His enemies. Jerusalem was going to be restored, and it would again be the dwelling place of the Lord.

Look again at Zechariah 1:3. How does one “return” (NIV) unto the Lord? In what ways is this a call for a restored personal relationship between God and His people? How do we (or do we?) “return” unto the Lord every day?


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 12, 2013)

Monday June 10

The Lord Is Coming

Read Zechariah 2. It records a vision in which the prophet is shown a renewed Jerusalem, so full of people that it overspreads its walls. It will attract countless Gentiles as well, a thought that must have sounded very strange to the people. Verse 10 begins with a call to joy, followed by the reason for such jubilation: the personal coming of the Lord to live among His people.

The Lord’s dramatic return to dwell in His rebuilt house is cause for praise for those who have returned from exile. Zion, the dwelling place of the great King, is called “Daughter of Zion,” a prophetic term of endearment. In view of its glorious prospect, Zion is invited to rejoice, because the Lord Himself will take care of its people. Anyone who touches God’s people touches the pupil of His own eye (vs. 8).

The prophet said that in the day of the Lord, many non-Hebrew nations will come and join themselves to the Lord’s covenant. God’s original plan was that the people of the surrounding nations would see how Israel’s service to the true God results in blessings and prosperity; thus, they would be led to join themselves to the Lord. In this way the remnant of Israel and the believing Gentiles would together become one people, in whose midst the Lord Himself dwells. This event would fulfill God’s promise to Abram and Sarah that through their posterity, all the nations of the world will be blessed (Gen. 12:1-3).

How was this prophecy to be fulfilled? (Rom. 15:9-18, Eph. 3:1-8).

Through Zechariah’s prophecy, God promises not the destruction of the nations but their inclusion among God’s covenant people. The promised future is the result of God’s own initiative and was the longing of many biblical prophets. Jesus Christ commissioned His church to preach the good news to the whole world of the salvation that is to be found for everyone in Jesus, if they accept it for themselves. The apostle Paul called this plan of the Lord “the mystery hidden for long ages past” (Rom. 16:25, NIV).

How should our understanding of the universality of the gospel message, and the idea that it is for all humanity impact how we live; that is, how much of our lives, our time, and our thoughts are focused on reaching the world with the wonderful truths that we have been given?

Tuesday June 11

God’s Readiness to Forgive

Read Zechariah 3. How is the gospel portrayed here?

With, perhaps, the exception of Isaiah 53, no portion of the Old Testament better reveals the wonderful truth of salvation by faith alone than does Zechariah 3. In this vision, the high priest Joshua is being tried on accusations brought forth by the official accuser, Satan. The accusations against the high priest also apply to the nation which he represented. The name Joshua (also spelled as Jeshua) means “the Lord saves” (see Matt. 1:21), and can also be spelled Jesus.

In the Bible, the position of standing on the right side is one of defense and protection. The psalmist says, “I have set the Lord always before me. Because he is at my right hand, I will not be shaken” (Ps. 16:8, NIV; see also Ps. 44:3). In this case, the accuser is doing just the opposite (Ps. 109:6). While Joshua is interceding before God for the people, Satan is bringing accusations against them based on their sinfulness.

The Lord rejects the accusations, reminding the accuser that in His mercy He already has chosen Joshua. Moreover, His people already have suffered the full measure of divine punishment. Joshua and the remnant people were snatched as a burning stick from the destructive fire (Amos 4:11) of long captivity in Babylon.

At the command of the angel of the Lord, Joshua’s clothes, which represent people’s sins, are removed, and he is cleansed and then given the new festive garments of salvation and righteousness.

Finally, Joshua is commissioned to do God’s will and to walk in His ways, an attitude that will result in God’s manifold blessings.

“The high priest cannot defend himself or his people from Satan's accusations. He does not claim that Israel is free from fault. In filthy garments, symbolizing the sins of the people, which he bears as their representative, he stands before the Angel, confessing their guilt, yet pointing to their repentance and humiliation, and relying upon the mercy of a sin-pardoning Redeemer. In faith he claims the promises of God.”—Ellen G. White, Prophets and Kings, pp. 583, 584. Those promises, of course, include the covering of Christ’s righteousness.

Imagine having to stand before God in your own “filthy garments.” What great hope is presented here, and how can you not only claim that hope for yourself but reveal the reality of that hope through a holy and sanctified life?


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 12, 2013)

Wednesday June 12

*Not by Human Power*

Read Zechariah 4. What hope is being presented to the people?

In this vision, Zechariah sees a lampstand fed by two olive trees, which refers back to the candlestick located in the Holy Place of the wilderness tabernacle (Exod. 25:31-40). The seven lamps are arranged around a large bowl that serves as a reservoir of oil.

The bowl, with its bountiful supply of oil, symbolizes the fullness of God’s power through His Spirit. The seven lamps shine with abundant light, a symbol of God’s abiding presence, which dispels all darkness. Just as the olive oil is conducted directly from the trees to the bowl of oil at the top of the lampstand without any human agency, so the power which comes from God is constant and sufficient and also needs no human agency.

The message of the vision given to the prophet is that the temple in Jerusalem will soon be rebuilt. God’s Spirit, not just human efforts, guarantees the completion of the work. This bold message is given in spite of the fact that the obstacles faced by the builders appear to be as great as a “mountain” (vs. 7).

The prophet is not told who is represented by the lampstand, but we can be sure that the two olive trees represent the two leaders of Judah, Joshua and Zerubbabel. In worldly terms, Zerubbabel’s position never could match the royal power and might of his ancestors David and Solomon. From a human point of view, all efforts and resources available to the builders were inadequate. Yet, God’s Word promises that a king is not saved by the size of his army, nor warrior by his great strength (Ps. 33:16). In this way the leaders are told that it is only when the Spirit leads that every detail of service can glorify God.

In this prophetic passage, Christians are given an important principle to remember: God may call us to difficult tasks, but through the work of His Spirit He can accomplish His purpose (see Phil. 2:13, 4:13). By the Spirit, God provides the power to do His work now as He did then. This is accomplished not by human might or force but by the Lord working through those who are open to be used by Him.

*Read carefully Zechariah 4:6. Why is it so important always to keep in mind our utter dependence upon God? What can happen when we forget that all that we have, or can do, comes only from the Lord and His power working is us?*


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 13, 2013)

*Beyond Fasting*

During Zechariah’s third year of ministry, a delegation from Bethel came to Jerusalem to ask the priests and the prophets a question (see Zech. 7:1-3). When they were in exile in Babylon, the people fasted during the fifth month to mourn the destruction of the temple (2 Kings 25:8-9). This was in addition to the fasts held in the fourth, seventh, and the tenth months (Zech. 8:19). In the fourth month, the breaching of the wall of Jerusalem was remembered (Jer. 39:2). The fast in the seventh month, the Day of Atonement, was the only fasting day commanded by God through Moses (see Leviticus 16). Finally, in the tenth month, the people mourned the siege against Jerusalem (Jer. 39:1). Because the exile was now over and the temple reconstruction almost was complete, the people wondered if it still was necessary to fast in the fifth month.

Read the Lord’s answer to them (Zech. 7:8-14). In what ways can the words here be applied to ourselves?

God’s answer through Zechariah is twofold: first, it is necessary that God’s people remember the past so that they do not repeat it. The Lord had warned the ancestors that He expected them to live in trust and obedience. The exile was punishment for their persistent rebellion. So, the people are summoned to learn from their past mistakes. Second, the Lord does not take delight in people’s hunger. When they fast and humble themselves before God, repentance and humility need to be reflected in what they do. To fast in order to feel sorry for oneself is a waste of time and effort. Fasting, among other things, should represent the kind of death to self needed in order to be able to put self aside and reach out and minister to the needs of others. “The spirit of true fasting and prayer is the spirit which yields mind, heart, and will to God.”—Ellen G. White, Counsels on Diet and Foods, p. 189.

What are ways in which we can make valid religious practices, such as fasting and even prayer, become substitutes for what true Christian faith should be about? Bring your answer to class on Sabbath.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 15, 2013)

*Friday June 14*

Further Study: “Satan knows that those who ask God for pardon and grace will obtain it; therefore he presents their sins before them to discourage them. Against those who are trying to obey God, he is constantly seeking occasion for complaint. Even their best and most acceptable service he seeks to make appear corrupt. By countless devices, the most subtle and the most cruel, he endeavors to secure their condemnation.

“In his own strength, man cannot meet the charges of the enemy. In sin-stained garments, confessing his guilt, he stands before God. But Jesus, our Advocate, presents an effectual plea in behalf of all who by repentance and faith have committed the keeping of their souls to Him. He pleads their cause, and by the mighty arguments of Calvary, vanquishes their accuser. His perfect obedience to God’s law has given Him all power in heaven and in earth, and He claims from His Father mercy and reconciliation for guilty man. To the accuser of His people He declares: ‘The Lord rebuke thee, O Satan. These are the purchase of My blood, brands plucked from the burning.’ And to those who rely on Him in faith, He gives the assurance, ‘Behold, I have caused thine iniquity to pass from thee, and I will clothe thee with change of raiment.’ Zechariah 3:4.”—Ellen G. White, Prophets and Kings, pp. 586, 587.

Discussion Questions:

Read the Ellen G. White quote above. How does this help us to understand the great truth which is salvation by grace alone? In moments of great personal discouragement about our own faults and shortcomings, how can we draw comfort and hope from these words? How can we learn to make this wonderful truth a source of strength that helps us not to turn away from the Lord in utter despair over our own sense of unworthiness? Instead, how can we make this wonderful truth the source of our determination to continue to love God and to keep all of His commandments?
As a class, go over the final question in Thursday’s study. Why is that such an easy trap to fall into? At the same time, what potential dangers are there when we make our religion into nothing but a kind of social service? How do we strike the right balance?
However difficult some parts of the book of Zechariah may be (and some parts are difficult), what practical lessons about Christian living can you take from it?
Inside Story~ SPD Division:Fiji

Nothing to Lose

What’s happened to me? Solomoni [sohl-oh-MOH-nee] asked himself. He was still a teenager, but he knew that he had messed up his life. He had disobeyed his parents and joined a gang of teenagers who stole and used drugs. God has condemned me for what I’ve done, he thought. I’m lost. There’s no hope for me; I have nothing to lose. With this attitude, he continued living a life of crime. In time he was arrested for and sent to prison. But prison didn’t change him.

Solomoni had several dreams that haunted him. He recognized a woman in his dreams as a Seventh-day Adventist. He decided to visit the Adventist church to learn why God had sent the dreams. The members welcomed him warmly, unmindful of his torn shirt and dirty jeans. He sat down and focused on the sermon. He was sobered by the pastor’s words and determined to leave his former life behind.

Some of Solomoni’s old friends warned him about what would happen if he left his former life. “Do whatever you want to me,” he told them. “I’ve found a better life in God.” Solomoni realized that he had been given a second chance in life. God had never let him go, and he had nothing to lose by taking hold of God.

Solomoni’s family and friends saw the changes in his life. Some wanted to know what had happened. Solomoni answered by inviting them to church, and several went. They knew that it would take a powerful God to change Solomoni, and they wanted to know God too. Three of Solomoni’s former gang member friends were baptized with him.

The pastor saw potential in Solomoni and urged him to consider preparing for the ministry. But Solomoni hesitated. “God has done so much for me, and I want to work for Him,” he said. “But with my past, I’m not worthy to be a pastor.” He resisted as church members tried to encourage him to consider studying at Adventist-owned Fulton College. But eventually Solomoni recognized God’s leading and enrolled to study theology.

He had no financial support, but he trusted God to provide. “I now know that God is calling me to serve Him, and I won’t turn back,” he says.

Hundreds of students are making a difference in the South Pacific islands thanks to Fulton College in Fiji. Part of a recent Thirteenth Sabbath Offering is helping to establish a new campus for the college where many more students can prepare to serve their Master. Thank you for your part in making this happen.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 15, 2013)

Heaven’s Best Gift (Zechariah)


Sabbath Afternoon

Read for This Week’s Study: Zechariah 8, Zech. 9:9, 12:1-10, 13:7-9, 14, Matt. 21:9, John 19:37.

Memory Text: “The Lord their God will save them on that day as the flock of his people. They will sparkle in his land like jewels in a crown” (Zechariah 9:16, NIV).

Key Thought: Zechariah has some wonderful Messianic prophecies that point to Jesus and affirm our faith in Him.

At the heart of the biblical message lies the most beautiful story ever told, that of the Creator God, who, in the person of His Son, left the glory of heaven to save humanity from sin and death. In the second half of Zechariah there are several Messianic prophecies—Old Testament prophetic promises about Jesus—the One who did all this for us.

These specific promises first were given to God’s people who lived in Zechariah’s perilous times in order to keep them focused on the promise of redemption. Although the original context of these prophecies never should be ignored, their importance never should be confined to the past fulfillments either. Instead, we will look at the ways in which they were fulfilled in Jesus, fulfillments that are universal, not local, because they impact the ultimate destiny of the world and not just ancient Israel and Judah.

*Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, June 22.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 16, 2013)

*“The Robe of a Jew”*

Beginning with chapter 8, the book of Zechariah takes a radical turn. A series of messages sent from the Lord tells the future of the world and the role of God’s people in it. Some of the passages from these chapters are not easy to understand, but the ultimate future is clearly positive.

Read Zechariah 8. What principles can you learn from there that have relevance for us, as Seventh-day Adventists, and the calling from God that we have been given?

God’s plan was that Jerusalem would again be a safe place in which old people would sit in the streets filled with playful boys and girls (Zech. 8:4-5). To those who inhabited a city overrun by conquerors, the promise of streets safe for young and old sounded like a dream.

Instead of remaining forever a small subordinate nation, God’s people were to be a magnet to which nations would be drawn in order to worship the Lord, King of the whole earth (Zech. 14:9). The use of the expression “all languages” (NIV) in Zechariah 8:23 indicates that the prophecy envisioned a universal movement.

Like Isaiah (Isaiah 2) and Isaiah’s contemporary Micah (Micah 4), Zechariah was shown by God that the day would come when a multitude of people from many cities and nations would go up to Jerusalem to pray and seek the Lord. God’s presence in Zion generally will be recognized, as will His blessings on those who worship Him.

The gospel accounts tell that these Messianic promises began to be fulfilled through the ministry of Jesus Christ. On one occasion, for example, Jesus said that when He is lifted up from the earth, He “will draw all peoples” to Himself (John 12:32, NKJV).

The church of Christ, also called the “Israel of God” (Gal. 6:16), is privileged in our time to have a part in this mission. We are to carry the light of salvation to the ends of the earth. In this way the people of God can be a great blessing to the world.

Read especially Zechariah 8:16-17. At a time when our church is seeking revival and reformation, how can we learn to avoid these things, which God says He hates?


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 17, 2013)

*The King of Peace*

*Read Zechariah 9:9. How does the New Testament apply this to Jesus? See Matt. 21:9, Mark 11:9-10, Luke 19:38, John 12:13-15.*

Jesus’ triumphal entry consisted of the future King riding on a donkey into Jerusalem. In the Bible, rejoicing and shouting for joy especially is associated with the celebration of God as King (Psalms 47, 96, 98). This gentle Ruler will bring righteousness, salvation, and lasting peace, and His dominion will stretch to the ends of the earth.

When Jesus triumphantly rode a donkey into Jerusalem only days before His death, a great number of people cheered His coming. Some rejoiced, hoping that Christ would overthrow Rome’s power and establish God’s kingdom in Jerusalem. But instead of allowing Himself to be Israel’s king, Jesus died on the cross and then rose from His grave. There is no question that He disappointed many of His followers, those who sought a more militaristic leader. Little did they know, however, that what they wanted was nothing in comparison to what they were going to get through the death of Jesus instead.

“Christ was following the Jewish custom for a royal entry. The animal on which He rode was that ridden by the kings of Israel, and prophecy had foretold that thus the Messiah should come to His kingdom. No sooner was He seated upon the colt than a loud shout of triumph rent the air. The multitude hailed Him as Messiah, their King. Jesus now accepted the homage which He had never before permitted, and the disciples received this as proof that their glad hopes were to be realized by seeing Him established on the throne. The multitude were convinced that the hour of their emancipation was at hand.”—Ellen G. White, The Desire of Ages, p. 570.

Much has been written about how, when things looked good, the crowd was all enthusiastic about Jesus; when things did not go right, however, many in that same crowd turned away from Him (some even openly against Him). What can we learn from this incident about the danger of false expectations? You claim a promise for healing, for instance, or for victory over a sin, and you do not see it as you expected. How can we develop a faith that will not fail, even when things do not go as hoped, expected, or even prayed for?


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 18, 2013)

*Tuesday June 18*

*The One Pierced
*
Zechariah chapters 12-14 reveal several things that could have happened had Israel been faithful to God. First, the Lord would have brought total victory over the powers of evil and the hostile nations that had tried to oppose His plan of salvation (Zech. 12:1-9). Although Jerusalem was to be God’s instrument toward this triumph, the victory itself would have come from the Lord’s intervention. In the end, the enemy would have been utterly defeated and destroyed.

Zechariah 12:10 marks the transition of the movement from physical deliverance, from what would have happened had Israel been faithful, to spiritual deliverance of God’s faithful people. Following the victory, God’s people would embrace their Lord. God’s Spirit of grace and supplication would be poured on the leaders and the people. This convicting work of the Spirit would result in far-reaching repentance and spiritual revival, something that our church itself is seeking.

As God pours out His Spirit, His people look upon the One whom they have pierced and mourn for Him as one mourns the death of an only son. The original Hebrew word for “pierced” always describes some type of physical violence, usually resulting in death (Num. 25:8, 1 Sam. 31:4). The poignancy of people’s grief is heightened by the realization that their own sins caused Jesus Christ’s death.

Read Zechariah 12:10. How did the apostle John connect this passage with Christ’s crucifixion and His second coming? See John 19:37, Rev. 1:7.

Interestingly enough, one traditional Jewish interpretation holds that this verse points to the experience of the Messiah. They are, of course, right: it is talking about Jesus and His death on the cross (compare with Isaiah 53).

“The scenes of Calvary call for the deepest emotion. Upon this subject you will be excusable if you manifest enthusiasm. That Christ, so excellent, so innocent, should suffer such a painful death, bearing the weight of the sins of the world, our thoughts and imaginations can never fully comprehend.”—Ellen G. White, Testimonies for the Church, vol. 2, p. 213. How can you grow in your appreciation of what His death means to you and what it offers you?


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 20, 2013)

*Risk*

Living in the power of Christ will involve risk. _It's in the Bible_, II Corinthians 4:11-12, TLB. "Yes, we live under constant danger to our lives because we serve the Lord, but this gives us constant opportunities to show forth the power of Jesus Christ within our dying bodies. Because of our preaching we face death, but it has resulted in eternal life for you."


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 20, 2013)

Wednesday  June 19

The Good Shepherd 

For centuries both Jewish and Christian readers of the Bible have found in Zechariah’s book numerous references to the Messiah and messianic times. Christians, of course, have understood that these passages apply to the life and ministry of Jesus Christ: the triumphant yet peaceful King (Zech. 9:9), the One who was pierced (Zech. 12:10), the Shepherd who was struck down (Zech. 13:7).

In Zechariah 13:7-9 the prophet is shown a scene in which the sword of the Lord’s judgment goes out against the Good Shepherd. On a previous occasion the prophet saw the sword being raised against a “worthless shepherd” (Zech. 11:17, NIV). But here in this passage the Good Shepherd is struck, and the flock becomes scattered. His death results in a great trial and testing of God’s people, during which some perish; yet, all of the faithful are refined.

Read  Matthew 26:31 and Mark 14:27. How did Jesus apply this prophecy to that which was going to happen that night? More important, what should that whole incident, that of the disciples fleeing in the face of adversity (see Matt. 26:56 and Mark 14:50), teach us about the faithfulness of God in contrast to human unfaithfulness?

The image of God as a shepherd is found in many places in the Bible. It begins with the book of Genesis (Gen. 48:15, NIV) and ends with Revelation (Rev. 7:17). Through Ezekiel, God rebuked the irresponsible shepherds of His people and promised to search for the lost sheep and take care of them. Applying these words to Himself, Jesus declared that He is the Good Shepherd who lays down His life for the sheep (John 10:11).

Think of times in which you have been unfaithful to the Lord. Despite that, how does He continue to show you mercy and grace? What must be your response be to that mercy and grace?


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 20, 2013)

King of the Whole World

Read  Zechariah 14. How are we to understand that which is being said there?

In the last chapter of his book, Zechariah describes a day when all unrepentant nations will gather themselves against Jerusalem. At the last moment, the Lord will intervene by liberating His people and establishing His eternal kingdom on earth. After all who oppose Him are destroyed, all nations will worship the one true God. The Lord will be king over the whole world. He will be one Lord and His name will be exalted above all names. The great “I AM” expresses all God is and always will be. Though these things were to have happened had Israel remained faithful, they still will be fulfilled but on a grander scale, during the final redemption of God’s people everywhere.

When Zechariah announced the coming of the Messiah, he did not draw a line of separation between His first and second comings. As was the case with other prophets, he saw the coming kingdom of the Messiah as one glorious future. Only in the light of Christ’s first coming can we now distinguish between the two comings. We also can feel gratitude for everything He accomplished for our salvation on Calvary. So, we can look forward with joy in anticipation of God’s eternal kingdom (see Dan. 7:14).

The closing section of this prophetic book describes Jerusalem in its glory, exalted, filled with people, and secure. The saved from all nations will participate in the worship of the eternal King. The entire city of Jerusalem will be filled with the holiness of the temple.

When these glorious promises are studied together with the overall teaching of the Bible, we come to the conclusion that the ultimate fulfillment of these predictions will take place in the New Jerusalem, where God’s people from everywhere will come together and worship Him forever. This all happens only after the second coming of Jesus. The themes of their perpetual praises will be God’s salvation, His goodness and power, just as the famous Song of the Sea concludes: “‘The Lord shall reign forever and ever’” (Exod. 15:18, NKJV). Ancient prophets and faithful people from the past all looked with eager anticipation toward this climactic event.

Dwell on the ultimate redemption that is promised to us—a new heaven and a new earth with no sin, death, suffering, or loss. What are all the reasons you have for this hope, and how can you keep them before you daily, especially in times of trouble, fear, and pain?


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 21, 2013)

*Friday  June 21*

Further Study: “In the darkest days of her long conflict with evil, the church of God has been given revelations of the eternal purpose of Jehovah. His people have been permitted to look beyond the trials of the present to the triumphs of the future, when, the warfare having been accomplished, the redeemed will enter into possession of the promised land. These visions of future glory, scenes pictured by the hand of God, should be dear to His church today, when the controversy of the ages is rapidly closing and the promised blessings are soon to be realized in all their fullness. . . .

“The nations of the saved will know no other law than the law of heaven. All will be a happy, united family, clothed with the garments of praise and thanksgiving. Over the scene the morning stars will sing together, and the sons of God will shout for joy, while God and Christ will unite in proclaiming, ‘There shall be no more sin, neither shall there be any more death.’”—Ellen G. White, Prophets and Kings, pp. 722, 732, 733.

Discussion Questions:

•However much humans have strived to make things better in our world, the world continues to get worse. According to the Bible, only when Christ returns and remakes this world will it be the paradise that we so long for. Though we know this truth, why are we still called to bring as much comfort, healing, and solace to this world as we possibly can? 
•Thursday’s lesson pointed out the important fact that many Old Testament prophecies about the coming of Jesus talked about them in ways that seem to refer to one event, not two. What does that tell us about how closely related the First and Second Comings are, in terms of the plan of salvation? Why is that so? Why is it that without the First Coming there could be no Second, and why—without the Second Coming—would the First be of no avail?
•As we seek for revival and reformation among us, what can we learn from the study of Zechariah that can help us, both individually and as a church, to be prepared for the outpouring of the Holy Spirit, which is vital to the revival and reformation that we so earnestly need?


Inside Story~ SID Division: Madagascar

Facing the Challenge

Sandy and Yolande love working as Global Mission pioneers in the western highlands of Madagascar. 

The couple learned their new dialect while working in the fields with the villagers among whom they live. Sammy helped the people plant and harvest their crops, and Yolande braided the women’s hair. Then the couple invited their new friends to learn about Christ.

They started a literacy center to teach the villagers to read and write better. Yolande teaches the younger children and youth while Sandy teaches the adults. They hope that soon the people will be able to read the Bible for themselves. They include worship as part of their literacy program, and they’ve found great interest in getting to know Jesus. 

Recently Sandy and Yolande held evangelistic meetings in a village known for its rough gangs. One night they were startled to see a group of gang members who were carrying guns enter the meeting. Sandy knew that the gang would make trouble if they felt that he was imposing on their territory. 

Haja, the gang leader, was tough, and it was obvious that the other gang members respected him. But Sandy and Yolande weren’t afraid. “I talked to Haja and asked him to make sure his gang members were there every night,” Sandy said.

And Haja and his 20 gang members did come to the meetings every night. In fact, Haja was one of the 31 people who were baptized at the end of the meetings. He’s no longer the gang leader. Instead he’s preparing to become a Sabbath School leader. He’s still influential among his gang friends and encourages them to come to church. 

Sandy and Yolande face many challenges in their work. Dirty water often makes the people sick. Many of the villagers want nothing to do with Christianity. Some believe in witchcraft and fear a woman who is the local witchdoctor. Alcohol is prevalent. 

But this Global Mission couple isn’t discouraged. “We love the people God has sent us to minister to,” says Sandy. “We praise Him for the 60 people who have joined God’s family and the two churches we’ve been able to start here. But there’s much more to be done. Please pray that we can overcome these difficulties to bring God’s Word to the people here.”

Your mission offerings help support the work of Global Mission in Madagascar and around the world.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 22, 2013)

Lest We Forget! (Malachi) 

Sabbath Afternoon 

Read  for This Week’s Study: Malachi 1, Lev. 1:1-3, Malachi 2, Eph. 5:21-33, Malachi 3, Exod. 32:32, Malachi 4.

Memory Text:  “‘My name will be great among the nations, from the rising to the setting of the sun. In every place incense and pure offerings will be brought to my name, because my name will be great among the nations,’ says the Lord Almighty’” (Malachi 1:11, NIV). 

Key Thought: Malachi teaches us the extent of God’s commitment to His people but also points to their sacred responsibilities. 

Malachi’s name means my messenger. We know nothing about him except that which we can glean from his short book, which brings the section of the Old Testament called the Minor Prophets (or The Book of the Twelve) to an end. His is also the last book of the Old Testament.

The central message of Malachi is that while God had revealed His love for His people throughout their history, that love also made His people accountable to Him. The Lord expected the chosen nation and its leaders to obey His commands. Though open idolatry apparently had vanished (the book appears to have been written for Jews who had returned from Babylonian captivity), the people were not living up to the expectations of the covenant. Though they were going through the motions of religious observance, it was a dry formalism without heartfelt conviction.

May we as a church take heed!

*Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, June 29.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 22, 2013)

Read Malachi 1.What problem is the prophet addressing?

*How, today, might we be guilty of the same attitude that led to this rebuke?*

Malachi contrasts God’s love for His people with the attitude of the priests, whom he charges with the sin of contempt for God’s holy name. When performing their duties in the temple, these descendants of Aaron accepted lame, blind, and sick animals for sacrifices to the Lord. In this way the people were led astray into thinking that sacrifices were not important. Yet, God had instructed Aaron and his sons in the wilderness that sacrificial animals should be physically perfect, without blemish (see Lev. 1:1-3, 22:19).

The prophet then lists three important reasons why God deserved to be honored and respected by the people of Israel. First, God is their Father. Just as children should honor their parents, so the people must respect their Father in heaven. Second, God is their Master and Lord. Just as servants obey their masters, so God’s people should treat Him in the same way. Third, the Lord is a great King, and an earthly king would not accept a defective or sickly animal as a gift from one of His subjects. So, the prophet is asking why the people would present such an animal to the King of kings, the One who rules over the whole world.

*What, of course, makes their actions even more heinous in the sight of God is that these sacrifices were all pointing to Jesus, the spotless Son of God (John 1:29, 1 Pet. 1:18-19). The animals were to be without blemish because Jesus had to be without blemish in order to be our perfect sacrifice.*

“To the honor and glory of God, His beloved Son—the Surety, the Substitute—was delivered up and descended into the prisonhouse of the grave. The new tomb enclosed Him in its rocky chambers. If one single sin had tainted His character the stone would never have been rolled away from the door of His rocky chamber, and the world with its burden of guilt would have perished.”—Ellen G. White,Manuscript Releases, vol. 10, p. 385. Is there any wonder, then, that the sacrifices which pointed to Jesus had to be perfect?


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 24, 2013)

*Loving and Respecting Others *

God’s voice, which dominates Malachi’s book, is the voice of a loving father who pleads with His children. When the people raise questions and make complaints, He is ready to dialogue with them. Most of the issues discussed by God and His people have to do with a few basic attitudes.

Read  Malachi 2. Though a number of issues are dealt with, for what practice is the Lord especially condemning them? See Mal. 2:13-16.

While all the Jews recognized God as Father and Creator in their worship, not all of them were living as if God was the Lord of their lives. Malachi takes marriage as an example to illustrate lack of faithfulness and commitment to one another. According to the Bible, marriage is a sacred institution established by God. The people of Israel were warned against marrying outside the faith, because by so doing they would compromise their commitments with the Lord and fall into idolatry. (See Josh. 23:12-13.)

God had intended that marriage should be a commitment for life. In Malachi’s time, however, many men were breaking the vows that they had made early in life with, as the prophet said, the “wife of your youth.” Seeing their wives grow older, the husbands would divorce them and marry younger and more attractive women. For this reason, God says, he hates divorce (Mal. 2:16). This strong statement reveals how serious God is about marriage commitments, which so often people take very lightly. The strict rules in the Bible about divorce show just how sacred marriage is.

Because divorce was legal in Israel (Deut. 24:1-4), some men did not hesitate to break their marriage vows. Toward the end of the Old Testament period, divorce appears to have become common, somewhat like many countries today. Yet, in the Bible marriage is consistently presented as a holy covenant before God (Gen. 2:24, Eph. 5:21-33).

Read  Malachi 2:17. What warning should be taken from these words, especially in the context of the day’s lesson? Or even in general? How could we be in danger of harboring that same attitude, even subconsciously?


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 25, 2013)

*Tithe in the Storehouse *
Read  Malachi 3:1-10. What is God saying to His people here? What specific elements are found in these texts, and why would they all be tied together? That is, in what ways are these things all related to each other?

With these verses, God restates the basic message of the Minor Prophets: His love remains constant and unwavering. In verse 7 God’s call is heard once more: “‘Return to me, and I will return to you’” (NIV). The people then ask: “‘How shall we return?’” (RSV). This question is similar to the one in Micah 6:6, about the bringing of sacrifices to God. In the case of Malachi, however, a specific answer is given, and, surprisingly enough, it has to do with the question of their tithing, or lack thereof.

In fact, they are accused of stealing from what belongs to God. This happened because they were not faithful in the returning of their tithes and offerings.

The custom of tithing, giving ten percent of the income, is presented in the Bible as a reminder that God owns everything and all that people have comes from Him. The tithe was used in Israel to support the Levites, who ministered in the temple. To neglect the returning of one’s tithe is, according to Malachi, the same as robbing God.

Malachi 3:10 is one of the rare Scriptures in which God challenges people to put Him to the test. At the waters of Meribah in the wilderness, the children of Israel repeatedly “tested” God’s patience, something that He was angry about (Ps. 95:8-11). Here, however, God is inviting Israel to put Him to the test. He wants them to see that they can trust Him in this matter, which, according to the texts, is something of great spiritual significance.

How does the act of tithing (and of giving offerings, for that matter) strengthen you spiritually? In other words, when you cheat on tithe, why are you cheating yourself, not just God?


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 26, 2013)

Wednesday June 26

A Scroll of Remembrance

In Malachi 3:13-18, the people complain that the Lord did not care about the nation’s sins. Those who practiced evil and injustice appeared to escape unnoticed, and thus many wondered why they should serve the Lord and live righteously when evil seemed to go unpunished.

Read Malachi 3:14-15. Why is it easy to understand that complaint?

How does the Lord respond? (Mal. 3:16-18)

It is easy in this world, where so much injustice exists, to wonder if justice ever will be done. The message here, however, is that God knows of all these things, and He will reward those who are faithful to Him.

The expression “a scroll (or, a book) of remembrance” is found only here in Scripture. What do the following passages teach about God’s books in which are recorded people’s names and deeds? Exod. 32:32, Ps. 139:16, Isa. 4:3, 65:6, Rev. 20:11-15.

The bottom line is that the Lord knows all things. He knows those who are His (2 Tim. 2:19) and those who are not. All we can do is, as sinners, claim His righteousness, claim His promises of forgiveness and power, and then—relying on Christ’s merits—die to self and live for Him and others, knowing that in the end our only hope is in His grace. If we place our hope in ourselves, we are sure to be disappointed, one way or another.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 27, 2013)

*The Sun of Righteousness*

On a previous occasion the people asked, “‘Where is the God of justice?’” (Mal. 2:17, NKJV). In the beginning of chapter 4, a solemn assurance is given that one day God will execute His judgment on the world. As a result, the proud will be destroyed along with the wicked, just as stubble is consumed in fire. Stubble is the unusable part of the grain, and it lasts only seconds when thrown into a blazing furnace. On the Day of the Lord, fire will be the agent of destruction, just as water was in Noah’s day.

Read Malachi 4. What great contrast is presented here between the saved and the lost? See also Deut. 30:19, John 3:16.

While the fate of the wicked is described in verse 1, verse 2 focuses on future blessings of the righteous. The question “Where is the God of justice?” is answered again, but this time by the assurance of a coming day when the Sun of Righteousness will rise with healing in its wings (NIV). The rising of the “sun of Righteousness” is a metaphor for the dawn of a new day, one that marks a new era in the history of salvation. At this time, once and for all, evil will be destroyed forever, the saved will enjoy the ultimate fruit of what Christ has accomplished for them, and the universe will be rendered eternally secure.

Malachi closes his book with two admonitions that characterize biblical faith. The first is a call to remember God’s revelation through Moses, the first five books of the Bible and the foundation of the Old Testament.

The second admonition speaks of the prophetic role of Elijah. Filled with the Holy Spirit, this prophet called people to repent and return to God. Although Jesus Himself saw John the Baptist as a fulfillment of that prophecy, (Matt. 11:13-14), we also believe it has a fulfillment at the end of time, when God will have a people who fearlessly will proclaim His message to the world. “Those who are to prepare the way for the second coming of Christ, are represented by faithful Elijah, as John came in the spirit of Elijah to prepare the way for Christ's first advent.”—Ellen G. White, Counsels on Health, pp. 72, 73.

How are we to fulfill this sacred role? How well are we doing in this task?


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 27, 2013)

http://www.amazingfacts.org/media-library/media/e/2454/t/seventhday-adventist-christian-or-cult.aspx

Adventist or they an occult


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 28, 2013)

Further Study: “God blesses the work of men’s hands, that they may return to Him His portion. He gives them the sunshine and the rain; He causes vegetation to flourish; He gives health and ability to acquire means. Every blessing comes from His bountiful hand, and He desires men and women to show their gratitude by returning Him a portion in tithes and offerings—in thank offerings, in freewill offerings, in trespass offerings. They are to devote their means to His service, that His vineyard may not remain a barren waste. They are to study what the Lord would do were He in their place. . . .They are to take all difficult matters to Him in prayer. They are to reveal an unselfish interest in the building up of His work in all parts of the world.”—Ellen G. White, Prophets and Kings, pp. 707, 708.

Discussion Questions:

Dwell more on the Bible and marriage. Because marriage itself is so sacred, something created by God Himself, it comes with some very strict guidelines about what is biblically permitted to dissolve it. After all, how sacred, how important would marriage be were it easily ended? If you can get out of it for the most trivial of reasons, then marriage itself would be trivial. How do the strict rules against ending a marriage prove just how special it is?
As a class, carefully go over Malachi 2:17. What do we, as Seventh-day Adventists with our understanding of the pre-Advent judgment, have to say to those who might be uttering the same sentiments expressed in this verse?
Malachi 4 talks about the ultimate destruction of the lost. Nothing remains. How does this teaching contrast with the idea of an eternally burning hell-fire? Why is the contrast between these two views a good example of the ways in which false doctrine can lead to a false understanding about the character of God?
In his classic work “The Grand Inquisitor,” Russian writer Dostoevsky depicted the institution of the church in his time as having things so well under control that it did not need Christ anymore. Are we facing that same danger today? If so, how so? How might this danger be more subtle than we realize?
Inside Story~ SUD Division:India

Usha’s Hope

Usha returned home after a long day selling garlic on the streets of Mumbai, India, where she lives. She placed her basket on the dirt floor inside the family’s one-room home. The box where she kept the family’s few clothes was open, its contents strewn about. She knew that her husband had searched it for something to sell to buy alcohol. He had already sold everything else the family had owned—a chair, a blanket, her cooking pot. She folded the remaining clothes and replaced the box top.

Usha worked hard to feed her growing family. Her husband’s meager earnings went to buy alcohol. And when that wasn’t enough, he took Usha’s earnings as well. If she resisted, he beat her. Her hope for a better life spiraled into desperation.

One day she heard singing from a neighbor’s home. She heard singing the next day, too, but she was too shy to ask what was happening. So she listened from her doorway.

When Usha heard singing again, she walked to her neighbor’s home and sat down on the packed earth to listen as the women sang about someone called Jesus. Who is this Jesus? Usha wondered.

A man stood to talk. As he spoke, she felt peace wash over her. She returned the next day to hear more. She found hope and faith amid the despair of her life as she learned about the Savior who loves her. She accepted Jesus as her Redeemer. Life was still difficult, but her heart was at peace.

Usha’s husband became sick from alcohol-related disease and died, leaving Usha and her three young children. The pastor visited her and urged her to send her children to school. But Usha could hardly feed them. How could she pay their school fees?

There’s a way, the pastor said. “If you can pay half of your children’s tuition, a sponsor can pay the rest. They can study at Lasalgaon Adventist School.” Usha allowed herself to hope that her children might have a decent future after all. With no one taking her money to buy alcohol, perhaps she could earn enough to send her children to school.

Usha misses her children, but she knows they are safe and will have a better life. Often she sacrifices her own food to pay the children’s tuition, but she knows that God is caring for her.

A recent Thirteenth Sabbath Offering is helping to build a new classroom block at Lasalgaon Adventist School, where Usha’s children study. Thank you for helping to make it possible for children in northwestern India to prepare for a brighter future and find hope in Jesus.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 29, 2013)

Quarter 3, 2013

Revival and Reformation

by: Mark Finley

Revival and Reformation

In every generation, God’s Spirit strives to bring revival to the hearts of His people. Revival is an ongoing, daily experience. Each of us should identify with an old hymn that says: “Prone to wander, Lord, I feel it, Prone to leave the God I love.” Deep within, we know these words are true.

Our hearts are, indeed, prone to wander. Our minds drift from the eternal to the mundane. Our thoughts turn so easily from the heavenly to the earthly. Too often we seem to be in bondage to deeply entrenched habits. At times our own attitudes and reactions baffle us.

And that’s because, as the result of sin, our natures are fallen (Jer. 17:9). Our natural tendency is to turn from God’s way to our own (Isa. 53:6). With the apostle Paul we cry out, “O wretched man that I am” (Rom. 7:24), and with David we plead, “Revive me, O LORD, according to your lovingkindness” (Ps. 119:159, NKJV).

Revival is all about a God of lovingkindness seeking to deepen His relationship with us. The initiative in revival is His. His Spirit creates longings within us. His Spirit convicts us of our need. His Spirit reveals Jesus’ goodness and grace.

Throughout history, God’s Spirit has moved mightily in revival. When Israel drifted from God’s plan and purposes, God used the young King Josiah to lead the nation back to Him, and a mighty revival followed. At the dedication of the temple, God said to Solomon: “ ‘If My people who are called by My name will humble themselves, and pray and seek My face, and turn from their wicked ways, then I will hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin and heal their land’ ” (2 Chron. 7:14, NKJV). God’s heart longing was for Israel to meet the conditions of revival, experience the power of revival, and reveal the light of His love to the entire world.

When God’s people responded to His appeals for revival, He worked mightily in their behalf. This was true for the New Testament Christian church, the Reformation, and the Advent Movement. It will also be true for God’s end-time people. His Holy Spirit will be poured out in its fullness and the earth will be “illuminated with his glory” (Rev. 18:1, NKJV).

This quarter’s lessons focus on the varied aspects of revival and reformation. Together we will probe such questions as, What are the conditions that God has given for the outpouring of His Spirit? Is God waiting for some magical moment to pour out His Spirit on His last-day church? What does it mean to live a Spirit filled life? Is there anything we can do to cooperate with God in order to receive the outpouring of the Holy Spirit now? Where does revival and reformation begin?

Ellen G. White described the importance of revival in these words: “A revival of true godliness among us is the greatest and most urgent of all our needs.”- Selected Messages, book 1, p. 121. Heaven places priority on revival. What could be more important? This quarter, as we study such topics as prayer and revival, the Word and revival, witnessing and revival, a finished work and revival, and other related subjects, let us pray that God will powerfully speak to our hearts and draw us closer to Him.

Why not open your heart to the moving of His Spirit right now? Why not ask Him to do something extra special in your life today? He will answer your prayers, and heavenly blessings will flow in ways that you have not yet imagined.

A native of Connecticut, USA, Mark Finley, an internationally known evangelist, was a vice president at the General Conference from 2005-2010. After retiring from full-time employment, he became an assistant to the president of the General Conference to work part-time with the Revival and Reformation initiative. Pastor Finley and his wife, Ernestine, have three children and two grandchildren.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 30, 2013)

Lesson 1 June 29-July 5
Revival: *Our Great Need*


*SABBATH AFTERNOON*

*Read  for This Week's Study: Rev. 3:14-21, Heb. 12:7-11, Matt. 25:1-13, Zech. 3:1-5, Song of Sol. 5:2-5.

Memory Text: “‘Behold, I stand at the door and knock. If anyone hears My voice and opens the door, I will come in to him and dine with him and he with Me’” (Revelation 3:20, NKJV).
*
Laodicea is the last church in Revelation’s sequence of seven churches. The name means, “a people judged.” It is also a fitting symbol for God’s last-day people.

Laodicea was located in an open valley in southwestern Turkey. It was an important financial capital, a fashion mecca, and an educational and medical center. Its inhabitants were independent, self-confident, and rich.

The one vital natural resource that the city lacked, however, was water. The water was piped in via Roman aqueducts from a spring five miles south of the city. By the time the water reached Laodicea, it was lukewarm. Jesus used that symbolism to represent the lukewarm condition of His last-day church, described as self-confident, complacent, apathetic, and spiritually indifferent. It is a church that has lost its passion. It is a church that needs a spiritual revival.

Nevertheless, the Laodicean message is filled with hope. Christ speaks to His people in love, offering to meet their heart needs and revive their deepest spiritual longings.

*Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, July 6.

*SUNDAY June 30*

Hope for Lukewarm Laodiceans

Jesus addresses each of the seven churches in Revelation 2 and 3 with a title of Himself that is appropriate for their spiritual condition. The titles He uses in His message to the church of Laodicea ring with the assurance of spiritual renewal for all those who will heed His call.

Read the following Bible passages* (Rev. 3:14-15; 2 Cor. 1:20; John 3:10, 11; Col. 1:13-17)*. Why do you think that Jesus used the titles “the Amen,” “the faithful and true witness,” and “the beginning of the creation of God” to address the Laodicean church?

In Revelation 3:14, the Greek word for “beginning” is arche. It can mean “beginning,” in the sense that the one to whom it refers is the beginner of the event or action. In this context, arche refers to Jesus as the Beginner, or the first cause of all creation. In other words, He is the Creator *(John 1:1-3; Eph. 3:8-9).*

This is extremely significant. Jesus, the One who spoke and worlds came into being, the One who created the earth, the One who spoke life into existence-this same Jesus speaks hope to Laodicea. The all-powerful Creator can create new life. He can recreate new spiritual longings in our hearts. He can transform our spiritual lives.

Read *2 Corinthians 5:17 and Galatians 6:14-15*. What do these texts mean to you personally?

*2 Corinthians 5:17*

17 Therefore if any man be in Christ, he is a new creature: old things are passed away; behold, all things are become new.

*Galatians 6:14-15*

14 But God forbid that I should glory, save in the cross of our Lord Jesus Christ, by whom the world is crucified unto me, and I unto the world. 15 For in Christ Jesus neither circumcision availeth any thing, nor uncircumcision, but a new creature.

Why is the Laodicean message a message of hope? What is it about the introduction to this message of strong rebuke that encourages you? Which of the three titles of Jesus do you personally identify with the most, and why?


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 1, 2013)

*Hope for Lukewarm Laodiceans*

Jesus addresses each of the seven churches in Revelation 2 and 3 with a title of Himself that is appropriate for their spiritual condition. The titles He uses in His message to the church of Laodicea ring with the assurance of spiritual renewal for all those who will heed His call.

*Read the following Bible passages (Rev. 3:14-15; 2 Cor. 1:20; John 3:10-11; Col. 1:13-17). Why do you think that Jesus used the titles “the Amen,” “the faithful and true witness,” and “the beginning of the creation of God” to address the Laodicean church?*

In Revelation 3:14, the Greek word for “beginning” is arche. It can mean “beginning,” in the sense that the one to whom it refers is the beginner of the event or action. In this context, arche refers to Jesus as the Beginner, or the first cause of all creation. In other words, He is the Creator (John 1:1-3; Eph. 3:8-9).

This is extremely significant. Jesus, the One who spoke and worlds came into being, the One who created the earth, the One who spoke life into existence-this same Jesus speaks hope to Laodicea. The all-powerful Creator can create new life. He can recreate new spiritual longings in our hearts. He can transform our spiritual lives.

*Read 2 Corinthians 5:17 and Galatians 6:14-15. What do these texts mean to you personally?*

Why is the Laodicean message a message of hope? What is it about the introduction to this message of strong rebuke that encourages you? Which of the three titles of Jesus do you personally identify with the most, and why?

*MONDAY July 1*

A Loving Rebuke

Read Revelation 3:15-16. Why does Jesus give the Laodicean church such a strong rebuke? What does it mean to be lukewarm? What other words might Jesus have used in place of “lukewarm”?

Commenting on Revelation 3:15-16, Ellen G. White states: “The message to the Laodicean church applies most decidedly to those whose religious experience is insipid, who do not bear decided witness in favor of the truth.”- The SDA Bible Commentary, vol. 7, p. 962. This is a fascinating statement. An insipid religious experience is one that is lifeless. It has the outer husk of Christianity but lacks the substance. It has the external form but lacks the living power. The Laodiceans are not heretics or fiery fanatics; they are, simply, spiritually indifferent. The Laodiceans appear to be good moral people. They have what Paul calls, “a form of godliness but denying its power” (2 Tim. 3:5, NKJV). Jesus speaks of religious people in His day who “draw near to [Him] with their mouth and honor [Him] with their lips, but their heart is far from [Him]” (Matt. 15:8, NKJV).

Read Hebrews 12:7-11; Job 5:17-19; Psalm 94:12; and Proverbs 29:15, 17, and describe God’s purpose in His rebukes.

Our Lord loves His people too much to let them go easily to perdition. He will do whatever it takes to rekindle a spiritual flame in their hearts. His strong rebuke is because of a stronger love. His chastisement is only because of His longing to heal us. The prophet Hosea echoes this sentiment with this call to repentance: “Come, and let us return to the LORD; for He has torn, but He will heal us; He has stricken, but He will bind us up” (Hos. 6:1, NKJV).

*Has God ever used painful, even embarrassing, experiences to humble you and draw you closer to Him? What did you learn from these experiences that, ideally, ensures you won’t have to go through them again?*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 2, 2013)

*Perception and Reality
*
There is a gap between what Laodicea says and does. There is an even greater gap between the spiritual experience that Laodicea thinks she has and what she actually does have.

Read Revelation 3:17. What is Laodicea’s evaluation of herself? What is our Lord’s assessment of her? How do you think a people could be so blinded to their true spiritual condition? In what ways might we be blind regarding our own spiritual condition?

One of Satan’s fatal deceptions is to blind us to the reality of our spiritual needs. Some of the religious leaders of Jesus’ day were blind to their own spiritual poverty. They were Bible-reading, Sabbath-keeping, tithe-paying “church” members looking for the coming of the Messiah. Yet, many were in darkness regarding the type of spiritual kingdom that He would usher in. Jesus called them “blind guides” (Matt. 23:24). Paul writes to the church at Corinth about those “whose minds the god of this age has blinded” (2 Cor. 4:4, NKJV). This is why Jesus said that He came for the “‘recovery of sight to the blind’” (Luke 4:18, NKJV). Jesus will restore the spiritual eyesight that we have lost if we allow Him. Every time that Jesus opened blind eyes in the New Testament, He was revealing His desire to open the eyes of our minds in order to enable us to see Him clearly.

Read Matthew 25:1-13. What are the similarities between the foolish virgins and the members of the church at Laodicea?

What ways have you found to keep spiritually alert? Why do you think it is so easy to become spiritually indifferent? What are some ways to counteract religious apathy?


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 5, 2013)

*The Divine Remedy*

There is hope for Laodicea, just as there is hope for all who are afflicted with spiritual apathy and in-difference. Our Lord has the divine remedy. The fact that the Lord speaks to this church shows that hope for the church exists if His people accept and follow His counsel .

Reflect on Jesus’ counsel in Revelation 3:18-19. What does Jesus mean when He talks about “gold refined in the fire,” being clothed in “white garments,” and our eyes being anointed with “eye salve”? (See also 1 Pet. 1:7, Zech. 3:1-5, Rev. 19:7-9, Eph. 4:30.)

“Jesus is going from door to door, standing in front of every soul-temple, proclaiming, ‘I stand at the door, and knock.’ As a heavenly merchantman, he opens his treasures, and cries, ‘Buy of me gold tried in the fire, that thou mayest be rich; and white raiment, that thou mayest be clothed, and that the shame of thy nakedness do not appear.’ The gold he offers is without alloy, more precious than that of Ophir; for it is faith and love.

“The white raiment he invites the soul to wear is his own robes of righteousness, and the oil for anointing is the oil of his grace, which will give spiritual eyesight to the soul in blindness and darkness, that he may distinguish between the workings of the Spirit of God and the spirit of the enemy. Open your doors, says the great Merchantman, the possessor of spiritual riches, and transact your business with me. It is I, your Redeemer, who counsels you to buy of me.”-Ellen G. White, The Advent Review and Sabbath Herald, Aug. 7, 1894.

Ellen G. White quotes Revelation 3:20, saying of Jesus, “‘I stand at the door, and knock.’” Jesus knocks; He doesn’t break down the door and force His way in. What this means is that, in the end, regardless of what God is willing to do for us, we must make the choice to let Him in. Ask yourself, “How resistant am I to opening the door to Him?” If you are resistant, ask yourself, “Why?” What is holding you back? What sin, what indulgence, don’t you want to let go of, or what is it that you find so hard to let go of?

THURSDAY July 4

A Relentless Love

Compare Revelation 3:20 to Song of Solomon 5:2-5. What similarities do you find in both instances? What do these passages reveal about God’s love?

The evening meal in the Middle East was and still is extremely important. When the work of the day was over and the men returned from the fields for the evening meal, the entire family gathered around the table. In most instances the extended family lived together. The number at the evening meal often would be quite large. Grandfather and grandmother, brothers and sisters, aunts and uncles, nephews and cousins, adults and children might be present. In this grand reunion after a hard day’s work, stories were told, experiences shared, and counsel given. It was a time of fellowship. It was a time of warmth and family intimacy. Jesus longs to have fellowship like this with us, as well.

How does Christ’s promise in Revelation 3:21 reveal His heartfelt desire for each one of us?

The book of Revelation mentions God’s throne more than 40 times. This is more than any other book of the Bible. At God’s throne, we join in with the heavenly chorus and joyously proclaim: “ ‘Worthy is the Lamb who was slain to receive power and riches and wisdom, and strength and honor and glory and blessing’ ” (Rev. 5:12, NKJV). He promises that we can participate in this grand festive scene of rejoicing once the long saga of sin ends.

Christ uses His greatest motivation for His indifferent end-time people. The greatest motivation to wake us from spiritual slumber is Jesus’ endless love, for He longs to spend all eternity with us. If that is not enough to shake us out of our spiritual apathy, what is? If that is not enough to bring us to our knees, seeking revival, what will?

His love has provided eternity for us. We have royal blood running through our veins. We are sons and daughters of the King of the universe. We can reign with Him, seated upon His throne forever.

Christ longs to be in fellowship with you. How much do you want to be in fellowship with Him? The answer is simple. How much time do you spend in prayer and fellowship with the Lord? What does your answer tell you about yourself and, perhaps, just how lukewarm you might be?


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 5, 2013)

*FRIDAY July 5*

_Further Study: “A revival and a reformation must take place under the ministration of the Holy Spirit. Revival and reformation are two different things. Revival signifies a renewal of spiritual life, a quickening of the powers of mind and heart, a resurrection from the spiritual death. Reformation signifies a reorganization, a change in ideas and theories, habits and practices. Reformation will not bring forth the good fruit of righteousness unless it is connected with the revival of the Spirit. Revival and reformation are to do their appointed work, and in doing this work they must blend.”-Ellen G. White, The Advent Review and Sabbath Herald, Feb. 25, 1902._

“The counsel of the True Witness is full of encouragement and comfort. The churches may yet obtain the gold of truth, faith, and love, and be rich in heavenly treasure. ‘Buy of me gold that thou mayest be rich, and white raiment that thou mayest be clothed, and that the shame of thy nakedness do not appear.’ The white raiment is the righteousness of Christ that may be wrought into the character. Purity of heart, purity of motive, will characterize everyone who is washing his robe, and making it white in the blood of the Lamb.”-Ellen G. White, The Advent Review and Sabbath Herald, July 24, 1888.

Discussion Questions:

What is so dangerous about being lukewarm? Why can it lead us so easily to spiritual self-deception?
Why do some Christians seem so radiant and others so indifferent? Is it a matter of different personality types, or is there something deeper? If so, what?
Discuss with your class ways in which to avoid becoming spiritually indifferent. How can we keep our spiritual experience vibrant and growing? What are things that we can do as a church body, as a whole, to protect ourselves from becoming “lukewarm”?
Why do you think God would rather have us “cold” than “lukewarm”? Why isn’t being lukewarm better than being flat-out cold? Hint: what’s more comfortable, being lukewarm or being cold?
Inside Story~  ESD : Azerbaijan

Ibrahim’s Question

Ibrahim, 9, lives in the country of Azerbaijan. Most people in Azerbaijan are religious, but they are not Christians. Ibrahim loves going with his mother to do missionary work. Often they take a minibus to a village near their home. Ibrahim likes to sit near the driver so they can talk. One day the driver asked Ibrahim some questions: “How many eyes do two birds have?”

“Four!” Ibrahim said. “Now I have a question for you. How many days did it take God to create the earth?” The driver didn’t know. “It took six days,” Ibrahim said. “If you want to know more about what God does, you should buy a book from my mom. It’s called Only Allah Gives Us Peace.”

Some people on the bus heard Ibrahim talking to the driver. One of them asked Ibrahim’s mother about the book Ibrahim had mentioned. She told them that the book is about people who are faithful to Allah [God]. “How can we get the book?” a man asked. Mother usually sold the book to help pay their bus fare, but she let Ibrahim give a copy to each of the people in the bus for free.

Ibrahim walked down the aisle giving one to each person. The people smiled and said, “sahg-ohl” (thank you).

As Ibrahim and his mother got off the bus, he noticed several passengers reading the book he’d given them. We’ve just arrived at the village, and already we’ve shared God’s Word with many people.

At school, every student takes part in a religion class. One day Ibrahim’s teacher read the story of Noah. Then she quizzed the students about the story. “What did God tell Noah to do?” she asked. Ibrahim raised his hand.

“God told Noah to build a boat,” he answered.

“Yes,” the teacher said. “And how long did it take to build the boat?”

“It took Noah 120 years to build the boat and warn the people about the flood.

Ibrahim answered confidently. “But no one chose to enter the boat except Noah and his family-eight people. So God sent the animals into the boat and closed the door. Then the flood came.”

“How do you know so much about this story?” the teacher asked Ibrahim.

“My mother and I read the sacred writings together,” Ibrahim said.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 6, 2013)

*Prayer: The Heartbeat of Revival
*
*SABBATH AFTERNOON*

*Read for This Week’s Study: Acts 1:4, 8, 14; Mark 1:35; Luke 5:16; Matt. 18:19-20; 2 Cor. 10:3-5; Ps. 50:23.*

Memory Text: “ ‘If you then, being evil, know how to give good gifts to your children, how much more will your Father who is in heaven give good things to those who ask Him!’ ” (Matthew 7:11, NKJV).

God moves powerfully as His people pray. Alfred Lord Tennyson was certainly correct when he said, “More things are wrought by prayer than this world dreams of.” The great revivals throughout Scripture were bathed in prayer. The Old Testament records the intercession of the patriarchs and prophets as they sought for revival. Moses, David, and Daniel petitioned the Almighty for power. The book of Acts reveals New Testament believers on their knees storming heaven, seeking the outpouring of the Holy Spirit.

Jesus’ prayer life reveals a constant dependence on His heavenly Father. The gospels give us glimpses of the source of His spiritual power. It was on His knees alone with the Father that the Savior received His greatest strength.

“A revival need be expected only in answer to prayer.”-Ellen G. White, Selected Messages, book 1, p. 121. During this week’s lesson, we will explore the role that prayer played in some of the great revivals in the Bible.

*Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, July 13.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 7, 2013)

SUNDAY July 7

Prayer and Revival in Acts

The believers in Acts were filled with power from on high. The Holy Spirit was poured out in a marked way. Hearts were touched, lives changed. The gospel penetrated the most difficult places, and thousands were converted. In Acts 2, three thousand were added to the church (Acts 2:41). Acts 4:4 records that the number of men alone who believed “was about five thousand.” Even many of the religious leaders, who opposed Jesus during His lifetime, became “obedient to the faith” (Acts 6:7). The story of this phenomenal growth continues in Acts 9, which said that churches throughout “all Judea, Galilee, and Samaria” were “multiplied” (Acts 9:31, NKJV). By Acts 10 to 12 the gospel spanned cultural and geographical boundaries. The Roman centurion and the treasurer of the queen of Ethiopia were baptized. Acts 1 says that about one hundred and twenty believers met in the upper room (Acts 1:13, 15). The best estimates are that by the end of the first century there were at least one million Christians in the Roman Empire. This is remarkable growth by any standard.

What was the secret?

Look up the following texts. What was a major reason for the growth of the New Testament church? Acts 1:4, 8, 14; 2:42; 4:31, 33; 6:3-4.

Pastor R. A. Torrey was a powerful revival preacher in the late 19th and early 20th centuries. He conducted revival meetings in Great Britain from 1903-1905 and throughout North America in 1906 and 1907. Lamenting the busyness of Christians, he stated, “We are too busy to pray, and so we are too busy to have power. We have a great deal of activity, but we accomplish little; many services but few conversions, much machinery but few results.”

Are you too busy to pray? Who can’t relate to that? How can you slow down enough to take the time you need to pray? Think about all the excuses that you have to put it off, the reasons that you give to do other things. In the end, what is it that you are losing by not spending time in prayer?


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 8, 2013)

Jesus’ Prayer Life

Compare the following texts: Mark 1:35, Luke 5:16, 9:18. What three specific things do these passages reveal about Jesus’ prayer life?

“Christ was continually receiving from the Father, that he might communicate to us. ‘The word which ye hear,’ he said, ‘is not mine, but the Father’s which sent me.’ ‘The Son of Man came not to be ministered unto, but to minister.’ Not for himself, but for others, he lived and thought and prayed. From hours spent with God he came forth morning by morning, to bring the light of heaven to men. Daily he received a fresh baptism of the Holy Spirit. In the early hours of the new day the Lord awakened him from his slumbers, and his soul and his lips were anointed with grace, that he might impart to others.”-Ellen G. White, The Review and Herald, Aug. 11, 1910.

Examine the passages below. Identify each of the things for which Jesus prayed. How do Jesus’ prayers reveal His most important concerns? What is the most distinctive component of each of Jesus’ prayers?

John 17:20-24

Luke 22:31-32

Matt. 26:36-44

Prayer was a vital part of Jesus’ life. It was His lifeline to the Father. Daily the Savior renewed His relationship with His Father through prayer. Jesus’ prayer life gave Him the courage and strength to face the temptations of the enemy. He came from these prayer sessions with a deepened commitment to do the Father’s will. They provided Him with a spiritual freshness and power. Describing one of Jesus’ times of prayer, Luke adds, “as He prayed, the appearance of His face was altered, and His robe became white and glistening” (Luke 9:29, NKJV). Jesus experienced spiritual refreshing and a renewed experience with the Father each day through His prayer life.

Spend a few moments reflecting on some specific times that God powerfully answered your prayers. How can recalling and reflecting on these experiences deepen your prayer life today.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 9, 2013)

*Praying Together*

Although Jesus often spent time alone in prayer, there were multiple occasions when He encouraged His closest disciples to pray with Him. Peter, James, and John accompanied Jesus to the mount of transfiguration (Matt. 17:1-2). He urged them to unite with Him in praying in Gethsemane (Luke 22:39-46). There is unusual power in united prayer.

Carefully analyze Matthew 18:19-20. Summarize Jesus’ statement regarding united prayer?

“The promise is made on condition that the united prayers of God’s people are offered, and in answer to these prayers there may be expected a power greater than that which comes in answer to private prayer. The power given will be proportionate to the unity of the members and their love for God and for one another.”-Ellen G. White, The Central Advance, Feb. 25, 1903.

John Bunyan once commented, “You can do more than pray, after you have prayed, but you cannot do more than pray until you have prayed.”

As we enter into earnest and heartfelt intercession, the Holy Spirit powerfully works in miraculous ways through our united prayers.

Read Acts 12:1-16. What was Peter’s situation? What was the attitude of the church? What does this passage tell us about the power of united prayer?

No question, in this case Peter had a miraculous deliverance. It was so intense that Peter wasn’t even sure it was real, and that he wasn’t in a vision. Only afterward, did he realize what had happened. It’s important to note that these texts stated twice that people were praying together. Considering the tough circumstances, it is no wonder. There is no question that we should do the same, especially when we face challenges as a community, such as they did there.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 10, 2013)

*Our Freedom*

_Have you ever wondered why prayer is so vital? Why do we have to ask Him for the Holy Spirit? Isn’t He willing to give the Holy Spirit to us?_

The answer to these questions lies in understanding God’s respect for our freedom of choice. He has created us with the ability to make moral choices. God is doing everything He can for us and through us before we pray, but He is limited by our choices (Ps. 78:41-42).

In prayer we freely acknowledge our total dependency upon God and give Him the freedom to intervene in our lives. The more we pray, the more we acknowledge His all sufficiency. When we pray, His Holy Spirit prepares our heart to receive more of Him. The more we pray, the more we allow the Holy Spirit to “crucify” our sinful desires. In the great controversy between good and evil, prayer enables God to work more powerfully in our lives.

Analyze 2 Corinthians 10:3-5. How would you define the expression, “the weapons of our warfare are not carnal but mighty in God” (NKJV) ? What are these weapons? What kind of warfare is Paul talking about here, and why would he use that kind of imagery? How are we to understand the battle in which we are engaged?

As Seventh-day Adventists, we understand the reality of the great controversy between Christ and Satan. We know that it is real and that we all are involved in it. Left alone, we would be hopeless against Satan. Our only hope is our connection with Jesus, and central to that connection is our prayer life-a spiritual weapon for a spiritual battle, a weapon that none of us can do without. If Jesus needed to pray, how much more so do we?

“We, too, must have times set apart for meditation and prayer and for receiving spiritual refreshing. We do not value the power and efficacy of prayer as we should. Prayer and faith will do what no power on earth can accomplish.”-Ellen G. White, The Ministry of Healing, p. 509.

In what ways have you experienced in your own life the harsh reality of the great controversy between Christ and Satan? How has prayer aided you in this struggle? Where would you be without it?


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 11, 2013)

*Effective Prayer*

There are many effective ways to pray. Some people have found it helpful to kneel before God with their Bibles open. Then they read a few verses and commune with God about what they are reading.

The Psalms are particularly inspirational as subject matter for prayer.* Try meditating upon a particular psalm during your prayer times. Take one verse at a time. Read it aloud, and then talk to God about what the text is saying to you.*

Others have found that their most meaningful prayer times are alone with God in some quiet natural setting. Still others have blended singing and prayer.

What do we learn about effective prayer from the following verses? *Ps. 34:1, 50:23, 67:3, 71:6.
*
David’s prayers were filled with adoration or praise. When we meditate upon God’s goodness and matchless love, our hearts overflow with praise.

Read Daniel 9:8-13. What kind of prayer is this?

What feature does Paul add to an effective prayer life? Eph. 5:20.

What is the meaning of supplication in Ephesians 6:18 and Philippians 4:6, and why is this an important component of prayer?

Though we don’t want to give a formula for prayer, a broad outline could be as follows: we start with praise and adoration, thanking God for His goodness to us. We then confess our faults and shortcomings, and then thank God for His forgiveness. We conclude with supplications, making our requests known to Him, all the while seeking an attitude of submission and trust in His divine power.

*Has your prayer life not been what it should or could be? What do you need to do differently? Why not make a more concentrated effort to spend more time in prayer? It can change your life.*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 12, 2013)

Further Study: "Keep your wants, your joys, your sorrows, your cares, and your fears before God. You cannot burden Him; you cannot weary Him. He who numbers the hairs of your head is not indifferent to the wants of His children. ‘The Lord is very pitiful, and of tender mercy.’ James 5:11. His heart of love is touched by our sorrows and even by our utterances of them. Take to Him everything that perplexes the mind. Nothing is too great for Him to bear, for He holds up worlds, He rules over all the affairs of the universe. Nothing that in any way concerns our peace is too small for Him to notice. There is no chapter in our experience too dark for Him to read; there is no perplexity too difficult for Him to unravel. No calamity can befall the least of His children, no anxiety harass the soul, no joy cheer, no sincere prayer escape the lips, of which our heavenly Father is unobservant, or in which He takes no immediate interest. ‘He healeth the broken in heart, and bindeth up their wounds.’ Psalm 147:3. The relations between God and each soul are as distinct and full as though there were not another soul upon the earth to share His watch care, not another soul for whom He gave His beloved Son.”-Ellen G. White, Steps to Christ, p. 100.
Discussion Questions:

Why do we need to pray if God knows everything? Though many answers can be given, perhaps the most important one is that we have been told, time and again in the Bible, to pray. Even if we don’t understand how it works, those who pray effectively know that it does work. You might take a medicine that helps to bring healing to your body, even though you don’t know how that medication works. It’s the same with prayer. What other reasons can you give for the importance of prayer, especially as we seek revival and reformation?
Read over prayerfully the Ellen G. White quote found in Friday’s Further Study. Look at all the encouragement that is found in there, especially in the last line that addresses the relationship between God and the praying supplicant. What can you do, what choices can you make, to enter into the kind of close communion with the Lord that is described here?
In class, talk about the reality of the great controversy, and how it’s being manifested in your own church community. Talk about how praying together can help you all work through whatever challenges you are facing.
Inside Story~  West Africa Division : Republic of Congo

Show Me Your Church, Part 1

Roger’s stomach tightened as he waited to see the director of his school. I will stay true to God, no matter what this man decides.

Roger was in his final year of secondary school. Soon he would take the national exams that would grant-or deny-him the right to pursue higher education. Roger had taken the exams before, but when one of the exams fell on Sabbath, he had chosen to honor God rather than take the exam. He had accepted the failing grade as a price he could pay for his faithfulness to God. He planned to try again the next year, but civil unrest in Central African Republic forced his family to flee to the Republic of the Congo. He now faced the same problem in a foreign country.

On the first day of classes in his new school, Roger had gone to the school’s director to explain his religious beliefs and ask to be excused from school functions on Sabbath, a regular school day. The director had been polite, but his response was simply “We’ll see how it goes.” Roger could only hope-and pray-that the man would honor his request.

When Roger looked at his class schedule, he saw that nearly every exam was scheduled for a Sabbath. Roger asked the teachers to give him his exam on another day. Some did, but others refused.

“You are just one student among so many,” the director told him. “I am a Christian too. “Show me where God says that we must not work on Saturday.”

Roger opened his Bible to Exodus 20 and began reading the Sabbath commandment.

“I didn’t know that,” the director said thoughtfully. “Why don’t you worship your God in the morning, and come to school after lunch?” It seemed like such a reasonable request.

Patiently Roger explained the Sabbath, which began at sunset on Friday. He read Bible texts to support his explanation.

The director thought for a moment, and then said, “Show me your church.”

Roger sat back. How can I show him my church? he thought. In all of the Congo we have not one church.

Before Roger could answer, the director made another request. “Can you bring me your church pastor?” Roger smiled. He could bring a pastor.

Roger Wazoua is preparing to be a pastor in Africa.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 13, 2013)

The Word: The Foundation of Revival

SABBATH AFTERNOON

*Read for This Week’s Study: Ps. 119:50, 74, 116; Heb. 4:12; 11:3; John 5:39; Heb. 4:1-2; Acts 20:27-32.
*
Memory Text: “Plead my cause and redeem me; revive me according to Your word” (Psalm 119:154, NKJV).

Just as serious Bible study spawned past revival movements, we believe that it will happen again in the last days. The Holy Spirit will move upon a generation of committed Adventist Christians who have discovered His will in His Word and are passionate about proclaiming it to the world.

They will have found grace and strength and hope in His Word; they will have come face to face with the matchless charms of Christ in His Word. Thus, God will honor their commitment by pouring out His Holy Spirit in abundance, and the whole world will be lightened with the glory of the three angels’ messages. The Holy Spirit will be poured out beyond measure, and the gospel will be carried to the ends of the earth and Jesus Christ will return (Matt. 24:14).

In this week’s lesson we will study the role of the Bible in revival and how God’s Word can make a life- changing difference in us if we surrender ourselves in faith and obedience to its precepts and truths.

*Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, July 20.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 13, 2013)

*Psalm 119:50
New International Version (NIV)
50 My comfort in my suffering is this:
    Your promise preserves my life.
*
*Psalm 119:74
New International Version (NIV)
74 May those who fear you rejoice when they see me,
    for I have put my hope in your word.*

*Psalm 119:116
New International Version (NIV)
116 Sustain me, my God, according to your promise, and I will live;
    do not let my hopes be dashed.
*

*Hebrews 4:12
New International Version (NIV)
12 For the word of God is alive and active. Sharper than any double-edged sword, it penetrates even to dividing soul and spirit, joints and marrow; it judges the thoughts and attitudes of the heart.
*

*Hebrews 11:3
New International Version (NIV)
3 By faith we understand that the universe was formed at God’s command, so that what is seen was not made out of what was visible.*

*John 5:39
New International Version (NIV)
39 You study[a] the Scriptures diligently because you think that in them you have eternal life. These are the very Scriptures that testify about me,
*
Footnotes:

John 5:39 Or 39 Study

*Hebrews 4:1-2
New International Version (NIV)
A Sabbath-Rest for the People of God

4 Therefore, since the promise of entering his rest still stands, let us be careful that none of you be found to have fallen short of it. 2 For we also have had the good news proclaimed to us, just as they did; but the message they heard was of no value to them, because they did not share the faith of those who obeyed.[a]
*
Footnotes:

Hebrews 4:2 Some manuscripts because those who heard did not combine it with faith

*
Acts 20:27-32
New International Version (NIV)
27 For I have not hesitated to proclaim to you the whole will of God. 28 Keep watch over yourselves and all the flock of which the Holy Spirit has made you overseers. Be shepherds of the church of God,[a] which he bought with his own blood. 29 I know that after I leave, savage wolves will come in among you and will not spare the flock. 30 Even from your own number men will arise and distort the truth in order to draw away disciples after them. 31 So be on your guard! Remember that for three years I never stopped warning each of you night and day with tears.

32 “Now I commit you to God and to the word of his grace, which can build you up and give you an inheritance among all those who are sanctified.*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 14, 2013)

*Revived Through the Word*

Look up each of the verses below. On the first line write the plea. On the second line write the circumstance that led David to make the plea.

Ps. 119:25 (Plea)

(Circumstance)

Ps. 119:107 (Plea)

(Circumstance)

Ps. 119:153-154 (Plea)

(Circumstance)

In the Psalms, David talks about the blessings of the Word in his own spiritual life. Read the following verses from Psalm 119 and choose a word from each verse that best summarizes the blessings that the psalmist discovered in that Word. (Ps. 119:50, 74, 116, 130, 160, 169-170).

David found courage and strength in God’s Word. He discovered hope and divine guidance in God’s Word. The Word of God brought light to his darkened mind (Ps. 119:130). It nourished his famished heart and quenched his thirsty soul (Ps. 119:81). When Saul threatened to kill him, he clung to God’s promise of deliverance (Ps. 34:4). Plagued with guilt after his adulterous affair with Bathsheba, he clung to God’s promise of forgiveness (Ps. 32:1-2). Perplexed regarding the future, he clung to God’s promise of guidance (Ps. 32:8). David jubilantly exclaimed, “For Your word has given me life” (Ps. 119:50, NKJV). The foundation of revival is all about finding new life in God’s Word.

How can you learn to draw hope, strength, assurance, and light from the Word of God? That is, how can you have a deeper experience with the Lord through coming to know Him as He is revealed in the Bible?


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 15, 2013)

*The Word’s Creative Power
*
Read Hebrews 4:12. The passage states that God’s Word is living, powerful, and sharper than a two-edged sword piercing our inmost being. How is God’s Word alive? What does that mean?

In what way is God’s Word different than the intelligent counsel of any other wise teacher, pastor, or counselor? What do the following texts say about the power of God’s Word? Ps. 33:6, 9; Heb. 11:3; 2 Tim. 3:16-17.

There is value in wise human counsel. We have all been helped by the advice of others. The problem is that human counsel does not carry with it the power to accomplish the kind of change that God’s Word can. God’s Word is a living, dynamic, powerful agent of change. The same power that was in God’s spoken word at Creation is in the Written Word of God. Accepting God’s commands and promises by faith, we receive the power of the Holy Spirit to accomplish that which Christ commands.

“The creative energy that called the worlds into existence is in the word of God. This word imparts power; it begets life. Every command is a promise; accepted by the will, received into the soul, it brings with it the life of the Infinite One. It transforms the nature, and re-creates the soul in the image of God.”-Ellen G. White, Education, p. 126.

A casual reading of God’s Word very seldom produces spiritual revival. Studying the Bible to prove one’s own position, or to convince someone else of his or her mistakes, does very little good for our own spiritual life. Change comes when we prayerfully read God’s Word, asking the Holy Spirit to give us the power to be more like Jesus. Real transformation takes place when we ask the God of creation to recreate us in His image. Change comes when Jesus’ teachings in Scripture become part of our lives, and we live “ ‘by every word that proceeds out of the mouth of God’ ” (Matt. 4:4).

In what ways has the power of God’s Word changed your life? In which areas do you need to see more of that change?




Monday – The Word’s Creative Power
Hebrews 4:12 Bible in Basic English For the word of God is living and full of power, and is sharper than any two-edged sword, cutting through and making a division even of the soul and the spirit, the bones and the muscles, and quick to see the thoughts and purposes of the heart.
Hebrews 4:12 COMMENTARY BY WILLIAM BURKITT There is a piercing power in the word of God, through the energy and efficacious operation of the Godly Spirit; it is here compared to a sword, because it does divide things most nearly united, and discover things most inward and secret, or rather God by the word doth this; he by the word pierces, even to the dividing asunder of the soul and spirit; that is, the actings of the understanding, and the motions of the will and affections it cuts asunder the most resolute and compacted purposes of the will: yea, it pierces to the marrow, that is, the most secret and close contrivances of the soul, the thoughts and intents of the heart.
Psalm 33:6, 9 Holman Christian Standard Bible 6 “The heavens were made by the word of the LORD, and all the stars, by the breath of His mouth. 9 “For He spoke, and it came into being; He commanded, and it came into existence.”
Hebrews 11:3 Common English Bible By faith we understand that the universe has been created by a word from God so that the visible came into existence from the invisible.
2 Timothy 3:16-17 God’s Word Translation 16 Every Scripture passage is inspired by God. All of them are useful for teaching, pointing out errors, correcting people, and training them for a life that has God's approval. 17 They equip God's servants so that they are completely prepared to do good things.
2 Timothy 3:17 COMMENTARY BY ALBERT BARNES The object is not merely to convince and to convert him; it is to furnish all the instruction needful for his entire perfection. The idea here is, not that any one is absolutely perfect, but that the Scriptures have laid down the way which leads to perfection, and that if any one were perfect, he would find in the Scriptures all the instruction which he needed in those circumstances. There is no deficiency in the Bible for man, in any of the situations in which he may be placed in life.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 16, 2013)

*Jesus and the Word*

*How are the functions of the Word of God and the Spirit of God similar? Read John 5:39; 16:14-15.*

The Word of God bears witness of Jesus. The Holy Spirit also bears witness of Jesus. The Spirit leads us to a deeper experience with Jesus through His Word. The purpose of the Holy Spirit in revival is not primarily to manifest Himself through supernatural signs and wonders but to exalt Jesus through His Word. The baptism of the Holy Spirit is not about our power to accomplish great miracles. It is about God’s power to transform our lives-and that’s what revival and reformation are all about.

The Word of God provides the foundation or the basis for all genuine revival. Our experience flows out of an understanding of God’s Word. Our praise and worship spring from minds saturated with the Word. A transformed life is the greatest testimony of true revival.

Positive feelings of praise may accompany revival, but they are never the basis for revival. Any so called “revival” based solely on external feelings or experience is shallow at best, deceptive at worst. It is an illusion of spirituality, not genuine godliness. When revival is rooted in the Word of God, it is an experience that lasts and makes a difference in our lives and in the lives of the people around us.

The story of Jesus’ appearance to the two disciples on the Emmaus road reveals the role that the Bible plays in initiating true revival. These followers of Christ were filled with confusion. Gradually, however, He “expounded to them in all the Scriptures the things concerning Himself” (Luke 4:27, NKJV). He repeated the Old Testament prophecies regarding the Messiah. Jesus could have worked a miracle to prove His identity or showed the scars in His hands. He did not. Instead, He gave them a Bible study.

Notice their response as they reflected on what happened that day. “And they said to one another, ‘Did not our hearts burn within us while He talked with us on the road, and while He opened the Scriptures to us?’ ” (Luke 24:32, NKJV).

What an example of genuine revival!http://bcove.me/83y98skl

Why can’t we trust our feelings? How can our feelings deceive us? What role do feelings have in our walk with the Lord, and what role do they not have?


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 17, 2013)

*Revival, Faith, and the Word*

Speaking of the time just before His return, Jesus said, “‘Nevertheless, when the Son of Man comes, will He really find faith on the earth?’ ”(Luke 18:8, NKJV). Evidently, faith will be in short supply in the last days.

How might we define biblical faith? Is faith believing that God will give us anything we want? Is faith centered in our desires? Is faith about asking God for what we want and believing we will receive it if we only believe hard enough?

We should know the answers to those rhetorical questions, shouldn’t we?

*Faith, true faith, is always focused on God’s will, not on our wishes. It is trusting in God, believing in His promises, and acting on His Word.* Our faith grows as we listen to God’s Word and put it into practice (Rom. 10:17; James 2:17-18). Opening our minds to the teachings of God’s Word builds faith; and doing what God says-even if it is contrary to our personal desires-prepares us to receive the fullness of the Spirit’s power.

Why do some people receive little benefit from reading the Bible? Heb. 4:1-2.

Our spiritual experience is revived when we accept and claim God’s Word by faith. There is little benefit derived from hastily reading the Bible out of a sense of obligation or duty. We are changed as we internalize what we read, and allow the teachings of the Bible to mold our thoughts and our lives.

Compare the faith of the Roman centurion, the paralytic at Bethesda, and the disciples on the stormy Sea of Galilee (Matt. 8:8-10, John 5:6-9, Matt. 14:29-33). What can we learn from each account?

Faith does not grow merely by reading or listening to God’s Word. It comes as we claim His promises as our own and when we believe that what He said applies to us personally. God has given each one of us a measure of faith. It is one of heaven’s gifts (Rom. 12:3). When we exercise the faith that He has already placed in our hearts, that faith cannot help but grow.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 18, 2013)

*The Word: Revival’s Guardian and Safeguard*

The Holy Spirit mightily moved through the teaching and preaching of the apostle Paul as he established the Christian church in Ephesus. Ephesus was a city of approximately two hundred fifty thousand people. It was considered the market place of Asia. As ships brought their wares from throughout Asia, people flocked to Ephesus to buy fine silk, rare jewels, flavorful spices, hand-woven carpets, exquisite art objects, and exotic foods. It was also the center for the worship of the goddess Diana and the future home of the famed Celsus Library, with 12,000 volumes. The city had a magnificent amphitheater seating fifteen thousand people. It was used for massive concerts and theatrical productions. Sexual promiscuity was commonplace. If there ever was an unlikely place for Christianity to take root, grow and flourish-it was Ephesus.

Read Acts 20:27-32. What was Paul’s concern for the believers at Ephesus? What was his counsel to the church members in Ephesus? What role did he give to the Word of God?

Read 1 Peter 1:22-23; James 1:21-22; 1 John 2:14. Summarize the teachings of Peter, James, and John regarding the importance of the Bible in the life of each Christian? Especially notice the disciples’ teaching regarding the impact of the Bible in our spiritual lives.

What similarities do you see in all of the above texts regarding the role of the Word of God? Why, then, must the Word of God be central to spiritual revival, both on a personal and on a corporate level?


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 19, 2013)

Further Study: “‘To the law and to the testimony: if they speak not according to this word, it is because there is no light in them.’ Isaiah 8:20 . The people of God are directed to the Scriptures as their safeguard against the influence of false teachers and the delusive power of spirits of darkness. Satan employs every possible device to prevent men from obtaining a knowledge of the Bible; for its plain utterances reveal his deceptions. At every revival of God’s work the prince of evil is aroused to more intense activity; he is now putting forth his utmost efforts for a final struggle against Christ and His followers. The last great delusion is soon to open before us. Antichrist is to perform his marvelous works in our sight. So closely will the counterfeit resemble the true that it will be impossible to distinguish between them except by the Holy Scriptures. By their testimony every statement and every miracle must be tested.
“Those who endeavor to obey all the commandments of God will be opposed and derided. They can stand only in God. In order to endure the trial before them, they must understand the will of God as revealed in His word; they can honor Him only as they have a right conception of His character, government, and purposes, and act in accordance with them. None but those who have fortified the mind with the truths of the Bible will stand through the last great conflict.”-Ellen G. White, The Great Controversy, pp. 593, 594.

Discussion Questions:

Read carefully the Ellen G. White references in Friday’s Further Study. What role does she give to the Word of God, especially in the context of the last days and the final deceptions? Dwell on the implications of this line: “So closely will the counterfeit resemble the true that it will be impossible to distinguish between them except by the Holy Scriptures.” What does this tell us about how we need to be careful about judging truth based only on personal experience or on the way that we feel?
During the week we read James 1:22, where we are told to be “doers of the Word.” What does that mean, and why is that so essential for us if we are to have any kind of true spiritual revival in our lives? Why is reading about faith and teaching about faith and talking about faith so much easier than living it? Think through your week: how much of a “doer of the Word” were you?
Inside Story~  West Africa Division : Republic of Congo

Show Me Your Church, part 2

Roger asked his pastor to visit his school and explain what Adventists believe and why the congregations in the Republic of the Congo met in houses, sheds, and covered courtyards.

The next day Roger struggled to listen in class while the pastor and the field president met with the school director. The meeting seemed to last forever. Then moments after the pastors left the school, the director stepped into Roger’s classroom and said, “From now on no exams will be scheduled for Saturday.” Then, looking at Roger, he added, “Now I understand why you honor your Sabbath.”

One day Roger’s biology teacher urged Roger to consider his future and set aside his faith until he graduated. Roger told him, “I can’t do that, sir. God commanded me to keep the Sabbath day holy, and I must obey.” Then he told his teacher about Shadrach, Meshach, and Abednego, who refused to bow to the king’s image and were thrown into the fiery furnace. “These men didn’t know if God would choose to save them,” he said. “But they preferred to die rather than dishonor God. I can do no less.”

The teacher asked Roger where his church met. Roger explained that during the civil war in Congo, the government had confiscated the church’s clinic and church building. “Today we have no building.” He reached into his book bag and pulled out his Sabbath School lesson quarterly and showed him the map on the back cover. “We are few in the Congo, but we are millions around the world.” The teacher was amazed that there were millions of Adventists around the world. He asked many questions about the Adventist Church and what they believe, and Roger answered them all. He gave the teacher some books by Ellen White. Many other teachers and fellow students asked Roger questions about the Bible.

As the national exams approached, the school director asked Roger what he would do if an exam fell on Saturday.

“That’s not my problem,” Roger said. “My duty is to keep the Sabbath. If that means that I fail the exam, so be it.” When the exam dates were posted and no exams were scheduled for Sabbath, Roger knew that God had done this to help him show others that God honors those who choose to obey.

Today thanks to your Thirteenth Sabbath Offerings, two churches stand as lighthouses in the Republic of the Congo. Your mission offerings do make a difference.

Roger Wazoua passed his exams and is preparing to become a pastor in Africa.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 21, 2013)

Witness and Service: The Fruit of Revival


SABBATH AFTERNOON

Read for This Week’s Study: Matt. 28:19-20; John 20:21; Acts 2; Acts 22:1-14; John 6:1-11; Acts 8:26-38.

Memory Text: “‘But you shall receive power when the Holy Spirit has come upon you; and you shall be witnesses to Me in Jerusalem, and in all Judea and Samaria, and to the end of the earth’” (Acts 1:8, NKJV).

The purpose of revival is to fill our hearts with such a love for Jesus that we long to share this love with every person possible. In genuine revival, our own hearts are wakened to God’s goodness, compassion, forgiveness, and power. We are so charmed by His love and transformed by His grace that we cannot be silent.

In contrast, a “revival” that focuses on one’s “spiritual experience alone” misses the mark. If it develops attitudes critical of others who do not measure up to one’s “standard of holiness,” it is certainly not heaven inspired. If the emphasis of revival is to merely change external behavior rather than to change hearts, then something is wrong.

Changed hearts lead to changed behavior. Genuine revival never leads to self-centeredness or, especially, to self-sufficiency or self-exaltation. Instead, it always leads to a selfless concern for others. When our hearts are renewed by God’s grace, we long to bless and serve those who are in need. All genuine revival leads to a renewed emphasis on mission and service.

*Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, July 27.

SUNDAY July 21

Christ’s Parting Commission and Promise

Christ did not establish His church in order for it to simply care for itself. Jesus’ parting words focused upon the church’s mission. Christ’s intention is for His church to look beyond itself. He established it to share the light of His love and the message of His salvation with the world.

Read and summarize the following texts. How does each passage reveal Jesus’ heart desire for His church?

Matt. 28:19-20
Mark 16:15
Luke 24:45-49
John 20:21
Once Christ ascended to heaven, His church was to be a visible manifestation of His love and grace to the world. The disciples had a mission. They had a message to share. They had a task to complete. They were to carry on the work that He began.

“The church is God's appointed agency for the salvation of men. It was organized for service, and its mission is to carry the gospel to the world. From the beginning it has been God’s plan that through His church shall be reflected to the world His fullness and His sufficiency. The members of the church, those whom He has called out of darkness into His marvelous light, are to show forth His glory. The church is the repository of the riches of the grace of Christ; and through the church will eventually be made manifest, even to ‘the principalities and powers in heavenly places,’ the final and full display of the love of God. Ephesians 3:10.”-Ellen G. White, The Acts of the Apostles, p. 9.

The burden of Jesus’ heart is the salvation of the human race. The apostle Paul wrote to his young friend Timothy that it is the Savior’s desire that “all . . . be saved and . . . come to the knowledge of the truth” (1 Tim. 2:4, NKJV). The apostle Peter adds that the Lord is “longsuffering toward us, not willing that any should perish but that all should come to repentance” (2 Pet. 3:9, NKJV).

What in your life shows your interest in outreach to others? Or does anything show it? What does your answer tell you about yourself and your priorities?


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 23, 2013)

*The Power of Personal Testimony*

Religious ritual has little power to change lives. Religious formalism leaves people spiritually barren. Doctrine alone will not transform hearts. The power of New Testament witnessing was rooted in the genuineness of lives changed by the gospel. The disciples were not play-acting. They were not going through the motions. Theirs was not some form of artificial spirituality. An encounter with the living Christ had changed them, and they could not be silent any longer.

What common thread runs through the experiences of Paul and John that made them such powerful witnesses? Acts 22:1-14; Phil. 3:1-7; 1 John 1:1-4.

At Pentecost the disciples were changed people. Something happened to them so that the Spirit could do something through them. The Holy Spirit had done something for them so that He could do something with them. The Spirit overflowed from their lives to refresh the lives of others.

Jesus put it this way: “‘He who believes in Me, as the Scripture has said, out of his heart will flow rivers of living water’” (John 7:38, NKJV). The root word for “believes” in the Greek here is pistis . It means much more than a superficial belief or mere intellectual assent. It is a rock-solid belief or confident trust. It is a dynamic, life-transforming faith in Christ, who poured out His life on the cross for the sins of humanity. Jesus’ point is that when His love quenches our spiritual thirst, this love flows from our hearts to the people around us.

“Our confession of His faithfulness is Heaven’s chosen agency for revealing Christ to the world. We are to acknowledge His grace as made known through the holy men of old; but that which will be most effectual is the testimony of our own experience. We are witnesses for God as we reveal in ourselves the working of a power that is divine.”-Ellen G. White, The Desire of Ages, p. 347.

The most powerful witness is one of a Christian who knows Jesus personally. There is no substitute for the testimony that springs naturally from a heart immersed in Jesus’ love.

What kind of personal testimony do you have that tells of what the Lord has done for you? How can you learn to share it better with others?


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 24, 2013)

A Witnessing Faith Is a Growing Faith

Activity is a law of life. In order to be healthy, our bodies need consistent exercise. Every organ, muscle, and tissue is strengthened and invigorated through exercise. When we neglect exercise, our immune system is compromised, and we become more susceptible to disease.

Something similar happens to us spiritually when we do not exercise our faith through witnessing. The words of Jesus, that “‘“it is more blessed to give than to receive”’” (Acts 20:35), work themselves out in our own spiritual lives. When we share God’s Word with others, we grow spiritually. The more we love Jesus, the more we will desire to witness of His love. The more we witness of His love, the more we will love Him. Sharing our faith strengthens our faith.

What does Jesus’ miracle of multiplying the loaves and fishes teach us about the sharing of our faith? John 6:1-11.

The more that we give away our faith, the more our faith multiplies. This law of multiplication is a divine principle of spiritual life. Give and grow, or withhold and wither. Jesus increases our faith as we share it with others, even if our faith is quite small. As we share Jesus (the Bread of Life) with spiritually hungry people around us, it multiplies in our hands, and we end up with more than we started.

When Jesus began, He had five loaves and two fish. After five thousand people were completely satisfied with their meal that day, Jesus had more left over than when He started. There were still twelve baskets remaining.

Jesus’ instructions to His New Testament church are too clear to be misunderstood. He declared, “‘Freely you have received, freely give’” (Matt. 10:8, NKJV). Witnessing is the gentle breeze that fans the sparks of revival into Pentecostal flames. When witness and service do not accompany a revival of prayer and Bible study, the flames of revival are extinguished, and the embers soon grow cold.

It’s true, isn’t it? The more that we witness, the more our faith grows. What has been your own experience with this crucial spiritual truth?


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 25, 2013)

*Revival, Witnessing, and Divine Intervention*

The thrilling story of the rapid growth of New Testament Christianity in Acts is the story of a revived church witnessing of Jesus’ love. It is the story of a church that regularly experienced divine intervention. Witnessing was a way of life for these early believers.

“And daily in the temple, and in every house, they did not cease teaching and preaching Jesus as the Christ” (Acts 5:42, NKJV). Persecution even furthered the cause of the gospel. When persecution scattered the members of the church at Jerusalem, they “went everywhere preaching the word” (Acts 8:4, NKJV).

One of the more remarkable examples of divine intervention in Acts is the story of Philip and an Ethiopian government official.

Read the story of Philip instructing the Ethiopian and his response in Acts 8:26-38. What can we take from this story about revival and witnessing?

“An angel guided Philip to the one who was seeking for light and who was ready to receive the gospel, and today angels will guide the footsteps of those workers who will allow the Holy Spirit to sanctify their tongues and refine and ennoble their hearts. The angel sent to Philip could himself have done the work for the Ethiopian, but this is not God’s way of working. It is His plan that men are to work for their fellow men.”-Ellen G. White, The Acts of the Apostles, p. 109.

There are three essential elements in revival, and they are prayer, the study of God’s Word, and witness. When God’s people seek Him in earnest, heartfelt intercession, and when they saturate their minds with the truths of His Word, and when they passionately witness of His love and truth to others-God divinely intervenes and opens unusual doors for the proclamation of truth.

Be honest with yourself: what do you do when witnessing opportunities come? Do you witness, or do you find some excuse not to? What does your answer tell you about your own need of revival and reformation?


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 26, 2013)

Further Study: “In His wisdom the Lord brings those who are seeking for truth into touch with fellow beings who know the truth. It is the plan of Heaven that those who have received light shall impart it to those in darkness. Humanity, drawing its efficiency from the great Source of wisdom, is made the instrumentality, the working agency, through which the gospel exercises its transforming power on mind and heart.”-Ellen G. White, The Acts of the Apostles, p. 134.

“God could have reached His object in saving sinners without our aid; but in order for us to develop a character like Christ’s, we must share in His work. In order to enter into His joy,-the joy of seeing souls redeemed by His sacrifice,-we must participate in His labors for their redemption.”-Ellen G. White, The Desire of Ages, p. 142.

Discussion Questions:

What is the main idea of this week’s lesson? Are there changes that God is calling you to make in your life? Do your priorities need to be readjusted in any way? What actions might God be calling you to take?
Dwell more on this amazing spiritual truth that the more we witness for our faith the more our faith grows. Why do you think this is true? Why does this principle make so much sense?
How often do you witness for your Jesus? If not a lot, ask yourself, Why not? Are you afraid of rejection? If so, think about Jesus and how often He had been rejected. If rejection didn’t deter Him, it shouldn’t us. Or do you fail to witness because you are not sure of what to say? If so, what does that tell you about your need for a deeper walk with the Lord?
During the week we talked a bit about how religious ritual alone cannot bring about a change of the heart. That is so true. At the same time, what is the place of ritual and tradition in our faith and church? In what ways, if any, can ritual and tradition be of value in revival and reformation?
Why do we get so much satisfaction from being used by God to reach souls for Him?
Inside Story~  Inter America Division: Mexico

Zuri’s Hope Mexico

Zuri, 10, lives in a village in the mountains of central Mexico. The villagers work hard every day. But on festival days, they put aside work and eat and drink and dance and laugh. But Zuri didn’t like the festivals. Often the men would get drunk and would fight. Often someone got hurt. Zuri told his father how much he hated the noise and fighting and drinking during the festivals.

“But what can we do?” his father asked. “We live here.”

“We could go to the Adventist church on festival days,” Zuri suggested. “They play games, and everyone has fun, but no one drinks or gets hurt. It’s nice.”

“How do you know that,” Zuri’s father asked.

“I’ve seen them,” Zuri said. Zuri didn’t tell his father that he had gone to the church and listened to them sing or gone to the river to watch them hold baptisms.

Father respected the Adventists and gave Zuri permission to attend the Adventist church. The next Sabbath Zuri went to Sabbath School. He enjoyed the children’s program and decided to go every week. He went to weeknight programs, too, and enjoyed sitting in the front row where he could watch the musicians play their guitars and sing.

When the church planned a social, Zuri invited his parents to attend. They went and enjoyed it. Then he invited them to church, and they went. They were pleased to see how well church members treated Zuri.

One day the pastor announced a baptism. Zuri asked the pastor if he could be baptized. The pastor said that anyone who loves Jesus and wants to follow Him can be baptized. Zuri ran home and told his parents what the pastor had said. They gave Zuri permission to be baptized.

Zuri studied the Bible with the pastor and learned what God expects His followers to do. Zuri eagerly accepted God’s instructions and asked to be baptized.

On the day of the baptism Zuri hurried to the river. Often he had stood on the bank and watched others be baptized. This day his parents stood on the bank and watch him be baptized.

Zuri taught his parents what he had learned about following Christ. A few months later Zuri stood once more on the riverbank to watch his parents be baptized.

Today when the village holds festivals, Zuri’s family spends the day with their Adventist church family. They invite others to join them, and the church is growing.

Our Thirteenth Sabbath Offerings have helped build churches and training camps in central Mexico where more people can learn what it means to join God’s family.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 27, 2013)

Obedience: The Fruit of Revival

SABBATH AFTERNOON

*Read for This Week’s Study: Matt. 26:69-74, Acts 5:28-32, 6:3-10, 9:1-9, Phil. 2:5-8.
*
*Memory Text: “For the weapons of our warfare are not carnal but mighty in God for pulling down strongholds, casting down arguments and every high thing that exalts itself against the knowledge of God, bringing every thought into captivity to the obedience of Christ” (2 Corinthians 10:4-5, NKJV).*

An illustration of the impact of revival on daily life can be seen in the Welsh Revival of 1904. Evan Roberts and some of his friends began earnestly praying for the outpouring of the Holy Spirit. They interceded, studied Scripture, and shared their faith.

The Spirit was poured out in response. Lives were changed. In six months there were one hundred thousand conversions in the small country of Wales. The results of this revival were seen throughout the country. Throughout the day people flocked to churches by the thousands for prayer. The rough cursing coal miners were transformed into kind, courteous gentlemen. Even the pit ponies in the coal mines had to learn new commands because the miners were not cursing at them anymore! Transformed, obedient lives sprang from converted hearts. This is irrefutable evidence of a true revival.

Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, August 3.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 28, 2013)

*The Transformed Life*

Revival does not simply result in some warm, fuzzy feeling of supposed closeness to Jesus. It results in a changed life. There were times when the Bible writers felt extremely close to Jesus, and at other times they felt distant. There were times when their spirits soared in ecstasy, and they delighted in the joy of His presence. At other times, they did not feel the nearness of His presence at all.

The results of revival are not necessarily positive feelings. They are a changed life. Our feelings are not the fruit of revival. Again, obedience is. This is evident in the lives of the disciples after Pentecost.

Analyze Peter’s reactions before the Cross, after the Resurrection, and after Pentecost. What do you notice? What difference did the Cross, the Resurrection, and Pentecost make in Peter’s attitudes?

Matt. 26:69-74: Peter’s reaction before the Cross.

John 21:15-19: Peter’s reaction after the Resurrection.

Acts 5:28-32: Peter’s reaction after Pentecost.

The outpouring of the Holy Spirit on Pentecost made a dramatic difference in Peter’s life. It transformed him from a weak, vacillating believer to a faith-filled, obedient disciple. Once full of brash words and empty promises, Peter now became filled with faith, courage, and zeal for witnessing. It is a powerful example of what the Holy Spirit can do for anyone surrendered in faith and obedience to our Lord.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 29, 2013)

*The High Cost of Obedience*

One of the early examples of faith, and the cost of faith, can be seen in the life of Stephen.

How is Stephen described in the following passages? *Acts 6:3-10, 7:55.*

The infilling of the Holy Spirit led the disciples to live unselfish, godly lives. Their faith led them to obedience. At times the spiritual warfare was fierce, but Jesus, their Savior and Lord, was by their side to strengthen their faith. They were stoned, imprisoned, burned at the stake, and shipwrecked. Their obedience also often came with an unusually high price. Many of the disciples suffered a martyr’s death.

In Acts 7, Stephen preached a magnificent sermon outlining the history of Israel. He described the experience of Abraham, Isaac, Jacob, Joseph, Moses, David, and Solomon. Throughout his appeal, Stephen describes God’s faithfulness in the light of Israel’s unfaithfulness. Stephen concludes his sermon by charging that the religious leaders of Israel violated God’s covenant and resisted the influence of the Holy Spirit (Acts 7:51-52).

What happened to Stephen because of His witness for Jesus? What does this teach us about what the cost of faithfulness can be? Acts 7:54-60.

Stephen was obedient to the call of God and faithful to the mission of God, even to the point of death. Though we might not all be called to die for our faith, we need to be so committed to our Lord that, if we were called to that, we would not back off but, like Stephen, remain faithful to the end. It’s not out of the realm of possibility that someone reading these words right now will one day have to give up his or her life in the cause of the Lord.

What would happen were you to face a life-threatening situation because of your powerful witness? Though you might not be able now to predict what you would do, how have your past actions revealed the way in which you might react if one day you were brought into such a situation?


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 30, 2013)

TUESDAY July 30

*When the Spirit Surprises*

Although Saul was misguided in his fierce persecution of Christians, he thought he was doing God’s will in confronting what he believed to be a fanatical sect. As Saul journeyed to Damascus to capture Christians and drag them back to Jerusalem, Jesus dramatically surprised him. Saul’s Damascus Road experience changed not only his life, but it changed the world, as well.

Read the account of Paul’s conversion experience in Acts 9:1-9. Why did the Lord send him immediately to Ananias after this experience? What important lesson is here for us?

“Many have an idea that they are responsible to Christ alone for their light and experience, independent of His recognized followers on earth. Jesus is the friend of sinners, and His heart is touched with their woe. He has all power, both in heaven and on earth; but He respects the means that He has ordained for the enlightenment and salvation of men; He directs sinners to the church, which He has made a channel of light to the world.

“When, in the midst of his blind error and prejudice, Saul was given a revelation of the Christ whom he was persecuting, he was placed in direct communication with the church, which is the light of the world.”-Ellen G. White, The Acts of the Apostles, p. 122.

How did Jesus surprise Ananias? What attitude must Ananias have had in order to follow the Savior’s instructions? Acts 9:10-16.

Try to put yourself in the position of Paul after meeting Jesus on the road to Damascus. What a shock to him. Also, try to put yourself in Ananias’ position. What a shock it must have been to him, as well. What do these accounts teach us about the ways in which we might be called by the Lord to face and do things that, at the time, we don’t understand? Why, though, must we obey the Lord regardless?


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 31, 2013)

*Sensitivity to the Spirit’s Call*

Throughout his ministry, Paul was guided by the Spirit, convicted by the Spirit, instructed by the Spirit, and empowered by the Spirit. In his defense before King Agrippa, he described the heavenly vision on the Damascus Road. He then testified that the purpose of his ministry to both the Jews and Gentiles was “‘“to open their eyes, in order to turn them from darkness to light, and from the power of Satan to God, that they may receive forgiveness of sins and an inheritance among those who are sanctified by faith in Me”’” (Acts 26:18, NKJV).

In light of the Holy Spirit’s guidance, what is significant about the apostle Paul’s response to his Damascus Road vision? Contrast Paul’s response to the call of the Holy Spirit to King Agrippa’s response. Acts 26:19-32.

In direct contrast to Paul, King Agrippa did not yield to the convicting power of the Holy Spirit. His own self-inflated importance and egotistical desires were in conflict with the Spirit’s prompting for a new life in Christ.

Jesus stated it clearly: “‘A little while longer the light is with you. Walk while you have the light, lest darkness overtake you; he who walks in darkness does not know where he is going. While you have the light, believe in the light, that you may become sons of light.’” (John 12:35, 36, NKJV).

As we obediently follow the guidance of the Holy Spirit and walk in the light of God’s truth, He will continually reveal more light and truth. At the same time, too, the more that we push away the prompting of the Holy Spirit, the more that we resist Him, the harder our hearts will become.

“Almost thou persuadest me to be a Christian” (Acts 26:28). Those are some of the most poignant, powerful, and sad words in all the Bible. In what ways can we be in danger of harboring a similar attitude? For instance, how does compromise in our walk with the Lord reveal the same principle that is seen in Agrippa’s words?


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 1, 2013)

THURSDAY August 1

*Spirit-Led Obedience*

The Holy Spirit played a major role in every aspect of Jesus’ life. He was “conceived of the Holy Spirit” (NKJV) at birth and “anointed . . . with the Holy Spirit and with power” (NKJV) at baptism-the birth of His ministry (Matt. 1:20; 3:16-17; Acts 10:34-38). Throughout Christ’s life, He was obedient to the Father’s will (John 8:29, Heb. 10:7).

Read Philippians 2:5-8. What aspects of a life filled with the Holy Spirit appear in this specific description of Jesus?
Philippians 2:5-8
New King James Version (NKJV)
The Humbled and Exalted Christ

5 Let this mind be in you which was also in Christ Jesus, 6 who, being in the form of God, did not consider it robbery to be equal with God, 7 but made Himself of no reputation, taking the form of a bondservant, and coming in the likeness of men. 8 And being found in appearance as a man, He humbled Himself and became obedient to the point of death, even the death of the cross.

He who was “in the form,” or the very essence of God, “made Himself” (or as the original Greek text of the New Testament says) “emptied Himself” of His privileges and prerogatives as God’s equal and, instead, became “a servant.”

Jesus was a servant to the Father’s will. He “humbled Himself” and became, “obedient to the point of death, even the death of the cross” (Phil. 2:8). Jesus provides an example of what a life filled with the Holy Spirit is like. It is a life of willing obedience and humble submission to the Father’s will. It is a prayerful life devoted to service and ministry, a life consumed with the passionate desire to see others saved in the Father’s kingdom.

The apostle Paul declares that Spirit-filled, New Testament believers have “received grace and apostleship for obedience to the faith among all nations for His name” (Rom. 1:5, NKJV). The heathen, on the other hand, “are self-seeking and do not obey the truth, but obey unrighteousness-indignation and wrath” (Rom. 2:8, NKJV).

In Romans 6:15-23, Paul uses two contrasting expressions, “slaves of sin” (NKJV) and “slaves of righteousness” (NKJV). In Romans 8:12-17, he describes the “spirit of bondage” and the “Spirit of adoption.” What does your own experience with the Lord, with faith, with the struggle against sin, and for acceptance with God tell you about the meaning of these terms?

*Romans 8:12-17*
New King James Version (NKJV)
Sonship Through the Spirit

12 Therefore, brethren, we are debtors—not to the flesh, to live according to the flesh. 13 For if you live according to the flesh you will die; but if by the Spirit you put to death the deeds of the body, you will live. 14 For as many as are led by the Spirit of God, these are sons of God. 15 For you did not receive the spirit of bondage again to fear, but you received the Spirit of adoption by whom we cry out, “Abba, Father.” 16 The Spirit Himself bears witness with our spirit that we are children of God, 17 and if children, then heirs—heirs of God and joint heirs with Christ, if indeed we suffer with Him, that we may also be glorified together


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 2, 2013)

*FRIDAY August 2*

Further Study: “At the entrance gate of the path that leads to everlasting life God places faith, and He lines the whole way with the light and peace and joy of willing obedience. The traveler in this way keeps ever before him the mark of his high calling in Christ. The prize is ever in sight. To him God’s commands are righteousness and joy and peace in the Holy Spirit.”-Ellen G. White, In Heavenly Places, p. 183.

“The promise of the Holy Spirit is not limited to any age or to any race. Christ declared that the divine influence of His Spirit was to be with His followers unto the end. From the Day of Pentecost to the present time, the Comforter has been sent to all who have yielded themselves fully to the Lord and to His service. To all who have accepted Christ as a personal Saviour, the Holy Spirit has come as a counselor, sanctifier, guide, and witness. The more closely believers have walked with God, the more clearly and powerfully have they testified of their Redeemer’s love and of His saving grace. The men and women, who through the long centuries of persecution and trial enjoyed a large measure of the presence of the Spirit in their lives, have stood as signs and wonders in the world. Before angels and men they have revealed the transforming power of redeeming love.”-Ellen G. White, The Acts of the Apostles, p. 49.

Discussion Questions:

Read Acts 5:1-11. What can we learn from this powerful, and to some degree, frightful story? Why do you think that they faced such dire consequences for their actions?
Dwell on Thursday’s study, which talked about how Jesus had “emptied Himself” in order to fulfill what He came here to do. How can we take that principle and apply it to ourselves, in our walk with the Lord? Why especially, as we seek for revival and reformation in our lives and in the church, is this kind of self-denial and death to self so crucial?
“Almost thou persuadest me to be a Christian” (Acts 26:28). In class, talk more about the implications of those fateful words.
Inside Story~  South America Division: Brazil

A New Leaf

Danilo paced the floor in anger. What right does Mom have to send me away? he asked himself. She hasn’t been here for me for years.

Danilo’s parents had divorced when he was 5. He and his brother lived with his father, who drank heavily. By the time Danilo was12, he was drinking, too. Then friends offered him cocaine, and soon he was hooked. He started selling cocaine to pay for his own drugs. When his mother found out, she gave him an ultimatum: Go into rehab or go to a boarding school. Fearful for her son, she took Danilo to live far from his friends.

Danilo stopped using drugs for a while, but when he went to live with his dad he started using drugs again. Danilo needed money for drugs, and a friend suggested that they rob a pizza parlor. But the manager recognized his friend and called the police. The boys were arrested.

While Danilo waited for his father to bail him out, he had time to think about what he had done. He remembered that when he was little his parents had taken him to church and had taught him to pray. For the first time in years Danilo prayed. “God, if You take me out of this situation, I’ll change my life.”

The judge sentenced Danilo to probation. Danilo wanted to change his life, so his father asked a cousin to help enroll Danilo in an Adventist boarding school near the capital city of Brazil. Danilo didn’t have money to study at the school, but his cousin helped him get a part-time job to help pay his tuition. There he started reading the Bible and felt God drawing him to Himself.

Danilo enjoyed his studies and made the best of his second chance. He gave his life to Jesus and is thrilled to know that God is changing his life one day at a time. “I feel free now, freer than I’ve ever felt. There’s no high like the high I get from praising God,” he says.

The school sponsors several outreach activities, and Danilo enjoys sharing his new faith with others, especially his parents and brother. He prays that one day the family will be united in Christ, who is changing him completely.

Our mission offerings help establish and strengthen Adventist schools where young people’s lives can change forever. Part of a recent Thirteenth Sabbath Offering is helping to build a church on the campus of Central Brazil Adventist Academy, where Danilo studies and is preparing to become a leader for God. Thank you.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 5, 2013)

Confession and Repentance: The Conditions of Revival

*SABBATH AFTERNOON*

*Read for This Week’s Study: Acts 5:30-32, 2 Cor. 7:9-11, Lev. 5:5, 1 John 1:9, Heb. 12:17, Ps. 32:1-8.*

Memory Text: “He who covers his sins will not prosper, but whoever confesses and forsakes them will have mercy” (Proverbs 28:13, NKJV).

Throughout Scripture, both repentance and confession have prepared the way for spiritual revival. God has always prepared His people to do a great work for Him by leading them to godly sorrow for their sins. Once we acknowledge our sins and confess them, we are on track to have victory over them.

“The Lord is not slack concerning his promise, as some men count slackness; but is longsuffering to us-ward, not willing that any should perish, but that all should come to repentance” (2 Pet. 3:9). Repentance and confession are two prerequisites needed for us to receive the Spirit’s power in abundance.

In this week’s lesson, we will trace the importance of true repentance in the outpouring of the Holy Spirit as it is revealed in the book of Acts. We will also contrast true repentance with false repentance. Most of all, we will discover that repentance is a gift that the Holy Spirit gives in order to help us to reflect Jesus’ love to those around us.

Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, August 10.

SUNDAY August 4

Repentance: God’s Gift

During the weeks before Pentecost, the disciples earnestly sought God in prayer. Acts 1:14 says that they were in “one accord in prayer and supplication.” This experience of “one accord” reveals a strong unity and harmony among Christ’s followers that would not have been possible without repentance and confession. Prayer and confession prepared them for what was going to come.

Read Acts 5:30-32. What important points can we take from what Peter said here?

Peter makes two critical points. First, repentance is a gift. As we open our hearts to the promptings of the Holy Spirit, Jesus gives us the gift of repentance. Secondly, the disciples themselves were witnesses in their own lives of the reality of repentance. They not only preached repentance, they experienced it.

“As the disciples waited for the fulfillment of the promise, they humbled their hearts in true repentance and confessed their unbelief. As they called to remembrance the words that Christ had spoken to them before His death they understood more fully their meaning. . . . As they meditated upon His pure, holy life they felt that no toil would be too hard, no sacrifice too great, if only they could bear witness in their lives to the loveliness of Christ’s character.”-Ellen G. White, The Acts of the Apostles, p. 36.

Repentance and confession are common themes throughout Acts (Acts 17:30-31; 26:19-20). It is “the goodness of God” that leads us to repentance; it is the convicting power of the Holy Spirit that brings us to the realization of our need for a sin pardoning Savior. At the same time, we must remember that the Holy Spirit does not fill unrepentant hearts (Rom. 2:8; Acts 2:38-39; 3:19). The Holy Spirit fills hearts emptied of selfish ambition, of the desire for personal recognition, and of the drive for personal glory.

Why is it so difficult to acknowledge our sins and repent of them? Why is it so easy to let self get in the way of true repentance?


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 6, 2013)

*True Repentance and Confession*

What spiritual principles do we learn from *Leviticus 5:5; 1 John 1:9; Isaiah 1:16-18; and Acts 26:19-20 *regarding the nature of true repentance and confession?

Genuine repentance is always accompanied by confession of specific sins. The Holy Spirit does not give us vague feelings of guilt. He convicts us of our definite shortcomings.

“True confession is always of a specific character, and acknowledges particular sins. They may be of such a nature as to be brought before God only; they may be wrongs that should be confessed to individuals who have suffered injury through them; or they may be of a public character, and should then be as publicly confessed. But all confession should be definite and to the point, acknowledging the very sins of which you are guilty.”-Ellen G. White, Steps to Christ, p. 38.

The purpose of the convicting power of the Holy Spirit is to reveal our need of the saving grace of Christ. Repentance does not make God love us more; rather, it enables us to appreciate His love more. Confession does not earn God’s forgiveness; it instead enables us to receive His forgiveness. God does not love us more when we repent or love us less when we fail to. His love for us is constant. The only variable is our response to the working of the Holy Spirit in our lives.

The truth is that our hearts are hindered from receiving the abundant blessings that God has for us while our spiritual arteries are clogged with the sludge of sin. Sin deadens us to the Spirit’s prompting and makes it harder for us to respond to Him. Repentance and confession open the clogged channels of our spiritual hearts so that we may receive the overflowing of the Holy Spirit’s presence and power.

However much we long for forgiveness when we confess and repent, we must remember that this is a two-way street. That is, how do we respond to those who have treated us wrongly and who ask for forgiveness? Who, though totally undeserving of our forgiveness, do we need to forgive anyway, and why is it so important for us to forgive?


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 7, 2013)

*True and False Repentance Contrasted*

There are some very specific examples in the Bible of people who sought repentance but were not forgiven by God. They wept. They were sorrowful. They confessed their sin but were not forgiven. 

Read the accounts of Pharaoh, Balaam, Esau, and Judas in Exodus 12:29-32, Numbers 22:32-35, Hebrews 12:17, and Matthew 27:4. What common thread do you see running through each story in regard to repentance and/or confession?

One phrase in Hebrews 12:17, NKJV , sums it up well. Speaking of Esau, the passage says that “when he wanted to inherit the blessing,” he repented. Like Pharaoh, Balaam, and Judas, Esau’s heart was not broken over the pain that his sin had brought to his family or to the heart of God. His concern was over the birthright he had lost. He was sorry that he had not received that which he believed to be rightfully his. His motives were not pure. His sorrow was for himself. False repentance focuses upon the consequences of sin as opposed to the sin itself.

The law of sowing and reaping is a divine law. It is true that sin brings dire consequences, but repentance is not consumed with the negative results of sin. It is concerned, instead, with the dishonor and sorrow that our sin has brought to God.

True repentance is always characterized by at least three things: First, a sorrow that our sin has broken God’s heart. We are hurt because we hurt the One who loves us so much. Second, there is an honest confession of the specific sin that we have committed. True repentance is not laced with excuses for our behavior. It does not place blame on someone else. It takes responsibility for our actions. Third, true repentance always includes the decision to turn away from our sin. There can be no genuine repentance unless there is a corresponding reformation in the life. False repentance, on the other hand, is self-centered. It is concerned with the consequences of our sin. It is an emotional state of sorrow because our sins often bring negative consequences. It makes excuses and lays the blame on someone else. It is unconcerned about the changing of behavior unless the change will personally bring its own rewards.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 8, 2013)

THURSDAY August 8
*
Confession’s Healing Power*

Confession lances the boil of guilt and allows the poisonous pus of sin to drain. Confession is healing in many ways. It opens our hearts to receive God’s grace. Through confession we accept the forgiveness that Christ freely offers us from the Cross. Confession is healing because it allows us to receive grace. Confession also breaks down barriers between us and other people. It heals relationships.

Read Psalm 32:1-8. What does this teach us about confession and repentance?

Read Acts 24:16. The apostle Paul strove for a “conscience void to offence toward God, and toward men.” What does that mean?

Is guilt good or bad? It all depends. If the Holy Spirit convicts us of sin, and the guilt of that sin drives us to Jesus, guilt is good. If we have already confessed our sin and continue to feel guilty, the guilt may become destructive. “This feeling of guiltiness must be laid at the foot of the cross of Calvary. The sense of sinfulness has poisoned the springs of life and of true happiness. Now Jesus says, ‘Lay it all on Me. I will take your sins. I will give you peace. Banish no longer your self-respect, for I have bought you with the price of My own blood. You are mine. Your weakened will I will strengthen; your remorse for sin I will remove.’”-Ellen G. White, Manuscript Releases, vol. 9, p. 305. The answer to guilt is Jesus. His grace abolishes the destructive guilt sin lays upon us.

There are times we may have confessed our sins and we still feel guilty. Why? One reason might be that the devil is attempting to rob us of the assurance of salvation. He loves to steal away the blessed assurance of forgiveness and salvation that we have in Jesus. Secondly, the Holy Spirit may be pointing out something between us and another individual. If we have hurt another individual, our troubled conscience will be eased when we confess our wrong to the person whom we have hurt.

How has guilt impacted your relationship with the Lord and with others? What can you do to help to alleviate the burden of guilt that you carry? Even if you have done wrong and the guilt is in a sense justified, what promises can you claim from the Bible to help you to move on?


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 9, 2013)

FRIDAY August 9

Further Study: “Confession will not be acceptable to God without sincere repentance and reformation. There must be decided changes in the life; everything offensive to God must be put away. This will be the result of genuine sorrow for sin. The work that we have to do on our part is plainly set before us: ‘Wash you, make you clean; put away the evil of your doings from before Mine eyes; cease to do evil; learn to do well; seek judgment, relieve the oppressed, judge the fatherless, plead for the widow.’ Isaiah 1:16-17. ‘If the wicked restore the pledge, give again that he had robbed, walk in the statutes of life, without committing iniquity; he shall surely live, he shall not die.’ Ezekiel 33:15.”-Ellen G. White, Steps to Christ, p. 39.

Discussion Questions:

What crucial lesson about forgiveness can we learn from Jesus’ willingness to forgive those who nailed Him to the cross? If He was willing to do that, how much more so should we be willing to forgive those who have hurt us?
In your own experience, how has confession of sin been a blessing to you? In what ways has it helped you in your relationship, not only with the Lord but with others?
Though we read this week about the need, at times, to confess to other people whom we have wronged, why must we always be very careful in what we say to others?
True repentance, we have read, includes a putting away of sin. What happens, however, if we-struggling with that sin-fall into it again? Does that mean our repentance wasn’t sincere? Does it mean we cannot be forgiven for it again? If this were true, what hope would any of us have? How are we to understand the nature of biblical repentance while always keeping in mind the reality of our sinful natures?
From what we have seen this week, why is repentance a vital component in the whole issue of revival and reformation? How do the terms revival and reformation contain within themselves the idea that we do need to repent?
Inside Story~  ESD: Russia

The Newspaper Ad

Alexei scanned the classified ads of his local newspaper in Siberia, Russia. He wanted to be sure that his ad for home improvements was attractive and his prices competitive. His eyes fell on the religious section of classified ads. The ads there offered to tell people’s fortunes or read their palms. So many ads for Satan, and not one for Christ, Alexei thought. He grabbed a paper and scribbled the words, “I will tell you about Christ,” and he added his telephone number. The next day he placed the ad in the paper.

His phone began ringing. Most callers had their own advertisements in the paper and wanted to know what Alexei would tell people about Christ. Some wanted to argue theology. Alexei wondered whether his advertisement would reach anyone who was searching for God.

The phone rang again, and Alexei offered a cheerful “Hello.”

“I want to know about Christ,” a weathered voice said. The men spoke for several minutes, then the caller invited Alexei to visit him.

An elderly man answered Alexei’s knock. The two men talked several minutes, and then the older man said, “I’m old, and I’m not well. I want to know about God while I have time.” Alexei opened his Bible and read several verses about God. Then they watched an evangelistic video. For 10 days the two studied God’s Word together. Alexei’s new friend is eager to learn more.

Normally Alexei doesn’t answer his phone on Sabbath because most calls are about work. But recently he received several calls from the same person on Sabbath. Maybe it’s an emergency, Alexei thought. He answered the phone.

“Are you a Christian?” a young man asked. Alexi answered his question. “I’m Vitaly,” the caller said. “I just got out of prison, and I need to talk to you.”

The two met, and Vitaly told Alexei that while he was in prison, an Adventist woman had sent him The Great Controversy. He had read it and wanted to know more about God. Then he found Alexei’s newspaper advertisement.

Vitaly now attends the Adventist church and is eager to know God personally. “I know that Alexei’s advertisement was God calling me,” Vitaly says.

Alexei now knows that God called him to place that ad in the paper. “People are searching for spiritual insight; I want to introduce them to Jesus.”

God uses simple things to draw people to Him. Our prayers and our mission offerings strengthen God’s work around the world. Our own ministry strengthens God’s work at home. What ministry has God given you?


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 10, 2013)

Unity: The Bond of Revival


SABBATH AFTERNOON

Read for This Week’s Study: John 17:9-11, 20-24; 1 Cor. 12:12-18; Acts 4:32-33, 1:8, 15:1-31; Matt. 18:16-20.

Memory Text: “I, therefore, the prisoner of the Lord, beseech you to have a walk worthy of the calling with which you were called, with all lowliness and gentleness, with longsuffering, bearing with one another in love, endeavoring to keep the unity of the Spirit in the bond of peace” (Ephesians 4:1-3, NKJV).

Unity is an essential ingredient of revival. Conflict, division, and strife do not create an environment for nurturing revival. At Pentecost, the Holy Spirit was poured out on a church that had united in Christ’s mission to the world. Their petty differences were subordinate to the call of Christ’s larger mission. Striving for supremacy ceased in the light of Christ’s commission to reach the lost with the gospel. If the early followers of Christ were busy vying for power, the work would have been stymied from the start. Instead, convicted by the Holy Spirit to die to self, they were united in purpose and mission.

In short, where there is no unity, there can be no revival. Where jealousy, envy, and jostling for supremacy reign, the Holy Spirit’s power is withheld. How crucial, then, that we learn how to break down the barriers that sometimes separate us so that we can enter into the unity that Christ seeks for His church.

Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, August 17.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 11, 2013)

SUNDAY August 11

Answering Christ’s Prayer for Unity

John 17 contains Jesus’ great intercessory prayer. It reveals what was on His mind at that momentous hour of earth’s history.

Read John 17:9-11, 20-24. What was Jesus’ heartfelt longing? Why was this so important? How did the disciples’ relationship to one another demonstrate genuine Christian faith? See Acts 4:32-33.

The “oneness,” or unity, of the disciples prepared their hearts for the reception of the fullness of the Holy Spirit’s power. Christ’s prayer for His church was fulfilled. They surrendered their differences. Love prevailed. Strife was banished.

“Now the multitude of those who believed were of one heart and one soul; neither did anyone say that any of the things he possessed was his own, but they had all things in common. And with great power the apostles gave witness to the resurrection of the Lord Jesus. And great grace was upon them all” (Acts 4:32-33, NKJV).

This passage links the disciples having “one heart and one soul” with their “great power” in witnessing. In the challenging circumstances of first century Jerusalem at a time when Christianity was unpopular, these committed Christians shared their resources. They supported one another. They laid aside their personal ambitions. Their unselfish attitudes and generosity of spirit prepared them to receive the fullness of the Holy Spirit’s power for witnessing.

“Notice that it was after the disciples had come into perfect unity, when they were no longer striving for the highest place that the Spirit was poured out. They were of one accord. All differences had been put away.”-Ellen G. White, Counsels for the Church, p. 98.

Why is the fulfillment of Jesus’ prayer in John 17 so important for our church? What does Jesus’ desire for the unity of the first century church reveal about His desire for our church today?


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 12, 2013)

*New Testament Illustrations of Unity*

The New Testament world of the first century was divided by caste, social status, and gender. It was a society in social turmoil. The concepts of equal rights, freedom, and human dignity were not the accepted norms.

Then Christianity burst upon the scene. It created a social revolution. Jesus’ teachings of equality, justice, concern for the poor, and respect for the marginalized appeared radical. At the same time, New Testament believers united around the core values of Creation and Redemption. They taught that all human beings were created by God and that Redemption was made available to all people through the cross of Christ. The Cross showed that each person, regardless of his or her worldly status, was of immense value in God’s sight.

How do the following images illustrate the way in which different believers, regardless of their backgrounds, blend into a harmonious whole? 1 Cor. 12:12-18; 1 Pet. 2:4-5.

What images could be more powerful to illustrate unity in the church? The apostle Paul uses the body to illustrate the church and its members. The body is closely knit. Its members are inter-related and mutually dependent upon one another. All parts have their function. If one part of the body suffers, the entire body suffers (1 Cor. 12:18-26).

Peter adds the illustration of a spiritual building with the members as stones, each fitting perfectly into the construction of a glorious temple that will glorify Jesus’ name. In these illustrations, each member is intimately linked. It was this bond of loving unity in a world of fractured relationships, power struggles, and divisive schisms that was to be a powerful argument for Christianity. Jesus stated this universal truth clearly: “By this all will know that you are My disciples, if you have love for one another” (John 13:34-35, NKJV).

How well does your local church reflect the unity spoken about here? Ask yourself, too: are you helping to bring unity, or what attitudes might you be harboring that could be adding to the problem?


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 13, 2013)

*Elements of Unity: Our Mission and Message

The unity experienced by the New Testament believers was based on far more than emotional warmth between members.*

Read Acts 1:8, 4:33, 5:42, 9:31, and 28:28-31. What was the all-consuming passion of the New Testament church? How did this passion unite them?

The disciples were consumed with something much larger than themselves. Christ’s commission to take the gospel to the entire world swallowed up their personal ambitions. The church cannot reach the community with the gospel until it is united, but it will never be united until it is consumed with the preaching of the gospel.

Mission is a great unifying factor. The early believers rallied around mission. The life, death, resurrection, priestly ministry, and return of our Lord bound them together. New converts were anchored in the “apostles’ doctrine” (Acts 2:41-42, NKJV). The teachings of Jesus provided the foundation for their unity.

The apostle Peter uses the term “present truth” (2 Pet. 1:12). The message of “present truth” in Peter’s day united the church and propelled it forward with a prophetic impetus: Jesus Christ of Nazareth was the fulfillment of the Messianic prophecies of the Old Testament. They were united with an urgent, present truth message regarding the fulfillment of prophecy.

Now, in the final days of earth’s history, God has given His people an urgent, present truth message, as well (Rev. 14:6-12). It is the message of “the everlasting gospel” in the context of judgment, of obedience, and of the Lord’s return. This is what unites Seventh-day Adventists as a worldwide family. If this message were watered down, given a secondary place, or treated as a relic of the past, the unity of the church would be fractured, and its mission would lose its urgency. If the church’s message is either misunderstood or distorted, its mission will be unclear. It is the proclamation of the prophetic message of the Three Angels that gives Seventh-day Adventists the reason for our existence.

How connected are you with our message and mission? Or, look at it this way: why are you a Seventh-day Adventist? Bring your answer to class on Sabbath.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 14, 2013)

*Church Organization: The Structure for Unity*

The New Testament reveals that the early church had a definite organizational structure. This structure helped to preserve the doctrinal purity of the church and keep it focused on mission.

In Acts 6, a small group of disciples met together to solve the problem of the distribution of food to the widows of the Greek converts. They selected deacons to solve the dilemma. Church members respected the authority of these church leaders.

When the apostle Paul was converted on the Damascus Road, he was directed to Ananias, a representative of the church (Acts 9:10-17).

After Paul’s baptism by Ananias, the Holy Spirit directed him to meet with the leaders of the church in Jerusalem in order to confirm his ministry (Acts 9:26-30).

In Acts 20 Paul met with the church elders from Ephesus to urge them to be on guard against false teachers and their heresies (Acts 20:17, 27-32).

How did the New Testament church solve a major dispute over circumcision? Acts 15:1-31.

The Jerusalem Council saved the first-century church from a serious schism. Church organization with administrative authority was essential in preserving the doctrinal integrity of the New Testament church. In this instance, local church representatives were sent to Jerusalem to participate in doctrinal discussions, which would have serious implications for the future of the church. Once this representative group came to a consensus, they wrote out their decision in a committee action and circulated it throughout the churches where the problem had originated: Antioch, Syria, and Cilicia (Acts 15:23).

Members accepted the decision of the Jerusalem Council and rejoiced that the Holy Spirit had guided them to an answer to their dilemma (Acts 15:30-35).

If you are a member of the Seventh-day Adventist Church, then you are involved in the church structure. What is your role in that structure, and how might you be more constructively involved?


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 15, 2013)

Achieving Unity

The closer we come to Jesus, the closer we come to one another. We see with new spiritual eyesight. The Spirit of Christ enables us to view one another differently. The little things that once bothered us are reframed by the grace of Christ. Cherished hostilities are relinquished in the light of His magnificent grace. Old scores and disputes are, as much as possible, set aside. Barriers are broken down. The gospel heals broken relationships.

When the Holy Spirit was poured out in its fullness on Pentecost, the attitudes of the disciples toward one another were dramatically changed. In the light streaming from the Cross, they saw one another differently.

“Every Christian saw in his brother a revelation of divine love and benevolence. One interest prevailed; one subject of emulation swallowed up all others. The ambition of the believers was to reveal the likeness of Christ’s character and to labor for the enlargement of His kingdom.”-Ellen G. White, The Acts of the Apostles, p. 48.

List some of the practices that fostered unity among first century Christians. Why are these practices so powerful in bringing believers together? Matt. 18:16-20; Acts 1:14; 12:5, 12; 6:7; Matt. 28:16-20.

Hoping or wishing for unity does not achieve it. The New Testament church prayed together and talked together. They studied God’s Word together, and together they shared their faith. Prayer, Bible study, and witnessing are powerful elements that create, foster, and sustain the unity of the church. As we pray for one another, we are drawn closer together. Participating in an evangelistic outreach to the community creates a sense of oneness or togetherness. A living, dynamic, unified and revived church is one whose members are praying together, studying God’s Word, and reaching out to their community.

What are some of the forces at play that threaten the unity of your local church, or even the church as a whole? Why is it important to understand what these forces are and to be ready to deal with them?


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 16, 2013)

Further Study: “In these first disciples was presented marked diversity. They were to be the world’s teachers, and they represented widely varied types of character. In order successfully to carry forward the work to which they had been called, these men, differing in natural characteristics and in habits of life, needed to come into unity of feeling, thought, and action. This unity it was Christ’s object to secure. To this end He sought to bring them into unity with Himself.”-Ellen G. White, The Acts of the Apostles, p. 20.

Discussion Questions:

Why is a unified church structure so important for us? What would happen to our mission, to our message, and to our church as a whole if congregations, conferences, unions, or divisions were to go their own way? Imagine the chaos that would ensue.
In class, answer the question: Why am I a Seventh-day Adventist?
However important unity is for the church, are there some things that are even more important? If so, what? For instance, in dealing with those who preached doctrines with which he disagreed, Paul wrote this: “But though we, or an angel from heaven, preach any other gospel unto you than that which we have preached unto you, let him be accursed. As we said before, so say I now again, if any man preach any other gospel unto you than that ye have received, let him be accursed” (Gal. 1:8-9). What happened to unity here, at least with these people?
Dwell more on the issue of how our message and mission are crucial to our whole identity as Seventh-day Adventists. After all, what would our purpose be without our message, which no one else is preaching to the world? At the same time, what other things unite us as Seventh-day Adventists? That is, though we would have nothing were it not for our mission and message, what else do we have that helps to define us, and why are these important, as well?
Why is unity so crucial for any revival and reformation among us?
Inside Story~  SID: Namibia

The Disobedient Daughter

Irunga stepped outside the mud hut that was her father’s home. She had hoped that he would understand that becoming a Christian didn’t mean she was rejecting her family’s traditions. She loved her family, but now God was more important.

Irunga is a Herero, a tribal people living in northern Namibia. She grew up watching her grandfather sit before the holy fire and talk to the ancestors, asking them to tell God the family’s concerns.

When she was 10, she went to live with her uncle and attend school in the little town nearest to her family’s settlement. While studying, she attended a Protestant church and accepted Jesus as her Savior. She knew that her family would be unhappy, but when her grandfather accused her of deserting their culture, she was deeply hurt. They called her a disobedient daughter. Saddened, Irunga returned to town.

A friend introduced her to some Adventist missionaries and their interpreter, Kapitango. Irunga enjoyed talking with the missionaries, but she had no intention of becoming an Adventist. However, as her friendship with Kapitango grew, so did her interest in his faith. In time she accepted the Adventist faith, and the young couple decided to marry. But marriage in Irunga’s culture is complicated, and parents often take years to decide to allow their young people to marry.

Kapitango’s parents asked Irunga’s parents for permission for the couple to marry, and they agreed. But just before the wedding, they withdrew their permission. Kapitango and Irunga decided to marry anyway.

Religion continues to be a wedge between Irunga and her family, who still refuse to listen to her testimony. But Irunga hopes that one day they will share her love for Jesus. She is her village’s only contact with Adventists.

Irunga and her pastor-husband work with a group of Adventist missionaries to reach the Herero and Himba people of Namibia. They are developing Bible stories told in the oral traditions of her people. The stories, recorded onto MP3 players, are making a difference in people’s lives, and Irunga hopes that one day soon they will reach her own family.

Part of a recent Thirteenth Sabbath Offering has gone to help make these MP3 players available to more Himba and Herero people, so that they can hear for themselves that God is not distant or uncaring, but loving and forgiving.

Thank you for giving to mission and the Thirteenth Sabbath Offering and making it possible for others to hear the story of salvation for themselves.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 18, 2013)

Discernment: The Safeguard of Revival


SABBATH AFTERNOON

Read for This Week’s Study: John 17:3; 1 John 2:3-6; Matt. 23:27-28; 2 Thess. 2:9-12; 1 Cor. 12:4-7.

Memory Text: “Consider how I love Your precepts; revive me, O LORD, according to Your lovingkindness. The entirety of Your word is truth, and every one of Your righteous judgments endures forever” (Psalm 119:159-160, NKJV).

Early in my ministry I studied with a family in rural Tennessee. One day a large man walked into the room smoking a big cigar. He then declared that the Lord had healed him from lung cancer!

I have reflected upon this experience often. This man sincerely believed that the Holy Spirit had miraculously healed him. However, did his belief that he was healed make it true? Are signs and wonders always evidence of the Holy Spirit’s working? Can we base our faith on signs and wonders alone? What role might signs and wonders have in a false revival?

In the context of revival, we need to ask, Is it possible that the devil can create a false religious excitement and leave the impression that a genuine revival has occurred?

This week we will study the spiritual indicators of genuine revival and contrast them with the obvious signs of false ones. Knowing the difference between the two will help to save us from the enemy’s delusions.

Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, August 24.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 18, 2013)

SUNDAY August 18

*God’s Will and His Word*

All true spirituality is focused on knowing God and doing His will (John 17:3, Heb. 10:7). Any so-called “revival” that focuses on experience rather than commitment to obey God’s Word misses the mark completely. *The Holy Spirit will never lead us where God’s Word does not. The Holy Spirit leads us into the Word (2 Tim. 3:15-16). The Word of God is the foundation and heart of all true revival.*

What do the following passages in Psalm 119 reveal about revival and God’s Word? List all the spiritual qualities that God’s Word develops in our lives. *Ps. 119:25, 28, 49-50, 67, 81, 105, 116, 130, 154*. What do these promises mean in practical terms in our experience with the Lord?

In Jesus’ sermon about the Bread of Life, He explained the essence of all revival and the foundation of all spiritual life. He declared, “‘It is the Spirit who gives life; the flesh profits nothing. The words that I speak to you are spirit, and they are life’” (John 6:63, NKJV). Jesus’ statement is extremely significant. The Holy Spirit, who is the source of all spiritual revival, speaks through God’s Word in order to give to those who *grasp it by faith a deep spiritual life.* Revival occurs when the Holy Spirit impresses Jesus’ words upon our minds. This is why the Savior said, “‘“Man shall not live by bread alone, but by every word that proceeds from the mouth of God”’” (Matt. 4:4, NKJV).

“In many of the revivals which have occurred during the last half century, the same influences have been at work, to a greater or less degree, that will be manifest in the more extensive movements of the future. There is an emotional excitement, a mingling of the true with the false, that is well adapted to mislead. Yet none need be deceived. In the light of God’s word it is not difficult to determine the nature of these movements. Wherever men neglect the testimony of the Bible, turning away from those plain, soul-testing truths which require self-denial and renunciation of the world, there we may be sure that God’s blessing is not bestowed.”-Ellen G. White, The Great Controversy, p. 464.

The essence of true revival is discovering God’s will as manifest in God’s Word. Jesus lived a life filled with the Holy Spirit. From His birth to His death, He was led and empowered by the Holy Spirit .


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 25, 2013)

Formalism, Fanaticism, and Faith

One of the challenges of true revival is breaking through the icy surface of cold formalism, while at the same time avoiding the fiery flames of fanaticism. Formalism is rigidly locked in the status quo. It is satisfied with the external husks of religion while it denies the living reality of faith. Fanaticism tends to go to extremes. It goes off on religious tangents. It tends to be unbalanced, focusing on one aspect of faith to the neglect of all others. Fanaticism is often self-righteous and judgmental. The apostle Paul longed that the Christian church “no longer be children, tossed to and fro and carried about with every wind of doctrine, by the trickery of men, in the cunning craftiness of deceitful plotting” (Eph. 4:14, NKJV).

What do we learn about cold formalism in Jesus’ condemnation of the Pharisees? Matt. 23:27-28; Luke 11:39-40; Mark 7:5-9.

What do we learn about those who thought that signs and wonders proved that they were Jesus’ faithful followers? Matt. 7:21-23.

The deeper issue in both of these experiences is the commitment of the heart. Signs and wonders can never take the place of authentic biblical faith. They are not a substitute for surrendering to the will and Word of God. The essence of real revival is a faith so deep that it leads to an obedient life committed to do God’s will. A biblically based revival echoes John’s words, “For whatever is born of God overcomes the world. And this is the victory that has overcome the world-our faith” (1 John 5:4, NKJV).

“What kind of faith is it that overcomes the world? It is that faith which makes Christ your own personal Saviour-that faith which, recognizing your helplessness, your utter inability to save yourself, takes hold of the Helper who is mighty to save, as your only hope.”-Ellen G. White, Reflecting Christ, p. 21.

Which side do you tend to lean toward: formalism and tradition, or more toward experience and excitement? If, perhaps, you lean too much toward one side or the other, how can you find the right balance?

WEDNESDAY August 21

Ministry and Miracles

False revivals often place their major emphasis on miracles. Genuine revivals focus on ministry. False revivals emphasize spectacular signs and wonders; genuine revivals recognize that the greatest miracle is a changed life.

The healing miracles of Jesus testified to the fact that He was the Messiah. As our compassionate Redeemer, the Savior was concerned with alleviating human suffering. But He was even more concerned with the salvation of everyone He touched with His healing grace. The purpose of Jesus’ redemptive ministry was to “seek and save” lost mankind (Luke 19:10). Speaking to the religious leaders regarding the paralytic, Jesus declared, “‘But that you may know that the Son of Man has power on earth to forgive sins’”-then He said to the paralytic, “‘Arise, take up your bed and go to your house’” (Matt. 9:6, NKJV). The crowd’s response to this miracle was to glorify God (Matt. 9:8).

Miracles were an outgrowth of Jesus’ redemptive ministry, but they were not the main reason He came to earth.

What can we learn from these texts about how people can be deceived in the last days? 2 Thess. 2:9-12; Matt. 24:11-13, 24; Rev. 19:20.

These people are deceived by false miracles “because they did not receive the love of the truth.” When the desire for the spectacular is far more important than the desire for a new life in Christ, the mind is open to deception. The parable of the rich man and Lazarus concludes with Jesus’ insightful words, “‘But he said to him, “If they do not hear Moses and the prophets, neither will they be persuaded though one rise from the dead.”’” (Luke 16:31, NKJV). In other words, spectacular signs and marvelous wonders can never take the place of understanding and then following God’s Word. Obedience to God is primary; signs and wonders, if and when they come, are always only secondary.

What kind of miracles have you experienced in your own life, in your own walk with the Lord? What have you learned from them? How important are they to your faith?


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 25, 2013)

*Fruits and Gifts*

What are some of the prime reasons that God gives the gifts of the Holy Spirit to His church? 1 Cor. 12:4-7, Rom. 12:4-8, Eph. 4:11-16.

The gifts of the Holy Spirit might be divided into two large categories: some gifts are qualities, other gifts are callings. For example, the gifts of helps, hospitality, exhortation, and teaching are qualities that God imparts to individual believers (Rom. 12:6-8). The gifts of apostles, prophets, evangelists, and pastor/teachers are callings given to individual believers (Eph. 4:11-12). Both categories serve a similar purpose. They have been imparted by the Holy Spirit to strengthen the spiritual life of the church and equip it for mission. Spiritual gifts are not an end in themselves. They have been given by God for the benefit of His church.

What does the apostle Paul mean when he uses the expression, “Walk in the Spirit” in Galatians 5:16? Read Galatians 5:22-25, and list each fruit that comes from walking in the Spirit. See also John 15:1-7.

Any so-called revival that has little interest in the fruit of the Spirit but is obsessed with possessing the gifts of the Spirit is dangerous. If God gave the gifts of the Spirit in abundance to believers who were not manifesting the fruit of the Spirit, the church would become the center of selfish exhibitionism. For God to turn on heaven’s power when the spiritual power lines are frayed would produce only disastrous results. Beware of movements that concentrate on the gifts and power of the Holy Spirit rather than on obedience to God’s will and a transformed character that reveals the fruit of the Spirit.

What do you say to someone who has experienced what he or she judges to be a supernatural manifestation from God? How could you help him or her to know if it truly were from God or from the other side? How does our understanding of the reality of the great controversy help us when we seek to understand who or what can be behind miracles?

FRIDAY August 23

Further Study: “The promise of the Spirit is not appreciated as it should be. Its fulfillment is not realized as it might be. It is the absence of the Spirit that makes the gospel ministry so powerless. Learning, talents, eloquence, every natural or acquired endowment, may be possessed; but without the presence of the Spirit of God, no heart will be touched, no sinner be won to Christ. On the other hand, if they are connected with Christ, if the gifts of the Spirit are theirs, the poorest and most ignorant of His disciples will have a power that will tell upon hearts. God makes them the channel for the outworking of the highest influence in the universe.”-Ellen G. White, Christ’s Object Lessons, p. 328.

“The apostle’s earnest words of entreaty were not fruitless. The Holy Spirit wrought with mighty power, and many whose feet had wandered into strange paths, returned to their former faith in the gospel. Henceforth they were steadfast in the liberty wherewith Christ had made them free. In their lives were revealed the fruits of the Spirit-‘love, joy, peace, long-suffering, gentleness, goodness, faith, meekness, temperance.’ The name of God was glorified, and many were added to the number of believers throughout that region.”-Ellen G. White, The Acts of the Apostles, p. 388.

Discussion Questions:

Dwell more on the contrast between cold formalism and unbridled fanaticism. Or, are they always in contrast? That is, could a church be fanatical and coldly formal at the same time? If so, how might that be made manifest? Why would either extreme, or both, be detrimental to revival and reformation? What about your own local church? Where does it stand in this area? How could you help it to find the right balance?
What evidence, if any, can we see of false revivals going on in the world? How can we know that they are false? On the other hand, would it be wrong to believe that God is working a revival among those who, though loving the Lord, don’t know the things that we do?
In class, go over your answer to Thursday’s question regarding someone who thinks that he or she has had a supernatural experience with God. What can you learn from each other’s answers?
Inside Story~  European Division: Bulgaria

Mila’s Prayers Bulgaria

Mila [MEE-lah] is 6 years old, but already she’s a prayer warrior. She prays for people until God answers.

One day at school Mila saw her teachers outside during their break smoking cigarettes. Mila knows that smoking is dangerous, so right there she prayed for them. “Dear Jesus,” she said, “please help my teachers know that smoking is bad for them. Help them to stop smoking before it makes them sick. Amen.”

That evening when Father arrived home, he saw Mila sitting on the couch with her head bowed. He wondered if something was wrong. He touched her and asked if she was OK. Mila looked up and said, “I’m fine. I’m just praying for my teachers. They smoke and I don’t want them to get sick.”

Daddy knew about Mila’s prayer ministry. He sat down beside her and asked, “Would you pray for a woman at work? She smokes too.” Mila smiled and bowed her head. She prayed for Daddy’s friend at work and for her teachers. Mila kept praying for her teachers and her father’s friend every day.

Several weeks later, Daddy came home from work and told Mila that his friend at work had stopped smoking. The woman told him that one day she had suddenly lost her desire to smoke and hadn’t smoked again. Daddy knew that the woman had tried to stop smoking many times before, but she had failed.

“What day did you stop smoking?” he asked. The woman thought for a minute and then told him the date. “That was the day after my daughter started praying for you,” he said. Daddy told the woman that Mila had been praying that she would stop smoking. She was surprised that a child’s prayer could help her stop smoking when nothing else could.

“My teachers still smoke,” Mila said. “And I’m still praying for them. Sometimes I tell them that smoking is bad for them and that I’m concerned about them. I’ve told them that I’m praying for them. My teacher says that she wants to stop smoking,” Mila added. “I’m sure God will answer my prayers.”

God answers our prayers, but he never forces someone to do something against their wishes. When we pray for others, God works in their hearts and in ours to answer those prayers. When we pray that people will meet God and accept Jesus’ love, we must be willing to help make that happen if God calls us.

Our mission offerings help provide tools to lead others to Christ, no matter where they are. Thank you for giving so that others can meet God.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 25, 2013)

Reformation: The Outgrowth of Revival

SABBATH AFTERNOON

*Read for This Week’s Study: 2 Chron. 20:17-20; 1 Cor. 6:19-20; Rev. 2:1-6; Rom. 1:16-17; Rev. 14:6-7, 12.*

Memory Text: “For both He who sanctifies and those who are being sanctified are all of one, for which reason He is not ashamed to call them brethren” (Hebrews 2:11, NKJV).

Revival is an ongoing process. Daily our Lord invites us into the joy of His presence. Just as Israel was nourished by the manna that fell from heaven, Jesus spreads out a spiritual banquet for us every day. Daily our souls are nourished, our spirits refreshed, and our hearts revived as we kneel quietly before His throne, meditating upon His Word. True spiritual renewal leads to a change in our thought patterns, habits, and lifestyle; it’s what we call a “reformation.”

“You therefore, beloved, since you know this beforehand, beware lest you also fall from your own steadfastness, being led away with the error of the wicked; but grow in grace and knowledge of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ. To Him be the glory both now and forever Amen” (2 Pet. 3:17, 18, NKJV). The term reformation simply refers to this “growing in grace”; it is allowing the Holy Spirit to align every aspect of our lives with God’s will. In those areas where we have drifted from obedience, revival reawakens our longings to please God. Reformation leads us to make the challenging choices to surrender anything that stands between us and Him.

Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, August 31.

SUNDAY August 25

The Prophet’s Appeal for Reformation

God often sent His prophets to lead Israel into revival. Reformation regularly accompanied these times of revival. It is important to notice that even when God’s people drifted away from Him, they were still His chosen people. Again and again, He sent His messengers to guide them back. The examples of revival and reformation recorded in the Old Testament often have similar characteristics.

Revival and reformation occurred in the Old Testament when there was a renewed heart commitment to obey God’s will. When Israel “turned to its own way” and “everyone did what was right in his own eyes” (Judg. 21:25), God withdrew His blessing, and the nation faced disaster and defeat.

In one instance, when God’s people faced one of their greatest challenges-a battle with the Ammonites and Moabites-King Jehoshaphat showed remarkable spiritual leadership. Throughout the crisis, the king sought to keep the eyes of all Israel focused on the power of God (2 Chron. 20:12).

The king recognized a critical point in sustaining all revival and reformation. What earnest counsel did he give his people? What spiritual pattern do we discover here for revival and reformation?

Read 2 Chronicles 20:1-20 and summarize King Jehoshaphat’s instructions to Judah.

“God was the strength of Judah in this crisis, and He is the strength of His people today. We are not to trust in princes, or to set men in the place of God. We are to remember that human beings are fallible and erring, and that He who has all power is our strong tower of defense. In every emergency we are to feel that the battle is His. His resources are limitless, and apparent impossibilities will make the victory all the greater.”-Ellen G. White, Conflict and Courage, p. 217.

Jehoshaphat’s experience illustrates the essence of revival and reformation. He led Israel into a united time of fasting, praying, trusting, and obeying God.

How can you learn, in your own times of stress and challenges, to apply the spiritual principles revealed here? What is the only way to truly exercise faith?

MONDAY August 26

Paul’s Appeal for Reformation in Corinth

In Paul’s letter to the Corinthians, he expresses great concern regarding their spiritual condition. Many members had drifted from God’s ideal. The situation was serious, including sexual immorality that, Paul said, was not seen even among the pagans (1 Cor. 5:1). A whole host of problems arose that Paul had to address. In light of this background, it is not difficult to understand why the Corinthian church needed revival and reformation.

What counsel did Paul give the Corinthians regarding their spiritual lives? What is the main idea in the following texts? 1 Cor. 6:19-20; 9:24-27; 13:13; 15:1-2, 27-28.

The apostle Paul urged them to steadfastly hold on to their faith and make God’s glory the primary goal of their lives. He reassured the Corinthians of his love and assured them that the power of God was greater than any temptation they faced (1 Cor. 10:13).

How did the Corinthian church respond to Paul’s counsel? 2 Cor. 7:8-12.

Paul was overjoyed with the Corinthians’ response. Although he still had concerns, he wrote, “I rejoice that I have confidence in you in everything” (2 Cor. 7:16, NKJV). What a change. In his first letter to the Corinthians, Paul chastised them as “carnal.” In his second letter he expressed complete confidence in their new experience with God. The Holy Spirit brought the Corinthians spiritual renewal. This revival brought a corresponding reformation. Reformation led to changed habits, changed lives, and changed relationships. The Corinthians still faced spiritual challenges. They had their share of trials, but they made significant advances in their Christian faith. Revival and reformation are not some panacea to solve all of our spiritual problems. They are part of an ongoing faith journey.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 25, 2013)

*TUESDAY August 27*

*Revelation’s Appeal for Reformation in Ephesus*

The seven churches described in Revelation 2 and 3 are representative of the Christian church throughout the centuries. This is a view that has been taken by Bible students through the centuries. Seventh-day Adventist expositors have historically taken this position, as well.

The angel instructs John to “‘write the things which you have seen, and the things which are, and the things which will take place after this’” (Rev. 1:19, NKJV). The vision of the seven churches relates to the past, the present, and the future. It records the triumphs of God’s church, as well as its failures. It shares the church’s victories, as well as its defeats. Although the seven churches can represent a historical continuum of Christian faith down through the centuries, there are vital lessons in each one of these churches for God’s people today.

Ephesus, for instance, provides a striking illustration of heaven’s appeal for revival and reformation.

Read Revelation 2:1-6. What are the good things about this church? But what are the problems, as well?

Ephesus, here, is equated with the New Testament church from approximately A.D. 31 to A.D. 100. These early Christians were zealous for their faith. They labored unceasingly for the advancement of the gospel. The disciples diligently preserved the doctrinal purity of the church. They had no tolerance for heresy and were fierce defenders of truth.

As time went on, however, the members began to lose their “first love.” They substituted duty for devotion. Doing Jesus’ work became more important than their relationship with Him. Gradually and almost imperceptibly, their experience with Jesus began slipping away. They were laboring hard to defend the faith, but something vital was missing in their own spiritual experience. Love for Jesus and for one another was desperately lacking.

What was it like when you first came to know Jesus? How can you still maintain that “first love”? Why is it so important that you do? What things threaten to turn you away from that love?


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 25, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY August 28

Luther’s Appeal for Reformation
*
When we think of the word reformation , our minds are naturally drawn to the Protestant Reformation and Martin Luther. Until then, western Christianity was for the most part locked in tradition. The tenets of the church overshadowed the teachings of Jesus. Tradition became more quoted than Scripture. Multitudes were dominated by fear. They had little or no assurance of salvation. Confused and bewildered, they struggled to believe that God really longed to save them.

It was at this crucial point of religious history that God raised up Martin Luther, among others, to lead His people into a thorough reformation. Luther had struggled with the guilt of his own sins for years until the light of the gospel broke through.

Read the following passages from Romans. Why did they make such a powerful impact on Luther’s life? Why are they so vital in leading us to a revival of faith and reformation? Rom. 1:16-17; 3:21-25; 5:6-11; 8:1-4.

“Sinners can be justified by God only when He pardons their sins, remits the punishment they deserve, and treats them as though they were really just and had not sinned, receiving them into divine favor and treating them as if they were righteous. They are justified alone through the imputed righteousness of Christ. The Father accepts the Son, and through the atoning sacrifice of His Son accepts the sinner.”-Ellen G. White, Selected Messages, book 3, p. 194.

Understanding grace is life transforming. It is the very essence of Christianity. God’s unmerited, undeserved grace is the cornerstone of our faith. Through the life, death, resurrection, and priestly ministry of Jesus, the gift of eternal life is ours. Receiving it by faith, we have the assurance of salvation.

Revival has to do with appreciating the gift of grace every day. There is nothing more spiritually uplifting than the daily rejoicing in the goodness and grace of God. Reformation is simply living out that grace in all that we do.

Dwell on the great hope that salvation is found in what Christ has done for you. Why must that truth be the foundation of any revival and reformation in your life?


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 27, 2013)

*THURSDAY August 29*

*Heaven’s Appeal for an End-Time Reformation
*
The Seventh-day Adventist Church is a reform movement. It was raised up by God to restore biblical truths lost sight of many centuries ago. Although the Holy Spirit worked powerfully through the Reformers, there were vital truths that they did not fully understand. God still had more truth to reveal to His people.

God is not interested in our understanding truth merely to fill our minds with more religious knowledge. Biblical truths are windows into His very heart. They reveal something about His character. The more clearly that we understand the truths of His Word, the more completely we will understand the depth of His love. False doctrine distorts His character. Truth unmasks the devil’s lies and reveals who he really is (take, for instance, eternal torment in hell as a prime example of what lurks in Satan’s heart).

From the inception of the great controversy in heaven, Satan has attempted to malign the character of God. He has lied about God’s intentions toward His creatures. But, in the life that He lived, in the truths that He taught, and in the death that He died, Jesus revealed what His heavenly Father was really like.

Read God’s end-time message of revival and reformation (Rev. 14:6-7, 12). Read carefully what is said there. What do these verses teach us about the character of God?

God’s end-time message of the “everlasting gospel” includes a call to obedience to God’s will in the light of the judgment hour. The judgment reveals to the whole universe both the justice and mercy of God. In an age of evolution, Jesus’ message of reformation also calls His people back to worship the Creator on the true Bible Sabbath. The Sabbath is a stunning rebuke to the error of Darwinian evolution and to the harsh and violent depiction of God that it presents.

What does it mean that the whole foundation of these messages is the “everlasting gospel”? How can you daily have the assurance that this gospel message is for you, whatever your mistakes? Why is it so important that you daily claim the gospel message for yourself?


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 2, 2013)

Reformation: The Willingness to Grow and Change

SABBATH AFTERNOON

Read for This Week’s Study: 1 John 2:1-9, Phil. 2:12-14, Matt. 26:31-35, John 20:24-29, Luke 15:11-21, John 5:1-14.

Memory Text: “But He gives more grace. Therefore He says: ‘God resists the proud, but gives grace to the humble.’ Therefore submit to God. Resist the devil and he will flee from you” (James 4:6, 7, NKJV).

Before Pentecost, the disciples had significant spiritual needs. Their understanding of God’s plan was clouded. They failed to comprehend Jesus’ mission. After they were touched by divine grace, Christ’s love broke their hearts. They experienced revival and reformation.

A revival is simply a reawakening of deeper spiritual longings. It is an intensifying of our spiritual desires as our hearts are drawn closer to God through the promptings of the Holy Spirit. Revival does not imply that we have had no previous experience with Jesus; rather, it calls us to an experience that is deeper and richer. Reformation calls us to grow and change. It appeals to us to move beyond the status quo, spiritually. It invites us to reexamine our lives in the light of biblical values and to allow the Holy Spirit to empower us to make any changes necessary in order to live in obedience to God’s will.

This week we will study the lives of New Testament believers who experienced growth and change in their own spiritual experience.

Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, September 7.

SUNDAY September 1

The Grace to Grow

The lives of the disciples show constant spiritual growth as they walked with Jesus. When Christ called His disciples, their attitudes and actions certainly did not reflect the loveliness of His character.

Read Luke 9:51-56 and Mathew 20:20-28. How do these passages reveal James’ and John’s thinking?

James and John had some serious character flaws. They were not prepared to represent Christ’s love to the world. They were not qualified to proclaim a message of grace to others who had not changed their own lives.

In spite of their serious defects of character, James and John longed to reveal Jesus’ character more fully. They longed for transformation and reformation in their own attitudes. Growth and change are part of our Christian experience.

Read 1 John 2:1-9. What do these verses reveal about the great changes that came over John during the years after Jesus’ death? What do they teach us about what it means to be a follower of Jesus?

It’s so easy to get discouraged over our own spiritual growth, especially as we truly want to have revival and reformation in our lives. When discouraged, when feeling as if you are a spiritual failure and that you are going to be lost, what promises can you claim that will show you why you must never give up, and why, despite your faults, you can have assurance of salvation?

MONDAY September 2

The Power to Choose

Change comes at the point of choice. Reformation occurs as we chose to yield to the convicting power of the Holy Spirit and surrender our will to God’s will. God will never force or manipulate our will. He respects our freedom. His Spirit impresses our minds, convicts our hearts, and prompts us to do right, but the choice to respond to the Holy Spirit’s appeals is, always and only, our own.

Read Philippians 2:12-14. How does this passage show the necessity of cooperating with God in our growth in grace? What does Paul mean by “work out your own salvation”? What does he mean by “it is God who works in you”?

It is not possible for us to work out what God has not already worked in. As He works in us through His supernatural power, we are able to make the choices to “work out” through our lives the grace and strength that He has worked into our lives.

“As finite, sinful man works out his own salvation with fear and trembling, it is God who works in him, to will and to do of His own good pleasure. But God will not work without the co-operation of man. He must exercise his powers to the very utmost; he must place himself as an apt, willing student in the school of Christ; and as he accepts the grace that is freely offered to him, the presence of Christ in the thought and in the heart will give him decision of purpose to lay aside every weight of sin, that the heart may be filled with all the fullness of God, and of his love.”-Ellen G. White, Fundamentals of Christian Education, p. 134.

Reformation occurs as we cooperate with God by choosing to surrender to Him anything that the Holy Spirit points out as not being in harmony with His will. Unless we make those choices (sometimes very painful ones, too), then positive, spiritual change will not occur.

God will not rip some selfish thought out of our minds. He will not mysteriously snatch away unhealthful habits or secret indulgences. He convicts us of sin. He convinces us of right, but we must choose. Once we do, He empowers our choices, but it is we ourselves who have to daily, even moment by moment, make those choices.

What does cooperating with God in the working out of our salvation mean? What doesn’t it mean? When was the last time that you felt deeply convicted over something and, through God’s grace, overcame, no matter how difficult the struggle?


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 3, 2013)

TUESDAY September 3

Confidence and Doubt

What was wrong with Peter’s attitude before the Cross? Matt. 26:31-35.

Peter was no match for the wiles of the evil one. He attempted to face Satan’s temptations in His own strength. Filled with a sense of self-inflated confidence, he had little idea of the crisis that was coming. In the courtyard of the high priest and trembling at the sound of a servant girl’s questioning, Peter denied His Lord (Matt. 26:69-75). Jesus had warned Peter earlier, “‘Simon, Simon! Indeed, Satan has asked for you, that he may sift you as wheat. But I have prayed for you, that your faith should not fail; and when you have returned to Me, strengthen your brethren’” (Luke 22:31-32, NKJV). Jesus’ statement provides a fascinating analysis of Peter’s spiritual condition. Trusting in his own strength, Peter drifted from his Lord. This is why Jesus used the expression, “when you have returned to me.” Peter needed a spiritual awakening. He needed a change of attitude. He needed reformation.

Read John 20:24-29. What does this passage reveal about Thomas? What lessons can we take from this for ourselves?

Both Peter and Thomas had one striking feature in common. They approached faith from a very human perspective. Peter placed confidence in what he could do, Thomas in what he could see. They depended on their faulty human judgment. But Pentecost made a difference. A transformed Peter fearlessly preached, and three thousand were baptized on Pentecost (Acts 2:41). Peter realized that he certainly had no strength to heal a lame man, but Jesus had that power and a miracle took place (Acts 3:2-9). When the authorities attempted to silence his voice, Peter proclaimed, “‘For we cannot but speak the things which we have seen and heard’” (Acts 4:20, NKJV). Peter was a changed man. Thomas was changed also. It is believed that he sailed to India to preach the gospel. Though not much more is said about him, we can be sure that he had become a new man after Pentecost, as well.

Who are you more like in temperament, Peter or Thomas? What can you learn from their experiences so that you don’t make similar mistakes?


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 5, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY September 4

The Conviction to Return*

Read Luke 15:11-21. What specific attitudes and actions led the prodigal to decide to return home? What principles of revival and reformation do we discover in this passage?

Revival can be defined in different ways. However it may be defined, one factor ought not be missed: Revival is coming home. It is a heart hunger to know the Father’s love in a deeper way. Reformation is the choice to respond to the Holy Spirit’s leading for change and growth. It is the choice to give up whatever stands in the way of this closer relationship with God. The prodigal could not have both the pigpen and the Father’s banquet table.

Simply put, the young man missed home too much to remain where he was. There was an aching in his heart to return. It is this heartache for the presence of God that leads us to long for revival and reformation. It is this heart cry for the warm embrace of the Father that motivates us to make necessary changes in our lives too.

As the young man prepared to return home, he planned his apology in advance. He must have rehearsed it again and again. Read his speech in Luke 15:18-19 and his Father’s interruption in verses 20-24. What does this interruption reveal about the Father’s attitude toward his son and God’s attitude toward us?

Although his son was far from his eyes, he was not far from his heart. The father’s eyes searched the horizon for his son each day. The greatest motivation to make changes in our lives is the desire to no longer break the heart of the One who loves us so much. When the boy was wallowing around in the mud with the pigs, the father suffered more than his son. Revival occurs when God’s love breaks our hearts. Reformation occurs when we choose to respond to a love that will not let us go. It takes place when we make the difficult choices to give up those attitudes, habits, thoughts, and feelings that separate us from Him.

How is the statement that “‘“my son was dead and is alive again”’” an insightful definition of true revival? What is it like to be dead and then alive again?


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 5, 2013)

THURSDAY September 5

*The Faith to Act*

Jesus revealed the Father’s compassion and love through the miracles that He performed. He healed palsied bodies in order to reveal an even greater ability to heal palsied souls. He restored twisted arms and legs in order to demonstrate His greater desire to restore twisted hearts and minds. Jesus’ miracles teach us something about how to exercise faith. They teach us valuable lessons about growth and change.

One of Jesus’ most powerful illustrations of the power of faith is found in the miracle of the sufferer at the pool of Bethesda. The poor man lay by the pool for thirty-eight years. He was hopeless. His life seemed doomed to wretchedness, poverty, and suffering until Jesus came.

Read John 5:1-14. Why do you think Jesus asked the man, “Do you want to be made well?” (John 5:6, NKJV). Isn’t it rather obvious that anyone suffering for so long would want to be healed? What was Jesus’ motive here? What was the man’s response? (John 5:7).

Jesus did not listen to the man’s excuse. He did not counter the excuse with an argument. He simply said, “ ‘Rise, take up your bed and walk’ ” (John 5:8, NKJV). The essential question was, Would this poor sick man believe the word of Christ and act upon it in spite of what he was experiencing? As soon as the man resolved to act upon the word of Christ, He was made whole. Jesus’ gift of healing was in His word. Christ’s word carried with it the power of the Holy Spirit to accomplish that which Christ declares.

“If you believe the promise,-believe that you are forgiven and cleansed,-God supplies the fact; you are made whole, just as Christ gave the paralytic power to walk when the man believed that he was healed. It is so if you believe it.

“Do not wait to feel that you are made whole, but say, ‘I believe it; it is so, not because I feel it, but because God has promised.’”-Ellen G. White, Steps to Christ, p. 51.

Why is it so important to believe God’s promises for forgiveness, especially when we feel so condemned and guilty for our sins? Why must forgiveness precede reformation in our lives? Why is it important to believe that we can overcome through Christ’s power in our lives, even now?


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 6, 2013)

Further Study: “Let no man present the idea that man has little or nothing to do in the great work of overcoming; for God does nothing for man without his cooperation. Neither say that after you have done all you can on your part, Jesus will help you. Christ has said, ‘Without Me ye can do nothing’ (John 15:5) . From first to last man is to be a laborer together with God. Unless the Holy Spirit works upon the human heart, at every step we shall stumble and fall. Man's efforts alone are nothing but worthlessness; but cooperation with Christ means a victory. . . . Never leave the impression on the mind that there is little or nothing to do on the part of man; but rather teach man to cooperate with God, that he may be successful in overcoming.”-Ellen G. White, Selected Messages, book 1, p. 381.

“All true obedience comes from the heart. It was heart work with Christ. And if we consent, He will so identify Himself with our thoughts and aims, so blend our hearts and minds into conformity to His will, that when obeying Him we shall be but carrying out our own impulses. The will, refined and sanctified, will find its highest delight in doing His service. When we know God as it is our privilege to know Him, our life will be a life of continual obedience. Through an appreciation of the character of Christ, through communion with God, sin will become hateful to us.”-Ellen G. White, The Desire of Ages, p. 668.

Discussion Questions:

Growth comes in the Christian life as we claim God’s promises by faith, believing that He will do just what He says. What are the promises made to us here? (1 John 1:7-9, Phil. 4:13, James 1:5-8, Rom. 8:31-39). How can you learn to believe them for yourself? More importantly, what choices can you make that will help these promises to become more real in your life?
Dwell more on this idea of working out your own salvation with “fear and trembling.” In class, talk about what that means, especially in terms of salvation by faith alone. What should we fear, what should cause us to tremble?
When was the last time, like Peter, that you made a promise to God that you, however sincere at the time you made it, utterly failed to follow through on it? What did you learn from that mistake? What principles can we find in the Bible that will enable us to have the victories that we are promised?
Inside Story~  SID: Madagascar

Samba Jean’s Dilemma

Samba Jean loved going into the forest near their mountain home in central Madagascar to collect herbs for his magic. Although his family calls themselves Christians, his father sees no problem mixing Christian beliefs with witchcraft. He uses sticks and bones to determine who has cursed someone, and he uses magic and traditional herbs to break curses, bring good luck, and heal his clients.

When Samba Jean was 14, a friend invited him to attend evangelistic meetings. Samba Jean listened intently as the preacher read from God’s Word. He heard things that were so different from what his father and his priest had taught him. Who is right? he wondered. As he learned more, he became convinced that the Adventist pastor who read from the Bible was teaching the truth. He realized that his father’s powers were from the devil.

Samba Jean spent many restless nights trying to decide what he must do with the new truths he was discovering. What will the devil do to me if I refuse to help my father? he wondered.

Samba Jean’s father tried to force the boy to take part in his witchcraft ceremonies, but Samba Jean refused. The boy wanted to commit his life completely to God in order to be free of the devil’s power. But his parents insisted that he attend their church.

Samba Jean asked the pastor to baptize him but allow him to continue attending his parents’ church to keep the peace. But the pastor explained that baptism means giving up all other religions and accepting only God’s truth.

As Samba Jean continued attending Bible studies, he realized that he must leave his family’s faith and join the Adventist Church. When he told his parents, his father refused to speak to him. Other family members called him a traitor.

Samba Jean took his stand for God and is trying to share his faith with his family. But his father insists that his witchcraft has all the power he needs. To keep the Sabbath holy, Samba Jean stays at the church all day on Sabbath so he won’t be told to work. He tells those who visit his father that he no longer believes in witchcraft, that God is more powerful than his father’s witchcraft. Some of his father’s clients are studying the Bible with him now.

“I pray that soon my parents will give up their false beliefs and surrender to God,” Samba Jean says.

Our mission offerings help us reach people such as Samba Jean around the world. Thank you for giving so that others can meet the Savior.

Samba Jean lives in the hills near Antananarivo, Madagascar.


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 8, 2013)

SABBATH AFTERNOON

Read for This Week’s Study: Col. 3:1-4; 2 Cor. 3:17-18; 10:3-5; Rom. 12:2-3; John 10:10; Matt. 5:13-15.

Memory Text: “If then you were raised with Christ, seek those things which are above, where Christ is, sitting at the right hand of God. Set your mind on things above, not on things on the earth” (Colossians 3:1-2, NKJV).

Isaac Watts is credited with over seven hundred fifty hymns, many of which are sung by thousands of Christians today. On one occasion, a parade was held in London in Watts’ honor. People thronged the streets to get a glimpse of this famous man. As his carriage passed under a balcony filled with spectators, one lady was astonished that this short, elderly man now hunched over in old age had written such mighty hymns. She shrieked, “What, you are Isaac Watts?” Watts motioned for the carriage to stop. He stretched himself up to his full frame and exclaimed, “Madame, could I in fancy grasp the poles or hold creation in my span, I would still be measured by my mind, for the mind is the measure of a man.”

Isaac Watts was right. The mind is the measure of a man, and reformation is about our minds. If we have a reformation in our thinking, we will have a reformation in our actions. Reformation occurs as the Holy Spirit brings our thoughts into harmony with Christ’s thoughts. When that happens, our actions will follow.

Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, September 14.

SUNDAY September 8

The Mind Matters

Our thoughts will ultimately dictate our behavior. The way that we think influences the way that we act. The converse is also true. Repeated actions influence our thoughts. The Christian is a “new creation.” Old thinking patterns have been replaced by new ones (2 Cor. 5:17).

When a sailboat embarks on its seaward journey, the sails are set. The set sails give the boat its direction. Throughout the journey, the sails need to be reset in order to maintain the correct course. If the sails are neglected, the boat will veer off course very quickly. Like those sails, our thoughts give direction to our spiritual lives. When the apostle Paul admonishes Christians to “set your mind on things above” (Col. 3:2, NKJV), he is urging us to focus our thoughts heavenward. Our minds are shaped by what we put into them. Our thoughts are molded by what we spend our time dwelling upon.

What miracle of grace takes place in our own lives as we behold God’s glory in His Word? 2 Cor. 3:17-18.

As we behold Jesus in His Word, we are changed. New thoughts replace old ones. By beholding Him, we become more like Him. “It is a law both of the intellectual and the spiritual nature that by beholding we become changed. The mind gradually adapts itself to the subjects upon which it is allowed to dwell. It becomes assimilated to that which it is accustomed to love and reverence. Man will never rise higher than his standard of purity or goodness or truth. If self is his loftiest ideal, he will never attain to anything more exalted. Rather, he will constantly sink lower and lower. The grace of God alone has power to exalt man. Left to himself, his course must inevitably be downward.”-Ellen G. White, The Great Controversy, p. 555.

Reformation is all about looking to Jesus. It is about Jesus filling our minds. It is about Jesus shaping our thoughts. It is about Jesus guiding our actions. When we behold Jesus, He will lead us to higher standards than mere rigidity to rules. We cannot really look to Jesus and remain the same. When we think His thoughts, we have only one desire, and that is, to do His will.

What counsel would you give to a person struggling to make Jesus a priority in his or her thinking process? What does the Bible mean when it talks about “beholding” or “looking to Jesus”?


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 9, 2013)

*The Mind’s Filters*

There are some parents who are so concerned about their children’s Internet viewing habits that they have installed filters to block out certain sites. Others have done something similar with television. The purpose of these “electronic filters” is to let some things in while keeping others out. God has provided a “spiritual filter” for our minds. It has been carefully crafted to allow only those things into our minds that will build our spiritual experience with Jesus.

What practical instruction does Paul give to his fellow Christians as a filter designed to guard their minds from the intoxicating influences of evil? How does this counsel apply today to our viewing habits on television, the Internet, and DVDs?* Phil. 4:7-8; Rom. 12:2.*

Here is one simple reality. It is not possible to develop deeply spiritual thoughts if we feed our minds on violence, immorality, greed, and materialism. Our senses are the gateway to our minds. If our minds are bombarded with the stimulating scenes of Hollywood’s entertainment, they will be molded by these sensual experiences rather than by the principles of God’s Word. Multiple millions of dollars are spent by media producers to manipulate our emotions, condition our thinking, and shape our values. We can be assured that the basic question that these entertainment gurus ask is not, “How can these productions prepare people for the soon return of Jesus?” The bottom line that motivates them the most is money.  Christians preparing for the Second Coming of Christ should reflect carefully before sacrificing their souls on the altar of the world’s entertainment.

There is a great cathedral in Milan, Italy, with three large wooden entrance doors. Etched above the left-hand door are these words: “All that pleases is for a moment.” Over the right-hand door, these words stand out in bold relief: “All that troubles is but for a moment.” And emblazoned in bold letters over the center door is this poignant phrase: “That alone endures which is eternal.” Ask yourself: *How often do you think about what’s eternal? How do your choices reflect those thoughts*?


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 10, 2013)

The Mind’s Safeguard

“And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus” (Phil. 4:7, NIV). This is a wonderful promise but one that we have to actively seek in order to make it real in our lives.

There are many ways in which we can let down our guard. We can let in the cesspool of this world’s entertainment. Our minds might be overcome by anger, bitterness, and resentment. They may be submerged in an ocean of intoxicating pleasure or addictive habits. The good news is that Jesus has promised to safeguard our minds-if we let Him.

Read 2 Corinthians 10:3-5. When Paul says that the “weapons of our warfare are not carnal” (NKJV) but spiritual, what does he mean? What are carnal weapons? What are spiritual weapons? The apostle also talks about “bringing every thought into captivity to the obedience of Christ” (2 Cor. 10:5, NKJV). What does he mean, and how can it be accomplished?

Billy Graham is quoted as saying, “You cannot stop the birds from flying over your head, but you can stop them from nesting in your hair.” In other words, thoughts will rush into our minds. There are varying sights, sounds, and smells that stimulate certain thoughts. Different experiences evoke different emotions. We cannot always choose the thoughts which race through our minds. We can choose whether we will dwell upon them and allow them to dominate our thinking. To bring each thought into obedience to Christ is to surrender our minds to Jesus. Carnal thoughts are not banished by merely wishing them away. They are driven out as the mind is filled with something else. The mind focused on the positive principles of God’s Word is the mind “safeguarded” and “kept” by God’s grace from the wiles of the evil one.

When Paul says, “Let this mind be in you which was also in Christ Jesus” (Phil. 2:5, NKJV), what specifically does he mean? How is it possible for us to have the mind of Christ? Where do the words let or allow in the text place responsibility for change?


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 11, 2013)

*Mind/Body Relationships*

The ancient Greeks taught a form of dualism; that is, they believed that there was a great distinction between our bodies and our souls. In contrast, Scripture teaches that human beings are an integrated unit of physical, mental, emotional, and spiritual dimensions. Whatever affects one part of the human frame affects all parts. The disciples taught that physical, mental, emotional, and spiritual health were interconnected and could not be separated.

How is this idea reflected in 1 Thessalonians 5:23?

For the New Testament believers, physical, mental and emotional well-being is indissolubly linked to spiritual well-being. The apostle Paul appealed to believers to “glorify God in their bodies.” He believed that all humanity was bought with a price and we are not our own (1 Cor. 6:19-20). Caring for our bodies by adopting a more healthful lifestyle does much more than add a few more years to our lives; done with the right motives, it can be an act of worship itself.

How do Romans 12:2-3; John 10:10; and 1 Corinthians 10:31 show the intimate relationship between our physical and spiritual health?

The Holy Spirit does not limit Himself to one aspect of our lives when He convicts us of our need for growth. Reformation is not one-dimensional. The Spirit longs to bring our lives into total conformity to the will of Christ in every area. If there are physical lifestyle practices not in harmony with His will, God invites us to surrender them for His glory. Satan wants to control our minds through our bodies; Jesus longs to control our bodies through our minds. Our bodies are a temple, not a funhouse. By following heaven’s principles we can live more joy-filled, productive, abundant, healthy lives.

What are the personal experiences that have shown you just how inseparable the link is between our physical and spiritual natures? What choices can you make to help to bring them into more beneficial harmony?


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 12, 2013)

*Images of Influence*

There are numerous images that Jesus uses to describe Himself and His church. One is “light.” He is “the light of the world” (John 8:12). He is also the “true Light which gives light to every man coming into the world” (John 1:9, NKJV). He encourages us to “walk while you have the light” and “believe in the light” (John 12:35-36, NKJV).

Compare Matthew 5:13-15 with Philippians 2:14-16. What is our Lord’s goal for His people in this world? What does that mean in practical terms? How can we be what we are called to be?

The goal of all revival and reformation is to allow the light of Christ’s love, grace, and truth to shine through our lives. Light shines in contrast to darkness. Jesus has called His people to live a lifestyle distinctly different from that which is lived in the world in order to demonstrate the superiority of His way of life. He calls us to be compassionate, caring, and concerned in a world of selfishness, greed, and egotism . He calls us to uphold high standards in entertainment in a society intoxicated with pleasure (Col. 3:1-2). He calls us to healthful living at a time when millions are dying too young from self-inflicted degenerative diseases (John 10:10). In the midst of an immodest, sex-centered, thrill-jaded generation, Jesus calls us to something different. He calls us to modesty, propriety, and moral purity (1 Pet. 3:3-4).

The Old Testament prophet Isaiah gave a clarion call to Israel for reformation about seven hundred years before Christ. His words speak with relevance to a church waiting for the return of our Lord. “‘For My thoughts are not your thoughts, nor are your ways My ways,’ says the LORD. ‘For as the heavens are higher than the earth, so are My ways higher than your ways, and My thoughts than your thoughts’” (Isa. 55:8-9, NKJV). God’s ideal for His church and for us as individuals is higher than we can imagine. All of heaven longs to reveal His character of love through His people.

Look at the standards that mark your lifestyle. In what ways (if any) do they reveal that you are a follower of Jesus and that your life is set on something other than this fading world?


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 13, 2013)

Further Study: “Many profess to be on the Lord’s side, but they are not; the weight of all their actions is on Satan’s side. By what means shall we determine whose side we are on? Who has the heart? With whom are our thoughts? Upon whom do we love to converse? Who has our warmest affections and our best energies? If we are on the Lord’s side, our thoughts are with Him, and our sweetest thoughts are of Him. We have no friendship with the world; we have consecrated all that we have and are to Him. We long to bear His image, breathe His spirit, do His will, and please Him in all things.” -Ellen G. White, Testimonies for the Church, vol. 2, p 262.

“It is the privilege of every soul to be a living channel through which God can communicate to the world the treasures of His grace, the unsearchable riches of Christ. There is nothing that Christ desires so much as agents who will represent to the world His Spirit and character. There is nothing that the world needs so much as the manifestation through humanity of the Savior’s love. All heaven is waiting for channels through which can be poured the holy oil to be a joy and blessing to human hearts.”-Ellen G. White, Christ’s Object Lessons, p. 419.

Discussion Questions:

What terms does Paul use to describe the high calling of God’s people? 2 Cor. 5:18-20; 6:17-18. What do these images mean in practical terms? How do our lives show that this is talking about us?
If we are honest, we can read and claim all the Bible promises we want, but unless we make a conscious choice at the moment of temptation to set our minds on the things that we should, we will succumb to temptation. What principles or practices have you found helpful in controlling your thoughts when tempted?
What would you respond to someone who says that, “Yes, my thoughts are not always what they should be, but my actions and lifestyle are above reproach”?
Along with the wonderful spiritual and doctrinal truths that we have been given as Seventh-day Adventists, we have the health message, as well. How can we learn to better integrate these principles into our lives and into our outreach and witness? What role should the health message have in revival and reformation?


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 13, 2013)

Inside Story~  ECD: Rwanda

Such a Little Thing

Twelve-year-old Yvette walked along the dusty path, carefully balancing the plastic water jug on her head. She didn’t want to spill even a drop of water. She passed children walking toward a nearby school. They were dressed in dark skirts or trousers and white shirts. Yvette’s steps slowed as she thought about the children learning to read and write and do math. Sometimes she could hear them reciting their lessons aloud in the little school. She sighed heavily and walked faster. Her mother was waiting at home. There were meals to prepare, a garden to water, and clothes to wash.

Jean [John] Claude walked along the narrow path gently prodding the family’s cow with a large twig. He tapped her away from a neighbor’s property as she searched for fresh grass to eat. His stick kept her safely away from the nearby road where cars and trucks whizzed past.

Jean Claude paused and looked up at the green patchwork gardens on the hills that surrounded his home. The honk of a large truck stirred the boy from his thoughts, and he hurried to catch up with the cow.

The happy voices of children floated on the warm afternoon breeze. Jean Claude used his branch to nudge the cow off the pathway so the children could pass without getting dirty. He watched them pass and wondered if he would ever go to school. His father explained that they couldn’t afford to buy him a school uniform or school supplies. But in his heart Jean Claude continued to hope that someday he could join the children in the school.

Schools in Rwanda no longer charge tuition, but many children, such as Yvette and Jean Claude, still can’t study because they don’t have a school uniform or supplies. Without an education, these children will continue living in the cycle of poverty into which they were born.

A school uniform is such a little thing. But it makes a big difference to a child who can’t go to school without one. Recently Adventist children around the world helped provide school uniforms through the Thirteenth Sabbath Offering. Because of their gifts, children such as Jean Claude and Yvette can now attend an Adventist school.


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 17, 2013)

SABBATH AFTERNOON

Read for This Week’s Study: 2 Tim. 4:11, Philem. 1:1-25, 2 Cor. 10:12-15, Rom. 5:8-11, Matt. 18:15-17.

Memory Text: “For if when we were enemies we were reconciled to God through the death of His Son, much more, having been reconciled, we shall be saved by His life” (Romans 5:10, NKJV).

Even after Pentecost, the relationship between believers was at times strained. The New Testament records repeated examples of the way that church leaders and individual members dealt with such challenges. These principles are extremely valuable for the church today. They reveal the positive results that can come when we use biblical principles to deal with conflicts.

In this week’s lesson we will focus on restored relationships. Great spiritual revivals in the past fostered healed relationships. Movements of the Holy Spirit involve bringing people closer to God and to one another. They include breaking down the barriers in our relationship with God and breaking down barriers in our relationships with one another. In short, the greatest demonstration of the power of the gospel is not necessarily what the church says but how the church lives .

“‘By this all will know that you are my disciples, if you have love for one another’” (John 13:35, NKJV). Without this love, all our talk about revival and reformation will come to naught.

Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, September 21.

SUNDAY September 15

From Fracture to Friendship

Paul and Barnabas worked together in witnessing for Jesus. But they had some strife between them (Acts 15:36-39). Paul could not trust one as fearful as John Mark. The potential dangers of preaching the gospel had caused John Mark at one point to desert Paul and Barnabas and return home.

“This desertion caused Paul to judge Mark unfavorably, and even severely, for a time. Barnabas, on the other hand, was inclined to excuse him because of his inexperience. He felt anxious that Mark should not abandon the ministry, for he saw in him qualifications that would fit him to be a useful worker for Christ.”-Ellen G. White, The Acts of the Apostles, p. 170.

Although God used all these men, the issues between them needed resolution. The apostle, who preached grace, needed to extend grace to a young preacher who had disappointed him. The apostle of forgiveness needed to forgive. John Mark grew in the affirming mentorship of Barnabas and, eventually, Paul’s heart was apparently touched by the changes.

How do Paul’s letters from prison to Timothy and the church at Colossae reveal his renewed relationship with John Mark and a new confidence in this young preacher? Col. 4:10-11; 2 Tim. 4:11.

Although details of Paul’s reconciliation with John Mark may be sketchy, the biblical record is clear. John Mark became one of the apostle’s trusted companions. Paul highly recommended John Mark as a “fellow worker” to the church at Colossae. At the end of Paul’s life, he strongly encouraged Timothy to bring John Mark with him to Rome because he was “useful to me for ministry” (NKJV) . Paul’s ministry was enriched by the young preacher, whom he had obviously forgiven. The barrier between them was broken and they were able to work together in the cause of the Gospel.

How can we learn to forgive those who have hurt or disappointed us? At the same time, why does forgiveness not always include a complete restoration of a previous relationship? Why does it not always need to


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 18, 2013)

From Slave to Son

While he was imprisoned in Rome, Paul met a runaway slave named Onesimus who had fled from Colossae to Rome. Paul personally knew Onesimus’ master. The Epistle of Philemon is Paul’s personal appeal to his friend regarding a restored relationship with the runaway slave.

Relationships mattered to Paul. The apostle knew that fractured relationships are detrimental to spiritual growth. Philemon was a church leader in Colossae. If he harbored bitterness toward Onesimus, it would color his Christian witness.

Read Philemon 1-25. What important principles about restored relationships can we find here? Remember, the key word is principles .

At first glance it is somewhat surprising that Paul did not speak more forcefully against the evils of slavery. But Paul’s strategy was far more effective. The gospel, ideally, breaks down all class distinctions (Gal. 3:28). The apostle sent Onesimus back to Philemon, not as a slave but as his son in Jesus and Philemon’s “beloved brother” in the Lord (Philemon 1:16).

Paul knew that runaway slaves had little future. They could be apprehended at anytime. They were doomed to a life of destitution and poverty. But now, as Philemon’s brother in Christ and willing worker, Onesimus could have a wonderful future. His food, lodging, and job could be made secure under Philemon. The restoration of a broken relationship could make a dramatic difference in his life. He became a “faithful and beloved brother” and co-laborer in the gospel with Paul (Col. 4:9).

Drawing from the principles of the gospel as seen here, what can you take away that can help you deal with whatever stresses and strains, even fractures, you have in relationships with others?


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 18, 2013)

Philemon 1-25
King James Version (KJV)
1 Paul, a prisoner of Jesus Christ, and Timothy our brother, unto Philemon our dearly beloved, and fellowlabourer,

2 And to our beloved Apphia, and Archippus our fellowsoldier, and to the church in thy house:

3 Grace to you, and peace, from God our Father and the Lord Jesus Christ.

4 I thank my God, making mention of thee always in my prayers,

5 Hearing of thy love and faith, which thou hast toward the Lord Jesus, and toward all saints;

6 That the communication of thy faith may become effectual by the acknowledging of every good thing which is in you in Christ Jesus.

7 For we have great joy and consolation in thy love, because the bowels of the saints are refreshed by thee, brother.

8 Wherefore, though I might be much bold in Christ to enjoin thee that which is convenient,

9 Yet for love's sake I rather beseech thee, being such an one as Paul the aged, and now also a prisoner of Jesus Christ.

10 I beseech thee for my son Onesimus, whom I have begotten in my bonds:

11 Which in time past was to thee unprofitable, but now profitable to thee and to me:

12 Whom I have sent again: thou therefore receive him, that is, mine own bowels:

13 Whom I would have retained with me, that in thy stead he might have ministered unto me in the bonds of the gospel:

14 But without thy mind would I do nothing; that thy benefit should not be as it were of necessity, but willingly.

15 For perhaps he therefore departed for a season, that thou shouldest receive him for ever;

16 Not now as a servant, but above a servant, a brother beloved, specially to me, but how much more unto thee, both in the flesh, and in the Lord?

17 If thou count me therefore a partner, receive him as myself.

18 If he hath wronged thee, or oweth thee ought, put that on mine account;

19 I Paul have written it with mine own hand, I will repay it: albeit I do not say to thee how thou owest unto me even thine own self besides.

20 Yea, brother, let me have joy of thee in the Lord: refresh my bowels in the Lord.

21 Having confidence in thy obedience I wrote unto thee, knowing that thou wilt also do more than I say.

22 But withal prepare me also a lodging: for I trust that through your prayers I shall be given unto you.

23 There salute thee Epaphras, my fellowprisoner in Christ Jesus;

24 Marcus, Aristarchus, Demas, Lucas, my fellowlabourers.

25 The grace of our Lord Jesus Christ be with your spirit. Amen.


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 18, 2013)

*From Comparison to Complement*

As we saw in an earlier lesson, the church at Corinth had deep problems. What principles does Paul outline in 1 Corinthians 3:5-11, 12:1-11, and 2 Corinthians 10:12-15 for healing and restoration, all of which are so vital to revival and reformation?

1 Corinthians 3:5-11
King James Version (KJV)
5 Who then is Paul, and who is Apollos, but ministers by whom ye believed, even as the Lord gave to every man?

6 I have planted, Apollos watered; but God gave the increase.

7 So then neither is he that planteth any thing, neither he that watereth; but God that giveth the increase.

8 Now he that planteth and he that watereth are one: and *every man shall receive his own reward according to his own labour.*

9 For we are labourers together with God: ye are God's husbandry, ye are God's building.

10 According to the grace of God which is given unto me, as a wise masterbuilder, I have laid the foundation, and another buildeth thereon. But let every man take heed how he buildeth thereupon.

11 For other foundation can no man lay than that is laid, which is Jesus Christ.

1 Corinthians 12:1-11
King James Version (KJV)
12 Now concerning spiritual gifts, brethren, I would not have you ignorant.

2 Ye know that ye were Gentiles, carried away unto these dumb idols, even as ye were led.

3 Wherefore I give you to understand, that no man speaking by the Spirit of God calleth Jesus accursed: and that no man can say that Jesus is the Lord, but by the Holy Ghost.

4 Now there are diversities of gifts, but the same Spirit.

5 And there are differences of administrations, but the same Lord.

6 And there are diversities of operations, but it is the same God which worketh all in all.

7 But the manifestation of the Spirit is given to every man to profit withal.

8 For to one is given by the Spirit the word of wisdom; to another the word of knowledge by the same Spirit;

9 To another faith by the same Spirit; to another the gifts of healing by the same Spirit;

10 To another the working of miracles; to another prophecy; to another discerning of spirits; to another divers kinds of tongues; to another the interpretation of tongues:

11 But all these worketh that one and the selfsame Spirit, dividing to every man severally as he will.

2 Corinthians 10:12-15
King James Version (KJV)
12 For we dare not make ourselves of the number, or compare ourselves with some that commend themselves: but they measuring themselves by themselves, and comparing themselves among themselves, are not wise.

13 But we will not boast of things without our measure, but according to the measure of the rule which God hath distributed to us, a measure to reach even unto you.

14 For we stretch not ourselves beyond our measure, as though we reached not unto you: for we are come as far as to you also in preaching the gospel of Christ:

15 Not boasting of things without our measure, that is, of other men's labours; but having hope, when your faith is increased, that we shall be enlarged by you according to our rule abundantly

In these passages, the apostle outlines critical principles of church unity. He points out that Jesus uses different workers to accomplish different ministries in His church, even though each one is laboring together for the building up of God’s kingdom (1 Cor. 3:9).

God calls us to cooperation, not competition.  (Yet you see this all the time at Church folks competing for this job or that I find that so stupid)

Each believer is gifted by God to cooperate in ministering to the body of Christ and serving the community (1 Cor. 12:11). There are *no greater or lesser gifts*. All are necessary in Christ’s church (1 Cor. 12:18-23). Our God-given gifts are not for selfish display. They are given by the Holy Spirit for service.

All comparisons with others are unwise, because they will make us feel either discouraged or arrogant. If we think that others are far “superior” to us, we will feel despondent when we compare ourselves to them. If we think our labors for Christ are more effective than the work of others, we will feel proud. Both of these attitudes cripple our effectiveness for Christ. As we labor within the sphere of influence that Christ has given us, we will find joy and contentment in our witness for Christ. Our labors will complement the efforts of other members, and the church of Christ will make giant strides for the kingdom.

Can you think of someone whose gifts in ministry have made you jealous? (Not too hard, is it?) At the same time, how often have you felt proud of your gifts in contrast to those of others? The point is, Paul’s concerns are an ever-present reality in fallen beings. Regardless of the side on which we fall, how can we learn the unselfish attitudes that are necessary in order to avoid the pitfalls here?


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 18, 2013)

*From Friction to Forgiveness*

What is forgiveness? Does forgiveness justify the behavior of someone who has horribly wronged us? Is my forgiveness dependent on the offender’s repentance? What if the one with whom I am upset with does not deserve my forgiveness?

How do the following passages help us to understand the biblical nature of forgiveness? Rom. 5:8-11; Luke 23:31-34; 2 Cor. 5:20-21; Eph. 4:26-30.

Christ took the initiative in reconciling us to Himself. It is the “goodness of God [that] leads you to repentance” (Rom. 2:4, NKJV). In Christ, we were reconciled to God while we were yet sinners. Our repentance and confession do not create reconciliation. Christ’s death on the cross did; our part is to accept what was done for us.

It is true that we cannot receive the blessings of forgiveness until we confess our sins. This does not mean that our confession creates forgiveness in God’s heart. Forgiveness was in His heart all the time. Confession, instead, enables us to receive it (1 John 1:9). Confession is vitally important, not because it changes God’s attitude toward us, but because it changes our attitude toward Him. When we yield to the Holy Spirit’s convicting power to repent and confess our sin, we are changed.

Forgiveness is also so crucial for our own spiritual well being. A failure to forgive someone who has wronged us, even if they do not deserve forgiveness, can hurt us more than it hurts them. If an individual has wronged you and the pain festers inside because you fail to forgive, you are allowing them to hurt you even more.

Forgiveness is releasing another from our condemnation because Christ has released us from His condemnation. It does not justify another’s behavior toward us. We can be reconciled to someone who has wronged us because Christ reconciled us to Himself when we wronged Him. We can forgive because we are forgiven. We can love because we are loved. Forgiveness is a choice. We can choose to forgive in spite of the other person’s actions or attitudes. This is the true spirit of Jesus.

How can focusing on the forgiveness we have in Christ help us to learn to forgive others?


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 20, 2013)

*From Rancor to Restoration*

Read Matthew 18:15-17. What three steps does Jesus give us to help us to resolve conflicts when we are wronged by another church member? How are we to apply these words in our contemporary situations?

Jesus’ desire in giving the counsel of Matthew 18 is to keep conflict in as small a group as possible. His intent is that the two people involved solve the problem themselves. This is why Jesus declares, “‘If your brother sins against you, go and tell him his fault between you and him alone’” (Matt. 18:15, NKJV). As the number of people involved in a conflict between two individuals increases, the more contention is created. People take sides, and the battle lines are drawn. But when Christians attempt to settle their differences privately, and in the spirit of Christian love and mutual understanding, a climate of reconciliation is created. The atmosphere is right for the Holy Spirit to work with them as they strive to resolve their differences.

There are times when personal appeals for conflict resolution are ineffective. In these instances Jesus invites us to take one or two others with us. This second step in the reconciliation process must always follow the first step. The purpose is to bring people together, not drive them further apart. The one or two who join the offended party are not coming to prove his/her point or to join in blaming the other individual. They come in Christian love and compassion as counselors and prayer partners in order to participate in the process of bringing two estranged people together.

There are occasions when all attempts to solve the problem do not work. In this case, Jesus instructs us to bring the issue before the church. He is certainly not talking about interrupting the Sabbath morning worship service with an issue of personal conflict. The appropriate place to bring the issue, if the first two steps have not helped to reconcile the two parties, is the church board. Again, Christ’s purpose is reconciliation. It is not to blame one party and exonerate the other.

“Do not suffer resentment to ripen into malice. Do not allow the wound to fester and break out in poisoned words, which taint the minds of those who hear. Do not allow bitter thoughts to continue to fill your mind and his. Go to your brother, and in humility and sincerity talk with him about the matter.”-Ellen G. White, Gospel Workers p. 499.


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 20, 2013)

*Further Study:* “When the laborers have an abiding Christ in their own souls, when all selfishness is dead, when there is no rivalry, no strife for the supremacy, when oneness exists, when they sanctify themselves, so that love for one another is seen and felt, then the showers of the grace of the Holy Spirit will just as surely come upon them as that God’s promise will never fail in one jot or tittle.”-Ellen G. White, Selected Messages, book 1, p. 175.

“If we stand in the great day of the Lord with Christ as our refuge, our high tower, we must put away all envy, all strife for the supremacy. We must utterly destroy the roots of these unholy things, that they may not again spring up into life. We must place ourselves wholly on the side of the Lord.”-Ellen G. White, Last Day Events, p. 190.

Discussion Questions:

Read Colossians 3:12-17 in class. Discuss the Christian qualities the apostle Paul encourages the church at Colossae to seek. Why are these qualities the basis for all conflict resolution? How do they guide us in carrying out the principles that Jesus gives us in Matthew 18:15-18?
Look again at Colossians 3:12-17, and the teachings found in these verses. Why are these things so utterly essential for the revival and reformation that we so desperately need in the church?
If we look at our church, that is, the Seventh-day Adventist Church as a whole, what is the greatest thing holding us back from the kind of revival and reformation that will be needed in order to reach the world? Is it our teachings and doctrines? Of course not. These are the very things that God has given us to proclaim to the world . The problem lies solely in us, in our interpersonal relationships, our petty jealousies, our bickering, our selfishness, our desire for supremacy and a whole host of other things. Why must you, yes, you , not the person next to you in the pew, not the pastor-but you , yourself-plead for the power of the Holy Spirit to bring the changes that have to occur in you before we will see revival and reformation in the whole church?
Inside Story~  : India Division India

*The Power of Faith*

I come from an influential family in central India and grew up worshipping stone gods. My parents wanted the best education for me, so they enrolled me in an Adventist secondary school. We didn’t know what “Adventist” meant then.

I liked the school and made friends quickly. One friend, Amith, invited me to his home on Saturday. I was surprised that he and his family weren’t watching television, but instead were talking about something called the “Sabbath.” When I asked Amith what the Sabbath was, he invited me to church the next Saturday. I was curious, so I went.

Inside the church I recognized some people I knew from school. To my surprise, the sermon was on the Sabbath. The pastor read Bible texts and explained why the Sabbath was so special. I didn’t know Christ, but by the time we left church I understood the Sabbath.

I attended church with Amith every week. I loved the worship service, and the hymns brought me peace. The Bible lessons were simple but profound. Christianity was so different from my family’s religion.

I often joined a classmate for her family’s worship. They explained difficult Bible texts, and I began reading the Bible for myself. The Creation story was so different from what I had been taught. I knew I had to follow God, not my family’s gods.

I told my parents that I had decided to follow Jesus and would no longer worship the gods I had once worshipped. But they didn’t give up. One day they asked me to go with them on a religious pilgrimage-to carry their luggage, they said. But when I realized that they wanted me to take part in the temple rituals. I knew I couldn’t do it. I didn’t want to argue with them, so I left the train at the next station and returned home.

When my parents returned, they asked me why I had left them. I explained that God forbids worship of other gods. We sat for five hours as I explained what I could about God, Creation, Jesus’ life and death, and His second coming. Finally my parents nodded. They didn’t understand my new faith, but they let me follow my convictions.

I thank God for leading me to the Adventist high school. It changed my life. I now teach young people knowing that they can share their faith with their families. It’s my way of giving back.

Our mission offerings help build strong Adventist schools around the world where thousands of young people find Christ every year. Thank you for supporting mission.


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 23, 2013)

SABBATH AFTERNOON

Read for This Week’s Study: Matt. 28:18-20; James 5:7-8; Zech. 10:1; Matt.3:11; Rev. 18:1; 19:11-16.

Memory Text: “Therefore be patient, brethren, until the coming of the Lord. See how the farmer waits for the precious fruit of the earth, waiting patiently for it until it receives the early and latter rain. You also be patient. Establish your hearts, for the coming of the Lord is at hand” (James 5:7-8, NKJV).

The challenge of preaching the gospel in the context of the three angels’ messages to the entire world may seem impossible. Although the Seventh-day Adventist Church is growing rapidly, it is not keeping up with the population. There are multiple areas of the world where the name “Seventh-day Adventist” (much less our message) is not known.

The reality of this harsh fact leads to serious questions. Is it possible for the gospel to be preached to the entire world in this generation? Will there be some unusual breakthrough that will dramatically speed up the proclamation of the three angels’ messages? There is always one thing to keep in mind when we discuss this topic: the mission is God’s, and He will accomplish it. At the same time, however, we must remember that we have been called to a crucial role in that final work, as well.

Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, September 28.

SUNDAY September 22

The Promised Power

Christ’s Great Commission in Matthew 28:18-20 is accompanied by His great promise. What is that promise, what does it mean in a practical sense, and how can we draw comfort from it? Why is that promise so important to us?

The disciples preached not in their strength but in Christ’s. According to Paul, in fact, the gospel was preached to every creature under heaven in just a few short years (Col. 1:23). Although some might question the precise meaning of Paul’s words, it is undeniable that the gospel made a powerful impact on first century society. It changed the world. Christ promised His disciples that He would “‘send the Promise of My Father’” and they would receive “‘power from on high’” (Luke 24:49, NKJV). The Savior added, “‘But you shall receive power when the Holy Spirit has come upon you; and you shall be witnesses to Me in Jerusalem, and in all Judea and Samaria, and to the end of the earth’” (Acts 1:8, NKJV).

No matter how challenging the task, the promises of God are sure. Jesus’ statement that “‘this gospel of the kingdom will be preached in all the world as a witness to all the nations, and then the end will come’” (Matt. 24:14, NKJV) is a promise. The proclamation of the gospel to the entire world may seem impossible, but God’s power will overcome every obstacle. Every person on planet Earth will have a reasonable opportunity to hear and understand God’s message of love and truth before the return of our Lord (See Rev. 18:1).

“I saw angels hurrying to and fro in heaven, descending to the earth, and again ascending to heaven, preparing for the fulfillment of some important event. Then I saw another mighty angel commissioned to descend to the earth, to unite his voice with the third angel, and give power and force to his message. Great power and glory were imparted to the angel, and as he descended, the earth was lightened with his glory. The light which attended this angel penetrated everywhere.”-Ellen G. White, Early Writings, p. 277.

God will finish His work. He will pour out His Spirit in mighty power and accomplish what seems impossible according to all human planning.

What are ways that you can, in your immediate sphere, be a more effective witness for the Lord? That is, what can you do to help see the fulfillment of Matthew 24:14?


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 23, 2013)

MONDAY September 23

The Early and Latter Rain

Both the Old and New Testament use the symbolism of water to represent the Holy Spirit. The prophet Isaiah quotes the words of our Lord, “‘“I will pour water on him who is thirsty. . . . I will pour My Spirit on your descendants”’” (Isa. 44:3, NKJV). Isaiah uses a common Hebrew literary device called parallelism. The second phrase in the passage explains the first. The prophet Joel also discusses the symbolism of water. God promises to water Israel’s fields, then declares, “‘And it shall come to pass afterward that I will pour out My Spirit on all flesh’” (Joel 2:28, NKJV). Jesus uses the symbolism of water to represent the Holy Spirit (John 7:37-39).

What are the two symbols that each of the following texts use regarding the outpouring of the Holy Spirit? Joel 2:21-24; 28-32; James 5:7-8. How are we to understand what they mean?

In Bible times, sowing and plowing took place from the middle of October, shortly after the falling of the early rains. These early rains brought the seed to germination and nurtured its early growth. The latter rain came in the late spring to bring the ripening fruit to harvest. The barley harvest and other grain harvests were spring events, followed by the fruit harvest in the summer and fall.

God uses the symbolism of the early and latter rain in two ways. The early rain of the Spirit fell upon the disciples at Pentecost in order to launch the Christian mission. The latter rain will be poured out on God’s church at the end of time in order to complete His mission on earth. The term the “early rain” also refers to the daily work of God’s Spirit convicting, instructing, guiding, and empowering each believer. The “latter rain” is a term used to describe a special endowment of God’s Holy Spirit on Christ’s church just before the coming of Jesus.

“Under the figure of the early and the latter rain, that falls in Eastern lands at seedtime and harvest, the Hebrew prophets foretold the bestowal of spiritual grace in extraordinary measure upon God’s church. The outpouring of the Spirit in the days of the apostles was the beginning of the early, or former, rain, and glorious was the result. . . .

“But near the close of earth’s harvest, a special bestowal of spiritual grace is promised to prepare the church for the coming of the Son of man. This outpouring of the Spirit is likened to the falling of the latter rain; and it is for this added power that Christians are to send their petitions to the Lord of the harvest ‘in the time of the latter rain.’”-Ellen G. White, The Acts of the Apostles , pp. 54, 55.


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 24, 2013)

*Prerequisites for the Latter Rain*

What do the following texts tell us about the preparation needed in order to receive the Holy Spirit’s power in its fullness? Acts 1:14, Zech. 10:1, Acts 3:18-20, 4:31, Ps. 119:25, John 6:63.

The Scriptures invite us to ask God for the Holy Spirit (Luke 11:13). The disciples believed Christ’s promise, waited in unity, and prayed for the outpouring of the Holy Spirit (Acts 1:8, 14). The reason that God asks us to pray for the Holy Spirit is not because He is unwilling to give us the Spirit but because we are not prepared to receive it. As we pray for the outpouring of the Holy Spirit, God works on our hearts to lead us to deeper repentance. Praying in small groups with other church members draws us into a closer bond of unity and fellowship. Both prayer and Bible study prepare our minds to be sensitive to the ministry of the Holy Spirit in our lives.

What is the natural result of spiritual renewal in our lives? Where does all spiritual revival and reformation lead? Ps. 51:10-13; Acts 4:13, 20; 5:33; 8:4.

All spiritual revival and genuine reformation lead to a passionate desire to witness. When our hearts are filled with a deep appreciation for everything that Jesus has done for us, then, like Peter and John “‘we cannot but speak the things which we have seen and heard’” (Acts 4:20, NKJV). The outpouring of the Holy Spirit in the early rain on the day of Pentecost empowered the disciples to effectively witness. Their witness was so powerful that a rebellious mob in Thessalonica screamed in fear that “‘these who have turned the world upside down have come here too’” (Acts 17:6, NKJV).

Just as the outpouring of the Holy Spirit on the day of Pentecost enabled the disciples to be a formidable witness to their generation, the outpouring of the Holy Spirit in latter-rain power will empower God’s church to reach the world in the final generation. It will take nothing less than latter-rain power to complete God’s mission on earth, and God offers nothing less. Heaven’s most precious gift is offered in infinite supply in order to accomplish the most urgent and important task ever entrusted His church.

The early disciples turned the world “upside down” with their preaching and witness. Why isn’t that said of us?


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 25, 2013)

The Baptism of Fire

Both the Old and New Testaments use a variety of symbols, such as water, wind, and oil, to describe the work of the Holy Spirit. John the Baptist links another image, that of fire, to the work of the Holy Spirit (Matt. 3:11, Luke 3:16).

There are many who have misunderstood John’s statement. The passage does not say, “‘He will baptize you with the Holy Spirit or with fire’” (NKJV) . It says, “He will baptize you with the Holy Spirit and with fire.” The second expression, “‘and with fire,’” explains the first expression, “the baptism of the Holy Spirit.” The baptism of the Holy Spirit is the baptism of fire. The word baptism in the New Testament is used 80 times and refers to total immersion.

Read the following passages and describe what the symbolism of fire represents in the Bible. Exod. 3:2-4; 24:17; 1 Kings 18:24; Mal. 3:2-3; Acts 2:1-4; Heb. 12:29.

The symbolism of fire is a symbol of the glory, presence, and power of God manifest in the ministry of the Holy Spirit. To be baptized with fire is to be immersed in the glory of God’s presence through the Holy Spirit in order to witness in His power. Moses met God at the burning bush and then left the glory of His presence in order to witness to Pharaoh. Elijah witnessed to Israel in the glory of God’s fiery presence on Mount Carmel. When tongues of fire fell on Pentecost, the disciples witnessed in languages that they had never before known. The baptism of the Holy Spirit is immersion in the presence and power of God in order that we can effectively witness of His glory. Once again, in the last days of earth’s history, God’s people will be immersed in His presence, filled with His power, and sent out to witness of His glory to the world.

The earth will be filled with the glory of God. “For the earth will be filled with the knowledge of the glory of the LORD as the waters cover the sea” (Hab. 2:14, NKJV). In prophetic vision, John saw an angel messenger descend from heaven and “the earth was illuminated with his glory” (Rev. 18:1, NKJV).

God’s glory, His loving character, will be revealed through the power of the Holy Spirit to a waiting world and a watching universe. Every person on planet Earth will have the opportunity to both hear and understand God’s last-day message.

God’s glory, His loving character, will be revealed to the world. How can you, right now, in your own sphere, reveal that glory in your life? What will that require on your part?


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 26, 2013)

*The Great Controversy Ended

The entire book of Revelation can be summarized in just a few words: Jesus wins, Satan loses .

Read Revelation 12:17; 17:13-14; 19:11-16. What is the central message of these passages?
*
Here is good news: the same Jesus who defeated Satan on the cross will come again and triumph over the powers of hell and put a full end to evil (Rev. 19:19-21; Ezek. 28:18-19). Evil will not have the last word. Poverty and pestilence will not have the last word. Sickness and suffering will not have the last word. Chaos and crime will not have the last word. Disease and death will not have the last word.

Instead, God will.

Until then, the Father, Son, and Holy Spirit are doing everything possible to reach every person. God’s heart aches over a lost world. Soon His people will reveal to the world, in both the witness of their words and their works, Jesus’ amazing grace and truth.

Of course, Satan will do everything in His power to oppose this witness. The final crisis will break upon this world. Jesus will pour out His Spirit in latter-rain power, and the work of God on earth will be finished.

“Servants of God, with their faces lighted up and shining with holy consecration, will hasten from place to place to proclaim the message from heaven. By thousands of voices, all over the earth, the warning will be given. Miracles will be wrought, the sick will be healed, and signs and wonders will follow the believers.”-Ellen G. White, The Great Controversy, p. 612.

The work of God on earth will be finished. Jesus will come. All heaven and earth will rejoice. There is no more important priority in our lives than experiencing a revival of God’s grace in our hearts daily and inviting His Holy Spirit to make us into His image (1 John 3:1-3).

Our world is falling apart. Who can’t see that? Is there anything that matters more than opening our hearts to Jesus and pleading for the revival and reformation so needed, not just by each one of us individually but by our church as a whole? What would happen if our own hearts were totally surrendered to Him and we were completely devoted to spreading this message to the world?


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 27, 2013)

*FRIDAY September 27*
*
Further Study*: “The message will be carried not so much by argument as by the deep conviction of the Spirit of God. The arguments have been presented. The seed has been sown, and now it will spring up and bear fruit. The publications distributed by missionary workers have exerted their influence, yet many whose minds were impressed have been prevented from fully comprehending the truth or from yielding obedience. Now the rays of light penetrate everywhere, the truth is seen in its clearness, and the honest children of God sever the bands which have held them. Family connections, church relations, are powerless to stay them now. Truth is more precious than all besides. Notwithstanding the agencies combined against the truth, a large number take their stand upon the Lord’s side.”-Ellen G. White, The Great Controversy, p. 612.

Discussion Questions:

In the quote above, Ellen G. White wrote: “The message will be carried not so much by argument as by the deep conviction of the Spirit of God.” In class, discuss what you think that means. What does it not mean? After all, our message is very logical, very reasonable, and it comes with some very powerful arguments in its favor. How are we to understand, then, what she is telling us?
What spiritual application do the promises God gave to His people in the Old Testament have for His church today? Deut. 11:13-18, Hos. 6:1-3, 10:12.
Dr. Stephen Hawking, one of the world’s greatest scientists, called the concept of an afterlife a “fairy story for people afraid of the dark.” Why does a statement like that show just how crucial and hopeful our message is for a world that knows neither God nor His love?
Though we don’t know when Jesus is going to come back, we do know that we want Him to and that we want this sin-sick world to end and a new sinless world to begin. That’s why we believe revival and reformation are so crucial to us as a people, and it’s why our leaders are calling us to it. In the end, though, it will not come by anything other than the work of the Holy Spirit in our hearts, and that will not happen until we, as individuals, make a conscious choice to surrender ourselves with all our hearts and souls and minds to the Lord. How can we, without judging others, without comparing ourselves among ourselves, do our part to encourage each other to be prepared for the work of the Holy Spirit in our lives?
Inside Story~  North American Division: United States

I Want to Serve!

Marquan loves Jesus and wants everyone to know about Him. When he was 5, he wanted to learn to read so he could read the Bible for himself. One day he asked his pastor for a job at church. The pastor invited him to tell the children’s story. Marquan did a good job and was invited to speak more often. Then one day the pastor asked him to preach.

“Me? I’m only 8 years old,” Marquan said, surprised.

“It doesn’t matter how old you are,” the pastor smiled. “God can use anyone if they’re willing.” I’m just a kid, he thought. What would I preach about? Would people even listen to a child? Marquan promised to pray about it.

Marquan’s grandmother told him that the prophet Jeremiah had thought he was too young to preach too, but God had told him that he must share the love of God with everyone God sent him to. Marquan decided that God was asking him to preach. His father helped him write his first sermon, and then Marquan memorized it.

Marquan felt a little nervous on the day he was to preach. But he remembered God’s words to the prophet Isaiah, “I have put my words in your mouth” (Isaiah 51:16, NIV). Marquan knew that God was with him, and his nervousness went away.

People at other churches in his town heard about the boy’s sermon, and they invited him to speak at their churches. Marquan accepted the invitations, for he had promised God that he would do whatever God asked him to do. He prayed that his sermons would be a blessing to everyone who heard them.

When Marquan was 12, his pastor offered him a new challenge. “The church is planning a three-week Revelation Seminar, and we would like you to lead it,” the pastor said. Preparing and preaching 21 sermons was a huge commitment for a young boy. But Marquan prayed about it and felt sure that God wanted him to do it.

The church held the meetings in a rented hall. On opening night some 250 people came. Many returned each night to hear a young boy preach God’s word.

“I’ve learned that if we’re willing, God can use anyone to tell others about Jesus,” Marquan said. “It doesn’t matter how old you are; Jesus just wants you to be willing to tell others about Him.”

God has blessed us with truths millions don’t know. It’s our duty to share these truths. We can tell others, we can pray for them, and we can give mission offerings so that those we may never meet will have a chance to hear that Jesus loves us.


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 3, 2013)

Quarter 4, 2013

The Picture of Salvation

by: Martin Pröbstle

Unquestionably, the greatest revelation of the love and character of God was at the cross, where the Lord offered Himself in the person of Jesus Christ as a sacrifice for the sins of a world that never had to sin to begin with. To help us to understand better what this great sacrifice meant, God devised the earthly sanctuary, a pictorial representation of the plan of salvation. This earthly sanctuary, however, only modeled the heavenly one, which is the true center of God’s presence and of His activity in the universe.

When God established the sanctuary on earth, He used it as a teaching tool. The Israelite sanctuary and its services displayed important truths about redemption, about the character of God, and about the final disposition of sin.

The sanctuary formed the template to help us to understand Jesus as our Sacrifice and High Priest. When John the Baptist told his disciples that Jesus was the “Lamb of God who takes away the sin of the world” (John 1:29, 36, NKJV), they understood what John meant because they understood something of the sanctuary. The book of Hebrews presupposed a knowledge about the ancient Israelite priesthood so that the original recipients of the letter could grasp what Jesus was doing for them in heaven. Sanctuary terminology was also used to teach truths about Christian living. In short, knowledge of the sanctuary system became a foundation for the new message of salvation in Christ.

However, throughout much of the Christian era, the sanctuary message was largely forgotten. Not until the middle of the nineteenth century, when Seventh-day Adventists began to appreciate God’s paradigm of salvation anew including the message of the pre-Advent judgment, was a fresh emphasis placed on the sanctuary.

“The subject of the sanctuary was the key which unlocked the mystery of the disappointment of 1844. It opened to view a complete system of truth, connected and harmonious, showing that God’s hand had directed the great advent movement and revealing present duty as it brought to light the position and work of His people.”—Ellen G. White, The Great Controversy, p. 423.

As the key for a complete system of truth, the sanctuary and Christ’s priestly ministry became the basis for the Seventh-day Adventist faith—and still remains so. In fact, the sanctuary message is the Adventists’ unique doctrine. At the same time, no other doctrine of the Seventh-day Adventist Church (with the possible exception of the Sabbath) has faced so many challenges. Fortunately, throughout the years, these challenges have not only been withstood, they have increased our understanding of this crucial teaching and have made us, as a people, stronger in our understanding of salvation.

Ellen G. White recommended focusing our highest attention on the sanctuary because “the sanctuary in heaven is the very center of Christ’s work in behalf of men. It concerns every soul living upon the earth. It opens to view the plan of redemption, bringing us down to the very close of time and revealing the triumphant issue of the contest between righteousness and sin. It is of the utmost importance that all should thoroughly investigate these subjects.”— The Great Controversy, p. 488. Thus, we can “exercise the faith which is essential at this time” and “occupy the position which God designs [us] to fill.”— The Great Controversy, p. 488.

The sanctuary discloses the heart of God. Studying the sanctuary will bring us close to the presence of the Supreme and to the personality of our Savior, and draw us into a deeper personal relationship with Him.

Hence, our study for this quarter: God’s sanctuary, both His earthly model and the heavenly original.

Martin Pröbstle lives with his wife, Marianne, and their two sons, Max and Jonathan, in Austria. He is a professor of Hebrew Bible at Seminar Schloss Bogenhofen, Austria.


Lesson 1 September 28–October 4

The Heavenly Sanctuary


SABBATH AFTERNOON

Read for This Week’s Study: Jer. 23:23-24; Ps. 89:14; Revelation 4 and 5; Ps. 11:4–7; Deut. 25:1; Heb. 8:1-2.

Memory Text: “ ‘Then hear in heaven Your dwelling place their prayer and their supplication, and maintain their cause’ ” (1 Kings 8:49, NKJV).

Where does God live?”

The innocent question of a six-year-old could be quite perplexing. This question could easily lead to more difficult ones, such as, “If God lives in one place, how is it possible that He is everywhere?” Or, “Does God need a dwelling place?” Or, “If He doesn’t need one, why does He have one?” Or, “If He does need one, why does He need it?”

Good questions, and, given the little we know (and the lot we don’t), they are not so easy to answer. Nevertheless, we can answer with what we do know. As Seventh-day Adventists, we know from the Bible that God dwells in heaven, that He is actively working in our behalf “up there,” and that the center of His work is in the heavenly sanctuary.

Scripture is clear: the heavenly sanctuary is a real place, and from it we can learn truths about the character and work of our God. Thus the focus of this week’s lesson is the heavenly sanctuary and what God is doing there for us, because what He is doing in the sanctuary is, indeed, for us.

Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, October 5.

Sunday September 29

God’s Residence

We often say that “God is everywhere.” Or that He is “omnipresent,” which means that He is present throughout the universe. “ ‘Am I a God near at hand, . . . and not a God afar off? . . . Do I not fill heaven and earth?’ ” (Jer. 23:23-24, NKJV). David understood, too, that nobody can flee from God (Psalm 139). Indeed, as Paul argues, God is close to everyone, at least in a spiritual sense (Acts 17:27-28).

Complementing God’s attribute of omnipresence is His eternal existence. God has neither beginning nor end (Ps. 90:2). He has always been and will always be (Jude 1:25).

Read 1 Kings 8:49 and Psalm 102:19. What do they teach us about the place where God dwells? How are we to understand what this means? Can we understand it?

The Scriptures are full of statements about God’s residence being in heaven (1 Kings 8:30, 43, 49). Does this mean that God is more present in heaven than He is anywhere else? God obviously dwells in heaven in a special way, in His glorious presence and pure holiness. The greatest manifestation of God’s presence exists in heaven.

There is a difference, however, between God’s “general presence” and His “special presence.” God is generally present everywhere; yet, He chooses to reveal Himself in a special way in heaven and, as we will see, in the heavenly sanctuary.

Of course, we have to admit that we are limited in our understanding of His physical nature. He is spirit (John 4:24) and as such cannot be contained in any structure or dimension (1 Kings 8:27). Even so, the Bible presents heaven (John 14:1–3) and the heavenly sanctuary as real places (Heb. 8:2) where God can be seen (Acts 7:55-56; Rev. 4:2-3). We have to believe that even heaven and the heavenly sanctuary are places where God condescends to meet His creation.

There are many things that are difficult for us to imagine or understand, such as the dwelling place of God. Yet, the Bible says that this dwelling place is real. How can we learn to trust in all that the Bible teaches us, no matter how hard it is sometimes to understand? Why is it important for us to learn to trust even when we don’t understand?


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 3, 2013)

*Throne Room*

*Read Psalms 47:6–9; 93:1-2; 103:19. What do these texts teach us about God and His throne?*

Several visions of the heavenly throne occur in the Bible. Most depict a kind of heavenly assembly, with God as King. Interestingly enough, most of them are concerned with human affairs, usually presenting God as acting for or speaking in behalf of the righteous.

The Bible also reveals God as sovereign. For instance, the kingship of the Lord is a recurring theme in the Psalms. God is not only King in heaven but also “King of all the earth” (Ps. 47:7, NKJV), and not only in the future but already in the here and now (Ps. 93:2).

That God’s throne is established in heaven has several ramifications. One of them is that God is independent and superior to the rest of the universe.

Read Psalms 89:14, 97:2. What do these texts teach us about the character of God and how He rules?

God’s rule encompasses righteousness and justice as well as love and truthfulness. These moral qualities describe how He acts in the human world and underscore His position in the entire universe. These qualities, which compose His rule, are the same as those that He wants His people to manifest in their lives (Mic. 6:8, compare Isa. 59:14), and it is our sacred privilege to do so.

“As in obedience to His natural laws the earth should produce its treasures, so in obedience to His moral law the hearts of the people were to reflect the attributes of His character.”—Ellen G. White, The Adventist Home, p. 144.

How can we better manifest goodness, righteousness, and justice in a world filled with evil, unrighteousness, and injustice? Why must we do these things?

Tuesday October 1

Worship in Heaven

Read Revelation 4 and 5. What do these two chapters teach us about the heavenly dwelling place of God? In what way is the plan of salvation revealed in these texts, as well?

The vision of the heavenly throne room is a vision of the heavenly sanctuary. This is made evident from the language referring to the Hebrew religious system. For instance, the words for door and trumpet in Revelation 4:1 appear often in the Septuagint (an ancient Greek translation of the Old Testament) in reference to the sanctuary. The three precious stones in Revelation 4:3 are part of the High Priest’s breastplate. The seven lampstands are reminiscent of the lampstands in Solomon’s temple. The twenty-four elders remind us of the twenty-four divisions of service for the temple priests throughout the year, and their prayer offering in the golden bowls of “incense” (Ps. 141:2). All of these verses point back to the Old Testament worship service, which centered around the earthly sanctuary.

Finally, the slain Lamb of Revelation 5 points, of course, to Christ’s sacrificial death. Christ, the Lamb, is the only mediator of divine salvation and is accounted worthy because of His triumph (Rev. 5:5), His sacrifice (Rev. 5:9, 12), and His divinity (Rev. 5:13).

“Christ took upon Himself humanity, and laid down His life a sacrifice, that man, by becoming a partaker of the divine nature, might have eternal life.”—Ellen G. White, Selected Messages, book 3, p. 141.

What we see in these two chapters, centering around God’s throne, is a depiction of God’s work for the salvation of humanity. We can see, too, that this work has unfolded before the other intelligent beings in heaven, a key theme in The Great Controversy motif.

Think about what it means that Christ, as God Himself, took on our humanity and died as our Substitute; that is, whatever wrongs you have done and for which you yourself should be punished, fell on Him instead. Why should this truth motivate everything that you do?


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 3, 2013)

*Court Room*

*Read Psalm 11:4–7 and Habakkuk 2:20.* What else does God do in His heavenly temple, and why is this important for us to know?

Many Psalms reveal that the Lord is not indifferent to the needs of the righteous or to the injustices that they often face. He will react to the issues that cry out for redress, and He will “ ‘justify the righteous and condemn the wicked,’ ” just as any good judge would do (Deut. 25:1, NKJV).

When God judges, the throne room becomes a courtroom, and the heavenly throne, a judgment seat. The One enthroned is the One who judges (see Ps. 9:4–8), a concept known in the ancient Near East, where kings often functioned as judges, as well.

Divine judgment involves both the wicked and the righteous. While the wicked receive a punishment similar to that received by Sodom and Gomorrah, the upright “will behold His face” (Ps. 11:6-7, NASB). The classic combination of throne room and judgment appears in Daniel 7:9–14 (a significant passage that we will study later). There again, the judgment consists of two strands: a verdict of vindication for the saints and a sentence of condemnation for God’s enemies.

In the book of Habakkuk, after Habakkuk asks God why He is silent about injustice (Habakkuk 1), God answers that that He will certainly judge (Hab. 2:1–5). While idols have no “breath” or “spirit” (Hab. 2:19), the Creator God is enthroned in His temple, the heavenly sanctuary, and He is ready to judge.

The prophetic appeal is, “ ‘Let all the earth be silent before Him’ ” (Hab. 2:20, NASB). The appropriate attitude toward God’s ruling and judging is awed silence and hushed reverence.

The place where God reveals His special presence and where He is worshiped by the heavenly beings is the same place where He is rendering righteous judgment for all humans: the sanctuary in heaven. God is just, and all our questions about justice will be answered in God’s time, not ours.

However much we cry out for justice, we so often don’t see justice in the present. Why, then, must we trust in God’s justice? Without that promise, what hope do we have?
*
Thursday October 3*

Place of Salvation

Read Hebrews 8:1-2. What is Christ doing at the throne of God?

The book of Hebrews teaches that Christ is ministering in the heavenly sanctuary as our High Priest. His work there is focused on our salvation, for He appears “in the presence of God for us” (Heb. 9:24, NASB). He sympathizes with us, giving us assurance that we will not be rejected, but instead, receive mercy and grace (Heb. 4:15-16) because of what Jesus has done for us. As in the earthly sanctuary, the heavenly is the location where “atonement” (or “reconciliation”) is made for the sins of the believers (Heb. 2:17). The Jesus who died for us is the One now ministering in heaven “for us,” as well.

Read Revelation 1:12–20, 8:2–6, 11:19, and 15:5–8. What sanctuary imagery appears in these passages?

The verses in today’s study are just some of the places in the book of Revelation where sanctuary imagery appears. In fact, most of the major sections of the book often begin with or contain a sanctuary scene.

The first introductory scene shows Christ, clothed as high priest, walking among the seven lampstands (Rev. 1:12–20). The second shows the heavenly throne room, and the verses reveal a wide variety of sanctuary imagery: throne, lamps, sea, slain Lamb, blood, golden bowls of incense (Revelation 4 and 5). The third scene refers to the continual service of intercession in the context of the first apartment of the heavenly sanctuary (Rev. 8:2–6). The fourth and central scene gives us a glimpse of the Ark of the Covenant in the second apartment (Rev. 11:19). The fifth scene brings the entire tabernacle in heaven into view (Rev. 15:5–8). The sixth scene is unique in that it does not contain any explicit references to the sanctuary, perhaps to illustrate that Christ’s work there is finished (Rev. 19:1–10). The final scene is all about the glorious holy city on earth, which is portrayed as the tabernacle “coming down out of heaven” (Rev. 21:1–8, NASB).

A careful study of these scenes reveals that they are interconnected, showing an internal progression in the salvation accomplished by God: from Christ on earth, to His heavenly ministry in the first and second apartments, to His High Priestly ministry’s end, and finally to the new earth tabernacle.


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 4, 2013)

Further Study: “Paul had a view of heaven, and in discoursing on the glories there, the very best thing he could do was to not try to describe them. He tells us that eye had not seen nor ear heard, neither hath it entered into the heart of man the things which God hath prepared for those that love Him. So you may put your imagination to the stretch, you may try to the very best of your abilities to take in and consider the eternal weight of glory, and yet your finite senses, faint and weary with the effort, cannot grasp it, for there is an infinity beyond. It takes all of eternity to unfold the glories and bring out the precious treasures of the Word of God.”—Ellen G. White, The SDA Bible Commentary, vol. 6, p. 1,107.
“The abiding place of the King of kings, where thousand thousands minister unto Him, and ten thousand times ten thousand stand before Him (Daniel 7:10); that temple, filled with the glory of the eternal throne, where seraphim, its shining guardians, veil their faces in adoration, could find, in the most magnificent structure ever reared by human hands, but a faint reflection of its vastness and glory. Yet important truths concerning the heavenly sanctuary and the great work there carried forward for man’s redemption were taught by the earthly sanctuary and its services.”—Ellen G. White, The Great Controversy, p. 414.

Discussion Questions:

Look at the last quote in Friday’s study from Ellen G. White. What does she mean when she says that many “important truths” for our salvation were taught in the earthly sanctuary and its services? What are some of those truths, and why are they important?
What does it mean that God “dwells” in heaven? How do you understand that concept?
This week’s lesson touched on the idea that the onlooking universe sees the work that God is doing in behalf of humanity. Why is that a crucial concept to grasp? How does this concept help us to understand The Great Controversy motif and what that motif means in the whole plan of salvation? What does it tell us about the character of God that He would leave His ways open to the scrutiny of beings that He, Himself, created?
Inside Story~  ECD Division: DRC

The Rude Neighbor

Jules and some choir members were going door-to-door to share their faith in Kinshasa, Democratic Republic of the Congo. As they approached one home, a man yelled angrily, “I don’t want you here! Get out!” Jules tried to talk to the man, but he shouted angry threats at them. Quietly the believers left and went next door. The neighbor, Mangu, listened to the choir members sing several spiritual songs. He thanked them and accepted a pamphlet they offered.

On Sabbath Jules and his friends returned to Mangu’s home to sing and share their faith again. Simon, the neighbor who had been so rude to the young people, saw the visitors in Mangu’s yard and walked over to see what was happening. Mangu showed Simon the Bible study pamphlet.

Simon asked Mangu for the pamphlet. “This one is mine,” Mangu said. “Ask for your own.” Simon swallowed his embarrassment and invited the Adventists to come to his house.

“I saw the Bible lesson you gave Mangu,” Simon said. “I want to read it too. I want to know what’s so special about Adventists.”

Simon listened to Jules and his friends talk about Jesus. The young people invited Simon and his family to join the choir’s Bible-study group. “I’d like one of these pamphlets for my wife and each of my children,” Simon said quietly.

Jules smiled as he pulled out more Bible pamphlets. “Could we have Bible studies here in our home?” Simon asked. Jules agreed. He and one other young man returned to Simon’s home every week for a month. Then Simon and his wife and children joined the Bible-study group at the church.

When the church announced evangelistic meetings, Simon and his family attended every meeting. Simon and his wife asked to be baptized, and later the couple’s three teenage children joined the church as well.

Simon, the once-rude neighbor who wouldn’t allow the youth into his home, now shares his faith with anyone who will listen. He urged his neighbor, Mangu, to check out the Adventists, and Mangu now attends the Bible study group every week.

Our mission offerings help reach people in difficult places such as Kinshasa, where less than one in a thousand is an Adventist Christian. Thank you for sharing.

http://hopess.hopetv.org/


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 5, 2013)

*“Heaven” on Earth


SABBATH AFTERNOON*

*Read for This Week’s Study: Gen. 1:31–2:3; Exod. 39:32, 43; 25:9; Heb. 8:5; John 2:19–21; 1 Cor. 3:16-17; Rev. 21:1–22.
*
Memory Text: “Who serve the copy and shadow of the heavenly things, as Moses was divinely instructed when he was about to make the tabernacle. For He said, ‘See that you make all things according to the pattern shown you on the mountain’” (Hebrews 8:5, NKJV).

Though the sanctuary in heaven is the original, the one where God Himself is ministering “for us,” the Lord has revealed truths about this sanctuary in different ways to us here on earth.

God created the Garden of Eden as a symbol of the sanctuary. The heavenly sanctuary and its function in salvation were represented in the earthly tabernacle and the larger structure of the Israelite temples.

In Jesus, of course, the temple was made manifest in a human being. And, finally, the heavenly temple will come down to the new earth.

As we will see, God has used concepts relating to the heavenly sanctuary to reveal truth. This week we will study some of those concepts.

Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, October 12.


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 7, 2013)

*The First “Sanctuary” on Earth*

Bible students have noted that many features of the Garden of Eden correspond to the later sanctuaries in Israel, indicating that Eden was the first symbolic “temple” on earth. Some parallels between Eden and the sanctuary include:

1. At the end of the Creation account and the report describing the construction of the wilderness tabernacle, the same three elements—approval, completion, and blessing—are expressed with the same key words (compare “all,” “finish,” and “bless” in Gen. 1:31–2:3 with Exod. 39:32, 43; 40:33).

2. Just as God was “walking in the Garden” (Gen. 3:8, NASB), so He was in the midst of His people in the sanctuary (2 Sam. 7:6=7).

3. Adam was to “tend” and “keep” the Garden (Gen. 2:15, NKJV). The same two verbs are used for the service of the Levites in the tabernacle (Num. 3:7-8).

4. Garden-like imagery appears all throughout the sanctuary (Exod. 25:31–36, 1 Kings 6:18).

5. Cherubim guarded the Garden (Gen. 3:24); two cherubim were stationed in the most holy place (Exod. 25:18–22).

6. Just as Creation took six days, each day being introduced by “God said” and all followed by the Sabbath, so there are six “the Lord spoke to Moses” sections concerning the tabernacle (Exod. 25:1; 30:11, 17, 22, 34; 31:1) followed by a seventh section about the Sabbath (Exod. 31:12-17).

7. The sanctuary was finished on the first day of the first month (Exod. 40:17), the Hebrew New Year’s Day, which recalls the completion of the world at Creation.

Genesis 2 did not need to be explicit about these parallels; the ancients understood them. For example, a Jewish writing of the second century B.C. claims that “the garden of Eden was the holy of holies and the dwelling of the Lord.”

The Garden of Eden is called the “garden of God” (Isa. 51:3, Ezek. 28:13, 31:9). It was God’s dwelling on earth, the place where our first parents were intended to worship and commune with Him. Therefore, the greatest loss of the Fall was not the expulsion of Adam and Eve from the Garden but their loss of being in the immediate presence of God.

Dwell on the concept of the word sanctuary itself. What comes to your mind? What things form a “sanctuary” for you now? How does your understanding of these sanctuaries on earth help you to understand better what God’s sanctuary in heaven provides for us?


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 7, 2013)

*Monday October 7*

*Copy of the Pattern*

*Read Exodus 25:9, 40; Hebrews 8:5; 9:23, 24. What is the relationship between the earthly and heavenly sanctuaries?*

The Scriptures clearly teach that Moses did not invent the tabernacle but built it according to the divine instruction that he had received on the mountain (Exod. 26:30, 27:8, Num. 8:4). The earthly sanctuary was to be constructed after the “pattern” (Exod. 25:9, 40). The Hebrew word for “pattern” (tabnit) expresses the idea of a model or copy; thus, we can conclude that Moses saw some kind of miniature model that represented the heavenly sanctuary and that this model served as the pattern for the earthly.

Therefore, the heavenly temple is the original, the model for the Israelite sanctuaries. What is also obvious is that we cannot equate the sanctuary in heaven with heaven itself. The heavenly temple is “in heaven” (Rev. 11:19, 14:17, 15:5); thus, heaven contains it. The two are not synonymous.

The book of Hebrews explains in unmistakable terms that the heavenly sanctuary is real. The sanctuary in heaven is called the “true tabernacle” (Heb. 8:2, NKJV), as well as the “greater and more perfect tabernacle” (Heb. 9:11, NKJV), while the earthly is a “copy and shadow” of the heavenly one (Heb. 8:5, NKJV). As a shadow is always a mere representation of something real, and an imperfect and faint representation at that, the earthly sanctuary is a mere representation of the heavenly. Whatever its limitations, however, the earthly sanctuary does reflect the reality of the heavenly in important ways.

The relationship between the two is called typology. Typology is a divinely designed, prophetic prefiguration that involves two corresponding historical realities, called type (original) and antitype (copy). Because the correspondence runs from the type (original) to the antitype (copy), we can see in Hebrews that the heavenly model that Moses had seen is referred to as “type” or “pattern” (Heb. 8:5) and the earthly sanctuary as “antitype” or “copy” (Heb. 9:24). This truth presents more evidence that the heavenly existed prior to the earthly. As Seventh-day Adventists, we are on solid biblical ground when we in emphasize the physical reality of the heavenly sanctuary.


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 8, 2013)

*Jesus as the Sanctuary*

Read John 2:19–21. Why is Jesus’ body compared to the temple? See also John 1:14.

One of the themes in the Gospel of John is that with Jesus, the better “temple” has come. Tabernacle imagery is used as early as in John 1:14. Jesus is the Word who “dwelt” among men, and they saw His “glory.” The Greek word used for “to dwell” (skenoo) is the verbal form of the Greek noun for “tabernacle” (skene); so, one could translate verse 14 as the Word “tabernacled among us.” In this context, the word glory recalls the glory of God that filled both the wilderness tabernacle (Exod. 40:34-35) and Solomon’s temple at its inauguration (2 Chron. 7:1–3). So, when Christ came to earth as a human, He fulfilled God’s temple promise to dwell among His people.

As the texts above show, Jesus declared Himself to be the temple, signifying already the end of the earthly temple’s significance after His death (John 2:19–21, Matt. 27:51). Also, when Jesus said that He is the Bread of Life (John 6:35) and the Light of the World (John 8:12), He might have been pointing beyond the manna on the table to the Bread of the Presence and the lampstand, objects in the earthly sanctuary. A definite reference to the sanctuary is the designation of Jesus as the sacrificial “Lamb of God,” who will bear the sin of the world (John 1:29).

“All who did service in connection with the sanctuary were being educated constantly in regard to the intervention of Christ in behalf of the human race. This service was designed to create in every heart a love for the law of God, which is the law of His kingdom. The sacrificial offering was to be an object lesson of the love of God revealed in Christ—in the suffering, dying victim, who took upon Himself the sin of which man was guilty, the innocent being made sin for us.”—Ellen G. White, Selected Messages, book 1, p. 233.

Because of our sinful natures, it’s so easy to think that God is angry with us. How does the revelation of God’s love, as seen in the life and death of Jesus, help each of us to realize on a personal level that God loves us despite our faults? In what ways should this realization encourage us to gain victories over self?


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 11, 2013)

*The Church as the Sanctuary*

After Christ’s ascension to heaven and His inauguration as High Priest in the sanctuary there, the temple on earth no longer had any real purpose in the plan of salvation (see Matt. 27:50-51). However, God still seeks to dwell among His people on earth, which was now possible through the Holy Spirit. The apostles use temple imagery to convey this truth.

Read 1 Corinthians 3:16-17; 6:19-20; 2 Corinthians 6:16; Ephesians 2:19–22. Notice the sanctuary imagery in these texts. What truth does the Bible teach us here?

Paul speaks in 1 Corinthians 3:16-17 to the church as a corporate unity, and he presents to them the temple themes of ownership (1 Cor. 3:16) and of holiness (1 Cor. 3:17). He applies the same principles in 1 Corinthians 6:19-20 to the individual believer. As a temple, the believer is holy terrain and, as such, is under divine obligation to live in holiness. Paul uses the temple imagery to emphasize his call for pure and holy living, which in this context he identifies as sexual purity over immorality (1 Cor. 6:15–18). Paul’s last reference to the church as a divine sanctuary fits in to this pattern. There is no common ground between believers and unbelievers (2 Cor. 6:14–7:1), for the church is in a covenant relationship with God and thus is exclusively His (2 Cor. 6:18).

At the same time, the church is not only God’s temple but also a holy priesthood (1 Pet. 2:5, 9). No doubt, with such a privilege as this, important responsibilities follow. How crucial that we surrender our lives in faith and obedience to the Lord who has given us so much, and who, therefore, asks much of us in return.

Of course, we are saved by Christ’s righteousness, which covers us completely. However, because of what we have been given in Christ by grace, what does God ask of us in return? And even more important, how can we best do that which He asks of us?

*Thursday October 10*

New Creation

Read Revelation 7:15–17. Where are the redeemed, and how does this passage portray them?

These verses describe the redeemed as kings and priests who serve in God’s palace and temple (Rev. 1:6, 5:10, 20:6). The promise that “He who sits on the throne will spread His tabernacle over them” (Rev. 7:15, NASB) alludes to God’s presence in the wilderness sanctuary, where He dwelt among ancient Israel as its Leader. On the new earth, the sanctuary once more becomes the perfect place of relationship where God and the redeemed meet. It guarantees shelter, protection, and the ultimate fulfillment of life in the presence of God and His Christ. The One who once tabernacled among men (John 1:14) now spreads the tabernacle over His saints so that they may “tabernacle” in His place.

Read Revelation 21:1–22. How is the New Jerusalem described? What parallels do you find between the holy city and the sanctuary in these texts?

John does not see a temple in the New Jerusalem (Rev. 21:22), but this does not mean that there is no temple. Rather, the New Jerusalem itself is the temple and the “tabernacle of God” (Rev. 21:3, NKJV). Several sanctuary elements are assigned to the New Jerusalem: it is “holy” and of heavenly origin (Rev. 21:2, 10); it has the same cubical form as did the Most Holy Place (Rev. 21:16, 1 Kings 6:20); similar to the temple precincts, “nothing unclean” is allowed into the city (Rev. 21:27); and, most importantly of all, God is present. In the sanctuary of God, we can live with Him in the closest relationship possible (Rev. 21:3, 7). This is the goal of salvation.

An eternity in a close relationship with God? Why is it, then, so crucial for us to walk, as Ellen G. White says over and over, “in close communion with God” now?

*Friday October 11*

Further Study: Ellen G. White, “The School of the Hereafter,” pp. 301–309, in Education; “The Controversy Ended,” pp. 673–678, in The Great Controversy.

“A fear of making the future inheritance seem too material has led many to spiritualize away the very truths which lead us to look upon it as our home. Christ assured His disciples that He went to prepare mansions for them in the Father’s house. Those who accept the teachings of God’s word will not be wholly ignorant concerning the heavenly abode. And yet, ‘eye hath not seen, nor ear heard, neither have entered into the heart of man, the things which God hath prepared for them that love Him.’ 1 Corinthians 2:9. Human language is inadequate to describe the reward of the righteous. It will be known only to those who behold it. No finite mind can comprehend the glory of the Paradise of God.”—Ellen G. White, The Great Controversy, pp. 674, 675.

*Discussion Questions:*

Why do you think it is important for us to understand that God’s heavenly sanctuary is a real place? At the same time, too, why must we be careful not to make too detailed a comparison between the earthly and the heavenly temple?
In class, dwell more on the idea of the church as a “sanctuary.” How do you understand this truth? Also, how can we as a church better fulfill this crucial teaching?
“Know ye not that ye are the temple of God, and that the Spirit of God dwelleth in you? If any man defile the temple of God, him shall God destroy; for the temple of God is holy, which temple ye are” (1 Cor. 3:16-17). What do these texts teach us, and how can we apply their teachings to the way that we live?
Dwell more on this idea that we are “priests” now and that we will function as priests after the Second Coming. What are those functions for us now, and what will they be after Jesus returns? Why does even the use of the word priests show us just how central the concept of the sanctuary is to the plan of salvation?
Inside Story~  NSD Division: China

*Faithful Little Flock*

In China pastors often have several churches. Pastor Sun oversees 10 churches and 200 small groups with a membership of about 5,000. To shepherd this large and diverse flock, Pastor Sun trains lay evangelists.

Sister Xu found Christ and joined the Adventist church in the provincial capital. She wanted to share her new faith with her family and friends living in her hometown, Wu Yan, a city of about 100,000 people. When she arrived in Wu Yan, she found no other Adventists living there. Undaunted, she shared her faith first with her sister and then with others. Xu found several people who wanted to hear about Christ, and she asked Pastor Sun to send someone to help her plant a church in Wu Yan.

Pastor Sun sent Liu, a Global Mission pioneer, to work with Xu. He met with Xu’s sister and some neighbors in Xu’s home Another neighbor reported Liu’s activities to her own church officials, who made trouble for Liu.

The little band of new believers prayed that God would protect the infant flock, and Liu visited the neighbor’s church. He worshipped with them and made friends in the congregation. Liu met several people who were open to hearing what he believed, and he explained his work.

One woman in the church, Zhang, asked for Bible studies. Liu studied with her, and she in turn brought five others to meet Liu and study the Bible with him. All six people from the neighbor’s church began keeping the Sabbath. Liu encouraged them to continue attending their church on Sunday to find other honest-hearted Christians who wanted to know what the Bible teaches.

When the Sunday church’s leaders learned that more than 20 of their members were studying to become Adventists, they were angry and told them to stop attending their church. But the little group continued telling others what they had discovered. The believers invited their friends and those in need to come for prayer and help.

In one year more than 30 people are meeting regularly on the Sabbath, and 18 have been baptized. In China a new believer must know the Bible truths and pass an examination before they are baptized, so 18 baptisms is remarkable.

Our mission offerings support the world church in its challenging task of telling everyone everywhere that Jesus loves them and died to save them. Thank you for your part in supporting mission around the world.


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 12, 2013)

Sacrifice


*SABBATH AFTERNOON*

Read for This Week’s Study: Gen. 3:9–21; Exod. 12:21–27; Lev. 2:1–3; Gen. 22:1–19; Lev. 17:10-11; Phil. 4:18.

Memory Text: “I urge you, therefore, brethren, by the mercies of God, to present your bodies a living and holy sacrifice, acceptable to God, which is your spiritual service of worship” (Romans 12:1, NASB).

Central to the entire gospel is the concept of sacrifice. In the biblical languages, the words for “sacrifice” often depict the idea of drawing near, and of bringing something to God. The basic meaning of the Hebrew for offering or sacrifice describes the act of approaching, the act of bringing something into the presence of God. The Greek equivalent means “gift” and describes the presentation of a sacrifice.

Similarly, the English word offering comes from the Latin offerre, the presentation of a gift. The word sacrifice is a combination of the Latin sacer (holy) and facere (make) and refers to the act of making something sacred.

This week we will look at some of the sacrifices that believers have offered to God. We will discover that God has always been calling for sacrifices, and He is still doing so today.

Of course, and most important, God provided the ultimate sacrifice, that of Himself in the person of Jesus Christ.

Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, October 19.


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 13, 2013)

*Sunday October 13

The First Sacrifice*

*Read Genesis 3:9–21. What was God’s response to Adam and Eve after they sinned?
*
Adam and Eve lived in a perfect world, in a sanctuary-like garden, and God granted them face-to-face communion with their Creator. Their first sin opened a nearly insurmountable breach in their relationship to God. However, God had already planned how to counter such a breach of trust, and even before there came any judgment against them, He gave them the hope of a Savior (Gen. 3:15).

“Adam and Eve stood as criminals before their God, awaiting the sentence which transgression had incurred. But before they hear of the thorn and the thistle, the sorrow and anguish which should be their portion, and the dust to which they should return, they listen to words which must have inspired them with hope. Though they must suffer..., they might look forward to ultimate victory.”—Ellen G. White, That I May Know Him, p. 16.

The Lord showed them the ultimate foundation of that victory when, immediately after His judgment speech, He made for them garments of skin to cover their nakedness and shame. Although unstated, it may be reasonable to assume that an innocent animal had to die for this, and perhaps even that it was understood as a kind of sacrifice (Gen. 3:21).

God’s providing clothes for the culprits became a symbolic act. Just as the sacrifices in the desert sanctuary guaranteed the special relationship between God and His people, so the clothing in the Garden assured the guilty of God’s unchanging good will toward them.

So, from the earliest days of human history, sacrifices taught that sinful humans could find union with God, but only through the death of Jesus, prefigured in those sacrifices.

Reread Genesis 3:9–21. What does it say to you that even before God spoke any words of judgment to the guilty pair, He gave them the promise of “ultimate victory”? What does this say about God’s attitude toward us, even in our fallen state?


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 15, 2013)

Monday October 14
*
Types of Offerings*

In Old Testament times, believers could bring offerings on different occasions and in different personal circumstances. Different objects they were allowed to “offer” included clean animals, grain, or drink, as well as other things. The animal sacrifice is the oldest element in the sanctuary service, and together with the priestly service, it belongs to the center of the Israelite service. Religious life without sacrifice was inconceivable.

Which kinds of offerings are described in the following texts? Exod. 12:21–27, Lev. 2:1–3, Exod. 25:2–7, Lev. 4:27–31.

God established the sacrificial system so that believers could enter into a close relationship with Him. This is why offerings could be brought in all different kinds of situations: for thanksgiving, for an expression of joy and celebration, for a gift, for a petition for forgiveness, for a penitential plea, for a symbol of dedication, or for restitution.

Among the most important types of offerings were the burnt offering (Leviticus 1) and the grain offering (Leviticus 2), as well as the peace, or well-being offering (Leviticus 3), the purification offering (Leviticus 4), and the reparation (trespass) offering (Lev. 5:14–6:7). The first three were voluntary offerings, which were to remind the giver (and us) that, in the end, everything that we are and all that we have belong to God. The burnt offering symbolizes the total dedication of the one making the offering. The grain offering symbolizes the dedication of our material possessions to God, whether they be food, animals, or something else. The well-being offering is the only sacrifice in which the participant receives a part of the offering for personal consumption.

The other two sacrifices were obligatory. They reminded the people that, though wrongs have consequences, those wrongs can be “healed.” The purification offering, often called “sin offering,” was offered after ritual defilement or after the person became aware of a moral defilement through sin.

The widespread function of the offerings shows that every aspect of our life must come under God’s control. How can you learn to surrender completely everything you have, or are, to Him? What happens when you don’t do this?


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 15, 2013)

Tuesday October 15
*
Sacrifice at Moriah*

Read Genesis 22:1–19. What did Abraham learn about sacrifice?

What was God’s purpose in this incredible challenge to Abraham’s faith? The patriarch’s life with God had always been accompanied by divine promises: the promise of land, of descendants, and of blessings; the promise of a son; and the promise that God would take care of Ishmael. Abraham sacrificed, but it was always in the light of some promise. However, in the situation described in Genesis 22, Abraham did not get any divine promise; instead, he was told to sacrifice the living promise, his son. Following through on God’s command, Abraham showed that God was more important to him than anything else.

“It was to impress Abraham’s mind with the reality of the gospel, as well as to test his faith, that God commanded him to slay his son. The agony which he endured during the dark days of that fearful trial was permitted that he might understand from his own experience something of the greatness of the sacrifice made by the infinite God for man’s redemption. No other test could have caused Abraham such torture of soul as did the offering of his son. God gave His Son to a death of agony and shame.”—Ellen G. White, Patriarchs and Prophets, p. 154.

Concerning the sacrifice, Abraham understood two essential principles. First, no one but God Himself can bring the true sacrifice and the means of salvation. It is the Lord who will, who must, provide. Abraham eternalizes this principle by naming the place, “YHWH Jireh,” which means “The-Lord-Will-Provide.” Second, the actual sacrifice is substitutional, one that saves Isaac’s life. The ram is offered “in the place of” Isaac (Gen. 22:13, NASB). That animal, which God provided, prefigures the Lamb of God, Jesus Christ, on whom “the Lord has laid . . . the iniquity of us all” (Isa. 53:6-7; Acts 8:32, NKJV).

What an astonishing surrender to God! Who can imagine what that experience must have been like for Abraham? Think about the last time that you had to reach out in sheer faith and do something that caused you a lot of anguish. What did you learn from your actions, and how well has the lesson stuck?


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 16, 2013)

*Life for a Life*

Read Leviticus 17:10-11. What function does God give to the blood?

In a passage where God instructs the Israelites not to eat any blood, He provides an interesting reason for this prohibition: blood stands for life, and God has made sacrificial blood a ransom for human life. One life, represented by the blood, ransoms another life. The principle of substitution, which became explicit on Mount Moriah when Abraham offered the blood of the ram in the place of the blood of his son, is firmly anchored in God’s legal requirements for ancient Israel.

As in Genesis 22, God shows that it is He Himself who provides the means for atonement; in the Hebrew the I in “I have given it to you” (Lev. 17:11, NKJV) is emphasized. We cannot provide our own ransom. God must give it.

The concept is different from that of other religions that use sacrifices. In the Bible, it is not a human who approaches God and knows how to appease Him; it is God, rather, who provides the means for a person to come into His holy presence. And in Christ, He Himself provides the blood for ransom.

Read 1 Samuel 15:22 and Micah 6:6–8. What are some of the dangers of the ritual system?

God never intended the sacrificial service to be a substitute for the attitude of the heart; on the contrary, the sacrifices were to open the heart of the believer to the Lord. If we lose sight of the fact that sacrifices express a spiritual relationship between God and us, and that they all point to a much greater sacrifice, Jesus Christ, we could easily mistake the sacrificial ritual for an automatic apparatus for making atonement. Besides sacrifice, God really wants our hearts to be right with Him (Ps. 51:16-17). Consistently the Israelite prophets accused the people of false piety and called for them “to do justice, and to love kindness, and to walk humbly with your God” (Mic. 6:6–8, NRSV; compare Isa. 1:10-17).

In what ways do we face the same danger as expressed above? Why is it often so hard to realize that we could be doing exactly what the ancient Israelites did in this area? How can we avoid this mistake?


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 17, 2013)

Thursday October 17

Sacrifices Today/Living Sacrifice

Though after Christ’s sacrificial death there was no more need for animal sacrifices, the New Testament does talk about the need for another kind of sacrifice instead.

According to these texts, what kind of offerings are we to bring to God today? Rom. 12:1-2; Phil. 4:18; Heb. 13:15-16; 1 Pet. 2:5.

Terminology from the sacrificial system worked very well in describing the early Christian concept of what it meant to live a life totally consecrated to God. In fact, even when Paul was thinking about his martyrdom, he described himself as a drink offering (Phil. 2:17, 2 Tim. 4:6).

What specific message is given us in Romans 12:1? In what ways are we to manifest this truth in our own lives?

A “living sacrifice” means that the entire person is given to God. It includes the dedication of the body (Rom. 12:1) as well as the transformation of the inner being (vs. 2). We are to be set apart (“holy”) for the sole purpose of serving the Lord. Christians will present themselves wholly to the Lord because of the “mercies of God,” as described in Romans 12:1–11, which present Christ as our sacrifice, the means of our salvation.

In this context, Paul’s appeal is for Christians to imitate Christ. A true understanding of God’s grace leads to a life consecrated to God and to a loving service for others. Surrender of self and the desires of self to the will of God is the only reasonable response to Christ’s ultimate sacrifice for us.

In the end, there has to be a harmony between our understanding of spiritual and doctrinal truth and our service to others. Every aspect of life should express the believer’s genuine commitment to God. True worship is never only inward and spiritual; it must encompass outward acts of selfless service. After all, think about what our Lord has done for us.


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 21, 2013)

Further Study: “It had been difficult even for the angels to grasp the mystery of redemption—to comprehend that the Commander of heaven, the Son of God, must die for guilty man. When the command was given to Abraham to offer up his son, the interest of all heavenly beings was enlisted. With intense earnestness they watched each step in the fulfillment of this command. When to Isaac’s question, ‘Where is the lamb for a burnt offering?’ Abraham made answer, ‘God will provide Himself a lamb;’ and when the father’s hand was stayed as he was about to slay his son, and the ram which God had provided was offered in the place of Isaac—then light was shed upon the mystery of redemption, and even the angels understood more clearly the wonderful provision that God had made for man’s salvation.”—Ellen G. White, Patriarchs and Prophets, p. 155.

Discussion Questions:

“Our feet will walk in his paths, our lips will speak the truth and spread the gospel, our tongues will bring healing, our hands will lift up those who have fallen, and perform many mundane tasks as well like cooking and cleaning, typing and mending; our arms will embrace the lonely and the unloved, our ears will listen to the cries of the distressed, and our eyes will look humbly and patiently towards God.”—John Stott, Romans (Downers Grove, Ill.: InterVarsity, 1994), p. 322. In what ways does this quote show what it means to be a “living sacrifice”? Why is it that only through death to self could we ever be able to live like this?
As we saw during the week’s lesson, one of the great problems that the people faced was seeing the sacrificial system as an end in itself instead of a means to an end—that end being a life wholly consecrated to God, a consecration that reveals itself in loving service to others. In what ways are Seventh-day Adventists (who have been given so much light), especially in danger of going down the same path, perhaps now thinking that the great truths we possess are an end in and of themselves, instead of a means to the end?
Dwell more on the story of Abraham and Isaac on Mount Moriah. However troubling this story is, one could argue that it was meant to be troubling, meant to cause consternation and distress. Why do you think anyone would argue that it was meant, among other things, to evoke those emotions in the reader?
Inside Story~  ESD Division: Armenia

Best Friends for Jesus

Moses is 8 years old. He and his family live in the tiny country of Armenia, tucked between Turkey, Georgia, and Azerbaijan.

Moses and his family had just moved to a little village in western Armenia. Moses didn’t know anyone there. Then he met Hayk [hike], a boy his own age. The two boys quickly became friends. They enjoy playing and riding their bicycles together.

Moses realized that Hayk didn’t know Jesus. His family didn’t go to church. So Moses started praying for his friend. He wanted to invite Hayk to church, but first he decided to give Hayk a book about Jesus.

Hayk liked the book and started reading it even before Moses left his house. Mother noticed that Hayk read late into the evening and again the next day. The book has lots of pictures that held Hayk’s interest.

Later when Hayk visited, Mother asked the boys some questions about stories she knew were in the book, and Hayk answered them all. Hayk said that he tells his mother the stories that he reads, and now his mother and sister want to read the book, too.

A few days later, Hayk asked Moses, “May I go to church with you?”

Moses was surprised and happy. “Of course you can!” Moses said. “I was going to invite you!”

Hayk loves church and wants to go every Sabbath. Children in Armenia don’t have lesson quarterlies, so the teacher must read the lesson in Russian and tell it to the children in Armenian.

Hayk is so excited about what he’s learning in church that he’s invited some of his friends to go with him. One week, five boys and girls attend church with Hayk, and he’s looking for more children to invite.

Moses invited Hayk, and now the boys are inviting others. And the church in Armenia is growing.

Our offerings help support outreach in countries where Adventist membership is small. Thank you for stretching the arms of mission around the world through your offerings.

Moses and Hayk (left) share their faith in a small town in western Armenia.


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 21, 2013)

SABBATH AFTERNOON

Read for This Week’s Study: Exod. 40:9-10; Lev. 19:2; 1 Pet. 1:14–16; Exod. 31:2–11; Rom. 3:25–28 1 Kings 8:31–53; Ps. 73:1–17.

Memory Text: “ ‘Let them construct a sanctuary for Me, that I may dwell among them’ ” (Exodus 25:8, NASB).

The sanctuary is one of God’s major devices to teach us the meaning of the gospel. As we study the sanctuary this week, the drawing below will be helpful:

Sanctuary

This week’s lesson focuses on some of the major insights provided by the earthly sanctuary. We will study the sacrificial system later.

Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, October 26.

Sunday October 20

Place of the Presence

According to Exodus 25:8, what was the purpose of the earthly sanctuary in the wilderness? What amazing truth does this teach us about God’s love for us?

In the Garden of Eden, sin had broken the face-to-face relationship between God and humanity. Sin forfeited our first parents’ unhindered communion with God. However, the Creator still desired to draw us to Himself and to enjoy a deep covenant relationship with fallen humanity, and He began this process right there in Eden. Centuries later, in saving Israel out of Egypt and establishing the sanctuary and the sacrificial system, God again took the initiative in bringing humanity back into His presence.

The sanctuary thus testifies of God’s unceasing desire to dwell among His people. This is God’s idea (Ps. 132:13-14). His ultimate goal is relationship, and the sanctuary was His chosen means to do it. The sanctuary is the tangible evidence of God’s presence with His people on earth.

From the description in Numbers 2, it is evident that the tabernacle was located in the center of the square encampment where, ordinarily in the ancient Near East, the king would place his tent. So, the tabernacle symbolizes that God is the King over Israel.

The Levites, meanwhile, placed their tents around the tabernacle (Num. 1:53), and the other tribes put theirs further around at a “distance” in groups of three (Num. 2:2). This illustrates in a tangible way both the nearness and the distance of God.

Another purpose of the sanctuary was to provide a location for a centralized, divinely ordained system of worship. Because God’s presence in the midst of the people was jeopardized by their impurities and moral failings, He provided a system of sacrifices and offerings through which unholy people could live and remain in the presence of a holy God.

So, in this context, the sanctuary revealed details regarding the plan of redemption, which included not only the sacrifices but the ministry of the priesthood, an integral part of the plan of redemption, as well.

With the sanctuary, the Creator of the universe, the One who made all that was made (see John 1:1–3), lowered Himself to dwell among homeless wanderers in the desert. How should this fact alone help us avoid harboring ethnic, class, or cultural prejudices against anyone?


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 21, 2013)

*“Be Ye Holy”
*
“And thou shalt take the anointing oil, and anoint the tabernacle, and all that is therein, and shalt hallow it, and all the vessels thereof: and it shall be holy.

And thou shalt anoint the altar of the burnt offering, and all his vessels, and sanctify the altar: and it shall be an altar most holy” (Exod. 40:9-10).

Exodus 40:9-10 shows us that the sanctuary was to be regarded as “holy.” The basic idea of holiness is separateness and uniqueness, in combination with belonging to God.

“The typical service was the connecting link between God and Israel. The sacrificial offerings were designed to prefigure the sacrifice of Christ, and thus to preserve in the hearts of the people an unwavering faith in the Redeemer to come. Hence, in order that the Lord might accept their sacrifices, and continue His presence with them, and, on the other hand, that the people might have a correct knowledge of the plan of salvation, and a right understanding of their duty, it was of the utmost importance that holiness of heart and purity of life, reverence for God, and strict obedience to His requirements, should be maintained by all connected with the sanctuary.”—Ellen G. White, The SDA Bible Commentary, vol. 2, p. 1,010.

Read Leviticus 19:2 and 1 Peter 1:14–16. What is the primary reason for the people to be holy?

God’s holiness transforms us and sets us apart. His holiness is the ultimate motivation for the ethical conduct of His people in all spheres of life (see Leviticus 19), whether that be observing the dietary laws (Lev. 11:44-45), respecting the priest (Lev. 21:8), or not conforming to former lusts (1 Pet. 1:14). Obviously, God wants us to grow in holiness as we get closer to Him. This change can come about only through a self-surrender of our sinful natures and through a willingness to do what is right, regardless of the consequences.

Think about yourself, your habits, your tastes, your activities, et cetera. How much of what you are, and what you do, would be considered “holy”? It is kind of a tough question to face, isn’t it?


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 23, 2013)

Wednesday October 23

Center of Divine and Communal Activity

Read 1 Kings 8:31–53. What more does this text teach us about the function of the sanctuary?

At the dedication ceremony of the newly built temple, King Solomon offered seven cases of specific prayers that could be offered at the temple. The seven functions exemplify the extensive role of the temple in the lives of the Israelites. The temple was a place for seeking forgiveness (vs. 30); for oath swearing (vss. 31, 32); for supplication when defeated (vss. 33, 34); for petition when faced with drought (vss. 35, 36) or other disasters (vss. 37-40). It was also a place for the alien to pray (vss. 41-43), as well as a place to petition for victory (vss. 44, 45).

That the temple was intended to be a “ ‘house of prayer for all the peoples’ ” (Isa. 56:7, NASB) becomes evident from the fact that Solomon envisioned the individual Israelite, the foreigner, and the entire people as petitioners.

The sanctuary was the ideological center of basically all activity in Israel. Religion was not part of the believer’s life, not even a major one; it was life. What does this tell us about the role that our faith should play in our own lives, as well?

When the people wanted to receive advice or judgment, or if they repented of their sins, they went to the sanctuary. The sanctuary was also the hub of life during the desert years of Israel. When God desired to communicate to His people, He did so from the sanctuary (Exod. 25:22). Therefore it is appropriately called the “tent of meeting” (for example, Lev. 1:1, NASB).

Think about your prayer life. How deep, how rich, how faith-affirming and life changing is it? Perhaps the first question you need to ask yourself is: how much time do I spend in prayer?


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 24, 2013)

*Thursday October 24

“Until I Went Into the Sanctuary of God”*

Time and again the Psalms show that the sanctuary plays a significant part in the relationship between believers and God. Well known is the firm conviction David expressed at the end of Psalm 23 that he “will dwell in the house of the Lord forever” (vs. 6, NKJV). David’s foremost wish in Psalm 27 was to be in the presence of Yahweh, a presence which was best experienced in the sanctuary. In order to show how much he cherished the sanctuary, David used the full range of expressions to refer to it, calling it the house of the Lord, temple, tabernacle, and tent. It is there that one can meditate and “behold the beauty of the Lord” (Ps. 27:4, NKJV).

The activities of God in the sanctuary illustrate some crucial points: He keeps the worshiper safe and hides him in His sanctuary, even in tough times (Ps. 27:5). God provides secure refuge and assures peace of mind for all who come into His presence. These expressions connect the beauty of God to what He does for His people. In addition, the sanctuary service with its symbolic significance shows the goodness and justice of God.

The ultimate object of David’s deepest desire was not only simply to be in the sanctuary, but for Yahweh to be present with him. That is why David resolves to “seek” God (Ps. 27:4, 8).

Read Psalm 73:1–17. Which insights did Asaph get after entering the sanctuary?

In Psalm 73, Asaph addressed the problem of suffering. He could not understand the apparent success of the wicked (vss. 4-12) while the faithful were afflicted. He himself almost slipped (vss. 1-3), but going into the sanctuary made the difference for him (vss. 13-17). There Asaph could see the same power and glory of God that David mentions in Psalm 63:2 and recognize that the present conditions will one day change and justice will be done. He could reflect anew on the truth and receive reaffirmation that in the end the wicked are on slippery ground (Ps. 73:18–20) and the faithful are secure (vss. 21-28). For those who seek God, the sanctuary becomes a place of confidence, a stronghold of life, where God will set them “high upon a rock” (Ps. 27:5, NKJV). From the truth that the sanctuary service teaches, we can indeed learn to trust in the goodness and the justice of God.

http://cdn.hopetv.org/download/podcast/HSS-2013-Q4-E04.mp3


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 24, 2013)

Lessons From the Sanctuary *

*Introduction*: What does it mean to be holy? What probably comes to mind is a cleric of some sort. Someone who is devoted exclusively to religious work. If I told you that you needed to be holy in all that you do, would that mean that you would have to change your profession? The sanctuary teaches us something about being holy, so let's plunge into our study of the Bible and see what we can learn!

*Holy*


*Read Exodus 25:8 and Leviticus 19:2. When a police car is following you, do you drive more carefully? When your boss is watching you, do you work better? When your parents are around, are you better behaved?
*

If the answer to these questions is "yes," do you think that is why God wants to be around us - to improve our behavior, to help us to be holy?


Is that why parents want to be around their children - to be sure they behave? 

_(No. Parents want to be around their children because they love them.)_


Let's assume what I believe is true, God wants to be around us because He loves us. Why does He tell us to be holy because He is holy?


Is God hoping that we will not embarrass Him?

 (I_f you review Job 1:6-11, the text suggests that God does take pleasure in our obedience. Thus, the opposite should also be true.)_

Read Genesis 2:3. What does it mean for the Sabbath to be "holy?"


When God tells us to be holy, does that make you feel good, or make you feel discouraged?


If I asked you "Which day of the week do you think is most like you," what would you say? 
_(Who wants to be Monday? Why not be Saturday, the day God set aside as being special.)_


Is that a fair way to look at God's command for us to be holy, that He wants us to be something special?


Consider again the Sabbath. Is it being set apart that makes it holy? Or, is something else involved? 

(_Consider that the Sabbath is intended to turn our minds to God. This suggests that being holy is to be set apart, and to draw attention to God.)

_
*Holy Work*


Read Exodus 31:1-5. Would you like to be Bezalel?


Is he a "blue collar" or "white collar" worker?

 (He is blue collar, he works with his hands.)


What is the first thing that God did to equip Bezalel 

(I'll call him "Bez" for short)for working with his hands? ("Filled him with the Spirit of God.")


*Does that make any sense?*


Does that have anything to do with being holy? 

(_If being holy is being set apart, being special, then the answer is clearly, "yes!" The first step to Bez being a great craftsman is to determine to be special, to be set apart from the rest of the workers.)_


Re-read Exodus 31:3-5. What skills does Bez have? 

(He works with metal, gems and wood.)


*Who gave him those skills? 
*
(_God says that He gave Bez "skill, ability and knowledge.)
_

*We think about God giving gifts to leaders. What about gifts to the people who do not lead?*

(_God gives them gifts to be special. To be holy workers - meaning skilled above others._)


*Is it okay to desire to be better than others? To be the Sabbath among a bunch of Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday workers? *

(_This is part of being holy. God gives you the gift to be a better worker. God gives you the desire to be excellent!)_


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 27, 2013)

The text we will read next tells us Bez is using his skills to create items for the sanctuary. When we think about the nature of Bez's work, is his desire to be better bringing glory to himself?

_(He is making things for the sanctuary. Thus, his excellent craftsmanship causes others to think about God. He turns their minds to God. However, Bez is also in line for praise.)_


Read Exodus 31:6-11. Is it terrible to be Oholiab? Bez is excellent, but Oholiab is a helper.

_ (You can be an excellent helper. Perhaps one day Oholiab will become a skilled craftsman like Bez. But, whatever the work put before us, we need to be excellent.)_


As a helper, does the work of Oholiab turn the mind to God?
_ (Yes, because he is working with Bez who in turn is making things that turn the mind to God. It is a joint effort.)
_[

Look again at Exodus 31:7-11. How many craft skills do you find here?


How important is the task of the workers who are making these items? (They are making items to be used in the presence of God, and they are making items that cause humans to reflect upon the things in heaven.)


Is the priest who makes the sacrifice on the altar more important than the person who crafted the altar?


Holy Life


Read 1 Kings 8:31-32. Assume that you left your car at the home of a friend for safekeeping. Your friend calls you later and tells you that your car is gone. What might have happened to your car? (The car might have been stolen. Or, it might have been sold by your friend.)


This is the kind of situation described in 1 Kings 8:31-32. (Compare Exodus 22:10-11.) The car owner does not know what happened, so the friend would come to the altar in the sanctuary and swear that he did not sell the car - he has no idea what happened to it. What does this have to do with living a holy life? 
_(Living in the presence of God causes us to be honest. Our friends know of our honesty and rely upon it.)
_

Read 1 Kings 8:33-34. What does this teach us about holy living? 
_(That if we sin against God, our enemies can defeat us.)
_

What hope is held out for those who aspire to holy living? 
_(That even when we fail, God stands ready to forgive us and restore us.)

_
Read 1 Kings 8:35-36. Isn't this something referred to as an "Act of God?" What does this suggest about seemingly random problems? 
_(They can have a connection to our sins.)
_

What hope is held out to us? 
(_Again, we turn to God and He cures the problem.)_


Read 1 Kings 8:41-43. If we live a life in accord with God's will, is it likely that others will see and want to know more about God? 
_(This is the essence of being holy. Working with excellence in a way that draws attention to God.)
_

What will God do in such a situation? 
_(Solomon prays that God will confirm in the life of the "foreigner" that God is the great God of Heaven.)_


Read Psalms 73:1-3. What is being described here that seems to conflict with the discussion that we just had about 1 Kings 8?
_(The theory underlying 1 Kings 8 was that if we obeyed then good things would happen to us and if we disobeyed, bad things would happen. Here, the wicked are prospering.)_


Read Psalms 73:4-6 and Psalms 73:12-14. Is life going for this good person the way life is supposed to go when you are holy? 
_(No!)_


Read Psalms 73:15-17. How does keeping your doubts to yourself and entering the sanctuary answer the problem that life is not going as it should for a holy person?
_(Sin brings death. God died for us because He loves us so much. The wicked will die in the end, even if they seem to be prospering now. Those who seek to live a holy life, a life led by the Holy Spirit, will live forever with a God who loves them supremely!)_


Friend, will you commit to asking the Holy Spirit to help you live a holy life? A life in which you seek excellence in all you do for the purpose of drawing others to God?

*Atonement: Purification Offering **
Introduction: For many years I struggled with the logic of the atonement. Why, exactly, does our sin require Jesus' death? On the other hand, why is Jesus' death sufficient to take away our sins? The atonement was not like a math problem, with an obvious connection. This involved issues which I did not understand. The most valuable lesson from our study of the sanctuary this week is an answer about why Jesus had to die. Why the atonement makes logical sense. Let's race into our Bible study this week and find out more!

Subverting the Rule of Law


Read Genesis 9:5-6 and Numbers 35:30. What is the penalty for murder? What is God's rule of law? _(Death.)_


Read Genesis 4:8-10. What should have happened to Cain? _(He should have been put to death.)_


Read Genesis 4:11-15. Why do you think God not only failed to execute Cain, but He affirmatively protected him from justice - from God's rule of law?


Read 2 Samuel 14:4-6. Have you heard this story before? (Sounds a bit like Cain and Able.)


Read 2 Samuel 14:7. The family wants justice, but the mother does not. Why? (She will have no sons. Her husband is dead, and now both of her sons will be dead if justice is carried out. There is this unsettling no "heir" comment that makes you suspect the relatives had more than justice in mind.)


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 28, 2013)

Do you think the mother's statement explains the unusual judgment placed on Cain? Remember, however, that Adam is still alive. 
_(I think it does suggest the reason for Cain's sentence. It would have been a terrible tragedy for Eve to consider that her sin caused the death of both of her sons._)


Read 2 Samuel 14:8-9. This is a very odd statement. Why should blame rest on the king or be transferred to the mother? Neither one committed any crime. Both showed love and compassion. 
_(The Jamieson, Fausset and Brown Commentary on this text explains that violating the rule of law exceeded "the royal prerogative." Responsibility for the crime had to go somewhere. Since the king, at the request of the mother, had subverted the rule of law, the responsibility should fall on the king. Since the mother asked the king to violate the rule of law, the mother says, "I'll take responsibility instead.")
_

In Matthew 27 we read the account of the trial of Jesus. Read Matthew 27:15-18. What is Pilate thinking about the verdict he should pronounce on Jesus? (He thinks Jesus is innocent!)


Read Matthew 27:20-23. Should Pilate release Jesus? 
*(Yes, of course. The crowd cannot give a good reason for Jesus to be executed. It is trying to coerce Pilate. Worse, in Matthew 27:19 Pilate's wife tells him that God sent her a message not to harm Jesus.)
*

Read Matthew 27:24-25. How are Pilate and the crowd like the story we just read in 2 Samuel 14? 
_(The rule of law is being subverted. Again, the judge would should take responsibility, but the people asking for the law to be subverted say they will accept the blame.)_


Read Numbers 35:31 and Romans 6:23. Romans does not say that we are murders, but it does say that the penalty for our sin is death. Is God violating the rule of law for a second time? We discussed the violation involving not putting Cain (and us) to death. Now we see that ransom for murders is also prohibited!


Can we explain this by saying that we all die because of the entry of sin into the world? If that seems an easy answer, how do we explain Elijah (2 Kings 2) and Enoch ( Hebrews 11:5) who were taken alive to heaven?


Responsibility for the Subversion of the Rule of Law


We saw that when the king violated the rule of law, he accepted responsibility for the violation. When we violate a law of the state, or a law of God, who is the victim?


Read Psalms 51:3-4. King David is speaking, and he is talking about his acts of adultery and murder. How can he say it is "only" against God that he sinned? (In the United States, a criminal complaint will say "The People" against the person accused; not the specific victim of the crime against the person accused. The idea is that when you commit a crime, you violate the rights of the public. This reflects the idea that sins are against God, who rules over the universe.)


If God is the true (and only) victim of our sins, why can't He say, "I forgive," and forget about this stuff about God paying the penalty for the violation of the rule of law?


Read Micah 7:18. What is God doing about our sin? (He pardons us. This shows that God can say, "I forgive!" In the United States, the President (or the Governor of a State) can pardon criminals.)


So, I ask again, why does anyone have to die if God can pardon? (It is still a corruption of the rule of law. The one who corrupts the rule of law must take responsibility for it. However, the victim of the crime has the best claim to change the rule of law.)


The Fix


Read Leviticus 1:3-5 and John 1:29. Why do you think God gave this instruction about animal sacrifice in the Old Testament?


How does it relate to Jesus? (This is where the logic of the atonement comes together. God subverted the rule of law by not killing us for our sins. As the One who made the decision, He took responsibility for it by agreeing to die in our place. However, He wanted us to understand the connection between sin and death, and so God created a sanctuary sacrifice system which both reminded us of the connection between sin and death and pointed to the solution to the sin problem.)


Let's contemplate the assumptions that underlie the conclusion that Jesus is responsible for the problem. What are those assumptions? (First, that Jesus should assume the penalty for our sins shows that He is God. Like the king, He has authority over the problem. Satan agrees that He is God. Second, this shows the incredible importance of God's law and His determination that the rule of law should be respected. Last, it corroborates the creation account of the fall of humans.)


Read Jeremiah 17:1. Where is sin written? (It is carved in our hearts and on the altar. This reference to sin and the altar in the sanctuary points to the importance of the sanctuary system.)


Purification


Read Leviticus 16:15-19. When we learned that the king who subverted the rule of law became responsible for the crime, what did we see? (The sin transferred from the guilty person to the king.)


In the sanctuary system, the sins of the person transferred to the animal who was sacrificed. What other transfer do we see in these verses? (The sprinkling of the blood of the sacrificed animal seems to transfer the sin to the sanctuary and its furniture.)


Read Leviticus 16:7-10 and Leviticus 16:20-22. What has now happened to the sins that were transferred to the sanctuary? (They are transferred once more to a live goat. The goat does not die, it is released into the desert.)


If we go back to the idea that the one who subverts the rule of law takes responsibility, and the sanctuary system of animal sacrifice points to Jesus taking responsibility for our sins because He did not kill us, how do you explain the transfer of sin? Why does the sanctuary system also contain the lesson about sin transfer? (God does not want us to remain in sin. In the end, neither the sinner nor the lamb carried the sin. The sin was transferred to the sanctuary and ultimately to a goat.)


What is the spiritual lesson in this? (Our sins are literally taken away. Jesus is not just paying the penalty on our behalf, our sins are removed.)


If the sacrificed animal pointed to Jesus, what does the goat point to? (The release of our sins. Jesus accepted the punishment for our sins, but He also made provision for the removal of our sins.)


Friend, consider what God has done for you. He gave you life by subverting the rule of law. He accepted your guilt. Jesus died in your place. How should you respond? Why not today accept His sacrifice on your behalf, rejoice in His removal of your sins, and determine to live like you want sin out of your life?


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 29, 2013)

Transfer of Sin

“The sin of Judah is written with a pen of iron, and with the point of a diamond: it is graven upon the table of their heart, and upon the horns of your altars.” (Jer. 17:1).

After the laying on of hands and the death of the animal, the next ritual activity in the offering was the handling of the blood. The priest applied the sacrificial blood to the horns of the altar. Because blood was involved, this ritual part had to do with atonement (Lev. 17:11). If the sinner was a commoner or a leader, the blood was applied on the altar of burnt offering (Lev. 4:25, 30); if the high priest or the entire congregation was the sinner, the blood was applied to the inner altar, the altar of incense (Lev. 4:7, 18).

What did it mean to smear blood on the horns of the altar? The horns were the highest points of the altar and, as such, could signify the vertical dimension of salvation. The blood was brought into the presence of God.

Jeremiah 17:1 is of particular importance for understanding what happens: the sin of Judah is engraved “upon the tablet of their heart, and on the horns of their altars” (NASB). Although the text is referring to altars involved in idolatrous worship, the principle remains the same: the altar reflected the moral condition of the people. Blood transferred the guilt of sin. The blood smeared on the horns of the altar transferred sin away from the sinner to the sanctuary, a crucially important truth in order for us to understand the plan of salvation as revealed in the earthly sanctuary service, which symbolizes the work of Christ in heaven for us.

Because the blood carried sin, it also defiled the sanctuary. We find an example of this defiling in cases where the blood of the purification offering splashed accidentally on a garment. The garment needed to be cleansed, not just anywhere, but only “in a holy place” (Lev. 6:27, NKJV).

Finally, the burning of the fat on the altar indicated that everything about the purification offering belonged to God (Lev. 3:16).

Thanks to the death of Jesus, symbolized by those sacrifices, our sin has been taken away from us, placed on Him, and transferred to the heavenly sanctuary. This is central to the plan of salvation.

How does the sanctuary service help us to understand our utter dependence on God for forgiveness of our sins? What comfort does this truth bring you? At the same time, what important responsibilities follow? (See 1 Peter 1:22.)


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 30, 2013)

Bearing Sin

Read Leviticus 6:25-26; 10:16–18. What crucial truth is revealed here?

By eating the offering at a holy place, the officiating priest would “bear away the guilt” of the offender. The meat of this offering was not just payment for the priests’ services (otherwise Moses would not have been so angry with Aaron’s sons for not eating of it), but it was a crucial part of the atonement.

How does the eating of the sacrifice contribute to the process of atonement? Eating was required only of those offerings in which blood did not enter the holy place; that is, the offerings of the leader and the commoner. The Bible explicitly said that by eating the sacrifice the priests would “bear away the guilt,” which would “make atonement” for the sinner. To carry the sinner’s guilt implies that the sinner now goes free.

In the Hebrew, Exodus 34:7 says that God “carries iniquity,” the same two Hebrew words used in Leviticus 10:16, where it’s clear that the act of the priest’s carrying the sin is what brings forgiveness to the sinner. Otherwise, without that transfer, the sinner would have to bear his own sin (Lev. 5:1), and that, of course, would lead to death (Rom. 6:23).

The priest’s work of bearing another’s sin is exactly what Christ did for us. He died in our place. We conclude, then, that the priestly work at the earthly sanctuary typifies Christ’s work for us, because He has taken upon Himself the guilt of our sins.

“The blessing comes because of pardon; pardon comes through faith that the sin, confessed and repented of, is borne by the great Sin-bearer. Thus from Christ cometh all our blessings. His death is an atoning sacrifice for our sins. He is the great medium through whom we receive the mercy and favor of God. He, then, is indeed the Originator, the Author, as well as the Finisher, of our faith.”—Ellen G. White, Manuscript Releases, vol. 9, p. 302.

Imagine standing before God in judgment. What would you lean on—your good works, your Sabbath keeping, all the nice things you had done and all the bad things you hadn’t done? Do you really think this would be enough to justify you before a holy and perfect God? If not, what’s your only hope in that judgment?


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 31, 2013)

*Forgiveness

Read Micah 7:18–20. What picture of God do we find in this passage?
*
The last three verses of the book of Micah focus on the relationship of God with His remnant. The text describes beautifully why God is unrivaled. He is incomparable because of His forgiving love and grace. The outstanding characteristic of God, as revealed in Micah (and elsewhere), is His willingness to forgive. Micah emphasizes this point by using various expressions for God’s attributes (vs. 18) and achievements (vss. 19, 20). His attributes and achievements are explained in the language of the Israelite Credo in Exodus 34:6-7, one of the most beloved biblical descriptions of the character of God.

Interestingly, several crucial words in Micah 7:18–20 are also used in the Servant Song in Isaiah 53, pointing to the fact that the means of forgiveness comes from the One who is suffering for the people.

Unfortunately, not everyone will enjoy God’s saving grace. God’s forgiveness is neither cheap nor automatic. It involves loyalty. Those who have experienced His grace respond in kind, such as we see in Micah 6:8, a central text in the book. Just as God “delights in unchanging love,” NASB, He calls His remnant to “love kindness” NASB. His people will imitate God’s character. Their lives will reflect His love, compassion, and kindness.

In the Bible, Micah 7:18–20, with its emphasis on forgiveness, is immediately followed by Nahum 1:2-3, with its emphasis on judgment. This unfolds the two dimensions of God’s dealings with us: forgiving the repentant and punishing the wicked. Both sides belong to God. He is Savior and Judge. These two aspects of God’s character are complementary, not contrary. A compassionate God can also be a just God. Knowing this, we can rest assured in His love, in His forgiveness, and in His ultimate justice.

Read Micah 6:8. What good is a profession of faith without these principles to reveal the reality of that profession? What’s easier, to claim faith in Jesus or to live out that faith, as expressed in Micah 6:8? How can you better do the latter?


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 2, 2013)

Further Study: Ellen G. White, “The Tabernacle and Its Services,” pp. 343–358, in Patriarchs and Prophets.

“As Christ at His ascension appeared in the presence of God to plead His blood in behalf of penitent believers, so the priest in the daily ministration sprinkled the blood of the sacrifice in the holy place in the sinner’s behalf.

“The blood of Christ, while it was to release the repentant sinner from the condemnation of the law, was not to cancel the sin; it would stand on record in the sanctuary until the final atonement; so in the type the blood of the purification offering removed the sin from the penitent, but it rested in the sanctuary until the Day of Atonement.”—Ellen G. White, Patriarchs and Prophets, p. 357.

Discussion Questions:

Some have argued that the whole concept of substitution is unfair. Why should the innocent die in the place of the guilty? However, because this is a truth that is not only clearly taught in the Bible but is central to the core theme of the Bible, how do we answer that charge? Might the “unfairness” of it all help us to understand the grace that was displayed in order to bring us forgiveness? That is, in what ways might this “unfairness” help to show just how great and merciful and loving our God really is?
As a class, read Micah 6:8. What are we being told there? More importantly, how can we learn to fufill this explicit command? How do we learn to do all these things, including to “walk humbly with thy God”? What does that mean? How can walking humbly with God translate into walking humbly with others?
Think about what it means that the only way we could be saved was through the death of Jesus. What does this amazing truth teach us about just how bad sin is, and why any effort to save ourselves by our own works is as fruitless as scrubbing a pig in hopes of making it kosher?
In class, go over the final question at the end of Wednesday ’s lesson. Discuss your answers and the implications of your answers in terms of the gospel and that which God has done for us in order to save us.
Inside Story~  SUD Division: India

The Sword and the Spirit

Joseph’s heart pounded as the mob raged toward him. “Beat him!” someone yelled. “Kill him!” another echoed.

Joseph hadn’t been a Christian long. In his zeal to share his new faith with others, he had come to this village as a Global Mission pioneer to teach others about Christ. Some listened, but others were angry that a Christian had come to stir up their village. They found Joseph and demanded vengeance.

Joseph prayed as the mob surrounded him. Then he spoke to the leader, who brandished a sword. “Brother, I’ve come in peace and in the name of Jesus,” he said. “My God wants to be your God, too.”

The crowd quieted, and the leader challenged Joseph with his eyes. “My little girl has been paralyzed for six years. She can’t move, and she can’t speak. If your God can heal my daughter, then we will leave you alone. But if not, then we will kill you.” The man turned and walked toward his home. The mob pushed Joseph to follow. Joseph and the mob leader entered the house together.

Joseph looked at Kamala, the little girl, and realized that only a miracle would save her life-and his. He knelt by her bed and asked God to heal Kamala if it was His will. “Help this family to understand that You are the all-powerful God,” he prayed.

Joseph finished his prayer and stood up. He continued to silently pray for the child, and within minutes Kamala moved slightly. She stretched one leg and then the other; then she stretched her arms. Slowly she sat up. The family watched, speechless with joy, as Kamala pulled herself up on her once-withered legs and took a step.

“My daughter!” Kamala’s mother whispered. The girl smiled and walked slowly toward her mother. Tearfully the man who had planned to kill Joseph hugged him. “I want to know about your God,” he said.

News of the girl’s miraculous healing spread rapidly through the village. Many wanted to know about Joseph’s God. The man who had brandished a sword and planned to kill Joseph now works with him to teach others about the living God. Dozens have turned to Jesus and worship Him instead of their former gods.

Our mission offerings help support the work of men and women such as Joseph who serve as Global Mission pioneers around the world. Thank you for having a part in the work of God through your offerings.

Joseph and his wife served as Global Mission pioneers in western India.


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 3, 2013)

*The Day of Atonement

SABBATH AFTERNOON

Read for This Week’s Study: Leviticus 16, Lev. 23:27-32, Deut. 19:16-21, Matt. 18:23-35, Isa. 6:1-6.*

Memory Text: “Who is a God like Thee, who pardons iniquity and passes over the rebellious act of the remnant of His possession? He does not retain His anger forever, because He delights in unchanging love. He will again have compassion on us; He will tread our iniquities under foot. Yes, Thou wilt cast all their sins into the depths of the sea” (Micah 7:18-19, NASB).

The Day of Atonement, or Yom Kippur, as revealed in Leviticus 16, is the most solemn Old Testament ritual. It is deliberately placed in the heart of the book of Leviticus, which is itself at the center of the Five Books of Moses, in order to help to illustrate the “most holy” character of this ritual. Also referred to as the Sabbath of Sabbaths (Lev. 16:31), the day calls for the cessation of all work, which is unique for an Israelite yearly festival. This fact places the day squarely within the concept of the Sabbath—a time to rest in what God, as Creator and Redeemer, has done (and will do) for us.

This week we will study what happened on the Day of Atonement in the earthly sanctuary, specifically the rituals with the two goats, which helps us to better understand deeper truths regarding salvation and the final disposition of sin.

Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, November 9.

Sunday November 3

The Yearly Cleansing

Read Leviticus 16:16, 30. What is purged on the Day of Atonement?

Throughout the year all kinds of sins and ritual impurities were transferred to the sanctuary. With the Day of Atonement comes the time for their removal. There are three main parts to the Day of Atonement:

1. The purification offering for the priest. The high priest slaughtered a bull for his sins, making sure that he (the priest) would be clean when entering the sanctuary and performing the ritual to cleanse it.

2. The purification offering of the goat “for the Lord” (Lev. 16:8, NKJV). During the year, the purification offerings “brought” all the sins of the Israelites into the sanctuary. The Day of Atonement was the time to remove these sins from the sanctuary; this process was done through the blood of the goat “for the Lord.”

3. The elimination ritual with the live goat for Azazel. God wanted to get the sins of His people away from the sanctuary and the camp. Therefore, another live goat was sent out into the desert.

Read Leviticus 16:15. What happened to this goat, and what did it symbolize?

Because there was neither confession of sin nor laying on of hands involved with the goat for the Lord, its blood was not a carrier of sin. Thus, it did not defile but, rather, it cleansed. The effect is clearly described in verses 16 and 20. The high priest made atonement with the blood of the Lord’s goat, cleansing the entire sanctuary. The same procedure also effected the purification of the people so that, when the sanctuary was cleansed from all the people’s sins, the people themselves were cleansed too. In this sense the Day of Atonement was unique, for only on this day were both the sanctuary and the people cleansed.

The Day of Atonement was the second stage of a two-phase atonement. In the first phase, during the year, the Israelites were forgiven. Their sins were not blotted out but were entrusted to God Himself, who promised to deal with them. The second phase did not have much to do with forgiveness; the people were already forgiven. In fact, the verb “forgive” does not occur at all in Leviticus 16 or in Leviticus 23:27-32. What this shows us is that the entire plan of salvation deals with more than just the forgiveness of our sins, a point that makes even more sense when understood in the wider context of The Great Controversy.


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 4, 2013)

*Beyond Forgiveness*

Read Leviticus 16:32-34. What was the main task of the High Priest on the Day of Atonement?

The primary function of the high priest was to mediate between God and mankind. Regarding the sanctuary, he administered the system and performed various rituals of sacrifices and offerings (Heb. 8:3). His task on the Day of Atonement was enormous. He performed almost every ritual, except for leading the goat for Azazel into the wilderness, though he gave the command to send the goat away.

On the Day of Atonement, the “great” priest, as he was also called, became a living example of Christ. Just as the attention of God’s people was focused on the high priest, Jesus is the exclusive center of our attention. As the activities of the high priest on earth brought cleansing to the people, so does Jesus’ work in the heavenly sanctuary does the same for us (Rom. 8:34, 1 John 1:9). Just as the only hope of the people on the Day of Atonement was in the high priest, our only hope is in Christ.

“The blood of Christ, while it was to release the repentant sinner from the condemnation of the law, was not to cancel the sin; it would stand on record in the sanctuary until the final atonement; so in the type the blood of the sin offering removed the sin from the penitent, but it rested in the sanctuary until the Day of Atonement.”—Ellen G. White, Patriarchs and Prophets, p. 357.

According to Leviticus 16:16-20, the high priest had to enter the most holy place and purge it from the ritual impurities, transgressions, and sins. He then transferred all the iniquities, all the transgressions, and all the sins of Israel onto the live goat and sent them away, through the goat, into the desert. Thus, all the moral faults of Israel were gone. This achieved the unique goal of the Day of Atonement: a moral purification that went beyond forgiveness. There was no new forgiveness necessary on this day. God had already forgiven their sins.

As we struggle with all our God-given strength to put away all sin, how can we learn to lean totally on Christ’s merits as our only hope of salvation?


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 6, 2013)

On The Day of Atonement

“Thus in the ministration of the tabernacle, and of the temple that afterward took its place, the people were taught each day the great truths relative to Christ’s death and ministration, and once each year their minds were carried forward to the closing events of The Great Controversy between Christ and Satan, the final purification of the universe from sin and sinners.”—Ellen G. White, Patriarchs and Prophets, p. 358.

Read Leviticus 16:29-31 and 23:27-32. What did God expect the Israelites to do on Yom Kippur? How do these principles apply to us today, living as we are in what has been called the “antitypical Day of Atonement”?

If someone in ancient Israel did not follow these instructions, he was to be cut off and destroyed (Lev. 23:29-30). The Day of Atonement was truly about nothing less than life and death. It demanded the believer’s complete loyalty to God.

Imagine that someone had confessed his sins during the first phase of atonement during the year; that is, the daily sacrifices, but then did not take the Day of Atonement seriously. By his disregard of what God had planned to demonstrate on this day, such a person proved himself to be disloyal to God.

What this means is that a person who professes faith in God can still lose salvation. As Seventh-day Adventists, we do not believe in once-saved-always-saved, because the Bible does not teach it. We are secure in Christ just as long as we live in faith, and we surrender to Him, claiming His power for victory when tempted and His forgiveness when we fall.

Read Matthew 18:23-35. What lesson should we take away from this powerful parable?


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 7, 2013)

*Thursday November 7
*
Isaiah’s Personal Yom Kippur

In Isaiah 6:1-6, Isaiah sees the heavenly King sitting on a throne in the temple, “high and exalted.” The vision is a judgment scene that presents God as coming for judgment (Isa. 5:16). Isaiah beholds the true King, identified in the Gospel of John as Jesus Christ (John 12:41).

Even though Isaiah was God’s prophet and he called others to repentance, he understood that in God’s presence he is doomed. Confronted with God’s holiness and glory, Isaiah perceived his own sinfulness and also the uncleanness of his people. Holiness and sin are incompatible. Like Isaiah, we all need to come to the conclusion that we cannot pass through the divine judgment on our own. Our only hope is to have a Substitute.

What parallels to the Day of Atonement appear in Isaiah 6:1-6?

The combination of a temple filled with smoke, an altar, judgment, and atonement for sin and uncleanness, recalls strongly the Day of Atonement. Isaiah experienced his own “personal Day of Atonement,” as it were.

Functioning like a priest, a seraph (literally “burning one”) took a burning coal from the altar, presupposing some kind of offering, to purge the prophet’s sin. This is an apt image for the cleansing from sin that is possible through the sacrifice of Jesus and His priestly ministry of mediation. Isaiah recognized this as a cleansing ritual, and he kept still as the coal touched his lips. Thereby his “iniquity is taken away” and his “sin is forgiven” (Isa. 6:7, NASB). The passive voice in verse 7 shows that forgiveness is granted by the One sitting on the throne. The Judge is also the Savior.

God’s work of cleansing brings us from “Woe is me” to “Here am I, send me.” Understanding the heavenly work on the Day of Atonement leads to a readiness for proclamation, because a true understanding leads to assurance and surety. This is because we know that, in judgment, we have a Substitute, Jesus Christ, whose righteousness alone (symbolized by the blood) will enable us to stand without fear of condemnation (Rom. 8:1). Gratefulness motivates mission. Acquitted sinners are God’s best ambassadors (2 Cor. 5:18-20) because they know what God has delivered them from.


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 8, 2013)

Friday November 8

Further Study: “Now the event takes place foreshadowed in the last solemn service of the Day of Atonement. When the ministration in the holy of holies had been completed, and the sins of Israel had been removed from the sanctuary by virtue of the blood of the sin offering, then the scapegoat was presented alive before the Lord; and in the presence of the congregation the high priest confessed over him ‘all the iniquities of the children of Israel, and all their transgressions in all their sins, putting them upon the head of the goat.’ Leviticus 16:21. In like manner, when the work of atonement in the heavenly sanctuary has been completed, then in the presence of God and heavenly angels and the hosts of the redeemed the sins of God’s people will be placed upon Satan; he will be declared guilty of all the evil which he has caused them to commit.”—Ellen G. White, The Great Controversy, p. 658.

Discussion Questions:

Why would any understanding of the plan of salvation be incomplete if it that leaves out, or minimizes, the work of Christ as our High Priest? What does the sanctuary teach us about just how central the work of intercession in the sanctuary is to the plan of salvation? The bulk of an entire New Testament book, Hebrews, is dedicated to the work of Christ in the heavenly sanctuary. In view of this, just how important is that work?
Someone once wrote that the work of Christ, from His death to His ministry in the heavenly sanctuary, is simply part of “God’s orderly method” of dealing with the sin problem in a way that will help to answer all questions regarding His justice, fairness, and love. Dwell on the implications of that thought, especially in light of The Great Controversy and what it teaches us about the grand issues involved in the sordid tragedy of sin.
Many Seventh-day Adventists were taught about the Day of Atonement in a way that has left them without assurance of salvation. Such a view comes from a false understanding of the purpose of the Day of Atonement. Think about the name “atonement.” What does it mean? How is atonement achieved? Who does the work of atonement? How is it accomplished? How should these answers help us to understand why the Day of Atonement is actually good news?
Inside Story~  SAD Division: Peru

A Child Shall Lead

From infancy, Joelito’s mother taught him to love and serve Jesus. When she led small-group meetings, Joelito watched her and learned from her. When he was 8 years old, he asked to be baptized and to lead others to Jesus.

When Joelito was 10, the government of Peru passed a law requiring children to attend school on Sabbath. His teacher allowed him to skip classes and make up work on Mondays. But when the time came for national exams, the teacher couldn’t help him. “If you don’t take the exam,” she said sadly, “you’ll fail.” Joelito prayed that God would intervene, and in faith he spent the Sabbath worshipping God.

On Monday Joelito learned that the exam hadn’t been given on Saturday because the classroom key had been lost. Joel thanked God for making it possible for him to keep the Sabbath and still take the exam.

Joelito told his friends how God had answered his prayers. He invited them to church and offered to study the Bible with them, just as he had learned from his mother. When the church held children’s programs, Joelito invited his friends to attend. If they couldn’t attend, he offered to visit their homes and study the children’s Bible course with them. The mother of one of the children asked Joelito to study the Bible with her. “I wasn’t nervous,” Joelito says. “I had watched my mother give many Bible studies.”

Joelito’s church is small, and everyone takes part. When Joelito was 12, he began taking turns preaching and working as the stewardship leader.

During the summer vacation young people from throughout the country take part in a program called Mission Caleb. They go to a specific town to do community service, visit door to door, and give Bible studies. Joelito wanted to go, but he was told that he was too young. So he stayed home and helped a group of Mission Caleb volunteers that had come to his town to do similar work.

Joelito continues to work hand in hand with God visiting people, giving them Bible studies, and working in the church. “I don’t go with my mom to give Bible studies anymore,” he says. “I’m too busy giving my own Bible studies.” Joelito preaches in his church once a month, and he loves it.

Part of your Thirteenth Sabbath Offering recently helped to build a small church in Joelito’s town. Thank you for sharing so that others can hear God’s message of love.

Joelito Tapia, 15, shares his faith in Trujillo, Peru.


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 9, 2013)

*Christ, Our Sacrifice*


SABBATH AFTERNOON

Read for This Week’s Study: Isa. 53:2-12, Heb.2:9, Heb. 9:26-28, Heb. 9:12, Exod. 12:5, Heb.4:15.

Memory Text: “He Himself bore our sins in His body on the cross, that we might die to sin and live to righteousness; for by His wounds you were healed” (1 Peter 2:24, NASB).

Catholic Priest Maximilian Kolbe was imprisoned in Auschwitz for providing shelter to refugees from Greater Poland, including 2,000 Jews. When a prisoner in his barracks vanished (perhaps he escaped), the SS picked 10 prisoners to be starved to death in reprisal. One of the selected men cried out, “Oh, my poor wife, my poor children. I shall never see them again.” At that point Kolbe offered himself in the man’s place; that is, he asked that he be the one to starve, not the distraught family man. The surprised SS officer agreed, and Kolbe joined the ranks of the doomed while the other man survived (at least for the time being).

However moving, Kolbe’s sacrifice is only a shadow of the One who willingly took our place, an act symbolized in the sanctuary service. The New Testament identifies Jesus with the two major aspects of the Old Testament sacrificial system: He is our sacrifice (Hebrews 9-10), and He is our High Priest (Hebrews 5-10).

This week we will study different aspects of Christ’s ultimate sacrifice and see what His once-and-for-all death has provided for us.

Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, November 16.


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 10, 2013)

Jesus in Isaiah 53

Read Isaiah 53:2-12. What do these verses teach about what Christ did for us?

Isaiah 52:13-53:12 is a powerful description of Christ’s death for the sins of the world. Several aspects in this passage provide clear evidence that Jesus’ death is atonement in the form of penal substitution, which means that He took the penalty that others deserved and, in fact, died as a Substitute for them. Here are some of the implications of this passage for Jesus’ ministry for us:

1. Jesus suffered for others. He took their grief and sorrows (vs. 4), transgressions, iniquities (vss.5, 6, 8, 11), and sin (vs. 12).

2. He brings great benefits to those for whom He suffers: peace and healing (vs. 5) and justification (vs. 11).

3. It was God’s will for Jesus to suffer and be crushed (vs. 10). God put our iniquity on Him (vs. 6) because it was God’s plan that He died in our stead.

4. Jesus is righteous (vs. 11), without violence or deceit (vs. 9).

5. He was a guilt offering, an atoning sacrifice for sin (vs. 10).

Read Luke 22:37, Acts 8:32-35, and 1 Peter 2:21-25. How did these New Testament authors interpret Isaiah 53?

The New Testament allusions to Isaiah 53 establish beyond doubt that Jesus Christ fulfills this prophecy. Even He identified Himself with the person depicted there (Luke 22:37). Christ took our sins upon Himself so that we could be forgiven and transformed.

Dwell on all that Isaiah 53 says that Christ did for us. How can you make this personal, for yourself, knowing that no matter what you have done, the assurances here can apply to you if you give yourself to the Lord in faith and surrender?


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 11, 2013)

Monday November 11

*Sufficient Substitution

Read Hebrews 2:9. What does it mean that Jesus “taste[d] death for everyone?” See also Heb. 2:17, 9:26-28, 10:12.*

Jesus died for sinners. He was without sin (Heb. 4:15) so that when He gave His life as a sacrifice He would not die for His own sin. On the contrary, He was “to bear the sins of many” (Heb. 9:28, NKJV), to “make propitiation for the sins of the people” (Heb. 2:17, NKJV), and to put away sin forever (Heb. 9:26).

According to Hebrews 2:9, the purpose of making Jesus “lower than the angels” is so that He could suffer death. The point is to explain why Jesus’ death is an indispensable requirement for His exaltation. In simple terms, in order for humanity to be saved, Jesus had to die. There was no other way.

In this passage, the goal of the Incarnation is the death of the Son. Only through the suffering of death could Jesus become the author of salvation (Heb. 2:10).

Why was it fitting for God to let Jesus suffer? The context in Hebrews 2:14-18 suggests that Jesus’ death was necessary in order to rescue God’s children from the slavery of death, from the devil, from the fear of death, and to qualify Jesus to become a “merciful and faithful High Priest” (NKJV).

In short, the cross had to precede the crown.

“Upon Christ as our substitute and surety was laid the iniquity of us all. He was counted a transgressor, that He might redeem us from the condemnation of the law. The guilt of every descendant of Adam was pressing upon His heart. The wrath of God against sin, the terrible manifestation of His displeasure because of iniquity, filled the soul of His Son with consternation.”—Ellen G. White, The Desire of Ages, p. 753.

Christ, the Creator of the universe, died as a human being for your sins. Dwell on what this means. Think of the incredible good news that it is. Think of the hope it offers you, personally. How can you make this amazing truth the chief motivation of all that you do?


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 12, 2013)

Tuesday November 12

Christ’s Blood

The concept of redemptive blood pervades the entire Bible. Starting from the earliest sacrifices after Adam and Eve sinned, blood was always present when animal sacrifices occurred. Blood rituals characterized the Israelite sacrificial system in order to illustrate the crucial truth that, without blood, we would not have any chance to be forgiven our sins and to enter into the presence of God. Blood was the only way to receive God’s mercy and to have community with Him.

Read the following passages in Hebrews about Christ’s blood and the blood of the Old Testament sacrifices. What do they teach us about the blood?

Heb. 9:12

Heb. 9:14

Heb. 9:18

Heb. 9:22

Heb. 10:19

Heb. 12:24

Heb. 13:12

Heb. 13:20

Christ’s blood does not refer to His life but is a symbol of His substitutionary death, and as such it describes the functional aspect of that death. Christ’s shed blood is amazingly multifunctional. Christ’s blood obtains eternal Redemption, provides cleansing from sin, provides forgiveness, sanctification, and is the reason for the resurrection.

In Hebrews there is a powerful contrast: Christ’s blood is better than any other blood. In fact, no other blood can really provide forgiveness; Christ’s death is the only reason why sins are forgiven, before and after the Cross (Heb. 9:15). The shedding of Christ’s blood, and its effects, are clear evidence that Christ’s death was substitionary, which means that He took the penalty that we deserve.

How should an understanding of Christ’s death help to free us from any notion that our own works can save us?


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 13, 2013)

*Spotless Sacrifice*

Which criteria does a sacrificial animal need to meet? Read Exod. 12:5, Lev. 3:1, 4:3.

The selection of a sacrificial animal required great care. A person could not just take any animal for an offering; the animal needed to fulfill several criteria, depending on the kind of offering.

However, there is one criterion that all offerings had to meet. They had to be “unblemished.” The Hebrew word (tamim) could also be rendered as “complete,” “unscathed,” “without fault,” or “perfect.” It expresses the idea that something meets the highest standard possible. Only the best was good enough.

Pertaining to people, the word is used to characterize their relationship with God as being “blameless” (Gen. 6:9, 17:1, NASB).

How do these texts describe Jesus? Heb.4:15; 7:26; 9:14; and 1 Pet. 1:18-19. Why was it crucial that Jesus be sinless?

Jesus, the “Lamb of God who takes away the sin of the world” (John 1:29, NKJV), fulfills perfectly the Old Testament criterion of a spotless sacrifice. His pure life established Jesus as a perfect sacrifice. This is the guarantee of our salvation, for only a sinless one could bear our sin for us, and it is His perfect righteousness that covers us, now and in the judgment. That righteousness is our hope of salvation.

Like its Hebrew equivalent, the Greek word for “without blemish” (amomos) is used not only to describe Jesus and His flawless sacrifice but also the character of His followers.

“By comparing their lives with Christ’s character, they will be able to discern where they have failed to meet the requirements of God’s holy law; and will seek to make themselves perfect in their sphere even as God is perfect in his sphere.”—Ellen G. White, The Paulson Letters, p. 374.

Through Christ’s death and His ministry, we are presented blameless before God (Jude 24). This is possible only because the Blameless One stands in our place.

Why can the concept of being “holy and blameless” cause uneasiness? How can the knowledge that Christ is our substitute help you to accept that you are “holy,” as well? How should our new status before God impact the way in which we live?

Thursday


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 13, 2013)

additional studies on this great Study of Jesus sacrifice 

1) Isaiah’s'prophecy'about'the'suffering'Messiah
a) Isaiah'53:2/12
b) What'aspects'of'this'prophecy'do'you'see'fulfilled'in'
the'life'and'death'of'Jesus?
c) Luke'22:37
d) Acts'8:32/35
e) What'insights'from'Isaiah’s'prophecy'help'you'to'see'
more'clearly'what'Jesus'accomplished'for'us?

2) Christ'died'for'our'sins
a) 1'Corinthians'15:3
b) Exodus'12:1/13
c) John'1:29;'John'13:1,'John'18:28;'John'19:14,31
d) 1'Corinthians'5:7/8
e) Hebrews'2:9,'14/18
f) Hebrews'9:26/28
g) Hebrews'10:12
h) Revelation'5:6,9,12
i) 1'Pet'2:24
j) Why'did'Jesus'die'for'our'sins?
i) Was'it'to'appease'an'angry'God'who'demanded'
that'someone’s'blood'be'shed?'John'3:16,'Col'
1:19/20,'Col'2:9
ii) Romans'3:23/26 – voluntarily'accepted'liability
k) How'are'you'affected'by'the'truth'that'Jesus'died'for'
your sins?

3) The'blood'of'Christ'was'shed'for'us
a) Hebrews'9:12,14,18,22
b) Hebrews'10:19
c) Hebrews'12:24
d) Hebrews'13:12,20
e) Matt'26:28
f) Revelation'12:11'What'do'we'mean'when'we'sing'
“There'is'power,'power,'wonder'working'power'in'
the'precious'blood'of'the'Lamb?

4) The'spotless'Sacrifice
a) Exodus'12:5
b) Leviticus'3:1
c) Hebrews'4:15
d) Hebrews'7:26
e) Hebrews'9:14
f) 1'Peter'1:18/19
g) Why'was'it'crucial'that'Jesus'be'sinless?'John'1:29
h) Read'Jude'24.''How'can'we'be'presented'blameless?

5) Do'not'neglect'such'a'great'salvation
a) Hebrews'6:4/6'(see'Hebrews'2:1)
b) Hebrews'10:26/31
c) Hebrews'3:6,14;'Hebrews'10:23;'Hebrews'12:2


----------



## JaneBond007 (Nov 13, 2013)

I like this because during the communion rite, in the order of the mass, right before the host is consecrated, we recite "Lamb of G-d, you take away the sins of the world, have mercy on us 2x, Lamb of G-d, you take away the sins of the world, grant us peace."

It's so broad and deep, how on earth could we ever fathom fully just what He accomplished!  Amen, sister @blazingthru


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 14, 2013)

A Great Danger

In the book of Hebrews, Paul not only focuses on the theological understanding of Christ’s sacrifice, he also explains some of its practical implications. At several places he shows what happens if someone ignores this sacrifice.

Read Hebrews 6:4-6 and 10:26-31. About what is Paul warning us? What kinds of attitudes does he describe?

In the book of Hebrews, Paul demonstrates how magnificent God’s salvation is, how God has revealed Himself, and what He has done and is doing for the believers. However, there is at least one main problematic issue that Paul had to address. It is the danger that Christ’s sacrifice could gradually be taken for granted. He describes such a danger as “drifting away” from the goal (Heb. 2:1). The imagery behind Paul’s words is that of a ship that is veering off course and does not reach the port of destination. The main task is to stay on course.

Some of those who reject God do so deliberately, which means that their life after receiving the gospel is virtually the same as it was before they received it. Those people do not, in fact, have any efficacious sacrifice for their sins (Heb. 10:26-31). However, it seems that not many believers would forthrightly reject Christ’s sacrifice or even think about such a thing. Still, Paul sounds a warning. The real danger of disregard and neglect is that it is often a subtle and very gradual process. The transition can be unnoticeable. Slowly the work of Christ is not appreciated enough, similar to Esau’s failure to appreciate his birthright anymore (Heb. 12:15-17). Christ’s sacrifice should never become so familiar that we regard it as commonplace.

Paul does not want to make his readers fearful; nevertheless, he needs to show them the consequences of veering away from God. He does not want such as thing to happen. On the positive side, he encourages them vividly to “hold fast” all the good things of salvation (Heb. 3:6, 14; 10:23) and to fix their eyes on Jesus (Heb. 12:2).

What about yourself? Have you simply become “used to” the amazing truth about the Cross? Why is this such a terrible thing to do? How can we protect ourselves from the danger that Paul warns about here?


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 15, 2013)

Friday November 15

Further Study: “The Atonement, Part I—Atoning Sacrifice,” pp. 661-680, in Appendix C of The SDA Bible Commentary, vol. 7A.

What Martin Luther frequently called a “wonderful exchange” or “joyous exchange” of Christ’s righteousness for human sin, Ellen G. White describes in a classic statement as follows: “Christ was treated as we deserve, that we might be treated as He deserves. He was condemned for our sins, in which He had no share, that we might be justified by His righteousness, in which we had no share. He suffered the death which was ours, that we might receive the life which was His. ‘With His stripes we are healed.’”—The Desire of Ages, p. 25.

“Nothing less than the death of Christ could make His love efficacious for us. It is only because of His death that we can look with joy to His second coming. His sacrifice is the center of our hope. Upon this we must fix our faith.”—Ellen G. White, The Desire of Ages, p. 660.

Discussion Questions:

Some don’t like the idea of Jesus as our sacrifice. They think it makes God sound bloodthirsty or vengeful, like the pagan deities of the past. (In fact, some argue that the language of blood and sacrifice and so forth in the Bible is simply a reflection of these pagan concepts.) What is so dramatically wrong with this perception of the Cross? How do the concepts of death, sacrifice, and blood help to show us just how serious sin and its consequences are? How should this realization of the cost of sin help us to seek God’s power to put sin out of our lives?
Some people struggle with the issue of works and how they relate to salvation. How can keeping before us Christ’s substitutionary death, and what He accomplished for us by that death, help to protect us from falling into the trap of salvation by works? After all, what could our works possibly add to what Christ has done for us by dying in our stead?
Ellen G. White said it would be good to spend a thoughtful hour every day focusing on the life of Jesus, especially the closing scenes. How could such an exercise help to strengthen our relationship with Christ, as well as increase our appreciation of what He has done for us?
Got another 7 minutes? Check out Martin Pröbstle's comments on the main theme of this lesson in a video accessible on vimeo (downloadable as MP4 file) or on Youtube (which displays better on mobile devices).

Inside Story~  SID Division: Zambia

God of the Impossible

When my parents died, my grandmother took me in. Her priest hoped I would follow in his footsteps, so he paid my school fees. One day he gave me a sermon and told me to preach it the following Sunday. I didn’t understand it, and the priest wasn’t there to explain it. So I asked an Adventist neighbor to explain it to me. He read the sermon and said the sermon wasn’t biblical. Then he read several Bible texts that explained what the Bible actually said.

I skipped church that Sunday. Angry, the priest threatened to stop paying my school fees. I told the Adventist man, and he read me two powerful Bible texts. “For what will it profit a man if he gains the whole world, and loses his own soul?” (Mark 8:36, NKJV), and “Seek first the kingdom of God and His righteousness, and all these things shall be added to you” (Matthew 6:33, NKJV). He invited me to visit his church. On Sabbath I found a few Adventists worshipping under a tree. But I sensed that God was there.

The priest stopped paying my school fees, and I had to quit school. My neighbors taunted me for rebelling. But the Adventist district pastor found a sponsor so I could study. In time I was baptized into the Adventist Church.

When my sponsor died, I had no means to continue studying. I prepared to go home, but the school’s accountant stopped me and said my fees were paid for two more terms. I praised God and continued my studies. I worked to pay my remaining fees until I graduated.

I wanted to study at Zambia Adventist University, but with no sponsor, I couldn’t enroll. I prayed fervently for God’s help. I was offered a job on campus that would pay my tuition. I stayed with four other students in an unused chicken house until the school helped us find something better. We didn’t mind, for we are studying!

I’m studying to serve God as a pastor. That’s not exactly what the priest had in mind when he sent me to school, but I know it’s God’s will. I love to tell others this wonderful truth that I have learned. People in my village have seen that my God is the God of the impossible. Four members of my family have surrendered their lives to God and joined the Adventist Church.

Your mission offerings have helped build Zambia Adventist University to train leaders for service to God and humanity.

Kisco Mweemba shares his faith in Zambia.


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 16, 2013)

*Christ, Our Priest

SABBATH AFTERNOON

Read for This Week’s Study: Ps. 110:1–5; Gen. 14:18–20; Heb. 7:1–3; Rom. 8:31–34; 1 Tim. 2:4–6; Heb. 8:6; Heb. 2:17-18; Heb. 3:6; Heb. 10:1–14.
*
Memory Text: “Now the main point in what has been said is this: we have such a high priest, who has taken His seat at the right hand of the throne of the Majesty in the heavens, a minister in the sanctuary and in the true tabernacle, which the Lord pitched, not man” (Hebrews 8:1, 2, NASB).

After His resurrection and ascension to the heavenly sanctuary, Christ entered into a new phase of the plan of Redemption (Heb. 2:17). With the indispensable requirement of His sacrifice fulfilled, He was inaugurated as priest and began His priestly ministry in order now to mediate His perfect sacrifice in behalf of those covered, by faith, by His blood. His priestly ministry consists of two phases, both foreshadowed in the earthly sanctuary: the daily ministry and the yearly ministry during the Day of Atonement.

This week we will study the work of Jesus during His daily ministry and see some of the practical ramifications that His work has for us. We can, indeed, draw great comfort from knowing that Jesus is now standing in the presence of God, ministering the merits of His sacrifice in our behalf. The sanctuary message offers hope and encouragement to even the weakest of His followers.

Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, November 23.


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 18, 2013)

*Lesson 8: Christ, Our Priest* 

Introduction: Two weeks, ago we discussed that everything has changed. Instead of having a physical temple on earth where God lives and humans approach God only through a priest, our bodies are now temples

( 1 Corinthians 6:19-20) and God's Spirit lives in us (Romans 8:9). If everything has changed, then why does Hebrews extensively discuss Jesus' current work as our High Priest? Let's dive into our study of the Bible to find out what we can learn about what God is doing!

*The Order of Melchizedek*


Read Hebrews 7:1. What do we immediately notice is different about Melchizedek? 

(He is both a king and a priest. In Israel, the king and priest were separate.)


Read Hebrews 7:2-3. To whom is Melchizedek compared?

 (Jesus, the Son of God.)


*How is Melchizedek like Jesus?
*

Read Hebrews 7:4-8. We can see that the writer of Hebrews is constructing an argument. What do you think the writer is arguing? 

(He is asking the Jewish people familiar with the sanctuary system on earth to consider that something greater exists, something that pre-dated the sanctuary on earth.)


Read Hebrews 7:11. Why is the Melchizedek system better than the Levitical system? 

(Perfection! Perfection could not be attained through the human priesthood.)


Perfection for who?

 (Us! Praise God.)


Let's contemplate this a bit. Did we change?

 (No.)


What changed? 

(The system. That means that perfection does not depend on *us*.)


Read Hebrews 7:12. What has changed along with the priesthood? 

(The law.)


Read Hebrews 7:13-17. What aspects of the law changed? 

(Hebrews says the rules about the priesthood changed. Melchizedek and Jesus are not priests because of regulations about ancestry, but because of "the power of an indestructible life."


Read Hebrews 7:18-19. How does this say the law changed? 

(Recall that we decided a few minutes ago that the pursuit of perfection is the difference between the new and old priesthood. Hebrews tells us that the law is "weak and useless"* for making us perfect*.)

These are powerful words. What do they mean as a practical matter for our daily living? 

(They mean that we will never become prefect by trying to obey the law. Such an effort is useless because it is too weak to accomplish the goal. "Part-perfect" is an obvious problem.)


Read Hebrews 7:23-26. How does Jesus meet our need for perfection? 

(He is "holy, blameless, pure, set apart from sinners" and "He is able to save completely those who come to God through Him.")


How then, do you become perfect? How do I become perfect?

(Through Jesus.)


Let's step back a moment. We started out saying that everything is new. We are temples, and God's Spirit lives in us. Is what Jesus is doing also new? 

(Yes! This tells us that Jesus' priesthood is new and improved, but it is not without precedent. The precedent is the Melchizedek priesthood.)


If precedent is important, how can you fit precedent into what is happening today? 

(The precedent is that the forgiveness of sin was never through human effort. It was through the *death* of an animal. The precedent is that the sin transfer process was handled by the priests. Now, Jesus died on our behalf (we died with Him), and He is the one who now deals with the sin transfer process. The precedent is that God meets with humans in a special place. Now, God meets with us - but He wants our temple to be a special place.)


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 19, 2013)

*Intercession*


Read Hebrews 8:1-2. Have you every heard someone say, "Now here is the point?" The writer of Hebrews is saying, "Now here is the point!" What do you understand is the point? 

(We have this fabulous, wonderfully superior priest who is serving right now in heaven on our behalf!)


Read Hebrews 9:24-26. In what way is Jesus our fabulous, wonderfully superior priest? 

(He is in heaven, not earth, He sacrificed once, not many times. He did away with sin and appears on our behalf before God!)


Read Romans 8:32-34. We noted in our discussion two weeks ago that the Most Holy place in the sanctuary was a "danger zone." People died if they entered the presence of God at the wrong time in the wrong way. What do these verses in Romans suggest about God's attitude toward us? 

(He loves us so much that He gave us Jesus. God will graciously give us "all things.")


Who brings charges against us?

 (This suggests that no one is sufficient to bring charges.)


Read Revelation 12:10-11. Who is the accuser? 

(Satan. He is defeated by the blood of the Lamb and the testimony of believers.)


Do you feel guilty about past sins? Sins you have confessed?


If the answer is, "yes," what do these texts suggest about this? 

*(*That it is the work of the evil one to accuse you. No one is sufficient to accuse you when Jesus is interceding on your behalf*.)


Read Romans 8:26-27. Wait! Do we have a second intercessor? 

(Yes! The Holy Spirit also intercedes for us! This makes perfect sense in light of the doctrine of the Trinity. All three Members of the Godhead are pulling for us!)


What, exactly, is the Holy Spirit doing for us that is different than what Jesus is doing for us?

 (The Holy Spirit "helps us in our weakness.")


What weakness is this? 

(Jesus takes away our sins, but the entire sanctuary system shows that sin is the enemy. Thus, we need to determine to live a life in accord with the law. Our attitude and our acts are our weakness, and the Holy Spirt helps us with these. Again, our actions never save us, only Jesus' work on our behalf. But, what saved person wants to be an agent of Satan?)


Romans 8:26 contains some strange language: "the Spirit Himself intercedes for us with groans that words cannot express." What kind of intercession is this? 

(A close relative of mine may have a serious medical problem. Have you had so desperate a prayer need that you do not know how to put things into words - words that will describe how much you need God's help? That is another kind of human weakness. The Holy Spirit intercedes for us to express the deepest emotions - so deep we really cannot adequately put them into words.)


Romans 8:27 brings to mind another aspect of intercession. Have you ever faced a need and were uncertain about God's will in the matter? How can you know God's will? 

(The Holy Spirit "intercedes for the saints in accordance with God's will.")


Re-read Romans 8:34 and read Romans 8:35-37. We have two main problems in life. We are sinners, deserving death, and we live in a sinful world. Jesus cured the death problem and He continues to intercede on our behalf in heaven. How do we deal with the living in a sinful world problem? 

(This is the intercession of the Holy Spirit. The Spirit helps us, guides us and directs us.)


What do these two intercessions show? 

(God's great love! You can decide to leave God, but nothing external can take away Jesus' sacrifice for you and the Holy Spirit's daily help to you! Praise God!)


would you like Jesus and the Holy Spirit to intercede for you? Would you like them to remove the condemnation of the law, and give you comfort and guidance in day to day problems? If so, why not invite Jesus into your life right now? Why not confess your sins and accept His sacrifice and the power of His Spirit?


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 20, 2013)

*The Great High Priest*

*What do the following texts reveal about Christ’s ministry as High Priest? Heb. 2:17-8; 3:6; 4:14-15; 7:24–28; 8:1–3.
*
Jesus is the “great High Priest” (Heb. 4:14, NKJV). He is superior to all high priests and rulers of earth. The Bible assigns a number of qualities to Jesus as great High Priest:

Merciful and faithful. The two characteristics of merciful and faithful (Heb. 2:17) fit Christ’s role as mediator, for He bestows His gifts on us (“merciful”) and is loyal to His Father and to us (“faithful”).

With us. Jesus can sympathize with us (Heb. 2:18; 5:2, 7). Because He has lived as a human, we can trust that He is a compassionate and perfect Helper. Yet, He is not in the same situation as we are, because He is “without sin” (Heb. 4:15).

Over us. Jesus as High Priest is not in the community of believers, as Moses was; He is over us, like a son presides over the house of his father (Heb. 3:6). Christ enjoys full authority among the saints.

As we are. Jesus’ divine origin did not give Him any exclusive rights. He was tempted just as we are (Heb. 4:15). The selected temptations in the Judean desert show that He was tempted in the physical, mental, and spiritual dimension (Matt. 4:1–11).

For us. Christ appears in the heavenly sanctuary in the presence of God “for us” (Heb. 9:24), and He is making intercession for us (Heb. 7:25). Thank God that we have a divine Representative to appear in the judgment in our place.

Jesus is in heaven “for us.” What does that mean? How can you draw some assurance and security from this wonderful truth?


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 21, 2013)

**********************************************************************************


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 22, 2013)

Further Study: Further Study: “The Atonement, Part II—High-Priestly Application of Atoning Sacrifice,” pp. 680–692, in Appendix C of The SDA Bible Commentary, vol. 7A.

“Step away from Satan’s voice and from acting his will, and stand by the side of Jesus, possessing his attributes, the possessor of keen and tender sensibilities, who can make the cause of afflicted, suffering ones his own. The man who has had much forgiven will love much. Jesus is a compassionate intercessor, a merciful and faithful high priest. He, the Majesty of heaven–the King of glory—can look upon finite man, subject to the temptations of Satan, knowing that he has felt the power of Satan’s wiles.”—Ellen G. White, Christian Education, p. 160.

“The conscience can be freed from condemnation. Through faith in His blood, all may be made perfect in Christ Jesus. Thank God that we are not dealing with impossibilities. We may claim sanctification. We may enjoy the favor of God. We are not to be anxious about what Christ and God think of us, but about what God thinks of Christ, our Substitute.”—Ellen G. White, Selected Messages, book 2, pp. 32, 33.

Discussion Questions:

Read Hebrews 2:17. Why was it necessary for Jesus to become human and to suffer before He could become our High Priest?
Dwell on the final Ellen G. White quote listed above. Look especially at the line: “We are not to be anxious about what Christ and God think of us, but about what God thinks of Christ, our Substitute.” How does this help us to understand what comes before, when she talks about being “made perfect in Christ Jesus”?
Our High Priest, Jesus Christ, is the Surety of our salvation, and He administers the effects and benefits of His sacrifice and blood. With Him on our side, we have nothing to fear. How can we take these wonderful truths, so powerfully expressed in the book of Hebrews, and apply them to ourselves, especially at times of great temptation?
The book of Hebrews is very clear that Jesus’ once-and-for-all sacrifice was all that was needed for dealing with sin. What should that tell us about any religious practice that claims to repeat this practice as a necessity for the forgiveness of sins?
Inside Story~  SSD Division: Burma

On Jesus’ Side

Mee Mee comes from a poor family living in a small village in Myanmar (Burma). Her family had to sell their land to feed their children. Her parents couldn’t afford to send her to school, so she went to work in the rice paddies when she was 13.

When Mee Mee was 18, she learned that a Christian family in another town needed a house helper. Her parents let her go, but they warned her, “Don’t let these people make you become a Christian.” Her friend had told her that the Christian family was kind, but still she was afraid.

Mee Mee was surprised that her new employers treated her as part of the family. She refused their invitation to join them for worship, but she listened from the next room as the family sang songs and prayed. A few days later she shyly joined the family for worship. How can Christians be so evil that my parents don’t want me to worship with them? she wondered.

On Friday Mee Mee and her host mother worked hard to clean the house and prepare food for Saturday, which she called “Sabbath.” Mee Mee declined the invitation to worship in the church that met upstairs the family’s home. Then her host father asked her to take Grandma up the stairs and help her during worship. Mee Mee felt awkward, but the worshippers were so kind that soon she became more comfortable.

When Mee Mee’s father called to check on her, she told him about how loving her host family was. He was glad, but he repeated his warning, “Remember, don’t become a Christian.”

Mee Mee continued joining the family for worship. Little by little God’s love seeped through the barriers of her heart. Her host mother gave her a Bible, and she took turns reading it during worship. Something in her heart stirred, and she felt drawn to Jesus.

Mee Mee knows that her parents will be angry when she tells them that she wants to become a Christian. But she’s convinced that Jesus is the true God. She feels torn between respect for her family and its traditions and God’s call.

“I know that I must stand on Jesus’ side,” Mee Mee says. “I’m praying for courage to stand true. Please pray for me.” Becoming a Christian in Myanmar isn’t easy. Please pray for those like Mee Mee who have discovered the truth and want to follow Christ. And remember that your mission offering helps make evangelism in this largely Buddhist country possible.

Have another 8 minutes? Check out Lesson author Martin Pröbstle comments at a video accessible on vimeo or on Youtube (better on mobile devices).

Have an hour? See a full-length class study by Pastor Derek Morris on Youtube. We're sure you'll enjoy it


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 23, 2013)

*Lesson 9 November 23–29

The Pre-Advent Judgment*


SABBATH AFTERNOON

*Read for This Week’s Study: Daniel 7, Gen. 3:8–20, 2 Tim. 2:19, Ps. 51:4, 2 Cor. 5:10, Ps. 96:11–13.*

Memory Text: “ ‘ “Then the sovereignty, the dominion, and the greatness of all the kingdoms under the whole heaven will be given to the people of the saints of the Highest One; His kingdom will be an everlasting kingdom, and all the dominions will serve and obey Him” ’ ” (Daniel 7:27, NASB).

As the book of Hebrews so clearly shows, after His death and resurrection, Jesus began a new phase of work for us. He became our High Priest in the heavenly sanctuary. The visions in Daniel 7 and 8 reveal that at some point in history this heavenly work of Christ in our behalf had entered a new phase, the judgment. This is sometimes called the “Eschatological Day of Atonement”: Eschatological, because it pertains to the End Time; Day of Atonement, because it is prefigured by the Day of Atonement service in the earthly sanctuary.

Daniel 7, our focus this week, contains a sequence of kingdoms, symbolized by four animals, that parallels the sequence in Daniel 2: Babylon, Media-Persia, Greece, and Rome.

As we study, we’ll see that the judgment is good news, because our Lord God works for His people. He judges in their behalf before the on looking universe and grants them entrance into Christ’s eternal kingdom, the culmination of all their hopes as followers of the Lord.

Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, November 30.


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 24, 2013)

*The Vision and the Judgment

“A fiery stream issued and came forth from before him: thousand thousands ministered unto him, and ten thousand times ten thousand stood before him: the judgment was set, and the books were opened” (Dan. 7:10).*

Read Daniel 7:1–14. What is happening here?

After Daniel sees the four beasts, he observed another horn coming up among the horns of the fourth beast. This “little horn” became the main enemy of God and His saints. Then, suddenly, Daniel’s attention turned from the dark earth to a bright judgment scene in the heavenly throne room (Dan. 7:9–14).

The judgment scene is the pivot of the entire vision and involves two key figures, the Ancient of Days and the Son of Man. Angels also are there, witnesses to the judgment. The scene unfolds in three steps: first is the court scene (vss. 9, 10), then the outcome of the judgment on the beastly powers on earth (vss. 11, 12), and finally the transfer of dominion and kingdom to the Son of Man (vss. 13, 14). God the Father is portrayed as the majestic Ancient of Days, the wise and sage judge par excellence. “The Son of Man” represents humanity, Jesus Himself, in the heavenly court. Jesus used this title many times to refer to Himself, and at least twice He clearly evoked the images of Daniel 7 (Matt. 24:30, 26:64).

The Day of Atonement functions as the most natural typological setting for this heavenly temple scene. In fact, it is portrayed as if the heavenly High Priest comes, surrounded by clouds of incense, to the Ancient of Days. In Daniel 7:10, the “books were opened.” Books play a major role in the heavenly judgment. _*There are several books of heavenly origin known in the Bible: the “book of life” (Ps. 69:28, Phil. 4:3, Rev. 3:5, 13:8, 17:8, NASB), the “book of remembrance” (Mal. 3:16), the books of “deeds” (Rev. 20:12), and God’s “book” (Exod. 32:32-33; Ps. 56:8).*_

Imagine being judged by God (you will be). Imagine everything you have ever done being judged (it will be). If you have to stand on your record, your own deeds, your own good works, what hope do you have? What, then, is your only hope in judgment?


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 25, 2013)

Lesson 9: The Pre-Advent Judgment 

Introduction: Judgment! Who wants judgment? My general observation in life is that everyone wants other people to be judged, but they do not want it for themselves. Yes, the police should stop and give tickets to other people who speed. No, the police should not stop me and give me a ticket for speeding! The "problem" with God's judgment is that it is for everyone. If we finally come to terms with a personal judgment, what difference should that make in our life? When I'm arguing a case in court, I need to know what legal standard applies, I want to know about the judge, and I want to know about the process. Let's plunge into our study of the Bible and see what we can learn about God's judgment!

*Judgment*


Read Daniel 7:1. Daniel has a dream. What gives us some confidence that Daniel's report about his dream is accurate? 

_(First, Daniel tells us when this happened. He tells us the circumstances and he wrote it down afterwards. All of this is an indication of a reliable report.)_


Scan Daniel 7:2-7 and read Daniel 7:15-18. What do these beasts represent? 

_(Daniel gives us the key to the interpretation of his dream. I consulted several older commentaries and they all agree that Daniel's dream is about a series of powerful nations that followed each other in history. Thus, the animals that arise represent the empires of Babylon, Medo-Persia, Greece and Rome.)_


Why would God reveal something like this to Daniel (and to us)? 

(_To give us confidence in the future. To let us know that our God is in charge and He knows the future.)_


Why would that message be especially important to Daniel? 

_(Recall that Babylon destroyed the temple in Jerusalem, and took Daniel and many others captive. God's people, God's nation, were in deep trouble. They might conclude that God was not in charge of world events.)_


Read Daniel 7:23-24. What does this tell us about the Roman Empire and the ten horns? 

_(That ten kingdoms will come after Rome.)_


Read Daniel 7:8-9. What time frame is indicated here? 

_(The discussion of the horns shows that we are looking at the nations that came out of the Roman Empire. We know from history that the union of territories that rose to power after Rome was known as the "Holy Roman Empire." Historians would place the dates of the Holy Roman Empire from 926-1806 A.D. Thus, the reference to the "Ancient of Days" taking His seat seems to follow 1806 A.D.)_


Let's consider this in more detail. Read Daniel 7:9-10. What is happening here? 

_(This is a courtroom setting. The reference to "books" being opened indicates that the court is in session and some sort of judgment is being made.)
_

Read Revelation 20:11-15. What is being described here?

_(This seems very much like what is being described in Daniel 7.)_


What is the standard for the judgment of these people?

_ ("What they had done.")
_

We have another time marker here. When do you think this judgment takes place? 

(_It must be the end of the world. "Death" is thrown into the fire. 1 Corinthians 15:26 tells us that the "last enemy to be destroyed is death." This is at the end of time.)_


Read Daniel 7:8 and Daniel 7:20-22 and Daniel 7:24-27. What is the relationship between God's people and the last horn? 

_(There is war between the horn and the saints. The horn wins for a while, but God pronounces judgment in favor of the saints and they win.)_


What is the reasonable conclusion to be drawn from all of these texts talking about God's court and judgment? 

_(That some sort of judgment is taking place in heaven. It began sometime after 1806 and continues until the end of the world at which time the saints prevail.)_


What do you think God wants us to learn from this dream?

_ (Just as revealing the future gave confidence to Daniel, so Christians are told that we have an ongoing war on earth that will be ended when God finishes His final judgment. By God's power we will win!)_


What about the general timing of this? What is important about that? 

_(To some it might seem that God is doing nothing. We are two thousand years after the resurrection. Where is God? Why has He not returned yet? These texts show us that God has a plan, that the final judgment began around 1806 (other texts could refine that date) and will continue until the end of time - when the saints possess the kingdom. We are living in the last days.)_


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 25, 2013)

*Intercessor*


Read Daniel 7:13-14. What figure enters this scene? 

_(This is Jesus!)_

Read Hebrews 8:1-2. What have we learned in the prior lessons about what Jesus is doing in heaven?

_(He is our High Priest, ministering on our behalf_.)


What relationship do you see between Jesus' ministry in heaven and the judgment prophesied by Daniel? (The purpose of the sanctuary system was to transfer sin to the animal sacrifice so that the believer would not die. The final judgment is about who lives and who dies. What Jesus is doing in Hebrews is part of this final judgment of Daniel 7.)


Read Hebrews 9:11-15. What is the basis for the judgment of the saints? 

_(Jesus died to free us from our sins! He ransomed us from sin.)
_

Read Hebrews 9:24-28. What is Jesus doing in heaven during this time of judgment?

_ (He is taking away our sins and bringing salvation to the righteous.)
_

Re-read Revelation 20:12-14. We looked at this before. What is the basis for the judgment here? 

(_According to what they had done.)
_

Read Hebrews 10:12-14. What is the standard for the judgment of "those who are being made holy?" (Jesus' sacrifice makes us perfect.)


How do you explain these two standards? 

(_Those who are lost are judged by their works.  Those who claim Jesus' sacrifice on their behalf are judged to be perfect forever!)_


I recently read "the anticipation of the judgment encourages [people] to live a life of loyalty and accountability." Do you agree?


In light of what we have studied, do the righteous need to fear the judgment? Will the fear of judgment encourage them to live a proper life?


Or, will the sacrifice Jesus made on their behalf because He loves them encourage them to live a proper life?


Will the fact that Jesus died to preserve the rule of law, rather than just changing the law, encourage the righteous to live a proper life? 

(_I disagree with the quote. Christians should not be motivated to right behavior by a fear of judgment. They should be motivated to right behavior because they love God. They should be motivated to right behavior because they understand the war between good and evil, and they want to stand on the side of good and God's law!)_


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 25, 2013)

*God's Law and the Judgment*


In the last few lessons I've been talking about the "Rule of Law." On the surface, emphasizing God's concern about the rule of law when we are discussing judgment seems contrary to the idea of righteousness by faith. Let's see if the two can be reconciled. Read Galatians 2:15-21. What is the standard for the judgment for those who accept Jesus? 

_(When Jesus died we "died to the law." "The life I live in the body, I live by faith in the Son of God." The standard is not the law, but rather whether we place our faith in Jesus.)_



Read Galatians 3:10. If the law is so bad that we are cursed if we rely on it, how can the rule of law be a good thing?

_(The problem is not with the law, it is with us.)_


Read Galatians 3:11-14, Galatians 3:21-22 and Galatians 3:26-28. The law is good and we are bad. If we rely on keeping the law we are in big trouble, for we are under the curse that comes to law breakers. As you consider your name coming up in the final judgment, how do you think you will do? 

****_(If you have clothed yourself with Christ, if you have confessed your sins and asked *Jesus to cover your sins with His blood*, then in the final judgment God looks at what Jesus has done instead of what you have done. On the other hand, if you have not accepted Jesus, then you are judged based on what you have done.)
_

Friend, do you want to stand alone in the final judgment, responsible for your sins? Or, do you want Jesus to take your place? The judgment is going on right now. Jesus is standing there in the heavenly court ready to act on your behalf. You need to decide today!


* Copr. 2013, Bruce N. Cameron, J.D. All scripture references are to the New International Version (NIV), copr. 1973, 1978, 1984 International Bible Society, unless otherwise noted. Quotations from the NIV are used by permission of Zondervan Bible Publishers. Suggested answers are found within parentheses. The lesson assumes the teacher uses a blackboard or some other visual aid.


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 29, 2013)

*Lesson 10: *The Eschatological Day of Atonement *

Introduction: If you are scratching your head about the word "*Eschatological*," it means "last day events." 

The Day of Atonement, as we have studied, refers to the day each year when all the sins transferred from God's people to the sanctuary were then transferred to a goat.  The goat then headed out into the desert for its retirement years. The Day of Atonement represented a permanent address change for the sins the people committed during the year. So, you ask, "What could be so important about a permanent address change for sins in the last days?" "Last days" calls to mind the final judgment. *Do you want your sins forwarded on or do you want to be like that goat? When Daniel prayed about the sin problem of God's people, God gave him a special message about His grand plan to deal with sin*. Let's plunge into our study of the Bible and learn more!

Daniel's Concern


Read Daniel 9:1-3. What is on Daniel's mind?  Daniel 9:1-3

Daniel’s Prayer for the People

9 In the first year of Darius the son of Ahasuerus, of the lineage of the Medes, who was made king over the realm of the Chaldeans— 2 in the first year of his reign I, Daniel, understood by the books the number of the years specified by the word of the Lord through Jeremiah the prophet, that He would accomplish seventy years in the desolation's of Jerusalem.

3 Then I set my face toward the Lord God to make request by prayer and supplications, with fasting, sackcloth, and ashes.

_(Bible prophecy revealed that the time had come for change. This change would allow Jerusalem to be rebuilt.)_


Read Daniel 9:4-6. How does Daniel start his prayer?

(With praise! This is how every prayer should start. See Luke 11:1-2.)


What is the main subject of the prayer? 

_(Confession of sin. The people have a sin problem.)_

Read Daniel 9:11-14 and Daniel 9:17-19. Why do you think Daniel specifically mentions the sanctuary? 

(_Consider this from Daniel's point of view. His people have sinned. God has executed judgment on them through captivity and the destruction of Jerusalem and the sanctuary. The sanctuary is the means for transferring sin and it is out of business. Daniel and the people are loaded with sin!_)


Let's consider the issue of judgment. What kind of judgment concerns Daniel? 

(_Daniel's situation reflects our lives. Disobeying God's law brings its own practical judgment here and now. We often suffer because of our sins. But, the bigger issue is the judgment that comes from being unable to obtain forgiveness of sin. Being unable to transfer sin away from the people through the sanctuary system.)_


Now that we know what consumed Daniel's thoughts, let's turn next to the visions given to him.


The Message


Read Daniel 8:1-4. What would you think if you were taking your morning walk and you saw this? 

(I would be frightened, until I realized that it was a vision.)


Since this is a vision, what message do you think God is giving Daniel?

_(Last week we learned that Daniel saw some frightening looking animals which represented empires that would arise in the future. This seems like that.)_


Read Daniel 8:15-20. What is the ram? 

_(Daniel is told by a heavenly messenger that it is the empire of Medo-Persia. This parallels the message we studied last week!)
_

Read Daniel 8:5-8 and Daniel 8:21-22. What does the goat represent? 

(_The power of the Greek empire. As in the prior vision, Daniel is being shown the future._)


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 29, 2013)

Read Daniel 8:9-12. When we looked at the horns of Daniel 7, they represented authorities on earth. *What kind of earthly authority can "reach the host of the heavens?" What kind of earthly authority can throw down some of the host of heaven?*


*Read Revelation 12:7-9. What does this suggest is this horn? *

(Satan! Remember that this is symbolic. Whatever is the meaning of this horn, at a minimum it represents the work of Satan.)


*Look again at Daniel 8:11-12. Think back to Daniel's prayer. Why did God decide to give Daniel repeated "history" lessons about the future?*

(God is telling Daniel that God is in charge even during frightening events.)


*When Daniel heard the reference to the sanctuary, what do you think came immediately to his mind?* 

(This is what Daniel had been praying about! God's temple, God's sanctuary on earth had been destroyed by the Babylonians. To contemplate this must have been depressing.)


*Read Daniel 8:13-14. What hope is given to Daniel? 
*
(The sanctuary, the system for dealing with sin, will be back in operation!)


*Read Daniel 8:23-25. This gives another picture of this horn. What does it mean that he will become strong, but not by his own power?*
*What does it mean that he will be destroyed, but not by human power? 
*
(Both references tell us that this is spiritual warfare. This is war between Satan and God.)


*What relevance do you find in this?*

(Like Daniel, our world may seem to be spinning out of control. Perhaps we feel that we are suffering judgment from past sins. The message to Daniel from God is "I've got this handled.")


*Read Daniel 8:26-28. How did Daniel react to this message? Was he elated to learn that God was in control? 

*(No. He was sick. He did not understand. Part of the problem might have been that the vision seems to say that God will not be working this out until the end of time.)


*The Victory*


Let's re-read Daniel 9:1-3 now that we have more information.* The vision given to Daniel has started to be fulfilled. Babylon has fallen, and Medo-Persia has risen to power. What does Daniel want? *

(The same thing he has always wanted - that his nation and his sanctuary would be restored. He understands that the prophecy about the time of restoration is near at hand.)


*Read Daniel 9:20-23. What does this teach us about our prayers and our God?*

 (He listens. He cares.)


*How close is heaven? *

*(Gabriel left when the prayer began.)


*Why has Gabriel been sent?*

 (To give Daniel "insight and understanding.")


*Understanding about what?* 

(The series of visions. Recall that in Daniel 8:14-15 Daniel has been told that the sanctuary will be restored in 2,300 "evenings and mornings." This is at the center of Daniel's concern.)


*Read Daniel 9:24-25. What is the good news about Jerusalem and the sanctuary?*   (That it will be rebuilt!)


*What other good news do we find?* 
(Sin will end! Wickedness will be atoned for! The most holy will be anointed. Everlasting righteousness will come!)

*Does this sound like the sanctuary and the Day of Atonement? 

*(Yes. Recall that "most holy" refers to the part of the sanctuary entered on the Day of Atonement.)


Read Daniel 9:26-27. This sounds terrible, right? Jesus (the Anointed One) is cut off! I'm not going into the numbers or the calculations, but most Christians who have studied this in detail find that when they work through the numbers this prophecy predicts the date of the incarnation of Jesus, His crucifixion and the second destruction of the temple in Jerusalem.)


A smaller number of Christians continue the calculation and conclude that 1844 is the date for the beginning of the time that we have been studying: the final judgment, the ministry of Jesus in heaven on our behalf, the heavenly "Day of Atonement." 
Last week, we put the start of this time to be around 1806, and that accords with the more specific 1844 date. What level of importance do you attach to this series of dates? 

(Some attach great importance to these dates, especially the start date for Jesus' ministry on our behalf in the final judgment. I think these dates serve two purposes. First, they give us confidence that God is in charge and that we can trust Him. Second, they comfort us that the plan of salvation is not stalled, it is moving forward according to God's plan.)


Friend, are you like Daniel, concerned about the course life has taken? Are you concerned about the sin in your life and the lives of those around you? God has a plan and we are living in the plan's final phase. *God is bringing an end to sin. Jesus is ministering on our behalf to cover our sins with His blood. Will you decide today to rest confident in His work on your behalf - in spite of whatever troubling things are going on in your life?*


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 29, 2013)

In Daniel 9:24–27, the beginning of the seventy weeks is marked by “the issuing of a decree to restore and rebuild Jerusalem” (Dan. 9:25, NASB). The book of Ezra reports on three decrees that concern Jerusalem and the temple, but only the third, reported in Ezra 7:12–26, is the most effective one. The Persian King Artaxerxes I issued the decree in 457 B.C. It involves both the reconstruction of the temple and the rebuilding of Jerusalem as a political and administrative center (Ezra 7:25-26). In the Bible, only this decree is followed by thanksgiving that praises God for influencing the king (Ezra 7:27-28). Furthermore, only with 457 BC as a starting point do the seventy weeks (that is, 490 years) reach the time of Christ, the “Messiah, the Prince” of Daniel 9:25–27. Thus, the prophecy of the seventy weeks provides the precise event to date the beginning of the 2,300 evenings and mornings. They start in 457 B.C. and end after 2,300 years in A.D. 1844.


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 9, 2013)

Our Prophetic Message


SABBATH AFTERNOON

Read for This Week’s Study: Revelation 10; Dan. 12:4–9; Revelation 14; Revelation 11:17-18; Revelation 13; Gen. 7:11; Gen. 11:1–9; Jeremiah 50-51.

Memory Text: “Then I saw another angel flying in the midst of heaven, having the everlasting gospel to preach to those who dwell on the earth—to every nation, tribe, tongue, and people—saying with a loud voice, ‘Fear God and give glory to Him, for the hour of His judgment has come; and worship Him who made heaven and earth, the sea and springs of water’” (Revelation 14:6, 7, NKJV).

The judgment message of Daniel 7 and 8 links directly to The Great Controversy scenario depicted in Revelation 12-14. Here we find the three angels’ messages, which contain the themes of creation, judgment, and gospel (Rev. 14:6–12). These texts present God’s urgent and final call to prepare for the second coming of Jesus.

The message of the first angel is indeed the “everlasting gospel” because it’s the same truth that the apostles preached when they said that people “should turn from these useless things to the living God, who made the heaven, the earth, the sea, and all things that are in them” (Acts 14:15, NKJV; compare with Acts 4:24). Highlighting the importance of the message is the fact that the word gospel itself appears only here in the book of Revelation. whatever we preach about end–time events, we must make certain that the “gospel” is at the core.

Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, December 14.

Sunday December 8

Time of Disappointment

Read Revelation 10. What is the message of the angel with the little scroll? What does it mean to “prophesy again”?

The portrayal of the angel recalls the description of Christ (Rev. 1:13–16) and of the divine-like “man in linen” in Daniel’s last vision (Dan. 10:5-6; 12:5–7), suggesting that they are identical. In Daniel 12:6-7, He swore by the One who lives forever as He gave the prophecy of three and a half times (1,260 years). This is a repeat of the crucial prophecy given in Daniel 7:25, describing that God’s people would face terrible persecution, another truth that is repeated in Daniel 12:7, as well.

The book of Daniel was supposed to be sealed until the end of time. Then it would be opened, and many would gain knowledge from it (Dan. 12:4–9). When the prophesied period of 1,260 years ended, the time had come to open the book for further knowledge. This is symbolized by the open book in the hand of the angel in Revelation 10. From then on, Daniel’s prophecies were to be better understood.

At the same time, Revelation 10 reveals that the experience would not all be pleasant. John ate the book as commanded, and it was sweet in his mouth but bitter to his stomach. John stands symbolically for the people who internalized the book of Daniel. This prophetic description, we believe, was fulfilled in the Millerite movement, which arose in the first half of the nineteenth century amid great worldwide interest in end-time events. It also describes the bitter disappointment of those who understood that the long-time prophecies in Daniel referred to their time, but not as they had first thought. The “2,300 evenings and mornings” did not signal the return of Christ but, rather, the beginning of the great judgment scene of Daniel 7.

Right after the bitter experience, John was told to “prophesy again concerning many peoples and nations and tongues and kings” (Rev. 10:11, NASB). This is being fulfilled as Seventh-day Adventists preach the “everlasting gospel” to the world.

Disappointment isn’t alien to Christians, especially when they misinterpret the meaning of events. Certainly the experience of the disciples between their Master’s death and His resurrection was a disappointment. Such was the experience of the Millerites in 1844. How can we handle disappointments without losing our faith? What Bible promises can you hold onto during your own times of disappointment?

Monday December 9

Fear God!

The first angel’s message tells us to “fear God.” What does that mean? See Ps. 34:7–22.

Fear could be understood in two ways. First, there is a fear that shows itself in reverence and respect. This kind is what the first angel wants to bring to our attention. Those who fear God are true believers in Him (Rev. 11:18). To fear God means to honor Him (Rev. 14:7), praise Him (Rev. 19:5), obey Him (Rev. 14:12), and glorify His name (Rev. 15:4). The fear of God in the first angel’s message also acknowledges God as Judge and as Creator, and it calls us to worship Him as such.

Second, there is a fear in the sense of being afraid that sooner or later God will judge this world. To the unfaithful, the message of the judgment is a message of terror. That’s why we often call the three angels’ messages God’s last warning to the world. Inherent in the very notion of a “warning” is something to be feared, and if we read about that which the lost will face, they indeed do have something to fear.

However, as long as mercy is available, God always desires to move the lost to repentance, and the fear of God could be an incentive to start seeking Him (see Rev. 11:13). Though ultimately a saving relationship with God is one based on love, sometimes people need a good dose of fear to open their eyes. And if it takes a warning to get their attention, why not?

We know that “God is love,” and nothing reveals this love more than the Cross. We know, too, that God loves this world, and it must pain Him tremendously to see what sin has done to it. A God of love and justice isn’t going to sit by forever and let evil go unpunished. “It is a fearful thing to fall into the hands of the living God” (Heb. 10:31, NKJV). How can we strike the right balance in understanding both God’s love for us and understanding His wrath against the evil that has done us all so much harm?


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 9, 2013)

Introduction: Do you remember when you had some special news or a special story that others did not know? How exciting was it to share that special story with others? Our study this week is about a very special message that we have to share with others. The message has to do with worship, faith and the final judgment. Let's wade into our study of the Bible to learn more about this great news!

*First Angel*


*Read Revelation 14:6. What is the audience for the message of this angel? *(Everyone, everywhere.)


*What do you believe is the "eternal gospel?" 
*
(Our God became a human and lived with us. Our God, named Jesus, lived a perfect life, died for our sins, and was resurrected to return to heaven. We accept Jesus' sacrifice on our behalf through baptism. His life becomes our life, His death is our death and His resurrection is the promise of our resurrection to eternal life.)


*Let's see if our view of the gospel is the same as the angel's message. Read Revelation 14:7. What significance do you find in the "loud voice?"*

 (This is supposed to be heard.)


*Let's start with the view that "fear God" means exactly what it says because it introduces the idea that the time of judgment has come. How do you explain the "give Him glory" part of this message about judgment?*

 (This is the gospel - that we give God glory because He took our place in the judgment. When He died, we symbolically died. When He rose, we symbolically rose. Could you ever stop praising someone who died for you?)


*How would you reconcile the "fear God" instruction with the "give Him glory" instruction? How do those work together?*

(If you want to face judgment without Jesus interceding for you, then you should fear because you will die. The fantastic news is that we have a way to avoid eternal death.)


*Notice the last sentence. We are told to worship the Creator. Why does this have anything to do with judgment or the gospel? 
*
(My study of the Bible has taught me that God consistently pins His authority on the fact that He is our Creator. Only one with authority can judge. Only one with authority can modify the rule of law. God tells us that He has the authority to do all of this!)


*Let's step back a minute and look at the action. This says a flying angel will give this message. I've never seen an angel in my neighborhood loudly shouting this message. What do you think this reference to an "angel" means? *

(Adam Clarke's commentary suggests that this could refer to a special group of Christians whose goal is to promote this gospel message.)


*Let's step back a second minute and consider the message. What is at the heart of the angel's message? *

(To fear God and worship God.)


*Fear is not something you can just grit your teeth and do. What, as a practical matter, are we being asked to do? *

(I think we are asked to "obey." Whether fear means terror or giving respect, the result would be a change in our actions. Thus, obedience and worship are linked in this angel's message.)


*Second Angel*


*Read Revelation 14:8 and Isaiah 21:8-9. What do you think is meant by Babylon?*

 (In the Old Testament, Nebuchadnezzar's Babylon was the enemy of God's people. If you read 1 Peter 5:13, Peter seems to refer to the Roman empire as "Babylon." Why? Because it, too, was the enemy of God's people. Some of the older commentaries, such as Barnes' Notes and Matthew Henry, point to both pagan and Papal Rome as Babylon, no doubt because both were persecuting powers. My view is that the constant feature of Babylon is the power behind it - which is Satan. But, the human, institutional "front" for Satan changes with time.)


What do you currently see as the main, human institutional "front" for Satan? Let's look next at some more characteristics of Babylon before we make up our mind.


*Look again at Revelation 14:8. What activity helps to identify Babylon?
*
 (It makes nations "drink the maddening wine of her adulteries.")


*What do you think is meant by "adulteries" in this context? *

(Unfaithfulness to God.)


*Why refer to this as "wine" which is "maddening"? Why refer to it as "drink?" 
*
("Maddening" means to lose your proper sense of things. This power promotes views against God that causes us to lose our proper perspective on things.)


*In your experience, what has had the most power to cause you to lose a right perspective on God? To make you want to be unfaithful to Him?*

(All of the candidates for Babylon that we discussed likely have little or no influence in our life today. My vote for the most negative institutional influence in my life is entertainment media. Have you ever watched a movie or read a book where you find yourself wanting a murderer or adulterer to win? I feel like the "wine" of this unfaithfulness to God is being poured over me.)


*What is wrong with my suggestion that pagan media is a current candidate for "Babylon?"*

 (Two things. First, Revelation 14:8 says it "made all nations drink." I voluntarily read and watch. Second, it seems odd to call pagan media, among all the Babylons, the "Great" one. We need to explore this further with the next angel.)

*What is the good news of Revelation 14:8 about the work of Satan's institutional agents to make us unfaithful to God?*

 (They are fallen, defeated!)


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 9, 2013)

*Third Angel*


*Read Revelation 14:9. Let's stop right here. What is the focus of the controversy? *

_(Worship!)
_

*Think back to the message of the first angel. What was it about? 
*

(Worship!)


*What should we conclude? *

_(The message of the three angels is about worship. Will you worship the Creator or will you worship Babylon.)_

*
Does this help clarify what is meant by "Babylon the Great?"*

_(Yes. This is an institutional power whose focus is worship.)_


*Now let's add the rest of the sentence. Read Revelation 14:9-10. What kind of problem are Satan's agents, the "beast and his image," creating?
*
_(The problem is worship and receiving "his mark.")
_

*Context is very important here. Revelation 12:7-9 reveals that the "dragon" is Satan. If you read Revelation 13, you will see that the dragon gives power to at least a couple of beasts. Read Revelation 13:12-17. What is the greatest problem with this trinity of the dragon and the two beasts? *

_(Coercion when it comes to worship! Those who refuse to worship the first beast are killed. Everyone is forced to receive a beast mark on the right hand or the forehead.)_


*What is the beast mark? *

_(The fact that it is on the forehead (thinking) or the hand (doing) suggests that some will agree with beast worship and some will simply comply, even if they disagree.)_


*Let's go back to the message of the third angel in Revelation 14:9-10 and re-read it. What kind of problem do the saints face?
*
_ (The beast will kill them if they do not accept the mark, and God will kill them if they do.)_


Does that seem unfair? [/B]

_(No. God is simply warning us that at some time we will have to make a choice on who we will worship. You can make the wrong choice by agreeing with Satan, or just going along with Satan. Either one is fatal.)_


*Worship*


Let's focus on the worship issue. What, again, is the basis for God's claim to worship? Revelation 14:7 says being our Creator. Read Exodus 20:8-11. What is God's special worship instruction which is keyed to Him being our Creator?
_(The Sabbath!)_


*What does this suggest is the point on which worship of God or worship of Satan turns?*

_(The Sabbath - the weekly memorial to Creation.)
_

*What else is important?*

_(Recall the entire judgment issue is about righteousness by faith. If your Sabbath worship is not motivated by a desire to praise God for saving you and defeating Satan, you have missed the point.)
_

*Read Revelation 14:12. Wait a minute! Does this tell us that keeping the commandments is the standard for the judgment?*

_(No! But, it does say that those who place their faith in Jesus, those who worship Him, have holiness as their goal. The rule of law is God's standard.)_


Friend, would you like to be on the right side of worship? Would you like to share this end-time warning? Commit right now to worship God every Sabbath and rely on His righteousness alone for your salvation!


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 17, 2013)

*Lesson 12*
*The Cosmic Conflict Over God's Character​**(Job1, Ezekiel 28, 1 John 4)*

Introduction: We all know that God is good, right? In fact, in my old church we added the phrase "all the time, and all the time, God is good." So, what is there to study this week? You may know that God is good, but a lot
of people are uncertain, at best. The worst part of that problem is that you may be the basis on which they form their opinion about God. Let's explore what the Bible says about this issue and what we should do about it!


*I. The Cosmic Problem*
*A. Read Job 1:1-3. What do we learn about Job's character? *
Job 1:1-3
King James Version (KJV)
*1 There was a man in the land of Uz, whose name was Job; and that man was perfect and upright, and one that feared God, and eschewed evil.*

2 And there were born unto him seven sons and three daughters.

3 His substance also was seven thousand sheep, and three thousand camels, and five hundred yoke of oxen, and five hundred she asses, and a very great household; so that this man was the greatest of all the men of the east

_(He was "blameless and upright." He was a great guy.)_

*1. What do we learn about his finances? *

(He was rich.)

*2. What do we learn about his reputation? *

_(He was "the greatest.")_

*3. What do we learn about the size of his family? 
*
_(It was large!)_2 And there were born unto him seven sons and three daughters.


*B. Read Job 1:4-5. What was Job's attitude toward the spiritual lives of his children?*Job 1:4-5
King James Version (KJV)
4 And his sons went and feasted in their houses, every one his day; and sent and called for their three sisters to eat and to drink with them.

5 And it was so, when the days of their feasting were gone about, that Job sent and sanctified them, and rose up early in the morning, and offered burnt offerings according to the number of them all: for Job said, It may be that my sons have sinned, and cursed God in their hearts. Thus did Job continually.

_(He was actively involved. He would burn offerings for them and apparently confess their sins.)_

*1. Can parents confess sins for their children? *

_(Read 1 John 5:16-17. Job's practice and this
text have long interested me. I don't think I fully understand what is going on - but it appears that some sins are susceptible to forgiveness through the prayers of others.)_  WOW
*1 John 5:16-17*
King James Version (KJV)
16 If any man see his brother sin a sin which is not unto death, he shall ask, and he shall give him life for them that sin not unto death. There is a sin unto death: I do not say that he shall pray for it.

17 All unrighteousness is sin: and there is a sin not unto death.

*C. Read Job 1:6-7. Why is Satan part of this committee meeting *
1. What does God's question mean? Is God in doubt about where Satan is living? Is God challenging Satan's presence?

*D. Read Ezekiel 28:13-14. Where is this glorious being living? *

(In heaven. "On the holy mount of God.")

*E. Read Ezekiel 28:15-16. What happened to this glorious being? 
*
(Because of wickedness, he was expelled from heaven.)

*F. Read Ezekiel 28:17. What was the source of the wickedness of this being?*
 (Pride arising from beauty. It corrupted this person's thinking.)

*G. Read Revelation 12:7-9. What does this suggest is the real identity of the glorious being?  *

(Satan.)

*H. Let's re-read Job 1:6-7 and factor in what we have learned about his background from Ezekiel and Revelation. Why is Satan on earth? *

(He was expelled from heaven to earth.)

*1. Did God know this? *
(Of course! There was a big battle between God and Satan.)

*a. What, then, do you think God was really asking? 
*
(I don't think God is asking anything. The meeting appears to be in heaven. God is insulting Satan by reminding him that he is no longer a resident of the most desirable place in heaven, but rather is an earthdweller.)

*I. Re-read Satan's answer in the last part ofJob 1:7. Satan doesn't exactly answer. "Earth" would have been the appropriate answer. What does the nature of the way Satan answered suggest?
Job 1:7
King James Version (KJV)
7 And the Lord said unto Satan, Whence comest thou? Then Satan answered the Lord, and said, From going to and fro in the earth, and from walking up and down in it.

*
(Satan is boasting that even though he was banished to earth, He is now the ruler of the earth.)

*J. Read Job 1:8. Does God want to know if Satan has met Job? *

(No. God is challenging Satan's claim to be the ruler of the earth. God reminds Satan that the greatest man in the East is a follower
of God, not Satan. Indeed, Job respects God, but "shuns" Satan.)


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 17, 2013)

*Read Job 1:9-11. Satan could have answered, "I'm working on that problem."Why did he answer
as he did?

*(Satan insults God. He says that Job is like a prostitute - he serves God for money, not because of affection for God or because of a love of doing what is right.)

*1. Why did Satan say this? Is his goal simply to insult God, or do you think Satan believes this?*

*L. Read Genesis 3:1-5. How did Satan win his position on earth? *

(He promised Eve something that he claimed God would not give her. He bribed her.)

*M. Skim over Deuteronomy 28 and read Malachi 3:10-11. Are Satan's charges true? *

(Mixed truth is Satan's method of operation. Yes, it is true that following God generally brings blessings. The question for Job and for each one of us is this: do you follow God because of His blessings?)

*N. Read Job 1:12. Who is being tested here? Is this a challenge to God's character or is it a challenge to Job's character? *

(It is at least a test ofJob. Is he like a prostitute? Or, does he serve God out of affection and loyalty to God's cause? On the other hand, God challenged Satan's authority over the earth by pointing out Job.)

*1. Whose character is not at issue? *

(Satan's! We know bad things are going to happen when
Job is in Satan's "hands.")

*O. If you read the rest of the book ofJob
*
 (or even the rest of the first chapter of the book), you will
see that terrible things happen to Job. If you were Job, what would you say if you knew the real reason why terrible things were happening in your life?

*1. Is this a "chest bump" between God and Satan - and Job suffers?*
*2. Or, is this the most fundamental challenge to God's character?*
*3. Do you think this is a "one time" thing? Or, do you think that Job's situation keeps being replayed on earth?*

a. Assume you answered, "Yes, I think it is being replayed countless times, and it may be happening in my life right now!" If the matter at issue is Job's character (as opposed to God's character), how is this consistent with grace? How is this consistent with righteousness by faith?


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 17, 2013)

*II. The Cosmic Answer*

*A. Read Matthew 20:17-19. What does this reveal about whether Jesus' sacrifice on our behalf was
voluntary?
* (He predicted it. Jesus could have avoided going to Jerusalem.)

*1. Look at verse 19 and consider the three things that Jesus said the Gentiles would do to Him.
How do you like it when people are laughing at you - not as the result of a joke, but because they think you are not worthy of respect?*

*a. How do you like it when people inflict serious physical pain on you, and they do it just because they can?*

*b. How would you like to be killed in a painful way?*

*B. Read 1 John 4:10. Why did Jesus voluntarily go through ridicule, torture and death?*
 (He loved us. He atoned for our sins.)

*C. Read Romans 3:21-25. Does our righteousness depend on obeying the law? *
No! This is a  "righteousness from God, apart from the law.")
*1. On what does our righteousness depend? *
(We have all sinned, but Jesus died on our behalf. 
This is reflected in the sanctuary service that we have been studying this quarter.)
*2. What is required of us? *
(Faith in His blood. This would be as opposed to faith in our own
good works.)
*D. Read Romans 3:26. How is Jesus' death on our behalf justice?* (Do you remember when we studied 2 Samuel 14:4-9? This story reflects the "rule of law." If a king declared that the law would
not be followed, then he was personally responsible for the breach. When Jesus, in love, decided to release us from the death penalty - what the law requires for sin - He took the penalty upon Himself. This is how Romans 3:26 can refer to what seems to be grossly unjust as "justice.")


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 17, 2013)

III. Glory to God

A*. Let's get back to Job. Remember we considered the two questions: "Whose character is at issue, God's or Job's? And, "If Job's character is at issue, how is this consistent with righteousness by faith?"Read Matt 5:16. How would a focus on Job answer the question about God's character?*
(Our actions reflect on God. Whether Job was faithful reflected on God.)

*B. Read 1 John 4:11-12. How could Job show that Satan's prostitute argument was false?*
(Satan's followers follow him for what they think they will get. God's followers follow Him because of love.)

*C. Do our actions matter? Does our observance of God's law matter? *
(They do nothing to earn our salvation. But, they are central to reflecting God's glory. If we obey, if we show love to others, then we reveal the character of our Creator and Redeemer.)

*D. Friend, will you today ask the Holy Spirit to help you give glory to God by your actions? By your love?



IV. Next week: Exhortations From the Sanctuary.
Materials copyright 2013, Bruce N. Cameron, J.D.
Website owned & operated by Blake Cameron, M.D.
Privacy Policy*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 20, 2013)

Revolt in the Heavenly Sanctuary

Read Ezekiel 28:12–17 and Isaiah 14:12–15. What do these verses teach about Lucifer’s fall?

At first glance, Ezekiel 28:12 seems to be talking about only an earthly monarch. Several aspects, however, suggest that this is really referring to Satan.

For starters, this being is referred to as the anointed cherub “who covers” (Ezek. 28:14, NKJV), which recalls the Most Holy Place of the earthly sanctuary, where two cherubim covered the ark and the presence of the Lord (Exod. 37:7–9). This celestial being also walked in the midst of the fiery stones; that is, on the “holy mountain of God” (Ezek. 28:14) and in the center of “Eden, the garden of God” (Ezek. 28:13, NKJV)—both being expressions of sanctuary imagery. The covering of precious stones described in verse 13 contains nine stones that are also found in the high priestly breast garment (Exod. 39:10–13); thus even here we have more references to the sanctuary.

After having described the surpassing splendor of the cherub, the text moves to his moral fall. His glory went to his head. His beauty made his heart haughty, his splendor corrupted his wisdom, and his “trading”—which probably refers to his slandering of the character of God and stirring up rebellion—made him violent.

Also, arrogant earthly powers seek to move from earth toward heaven. In Isaiah 14:12–15, the “son of the morning” (Latin lucifere, from which comes the name Lucifer) goes in a different direction: he falls from heaven to earth, indicating his supernatural rather than earthly, origin. Other phrases like “throne above the stars of God,” “mount of the congregation” in the far north, and “Most High” reinforce the impression that this is a celestial being. While verses 12 and 13 are in past tense, verse 15 suddenly changes to the future. This change in time signals that there was first a fall from heaven to earth (Isa. 14:12) and that there will be a second fall, from earth to Sheol (the grave), sometime in the future (Isa. 14:15). This does not refer to any Babylonian king; it is, instead, a clear reference to Lucifer.

A perfect being created by a perfect God falls into sin? What does this tell us about the reality of moral freedom in God’s universe? And what does such freedom reveal to us about God’s character?

Monday December 16

The Accusations

After his fall from heaven, Satan attempted to distort and slander God’s character. He did this in Eden (Gen. 3:1–5), in the midst of the first “sanctuary” on earth. Satan brought his rebellion, which originated in the heavenly sanctuary, down to the earthly sanctuary of Eden. After initiating contact with Eve through the medium of the serpent, he openly planted the idea in her mind that God was depriving them of something that would be good for them, that He was holding something back that they should have. In this way, however subtly, he was misrepresenting God’s character.

The fall of Adam and Eve set Satan temporarily on the throne of this world. Several texts suggest that Satan had gained access to the heavenly court again, but now as the “ruler of this world” (John 12:31, NKJV), as one who possesses the earth but does not own it, much like a thief.

Read Job 1:6–12 and Zechariah 3:1–5. How is The Great Controversy revealed in these texts?

These texts give us a glimpse of the heavenly side of The Great Controversy. Satan presents Job’s righteousness as simply self-serving: if I am good, God will bless me. The implication is that Job doesn’t serve God because God is worthy, but because it’s in Job’s best interests; once it becomes clear that serving God won’t bring blessing, Job will abandon his faith.

In the case of the high priest Joshua (a sanctuary motif) and of other believers (see Rev. 12:10), Ellen G. White says that Satan “is accusing the children of God, and making their case appear as desperate as possible. He presents before the Lord their evil doings and their defects.”—Christ’s Object Lessons, p. 167.

In both cases, though, the real issue is the justice of God. The question behind all accusations is whether or not God is fair and just in His dealings. God’s character is on trial. Is it fair when God saves sinners? Is God just when He declares the unrighteous to be righteous? If He is just, He must punish the unrighteous; if He is gracious, He must forgive them. How can God be both?

If God were only a God of justice, what would be your fate, and why would you deserve it?

Tuesday December 17

Vindication at the Cross

From the very beginning, God left no doubt that He would invalidate Satan’s accusations and demonstrate His ultimate love and justice. His justice demands that there be payment of the penalty for mankind’s sin. His love seeks to restore humanity into fellowship with Him. How could God manifest both?

How did God demonstrate both His love and justice? 1 John 4:10, Rom. 3:21–26.

God’s character of love and justice has been revealed in its fullest manifestation at the death of Christ. God loved us and sent His Son to be the atoning sacrifice for our sins (1 John 4:10, John 3:16). By paying in Himself the penalty for violating the law, God showed His justice: the demands of the law had to be met, and they were at the cross, but in the person of Jesus.

At the same time, by this act of justice, God was also able to reveal His grace and love, because Jesus’ death was substitutionary. He died for us, in our stead, so that we don’t have to face that death ourselves. This is the amazing provision of the gospel, that God Himself would bear in Himself the punishment that His own justice demanded, the punishment that legitimately belonged to us.

Romans 3:21–26 is a biblical jewel on the theme of God’s righteousness and the Redemption in Jesus Christ. Christ’s sacrificial death is a demonstration of God’s righteousness so “that He might be just and the justifier of the one who has faith in Jesus” (Rom. 3:26, NASB).

Again, sanctuary imagery provides the framework for Christ’s death. In previous weeks, we have seen that His death is a perfect, substitutionary sacrifice and that Christ is the “atonement cover” (Rom. 3:25). In short, both Testaments reveal that Christ’s mission was typified by the earthly sanctuary service.

“With intense interest the unfallen worlds had watched to see Jehovah arise, and sweep away the inhabitants of the earth. . . . But instead of destroying the world, God sent His Son to save it. . . . At the very crisis, when Satan seemed about to triumph, the Son of God came with the embassage of divine grace.”—Ellen G. White, The Desire of Ages, p. 37. What does this quote tell you about the character of God?


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 20, 2013)

Wednesday December 18

Vindication in the Judgment

As Scripture has shown, God’s judgment is good news for those of us who believe in Him, who trust in Him, and who are loyal to Him, even though “we cannot answer the charges of Satan against us.”—Ellen G. White, Testimonies for the Church, vol. 5, p. 472. However, the judgment is not only for us. It also serves the purpose of vindicating God before the entire universe.

How is God’s character presented in the following texts about judgment? Ps. 96:10, 13; 2 Tim. 4:8; Rev. 16:5, 7; 19:2.

God’s character will be revealed in His judgment. What Abraham had already understood will, in the end, be manifest to all humanity: “ ‘Shall not the Judge of all the earth deal justly?’ ” (Gen. 18:25, NASB). The different phases of judgment, with their open-book investigation, make sure that the angels (in the pre-Advent judgment) and the righteous (in the millennial judgment) can prove and be reassured that God is just in His dealings with humanity and that He has been merciful in each case.

Read Philippians 2:5–11. What amazing event do these verses depict?

Verses 9-11 predict the exaltation of Christ. The main two actions express the same thought: Jesus is Lord, and all creation will acknowledge Him as such. First, “every knee should bow” (vs. 10, NASB). The bowing of the knee is a customary act for recognizing the authority of a person. Here it refers to rendering homage to Christ, recognizing His supreme sovereignty. The dimension of the homage is universal. “In heaven and on earth and under the earth,” (NASB), comprises every living being: the supernatural beings in heaven, the living on earth, and the resurrected dead. Those who will pay homage don’t seem to be limited to the saved. Everyone will acknowledge His lordship, even the lost.

The second action is that everyone “should confess that Jesus Christ is Lord” (vs. 11, NASB). In the end, all will acknowledge the justice of God in exalting Christ as Lord. In this way all creation will acknowledge the character of God, which has been at the center of The Great Controversy, as just and faithful. Even Satan, the archenemy of Christ, will acknowledge God’s justice and bow to the supremacy of Christ (see Ellen G. White, The Great Controversy, pp. 670, 671).

Thursday December 19

The Cosmic Spectacle

During the Sermon on the Mount, Jesus utters these amazing words: “Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father which is in heaven” (Matt. 5:16). With this, He reveals a principle that, though easily misunderstood, is nevertheless seen throughout the Bible. It tells how, as followers of Christ, we can bring glory or shame to God by our actions.

Read Ezekiel 36:23–27. How was God going to vindicate His name in ancient Israel?

These verses comprise one of the classic passages on the new covenant. God desires to work a dramatic transformation among His people. He will cleanse them (vs. 25) and grant them a new heart and a new spirit (vs. 26) so that they will become a holy people who will follow God’s commandments. What God wants to accomplish is to justify and sanctify believers, and by their lives they will honor God for who He is and what He does (vs. 23).

Of course, the key element in vindicating God’s character before the universe is the Cross. “Satan saw that his disguise was torn away. His administration was laid open before the unfallen angels and before the heavenly universe. He had revealed himself as a murderer. By shedding the blood of the Son of God, he had uprooted himself from the sympathies of the heavenly beings.”—Ellen G. White, The Desire of Ages, p. 761.

At the same time, the New Testament followers of Christ are called a “spectacle to the world, both to angels and to men” (1 Cor. 4:9, NKJV). That is, what we do is being seen not only by other people but by heavenly intelligences as well. What kind of witness do we present? By our lives we can make known the “manifold wisdom of God . . . to the rulers and the authorities in the heavenly places” (Eph. 3:10, NASB). Or our lives can bring shame and reproach on the name of the Lord whom we profess to serve.

What kind of spectacle, both to other people and to angels, does your life present? Is it one in which God is glorified, or one in which Satan can exult, especially because you profess to be a follower of Jesus?

Friday December 20

Further Study: Ellen G. White, “Why was Sin Permitted?” pp. 33–43, in Patriarchs and Prophets; “The Character of God Revealed in Christ,” pp. 737–746, in Testimonies for the Church, vol. 5.

“There stood in the world One who was a perfect representative of the Father, One whose character and practices refuted Satan's misrepresentation of God. Satan had charged upon God the attributes he himself possessed. Now in Christ he saw God revealed in His true character—a compassionate, merciful Father, not willing that any should perish, but that all should come to Him in repentance, and have eternal life.”—Ellen G. White, Selected Messages, book 1, p. 254.

“The mission of Christ, so dimly understood, so faintly comprehended, that called Him from the throne of God to the mystery of the altar of the cross of Calvary, will more and more unfold to the mind, and it will be seen that in the sacrifice of Christ are found the spring and principle of every other mission of love.”—Ellen G. White, In Heavenly Places, p. 319.

Discussion Questions:

Dwell on the idea that by the time the whole great controversy ends, every intelligent creature in the universe, including Satan and the lost, will acknowledge the justice and fairness and righteousness of God in His dealing with sin and rebellion. Though it is a very heavy concept for us to grasp, what does this tell us about the character of God? What does it teach us about the reality of moral freedom and just how sacred and basic freedom is to the kind of universe that God has created?
There are many Christians who deny the existence of Satan, seeing him as merely an ancient superstition held by primitive people who were looking to explain evil and suffering in the world. Think about how great a deception such a view is. It’s hard to imagine what kind of Christianity could deny the reality of a power that is so often revealed in the Bible, especially the New Testament, as a real being. What does this tell us about just how powerfully influenced some churches are by the inroads of modernism and secularism? What can we, as Seventh-day Adventists, learn from the mistakes that we see others making in order that we not fall into the same deception, as well? Without a literal Satan, what happens to the whole great controversy theme?
Inside Story~  West Africa Division: Benin

The Ghost Dancer, part 2

Shortly after my baptism, my father called me to dance in a big ghost festival in our home village. I was shaking as I told my father, “No, I don’t dance anymore.” Father urged me to dance, but I took a deep breath and told him, “I have found a power that is stronger than witchcraft.” I knew that my words were a challenge to my father and the ghost dancers. I prayed that my God would protect me from whatever evil would befall me.

When I didn’t show up for the ghost dancers’ practice session in the bush, some dancers came to remind me it was time to dance. I told them I wasn’t going to dance. They argued and tried to convince me to go with them, but I refused. Then these dancers grabbed me and forced me to go with them.

We arrived at the place where the ghost dancers were preparing for the dance. I told them again that I wasn’t going to dance. Someone forced me to drink something, and I lost consciousness. They tried to wake me, but I didn’t wake up until the next day, the day of the ceremony. The ghost dancers tried to get me to dance, but I couldn’t even stand up. Finally my father came and told them to leave me alone. I slept through the entire ghost ceremony.

After the ceremonies ended, my father took me aside and reminded me of vows I had taken to not tell anyone what we did in our dancing. Then a friend told me that I must leave the village or face death. I left my village and haven’t returned.

I was 18 years old. I had no job and no money. I’d had just three years of education and wasn’t sure what I could do. I prayed, and God hasn’t abandoned me. I am learning a trade now so that I can support myself.

It’s not safe for me to go to my father’s village, for I know that there are people there who would try to kill me. I’m not afraid of them, for I believe that Jesus is stronger than voodoo gods. But until God sends me back to my parents’ village, I feel it’s wise to stay away.

I found Christ when a pastor shared God’s love with me. Your mission offering helps spread the good news that Jesus is the only true God. Millions in Benin and around the world are waiting to hear. Thank you for giving them a chance.

Daniel lives in southern Benin.


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 23, 2013)

*Lesson 13 December 21–27*
Exhortations From the Sanctuary


SABBATH AFTERNOON

Read for This Week’s Study: Heb. 10:19–25; Heb. 4:16; Exod. 24:8; James 4:7, 8; John 13:34; Heb. 10:24-25.

Memory Text: “And since we have a great priest over the house of God, let us draw near with a sincere heart in full assurance of faith, having our hearts sprinkled clean from an evil conscience and our bodies washed with pure water” (Hebrews 10:21-22, NASB).

Throughout the book of Hebrews, passages about Christian faith alternate with passages about Christian living. In other words, theology has practical implications. The “what” of faith leads to the “how” of living that faith. In Hebrews, after the author has painted the magnificent theological picture of Christ as our Sacrifice and High Priest (Heb. 7:1–10:18), he encourages and exhorts believers to live according to the implications of these truths. This exhortation is especially seen in Hebrews 10:19–25.

This passage is one long, complex sentence in Greek. It consists of two basic facts that lead to three exhortations, each starting with the phrase “let us,” and each containing the familiar triad of faith, hope, and love. Also each “let us” section contains another facet of Christian faith.

This week we will study Hebrews 10:19–25 and its practical exhortations for Christian living.

Study this week’s lesson to prepare for Sabbath, December 28.

Sunday December 22

Access to the Heavenly Sanctuary

Read Hebrews 4:16; 6:19-20; and 10:19–21. To what do believers have access, and what does this mean for us? What hope is offered here, and more important, what impact should this hope have on our life and faith?

Believers have spiritual access to the heavenly sanctuary, to the very throne of God. We can seek closeness to God because our “entry” was made possible by the blood of Christ and by His representation in our behalf as our High Priest. The texts assure us that our soul has an anchor, Jesus Christ, who is in the very presence of God (Heb. 4:14–16; 6:19, 20). The assurance for us is that Christ gained full access to God after He was inaugurated as the heavenly High Priest (Heb. 6:20). At the inauguration, Christ sat on the heavenly throne, an image that demonstrates His royal status (Rev. 3:21).

The good news for us is that our Representative is in the presence of the Father. No mere earthly priest, who himself is sinful, serves on our behalf. We have the better Priest. Nothing separates the Father from the Son. Because Christ is perfect and sinless, there does not need to be a veil that shields God’s holiness from Jesus, our High Priest (Heb. 10:20).

“What does intercession comprehend? It is the golden chain which binds finite man to the throne of the infinite God. The human agent whom Christ has died to save importunes the throne of God, and his petition is taken up by Jesus who has purchased him with His own blood. Our great High Priest places His righteousness on the side of the sincere suppliant, and the prayer of Christ blends with that of the human petitioner.”—Ellen G. White, That I May Know Him, p. 78.

What assurance we have that we can have close communion with the Father, all because of what Jesus has done and is doing for us!

Dwell on what it means that Jesus is interceding for you in heaven. Why do you need that intercession so greatly?

Monday December 23

Cleansed and Sincere

Read Hebrews 10:22. What conditions for approaching God in the heavenly sanctuary are laid down in this verse?

According to this verse, worshipers should meet four conditions when they draw near to God:

1. Come with a sincere heart. The heart is our inner being, our thoughts, our motivations, our emotions, our will, and our character. God wants us to be sincere. However, the heart can become sincere only if it is cleansed. This doesn’t mean that we are perfect, just that we are striving toward revealing the character of Christ.

2. Come in full assurance of faith. As we saw in yesterday’s study, there is no more reason to doubt that we will gain access to God.

3. Come with our hearts sprinkled clean from an evil conscience. The sprinkling of the heart is sanctuary language that refers back to the blood sprinkled upon the people at the wilderness tabernacle (Exod. 24:8; Lev. 8:23, 24), which made them ritually clean but could not cleanse their conscience (Heb. 9:9, 13). The cleansing in the true tabernacle in heaven, however, is a cleansing of the conscience, brought about by the blood of Christ (Heb. 9:14). The justification of the repentant sinner is symbolized by this cleansing. We can have a clear conscience because we have been forgiven.

4. Come with our bodies washed with pure water. This sounds like an allusion to Christian baptism but we can also understand it in a more spiritual sense as the “washing of water with the word” (Eph. 5:26, NASB), reading the Bible and applying its principles to our lives.

In James 4:7-8, James struggles with the “double-minded” attitude of his readers. They have apparently lost their single-mindedness toward God. They have compromised and are in immediate danger. He uses language associated with purity at the sanctuary. It is truly a sanctuary concept that approaching God is possible only if purification takes place.

It should be clear that only God can cleanse our hearts. The question is: what painful choices do we make that allow Him to do this work of grace in our lives?


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 23, 2013)

Tuesday December 24

Faith: Be Confident

Read Hebrews 10:19–25 again. One theme appears again and again, and that is “confidence.” The Greek word for “confidence” (Heb. 10:19) refers to a boldness, courage, and fearlessness that in the New Testament describes our new relationship with God.

Originally the word referred to an openness of speech, which, in this context, could specifically mean that one can freely approach God in prayer. This type of openness in our relationship with God produces a joyful confidence. The reason and object of our confidence is that we have a High Priest in heaven through whom we can have access to the presence of God. This access is unlimited and not blocked by anything but ourselves and our wrong choices. We have an open invitation to come into the heavenly sanctuary.

Where does this confidence come from? It is not produced by ourselves but by recognizing, again, that the blood of Jesus has won access to God’s presence for us.

There are other texts in Hebrews that speak about confidence and assurance: Heb. 3:6, 14; 4:16; 6:11; 11:1. What kind of confidence do these texts describe?

Assurance and confidence do not anchor us in ourselves, but only in Christ. These conditions are not dependent upon who we are but who our Mediator is. Interestingly, there is no mention that believers would have anything less than “full assurance” (Heb. 6:11, 10:22). Obviously, the new way that has been forever opened through Jesus’ death will lead without fail to full confidence. Nothing less is expected.

There are two ways to obtain Christian confidence and maintain it in faith. One is through faith itself (Eph. 3:12; the other is through faithful Christian service for others (1 Tim. 3:13). Both aspects are necessary and important. In Hebrews, too, assurance of faith and exhortation to prove oneself as a Christian go hand in hand. Christian living is never detached from Christian faith.

What things in life challenge your confidence in God or your full assurance of His good will for you? What can you do to help to protect yourself from this spiritual danger?

Wednesday December 25

Hope: Be Steadfast and Unswerving

Look up the texts below. What do they all have in common? What should believers hold on to?

Heb. 3:6

Heb. 3:14

Heb. 4:14

Heb. 6:18

Heb. 10:23

Besides having the assurance of salvation, it is important to persevere and uphold the hope offered us all. In Hebrews, to hold fast is a serious appeal. One gets the impression that some believers were slipping away from their Christian faith and hope. The apostle had to encourage them not to let go. The text expresses quite similarly the things that are worth holding onto: hope, confidence, assurance, and confession. All of these terms refer in an objective sense to the Christian belief. We can do these things because our hope isn’t in ourselves but in Jesus and what He has done for us. The moment we forget that crucial truth, we will surely lose confidence.

These texts challenge us to be steadfast from the “beginning” (Heb. 3:14) and “until the end” (Heb. 3:6, 14; 6:11). To do so “without wavering” (Heb. 10:23, NKJV) refers to an immutable and unshaken faith. Whatever the circumstance may be, our hope remains the same, our commitment to God is unchanged, because we can trust that He is faithful and will do what He has promised.

There is no question that God is true to His Word. He fulfilled the promise that He had made to Abraham and Sarah (see also Rom. 4:19–21); He fulfilled the promise of Christ’s first coming (Gal. 3:19); and He will also fulfill the promise of His return (Heb. 12:26). God’s ultimate promise, however, is eternal life, which He promised even before time began (Titus 1:2, 1 John 2:25).

God’s faithfulness is immovable. Even “if we are faithless, He remains faithful; for He cannot deny Himself” (2 Tim. 2:13, NASB). Our unfaithfulness or disbelief will not change God’s intention for us. His promises remain unshaken by our moral lapses. The promises will still be available for us because faithfulness is part of the divine nature.

It is so easy to get discouraged because of our sins. How can we overcome those sins, and yet, at the same time, not give up when we fail? Why must we cling to these promises, especially when we fail?


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 23, 2013)

Thursday December 26

Love: Encourage One Another

“And let us consider how to stimulate one another to love and good deeds” (Heb. 10:24, NASB).

Whereas the exhortation in Hebrews 10:23 focused on the individual attitude, the next one in Hebrews 10:24 has the community of believers in view. We do not walk alone on our path with Christ. We should care for one another consistently.

The challenge to love one another is a traditional component of Christian behavior (John 13:34-35; Gal. 5:13). However, loving one another does not just happen naturally. The act of “considering” suggests concentrated and careful pondering. We are urged to pay attention to our fellow believers and see how we could incite them to love others and to do good works. Unfortunately, it is easier to provoke and antagonize others than it is to spur them on to Christian love, isn’t it?

Then let us consolidate our efforts to work for the best of the community so that, because of our inducements to love, others cannot help but love and perform good works, as well.

Read Hebrews 10:24-25. What do “love” and “good deeds” have to do with the “assemblies”?

One point that Hebrews stresses is that we can express love toward one another in Christian gatherings. If someone does not come to the worship, how can he or she ever fulfill Christ’s law of love? Some people may think that they have “good” reasons to stay away from Christian meetings. Hebrews, however, touches on the sensitive issue that, in the end, it might be their own apathy that keeps them away. If one wants, one can always find reasons to avoid church attendance or other Christian gatherings. Those reasons, however, pale in contrast to the reason for coming: to be a blessing to others.

Such behavior is all the more pressing as the day of Christ’s return comes nearer and nearer. At the beginning of Hebrews 10:19–25, the author admonished believers to draw near to God in the heavenly sanctuary, and at its conclusion he reminds them that the Day of the Lord draws near to them. Christ’s return should always be a major incentive for Christian behavior.

Who in your church do you want to encourage with your words, deeds, or just by your presence? If you are deliberate in that intention, you can make a big difference in people’s lives and, in turn, be blessed yourself.

Friday December 27

Further Study: “The Mediator, in his office and work, would greatly exceed in dignity and glory the earthly, typical priesthood. . . . This Saviour was to be a mediator, to stand between the Most High and his people. Through this provision, a way was opened whereby the guilty sinner might find access to God through the mediation of another. The sinner could not come in his own person, with his guilt upon him, and with no greater merit than he possessed in himself. Christ alone could open the way, by making an offering equal to the demands of the divine law. He was perfect, and undefiled by sin. He was without spot or blemish. The extent of the terrible consequences of sin could never have been known, had not the remedy provided been of infinite value.”—Ellen G. White, The Spirit of Prophecy, vol. 2, p. 11.

“Faith in the atonement and intercession of Christ will keep us steadfast and immovable amid the temptations that press upon us in the church militant.”—Ellen G. White, The SDA Bible Commentary, vol. 7A, p. 484.

Discussion Questions:

Skim through the book of Hebrews. What are all the times in this book that we are called to act in certain ways, ways that directly result from our faith?
Dwell more on the idea that we have full access to God. What does that mean? How should this influence our lives, especially in times of temptation or in times of discouragement over our spiritual state?
What is the difference between “full assurance” of faith and a presumptuous attitude?
Dwell on this line taken from the Ellen G. White quote in Friday’s further study: “The extent of the terrible consequences of sin could never have been known, had not the remedy provided been of infinite value.” What does that tell us about just how bad sin is that it cost something of “infinite value,” the life of Jesus? How do we understand the idea of “infinite value”? How does the fact that Jesus is the Creator help us to grasp this amazing truth? Knowing these things, how can our lives not be transformed? How can we know these things and not want to teach them to others?
How can we develop spiritual friendships in which we encourage one another to be more loving and to live a life of good deeds? What spiritual benefits do you gain from “assembling together”? What would you miss if you could not worship with other Christians in church?
Inside Story~  NSD Division: Japan

Nurturing Spiritual Roots

Mi Eh Kim was disappointed. She had arrived in Tokyo from China to study, but she couldn’t find a Chinese Adventist congregation and didn’t yet understand enough Japanese to understand people. She was used to worshipping God every Sabbath in China, and she worried about her spiritual life when she couldn’t go. She prayed to find a place to live closer to a church.

While Mi Eh studied Japanese, she prayed that God would lead her to a university located near an Adventist church. She was accepted at a university outside Tokyo, and to her joy discovered that an Adventist church was nearby. Members offered to pick her up on Sabbaths. What an answer to prayer!

The pastor of the small group of worshippers welcomed her and introduced her to the members. Instantly Mi Eh felt the warmth of fellowship and enjoyed the spiritual feast in the town her friends had told her was cold to foreigners. She looked forward to Sabbaths with an intensity she found hard to imagine.

When she graduated she moved back to Tokyo to work. Once more she searched for a church in which to worship. But this time she learned that a Chinese-speaking congregation was worshipping in one of the Japanese churches in the city. How precious it was to worship God in her mother tongue.

Mi Eh has been in Japan for 10 years now, and sometimes she still feels like a foreigner. She knows the stress people feel in a foreign country, and she knows how happy they are to meet with people who speak their own language. Her church family helps nourish her spiritual roots and makes a huge difference in her life.

Part of a previous Thirteenth Sabbath Offering has helped nourish this Chinese-speaking church in Tokyo. It has now formed a second congregation so that more Chinese-speaking people can find spiritual nurture in a foreign land.

Mi Eh Kim (left) is one of thousands of Chinese studying or working in Japan.


----------



## Haddasah (Dec 27, 2013)

Thank you for keeping up with this! I think the new qtrly is on discipleship!


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 31, 2013)

*Lesson 1 - Discipleship and Scripture*

Introduction: How do you decide questions that you have about God, about how to live your life, and about how to bring others to Jesus? The answer should be "the Bible." Do you know enough about the Bible to make informed decisions? This week a controversy over one of the stars of a television reality program taught me that those in the media are ignorant about the Bible. The media showed a video clip of this star standing in church and preaching about homosexuality. The whole clip consisted only of a quotation from the book of Romans. Instead of criticizing the star, a proper discussion should have been about the Bible and what this Bible text meant. Let's dive into our Bible study and learn more about this topic!

*Bible Answers*


*Read Luke 4:1-4. When it says that Jesus was "tempted," what does that mean? *

(Satan wanted Jesus to sin. He wanted Jesus to disobey God.)


*On what did Jesus rely to fend off sin?
*
 (Jesus quoted Deuteronomy 8:3 of the Bible.)


Is that it - only the Bible? (No! We must not overlook the critical fact that Jesus also relied on the leading of the Holy Spirit.)


*Notice the Scripture on which Jesus relied - it says we don't live on bread alone. How is that an answer to Satan's temptation*?


*Review Luke 9:12-17. Had Jesus created bread before? Did He do it in part to show that He was the Messiah?
*

*If so, why was it the right thing to do in Luke 9 and the wrong thing to do in Luke 4? *

(See how important the Holy Spirit is? This is precisely the kind of issue where we need to be guided, as was Jesus, by the wisdom of the Holy Spirit.)


*Read Matthew 12:1-2. Are the Jewish leaders asking Jesus to follow the Bible when it comes to guiding His disciples? *

(Yes. Keeping the Sabbath is part of the Ten Commandments.)


*Read Matthew 12:3-4. On what is Jesus relying for His response?  *

(The Bible.)


E*xplain Jesus' Bible-based response. What is Jesus' argument?


Is He saying that sometimes it is okay to violate the commands of the Bible and have regular people do what is lawful only for priests?


If so, how is that relying on the Bible?


Read Matthew 12:5. Are Jesus' disciples priests? If not, how is this relevant?


Read Matthew 12:6-8. What is Jesus arguing?*

 (Jesus teaches that we need to have a deeper understanding of the law. The whole point of the law is to bring attention to the need for Jesus, the need for a Savior, the need for mercy. Exceptions were made for the priests because their Sabbath work was to bring a knowledge of Jesus to the people. Now, Jesus, the High Priest of all time, the One this is all about, is present. Therefore, He is entitled to say how the law applies, and His disciples are His priests.)


I*s Jesus violating the rule of law? Is Jesus substituting the system in which the ruler makes the laws?* 

(No. He is reconciling what His disciples are doing with the existing law. He is asking us to look more deeply into the law.)


*What is the lesson for us? That Jesus gets to bend the rules? *

(No! To properly understand the law requires great discernment - discernment that comes from above. Again, this is an argument for asking the Holy Spirit to help us understand the Bible.)


*Bible Authority*


*Go back to Luke 4 and read Luke 4:5-8. On what does Jesus rely to reject temptation? *

(Again, Jesus relies on the Bible - Deuteronomy 6:13.)


I*n the prior response to Satan, I thought Jesus' answer was a bit difficult to understand. Here, Jesus' answer is easy to understand. Why does Satan accept this answer without debate?


Does this show that Satan accepts the Bible as the final authority?


What does the fact that both Jesus and Satan accept the Bible as the final authority teach us when we have questions?* 

(Satan is evil, but he is a very smart guy. If both God, and the anti-God, accept the authority of the Bible, how can we reject it in favor of our own feeble thinking? To decide that we are wiser than the Bible is foolishness.)


T*his brings us to a practical problem. What do we do if the person we are trying to convert or counsel is foolish and does not accept the Bible as the final authority?


If you cannot find an authority which you both accept, how can you persuade the other person that you are right?


Read Acts 17:16-17 and Acts 17:22-23. What challenge did Paul face in making disciples of these idol worshipers? *

(They did not accept the Bible as authority.)


*What was Paul doing when he argued on the basis of the unknown God? Is that Bible-based authority? *

(This is a very important point. Paul was looking for a common ground of "authority." If we seek to convert those who do not accept the Bible, we need to find some common ground from which we can make our Bible-based arguments. Paul thought that he would argue that the god unknown to them was the true God of heaven.)


*Read Acts 17:24-25. What common ground is Paul arguing here?*

 (The creation. Psalms 19:1 tells us that the heavens declare God's glory. Paul quickly moves to an argument based on logic and the creation. Why would a God who created the universe need to be made by human hands - like these idols?)


*What common ground have you used in the past to reach those who do not accept the Bible as authoritative? 
*
(One common ground is mutual life experiences. When we are dealing with those who do not accept the authority of the Bible, our testimony about what God has done for us in dealing with the problems of life can be a persuasive common ground.)


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 31, 2013)

*The Bible Only?*


*We earlier touched on Luke 9. Read Luke 9:10-11. We see Jesus teaching about the Kingdom of God. No doubt He based His teachings on the Bible. What other means did He use?
*
 (He healed people. He created food to fed the crowd.)


*In making disciples today can we duplicate Jesus' methods?* 

(We certainly can feed people at our evangelistic meetings and help them with practical difficulties that they face.)


*Read Luke 16:1-7. What do you think about this manager? 
*
(He is a cheat. He embezzles funds from his master - which adds credibility to the accusation that he has been wasting his master's property.)

*
Read Luke 16:8-9. Who is speaking here? *

(Jesus is not only speaking, but He is endorsing what the master said about his dishonest manager.)


*Why is Jesus complimenting a cheat and a fraud?*


*And, what, exactly, is Jesus complimenting?*

 (Jesus is complimenting the shrewdness of the dishonest manager.)


*Jesus tells us this story so that we will be "welcomed into eternal dwellings." What eternal dwellings are these? *

(Heaven!)


*Whoa! Is Jesus saying that if we are cheats and frauds we will go to heaven? *

(No! Jesus is saying that we should use our brains and the tools at our disposal to make disciples ("gain friends"). We should be as shrewd as the world is in making disciples for God.)


*Is the Bible teaching us to use the smart marketing and promotional programs used by the world in making disciples?*


Friend, the Bible is the key to knowing God and understanding His will for our lives. Will you commit to regular reading and study of the Bible? Will you ask the Holy Spirit to help you understand and accept its instructions?


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 8, 2014)

*Discipling Through Metaphor*

*
SABBATH AFTERNOON*

Read for This Week’s Study: 2 Sam. 12:1-7, Isa. 28:24-28, Matt. 7:24-27, 13:1-30, Luke 20:9-19.

Memory Text: Jesus spoke all these things to the crowd in parables; he did not say anything to them without using a parable. So was fulfilled what was spoken through the prophet: I will open my mouth in parables, I will utter things hidden since the creation of the world (Matthew 13:34-35, NIV).

Christianity is reasonable and logical. Intellect should be cultivated. Intellect alone, however, insufficiently expresses the complete human personality. Unlike robots, which are programmed to process reason and logic, humans are capable of loving, feeling, hurting, crying, caring, laughing, and imagining. Thus, Jesus framed eternal truths in ways that went beyond mere intellect alone. Jesus spoke through concrete pictures drawn from everyday life in order to reach people where they were. Children and adults could understand deep truths delivered through parables wrapped in images and metaphors.

Meanwhile, complex concepts like justification, righteousness, and sanctification were easily grasped through the Master Storyteller’s art. In other words, concepts that are often difficult to grasp in ordinary language can be taught through symbols and metaphors.

Sunday January 5

Old Testament Examples

Read 2 Samuel 12:1-7, Isaiah 28:24-28, Jeremiah 13:12-14, and Ezekiel 15:1-7. How do these parables and allegories expand our understanding of God’s relationship with humankind? Which objects or settings utilized by these prophets later appear in Christ’s parables?

As we can see, Nathan tells a parable in order to disguise the real purpose of his visit. David implicates himself as the transgressor, thereby pronouncing his own sentence. Using a literary device (a parable), Nathan accomplished something that otherwise might have produced confrontation and, perhaps, even execution (his own!).

Isaiah’s poetic story draws from the agricultural background familiar to his listeners. Centuries later Jesus would employ those same settings. Isaiah’s parable teaches about God’s unlimited mercy during times of punishment. The twelfth chapter of Hebrews likewise understands God’s punishments as tools for correction rather than weapons for vengeance. Divine punishments reflected their redemptive purposes; they were sufficient to encourage repentance, revival, and reformation. Nevertheless, when greater stubbornness and rebellion occurred, greater punishments followed.

Jeremiah’s parable is a terrifying illustration of judgment. Whenever human beings frustrate God’s redemptive purpose, God eventually releases them to the consequences that they have chosen. Christ likewise shared judgment parables with His listeners. Ezekiel uses a different symbol to convey a similar message.

What is it about storytelling that makes it such a powerful way of expressing truth? What are some of your favorite stories, and why do you like them? Bring your answer to class on Sabbath.


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 8, 2014)

Monday January 6

*Architectural Wisdom*

Read Matthew 7:24-27. What do these verses contribute to our understanding of Christian discipleship? Why do you think Jesus used this example from nature to teach such a crucial truth?

Modern literate societies take literacy for granted. However, even today, numerous nonliterate societies exist. Throughout ancient history literacy was the exception rather than the rule. Ruling classes, literary specialists (scribes), obtained their power through their skill in reading. Thus, Jesus framed His messages within forms that everyday, nonliterate people could understand. (Obviously, literate listeners could also understand them.)

Prior to Gutenberg’s invention of the printing press, manuscripts, in most places in the world, were handwritten-a time-consuming process. Relatively few could afford to obtain such valuable commodities. Therefore, oral communication through legends, parables, and similar devices became the standard for the conveyance of information.

God offers salvation for the entire human race. Should it be surprising, then, that Christ used those forms of communication that could reach the greatest number of people? Oral tradition, transferred from generation to generation through simple stories, became the currency of redemptive thought.

Read Luke 14:27-33. What lessons can we glean from these stories? How do the metaphors here illuminate our understanding of discipleship?

Building entails preparation. Cost estimates are developed long before actual construction commences. Discipleship likewise involves preparation. Miraculous feedings, spectacular healing, and apparent success could lead prospective disciples to assume that following Jesus was easy. Jesus encouraged His listeners, however, to study the complete picture. Self-sacrifice, suffering, humiliation, and rejection constituted considerable costs. Notice once again that Jesus chose to convey this message using metaphorical language when He could have just offered a checklist of specific drawbacks that His disciples might encounter.

Tuesday January 7

*Agricultural Analogies*

Read Matthew 13:1-30. What was Jesus teaching His audience about discipleship? What lessons can modern Christians derive from these metaphors?

Christ’s parable of the sower is familiar to many readers. The setting for the story was commonplace for an agrarian society, something to which Jesus’ listeners could easily relate. The connection with discipleship is obvious. Essentially Jesus is challenging His listeners to evaluate their standing as disciples. Rather than confronting each individual specifically, He speaks through parables, inviting disciples to confront themselves. Looking into their soul’s mirror, they can evaluate their materialistic tendencies, review their capacity for perseverance, analyze their worldly entanglements, and choose the lifestyle of uncompromising discipleship.

At the same time, true discipleship places judgment (condemnation) in the hands of the Master, not those of the disciple. Human discernment is incomplete, human knowledge partial. God alone possesses faultless understanding. Jesus warns, too, that satanic infiltration does happen. Disciples cannot surrender their judgment (discernment) to other professed believers because these believers may be weeds not wheat. Both grow together until harvest time.

In Christ’s parable teaching the same principle is seen as in His own mission to the world. That we might become acquainted with His divine character and life, Christ took our nature and dwelt among us. Divinity was revealed in humanity; the invisible glory in the visible human form. Men could learn of the unknown through the known; heavenly things were revealed through the earthly.-Ellen G. White, Christ’s Object Lessons, p. 17.

In the parable of the sower, Jesus talked about the deceitfulness of riches. What was He talking about? How can riches deceive even those who don’t have them?


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 8, 2014)

Wednesday January 8

*The Revolutionary’s War*

Christ’s ministry was revolutionary but without the common weapons. His tools were infinitely more powerful than were swords or knives. Life-changing words, frequently expressed through parables and metaphors, became His not-so-secret weapons in the fight against evil.

Christ’s tactics and strategies caught many leaders off guard; they were ill-equipped to counter the power of His appeal with the masses. Many of His parables contained messages that worked against the leaders. The religious leaders rightly saw that their influence would be largely curtailed wherever Christ’s message penetrated the people’s hearts.

Read Matthew 21:28-32 and Luke 14:16-24, 20:9-19. What powerful messages come through these parables? Though the parables were often directed to specific people, what principles here apply to us, no matter who we are?

The parable of the vineyard applies not alone to the Jewish nation. It has a lesson for us. The church in this generation has been endowed by God with great privileges and blessings, and He expects corresponding returns.-Ellen G. White, Christ’s Object Lessons, p. 296.

No question, we have been greatly blessed by the Lord: redeemed by the blood of Christ, promised salvation based on His righteousness (not our own), given the assurance of eternal life, and offered the Holy Spirit-we have been provided with so much. It is easy, however, to forget all that we have or to take it for granted or to even scoff at it. Like the vinedressers in the parable, we might not even realize the implications of that which we are doing. In the end, their ignorance didn’t excuse them on judgment day. It won’t excuse us, either.

How often have you been deceived in the past about your own spiritual state? What have you learned from those experiences that could help you to avoid making the same mistakes again?


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 8, 2014)

*Lesson 2*

*Discipling Through Metaphor*

(*Matthew13, 2 Samuel 12, Matthew21, Luke 14*)

Introduction: Metaphor? It is not a town or a person. I'll not strain your memory about high school English. You use a metaphor when you want to teach that one thing is similar or the same as something else. 

What are we talking about here? Parables. Stories. Jesus was a story teller, and His stories were intended to teach us truths about God and about life.

In a book I recently read about the brain, it asserted that our brains are lazy. If we already have figured out one thing, when something similar, but more complex comes along, we are likely to consider them the same and use the same solution. No need to struggle with the complexity in the new problem.
Would God appeal to lazy brains? Let's plunge into our study of the Bible and see what we can learn about why Jesus told stories!

*I. Storytelling and the Mind*

A. Read Psalms 78:1-3 and Matthew 13:34-35. Aside from us having lazy brains, why do you think Jesus taught through the use of parables?

B. Some time ago, I read a study of jurors. It found that the average juror had an attention span of seven minutes. Imagine that! You are in an unfamiliar place (a courthouse), you are called upon to decide very important things - perhaps even about life and death, and your attention span is seven minutes. How is listening to a sermon different? (The surroundings are familiar, your seat is comfortable, and you are unlikely to be questioned about the sermon at the end.)

1. What do you think is the attention span for those listening to a sermon? (Not more than seven minutes!)
a. What is the solution to this problem? (Stories! Stories capture the attention of the audience. If you do not believe me, sit where you can watch the audience during a sermon. When a story is being told, the people look at the speaker. When I preach, one-third to one-half of my time is spent telling stories.)  C. Read Matthew 13:13. Think back to the last sermon you heard. Can you remember what it was about? Can you remember the sermon after you have eaten your Sabbath lunch?

1. Do you feel like the people described in Matthew 13:13? If so, is it your fault - you need to concentrate more?

(I've asked myself if I'm wasting precious sermon time with all of my stories. Then I recall a sermon I heard that was a solid "Bible" sermon. It consisted of many Bible verses strung together with some commentary between. When I walked out of the church, I could hardly remember the sermon. On the other hand, I once had a young person recite to me a story I had told in a sermon ten years before! What good is it to craft a sermon if people cannot remember it two hours later?)

2. Can you remember a sermon story from years ago?

II. Storytelling and Politics
A. Read 2 Samuel 12:1-4. What are your thoughts about the rich man?
1. When you heard this story, did you think about how much you love your pet?
2. Thousands of years separate this story from us. I doubt that many readers raise sheep. Despite this, is the story still relevant? Is it still persuasive?
B. Read 2 Samuel 12:5-6. Was King David's reaction the same as yours?
C. Read 2 Samuel 12:7-9. Imagine if you were Nathan and God sent you to tell the King that he was greedy, ungrateful, unjust, an adulterer and a murderer? How do you think that confrontation would go?

D. Read Matthew 21:28-30. Which son do you think did the will of his father?

E. Read Matthew 21:31. Jesus asks the same question I just asked you. (I got the question from Him.) What is the purpose of the story and the question?
 (It is to convict the people about the
difference between words and actions.)


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 8, 2014)

1.* Do you truly believe what you just answered? If so, what does this say about righteousness by faith? (It says a great deal. We are saved by faith, not by works, but our works reveal our faith. See James 2:14-24.)*

*F. Let's look at this a little more deeply. Read Matthew 21:31-32. The identity of the audience is found in Matthew 21:23. They are the chief priests and elders. Jesus unfavorably compares their works to those of prostitutes and tax collectors. What kind of works could Jesus possibly be talking about?*

 ("Works" is a very broad term. The work of the son was to obey the call of the
father. The work of the prostitutes and tax collectors was to obey the call of God. They believed John and repented. Some would say that responding and repenting was only faith and not works.)

*1. What message did Jesus want to convey to the religious leaders? 
*
(That the tax collectors and prostitutes were ahead of them in their spiritual journey.)

a. *What if Jesus just said that? How would that go over? *

(Just like with King David and the prophet Nathan, we see that telling a story makes it easier to speak truth to power. The target of the rebuke agrees with the point before becoming defensive.)

*III. Storytelling and Truth*
A. Read Luke 14:1-4. Why do you think Jesus' listeners did not respond?
B. Read Luke 14:5-6. After hearing Jesus' story (or, at least His analogy), why did Jesus' listeners not respond? Explain what you guess was their thought process. 

(They knew it was wrong to work on Sabbath. They also knew that they would rescue their son or animal on Sabbath. Thus, there was a conflict in their minds that prevented them from immediately responding.)

*1. What would you answer? *
(The story shows us that the correct answer is that we should do good on the Sabbath.)
2. If you think about this, something very odd is taking place. Why should a person's views about rescuing an animal have anything to do with God's view of the Sabbath? Why is right behavior defined by what we would naturally do for an animal or our child?

*C. Read Luke 14:16-23. We recognize this as a parable that teaches us about salvation. What motivates the decisions of the man preparing the banquet?*
 (Anger.)

*1. Let me ask you again, why is truth about salvation defined by the anger of the host of the banquet? *

We are bumping into a profound truth. God is the Creator of the universe. He
created the rules of the universe. Although we are scarred by sin and have evil propensities, we have in us an understanding of truth. The fact that common, every-day stories reflect the teachings of the Bible proves the truth of Christianity and tends to prove the existence of God. In some sense it is the grand unified theory of the universe!)

*IV. Storytelling and Kingdom Secrets*
A. We have discussed how stories keep our attention, disarm our defenses and help us to remember and understand lessons. Let's look at another aspect ofstorytelling. Read Mark 4:10-12. Are parables like a secret handshake - only insiders understand it? Or, is the only valid point the one we
discussed before - that stories help us to pay attention?

*1. Look again at Mark 4:12. Why would Jesus want to make it difficult for someone to repent and be forgiven?*

(That cannot be Jesus' meaning for it is contrary to the whole tenor of the Bible. Instead, I think Jesus is teaching us that people who do not seek the truth will miss the point of the parable. However, those who want to know truth will focus on the story, be diligent in their study, and learn the deeper truth in a way not easily forgotten.)

B. Friend, have you read through the gospels and studied the parables of Jesus? If not, why not start reading today so that you will be a gospel insider? Why not study to open the truths of the Bible in such a way that you are not likely to forget?

*V. Next week: Discipleship and Prayer.*


----------



## Haddasah (Jan 8, 2014)

I listened to the amazing facts lesson online, but I need to go through the lesson


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 8, 2014)

Haddasah said:


> I listened to the amazing facts lesson online, but I need to go through the lesson



let me know if I can be of any help.  I did the lessons online as well. I  did it twice.


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 8, 2014)

*Hearing with the Heart*

There are at least 37 different parables that Jesus told. Some of these stories are repeated in three of the Gospels, but the book of John does not contain any of them.

*The Message: *People can listen without hearing, but it’s impossible to hear without listening. When people truly hear someone, they take the words into their hearts. The words stay with them as they consider the meaning and absorb what was said. Really hearing someone involves a commitment.

The Pharisees listened to Jesus speak, but they didn’t really hear Him. Though they might have understood the literal meaning of His stories, they never grasped the deeper concepts about God and His kingdom. His words entered their ears but never made it to their hearts, perhaps because they had decided in advance that they would not believe what He had to say. Their hearts were hardened against Him.

After telling the story of the sower, Jesus explained to His disciples why He spoke in parables. He quoted a prophecy from Isaiah that was fulfilled by the attitudes of the Pharisees who were, by their own choice, spiritually blind and deaf.

God always desires people to turn from their sins and be forgiven. If the Pharisees had been willing to hear Jesus and take His words to heart, God would have been glad to accept them.

*****

Key Bible Text: “But when He was alone, those around Him with the twelve asked Him about the parable. And He said to them, ‘To you it has been given to know the mystery of the kingdom of God; but to those who are outside, all things come in parables, so that “Seeing they may see and not perceive, and hearing they may hear and not understand; lest they should turn, and their sins be forgiven them”’” (Mark 4:10–12).


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 12, 2014)

Lesson 3 - Discipleship and Prayer

Introduction: How is your prayer life? If you are like me, your answer is "inadequate and needs improvement." When I walk in the morning, I try to pray and look for God's leading in writing this lesson. However, my mind is like a squirrel constantly trying to dart off onto other matters. If you think your prayer life could use improvement, let's race into our Bible study to see how we can improve our conversations with God!

*Prayer Preparation*


*Read Matthew 6:5 and Matthew 6:1. Who is speaking here? *

(Jesus.)


*What principle of life is He telling us? *

(Work done for personal glory is not rewarded by God.)


*What kind of reward is being discussed here?
*
 (This cannot be salvation, for then our works would earn salvation. It must be some personal reward given by God here or in heaven.)


*In recent years I became friends with a great theologian who is incredibly humble. My motives are mixed whenever I preach and teach. Part of my motive to do my best is to have others think I'm very good, and part of my motive is to help people better understand the Bible. I asked this humble saint about this and he said he also had mixed motives. If this is true for you, what does this text mean? 
*
(Either you try to reward yourself or you have God's reward. Which would you prefer?)


*What prayer principle do we learn here? *

(Prayer should not be about personal glory. It should not be about "tooting our own horn.")

*
Read Matthew 6:6. Why is closet prayer the best?* 

(It avoids the problem of praying to be heard by others - and God rewards us.)


Does this problem extend to other aspects of church service - that people are involved to be seen? (I've noticed that people who are making a prayer request in church, want to preach. People who have special music, want to preach. No matter what specific part of the church service, some want to turn it into a mini-sermon. Why is this? I suspect it has to do with personal glory.)


*Read Matthew 6:7-8 and 1 Thessalonians 5:16-18. On one hand we are told not to be babbling, and on the other hand we are told to "pray continually." How do you reconcile these two ideas? *

(Right now I have a top prayer priority for a close relative. It is hard for me to avoid "babbling" 

(just repeating my prayer). One thing I've learned over the years is an attitude of prayer. To have one part of your mind in contact with God for His continual guidance.)


Have you thought about prayer being like someone talking to you? Would you appreciate the other person repeating the same thing continually, like they had Alzheimer's? 

*(No! I'm sure God does not appreciate it either.)*


*If repetition is out, how do we let God know that something is really important to us?* 

(We can just say that. At the same time, I think God understands when we want to repeatedly talk about something that is very important to us. However, we should not mindlessly repeat the same words.)


*Let's look again at Matthew 6:8. If God already knows my needs *

(and I certainly believe this), *then why do I need to pray at all?* 

(This helps unlock the solution to the problems in our prior discussion. If prayer is not to alert God to things He already knows, then prayer must mostly be for our benefit. Babbling would not encourage us, but sharing our deepest concerns with God would encourage us.)

*Model Prayer*


*Read Matthew 6:9. What, exactly, do you think Jesus means when He says this "is how you should pray?" Should we repeat this specific prayer?*


*If we just recited this prayer, would we be mindlessly babbling?*


*If you were teaching someone to pray, how would you do it? *

(We provide examples of things to help people learn. In my own prayer life, I consider each part of the Lord's Prayer to be an example to teach us both the order and the topic of our prayers. Let's explore this next in more detail.)


*Read Matthew 6:9 again. How should our prayers start?* 

(The first thing is praise. I think every prayer should start with praise to God.)


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 12, 2014)

*Why? Does God need compliments to grant our requests? *

(It turns our mind to the fact that our first priority in life is to give glory to God. It reminds us of the greatness of our God - who is also our Father! What a thought!)


*Read Matthew 6:10. What topic comes next in our prayers?* 

(When Jesus comes again, God's goal will be reached and sin, death and sickness will be gone. We want God's will to be done in our life and in our world right now. This is where we can talk to God about our goals and our problems in life.)


*Read Matthew 6:11. What does God encourage us to pray about here?* 

(Our needs! Give us what we need, Lord. It is great to pray for others, but God also encourages us to pray for our self.)


*Read Matthew 6:12. In your typical prayer, what topic do you discuss first?* 

(My normal instinct is to pray for the forgiveness of my sins. Somehow I think that should be the first order of business before I get into anything else.)


*Why do you think forgiveness of sins should come after praise, problems and needs? *

(Asking for forgiveness does not reflect God's first priority for our prayer life.)


*Notice the qualifier on forgiveness. On what does the forgiveness of our sins rest? *

(Read Matthew 6:14-15: forgiving others.)


*Do you have someone you have not forgiven? If so, what do Jesus' words suggest? *

(That God will not forgive your sins. This is a serious matter.)

*Do you have a forgiving attitude in general toward those who fail to meet your standards?*


Read Matthew 6:13 and James 1:13-15. Jesus asks God not to lead us into temptation, but James says that is impossible. Should we just cross out this part of the prayer because we don't have to worry about God tempting us?


*Read Matthew 4:1. Here, Jesus is being led by the Holy Spirit into temptation. Is James just confused?*


*Let's read a couple of other texts that might help us. First, read Matthew 26:38-39. What is Jesus requesting here? *

(Jesus is moving into a time of terrible temptation. He naturally wants to avoid this. He prays that God will remove the temptation.)


*Second, read Job 1:9-12. What is God's role in the temptations that follow in Job's life?* 

(God permitted them.)


*Can you see common ground between James 1:13 and these other texts, especially Matthew 4:1? *

(In none of these texts do we see God tempting anyone. It is always Satan who does the tempting. I've long thought that in Matthew 4:1 the Holy Spirit led Jesus to Satan before Satan was fully prepared. That first temptation does not seem to be the result of the kind of preparation that we saw in the Garden of Eden. Thus, temptation will come to all of us, and I think Jesus is asking that the temptation not be allowed to come to us when we are less able to handle it. Of course, what James says about temptation and our thought process should ring true to all of us.)


*Let's look at the last part of Matthew 6:13. How does this fit into the discussion we just had about God controlling when we are tempted? *

(Jesus asks for victory over sin and over Satan.)


*What topic does this suggest for our prayers?*

 (We should pray about our sin problem. We should ask for God's help live holy lives.)


*In what other ways can we be delivered from Satan? *

(This is the place where I pray about my family, myself and the needs of others to be delivered from Satan.)


The New International Version of the Bible (the one we use here) does not contain the language "for yours is the kingdom and the power and the glory forever. Amen." That is because none of the ancient manuscripts contain this language. It seems someone copying the Bible got carried away and added it. However, I like it so I end my prayers just like I started them -- with praise to God.


Friend, will you set aside some quiet time with the Lord's Prayer 

(the prayer in Matthew 6) and use it as an example for your prayer to God?


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 17, 2014)

*Lesson 4 - Discipling Children*

Introduction: It was a tough time when we left the hospital with our first born child. When we put the new-born baby in the car seat my wife was convinced it would kill the baby. I was convinced that if we did not put our baby boy in the car seat he could die. It was an unpleasant conversation, and I'm sure the hospital people wanted us to drive off - which we could not do until we had resolved this issue. My wife won the debate. On the way home, we thought that the hospital had given our son some special liquid that we needed to purchase, but no drug store sold it. Again, we were worried that we would make a mistake that would harm our baby. No one gave us an instruction book to consult for these issues. Did you feel that way with your first-born child? The Bible gives us instructions about child handling. It does not include car seats, but it is lifesaving. Let's plunge into our study of the Bible and learn more!
*
Giving Children Life*


*Read Jeremiah 7:30. Which house bears God's name?* 
Jeremiah 7:30
30 For the children of Judah have done evil in my sight, saith the Lord: they have set their abominations in the house which is called by my name, to pollute it.31 And they have built the high places of Tophet, which is in the valley of the son of Hinnom, to burn their sons and their daughters in the fire; which I commanded them not, neither came it into my heart.

(God is speaking of His temple. In our last series of lessons we learned about the temple sanctuary and how it was central for the removal of sin. We learned that the Most Holy Place was where God was present.)


*What have God's people done*?

 (They have put idols in God's house.)


*Read Jeremiah 7:31. Instead of offering animal sacrifices for sin removal, what are the people doing?*

(Offering their children!)


*What does God say about this?*

 (It did not even enter His mind that such evil should take place.)


*Why would such a horrific thing enter the minds of God's people?*

(They thought that by offering their children to be burned in the fire, the gods would bless them and make their life better.)


*Why do people have abortions these days?* 

(Same reason, except the god is not an idol, but it is the same god of selfishness.)


*Read Jeremiah 7:32-34. What will happen to a nation of people who sacrifice their children for their own prosperity, who serve gods other than the true God? *

(They lose everything they hoped to gain - including their lives and their dignity. Some of the dead are eaten by animals. Not a glorious way to end.)


*Giving Children a Knowledge of God*


*Read Deuteronomy 6:1-3. What is God offering here?*

 (The same thing the prior group of people sought - a better life.)


*What route does God suggest to a better life? *

(Following God's decrees and commands.)

*
Read Deuteronomy 6:4-5. What is the first command that God gives us*? 

(Read Matthew 22:36-40. The consistent theme in both the Old and New Testaments is that we need to love God first, and we need to love our neighbors.)


*Read Deuteronomy 6:6 and Hebrews 8:10. We see this reference to the law being "upon your hearts" or written on "their hearts." What does it mean to have the law written on our heart? 
*
(It becomes a part of us. It becomes a part of our will and our nature.)


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 17, 2014)

*Read Deuteronomy 6:7-9. It is common for conservative Jews to have a mezuzah, a small container in which is found this Bible text, affixed to the door of the house. As you consider these verses, what do you think is the sense of them? To actually fasten things to your head, hands and door? *

(Perhaps. But, the deeper sense of this is to bathe your children with God's word. The goal is to have God's will in their hearts.)


*Is this possible? Will your children rebel and hate God if you talk about God all the time?*


Let' change this to television. Bathe your children with television. Talk about television in the car, when you walk and when you eat. Tie symbols of television on your hands and your head. Have a T.V. t-shirt. Could you do this? Are you doing this?


What if we changed it to the Internet? Have your computer phone on your hands and your head. Wear Google glasses. Could you do this?


It may seem impossible or impractical to bathe our children with God's law, but Satan has surely accomplished this with his messages. When my children were still living with us I recall thinking how I needed to steer the conversation to God's will. That was a challenge.


*Read Deuteronomy 6:20. Have you been asked this question by your children? Have you been asked, why is that important? Why should I worry about God's rules? What difference does it make?*


*Read Deuteronomy 6:21-24. What parallel response can you give to your children?* 

(Talk about your history with God. Tell them how walking with God gives life and prosperity. Do they want to succeed in life? Obey God!)


*Of all the missed opportunities I had to talk about God with my children, one area in which I succeeded was that we would read the Bible in the evening. We started with the New Testament and then went to the Old Testament. I would choose an easy to read version of the Bible, the children would take turns reading, and we would discuss what we read. It was enjoyable. Are you willing to do this?*

*
Welcoming Children*


*Read Matthew 18:1-4. If you have spent a lot of time with children, do you think they are humble? *

(Hardly! Children are selfish - just like the disciples who wanted to be first.)


*Needless to say, this is the Bible and our Lord is speaking, so we can hardly say, "That's wrong!" What do you think Jesus means? *

(Children had no status in life compared to the adults. The disciples were looking for status over each other. Jesus tells us that we should not be fighting for status.)



 (You might prefer to spend your time being with people who will give you more status. But, Jesus says that spending time with children "in [Jesus] name" is unequaled in importance.)

*
What practical point can you draw from this? 
*
(We certainly need to welcome children in church. We need to be sure that programs for children are created and adequately staffed.)


*What will children think if they show up for Sabbath School and the teacher is not there? Will they feel welcome?
*

*Read Matthew 18:6. How important is our influence upon children?*


*Read Matthew 18:7. Have you ever heard someone say, "Well, if I didn't sell [something harmful to children] someone else would?" Does Jesus admit that someone will be there to bring harm to children? 
*
(Yes. "Such things must come.")


*What does Jesus say about the excuse "if I don't do it someone else will?" *(He says that is no excuse. "Woe to the man.")


*Read Mark 10:13. What do you think is the object of having Jesus touch the little children? *

(Parents were looking for a blessing on their children.)


*Why do you think the disciples rebuked the parents?* (They probably thought Jesus had more important things to do.)


*Read Mark 10:14. How did Jesus react to the disciples' rebuke? 
*
(He was indignant. The Greek reflects deep emotion. Jesus was very unhappy.)


*Does that seem to be an over-reaction?
*
 (No! We need to understand this: Jesus put a very high priority on welcoming children!)


*Read Matthew 18:1-4. If you have spent a lot of time with children, do you think they are humble? *

(Hardly! Children are selfish - just like the disciples who wanted to be first.)


*Needless to say, this is the Bible and our Lord is speaking, so we can hardly say, "That's wrong!" What do you think Jesus means? *

(Children had no status in life compared to the adults. The disciples were looking for status over each other. Jesus tells us that we should not be fighting for status.)


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 17, 2014)

*Read Matthew 18:5. How is this logically connected to the verses we just read? *

(You might prefer to spend your time being with people who will give you more status. But, Jesus says that spending time with children "in [Jesus] name" is unequaled in importance.)


*What practical point can you draw from this? *

(We certainly need to welcome children in church. We need to be sure that programs for children are created and adequately staffed.)


*What will children think if they show up for Sabbath School and the teacher is not there? Will they feel welcome?
*

*Read Matthew 18:6. How important is our influence upon children?
*

*Read Matthew 18:7. Have you ever heard someone say, "Well, if I didn't sell [something harmful to children] someone else would?" Does Jesus admit that someone will be there to bring harm to children? 
*
(Yes. "Such things must come.")


*What does Jesus say about the excuse "if I don't do it someone else will?" 
*
(He says that is no excuse. "Woe to the man.")


*Read Mark 10:13. What do you think is the object of having Jesus touch the little children?* 

(Parents were looking for a blessing on their children.)


*Why do you think the disciples rebuked the parents?
*
 (They probably thought Jesus had more important things to do.)


*Read Mark 10:14. How did Jesus react to the disciples' rebuke? 
*
(He was indignant. The Greek reflects deep emotion. Jesus was very unhappy.)


*Does that seem to be an over-reaction?
*
 (No! We need to understand this: Jesus put a very high priority on welcoming children!)


*Read Mark 10:14-16. Recall that in Matthew 18:4 Jesus said that we need to become like little children to enter the Kingdom of Heaven? Now Jesus says that we must "receive" the Kingdom of Heaven "like a little child" or we cannot receive it at all? What does this mean? How would a little child receive the gospel?*

 (Children may have many character flaws, but one universal trait of children is simple trust.)


*How improved would your life be if you showed simple trust in God?


Friend, we need to make children a high priority in our home and in our church. We need to do everything we can to lead them in the right path, and not lead them astray. Will you commit to make a special point of this? Perhaps you will be rewarded with a more child-like attitude, one of simple trust!*


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 25, 2014)

Lesson 5
*Discipling the Sick*

(1 John 3, Mark 2, Deuteronomy 28, Luke 9)

Introduction: Would you like more members in your church? That is the current topic of discussion in my church!

People have ideas for outreach, but my thought is "Let's heal some sick people!" Have you ever considered what a great approach that is to bringing new people into your church? That was Jesus' approach, right? Or, was it?
Did Jesus heal people to bring more crowds to hear Him, or did He heal people because He had compassion on them? If you are healing people to attract others to the gospel, isn't that showing compassion? Let's dive into our study of the Bible and see what we can learn about how to deal with sickness!

*I. Hearts and Healing*
A. Read 1 John 3:16-18. How many of you prefer to love with words?

 (It costs less, takes less time, and is less of a pain!)


*1. How does the Bible call us to love? *
("With actions and in truth.")

*a. What does "in truth mean" in this context?* 

(It means that doing something makes your words of love credible.)

*B. Read 1 John 3:19-20. What does it mean to have "our hearts condemn us?"* 

(It means to feel guilty.)

*1. What is the Bible telling us in these verses that we have just studied? 
*
(We need to show our love with more than just words. We will feel good about helping people who are in need.)

*C. What do these verses suggest about the questions I asked in the introduction? If we could make healing a part of our gospel outreach, should we do it? *

(Yes! Whether you are healing to attract crowds to hear the gospel, or healing those already attracted to the gospel, you are showing concern about both sides of the person - the spiritual and the physical.)


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 25, 2014)

*D. Read 1 John 3:21-22. Have you seen healing in your church?*

*1. If not, what does this text suggest? *

(That we can ask for it.)

*2. Is this offer conditioned on anything? *

(It says we can receive anything we ask if we obey
God.)

*E. Read 1 John 3:23. What kind of obedience are we talking about?* 

(Believing in Jesus and loving others. This suggests that we need to pay greater attention to prayer for healing (believing in Jesus)
on behalf of specific people (loving others.)

*F. Read 1 John 3:24. How do we live in Jesus and have Him live in us?*

(This is a very specific reference to the Holy Spirit living in us and us living a life in tune with the Holy Spirit. This is very important.)

*G. Let's be very honest for a few minutes. What makes helping others a pain? I just said that helping others makes us feel good. Is it both?
1. Can you point to situations in which helping others felt good and situations in which it was a pain? What makes the difference?* 

(Fixing the problem for a grateful person feels good. A perpetual, unresolved problem involving an ungrateful person is a pain.)

*2. How did Jesus handle the problems of people who came to Him?
*
 (He fixed the problem instantly. Let's look next at an example.)

*II. Jesus and Healing*
*A. Read Mark 2:1-3. Are the people coming for words or for healing? 
*
(Both. But it sounds like more are coming for Jesus' words.)

*B. Read Mark 2:4. If you were speaking to a crowd, how would you like someone digging in the roof above where you are speaking?* 

*1. How would you like a person being lowered between you and the audience? *

(It would be very distracting.)
*
C. Read Mark 2:5. Whose faith is Jesus referring to?* 

(It sounds like group faith, not just the faith of the sick guy, because it says, "their faith.")


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 25, 2014)

*1. Put yourself in the place of one of the four helpers. Is Jesus saying the words you were hoping to hear?
*
 (No! My guy is paralyzed. I would not have needed to drag him up the roof
and then down through the roof for forgiveness of sins. I wanted Jesus to heal him.)

*a. Is it possible that Jesus is talking about the sin of interrupting His presentation? 
*
*D. Read John 9:1-3. What does the question of the disciples reveal about the thinking of the people about sin and sickness? *

(The two are related.)

*
1. Does Jesus dispute this popular belief? *

(Only in this case. He does not respond, "What, are you guys nuts?" Instead, he says that neither the sins of the parents nor the son contributed to the problem here.)

*2. What do you think about the reason Jesus gave?*

*a. Recall the story of Job and his friends? Job's friends told Job that he was suffering because of his sins. Is the answer Jesus gives about the blind man applicable to Job's situation?*

 (Yes!) 

*E. Let's get back to our story about the roof-man. Read Mark 2:6-8. Are the teachers right? *

(Yes, it is God who forgives sin.)

*1. If the teachers are right, why should Jesus question them? 
*
(Because this is the critical issue for the ages - is Jesus God?)

*F. Read Mark 2:9-12. Let's revisit some questions that we raised earlier. Why did Jesus perform this healing?*

 (The main reason seems to be to prove He is God.)


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 25, 2014)

*If we asked the Holy Spirit to heal people so that we could bring people into the church, would that be a valid reason?*

 (We want to convert people so that they know that Jesus is God.)


*What other reasons does the story suggest for this healing?
*
 (Look again at Mark 2:5. Jesus was motivated by their faith.)


*What does this teach us about a plan to use healings to promote the gospel?*

 (We need to have faith. We need to pray about it.)


*Based on this story, do you think we could do this in our church? Could we heal if we had the Holy Spirit in power?
*
 (Traditional thinking may be a trap. Consider the non-traditional approach of the friends. They did not say to their friend, "We can't do this today, the crowd is too great." Instead, someone suggested, "Let's climb up on the roof and cut a man-sized hole in it so we can interrupt Jesus' presentation by dropping you in front of Him. I think Jesus will reward us for this!" That is faith, not logic.)


*Read Deuteronomy 28:15 and Deuteronomy 28:20-22. Were the people right to think that there is a connection between sin and sickness? *

(Yes, of course. I see at least three main reasons for sickness: 

a) We live in a sinful world;
 b)our own failures; and,
 c)to bring glory to God. Sometimes all three seem to apply.)


*Healing and Outreach*


*Read Luke 9:1-2. If there is a connection between sin and sickness, are we "healing" people by converting them? *

(Yes!)


*Is this a way to promote the church?*

 (We show creative thinking when we promote the church by saying that if you follow Jesus you will be healthier, and your life will be better.)


*One of the great things about me teaching at Regent University is that many of the professors and students are part of what I call the "Pentecostal Holiness" segment of Christianity. These are Christians who take obedience to God and the power of the Holy Spirit very seriously. Notice that Luke 9:1 is addressed to the "Twelve" disciples. Is healing limited to them or their time?
*
 (Read John 14:12-14. This says "greater things" are possible for "anyone who has faith in Me." In the next few verses ( John 14:16-17) Jesus promises to send the Holy Spirit to live in us. It is through the power of the Holy Spirit that healing is possible.)

*
Read 1 Corinthians 12:8-9. What does this teach us? *

(Two things. Healing is a spiritual gift. Second, God is sovereign. He decides to whom He will give the gift and who will be healed.)


Read Revelation 21:3-4. What is the ultimate promise for healing?

 (Those who are saved will live in the earth made new, where death, pain and sickness are a thing of the past. Praise God!)


Friend, God may give you the spiritual gift of healing, but even if He does not, you have the ability to tell others about Jesus. A relationship with Jesus helps us to avoid bringing sickness on ourselves and gives us the promise of a world free from sin and sickness. Why not share this with others today?


Next week: Discipling the "Ordinary."


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 9, 2014)

*Discipling the "Ordinary."*

(James 2, Luke 5 & 18)

Introduction: This lesson gives me mixed feelings. For almost 35 years I was a member of the Adventist Church in Manassas, Virginia. When I joined, the church leaders immediately asked me to be an elder. I challenged them: "Why should I be an elder? Because I'm a lawyer?" On the other hand, I've been involved in many evangelistic outreaches in Manassas. No effort was ever made to bring in educated "professional class" members. We never converted anyone with a Ph.D or professional doctorate. Church always seemed this bizarre mix. We would never target professionals for conversion, but if we had a professional in the church, they were almost always made a leader. What does the Bible say, if anything, about these kinds of issues? 

Let's plunge into our study and find out!

*James and the Rich*

*Read James 2:1-4. Would this happen in your church?*

 (I suspect it would happen in most churches.)

*James says this reflects "evil thoughts," and later he will call this a sin. Do you agree?*

*When we use the term "discrimination" in the United States, we mean treating people differently for irrelevant reasons. For example, if someone grew a lump on the arm, we would not consider it discrimination for that person to seek the opinion of a medical doctor and not a carpenter. Is there any relevant reason to make special efforts to try to bring the rich man into your church? *

(I can think of at least a couple. First, it helps the church financially. Second, at least in the United States, there is a link between intelligence, education and income. Most organizations want educated, intelligent people in leadership positions to make the organization run better.)

*Read James 2:5. How is the church not like "most organizations?"*

 (James says that God discriminates against the rich by giving faith to the poor.)

*Which would you prefer in church leadership, those who are educated and intelligent, or those who are full of faith? *

(Those who are full of faith would be able to rely on the wisdom of the Holy Spirit.)

*Do you really believe what James says - that God chose the poor over the rich?*

If you say, "yes," how do you explain that Deuteronomy 28 is in the Bible? We looked at it last week because it says that those who follow God are physically and financially blessed. 

How do you explain Job, a fellow we also considered last week? He was faithful, but also smart and fabulously rich. Read James 2:6-7. Is this true in your country?

*James did not live in a democracy. Is his observation true in a democracy?
*
(In the United States, CNN reported that in 2010 those in the top 10% of income paid 70.6 of the income tax total, everyone else paid 29.4% of income taxes. To compare, those in the top 10% of income took home 45% of income. I use CNN as a source because I doubt that anyone will think that it is biased in favor of the rich.)

*Read James 2:8. I'll let everyone who reads this determine whether the situation James described in his time is true for the current time in their own country. What does James say is the timeless rule regardless of where we live? *

(We are to love our neighbor as our self.)

*What does this mean as a practical matter? *

(It means that if we have been discriminating against the poor, we should stop it. If we have been discriminating against the rich, we should stop it.)

*Read James 2:9-11. Is showing favoritism a sin? *
(Yes.)

*To what sin does James compare favoritism?*

 (Murder and adultery.)

*Is James getting carried away? Is he exaggerating to make a point?*

 (This is why grace is so important! We may think that our sins are minor, but James points out that violating any part of the law is a violation of the entire law.)

*Read James 2:12-13. What do these verses suggest is James' main point?* 

(That we need to show mercy to people. If we treat people differently (and worse), because of their relative wealth, then we fail God because we are not showing mercy.)

*Why is mercy so important?*

 (It is God's greatest gift to us - the mercy He showed us by saving us by grace alone!)

*Jesus and the Rich*

*Read Luke 5:1-3. Why did Jesus get into the boat? *

(It allowed Him to be seen and heard better when He was teaching.)
A boat was a valuable asset. Is Jesus blessed to have a follower who has a valuable asset?


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 9, 2014)

*Read Luke 5:4-5. Do you think Jesus was teaching the people about fishing? Who was the expert on this topic? *

(Simon Peter. He was the fisherman whose business owned the boat.)


*What do you think Simon Peter thought about Jesus' suggestion that they put down nets?* 

(He followed Jesus' suggestion to be polite. He knew it was a waste of time.)


*Read Luke 5:6-8. Is Peter sinful because his business had valuable assets? Is he sinful because he failed to recognize the opportunity of fishing during the day? Why does he ask Jesus to leave because of his sins? *

(Peter lacked faith in Jesus. He realized it and confessed his sin. Peter knew this was a miracle, not a missed fishing opportunity.)


*Read Luke 5:9-11. Jesus calls Simon Peter, a partner in a fishing operation, to be His disciple. Why would Jesus choose a man whose education was in fishing (and perhaps business) instead of theology? Peter thought he knew more than Jesus and he did not have faith in Jesus. Why choose him (and apparently his business partners as well)?
*

*Read Mark 6:3, John 1:45-46, Luke 9:58 and Isaiah 11:10-12. These texts show that Jesus was homeless, He was not educated in a traditional sense, He grew up in a lousy town and there was some question about the morality of his conception ("Mary's son"). The Isaiah prophecy predicts that Jesus will be a warrior King who will rally the Jews and defeat their enemies. If you were empire-building, would you choose Peter? Would you choose the conditions of Jesus' life for a warrior king?*


*If you were reforming a religious movement, would you choose Peter? Would you choose for the leader being poor, homeless, uneducated and of questionable heritage?*


*The Trinity had plenty of time to consider all of this, why did They make the decisions They did? (Read Hebrews 4:15-16. When we say "We want to be like Jesus," we should not aim to be uneducated, homeless or being scorned by others. One reason Jesus came with all of these disadvantages is because of grace - He wants us to see that He lived through the kind of problems humans face.)*


*Read Judges 7:2-3. Are you familiar with this principle? *

(God works through weakness so that it is clear that God is the source of the solution.)


*Would this principle explain in part why Jesus chose the disciples He did and lived the life He led?
*

*The Advantage of Being Poor*


Few think being poor is an advantage. Few hope to be poor. Yet we have just seen that Jesus chose to be poor and chose unlikely disciples to show us that the Kingdom of heaven is for all, regardless of wealth. The Bible suggests another advantage of being poor, and we turn to it next.


*Read Proverbs 10:15. Perhaps James missed this text. What does it say about wealth?


In contrast, read Psalms 144:1-2. What does this say about our fortress in life?
*

Read Luke 18:18-20. Is Jesus' answer the one you would give? Is it the answer Paul would give?


*Read Luke 18:21-24. No one who has ever discussed this story with me believes this instruction applies to them. Why not?


If it does not apply to you, why did it apply to this rich ruler?


Read Romans 10:9-11. Will keeping the commandments or giving away all of our wealth earn our salvation? *

(No! Jesus was talking to the ruler about trust. As Romans 10:11 says, if we trust in Jesus we will never be put to shame. The lesson Jesus taught was that we must trust Him instead of our wealth. That is why wealth is a disadvantage when it comes to grace. We trust our wealth.)


*Friend, will you look more realistically at wealth and your fellow church members? Will you love all as you love yourself, and will you make it your goal to depend only on Jesus?*


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 9, 2014)

*Jesus and the Social Outcasts*
(Luke 15, 1 Corinthians 5, Matthew 21, Mark 5, John 4)


Introduction: Recently, I heard of a Christian singer who walked out of the Grammy Awards. I said to myself, "Good for her." I had watched part of the show and was unhappy that instead of sticking to music, some of the participants chose to promote evil. This past Sabbath my pastor pointed to what this Christian singer had done and asked, "What would Jesus have done?" I thought, "I need to reconsider my prior attitude." One way I decide what I should do is to ask myself, "*Will this promote evil or will this promote the Kingdom of God?*" This Christian singer took a stand by saying that she would not be a part of the promotion of evil. On the other hand, Jesus seemed to constantly be hanging around with evil-doers. Let's dive into our study of the Bible and see what lessons we can learn!
*
Gathering Evil*


*Read Luke 15:1-2. Would you like sinners to come to your church to hear the gospel?
*
*
What point do you think the religious leaders were making?*

(They were concerned that Jesus was promoting sin by associating with sinners. Those gathering around were social outcasts.)

*
Were the religious leaders concerned about status or sin?*


Aside from the regular members, do sinners flock to your church? What about social outcasts?


*Do we have a problem if sinners or social outcasts do not gather at our church to hear the gospel? Is the problem that we have the attitude of the religious leaders in this story?


Read Luke 15:3-7. Jesus tells this story to illustrate why it is good for sinners and tax collectors to come to hear the gospel. What is Jesus' point? *

(The unrighteous need to be converted, not the righteous. How can you convert the unrighteous unless you seek them?)


*Does this answer the question about what the Christian singer should have done at the Grammy Awards?


What if sinners held a meeting to celebrate sin, and a Christian came to hear them? Have we reversed the facts of Jesus' sheep story?


If we have, should this change our conclusion?
*

*Read 1 Corinthians 5:9-10. What does Paul say about associating with sinners?*

 (If we live in the world we must associate with pagans.)


*Read 1 Corinthians 5:11. What standard does Paul apply to the issue of associating with sinners?* 

(He says don't associate with sinners who claim to be Christians.)


Wait a minute! Everyone in my church is a sinner (including me)! What is Paul's point? (Paul's concern is about harming the gospel. If you make no pretense about God, then I can associate with you. But, if you say you are promoting God, but you promote Satan instead, then I should not associate with you.)


*Read 1 Corinthians 5:12-13. Why expel the sinner? Doesn't the sinner need to be in church? Why should we expel one sinner when we are encouraging other sinners to attend church? *

(The only thing that makes sense to me is to ask, "What is this person doing to the church and to the gospel?" The sinners who came to Jesus wanted to learn something better. They wanted to change. The sinner in the church who promotes sin, who wants to lead people away from the gospel, needs to be tossed out.)

*
Let's revisit our Christian singer at the Grammy Awards. Now what do you think she should have done?*

 (Clearly the Grammy Awards represent "the people of the world" and not the church. Paul says that we should expect them to promote evil.)


*What about the principle that we should expel from church those who promote evil? The idea is that Christians should not promote evil, and therefore this Christian singer could say, "My influence here promotes evil - because people will say I approve of this."


I'm still uncertain about the right answer here. Let's turn next to several stories about Jesus to see if we can sharpen our thinking!*

*Tax Collectors Ahead
*

*Read Matthew 21:28-30. Which son did what his father wanted?*


*Read Matthew 21:31-32. Jesus asks the same question I just asked you. How do you think Jesus answers this question? 
*
(Jesus agrees that performance is more important than words.)


*How are tax collectors and prostitutes doing "what the father wanted?" If performance is what our Father in heaven wants, how can Jesus equate prostitutes with the son who agreed to work? 
*
(Look again at Matthew 21:29 and Matthew 21:32. We see that the good son "changed his mind." The tax collectors and prostitutes "repent and believe.")


*Read Matthew 21:33-39 and Matthew 21:45. The religious leaders know that Jesus is talking about them! What kind of attitude do they have towards Jesus? *

(They are hostile. They want to kill Him.)


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 9, 2014)

*Let's put these two stories together. What is the complete picture of the tax collectors, tenants, prostitutes and religious leaders? *

(The religious leaders say the right words, but they are hostile to Jesus. They do not believe or repent. The tax collectors and prostitutes used to say and do the wrong thing, but they change their mind, repent and obey God.)

*
What kind of tax collectors and prostitutes should we voluntarily associate with? 
*
(Those who seek truth, who are not hostile to the gospel.)


*What kind of sinners should we not voluntarily associate with?*

 (Those who say they are following the truth, but who are hostile to the gospel.)


*One more time, the Grammy Awards! Did the Christian gospel singer do the right thing?* 

(Considering the texts we have read, I think the answer is "yes." It is true that she was in the world, and not in the church, but she was in the middle of a program where some of the participants were making the argument that sin is morally right. They were evangelizing for sin!)


*Discerning Hostility*


*Read Mark 5:1-5. Is this fellow dangerous? How would you like him living in your neighborhood?
*

*Read Mark 5:6. Don't miss this, "from a distance, he ran" towards Jesus. How would you feel if he was running directly towards you?
*

*We discussed pagans who are hostile to the gospel as opposed to those who are coming to hear the gospel. Our conclusion was that we should resist those who are hostile. How would you classify this fellow when he was in the running phase? *

(Not just hostile, but incredibly dangerous! We might have to reconsider our prior conclusion!)


*Read Mark 5:7. Now that you hear what this man says, would consider him hostile? *

(He acknowledges who Jesus is, and asks Jesus not to hurt him!)


*What does the contrast between the man's actions and his words teach us? 
*
(We need to be careful about who we classify as being hostile.)


*Read Mark 5:8-12. What is the problem with this fellow? *(He is demon-possessed.)


*Are the enemies of the gospel demon-possessed?*


*Read Mark 5:18-20. What does this teach us about the possibility for people who seem hostile to the gospel? *

(Leaving to one side the question of whether they are involuntarily or voluntarily in tune with Satan, this shows the great potential for someone who leaves Satan's camp.)


*Simple Outcasts*


*Read John 4:7-9. What was the obvious social differences between Jesus and this woman? *

(She was both a Samaritan (a Jew of mixed blood) and she was a woman.)


*
*(Somewhat.)


*Read John 4:13-18. It is odd that this woman comes to the well by herself. Her background tells us why - she was a moral outcast. She is not just a Samaritan and a woman, but she is even rejected by Samaritan women! What is the lesson for us?*

 (The gospel is for everyone. No one is too "low.")


*Friend, we need to be aware of our influence, and we need to be alert to the adverse influence of sinners in the church. However, the stories of Jesus' life show us that we are here to save everyone. No one is unworthy of the gospel. Will you put this into action in your life?*


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 17, 2014)

Lesson 8

*With the Rich and Famous*
*(Matthew 19, John 3, Luke 16)*

Introduction: Money is a tricky thing. In the last few weeks I've referred to Deuteronomy 28, which teaches that those who follow God's commands will be materially blessed. It was this rule of life that caused Job's friends to argue that his loss of wealth and other problems were due to Job's failure to obey God. Even Job believed this, for in Job 31 he recounted his obedience and demanded a hearing in which God would have to answer him. On the other hand, in Matthew 19:24 Jesus equates money with an inability to get into heaven. How can obedience lead to wealth, but then wealth keeps you out of heaven? Let's jump into our study of the Bible and see what we
can learn!

*
I. Rich Ruler*
A. Read Matthew 19:16-17. If someone asked you this question, how would you respond?   

(I would say "There is nothing good you can do to enter heaven. Instead, you must rely on what Jesus did on your behalf.")

1. What did Jesus answer? 

 (I think Jesus said essentially the same thing - only God is good so
don't ask me what good thing you can do.)
2. Some translations say, "Good Master" or "Good Teacher," but the majority of those I
consulted do not include "good" to describe Jesus. The problem with translating this as
"Good Master" is that Jesus seems to respond that only God is good and He (Jesus) is not
God. What problem does that present? (Jesus is God! The way the NIV, and many others,
translate this is consistent with the general teaching of the Bible on the Trinity.)
3. Notice that notwithstanding what I just wrote, Jesus clearly says, "Keep the
commandments." Should it be our goal to keep the commandments? (Yes, of course.)
B. Read Matthew 19:18-19. Consider Jesus' list of commandments. What is odd about them? (Jesus
only lists our obligations to others. He does not list any of our obligations to God.)


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 17, 2014)

The rich ruler's question assumes that keeping some of the commandments is sufficient, and Jesus replies with a partial list. Is keeping part of the commandments good enough? 

( James 2:10-11 tells us that violating one commandment is a violation of them all.)


Read Matthew 19:20-21. Is this the key to heaven? Selling our goods and giving them to the poor makes us perfect?


Read Matthew 19:22-25. I know why I'm astonished by Jesus' conversation with the rich ruler, why are the disciples "exceedingly amazed?" 

(They had the Deuteronomy 28 understanding of things - this young fellow was blessed because he was good. In addition, the rich ruler said he had been obedient.)


Read Matthew 19:26. Finally, we get to an answer from Jesus that seems to fit the rest of the Bible. Let's consider a series of questions:


What was the consistent thinking of the rich ruler? (That obedience would give him heaven -- and he had been obedient.)


What do we ultimately learn about the rich ruler? 

(That he could not (or did not) obey. He was unwilling to sell all that he had.)


Is it possible that with His questions Jesus was "playing along" with the rich ruler in order for the rich ruler to see the truth - that he could not work his way into heaven?


If Jesus was "playing along," why didn't He say to the rich ruler, "I was just kidding you, the key to heaven is grace, there is nothing you can do to be saved - including giving away your money or your life?" (Read 1 Corinthians 13:3 and compare.)


Re-read Matthew 19:23-24. This hardly sounds like Jesus is kidding about money being a problem. What do you think Jesus means? Is there one theme in this entire dialog? (Jesus' conclusion ( Matthew 19:26) is that salvation is impossible for men, but possible through God. If we work back from that, we see that this rich ruler depended first on his works and second on his wealth. These were things within his power. Jesus showed the rich ruler he was wrong about his works, and Jesus shows us that the ruler was dependent on his money.)


On what should the rich ruler depend? (God!)


If that is true, was giving away his money about helping the poor or about saving the rich ruler? (It was all about the rich ruler. The question was whether he would trust God or his money. He decided to trust his money.)


Read Matthew 19:27-28. Peter and the disciples say they have left everything and followed Jesus. What does Jesus say the disciples will have? Things? (No. Power.)


Read Matthew 19:29. I see two things on this list that represent wealth - houses and fields. Does it seem that this is a discussion of money? (No! This is about putting God first. Depending on God.)


Let me ask you again, why is it hard for a rich person to enter the Kingdom of Heaven? (This is about grace and dependance. We cannot depend on our works. We cannot depend on our money. We cannot depend upon family. We must depend only upon God.)


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 17, 2014)

*Nicodemus*


Read John 3:1. What do we learn about Nicodemus? 

(He was a man of influence. In the past I've read extra-Biblical sources that indicate that the House of Nicodemus was one of the richest.)


Read John 3:2. I think Nicodemus intended to compliment Jesus. If you were Jesus, would you be complimented? 
(No. Nicodemus comes at night, which makes it appear he does not want to be seen with Jesus. He says Jesus is a teacher, he does not acknowledge that He is the Messiah.)


Read John 3:3. Has Jesus dispensed with the "small talk?" 

(Yes. He gets right to the point.)


Read John 3:4-10. Nicodemus comes with what he thought were compliments. Is Jesus complimenting Nicodemus? (No!)


What does this teach us about dealing with the rich and powerful?

 (Jesus shares truth with Nicodemus, but He is not compromising truth to get Nicodemus to endorse Him.)


Read John 3:11. Is "you people" a compliment? Who, exactly, is "you people? 

(Probably the rich and powerful leaders.)


Read John 3:12-15. We discussed earlier the issue about Jesus denying that He was God. What does Jesus say here about His divinity?

 (He says that He "came from heaven.")


Unlike the rich ruler, we are not given Nicodemus' final reaction to this discussion. What does Jesus say that indicates Nicodemus was probably thinking about whether he would accept Jesus as the Messiah?

 (Jesus predicts exactly how He will die. This was powerful proof to Nicodemus.)


Read John 7:50 and John 19:38-40. What did Nicodemus ultimately decide about Jesus? (We see that Nicodemus spoke against Jesus' arrest and that he helped claim Jesus' body and prepared it for burial.)


Let's get back to Jesus' final statements in the interview with Nicodemus. Read John 3:16-18. What is the standard for the judgment? (Belief. If you do not believe in Jesus, you are "condemned already." The "already" suggests that our works do not earn salvation. If you don't believe, we don't need to get into the issue of your works.)


Read John 3:19-21. Is there a connection between belief in Jesus and works? (If you do evil, you love darkness. If you live by the truth, you love the light because your works have "been done through God.")


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 18, 2014)

*Attitude*

Read Luke 16:13-15 and Deuteronomy 8:17-18. What are some major attitude issues for those who are rich? 

(A superior attitude. First, the attitude that they are responsible for their wealth, and second, an attitude of devotion to wealth.)


How does that fit into the two stories we studied: the rich ruler and Nicodemus? 

(The rich ruler was looking for an affirmation of his righteousness. Nicodemus, was offended when Jesus told him that he needed to do something different to be saved.)


Do you have to be rich to love money?

 (No. Some love money (and are covetous of the rich) because they don't have any. They, too, are devoted to money.)


When Jesus says in Matthew 19:23 that it is hard for a rich man (woman) to enter Heaven, what do you now think He meant? 

(Getting into heaven turns on grace, dependence on God. Wealthy people often have the attitude of self-dependence. The two attitudes are in tension.)


Friend, what is your attitude towards money? Do you depend on it? Why not commit today to depending on God - whether for salvation or for your daily needs?


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 5, 2014)

*Discipling the Powerful*

*(Romans 13, Acts 4, Matthew 26)*

*Introduction: Is government good? God tells us that it is. If that is true, why is it that government does so much evil? Government authority killed Jesus! How should Christians relate to those in power? Let's race into our study of the Bible and see what we can learn!*

*Christians and Government*


*Read Romans 13:1. 13 Let every soul be subject unto the higher powers. For there is no power but of God: the powers that be are ordained of God.  Did God get Ronald Reagan elected president? Did God get Barack Obama elected president? If you have a hard time saying, "yes," to both questions, what do you think this text means? *

(These are two U.S. Presidents with different views of the role of government.)


*We can all think of authorities like Hitler and Stalin who killed thousands (millions?)of their own citizens. North Korea is currently murdering its citizens. Would God establish them?* 

(I think this text means that God generally establishes governmental authority.)


*Read Romans 13:2. The church in Germany has been condemned for not standing against the murder of millions of Jews during Hitler's reign. How would you understand and apply this text?*


*We would never have had the American revolution if this text had been followed. Was that movement contrary to the Bible?*


*If you say, "God supports some authority and not others," you run into Romans 13:1 that says that God establishes all authority. Is there another way to look at these verses?*


*Read Romans 13:3-5. We will look at Jesus' trial toward the end of this lesson. Is it true to say "rulers hold no terror for those who do right?" Paul knew what happened to Jesus. Jesus was right and Jesus faced terror!
*
 (Two things. First, the context. It was important for the early church members not to be seen as enemies of Rome. This message helped in that regard. Second, I think Paul is speaking generally here. We know this is not literally always true because of what happened to Jesus. However, it is generally true.)


*Is Paul only writing about practical matters? *

(No. He says he is writing because of practical considerations (punishment) and "also because of conscience.")


*Read Romans 13:6-7. Are Christians to pay taxes even if they disagree with government policies? *

(Yes.)


*Are Christians supposed to show respect to Nancy Pelosi (or fill in the name of some other controversial politician in your country)? 
*
(Yes. A few years ago, I read this text again and it convinced me to quit referring to a leading politician in a disparaging way.)


*Read Romans 13:8-10. Why are debts and love part of this line of teaching? How do they fit in with paying taxes and avoiding revolution? 
*
(All of this deals with the obligations of Christians. They have an obligation to pay their bills, they have an obligation to avoid harming their neighbor, they have an obligation to be good citizens. All of this obligation arises out of the obligation of love.)


*Wait a minute! If the underlying foundation from which all of these other rules arise is the rule of love, what does that say about the Jews under Hitler and living under Stalin?*

 (If the underlying rule is love, then Christians would defend the Jews and would resist Stalin's murders.)


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 5, 2014)

*The Disciples and Government*

*Read Acts 4:1-3. We just read Romans 13:3 which says that those doing right have no fear of the government. Is that true here?* 

(No. Peter and John are preaching the gospel.)


*Read Acts 4:4. What does this teach us about whether Peter and John were doing what is right? *

(Their words converted sinners!)


*Read Acts 4:5-12. Romans 13:7 says give respect and honor to those whom it is due. These are legitimate leaders, is Peter showing them respect and honor?*

*Is it respectful to say, "Were we arrested for being kind and healing a cripple?" "You claim to have the power to arrest us, but you killed the Messiah!"*

*Read Acts 4:13-14. Has Peter chosen a winning strategy? *

(Yes! His opponents don't know what to say in response, and they decide to regroup.)


*How does this inform our understanding of Romans 13? *

(We are within the rule of love to resist government when it opposes us promoting the gospel.)


*We need to stop a minute here. When we use the term "oppose government," does that have the same meaning in a democracy as it does in a totalitarian state - like Rome? *

(Absolutely not. Authority is in the hands of the voters in a democracy. Therefore, to resist in accord with the laws is part of supporting the legitimate functioning of the government.)


*Read Acts 4:15-17. The rulers are meeting to map out a strategy. What is their goal? 
*
("To stop this thing from spreading." To stop the gospel.)


*Read Acts 4:18-20 and read Romans 13:5. Peter and John ask if they should obey God or men. How can they create that distinction since God says to obey those in authority? If a ruler gives a command, you follow it! *

(Apparently not.)


*Read Acts 4:25-26. Here is a different view of rulers and government than what we read in Romans 13:1. This says that government plots against the work of God, while Romans says that authority is established by God. Which is it?
*

*Read Acts 4:27-28. What does this say about God's power and will and the evil deeds of rulers? *

(This says that the most evil deed - the murder and torture of Jesus - was what God had previously decided "should happen.")


*Is God behind the evil done by rulers like Hitler and Stalin? 
*
(No. In this case, God decided that He would die for our sins. Satan and his human allies decided to make it painful.)


*Can you see a parallel between the discussion in Romans about God and earthly authority and this discussion about God and the death of His Son? *

(I think so. It is God's will to have authority on earth. It was God's will, once we sinned, to die in our place. The fact that God has a general will for something to be done, does not mean that God endorses the evil that is done by the exercise of human free choice.)


*Read Acts 4:29-30. Are the disciples praying that God will enable them to disobey authority?* 

(Yes.)


*What, then, should be the rule for Christians about evil done by authority? 
*
(We should not be part of it. But note that we may be punished for being disobedient: "consider their threats and enable your servants." Please, God, help us to be able to suffer the punishment of doing Your will.)


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 5, 2014)

*Jesus and Government*

*Read Matthew 26:59-62. Obviously, the government is up to no good here. Should Jesus have answered? Isn't the highest authority asking Him to answer? *

(Read Deuteronomy 19:15. The Bible has a form of the rule against self-incrimination. You cannot be punished on your statement alone. Therefore this was an improper question.)


*Read Matthew 26:63. Did Jesus invoke the "Fifth Amendment?" *

(Yes! For those who are not Americans, the Fifth Amendment to the U.S. Constitution protects citizens against self-incrimination.)


*Read Matthew 26:63-66. Is the high priest violating the law? *

(Yes. He should not have demanded in the name of God that Jesus incriminate Himself, and he knew that Jesus' testimony alone was not sufficient for a conviction.)


*What does this teach us about dealing with authority? *

(Authority is not always good, and it is not always fair.)


*When we are faced with unjust government authority, on what should we ultimately rely? *

(Read Daniel 2:44. God controls kings and kingdoms. He will ultimately destroy all these earthly kingdoms.)


*Re-read Acts 4:27-28. In what can we take confidence? 
*
(Even though unfair things may happen to us, we know that God is in charge and that in the end His will must prevail.)


*what is your attitude toward government? If it is hostile, why not today recognize that God establishes human authority. While it might not act appropriately, God calls on us to obey the government unless a moral issue is involved.
*


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 7, 2014)

*Lesson 11 - Discipling Spiritual Leaders*


*Introduction: Consider Moses and the Apostle Paul. What traits did they have in common? I think of them as highly intelligent and highly educated men. Would you consider Jesus' disciples to have the same traits? Why did Jesus pick disciples who were not highly educated? We don't know how smart they were, but Jesus did call them "dull"(Matthew 15:16). Moses and Paul were great leaders - but so were the disciples. Something is going on with the training of the disciples that might bless our lives. Let's dive into our lesson and see what we can learn about the way Jesus trained future spiritual leaders!*

*Picking Disciples
*

*Read Luke 6:12-13. What does this sequence of events suggest about the way that Jesus chose His apostles? *

(Serious prayer proceeded the selection. This suggests that Jesus sought the aid of heaven in the selection.)


*What should we do before we choose spiritual leaders in the church? 
*
(Pray!)


*Read Luke 6:14-16. What do you know about Jesus' choices?* 

(We know for sure that one of those chosen betrayed Jesus. We have no information to indicate that they were current spiritual leaders, educated theologians, or civic leaders.)


*Why do you think Jesus picked a very limited number of disciples to be His apostles? Shouldn't everyone be treated equally? Shouldn't everyone have a turn at leadership? *

(This fits our study of two weeks ago where we learned that God is behind the structure of government. Jesus believed in organization.)


*Read Luke 6:17-19. What else seems connected with praying all night? *

(Power is streaming from Jesus. Just touching Jesus resulted in healing.)


*Read Luke 6:20-21. Is there merit in being poor, hungry and sad? 
*
(Read Proverbs 14:23 and Proverbs 19:15. According to Proverbs, achieving that is easy: talk instead of work, sleep too much, be lazy and shiftless, and you will be poor and hungry.)


*If we put what Jesus says together with what Proverbs says we find that the lazy who talk too much and sleep too much to get any work done will be blessed and satisfied in the Kingdom of Heaven. Does that sound about right?*


*Read Luke 6:22. Here we learn that being hated, insulted and rejected as evil is also good. What is the most important part of this verse? *

(The reason behind it: "Because of the Son of Man.")


*Jesus says things that our common sense (and much of the rest of the Bible) tells us is just plain wrong. There is no merit in being poor, hungry, sad, hated, insulted and rejected as evil. These are not goals. If they are, unlike righteousness, they are easy to achieve. All sorts of people who have done little good, and a lot bad, achieve these goals. So, what do you think "because of the Son of Man" means? How does it modify the true meaning of what Jesus is teaching?*


*Read Luke 6:23. Were the prophets lazy, shiftless, talkers who failed to work hard?*
 (No!)


*Read Deuteronomy 28:1-6 and Deuteronomy 28:15-20. By now, you may be saying, "Bruce, you cite Deuteronomy 28 so much I've got it memorized!" How do you explain what Jesus is saying to His disciples? *

(He is telling them that their life pattern will be different. They may be poor, hungry and sad now because they are promoting Jesus. But, they will be rich, satisfied and happy in heaven.)


*What does this say to us? Which outcome is true for us, Deuteronomy 28 or Luke 6? *

(Look again at Luke 6:20-21. It says things will get better. The poor "now" will own the Kingdom of God. Those who weep "now" will laugh. In fact, Deuteronomy 28 parallels Luke 6 in many ways.)


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 7, 2014)

*Read Hebrews 11:32-38. God tells us that good things or terrible things can happen to us in this world because of being faithful. How can we reconcile this with what we have discussed so far?*


*Read Hebrews 11:39-40. Regardless of what happens on earth, what is the ultimate certainty? *

(That God's promise to His disciples will not be completely fulfilled until heaven! This is the ultimate promise that things will be right.)


*L**et's circle back to be sure we have this connected to our topic. What does this teach us about training future spiritual leaders?* 

(The near term economic side of things is uncertain. The long term economic side of things is certain.)


*Read Luke 6:24-25. Wait! This, of course, on its face completely contradicts Deuteronomy 28. How can we reconcile the two?
*

*Read Luke 6:26. How does this help solve this apparent conflict?*

(This is the key to solving this riddle. The first group were poor, hungry and sad, but because they were following Jesus they had a positive future. This group is rich, well fed and happy. However, they have a terrible future because they are like false prophets. This group is betraying Jesus and portraying Him in a false light.)


*Does what I am suggesting about these verses make sense to you? If not, look again at Luke 6:24-25. If being poor, hungry and sad are goals, these "woe" people (the currently rich, well-fed and happy) are on the road to meeting the goal! They are on the road to success!*


*Context is extremely important in the Bible. Ripping out a single verse and studying it on its own can be deceiving. What kind of apostles did Jesus choose - those who were rich, well feed and happy? *

(No - at least not rich.)


*Is Jesus' continuing discussion an explanation of why He chose the unlikely disciples that He did?
*
 (Yes! He wants disciples (and this applies to us now) who are more interested in promoting the Kingdom of God than promoting themselves. He is interested in those who choose faithfulness to Him over those who compromise the message so that others will "speak well of you.")


*Read Acts 1:6-9. Did Jesus get what He wanted? Did the disciples get the message that wealth and power was not the goal? *

(It took a little time for Jesus' message to sink in that the goal was not personal influence and wealth.)


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 7, 2014)

*Discipling Disciples*


*We just saw that after all this time with Jesus, the disciples did not have a very good grasp of Jesus' message to them - a message He had been preaching from the time He selected them. Read John 16:7-11. What is the essential ingredient to getting Jesus' message right?* 

(Having the Holy Spirit.)


*Read John 16:12. What limited Jesus in His teaching of the disciples? *(They simply could not "bear" certain truth.)


*Who would bring them that truth, if not Jesus? *(The Holy Spirit.)


*What does that teach us about our own walk with Jesus? 
*
(We need to remain open to the leading of the Holy Spirit. Things we might not have been able to "bear" at one time may be truth that the Holy Spirit will reveal to us.)


*What does that teach us about discipling others?* (We should use discretion about what new believers can "bear.")


Does this mean that we should not require new believers to accept all of the doctrines?


*Read Romans 14:1 and Romans 14:22-23. Read the entire chapter if you want a fuller understanding. What does this suggest about what new believers can "bear?"* 

(This suggests another view of what we were just discussing. Here, the new believer is zealous over some doctrine or teaching that those with stronger faith know is not correct. When we put these two ideas together, we learn to "take it easy" with correcting new believers - both in what they don't know and in what they think they know.)


*Read John 16:13-15. Who should be bringing the new believers into line? *(The Holy Spirit! All the more reason to "take it easy" with new believers!)


*How can you explain the rapid growth in the disciples' understanding when the Holy Spirit came upon them?* (Read 1 Corinthians 3:16. The Holy Spirit lives in us. He can continually teach us and lead us.)


Friend, what do you think is the most important trait of a disciple? Jesus teaches us that it is not wealth, good-eating or happiness. Instead, it is seeking to advance the Kingdom of God through the power of the Holy Spirit. Will you commit today to seek to advance God's Kingdom through His Spirit?


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 1, 2014)

*The Harvest and the Harvesters*

*(Mark 6, Matthew 21, Luke 5, Acts 16)*


Introduction: In Matthew 9:37 Jesus said to His disciples, "The harvest is plentiful, but the workers are few." Since Jesus is talking about harvesting souls for the Kingdom of Heaven, I would add, "and skilled workers are even fewer." I have the handle of an old scythe in my garage. Scythes are hand tools for harvesting wheat. They have a long, curved handle, and a long, narrow blade fastened at a right angle to the end of the handle. I've got an idea about how it works, but it would take on-the-job training for me to use it properly. What about harvesting souls? How do we become a skilled worker at that critical task? Let's plunge into our study of the Bible and see what we can learn!

*Trial Run*


*Read Mark 6:7. How many of you served an internship for your current job? Is that what we are seeing here, on-the-job training? 
*
(Yes. Jesus decides that before He returns to heaven, He will give the disciples a practice run, or internship, for their ultimate harvesting mission.)


*Consider the first two things that Jesus does. Why do you think Jesus sent them out in pairs?* *Why do you think that the second thing He did was give them authority over evil spirits?*


*Read Ephesians 6:12. In our evangelistic work today, do we underestimate the importance of spiritual warfare?*


*Read Mark 6:8-9. When the children were small, we would take vacation trips in our motor home. I believed in taking spare equipment and parts. I thought this was prudent preparation. Are the disciples unprepared? Why would they lack even the essentials - like food and money?*


*Is the idea to teach them true faith and dependence? *

(Read Matthew 10:10. Matthew's version of this event gives Jesus' reason - and He does not mention increasing faith. Instead, Jesus says that those who benefit from ministry should support it.)


*In the past I've had ministries ask me to contribute to a fund so that they could accrue enough money to "launch" the missionary. More recently, a ministry asked me to contribute to the work of close friends. Is this a flawed approach? Should those who directly benefit from missionary work pay for it?* 

(Read 1 Corinthians 9:6, 12 and 15. The principle is that those who benefit should pay, but it is not a moral issue to make them pay.)


*Read Mark 6:10. Why not keep a look-out for better accommodations?
*
 (If you consider all of Jesus' directions, they seem to point to an uncomplicated approach - don't be weighed down by extra stuff and don't be searching around for different places to stay. Focus on the mission of sharing the gospel.)


*Read Mark 6:11. What lesson should we learn here that will help us with our current evangelistic efforts?*

 (We should focus on those who want to hear what we have to say.)


*Those of you who have read my lessons for many years may recall the struggle I had about my elderly neighbors. I did all sorts of "works" for them, but he did not want to discuss salvation with me, and at one point his wife seemed hostile. When they had trouble, they would call me to pray, but I never converted either of them. I thought it was my failure. What does this text suggest? *

(If some resist the gospel, move on to the next person.)


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 1, 2014)

The Message[/B]


*Read Mark 6:12. Consider the disciples' message. Should that be our message today?*


*Read Matthew 3:1-2. John preached repentance for Jesus was coming. When Jesus came He sent out his disciples and they preached repentance. How do you combine the message of repentance with having a welcoming attitude towards sinners?*


*Read Luke 5:29-30. The Pharisees wanted sinners to change before they ate with them, but Jesus is eating with sinners. What would you guess was the first thing that Jesus said to the sinners? *

(I doubt it was "repent." More probably, "Why don't we eat?")


*Read Luke 5:31-32. What is Jesus' message?* (Repent!)


*As a practical matter, what do you think this means? Exactly what should we say to people who come to our church seeking truth?
*

*When we see something that the new people are doing or wearing or eating that is inconsistent with our view of what is right, should we call them to repent of the doing, wearing or eating?*

*
Read Matthew 21:23 and Matthew 21:32. Who is Jesus addressing? *

(The chief religious leaders. These are people who believe in God and seem to have the doing, wearing and eating requirements exactly right.)


*In this context, what is Jesus asking them to do in Matthew 21:32? *

(Repent of their failure to believe in Jesus. John was also preaching faith in Jesus.)


*When they refused to "repent" and accept the "way of righteousness," what had they refused? *
(Grace! Righteousness through faith in Jesus.)


*Now, let me ask you again, what is it we should be telling our visitors about repentance?* 

(They should repent of sin, they should repent of believing in righteousness through their own works, they should accept righteousness through faith in Jesus!)


*If we tell visitors looking for truth that they should stop doing, wearing or eating something to be saved, who needs to repent? *

(The person suggesting that salvation comes through doing, wearing or eating!)


*Read Matthew 21:28-30. This is the story that lead up to the verses we just discussed. Which son did the will of the father? 
*
(Read Matthew 21:31. Not the son who merely said the right things, but the son who did the right thing.)


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 1, 2014)

*Let's discuss this. Based on the verses connected to this story, I suggested that church people who tell visitors that they must stop doing, wearing or eating something need to repent. This story says the son who does the right thing is the one who pleases the father. Was my suggestion wrong? *

(I trust not. Instead, I think this shows us the two sides of error. One side of error falls in the ditch of works - that you must do or not do something to be entitled to salvation. The other side of error falls in the ditch of saying sin is fine. You need change nothing. The path of truth is that you agree to accept Jesus as your only source of salvation and turn your life and your will over to Him.)


*Read Luke 24:46-49. What does this tell us is our message to the world?*
 (Repent and seek forgiveness of sin, and you will have righteousness through Jesus' life, death and resurrection.)

*
They have the message. Why wait?*

 (The power, the skill is promised. We turn to that next.)


*The Power
*

*Read Acts 16:6. If our goal is to share the good news about Jesus, why would the Holy Spirit keep us from doing good work? *

(The Holy Spirit was not keeping them from preaching, He was simply directing where they should not go.)


*Read Acts 16:7-10. Have you ever wondered if you should share the gospel with a certain person? What kind of aid can we expect from the Holy Spirit?*

 (This story teaches us that the Holy Spirit will lead us to people who want to hear the gospel.)


*Read Acts 2:1-3. Why the wind, noise and fire? *

(Read Acts 2:4-6. It attracted a crowd. Consider how your church attempts to bring seekers into the church.)


*Read Acts 2:7-12. If you had a church meeting, and you wanted to share the gospel with people who spoke 15 different languages, how would you do it? *

(Recall that I was blaming myself for not having the best gospel "pitch" for my elderly neighbors? The task facing the disciples was impossible - 15 (count them) different languages. But the Holy Spirit resolved it all.)


*What does that teach us about how we should present the gospel message? *(It tells me that getting the right "help" is the most important thing.)


*Friend, if you are not sharing the gospel message, will you start today? Will you share with those who want to hear the message? Will you share repentance and salvation by grace alone? Will you pray that the Holy Spirit will empower you with the right opportunities, words and actions?*


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 10, 2014)

Laws in Christ's Day
(Romans 2, 5 & 13, James 2, Revelation 22)
Print this lesson | Bookmark/Share:    
Introduction: For decades my brother lived in Southern California. When he would speak to me about towns, I would have an idea of the direction and distance to that town. He has now moved and when he mentions a town I have no idea about either direction or distance. Imagine you have to travel to a town and you have no idea about its location. You need a map. We start a new series of lessons on the law of God. It seems so natural to think of the law and grace as being opposed to each other. My goal in this series is to help us think about the law and grace as being gifts. Like a map, the law is a wonderful gift from God to help us to understand how to get safely to our destination. Let's dive into our study of the Bible and see what we can learn!

Natural Law

Read Romans 5:12-13. This text tells us that sin is not taken into account when there is no law. What do you think that means? In the absence of the law, no sin exists?


Read Romans 5:14. We just read in Romans 5:12 that sin brings death. How do we explain that everyone died even when sin was not taken into account?


Read Romans 2:12. This tells us that we can sin even when there is no law. How would you reconcile Romans 5:13 (no law = no accountability for sin) and Romans 2:12 (sin apart from law = death)? (Humans died from sin even when God did not hold them accountable for sin.)


Does this mean that sin has its own mechanism for bringing death apart from God?


Read Romans 2:13-14. What does it mean to "do by nature things required by the law?" (Welcome to the concept of natural law! Whether or not they are written down, natural laws control things in our life.)


Can you think of some natural laws? (Consider all of the physical laws like gravity and the predictable movements of the sun and planets. What about injury and pain?)


Let's go back to my brother's move. Let's say that I want to visit him. What natural (physical)laws are involved? (We can group the most critical ones and conclude that travel in the right direction is required. The shortest distance between two points is a straight line - a natural law. I could go in the wrong direction, but the trip would be much more difficult.)


Is it God's fault that travel in the correct direction is required, or at least an issue?


Let's look at God's law as a map. Does the map make the journey more difficult? (No! It is a tremendous help!)


Recall that in Romans 5:12 it says that sin was not taken into account before the law was given. Could you could say that I was violating the "rule" of the map before you gave me a map? (No.)


Would I be any less lost before I had a map? (No, I would still be subject to the natural law that I needed to travel in the right direction.)


Does this clarify the texts in Romans? Humans did not violate God's given law (the map) when they did not have the law, but that did not suspend the operation of the natural laws.


Read Genesis 2:8-9, Genesis 3:22, Genesis 3:24 and Revelation 22:12-14. What do these verses suggest about death? (Dying with age is natural for humans. It is a natural law. It took the Tree of Life to protect us from this natural law.)


Read Revelation 21:4. Has God changed the natural law of death in the "new order?" Or, is death like a disease cured by the Tree of Life?


Read Revelation 22:1-2. If sickness is a thing of the past, why is the Tree of Life "for the healing of the nations?" (We are beyond a subject easily understood by humans, certainly it is not easily understood by me, but it appears that when we are resurrected to a perfect state and living in the earth made new, we will still need the Tree of Life to prevent sickness and death.)


Why does God not just rewire us to allow us to live eternally? (This causes me to think, in my very limited human understanding, that God lives with natural laws. He does not alter them.)


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 10, 2014)

Moral Law


*Read James 2:8-11. What law is referred to here?* (The Ten Commandments. What we call the "moral law.")


Read James 2:12-13. How can James call this "the law that gives freedom?"


Does a map give you freedom?


Consider this. If natural laws are operating in our universe, and God's moral law gives us a map to avoid violating the natural laws with their natural penalties, would you call the moral law something that gives you freedom? (Yes!)


Would it be fair to say that the moral law operates something like the Tree of Life?


Let's see if we can draw some conclusions about the natural law and the moral law. For reasons that are beyond my understanding, it appears that God does not attempt to rewrite natural laws. Instead of changing the natural law that weakness, sin and death come with time, He gives us the Tree of Life in the earth made new. Instead of changing the natural laws that operate on earth, God gives us His moral law to help us avoid suffering the penalties of violating natural law. Does this seem right to you?


Civil Law


Read Romans 13:1-3. On what are civil laws based, natural law or the moral law? (Remember that God's moral law is supposed to help us deal with natural law. Thus, the authority of civil rulers, which comes from God, should be based on both.)


Read Romans 13:4-5. Why is conscience involved in obeying civil laws? (This shows that at least God's moral law is involved.)


Read Romans 13:8-10. How does this help resolve the issue of whether civil authority is based on the moral law? (Paul is clearly referring to the Ten Commandments - moral law. He tells us that human authority is established by God to enforce the law of love.)


What example can you give of how civil laws enforce the law of love? (Take for example private property and the judicial system. The examples in Romans 13:9 involve taking something from someone else. If we love our neighbor as our self, then we will not take anything from our neighbor. Since not everyone is in tune with the moral law, the civil authorities (the police and the courts) enforce the laws against stealing.)


Can you begin to see a picture here? Natural laws exist and it appears that God does not alter them. God gives us His moral law to help us avoid violating natural laws. Not everyone is in tune with moral laws, and thus God establishes civil authority to enforce His moral laws. These three levels of law are all related!


What does this say about church-state relationships?


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 10, 2014)

*Ceremonial Law*


*Read Leviticus 1:1-4. What law is this?* 

(This is part of the "ceremonial law" given through Moses.)


*What "ceremony" are we talking about?*
 (It was the procedure for obtaining the removal of sin from the person offering the offering.)


Are the ceremonial laws also a map? (Yes. They illustrate the plan of salvation. They pointed to the coming of Jesus and His sacrifice.)


*Are the ceremonial laws still valid?* 

(No. They were fulfilled. However, we should not forget them because they reinforce our belief in Jesus.)


*Read Romans 8:1-4. What law is referred to here?*

 (At least the moral law because it refers to sin.)


*Did Jesus fulfill the moral law in the same way that He fulfilled the ceremonial law?* (I think the answer is "yes.")


*Should we forget the moral [/B]law?

(No! Recall the map. If you want to avoid getting into trouble with natural laws, pay close attention to the moral law.)



if you feel this discussion is just a beginning, you are right! Let's ask the Holy Spirit to guide us into all truth when it comes to the different laws with which we live.


Next week: Christ and the Law of Moses.*


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 10, 2014)

*Lesson 2 - Christ and the Law of Moses*


Introduction: Last week we discussed natural law, the moral law, civil law, and ceremonial law. Which one is the "Law of Moses?" Moses delivered both the moral law and the ceremonial law in written form to God's people when they journeyed to Canaan. However, did they exist prior to Moses writing them down? Do they apply today? Let's plunge into our Bibles and see what we can learn!

Dedicated to God


Read Luke 2:21. What happened on the eighth day to new born boys? (They were circumcised and given a name.)


Why? (Read Genesis 17:12. This was part of the law.)


Whose law? What did circumcision represent? (Read Genesis 17:9-11. It was God's command to Abraham. It represented the fact that Abraham's descendants had a special relationship with God. However, we find in Leviticus 12:3 and John 7:22 that this is later included as part of the Mosaic law.)


In Genesis 17:9-10, circumcision is called a "covenant" (contract) between humans and God. Why would it take place on the eighth day, before the boy had any ability to understand what was taking place or consent to this contract with God?


Read Galatians 5:2-4 and Galatians 5:6. Recall last week that we discussed natural law, civil law, moral law and ceremonial law. What type of law does circumcision represent? (Paul suggests that the law of circumcision was fulfilled in Jesus, therefore it must be a ceremonial law.)


Read Genesis 17:13. How can Paul tell us this law has no value when God clearly called it "an everlasting covenant?"


Read Colossians 2:9-12. How do these verses help us to better understand this everlasting covenant? (This tells us that the moral law of God is involved. The covenant (contract) between God and Abraham's descendants (the Jewish people) was that they would promote His moral law. As we discussed last week, this helped them avoid the problems presented by natural law.)


How do we, who are not Jewish, keep the everlasting covenant with God? (Through acceptance, by baptism, of the life, death and resurrection of Jesus.)


Read Romans 2:29. How else can we participate in the everlasting covenant? (The Holy Spirit living in us "circumcises" our heart, so that we want to obey God's will.)


Read Luke 2:22-24. What else happened to Jesus in accord with the ceremonial law? (He was presented to God and a sacrifice offered on His behalf.)


How would you apply these principles to a new-born baby today? (A dedication to God. If circumcision is replaced by baptism, grace and the indwelling of the Holy Spirit, then it seems reasonable to invoke all three.)


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 10, 2014)

Relating to the Law


*Read Matthew 17:24. This was a tax to support the temple. What kind of law requires this tax?* (Read Exodus 30:13-16. This tax began as part of the law of Moses!)


If you were Peter, how would you answer this question? (Moses commanded it! The temple was the central religious site. Paying that tax might be a test of religious faith. Paying your taxes shows honesty. The obvious answer is "Yes, Jesus pays the temple tax!")


*Read Matthew 17:25. What issue had Peter failed to consider? *(Kings don't tax their sons. If Jesus is the Son of God, He should not pay the tax.)


Read Matthew 17:26. What is the central religious issue involved in paying this tax? (The most important question for every age: who is Jesus? Is He God or is He merely a man?)


If Jesus paid the temple tax, what would He be saying about whether He is God? (It would be a denial of who He is.)


Let's put you in Peter's shoes again, should Jesus pay the temple tax?


Read Matthew 17:27. Does Jesus pay the temple tax?


My bet is that the drachma collectors followed Peter to the water so that they could collect. What do you think about the way that the coin was obtained by Peter? (This, of course, is a miracle. How many fish are in the sea? Jesus says go fishing, the first fish will have exact change in its mouth!)


What does the method of obtaining the coin say about the divinity of Jesus? (It attests to His divinity.)


Why not just say "No?" (Jesus says "so that we may not offend them.")


In Matthew 12:34 Jesus calls some religious leaders a "brood of vipers." Can we conclude that Jesus is concerned about insulting people? (If you look at the entire conversation in Matthew 12, the religious leaders said Jesus was in league with demons. The temple tax collectors seem to be simply doing a good thing - following the law of Moses.)


What lesson in the temple tax story is Jesus teaching us about the law? (The temple system and its support were about to end because of Jesus' mission on earth. Nevertheless, Jesus goes as far as He can to avoid giving offense, without compromising the central moral principle.)


Does the temple tax lesson have anything to do with Paul's teaching on circumcision? (Paul tries to avoid "offending" new believers by telling them that they have to be circumcised.)


Do we take seriously the lesson of avoiding giving offense to others who seek God? (We cannot compromise central principles, but we should do all in our power to avoid offending those who think they are doing God's will.)


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 10, 2014)

Festivals


*New Unger's Bible Dictionary points out that every festival was "connected in some way with the number seven." There is the weekly Sabbath *

(Genesis 2:2-3; Exodus 20:8-11), the Sabbatical Year (Exodus 23:10-11), the Seventh New Moon (Feast of Trumpets - Numbers 29:1), Year of Jubilee ("seven times seven years - Leviticus 25:8-12). Then there are the "three great annual festivals of Israel," Passover and the Feast of Unleavened Bread (Leviticus 23:5-6; Exodus 12:1-28), Pentecost (Feast of Weeks - Leviticus 23:15-16), Day of Atonement (Leviticus 16:33-34).


*What lessons can we learn from these festivals which are part of the law of Moses?


Should we observe these festivals today?* (Those that pointed to Jesus, like Passover and the Day of Atonement, are clearly fulfilled by Jesus. Pentecost marks the new age of the Holy Spirit.)


*What about the rest*? (Many Christians observe to some degree a weekly Sabbath, in a few jobs a "Sabbatical" of some sort is provided, but it is generally not a year of rest. My thought is that I like God's vacation schedule!)


*Is this really about vacation?* 
(In part, but consider the religious nature of the festivals. We need to spend more time resting and contemplating God. How about Campmeeting?)


*Looking Deeper
*

Read Mark 3:1-4. When Jesus asks about the law, which law is he talking about? (Both the moral law (Exodus 20:8-11) and the law of Moses (Leviticus 23:3) prohibited Sabbath work.)


*What is the purpose of Jesus' question?* (He asks the religious leaders to look at the reason why the law exists. It exists to promote the good of humans.)


*Read Mark 3:5. Why was Jesus angry?* (The religious leaders refused to look deeper into the reason for the law.)


*Consider the Mosaic laws we have studied in this lesson: circumcision, temple tax, and festivals. What common thread of logic runs through the Bible teaching on each?* (Look for the reason for the law. Don't offend others who seek God because you are fixated on the terms of the law rather than the reason for the law.)


Friend, *will commit today to look deeper when it comes to God's law?*


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 24, 2014)

*Lesson 3: Christ and Religious Tradition **

Introduction: Recall our previous discussion about natural law, moral law, civil law and ceremonial law? Our working theory is that each level of law (with natural law at the top) is intended to support or explain the higher level of law. We know, however, that this does not square with what we observe in life. Some civil laws are clearly contrary to moral and natural law. Humans substitute their own judgment for that of God. We see the disasters which follow. How do we deal with the failure of human lawmakers? Let's dive into our study of the Bible and see what we can learn!

*Filling Moses' Shoes*


*Read Matthew 23:1-2. What does Jesus mean by "Moses' seat?" Did Moses sit on a throne and they still had it?
*
 (No. Moses was the religious and political leader of God's people. The teachers of the law and the Pharisees held a similar position in Jesus' time.)

*
Read Matthew 23:3-4. Are the current leaders worthy of the title?* (No!)


*What is wrong with them*? (Their actions do not line up with their words.)


We all understand why it is good to follow correct teaching even if the teacher fails to follow his own teaching. But, why would Jesus tell the people to "obey" when it involved "heavy loads?" Loads that appear, in the context, to be unjustified?


*Read Matthew 15:1-2. What charges are made against the disciples?* (They are not carrying the "heavy load" of the elders' tradition.)


*Read Matthew 15:3-6. How would you characterize Jesus' response? When someone tells you that you are doing something wrong, do you say, "You, too, are doing wrong things!*"


*Is that what Jesus is doing here - you are a lawbreaker too*?

(No. When we go below the surface of what is said, we see that the religious leaders argue for their tradition. Jesus says their tradition violates God's law.)


*Recall our discussion last week. What were the ceremonial laws suppose to do? *

(They were to help us understand God's plan of salvation. They were to help us avoid violating the moral and natural laws. Jesus says that this tradition is contrary to its purpose.)


*Read Matthew 15:10-11. Would it violate God's law for the disciples to wash their hands? *

(No, but it would make the people misunderstand God's law. They would be focused on hand washing and turn their attention from the real problem - what comes out of their mouths. Can you see how the man-made law violates what is suppose to be its purpose - to be in accord with the moral law.)


*Is that a lesson for us today? Do we emphasize unimportant things that distract us from considering the more important points?*


*Read Matthew 15:12. What did we learn in the lesson last week about giving offense? *
(Read Matthew 17:27. Jesus paid the temple tax so as not to give offense.)


*Are the disciples reminding Jesus of His own teaching?*


*Read Matthew 15:13-14. What does Jesus tell us to do with regard to false religious teaching? *

(Avoid it. Do not follow it.)


*Re-read Matthew 23:2-4. Jesus would not contradict Himself, so we must find the solution to the apparent conflict in the matter of giving "offense" and following "everything" taught by the religious leaders. What do you suggest? *

(I think this is similar to our discussion of civil law. God is the author of authority and civil order, but that does not mean that God intends that we should follow human laws which violate natural or moral laws. Thus, I understand Jesus to say that we should follow the teachings of those who hold positions of religious authority, avoid offending them whenever possible, but we should reject those things that are inconsistent with moral law. This would include teachings that are not immoral in themself (like washing hands), but which direct attention away from what is important.)


*Bursting Moses' Robes*


*Read Matthew 23:5-7. What is the main problem with those sitting in the place of Moses? *

(They have forgotten that they are simply conveying the will of God to the people. They start thinking that they might be like God. They have begun to "swell.")


*Read Genesis 3:4-5. Does Satan have a list of standard temptations he uses repeatedly?*


*Read Matthew 23:8-10. In years past a member of my church took to calling me "Rabbi" and it reminded me of this text. Students normally call me "professor," many call me "teacher" and my children call me "Dad" or "Father." Are these obvious violations of Jesus' teaching?*


*What do your children call you?* 

(Compare Exodus 20:12.)


*Read 1 Corinthians 12:28. Is God opposed to church organization and titles?*


If so, why did the disciples call themselves (Acts 15:23) "apostles?"


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 24, 2014)

*Read Matthew 23:11-12. What point is Jesus making?*

 (Human authority makes us proud. In the relationship between natural law, moral law and civil law, it is a perversion of the law to set the ones who are conveying God's will above the rest. "You are all brothers.")


*Do you think Jesus meant exactly what He said, and the words "Rabbi, teacher and father" should not be used?* 
(I don't think Jesus is saying that we cannot call people by their roles in life or in the church. Are "apostle," and "prophet" acceptable, and "rabbi" and "father" unacceptable? Is "teacher" wrong in Matthew 23, but right in 1 Corinthians 12? I think Jesus' point is that we should avoid "honorifics" - titles that are more than a simple job description.)


*Can you think of any of those*? 

(How about "Right Reverend," or "Most Reverend?" These do not seem to be job titles, they are intended to convey much more.)


*What does Jesus require of those in leadership positions, those who are administering the law?* (Servant leadership - Matthew 23:11.)


*True Moses*


*Read Matthew 5:17 and Colossians 2:9-12. Last week we studied this text in Colossians and the circumcision controversy. How does this relate to what Jesus says in Matthew 5:17? *

(This is a perfect example of what Jesus is saying. He fulfilled the law of circumcision.)


*Read Matthew 5:18. Is the law still valid?* 

(Recall our conversation about natural law and moral law? God gives us the moral law, like a map, to avoid the pitfalls of violating natural law. Natural laws do not disappear. We need our map! Our map, like grace, is a gift from God.)


*Read Matthew 5:19. Is Jesus saying that bad teachers go to heaven?* 

(Yes. Grace saves us, not being good teachers or commandment keepers. But breaking God's commandments and teaching others to do so is pure foolishness that has no reward in heaven.)


*What logic lies behind this?* 
(What fool tells you to ignore the map? What idiot tells you to violate natural laws? God gives us the moral law to protect us and give us freedom!)


*Read Matthew 5:20. Do we have to outperform the religious leaders of Jesus' day? Those He called ( Matthew 15:14) "blind guides!" *

(Yes, and the task is both easy and logical. If we accept Jesus as our righteousness, then we have exceeded the righteousness of any human. Logically, we will focus on major things and oppose those who seek to focus on minor things that distract us from what is important.)

*
What, exactly, are some of the major things?* 

(Read Matthew 15:17-20. What you eat, the cleanliness of your hands, are minor things. Evil thoughts, murder, adultery, sexual immorality, theft, perjury, and slander are major things.)


Friend, humans make errors in their laws and rules. Will you accept the challenge to keep your focus on what is important?


Next week: Christ and the Law in the Sermon on the Mount.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 24, 2014)

*Lesson 4: Christ and the Law in the Sermon on the Mount **

Introduction: Last week's study ended with Jesus' saying that He came to fulfill the law, not abolish it ( Matthew 5:17-20). Not only would the law would remain according to Jesus, but our righteousness must exceed that of the religious leaders of the day. We concluded (I hope) that the law is like a map to help us in life, thus we did not want it to go away. And, we decided that since we are covered by the righteousness of Christ, we are miles ahead of the religious leaders of the day. Our study this week is Jesus' next topic - a surprising commentary about what it means to keep the law. How does detail about the law make sense if we are saved by grace? Let's plunge into our study of the Bible and see what we can discover!

*Temper Equals Murder?*


*Read Matthew 5:21-22. When was it said, "long ago," that murder was wrong? 
*
(We can go back as far as Genesis 4 and the account of Cain and Abel.)


*Jesus adds that getting angry also subjects us to judgment. Is killing someone and getting angry with someone the same?* 

(Obviously not, and Jesus does not say that. Instead, He says both are a sin.)

*
Why would Jesus compare the two and suggest that they are related? *

(Recall how the moral law is a "map" to help us avoid harming our self by violating natural law? Getting very angry with someone is a preliminary step to murder. All of us have gotten angry, few of us have murdered, but this is wise counsel to keep us safe from murder.)


*When Jesus says calling someone "Raca" can get you hauled before the Sanhedrin, He means using this language was illegal under contemporary law. Raca seems to be a word that shows contempt for the other person. What does this have to do with anger and murder? 
*
(Have you ever noticed that in war we develop terms of contempt for those fighting on the other side? It makes it easier to kill someone if you think they are contemptible, without value.)

*
We all know fools, the Bible frequently describes them, why can't we also identify fools?*
 (Think again of our map. First step to murder is thinking someone is of no worth. Second step to murder is getting angry with the contemptible person. Next step, murder! This is a map that tells us where not to go.)


Read Matthew 5:23-24. Years ago I read this, and for the first time it occurred to me that the problem was someone holding a grudge against me, not me holding a grudge against someone else! That seemed backwards. Why are we responsible for people holding a grudge against us?


When this new understanding came to me, I thought of a former church member who deeply disliked me because I had taken a stand for God's word - or at least that is how I viewed it. Should we take steps to cure this kind of problem - one where we think we are innocent?


This text kept bothering me until I wrote the former member a letter. She had an angry response, but it helped me understand her anger. I wrote a conciliatory note back. She shared our correspondence with some of her children. I don't think she will ever become my friend, but my letter not only softened her attitude, her children had a different view of my actions. One contacted me and came back to church!


*Why does Jesus tell us to reach out to those who hold grudges against us? *
(The map to murder is contempt and anger. Murder is the complete opposite of love. By reaching out in love, we try to reverse the course of those following the map to murder.)


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 24, 2014)

*Litigation is Wrong?*


*Read Matthew 5:25-26. As most readers know, I'm a lawyer and a law professor. Does the legal situation Jesus describes seem familiar to you? *

(Not to me. It sounds like a civil matter (a dispute between two people), but it ends with a criminal penalty (being thrown into prison). The best parallel to today is a criminal fraud. You take a person's money and you are exposed to jail time.)


*Is Jesus on the same topic as He was when He discussed people who have grudges against you? 
*
(I think so. Here, your adversary thinks you have defrauded him.)


*Is Jesus telling us that we should never go to court? *

(In the Old Testament we see that Moses was a judge ( Exodus 18:13) and the people were ruled by judges ( Judges 2:16)for a time. This type of judicial system is God-ordained! Therefore, God is not against a third-party dispute resolution system.)


*What is Jesus teaching us here?* 

(When someone thinks you have cheated him in some way, try to resolve it as soon as possible.)


*Looking is Wrong?*

*
Read Matthew 5:27-28. Is this only a sin for men, or do you think Jesus' advice applies to both sexes?*


*What do you think Jesus means? Is this like contempt, anger and murder? Clearly those three things are not the same, but do they lead in the wrong direction? *

(Yes, that is one of the lessons here. Read James 1:14-15. Sinful actions begin with sinful thoughts.)


*If you are attracted to someone who is not your spouse, have you crossed the line into adultery?*


*How can you tell when the line is crossed?*


*Many years ago, a handsome American President who was known to be a committed Christian confessed that he had committed adultery in his heart. I'm not sure he understood Jesus' teaching. How many women would be willing to have sex with a handsome American president? *

(Probably quite a few. If you could actually commit adultery if you wanted to, and you do not, I don't think you have crossed Jesus' line. On the other hand, if you would commit adultery if you had the opportunity, then you have crossed Jesus' line.)


*Read Matthew 5:29-30. Can recently blinded people commit adultery in their heart?* (Why not?)


*If they can, what is Jesus teaching us?
*

*I just suggested this about Jesus' lust/adultery teaching: if you would commit adultery if you could, then you have sinned. Jesus seems to say here, take away the opportunity *

(blind yourself, cut off your hand) and you will be okay. Have I suggested the wrong understanding? (We know that blind and maimed people can sin, so Jesus must mean something else. I think He means we should be willing to take radical steps to avoid sin.)


*What kind of radical steps, short of maiming yourself, can you suggest?*

 (Consider what sort of "non-sin" things lead you into sin? Even though they are not sin, avoid them!)


*Read Matthew 5:31-32. Why do you think Jesus raises the topic of divorce right after he speaks of insults, anger, murder, lust and adultery?* 

(They are all related. This is a different aspect of adultery - divorcing your wife on a whim.)


*Love*


*Much of what we have discussed so far deals with having the right attitude toward others. Read Matthew 5:43-45. How many people are your personal enemy? How many people persecute you? *

(Unless you are in some special circumstance (like living in a religiously hostile country), or need to work on your emotional intelligence, the chances are that you can only name one or two people at most.)


*What sense does it make to love and pray for those who are your enemy?* 

(Think of the great opportunity for personal growth! This is a rare opportunity that we do not have with most of the people we know.)


*Do you think this teaching has anything to do with anger, name-calling and lust? Does it have anything to do with natural law? *

(Yes! Who is most likely to do you harm - your enemy. If you work to resolve the problems with your enemy, you lower the chances that your enemy will harm you.)


Friend, sin starts in the mind. Jesus teaches us that if we pay close attention to our thoughts and attitude, we can promote the law of love and avoid crossing the line into sin and the harm that results. Will you commit today to be careful about your thoughts?


Next week: Christ and the Sabbath.


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 26, 2014)

*Lesson 5: Christ and the Sabbath **

Introduction: The Sabbath is a special time. When I was very young, it was the day when the family was all together. No doubt there were times that I wished the Sabbath day would end because my parents restricted what I could do on the Sabbath. When I was in college, it was a great day to spend with my girlfriend and not have to study. In law school and thereafter in life, it was a wonderful time to rest without guilt. Normally, I've got things to do and deadlines to meet. But, since I believe that working on Sabbath is a sin, it was a guilt-free rest. What is the Biblical basis for taking the Sabbath seriously? How should we view the Sabbath? Let's dive into our Bibles and find out!

*Creation Sabbath*


*Read Genesis 2:1-2. Why do you think God took six days to create "the heavens and earth ... in all their vast array?" *

(Based on the account in Genesis 1, it seems that God could have done it all instantly. But, He had something in mind. I suspect it was giving humans a pattern for work and rest.)


*Read Genesis 2:3. We can all understand the need for rest after all God accomplished, but why would He "bless" the seventh day and make it "holy?" *

(It seems God wanted a special time to celebrate His work of creation.)


*Read 1 Samuel 7:12-13. Samuel memorialized the Israelite victory over the Philistines by setting up the Ebenezer stone. Why?*

 (The people would be reminded of the victory that God had given them.)


*Is the Ebenezer stone like the Sabbath?*

 (I think it is exactly the same kind of thing.)


*Read Exodus 20:8-10. Can animals remember the Creation? Why does God include them?*

 (God wants us to give a rest to all those within our control. The Sabbath does not depend on wealth, power or influence. It is for all.)


*Read Exodus 20:11. This is thousands of years after the Creation. What does this suggest about the Sabbath?* 

(It is permanent institution memorializing the Creation.)


*Read Deuteronomy 5:12-15. Why does this statement of the Fourth Commandment give us a different reason for the Sabbath?*

 (The reason here is that God rescued His people from Egyptian slavery. This suggests the Sabbath is a memorial for all God has done for His people - created a perfect world for them and rescued them from slavery.)


*Read Matthew 27:50-52. We just celebrated Easter. We recognize this as a text telling us about Jesus' crucifixion on our behalf. What does this say happened at the moment of Jesus' death? *

(Among other things, many people were raised to life.)


*Assume Jesus was your child, and your child was terribly brutalized and killed. Assume that at the same time your child won the Super Bowl of the universe. If you were God, would you raise Jesus to life while He was still on the cross - just like these others were raised to life -- and gloriously welcome Him to heaven? *

(Yes, of course we would.)

*
Why did God wait until Sunday?* 

(This is exactly the same pattern we have seen before with the Sabbath - Jesus rested in the grave on the Sabbath to memorialize His next great work - saving us from sin and death. He rested on the Sabbath to memorialize Creation. He rested on the Sabbath to memorialize freedom from Egyptian slavery. He rested on the Sabbath to memorialize our rescue from the slavery of sin and our new relationship with God!)


*Read Isaiah 66:22-23. When should we stop observing the Sabbath?* 

(Never! God tells us that Sabbath observance will continue in the earth made new.)


*What do you think the Sabbath will stand for then? *

(Read Isaiah 66:24. This suggests that we celebrate God's ultimate victory over the rebellion. Victory over sin, sickness and death.)


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 26, 2014)

*The Sabbath and Natural Law*


*We have previously decided that the moral law (which includes Sabbath worship) is a map to help us avoid running into trouble by violating the natural laws of the universe. How does the Sabbath fit into that logical framework?*

*
Read Mark 2:23-24. What is the basis for the Pharisees' charge?* 

(No doubt working on Sabbath.)


*Read Mark 2:25-26. Two weeks ago we heard Jesus give a similar response. The religious leaders say that His disciples are violating the law and Jesus responds "you also violate the law." Do two wrongs make a right?*

*
What do you think Jesus is really saying? *

(Jesus is too smart to respond, "You're one too." He must be saying that when King David and his companions satisfied their hunger with consecrated bread this was appropriate. Thus, Jesus' disciples could satisfy their hunger on a consecrated day.)


*If hunger trumps consecration, what does that teach us about the Sabbath and eating?*


*Read Mark 2:27-28. What does Jesus mean when He says, "The Sabbath was made for man?" *(The Sabbath is not supposed to be painful, it is supposed to be a time of joy. It was made to give us a break from our daily obligations.)


*What point is Jesus making when He says that He ("the Son of Man") is "Lord even of the Sabbath?"* 

(Jesus created the Sabbath ( John 1:1-3), and therefore He gets to authoritatively describe its purpose and how it should be observed.)


*How does Jesus' statement fit into our understanding of natural law?*
 (It tells us that everyone needs a Sabbath rest. Eating is part of that rest.)


*The Sabbath and Healing*


*Read Mark 3:1-2. Why would the religious leaders suspect that Jesus would heal on the Sabbath? *
(He must have done it before. Or, at a minimum, they were beginning to understand Jesus' view of Sabbath-keeping.)


*Read Mark 3:3-4. Why does Jesus ask this question?* 

(He is intending to teach. This is a point He thinks is important.)


*Read Mark 3:5. Was it necessary to heal this fellow's hand on Sabbath?* (Absolutely not. It was no emergency.)


*Why was Jesus angry? *(He was upset that their understanding of the Sabbath was so corrupted.)


*What lesson about the Sabbath should we learn from this account? *

(That doing good for others on the Sabbath is in accord with the purpose of the Sabbath.)


*What does this say about Jesus and Sabbath-keeping standards? Are they gone? *

(This story teaches just the opposite. Jesus wants humans to understand the appropriate Sabbath-keeping standards. If He didn't care, He would not have taken the time to address this issue.)


*Read Mark 3:6 and review Mark 3:4. How much of Jesus' anger would this explain? *(Jesus knew they were willing to spend their Sabbath plotting His death. He, on the other hand, was giving more abundant life.)


*Read John 5:5-6 and John 5:8-11. This healing was obviously not an emergency. Carrying the mat was not a necessary part of the healing. What lesson is Jesus teaching?*

*
Read John 5:14 and John 5:16-17. We have several moving parts here. A non-emergency Sabbath healing. Commands to carry a mat on Sabbath and to stop sinning. The statement that Jesus works on the Sabbath. How would you put these parts together to make sense about Sabbath-keeping? *

(First, Jesus is not rebelling against the law because He says, "Stop sinning." Second, healing, mat carrying, and certain work must be consistent with the Sabbath.)


*What kind of work is consistent with the Sabbath? *

(Helping others. Lifting others up.)


*What about carrying the mat?* (Being able to carry his mat was part of the restoration miracle.)


*Friend, does this study give you a better vision of God's goal for His Sabbath? It is a day to celebrate what God has done for us. It is a day to take a break from our regular activities. It is a day to restore others. Will you determine to properly keep the Sabbath?*


----------



## blazingthru (May 2, 2014)

*Lesson 6 - Christ's Death and the Law *


Introduction: When we studied Jesus' Sermon on the Mount (Matthew 5), you might have felt a little depressed. Jesus explained that keeping the law is not just a matter of avoiding sinful acts, it has to do with our thoughts and attitudes. It requires attitudes that are, frankly, foreign to our natural heart. We are to do good to those who abuse us? Turn the other cheek? The good news is found in our lesson today. Jesus kept the law for us. The law is still our ever constant "map" to keep us out of trouble, but the high standard Jesus holds before us is not the test of salvation. Let's wade into our Bibles and learn more!

*A Dead Map? *


*Read Romans 7:1-3. What is the most important legal issue in a second marriage?*

 (Whether your original spouse is dead.) 


*Is the death of a spouse something over which you have control? 
*
(I hope not!) 


*What is Jesus teaching us? *

(Jesus' example has both an obvious message 

(you are free to remarry after the death of your spouse), and a less obvious message (whether you are violating the law can turn on circumstances outside your complete control.) 


*Read Romans 7:4. When Jesus says that we died to the law "through the body of Christ" what does He mean? *

(We died to the law when Jesus died on our behalf on the cross. Jesus' death was outside our control, but it makes all the difference regarding our relationship to the law.) 


*What is the ultimate intended consequence of Jesus' death? *

("That we might bear fruit to God.") 


*Read Romans 7:5. What creates sinful passions in us?*

 (Two things: a) a controlling sinful nature; and, b) the law!) 


*How can the law "arouse" sinful passions? *

(Have you ever had someone say that you were not permitted to do something? Now you understand.) 


*Notice the last words of Romans 7:4 and Romans 7:5 about "fruit." How does grace help us to provide Godly fruit and the law help us to provide deadly fruit? Doesn't that turn our normal expectations upside down? *


*Read Romans 7:6. What is our present relationship to the law? *

(We are released from it.) 


*What does it mean to "serve in the new way?" *


*I've been hammering the "map" analogy - that the moral law is like a map to help us avoid the damage that violating natural laws would do to us. How does my map analogy fit? Let's turn to that next.*


----------



## blazingthru (May 2, 2014)

*GPS Life! *


*Re-read the last part of Romans 7:6. Have we traded masters: the law master has released us into the hands of the Spirit master? *


*What does it mean to "serve in the new way of the Spirit? (Read John 14:26. The Holy Spirit will lead us in life.) 
*

*Read Galatians 3:10. How does this help us to understand the "fruit" issue?*

 (Relying on obedience to the law for our salvation is certain death. This is part of the deadly fruit.) 


*This suggests that map-reading is a "curse!" How many of you have trouble with a map?* 

(We have trouble following maps: holding a map, seeing a map's details, figuring out where we are on the map, etc. Worse, a map is only a representation of real roads. The Bible says that "keeping" the map is not the goal. If the goal is to keep the map (keep the law) we are destined to fail. We will be cursed.) 


*Read Galatians 3:11-14. How are we justified?* 

(By Jesus redeeming us!) 

*
What is our promise for the future?*

 (Again, we see a reference to the Holy Spirit. Like many others, I have a GPS ("Global Positioning System") program on my cell phone. The need for guidance has not changed since Jesus' death. We still need and want guidance to keep us safe. The change is that observing the map is not the ultimate goal. The goal is a Holy Spirit led life - which still holds the promise of helping us to avoid the damage arising from violating the natural law.) 


*Dead Law? *


*Let's return to Romans. Read Romans 7:7. What is important about the law? *

(It informs us about sin. Like a map, it gives us direction.) 


*Read Romans 7:8-11. What is wrong with gritting our teeth and determining to keep the law?
*
 (It causes us to want to sin.) 


*Read Romans 7:12-13. How is the law both good and death? 
*

*Did the law die?*

(Notice something very important. All of the statements about something dying in the texts we have studied refer to us dying or sin dying. It never refers to the law dying.) 


*Why is it important that we died?*

 (The penalty for sin is death. When Romans 7:4 tells us that we "died to the law through the body of Christ," it means that through Jesus we paid the penalty for sin. That is how we are freed from the law, we already died!) 


*Read Romans 7:14-20. Let's think about the law being a map again. You are a rebellious map reader! Sure, you can see the map, you agree that the directions on the map are accurate, but you hate to take directions from a piece of paper. You want to go in the way that looks interesting from a real-life point of view. What does the map do for you now? *

(Makes you feel guilty. You know the way to go, but your rebellious nature takes you in another direction.) 


*Read Romans 7:21-24. How do we get out of this predicament with the map?* (Read Romans 7:25. Jesus rescues us!)


----------



## blazingthru (May 2, 2014)

*Getting in the Car 
*

*Read Romans 8:1-4. How are "the righteous requirements of the law ... fully met in us?" *

(Through Jesus' "sin offering" on our behalf. When we accept Jesus through baptism, His death is our death to sin.) 


*How is it (Romans 8:3) that Jesus "condemned sin in sinful man?" *

(Because Jesus died in our place, we see the terrible consequences of sin.) 


*Read Romans 8:5-8. Should we be frightened by this? Is the new test of salvation where we have set our minds? *

*
Recall that in the Sermon on the Mount Jesus said lusting and anger were serious problems like adultery and murder. Has the works battle moved to our minds?* 

(No. Grace covers both our thoughts and our actions. However, we have to make a grace decision.) 


*Read Romans 8:9-11. Let's step back a minute. In the last part of Romans 7 Paul tells us that we have this daily struggle between wanting to do God's will and doing sinful things. In the first part of Romans 8, Paul says this is not a problem because we already paid the penalty for sin through Jesus. But, now, we are told that we should not be "controlled" by our sinful nature. Why is that?* 


*Is this simply another way of saying that we have to obey to be saved, except this time we have to obey the Holy Spirit instead of the law? *

(Re-read Romans 8:1-2. Grace releases us from condemnation. The question then is, "How shall we live?" If you want to live a life that pleases God, and takes advantage of His loving directions for avoiding disasters, then you need to choose a Spirit-led life.) 


*Consider this example. Assume you want to arrive at a destination that is very difficult to find. Arriving at the destination is the most important thing in your life. I hand you a map, and tell you that if you do not strictly follow the map you will never make it. What would the map be to you?* (Everything!) 


*Now assume that I tell you that you are assured of reaching your destination because your car has been pre-programmed with GPS control by an experienced guide. You can rest in the knowledge that you will make it to your destination if you simply enter your car. What is the map to you now? *(Not a bad thing, but compared to the pre-programmed car it is useless.) 


*What if you are in the car, heading towards your destination, but you are looking at the map and feeling rebellious. Does that matter?*

 (No! This is the transition from the last part of Romans 7 to the first part of Romans 8. We have a war going on in our lives against sin. But, Jesus rescues us. When we are in the car (saved by grace) our destination is sure even if we are wrestling around in the car with the map.) 


*Friend, how about you? Do you want to spend your life wrestling with obedience to the law? Or, would you rather know that through Jesus, the penalty for all your sins has been paid? If you prefer the assurance of salvation, then commit to living a life led by the Holy Spirit. 


Next week: Christ, the End of the Law.*


----------



## blazingthru (May 8, 2014)

*Lesson 7: Christ, the End of the Law **

*Introduction: What does "the end of the law" mean? If someone said "the end of you," you would be seriously concerned that "end" meant "death." What else could it mean? If you have a boss who leaves the company, you could reasonably say, "That's the end of him!" "That's the end of her!" Is that the way the Bible means ( Romans 10:4) that "Christ is the end of the law?" Let's plunge into our study of the Bible and see!*

*Better Adam*


*Read Romans 5:12-13. Who is this "one man?"*
 (This refers to Adam.)


*What law was in affect when Adam sinned? This says that sin is not taken into account when there is no law, and the Ten Commandments were given to Moses long after Adam's sin! *

(Read Genesis 2:15-17. God gave Adam the law against eating of the tree of knowledge of good and evil. God may have given other laws, but at least we know specifically about this one.)

*
Read Romans 5:14. What did Adam's sin bring? *

(Death, just as God warned in Genesis 2.)


*Who is the "One to come," and how is Adam a pattern for that person? *

(This refers to Jesus. Of the several ways in which Jesus was like Adam, the most relevant one here is that they both had a huge impact on life and death for those who followed.)


*Why do we see a reference to death reigning "from the time of Adam to the time of Moses?" Why throw Moses into the discussion?* 

(This makes clear that the law in question is the Ten Commandments.)


*Sin Shield
*

*Read Romans 5:15-16. How is the "trespass" of Adam and the "gift" of Jesus so different? *

(Adam brought death and Jesus brings life!)

*
Read Romans 5:17-19. In battle, we like to brag about how many enemy soldiers it takes to equal one of their soldiers. What is the "equivalence" statement here?*

(Adam's one sin brought death to everyone who followed. Jesus' gift brought grace to everyone. It erases many sins and brings righteousness to all "who receive" it. It is a powerful grace.)


*Read Romans 5:20-21. Adam had one law and one tree to avoid, or at least so it seems. Why would God add the Ten Commandments to increase the amount of sin?* 

(The reason is to increase our knowledge. Recall that the moral law was given to us by a loving God to help us avoid being harmed by the operation of natural law. We now know more about the right direction to take, we now have guidance to avoid making terrible mistakes in life, and the really good news is that grace increases with the number of laws.)

*
Imagine that you are a parent and you give your child one rule. Let's say that rule is to be home by 10 p.m. Would you be a good parent? Would you have a good child?*

 (Your child would have a very limited opportunity to disobey you. But, your child would be subject to all of the injuries every other child faces - except your child has no guidance from you!)


----------



## blazingthru (May 8, 2014)

*Law and Grace
*

*Read Romans 6:1. We learned that Jesus brought us life, that His grace covers many sins, and that the law was given to increase sin. We could be forgiven for thinking that sin is not such a bad thing. Shall we go on sinning so that grace may increase?* 

(If we give our children more than one rule, does that mean they should violate as many rules as we can give?)


*Read Romans 6:2-4. How did we "die" to sin? If violating the moral law means that we open ourselves to be harmed by the operation of the natural law, how can we ever die to sin?* 

(This is important. Sin affects us in two ways. One is very practical and immediate: you sin and you get in trouble. Some natural law kicks in. You lose your temper and punch someone, they are likely to punch you back. The second is the long-term effect of sin. It brings eternal death. When we are baptized, we symbolically die in Jesus. As Jesus paid the penalty for our sins by His death, so we die in Jesus for our sins. As we rise from the waters of baptism, with Jesus we rise to live a new life. The penalty of eternal death has been paid through Jesus.)


*Is this the end of the law? If so, how?* 

(It is the end of the power of the law to kill us eternally for our sins. Just like the spouse who died is no longer bound by the marriage vow, so when we die in Jesus the penalty for sin is paid. However, since sin caused Jesus' death (and, in Him, our death)why would we want to sin? Why would we want to be so stupid as to ignore the immediate problems that sin brings?)


*Maps and Slavery*

*
Read Romans 6:5-7. Have you heard of zombies? In the United States we have this crazy, un-Biblical, fictional idea in books, television and movies about people who died, but who continue to live in some diminished capacity. They are called "zombies." If you were a zombie, would you worry about dying?* 

(No. You already died. Romans tells us that since we already died in Jesus, we do not need to fear death from sin. We enter into new life with Jesus through His resurrection.)

*
Read Romans 6:15-18. What should motivate us to try to live in accordance with the law even though it can no longer kill us when we are united with Jesus?* 

(Have you ever been addicted to something? Have you ever been damaged by your sins? The natural laws are still alive and well. If you want to avoid the slavery that comes from sin, then you need to avoid sin.)


*Read Romans 6:19. We are weak, how do we avoid the slavery of sin?* 

(We make a decision. We decide to offer ourselves "to impurity and to ever-increasing wickedness" or "offer ... in slavery to righteousness leading to holiness." You are saved by grace. You died in Jesus for your sins. Now choose who you will serve!)

*
How many of you can attest to the fact that sin is addictive? That it leads "to ever-increasing wickedness?"* 

(If you have found this to be true, then it shows how important it is to turn away from sin.)


----------



## blazingthru (May 8, 2014)

*Pure Grace!
*

*Read Romans 7:14-20. Can you identify with this?*

Romans 7:14-20
King James Version (KJV)
14 For we know that the law is spiritual: but I am carnal, sold under sin.

15 For that which I do I allow not: for what I would, that do I not; but what I hate, that do I.

16 If then I do that which I would not, I consent unto the law that it is good.

17 Now then it is no more I that do it, but sin that dwelleth in me.

18 For I know that in me (that is, in my flesh,) dwelleth no good thing: for to will is present with me; but how to perform that which is good I find not.

19 For the good that I would I do not: but the evil which I would not, that I do.

20 Now if I do that I would not, it is no more I that do it, but sin that dwelleth in me.

*Read Romans 7:21-23. Can you identify with this?*
Romans 7:21-23
King James Version (KJV)
21 I find then a law, that, when I would do good, evil is present with me.

22 For I delight in the law of God after the inward man:

23 But I see another law in my members, warring against the law of my mind, and bringing me into captivity to the law of sin which is in my members.


*Notice that this discussion follows the discussion about dying to sin that we discussed in the prior chapter (Romans 6). Is Paul describing the life of someone saved by grace?*

 (Paul is describing himself! The fellow who was inspired by God to write Romans 6 is obviously someone saved by grace.)


*Read Romans 7:24-25. I just encouraged you to choose to be a slave to righteousness. Can we be a slave to both? *

(Paul says that his mind is a slave to God and his sinful nature a slave to sin.)

*
Read Romans 8:1-3. If you feel like Paul, what is the Bible's message for you? *

("There is now no condemnation for those who are in Christ Jesus." Praise God!)


*Read Romans 8:4-5. Is Paul contradicting himself? I thought his mind was a slave to God and his sinful nature a slave to sin? Paul just got through saying he did things he did not want to do. How can he say that we must not "live according to the sinful nature?*"

 ( Romans 8:3-4 tell us that we fulfill the requirements of the law through Jesus. Nevertheless, we find a war going on in our life, just like Paul. Even though the war is going on, we are saved! "There is now no condemnation for those who are in Christ Jesus." ( Romans 8:1)But, we must choose to live in accordance with God's law.)


*How do you choose properly? *

(Read Romans 8:9 and Romans 8:5. You ask the Holy Spirit to live in you. You set your mind on what the Spirit desires!)


*That still is unclear. Paul already told us ( Romans 7:22-25) that his mind was in the right place, but his body was not. His mind is already set "on what the Spirit desires." What else can we do? Or is, "we do" getting us off the right track? Is this just "God do?"*


*R**ead Romans 8:12-14. What does this say about our obligation?* 

(We do have an important part in this. But our part is a partnership with the Holy Spirit to "put to death the misdeeds of the body.")


*Is this a correct summary? The law no longer poses the threat of death to us, because at our baptism we died for our sins in Jesus and rose to a new life. However, the law is still important to us. Among other things, it is a roadmap that keeps us from becoming a slave to our sin addiction. Even in the new life, we find that the practical battle for sin rages every day. But, the key to this is to choose daily to ask the Holy Spirit to help us to set our minds on what God wants and to put to death the sin in our life.*


Friend, will you accept this challenge? Will you accept the free gift of eternal life, and take up the daily challenge to live a life led by the Holy Spirit, a life in which you choose to live as a son or daughter of God?


Next week: The Law of God and the Law of Christ.


----------



## blazingthru (May 15, 2014)

*Lesson 8: The Law of God and the Law of Christ *


Introduction: Are you bored? I hope not! You may be concerned that the last few lessons seem to repeat the same concepts. If you are bored, I apologize. On the other hand, understanding grace is critical - and hearing about it more than once is a blessing. The good news for the bored is that our lesson this week takes a turn to explore what grace means for everyday life. The good news for those who feel they could still use a little repetition about grace, is that we are still generally on that subject. Let's dive into our study of the Bible and learn more about the law and grace!
*
Law and Love


*Read Matthew 22:34. How smart are Pharisees?* 

(Apparently they think they are smarter than the Sadducees. They think it is their turn to play the game called "outsmart Jesus." The Sadducees could not win, but the Pharisees think they can.)


*Read Matthew 22:35-36. Is this a difficult question? If you think so, why? *

(I consulted some Bible commentaries and found that Jewish theologians could not agree on the answer. By asking Jesus to state His opinion, the Pharisees would create a conflict between Him and at least some of the leading scholars - or so they hoped.)


*Read Matthew 22:37-40. Let's go back to a topic I have repeatedly mentioned: the moral law was established by God as a reflection of His love for humans. God knew about the operation of the natural law, and to protect us from unwittingly being damaged by natural law, God gave us the moral law. Does my theory fit with what Jesus says here?
*
 (Jesus says God's laws are all about love. If the goal of the law is to produce love in us, it makes perfect sense that God's motivation to give us the law was also love.)

*
If reason for the law is God's love for us, and the goal of the law is that we would love others, would God ever have a reason to end the law?
*
*
What advantage is there in being free from the law? *

(Being free from the penalty of the law is one thing (grace), but being free from the protection of the law is foolishness.)


*New Law on Love*

*
Read John 13:33. If you were one of Jesus' disciples, would this worry you? *

(You are a disciple! Why can't you go everywhere Jesus goes? This is worrisome.)


*Read John 13:34-35. How can Jesus say this is a "new command" when we just read in Matthew 22:39-40 that loving our neighbor is a summary of both the law and the statements of the prophets of old? This is a very old command, right?*


*Let's re-read Matthew 22:39. Think carefully about this: What, exactly, is the standard for conduct when we are told to love our neighbor as our self?

*
*Let's consider an example. If you've been reading my lessons for a long time, you know that I used to regularly mow my elderly neighbor's lawn. Does that mean that when I get older I expect someone younger might mow my lawn?
*
 (Yes. This is the standard I've set for myself.)


*Assume that I would never expect that someone would mow my law. Would I be following Jesus' command if I failed to mow the lawn of an elderly neighbor? 
*
(Jesus seems to make us the standard for how we treat our neighbor. If we would not expect it for ourselves, then we need not provide it for our neighbor, right?)


*Re-read John 13:34. Jesus is telling His disciples that He is going to His death and resurrection. Would you die for your enemy? See Romans 5:10. Would you give up your son's life so that someone else might live? 
*
(No! Never!)


How is Jesus' command to His disciples "new?" 

(It is absolutely new. The old standard for loving our neighbor turned on our own standard. Jesus tells us that the new standard is His standard - He was willing to die for us when we were His enemies! That is the new standard for love!)


----------



## blazingthru (May 15, 2014)

*Law of Christ*


*Read Galatians 6:1. Is this sinner one who came to church and confessed? *

(This person is caught when they did not expect it.)


What kind of attitude would you expect from the person who was caught?


What kind of attitude should the spiritual people have? (They should be gentle. The goal is restoration, not condemnation.)


*I was just reading a condemnation of the way our church handles homosexuals. The claim is that we condemn, rather than trying to restore. Do you agree?
*

*Re-read the last part of Galatians 6:1. What do you think complicates the issue of how the church relates to homosexuality?* 

(This lesson reaches many cultures. I can only speak about the United States. The complicating issue here is that those condemning the church do not think that homosexuality is sin.)


*How do you "gently" "restore" those who do not admit their conduct is sinful?*


*Is warning about being caught up in the sin teaching us to keep a clear vision about the nature of sin?* (Yes. When we come close to the sinner, our sympathy for the sinner may transform itself into sympathy for the sin.)


*Read Galatians 6:2. Consider two questions. What does it mean to carry the burdens of others? What is the law of Christ?* 

(We just learned that the "new law" of Jesus is to love others as Jesus loved us. Thus, carrying the burden of others is to help them with their sin problem.)


*Let's go back to homosexual behavior. How would you carry the burden of a homosexual?* 

(Kindness. Many homosexuals say that they are by nature attracted to others of the same gender. We know that our own sin problem is stubborn and arises from our sinful nature. Sympathy in restoration goes a long way. But, restoration is always the goal.)


*Read Galatians 6:3. How can we think we are something when we are nothing?* 

( James 2:8-11 tells us that if we break one point of the law, we have broken all. We cannot congratulate ourselves for being heterosexuals, for the sin of pride means we are like other sinners.)


*Would the attitude that we are also sinners help in our restoration efforts?*

*
Read Galatians 6:4-5. Why are we now told to "carry our own load" when we were just told we should "carry each other's burdens?" *

(Carrying our own load is recognizing and taking responsibility for our own sins. If we merely recognize the sins of others, and not our own, we can hardly help others with their sins.)


*Why is it important not to compare ourselves with others?*

(This gets back to the new law of Christ - the standard for comparison is Jesus' love for us.)


*Read 1 Corinthians 9:19-21. Does this help us to understand what it means to carry the burdens of others*? (Yes.)


*Exactly what would you do if you were following Paul's directions? Would you become a sinner to win sinners?*
 (This cannot be the meaning because Galatians 6:1 teaches us to be alert to temptation when we are carrying the burdens of others. Instead, I think the practical application of this advice is to avoid stressing the differences in our points of view.)


*Reaping from Love*


*Let's return to Galatians. Read Galatians 6:7-9. We have been talking about carrying loads - not only our own but that of others. I'm not normally excited about carrying things around. What is the good news here?* 

(We are rewarded for it!)


*Is our reward eternal life? If so, carrying loads earns our salvation?* 
(Read Galatians 2:15-16. Paul is not saying that our works earn salvation. Rather, he is telling us that choosing to live by the Spirit rather than by our sinful nature makes a huge difference in our life. Our works do not save us, but our decision to accept Jesus as our Savior is naturally followed by decisions to treat those around us with love.)


Read Galatians 6:10. Who should be the special target of our help? (Fellow believers.)


Friend, grace is about more than receiving unearned eternal life as a result of Jesus' life, death and resurrection on our behalf. True grace produces in us a love like Jesus showed to us. A love in which we give up our life for others. A love which recognizes that we, too, are terrible sinners. A love which blesses us more than if we lived a selfish, narrow life. Will you commit today to ask the Holy Spirit to infuse your life with love?


Next week: Christ, the Law and the Gospel.


----------



## blazingthru (May 23, 2014)

*Lesson 9: Christ, the Law and the Gospel **

*Introduction: Whether someone has shared a secret with you, or you have some unique knowledge or skill, you feel special when you know things others do not. Some secrets are not to be shared, but sharing knowledge or skills is one of the greatest blessings in life. You are able to improve the lives of others by teaching them important things they do not know. The gospel is like that. God entrusts His message to you. What a blessing it is to share eternal life! Some of the message is understood without your help, but other parts rely on your explanation. Let's wade into our study of the Bible and learn more about sharing the law and gospel!*

*Teaching Natural and Moral Laws


Read Romans 1:16-17. Why would it cross Paul's mind to be ashamed of the gospel? Why does he feel the need to protest that it is not shameful? 
*
(Our God came to earth and lived as a human. He died like a criminal at the hands of the government. Our God gave up Himself that we might live. For a god, this takes some explanation to help others understand.)


*What else is unusual about our faith? *

(Our righteousness comes from faith, not works. I cannot speak regarding all cultures, but my culture believes that work is essential for success. My father taught me to work harder and better than those around me. Thus, work is part of my basic attitude in life.)


*What should we conclude from the two points we just discussed?*

 (We have unusual religious beliefs. Our God is self-sacrificing. Our righteousness does not turn on how hard we work. These are counter-intuitive.)


Read Romans 1:18-20. What does this say about the logic, the intuitiveness of our God? (This says that God's power and nature can be clearly seen from those things which surround humans. Humans have no excuse for ignoring God.)


*Let's consider these two concepts a minute. Paul says God's power and nature are clear and understandable to all. On the other hand, other aspects of the way our God operates are not so clear and understandable. What does this say about the relationship between natural law and moral law?
*
 (A great deal of natural law can be understood. We see it operating every day. But, the intersection with the entire moral law might not be so clear.)


*Let's re-read Romans 1:16. What does the reference to "Jew" first and "Gentile" second suggest?*

 (The context is believing the message of our salvation. The Jews were the first to be given this message and now Gentiles have been given this message.)


*Re-read Romans 1:18. Who else do we have?*

 (Truth suppressors.)


What does this suggest about your life? (You might be a truth suppressor instead of a truth teacher.)


*Read Deuteronomy 30:15-18. What are the choices in life?* 

(Life and prosperity or death and destruction.)


*Read Matthew 7:24-27. What difference does obedience make to the way your life turns out?* 

(Again, this is a promise and a warning. Following God's moral law brings a better life.)


*Are we (Gentiles) now the source of God's message about His gospel to the world? Are you charged with being a truth teacher as opposed to a truth suppressor?*


*If you say, "Yes, I will be a truth teacher," how would you start? *

(I would start with the obvious - the power and nature of God. Then I would move to the less obvious, the self-sacrificing God that we serve who saves us by His grace.)

*
Let's discuss some very practical questions. I recall church meetings in which the question was "How should our church share truth with our neighbors?" Some said, "Let's share a tract about the Sabbath." Others wanted to pass out a big book about the history of the conflict between good and evil. Still others wanted to pass out a book about the love of God. Look again at Matthew 7:24-27 and Deuteronomy 30:15. What do these suggest about our approach?
*
 (God's approaches us by saying He has the secret to a better life. He has the secret to building a life that will endure the storms. I think we should take the same approach.)


----------



## blazingthru (May 23, 2014)

*John's Example
*

*Read John 1:1-5. How does John start his instructions about Jesus? *

(He starts with the natural. See the creation? Jesus did that.)


*Read John 1:10-11. What is not so obvious about Jesus? *

(The world did not recognize Jesus as the Creator! "His own," meaning the Jewish people, did not receive Him. They did not accept His message.)


*Read John 1:12-13. Who did Jesus go to next? *

("All who receive Him.")


*What is the special secret about accepting Jesus as Creator and Savior? *

(We become the children of God!)


*Think about your own children. Do you have your child's best interests in mind?*

 (Yes! If you are a normal parent, you want to be a great blessing to your children. That is our God's attitude towards us! Praise Him!)

*
Read John 1:14. What is the key belief here?*

 (God became human and lived with us.)


*What does it mean that Jesus was "full of grace and truth?"*

 (Grace, of course, refers to the gospel - that Jesus lived, died and rose again to save us from sin and give us the promise of eternal life.)


*What is the "truth" part of Jesus?*

 (Jesus revealed the true nature of God.)


(Can you see that John is following the same pattern we discussed before? When you want to share the message, start with things which are known to all, those things which reflect nature and the natural law. Then move to the teachings which are less obvious, God took on human nature and died to give us eternal life.)

*
Read John 1:16-17. Why does it say that the law was given "through" Moses*? 

(God gave Moses the Ten Commandments. Exodus 24:12. This was not Moses' idea.)


*Let's go back to the concepts from Deuteronomy 30 and Matthew 7. These are the texts about how obedience makes your life better. Is this part of the "natural" aspect of the gospel message? Should this be obvious to all?* 

(Yes. It should be obvious that if you avoid killing and stealing your life will be better.)


*If God is the Author of the Ten Commandments, and they are part of the "obvious" it follows that leading with them would be consistent with this plan. How, for example, would you lead with the Sabbath (the fourth commandment)? *

(I would not start out with "this is what God says," but rather "Would your life be better if you took off work and spent one day a week with your family?" "What if this was God's will for you so that you never felt guilty about not working on Sabbath?")


Paul's Example


*Read Ephesians 2:1-3. How does Paul start his argument? *

(He does the same thing. He starts with the natural. Instead of holding out the promise of blessings, Paul says, "Your life used to be pretty lousy, right? You used to find yourself colliding with natural law and it was not pleasant.")


Read Ephesians 2:4-7. What is Paul's next argument? (He goes next to how Jesus loved us, saved us, and gives us the promise of heaven. This is the part that is not obvious. This is the secret we get to share with others.)


*Let's revisit John 1:17. Grace and truth came "through" Jesus. The law was given through Moses and grace and truth through Jesus. Why does John set up the two "through" statements in this way? *

(This is a summary of our gospel message. God gave us the law - and it makes sense to both the wise and to those who have already banged their head on the natural law. And, God gave us the less obvious, the tremendous gift of Jesus which shows us the grace and love of God. We cannot keep the law. We cannot earn salvation. But, we can have faith in Jesus' grace, and we can show intelligence by living a life in accord with God's law.)


Friend, will you show wisdom in sharing the gospel with others? Why not start with the obvious, and then share the secret of our great God's love and salvation?


Next week: Christ, the Law and the Covenants.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 8, 2014)

*Lesson 10: Christ, the Law and the Covenants **

*Introduction: "Covenant" is not a common term these days. The modern legal word would be "contract." The Bible speaks repeatedly of "covenants" between God and humans. Normally contracts are entered into by two parties with relatively equal bargaining powers. Would "contract" be correct when referring to an arrangement between God and humans? Could we enter into a contract with our Creator, the one who sustains us moment by moment? Let's plunge into our study of the Bible and see what we can discover!

Animal Parts and Rocks
*

*Read Genesis 15:9-10. Can you picture this in your mind? Abram cuts animals in half and arranges the halves opposite each other. What do you think is going on?
*(Read Jeremiah 34:18-19. This helps us understand. The Hebrew word for "covenant" means "divide" or "cut in two" according to Fausset's Bible Dictionary. People would cut an animal in two, and then walk between the parts. That signified that they had entered into a contract.)

*
Can you relate the logic of this to today's contracts? *

(Yes! Generally two parties enter into an agreement in which they divide responsibilities. Each promises something. This is called "consideration" and it is necessary for a valid contract. I will build you a house if you pay me a certain amount of money. Your responsibility is to pay and my responsibility is to build.)

*
Read Genesis 31:44-45 and Genesis 31:48-49. What is the sign of the contract here? *(Stones piled up.)


*Why do you think they used stones for the contract?*

*
What relationship, if any, do the animal parts have to do with the stones?* 

(The purpose of the stones is to symbolize or memorialize the agreement. I think cutting the animal in half and walking between the parts also symbolized the contractual agreement.)

*
What parallel do we have today?* 

(We write down our contracts, and each party signs his name. The writing is like the stones - so you have proof of the agreement. Your signature represents you, it is your personal identification with the contract - like walking between the halves of the animal.)


*Rainbow*


*Read Genesis 9:8-11. What is the contract here? *

(God will not destroy the earth and life on it by a world-wide flood.)


*Read Genesis 9:12-15. What symbolizes this contract?*

 (The rainbow in the sky.)


*We see several similarities with what we have already studied. The animal halves, the stones, the rainbow are proof of the contract. What is the division of responsibilities here? We see God's part, what part are humans undertaking? What part are animals ( Genesis 9:9-10)undertaking?
*
(This does not seem to be the usual two-party agreement. God is the One doing all the promising. If humans and animals have something to promise, it would seem to be to acknowledge that God is their God.)


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 8, 2014)

*Circumcision*


*Read Genesis 17:1-2. What does this tell us about the contract between God and Abram*?

 (It already existed. This is a confirmation of an existing contract.)


*Read Genesis 17:3-8. What is God promising for His side of the agreement?*

 (He will make Abraham the "father of many nations," He will be the God of Abraham and his descendants, He will give them a specific land "as an everlasting possession.")


*Read Genesis 17:9-13. What is Abraham promising for his side of the agreement? *("Every male ... shall be circumcised.")


*Does this seem to be more of a sign of the contract then the actual agreement?*


*Is this contract more like the flood/rainbow contract? Are humans promising anythin*g?


*Read Galatians 3:6-9. This is looking back at the very discussion we just read. What does this say that Abraham promised? What is Abraham's part of the contract? *(Believing God.)


*What does this suggest about the flood/rainbow contract? *(The same - our part is believing God.)


*Contracts and Grace*

*
Read Galatians 3:15. This sounds like lawyer talk. How do you understand this?* 

(Once you have an enforceable contract, it cannot be set aside without the agreement of both parties. In addition, one party cannot add to the obligations of the other.)


*Read Galatians 3:16. How do you understand this? It seems to say that Abraham and Jesus were promised righteousness by faith. Did Jesus need grace?* 

(No! This cannot mean Jesus was saved by faith. We rely on His perfect life for our salvation.)


*Let's back up a minute, and read a verse that I skipped over. Read Galatians 3:14. How does this say that we Gentiles are given the blessing promised through Abraham?* (Through Christ Jesus.)


*Does that help us understand Paul's meaning when he wrote that the "promises were spoken to Abraham and to his seed" and that "seed" means "one person, who is Christ?" *

(Yes. The promise was to Jesus, because only through Jesus do all of us receive righteousness by faith. Jesus is our gateway to eternal life. Thus, our promise comes only through Him!)


*Read Galatians 3:17-18. We already learned that one party to an enforceable contract cannot add to its terms. What does Paul say cannot be added here?* 

(Obedience to the Ten Commandments. The "430 years later" refers to the Ten Commandments and the other laws given through Moses.)


*Re-read Genesis 15:6. As we discussed before, the contract between Abraham and God was that Abraham believed, and God "credited it to him as righteousness." What is Paul saying about the Ten Commandments? *

(Since Abraham and God already had an enforceable contract, and since we are successors to that contract through Jesus, God cannot change the terms of the contract by adding "And, you must keep the law to be saved.")


*Let's step back a minute. In seven places in the Bible it refers to a "new covenant." See, for example, Luke 22:20, 1 Corinthians 11:25, and Hebrews 12:24. How can we have a "new covenant," when Paul just explained how the original contract is the same unbroken contract?*


*Read Exodus 19:3-8. What is this?* 

(This is a contract between God and His people at the time of the giving of the Ten Commandments.)

*
How does this contract fit into our discussion? This is the "430 years later" addition, and Paul argues that it was an improper addition! How can that be*?

(Paul tells us that the original promise was to Abraham and Jesus. God knew that His people could not keep the Ten Commandments to earn salvation, but He asked the people to keep them so that they would have a special relationship with Him. When Jesus came later, and perfectly kept the law, this was new. At that point the promise of righteousness by faith came to all of us through Jesus. We get to take advantage of the "original" deal, the original contract!)

*
Read Galatians 3:19. Since the Ten Commandments cannot be added to the grace contract, why did God give them? *(Because of our sins!)

*
Read Galatians 3:23-25. How does the law lead us to Jesus? *

(We know about our miserable, rotten lives. We know that we have a sin problem. This teaches us that the only way to eternal life is through the promise made to Abraham and Jesus, the promise that belief credits us with righteousness. We take advantage of that promise only through Jesus! Praise God!)


*What does this do to my theory that the Ten Commandments protect us from being harmed by natural law?* 

(Nothing. It is still true that God gave us the law because of love. It is still true that God wants a people who obey His law (just like at Sinai). But, it is also true that righteousness comes only through faith - the contract that we can take advantage of only through Jesus!)


*Friend, will you, through Jesus, become a party to the original contract of righteousness by faith alone? Why not accept Jesus right now?


Next week: The Apostles and the Law.*


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 8, 2014)

*Lesson 11: The Apostles and the Law **

Introduction: Many years ago, I met a young man who had recently been saved. He wanted to talk with me about theology, and he was adamant that the Ten Commandments had been abolished. He was saved by faith alone and had no obligation to obey any of the law. While I agreed with him about salvation by faith alone, I pressed him about his obligation not to kill anyone. Was that no longer relevant? He would not bend. A few years later I met him again and recalled our conversation. "Do you still believe that you have no obligation to keep the law," I asked? With more study, he had changed his mind. He agreed that the law was important. Let's plunge into the topic of what the Bible says through the apostles about keeping the law!

*Jude*


*Read Jude 1:1 and Galatians 1:19. Is Jude a modest man? *

(Yes! Instead of writing, "I'm the brother of our Lord Jesus," he writes, "I'm the brother of the brother of Jesus.")


*Read Jude 1:2-3. What motivates Jude's letter*? 

(His motive is to "contend for the faith.")


*Read Jude 1:4. What theory is Jude contending against? What is the specific point in contention?*

 (That grace is a license for immorality.)


*Is this still an issue for the church?*


*Why is immorality a denial of Jesus? I can see why you could say this theory is a denial of the law, but why a denial of Jesus? *

(One reason is that Jesus died over the law. If God was willing to consign the law to the trash dump of history, He would have declared the law was dead. Jesus could have avoided living with us, suffering persecution from us and dying at our hands. Another reason is that Jesus is our Lord and the law is His gift of love to humans. To deny His law is to deny Him.)


*Read Jude 1:5. How is the Exodus account relevant to this argument? *

(Jesus delivered His people from the slavery of Egypt. They did not merit this. Jesus delivers us from the bondage of the law. We do not merit that. But those who did not believe, those who disobeyed the order to enter into the promised land, died in the wilderness. It is a lesson for us.)

*
Read Jude 1:6. Why is the situation of the fallen angels relevant to us? *

(Even in heaven God expects obedience from His subjects.)


*Are we in a lot of trouble? If we are saved by grace here, will we ultimately lose out in heaven because we will need to obey there?*

*
Have you heard the question, "Are you safe to save?" What do you think this means?*


*Are the assumptions underlying this question accurate? *

(It depends. If the question means that we have to become sin-free in preparation for living in heaven, it is not based on good theology. We were born into sin ( Psalms 51:5). Our hearts are deceitful ( Jeremiah 17:9). Even the righteous find they do things they do not want to do. Romans 7:18-19)


*Read Hebrews 3:7-9. Who is being tested?* (Here is another reference to the Exodus. God says the people were testing Him!)


*Read Hebrews 3:10-11. How would you characterize the people? Why is God angry with them?* (God says that He showed them that He was trustworthy. Yet, the people did not trust Him. They did not even try to understand God.)


*Let's go back to our "safe to save" statement. What do you think makes us safe to save in God's eyes?* (Trusting God! Notice that God does not say, "I gave these people the Ten Commandments and they failed." He says, "I showed them my power, love and provision - and they still did not trust Me." The foundational part of obedience is trusting God.)


*Read Jude 1:7-8. A common theme in the Bible is that Sodom and Gomorrah are the poster children for what happens to the wicked. The specific sins mentioned are "sexual immorality and perversion." Why would Jude mention specific types of sin if the true issue is trusting God? *(God did not give us His law because He is mean. He gave it because He loves us. If we trust God, we understand this and we know that obedience is the best thing.)


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 8, 2014)

*Peter
*
*
Read 1 Peter 2:1-3. What does Peter tell us about the law? *(He says that we should "rid" ourselves of these sins.)


*How do we "rid" ourselves of sin? How is this consistent with grace? *(Read 2 Corinthians 5:17-20. Part of grace is making us new people. We represent God, and therefore how we live is important. This suggests that righteous living, unlike salvation, is a team effort.)

*
Read 1 Peter 2:4-5. What is God's goal for us*? (To be "living stones," who are part of the "holy priesthood" which constitutes God's "spiritual house.")


*Notice this starts "As you come to Him." What does that mean?* (As we come into the presence of God through the Bible, prayer and worship we become more like God.)


*What do you think are the "spiritual sacrifices" that we offer to God?* (Read Romans 12:1-2 and Hebrews 13:15-16. Spiritual sacrifices are not simply praising and trusting God, but they involve our minds and our deeds. Renewing our minds, doing good works, are sacrifices to God.)


*Would you truly call this a "sacrifice?"* (In God's economy, giving up ourselves ends up with a greater blessing being given to us.)

*
Read 1 Peter 2:9. We previously read that we are living stones in a spiritual house. That is an interesting word picture, but what is the point of the living stone, spiritual house, royal priesthood?* (You are special. You are different than the world. You are a representative of God. That gives you the opportunity to declare the praises of God to those who do not know Him.)


*Read 1 Peter 2:11. What is wrong with allowing sinful desires to live in our mind?* (It wars against our soul.)


*Read 1 Peter 2:12. How can pagans accuse us of doing wrong? They are pagans!* (I see this all the time. Pagans today believe that every choice is equally valid, and no one has the right to say that his way is superior. Thus, Christians who assert that God's way is not only superior, but the only way, are bigots and haters.)


*What is the antidote to these false charges of wrong-doing? *(The way that we live!)


Consider your life. Is the way you live helping or hurting the charge that you are a bigot and hater?


*John
*

*Read John 15:9-10. What is Jesus saying - that if we fail to obey Him He will no longer love us?* (No. Do you want to know how to remain in the center of God's love? Keep His commandments. Jesus is saying that He gave us His commandments to show us how to best live. He gave His commandments to keep us to keep us from being harmed.)


Read John 15:11. What is the level of joy in your life? If you are a quart low, Jesus says that obeying His commands will make your joy "complete!")

*
Read John 15:12-13. How will giving up our life for others give us complete joy? This sounds like complete sacrifice! *(Imagine a world in which everyone had your best interests in mind. Imagine a world where no one wanted to harm you, steal from you, or cheat you. Treating others fairly gives us joy. Showing others mercy gives us joy. Being treated fairly and being shown mercy makes us grateful.)

*
Have you made the transition from thinking that the law is a pain, to thinking that it is for your own benefit? Read 1 John 2:3. If we have not made the transition, what is the problem? *(We don't know God. We need to study His word more. We need to experiment with doing His will.)


*Read 1 John 2:4-6. Why is obeying the law so important?* (It reflects our knowledge of God. If we just grit our teeth and try to obey, it will not work. But, if we have the firm conviction that the law is for our benefit, that it puts us at the center of God's love, that it creates a better world for those around us, that it honors God, then we don't have to grit our teeth.)


Friend, if you have not understood the benefit of obedience, will you start exploring it today? Will you decide to know God better and experience the joy of living in the middle of His love?


Next week: Christ's Church and the Law.


----------



## Laela (Jun 8, 2014)

> With a contract, if one agreeing party does something in violation of the contract then it is considered broken. The whole contract becomes null and void. Basically the signers of a contract agree to hold up their ends as long as the other signatories hold up theirs too.
> 
> With a covenant, both parties agree to hold up their ends regardless of whether the other party keeps their part of the agreement. A violation of a covenant by one party doesn’t matter as far as the other party’s responsibility to continue to do what they agreed to do. ~Chris Cree



Our Covenant with God cannot be broken, because He said He will keep His Promise and God is not a liar; He fulfilled the promise on both sides and satisfied the old covenant through His son, Jesus, and that is how we would come into a New Covenant. 

We are no longer bound to good works to keep the old covenant. That is bondage.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 13, 2014)

Laela said:


> Our Covenant with God cannot be broken, because He said He will keep His Promise and God is not a liar; He fulfilled the promise on both sides and satisfied the old covenant through His son, Jesus, and that is how we would come into a New Covenant.
> 
> We are no longer bound to good works to keep the old covenant. That is bondage.



Laela, Thank you because I love to research, but currently I am traveling and I am unable to commit at this moment, but i will get back to you.  As in agreements--this  can be broken, its never God that breaks the agreement it is us and if you read each of his Agreements or the Contracts you will see it is give and take, he will do this if we do that.  If you would this I will bless and heal you.  If you would do this I will heal your land, I will never bring disease to you if you follow my laws.  Which makes total sense, If we eat a wholesome diet of just Raw fruits and vegetables and occasional eating cooked vegetables and no junk or process foods, no meats, none whatsoever or any dairy ever, we will be healed and be free of diseases as God promises.  Keyword here is if. 

Concerning the Law it is a choice if we say that God is our God and we will serve him and him only then we will obey his Laws and do it gladly because we are grateful that we are saved and he want others to have that same joy that we have, and so we do the 'work' willingly. Works cannot save you, Again pastors preaching outside on the streets and go home and beat their wives or whatever crazy stuff folks do will not save them. That's really what that means, but we still do the work because we are saved. 

 But many of will not because we want to do things our own way.  Bondage is used only to make you think you can't do something. Well the truth is you can't. Do and suffer the consequences as we see everyday around us.  
brb


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 21, 2014)

*Lesson 12: Christ's Church and the Law **

Introduction: In our study two weeks ago, the Apostle Paul taught us in Galatians 3 that nothing has changed in the contract between God and Abraham. This agreement, that Abraham believed and it was credited to him as righteousness ( Genesis 15:6), is available for every one of us because of what Jesus has done on our behalf. Is it really true that nothing has changed? Let's dive into our study of the Bible and look at the relationship between God's people and the law throughout the ages!

*Adam, Eve and the Law*


Read Genesis 2:15-17. Has God created a law for humans at this point?

*
If you say, "yes," how many laws has He created? *

(I consider it a "law" that I need to show up for work so that I can fulfill my obligations to others and get paid. Adam had a work assignment. That might be one law. The other law had to do with not eating the fruit from one tree.)


*Read Genesis 2:2-3. Is there another law about work that constrained Adam?*

*
Read Genesis 3:1-3. How did Eve understand the fruit eating law? *


(She has it right, except that she adds that she cannot touch the fruit. That was not part of the original recorded restriction.)


*Read Genesis 3:4-6. The law was not to eat this particular fruit. What is the temptation before Eve? *

(Not to believe God. Not to trust God.)


How does this differ from the obligation of Abraham? (It is precisely the same - the issue is whether we will believe and trust God. Eve did not sufficiently trust God.)

Noah and the Law


*Read Genesis 6:11-14. Put yourself in Noah's place. What is the challenge for you? *

(God makes an astonishing statement about His plans for the future. The question is whether you believe God.)


*Read Genesis 6:15-17. Is this only a matter of belief?*


 (No. This belief clearly requires action.)


*Read Genesis 6:18-22. What is the contract that Noah has with God? What is God promising? What is Noah promising? *

(Read Hebrews 11:7. The foundation of this agreement was Noah believing that God would destroy the earth and that God would save him and his family.)


*This account provides a very interesting context for examining the relationship between faith and works. Would Noah have built the ark if he had not believed God?*


*If Noah had not built the ark, what would that say about Noah's faith in God? *

(His hard work on the ark demonstrated his faith in God.)


*Abraham and the Law*


*Read Genesis 12:1-3. How is God's approach to Abraham similar to His approach to Noah? *

(God has a plan of action which involves a completely new experience.)


In the three cases (Adam, Noah and Abraham), what is the basic challenge? (To believe and trust God.)

*
What common thread do we see in all three cases? 
*
(Obedience to God's commands reflects the individual's trust in God. Disobedience reflects a lack of trust in God.)


*Read Genesis 12:4-5. What objections to obedience might you raise if you were Abraham? *

(I'm too old. I've never been there before. This seems risky.)


*Read Genesis 15:1-3 and compare Genesis 12:2. What is the problem with the contract? 
*
(God is not holding up His end of the deal.)


*What do you think about the way Abraham raised the issue with God? *

(Abraham is direct, but he is not charging God with a breach of the agreement.)

*
Read Genesis 15:4-5. Put yourself in Abraham's place. How would you view this promise?*

 (God has not performed so far with regard to the promise of children, and now God makes the promise even bigger.)

*
Would it be hard to believe God?*


*If you say, "yes," why? *

(Because it is contrary to what I see. It is contrary to the trend of things. God has had an opportunity to work on His end of the contract, but nothing has happened so far.)

*
Read Genesis 15:6. What does this teach us about the nature of the belief at issue? Is this a casual belief? Is this a belief that results in showing up at church only on Christmas and Easter?* 
(This is a belief that endures despite evidence to the contrary. This is belief that is not automatic. This is a belief that charts the course of your life.)


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 21, 2014)

*Christ Church and the Law 2*

*Moses and the Law*


*We pick up the story just after God spoke the Ten Commandments to Moses. Read Exodus 20:18-20. What kind of relationship did God initiate with His people?* (Fear would keep them from sinning.)

*
Read Exodus 32:15-17 and Exodus 32:21-24. How effective a tool is fear?*

*
Read Deuteronomy 7:7-11. Moses told the people that fear was God's motivating factor to keep the people from sinning. Does that seem correct to you based on this text?* 

(God's original motive was love for His people. But, we so see a hard edge to this.)


*Read Deuteronomy 7:12-15. What is the appeal here?* 

(Health and prosperity.)

*
Would it be fair to say that God is appealing to the people's greed?*

*
Read Deuteronomy 7:16. What would you call this?*


*Contemplate all this for a minute. We have three motives swirling around: fear, love and greed. Does this cause you to trust God less?
*

*Read 1 Corinthians 9:20-23. How would you describe Paul's method of evangelizing? *
(He uses what works to advance the Kingdom of God.)


*Is Paul taking his lead from Deuteronomy 7?* 

(God loves us. He is willing to use the most relevant tool to bring us to Him. If you are one who responds to fear, God has that in his toolkit. If you respond to greed, God has that. If you respond to love, God uses that. Whatever approach God takes, the question for us is will we trust Him?)


*Jesus and the Law*


*Read Matthew 22:36-40. What does Jesus say is the foundation for the law*? (Love!)


*Does Jesus suggest that this changed over time?* (No.)

*
I thought we decided that trusting God was the foundation. How does that fit here?* 

(The foundation for God's attitude towards us is love. The foundation for our response is trusting a God we know loves us and has our best interest in mind. Eve missed the part about God having her best interest in mind.)

*
Read Revelation 12:13-16. What is being symbolized here?* 

(The conflict between Satan, Jesus and Jesus' Church.)


*Read Revelation 12:17. What is the focus of Satan's attack, and why? *(Those who lift up Jesus and obey His law are under attack because they are the problem. If believing in Jesus makes no difference in your life, you are not a problem for Satan.)

*
Read Revelation 14:6-7. I thought our conclusion was that the most important part of the contract between humans and God was that we should trust Him and obey Him. Why is "fear," "glory" and "worship" mentioned as the "eternal gospel?"* 

(This is the essence of trust: our Creator God is coming to judge the world. If you trust His love, if you trust what He did on the cross for you, then you will fear, glorify and worship Him!)


Friend, we have seen a consistent theme throughout the ages. Those who follow God believe and trust Him. That belief and trust translates into concrete actions to advance God's mission on earth. Is your belief in Jesus reflected in the way you live? Why not ask the Holy Spirit to help make that goal a reality in your life?


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 25, 2014)

*Lesson 13: Christ's Kingdom and the Law *

Introduction: Are you a part of the Kingdom of God? If you are reading these lessons, the answer is probably, "Yes." When I see things going wrong in the world, or I get upset about national politics, I have to remind myself that I am first a citizen of the Kingdom of God. How can we know the Kingdom of God is real? How does our study of the law fit into our belief in the Kingdom of God? As we finish our series on the law, let's dive into our Bibles and study what it means to be citizens of the Kingdom of God!
*
*The Kingdom of God - Is It True?*

*
Read 1 Corinthians 15:1-2. What two options do we have with regard to the gospel?*

(On one hand, we can believe it and to take a stand for it. On the other hand, we can be casual about it and have acted in vain.)


*Read 1 Corinthians 15:3-7. What is the most important truth of the gospel? What is of "first importance?"*
 (That Jesus died for our sins, just as the Bible predicted, he was buried and he rose from the dead. This was witnessed by many.)


*Read 1 Corinthians 15:12-13. Some do not believe in the resurrection of the dead. What is the logical consequence of that view? *

(It refutes the "most important truth" that Jesus died for our sins and was resurrected from the dead.)

*
Read 1 Corinthians 15:14. There are lots of good things about the gospel. Why is faith and preaching the gospel "useless" without the resurrection?*

*
Our entire series has been about the law. I've been repeating that the law is given to us by a loving God so that we will not bump our head on the natural laws. How can that be useless?*
 (If Jesus died permanently, then the law killed Him. If it killed Jesus, it will kill every one of us. Thus, even the idea that the law helps us would not ultimately be correct because the law would kill us.)


*Read 1 Corinthians 15:15-16. What other problem exists with our message if Jesus was not raised from the dead?*
 (We are liars!)


*Read 1 Corinthians 15:17-19. Whenever I'm tempted to walk out of the will of God and into a life of sin, my first thought is "How can I live without God?" In all of the battles of life, in all of the challenges of life, having God with me has been essential. How can Paul say that "hope in Christ" for this life alone is pitiful? *

(I think his point is that it would be like me trusting the tooth fairy all of these years. It might seem to help, but it really is pitiful because I have a false hope.)

*
Read Matthew 4:8-10. What is the temptation here?*

*
What does this teach us about Jesus' belief in the Kingdom of God?* 

(If Jesus failed, then He would lose everything. Jesus had confidence that He would succeed. He did not need Satan to give him the kingdoms of the earth, for He would recover the earth for the Kingdom of God.)


*The Kingdom of God - The Truth*

*
Read 1 Corinthians 15:20-22. What is the truth about Jesus' resurrection? *

(That He was resurrected, and thus we can have confidence in our resurrection.)


*Read 1 Corinthians 15:6-8. Consider for a moment Paul's statements about the futility of the gospel if Jesus was not raised from the dead. Paul says that the risen Jesus appeared to him. How trustworthy are Paul's statements? *

(This shows that Paul has no motive to lie about the risen Jesus. He says he saw Jesus. He has no doubt about what he saw. Lying about it would show he had a pitiful life. Who wants to lead a pitiful life?)


*Read 1 Corinthians 15:23-25. What kind of timing do we see with regard to our resurrection?*
 (Jesus rose first. Next come those called "first fruits" and then we are resurrected just before "the end.")

*
What advantage do we have as citizens of the Kingdom of God?* (Our Kingdom is in the hands of God. Earthly kingdoms are destroyed.)

*
Read 1 Corinthians 15:26. What else is finally destroyed? *
(Death! Our "last enemy" is destroyed.)


*Why is that important when we think about the law?*

( Romans 7:10-11 tells us that the Ten Commandments bring us death. If death is destroyed, this means that the final conflict over sin is over. God has given us eternal life!)

*
The Kingdom of God - The Future*

*
Read Revelation 21:1-3. What is the future of the Kingdom of God?* 
(It will be located on the earth made new.)

*
Since this is the "Kingdom of God," where will God be? *
(He will dwell with us on earth!)


*Read Revelation 21:4. What fundamental difference will there be in this Kingdom? *(There are no tears, death, mourning, or pain.)


*What does that teach us about God's attitude towards these things when they happen in our life now?* (God is against them. God will destroy them.)


Read Revelation 21:5. Is God's promise trustworthy?

(God tells John that He does not want John to get this wrong. He says, "Write this down" because I want people to be sure they can have confidence that this what I said.)


*Read Revelation 21:6-7. One of the ancient quests is for the fountain of youth. Jesus tells us that He will have us drink "from the spring of the water of life." What other exciting promise does God make? *
(We will be His children. He will be our Father.)

*
Read Revelation 21:8. This is a very interesting list. We might nod our heads approvingly about leaving the vile, the murders, and liars out of the Kingdom of God because we want a safe, trustworthy place to live forever. But, how does this fit the idea of grace?*

*
Are murders, liars and the vile unable to rely on the perfect life and death of Jesus? We just studied that this was the most important principle of the Kingdom of God!*


*The other sinners, the sexually immoral, magicians, and idolaters seem even less threatening. How do you explain this? *

(Notice how this list starts: "the cowardly, the unbelieving." The first text we studied was 1 Corinthians 15:1 which mentioned those who had received the gospel and taken a stand for it. Believing God, trusting Him, is foundational. If you do not believe or trust, then your life spins into trusting others (magicians, idolaters), and putting self first (liars, sexually immoral, vile, and murders). Our life reflects whether we believe and have taken a stand for God.)


Read Revelation 21:15-16. The New Jerusalem is a cube which is 1,400 miles on a side. This is approximately the distance between Washington, D.C. and Denver, Colorado. It is 1,659 miles from Jerusalem to Moscow. Just imagine the footprint of the New Jerusalem, when each wall is 1,400 miles long! Imagine a city that is 1,400 miles high! What kind of condominium do you think you will have in that city? (Large!)


*Read Revelation 22:1-3. What does the main street of the New Jerusalem look like?*
 (It has a river running down the middle. A tree with a trunk on both sides of the river runs along the river's banks.)


*What is the purpose of the river and the fruit of the tree? *
(To give us life and keep us healthy.)


Can you imagine what kinds of shops and restaurants line main street? Can you imagine eating at a sidewalk cafe there? No worry about calories!


Read Revelation 22:6-7. Friend, do you believe? Do you want to be there? The essence of the gospel is believing that Jesus makes eternal life possible for us. The essence of the gospel is trusting God. That means we believe in His unmerited grace, and we trust that His law is His loving guide for our life. Will you, right now, place your faith, trust and hope in Jesus and join the Kingdom of God?


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 3, 2014)

*what is an abomination to god? *
Inge Anderson

Many Christians believe that “homosexual behavior” is the worst of sins and that God hates homosexuals, based on Leviticus 18:22 and Leviticus 20:13, where same-sex intercourse is called an “abomination.”

*does the bible really justify this conclusion?*

Do we know what abomination really means? Let’s see if the rest of the Bible sheds light on the matter by checking out a few other “abomination” texts. I have used the King James Version of the Bible for this purpose, since other versions do not use the word abomination as much. (For instance, the NIV does not use the word abomination for sexual sins.)

Sexual sins of any kind are considered “abominations” to the Lord. (See Leviticus 18:18-30 KJV, paying particular attention to Lev 18:27-30 KJV, which refer to “all these abominations” after various kinds of sexual activities apart from marriage have been mentioned.) A similar list is repeated in Leviticus 20 KJV, concluding that God’s people ought not to do these things “after the manner of the nations which I cast out before you.” We find that the levitical laws also forbade remarriages of divorced couples, after the wife had been married to another man,  even if the second husband died, calling such an act an “abomination.” (Deuteronomy 24:1-4 KJV)

When we consider that Christ amplified these laws to include the lustful thought, who is without sin to cast the first stone?

Dishonest business practices are named as an “abomination” in Deuteronomy 25: 13-16 KJV, Proverbs 11:1 KJV and  Proverbs 20:10 KJV. It seems that scrupulously honest business practices are required of any professing to be the Lord’s people.
*
Do our practices pass the careful scrutiny of the Omniscient One?*

Oppressive treatment of others and a  haughty attitude are considered as “abomination” in Proverbs 3:31-32 KJV, and a “froward heart” (the Amplified Bible translates this as “willfully contrary in heart”) is again mentioned in Proverbs 11:20 KJV. I wonder if some of the attitudes of conservative Christians towards gay people might not fall into these categories of “abominations.”

*a list of six “abominations”
*
These six things doth the LORD hate:
*yea, seven are an abomination unto him:
A proud look, a lying tongue,
and hands that shed innocent blood,
An heart that deviseth wicked imaginations,
feet that be swift in running to mischief,
A false witness that speaketh lies,
and he that soweth discord among  brethren.
~~ from Proverbs 6:16-19 KJV*

Who can claim innocence from all these “abominations”? Are all the sure dispensers of judgments on gay people free from a “proud look” or “false witness”? (Who can be sure that words repeated are absolutely true?)  Or sowing discord in God’s congregation?

*The simple term “wickedness” is equated with “abomination” in Proverbs 8:7 KJV. “Lying lips” are added to the list in Proverbs 12:20 KJV and a “proud heart” in Proverbs 16:5 KJV. It seems then that pride and lies to further one’s own agenda are every bit as hateful to a holy God as are sexual sins.*

*Who then can stand before Him?*

Those that justify the wicked or condemn the just, as well as scorners are listed as “abominations” in Proverbs 17:15 KJV and Proverbs 24:9 KJV.

Prayer is added to the list of “abominations,” if it comes from one who turns his ear from hearing the law in Proverbs 28:9 KJV. That becomes especially significant when we consider that all of God’s laws are summed up in the great principle of Love to God and to one’s neighbors and that Christ Himself demonstrated that Law in His life.

*Are my prayers an “abomination”? Are yours?
*
what jesus said

I am forced to the conclusion that an “abomination” simply refers to something the Lord “hates” − something totally out of harmony with His character of purity and love. If we take the biblical record as a whole, we find that pride and self-sufficiency are mentioned more often than any other qualities as being distasteful to God. And no wonder. Pride feels no need, and there’s nothing even God can do for a self-sufficient sinner. That’s why Jesus said that He came to save sinners and not the “righteous.” Given that the Bible is clear that there is “none righteous,” Christ’s statement indicates as clearly as any other that a self-righteous spirit excludes its bearer from the kingdom of heaven.

Finally, not only did Christ clearly teach that a self-righteous spirit is a teflon-coated defense against saving grace, but He actually used the key word abomination in describing such a spirit. Luke gives this account:

“And the Pharisees also, who were covetous, heard all these things: and they derided him. And he said unto them, *Ye are they which justify yourselves before men; but God knoweth your hearts: for that which is highly esteemed among men is abomination in the sight of God.” (Luke 16:15-16 KJV)*

“*That which is highly esteemed among men is abomination in the sight of God.” Position, wealth, education, popularity, religiosity, the esteem of men — these are abomination in the sight of God.*

In the final analysis, all our own “righteousness” is “abomination” in the sight of God. None can say, “I am better than you. My sin is not as bad as yours,” for in so doing, we exclude ourselves from God’s grace by our judgmental spirit, and thus we are lost without hope.

None of us is qualified to cast the first stone. We are all equally in need of restoration. Let us not focus on heterosexuality nor homosexuality as anything before God, but let us focus on Him who is the hope of our salvation and bow before Him in humility of spirit for “*the Lord is near to the brokenhearted, and saves those who are crushed in spirit.” (Psalm 34:18)
*
Let us then embrace each other in love  gay and straight together — and kneel humbly before the Christ who took our place and tasted death for us that we might stand in His place and share eternal life with Him.

May we always lift up Christ,
for if He is lifted up,
He will draw all unto Himself –
men and women, gay and straight,
young and old,  rich and poor.

Lift Him up!


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 3, 2014)

*Lesson 1 - Our Loving Heavenly Father *

Posted: 05 Jul 2014 05:00 AM PDT

Introduction: One of the greatest blessings of my life was to have a loving father. It was my father who taught me that fear and love are not inconsistent. I had no doubt that my father loved me absolutely. On the other hand, I understood what judgment meant! It was a wonderful combination that shapes my understanding of our great Father in heaven. Our understanding of our Father in Heaven is even better informed by what Jesus had to say about Him. That is our study this week. Let's plunge into our Bible and see what we can learn about our loving heavenly Father!

*Our Attitude Towards Others 
*

Read Matthew 7:1-2. What is the rule about how we should treat each other? (We get what we give. If we show mercy, then mercy is shown to us.) 


Read Matthew 7:3-5. How do we normally treat each other? (Generally, we are more critical of others than we are of ourselves.) 


Read Matthew 7:6. How does this fit with the prior verses? This seems like a counterpoint to the instruction so far. Is it? (In our mercy and help we need to make mature, commonsense judgments.) 


*God's Attitude Towards Us *


Read Matthew 7:7-8. Jesus turns a corner here. He has gone from how we treat each other to what other new topic? (How God treats us.) 


Do you think the prior verses about how we should treat each other inform us about how God treats us? (Matthew 7:1 seems to say that God considers how we treat others when dealing with us, but it seems to me that God is more generous to us than we are to each other.) 


*What is God's standard? 
*
(If we ask, God will give.) 


Is this your experience in life? Be honest. 


Read Matthew 7:9-11. What point of reference does Jesus suggest for measuring God's attitude towards us? (How we treat our own children.) 


Why would Jesus compare His Father in Heaven to us? (I know my father wanted to give me good gifts. I know I want to give good things to my children. This is just a fabulous encouragement to me. Every time I wonder, "What God has in mind for me,"I need to just ask, "What would I do for my child?" "What would my father have done for me?") 


Now let's revisit Matthew 7:7-8. If you said to yourself, "God does not grant my requests," did you grant all the requests of your children? (Matthew 7:11 refers to God giving us "good gifts." In our study last quarter, we learned that trusting God is central to our relationship with Him. God knows everything. He gives us good gifts. If the gifts seem wrong to us, we need to just trust Him to know what is best for us.) 


Read Matthew 7:12. Why does Jesus go back to discussing how we should treat each other? (How God treats us is related to how we should treat others. God is generous to us. He is looking out for our best interests. Therefore, we should look out for the best interests of others.) 


Re-read the last part of Matthew 7:2: "With the measure you use, it will be measured to you." Who is doing the measuring when it comes to you? (God measures. How we treat others is a measure God uses in treating us.) 


*Jesus' Picture of the Father 
*

Read John 14:1-3. What is God asking of us? (Not to be worried here on earth. Trust God for He will ultimately take us home to live with Him.) 


Read John 14:4-5. Thomas hears that he supposedly knows the directions to this great place Jesus has prepared for him to live. What is his concern? (Jesus is making some false assumptions. Thomas does not know the way to go, and this is a very important matter to get straightened out! Thomas wants to go.) 


Read John 14:6-7. Is Jesus talking about directions? Is He referring to a map? (Jesus is speaking about salvation. The only way to heaven is through Jesus.) 


Read John 14:8. What do you think Philip is really saying? (The great question of the ages is "Who is Jesus?" Philip says we can have confidence in who you are, Jesus, if you will just show us the Father in heaven.) 


Read John 14:9. Is Jesus disappointed in Philip? (Yes.) 


Are Jesus and Philip on the same page? (Philip is a long way behind Jesus. Philip wants to confirm that Jesus is God. Jesus tells Philip that if he wants to know God, Philip need only consider Jesus.) 


Read John 14:10-11. Let's say that you are way ahead of Philip. What do you learn about God through Jesus? (Jesus did miracles to take away human suffering. Jesus gave His life for us. The picture Jesus gives us is of a Father who loves us supremely.) 


*The Creation's Picture of God *


Read Matthew 6:25-26. What is Jesus suggestion about having the right priorities? (He says that having our life and health are more important than food or clothes.) 


Why do you think Jesus said this in the context of God looking out for us? (We need to be grateful for the basics. People who eat expensive food and wear great clothes, but are not healthy, understand these priorities.) 


What do birds teach us about the love of the Father in Heaven? (God makes sure they are fed. He will make sure we have enough to eat.) 


Read Matthew 6:27. What practical point does Jesus add? (Worrying does not make you taller, better looking or extend your life. What good is it?) 


Read Matthew 6:28-30. The earlier verse told us to have our priorities straight. Here, Jesus is saying something different. Will God give us only the basics? (No! You want your children to have great things. God has the same desire for you.) 


Read Matthew 6:31-33. Instead of worry, what should we do? (Put God first. Promote the Kingdom of God. Pursue righteousness.) 


*Prodigal Son and a Picture of God *


Read Luke 15:11-12. What would you say if your son asked this of you? (I'm not dead yet!) 


What does this say about the father? 


Re-read Matthew 7:6. Was the father making a mistake? 


If you say, "yes," we will learn that in this parable the father represents God the Father. Would God make this same mistake? 


Luke 15:13-16. How are things working out for the son? Are his dreams being fulfilled? 


Read Luke 15:17-19. What motivates the son to go back? (Food.) 


Read Luke 15:20. Put yourself in the father's place. Would you have the same reaction? What if you knew the son's motivation for returning was food? 


Read Luke 15:21-24. My father taught me the wonderful blend of love and judgment. Is there any judgment here? (No. None.) 


How do we treat those who are turning to God? 


Read Luke 15:25-28. Who does the older brother represent? (Us - those who faithfully obey God.) 


Read Luke 15:29-30. What do you think about the attitude of the older brother towards his father? 


Have you ever thought, "I'd like to be like the thief on the cross: do what I want and at the very last minute repent and be saved?" 


What is the problem with this kind of attitude? (Last quarter we learned that God gives us His law because He loves us and wants to keep us out of trouble. We need to trust God. The older son envied the younger son. He did not think his life with his father was anything but "slaving.") 


How are the younger and older sons alike? (Both seemed motivated by what they can get from their father.) 


What does this teach us about our Father in heaven? (He loves us even if our motives are not yet right!) 


Friend, have you ever seen such great love? We are far from perfect. Like Philip, we don't understand. Like the brothers, we have the wrong motives. Jesus says that our love for our children is just the starting point for understanding the love of God the Father towards us. Will you respond to that love today? Will you accept Jesus' sacrifice on your behalf, and trust God with your life?


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 4, 2014)

*Lesson 2 - The Son 
*
Posted: 12 Jul 2014 05:00 AM PDT

Introduction: Who is Jesus? This is the most important question in life. Recall our discussion last week about Thomas worrying because he did not know the directions to the place Jesus was preparing for him in heaven? Jesus explained to Thomas that He was not talking about a map, He was talking about theology. In John 14:5-6 Jesus explains that He is the only way to heaven. Like Thomas, this is something we want to be sure we get right! Let's jump into our study of the Bible and learn more about Jesus!

*Roof Rats *

*
Read Luke 5:17. What does this suggest that the established religious teachers thought of Jesus?* (It was worth the effort to travel to listen to Jesus. He was someone whose teachings were worth considering.) 


*What do we learn about Jesus' power to heal? *(It seems that the power to heal was not present at all times. Jesus healed through the power of God who determined when that power would be present.) 

*
What does this suggest about our attempts to heal sick friends and family?* (The power comes from the Holy Spirit, and it is not always present. God is sovereign in all things.) 

*
Read Luke 5:18-19. Pretend that you were one of the friends who was carrying your quadriplegic friend to be healed. A big crowd has gotten there before you. What would you do? *(Come back another day and get there earlier.) 

*
What kind of person thinks of climbing on the roof, ripping off the tiles to create a hole, and lowering a friend in front of Jesus? 


If you were speaking, would you appreciate these characters creating such a great distraction? Didn't anyone teach them manners? What about having respect for the property of others? *


*Read Luke 5:20. What did Jesus see*? (Their faith.) 


*Contemplate this just a moment. I don't know the customs of the day, but I've got to believe that these guys were violating all sorts of rules of personal conduct and respect for private property. What does it teach us that of all the bad things Jesus could have noticed about them, what He sees is their faith? *

*
By the way, whose faith is Jesus referring to? *


*Jesus says, "Your sins are forgiven." What do you think: is this what the friends were hoping to hear?* (My guess is that they were hoping to have their friend healed of his disability.) 


*Read Luke 5:21. Turns out that this is not a popular response at all. What troubles the established religious teachers?* (They believe that only God can forgive sin.) 


*Do you agree? *


*Jesus is obviously not stupid. Why do you think He gave this unpopular answer? *(Jesus wants the established religious leaders to consider whether He is the Messiah.) 


*Read Luke 5:22-25. What should the religious leaders think about Jesus knowing their thoughts? *


*What is the answer to Jesus' question about which is easier? *(It is easy to say either one (although saying one would subject you to the death penalty, see Leviticus 24:13-16), but proving you had healed someone was a lot harder.) 


*What point is Jesus making to the group?* (He is the Messiah. He has authority on earth to forgive sins. As they know, only God has that authority.) 


Read Luke 5:26. What do you think the people concluded from this? Did they think Jesus was the Messiah? 


*There are many Biblically illiterate people running around saying, "I think Jesus was a good man and a great teacher, but I don't believe He is God." After reading this story, what is your response to this kind of statement? *(Jesus claimed to be God. Do good people lie? Do they make false claims? Generally, people who think they are god are lunatics. Jesus was either right or He was a fraud.) 


Son of Man 


*Read Matthew 20:25-28. Who is Jesus calling the "Son of Man?"* (Himself.) 


If Jesus wants His followers to believe He is the Messiah, why would He call Himself "Son of Man" as opposed to "Son of God?" (Read John 8:58-59. Recall the blasphemy law I referenced earlier? When Jesus clearly makes the claim to be God ("I Am"), the people decide to enforce the blasphemy law by stoning Him. Jesus had a strategic problem. He needed to tell the people He was the Messiah, yet that could get Him killed prematurely.) 


*Read Daniel 7:13-14. What is being pictured in Daniel's vision? *

(The Second Coming. The Messiah coming in power to take His followers to heaven.) 


*What name is the Messiah given here?*
 ("Son of Man." Daniel says, "like a son of man.") 


Why do you think Jesus calls Himself the "Son of Man" all of the time? (This is His cunning way of saying, "I'm the Messiah" without having the crowd pick up stones and start throwing them His way.) 


Satan's Testimony 


Most Americans know the judicial rule about hearsay testimony. To be valid, statements have to be made in court so that they can be cross-examined to test their truth. Admissions against interest are an exception to the hearsay rule. These are statements that harm you. "Yes, I committed the murder" is an example. They are considered to be true statements because you normally do not admit something that would harm you. Let's read Matthew 4:1-4. Is Satan admitting that Jesus is the Son of God? (No. But, it is very interesting that Satan asks Him to prove that He is the Son of God. It sets the stage for the next temptations.) 


Read Matthew 4:8-10. Would Satan make this offer to you? Would he make it to anyone you know? Would he make this offer to a carpenter or a Bible teacher? (Why would Satan give away all of his assets? You would logically make this offer only if you were getting some great value in trade.) 


What was Satan hoping to get from this deal? (The fact that Satan makes this offer is an admission that Jesus is not just an ordinary person. If Jesus were God, it would make sense to offer this trade because Satan would then be "higher" than God. I think this is an admission by Satan that Jesus is God.) 


Read Matthew 8:28-29. What do these two demon-possessed men admit? (That Jesus is the Son of God, and that He will defeat them in the future!) 


Read Matthew 8:30-31. Who is speaking in this story, the men or the demons? (This makes clear that it is the demons who admit that Jesus is the Messiah and that He will triumph.) 


*The Father's Testimony. *


Read Matthew 17:1-3. Who are Moses and Elijah? (We know these are prominent figures from the Old Testament who have gone to heaven. See 2 Kings 2:11 and Jude 9.) 


*What does this suggest about the nature of Jesus?* 


Read Matthew 17:5-6. Who is speaking? (God the Father in Heaven. He says that He is pleased with "My Son.") 


*Your Testimony *


Read Matthew 16:13-14. What do you think about these answers? (They show that the people thought Jesus was special.) 

*
Read Matthew 16:15-16. How do you answer this question? *


Friend, the question Jesus put to His disciples is the question for you today. Do you believe that Jesus is the Son of the Living God? As Thomas was told, this is the key to heaven. Will you accept that key today?


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 11, 2014)

*The Holy Spirit*
(John 14, Matthew 12, Acts 1-2)


Introduction: Have you noticed that even within your church denomination there are different groups of believers? One large group that cuts across denominational lines is known as "charismatic" or "Pentecostal." According to the "ReligionFacts" web site, Pentecostals constitute the largest Christian group - about 500 million worldwide. These Christians have a special focus on the work of the Holy Spirit. What is the focus of your church? Let's dive into our study of the Bible and see what we can learn about the Holy Spirit and our Christian walk!

*God With Us*


*Read John 14:15-16.* Jesus makes two statements: if we love Him we will obey Him; and, He will give us a Counselor if we ask Him. Are these two statements related?


Have you ever wished that Jesus still walked on the earth and you could ask Him questions about what to do and how to live? 

(If you say, "Yes," that reveals the relationship between the two statements. Jesus tells us that if we ask for the Counselor, He will counsel us in right living.)


*Read John 14:16-17. What is this Counselor, and where does He live? *

(This is a reference to the Holy Spirit. The Holy Spirit can be with each of us at all times.)


*Is this better than Jesus still living on the earth? *

(Yes! Jesus came in the form of a human. He could only be in one place at a time. The Holy Spirit can be with each of us constantly.)


*What is the view of the "world" about the Holy Spirit? *

(I cannot accept Him because it does not know him.)


*Read John 14:18-21. Jesus says something very interesting, that He will be in us. Does this contradict what I just said about the Holy Spirit being better than having Jesus on earth?*

 (This gets to the heart of the Trinity. Jesus says that He is "in my Father" and we are in Jesus. When the Spirit of God, the Holy Spirit, is in us, that is God living in us. That is Jesus living in us.)

*
Would you consider missing this opportunity?*


*Read John 14:26. How important is the presence of the Holy Spirit in our life? 
*
(Just as Jesus taught His disciples, so the Holy Spirit teaches us and reminds us of what Jesus previously taught.)


*Rejecting God In Us*


*Read Matthew 12:22-23. What question are the people asking? What do they mean by it? *

( Isaiah 35:5 is part of a prophesy that God will come and open the eyes of the blind and the ears of the deaf. They people are saying, "Could this be the promised Messiah?")

*
Read Matthew 12:24. What did the established religious leaders say was the answer to the question of the people? *

(No, this is not the Messiah, this is the work of Satan.)

*
Read Matthew 12:25-28. What logical argument does Jesus make to counter the statements of the religious leaders? *

(Why would Satan cast out Satan? That harms Satan.)


*Read Matthew 12:29-30. What other logical arguments does Jesus make?* 

(That you would have to overpower Satan to carry off one of his victims. And, Satan and Jesus have incompatible goals.)


*Read Matthew 12:31-32. I had you read this story so that we could focus on the verses you just read. What does Jesus say about the claim that His work is demonic? 
*
(He says this allegation is "blasphemy against the [Holy] Spirit [and it] will not be forgiven.")


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re-read John 14:16-17. Will the secular world acknowledge the power of the Holy Spirit?* (No.)


*What will some of the religious world say about the power of the Holy Spirit? *

(That it comes from Satan - and this is an unforgivable blasphemy.)


*In light of this, how cautious should we be in rejecting claims that something was done by the power of the Holy Spirit? *

(This is very dangerous ground.)

*
When I was growing up, I read an "official" church article saying that a miracle was done through the power of the devil, when the person claimed it was through the power of the Holy Spirit. I read a book arguing that speaking in an unintelligible tongue was demonic. Even recently, friends have argued against something saying that it was "Pentecostal." What does the Bible tell us about these kind of charges?*

 (They are extremely dangerous. We may be speaking against the Holy Spirit!)


*Read Matthew 12:33-35. Why do you think Jesus turned to the topic of trees and fruit? Has He changed the subject? *

(No. We should make judgments about whether something is from God or from Satan. However, a judgment that something is demonic when it could be from the power of the Holy Spirit must be based on a careful investigation of the facts. Good people produce good deeds. Bad people produce bad deeds. That is the proper way to examine supernatural claims.)


*Read Mark 3:28-29 and Luke 12:8-10. These are additional statements on attacking the Holy Spirit. The general theme is that you can say bad things about Jesus and be forgiven, but you cannot attack the Holy Spirit and be forgiven. If you believe in the Trinity, how can this be true? If the Three are One, why is one angle of attack unforgivable while others are not?
*
 (Read John 16:7-8. This is the only explanation that makes any sense to me. If you reject the Holy Spirit, you reject the One who convicts you of sin. If you are never convicted of sin, your sin is "unforgivable.")


*Read John 3:5-8 and Titus 3:5. In what other way is the Holy Spirit essential to obtaining eternal life?*

 (Being born of "water" is grace - we accept the life and death of Jesus on our behalf at baptism. More than that, we die with Jesus and rise to new life when we are baptized. The Holy Spirit renews our life. We must not reject the Holy Spirit!)


*The Power of God In Us*


*Read Acts 1:6-9. What is the last instruction of Jesus to His disciples? *

(To be Holy Spirit powered witnesses.)

*
Read Acts 2:1-4. Imagine you are there. What are you hearing? *

(A violent wind and speaking in tongues.)


*What are you seeing? *

(Tongues of fire resting on each person.)


*What would you say if something like that happened in your church?*


*Why is the Holy Spirit so "dramatic?" *

(Read Acts 2:5-7 and Acts 2:12. The Holy Spirit wants to get the attention of the people. The noise and fire come for a reason.)


*Read Acts 2:7-8. What kind of tongues are demonstrated here? *

(Speaking (or at least hearing) in another language.)


*Read 1 Corinthians 14:2-4. Is this a foreign language? *
(No. In this tongue you speak only to God, no person understands.)


*What do you think the phrase, "utters mysteries with his spirit" means?*

 (Read 1 Corinthians 14:14. This suggests an unusual prayer in which the speaker does not understand what he is saying. His spirit prays to the Holy Spirit, but bypasses the mind.)


*What could be the purpose of this kind of tongue?* 

(The speaker "edifies himself." This seems to be a unique form of meditation which somehow blesses you.)


*Read 1 Corinthians 14:6-9. What is the problem with the public display of speaking in an unknown tongue? *

(It does not help others.)


*Read 1 Corinthians 14:10-12. What are the best spiritual gifts?*

 (Those that build up the church instead of just building up us.)


*Read 1 Corinthians 14:18-19. What is the relative value of public speech in an unintelligible tongue? *(Low! Five understandable words are better than 10,000 words that cannot be understood.)


*Read 1 Corinthians 14:39. What does the Bible say should be our view of unknown tongues?* (It is a low value gift, but it should not be forbidden.)


*What if we say it is demonic? *(You should consider the warnings about the unforgivable blasphemy we previously studied.)


*You could be forgiven if you find all of this strange. Loud wind noises, fire, unintelligible tongues. What should we think about all of this? *

(God is sovereign. He decides how He will make His presence known to us. In the Old Testament God was dramatic when He appeared to humans. Thus, nothing has changed.)


Friend, the Holy Spirit in our life is essential. Will you invite the Holy Spirit in with power?


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 15, 2014)

Introduction: You undoubtedly have opinions on many things. I know I do. On some issues I think my opinion is important because I know a lot about the subject. On other issues I know very little and want to learn more from those who are knowledgeable on the subject. On many issues, what I think doesn't really matter. On a few issues, my opinion can change things. What is the most important issue on which we can have an opinion? I think it is the question of eternal life. Who is most informed on that subject? Jesus! What He did changed the course of human history. Let's jump into our study of the Bible and learn more about Jesus' opinion on salvation!

Salvation's Source


Read John 8:12. "Light of life." What a great phrase! What do you think it means?


What is the advantage of light normally? (You can see what to do. I think the "light of life" means that Jesus shares with us what to do. Following Jesus gives us the secret to a better life.)


Read John 8:13. What kind of objection is this? (This is a lawyer's objection.)


What logical point are the Pharisees making? (A person is motivated to slant the truth to favor himself. In an American court, that would be grounds to argue bias, but it does not invalidate the person's testimony.)


Read John 8:14. What is Jesus' argument about the validity of His testimony? (He says that he has first-hand information about who He is. The Pharisees know nothing about the subject. Jesus has the most informed opinion.)


Read John 8:15-18. What other reason does Jesus argue for the validity of His testimony? (He has two witnesses, His Father and Himself.)


Read Deuteronomy 17:6 and Deuteronomy 19:15. This is the legal rule cited by the Pharisees. What problem do you see with applying this rule to the testimony of Jesus? (This is a witness rule for convicting criminals, particularly where death is the penalty.)


What does this say about the view of the Pharisees about Jesus' teachings? (Either they are misstating the legal rule, or they understand that Jesus is teaching about very important matters - matters of life and death.)


Read John 8:21-24. What is Jesus teaching about? (He is teaching about life and death matters.)


What is at the heart of our salvation? (Believing that Jesus is God. Believing that Jesus is divine. Believing that Jesus can take away our sins.)


Read John 8:25-26. Do you think "Who are you?" is a serious question?


Read John 8:27-30. What does this say about the state of mind of the listeners? (They did not clearly understand what Jesus was telling them.)


How will Jesus being crucified ("lifted up") help them to understand His divine nature? Doesn't that confuse the issue? (Truth will dawn on them as they see His crucifixion and remember what He said. More important, this gets to the heart of salvation. The sacrificial lamb in the sanctuary service represented Jesus. It is Jesus' life, death and resurrection that, as Jesus clearly stated ( John 8:24), is the only way to eternal life.)


Read John 8:31-33. Have you ever been in a debate and the person on the other side is seriously deluded? (Abraham's descendants were taken captive by the Babylonians, and they are now subject to the rule of the Romans.)


What kind of slavery ("truth will set you free") do you think Jesus means?


Read John 8:34-36. Jesus makes clear here that He is talking about the slavery of sin. But, He goes on to talk about slaves, sons and being permanent members of the family. This raises several questions:


What family is He talking about?


What does sin have to do with being a son in this family?


Why does sin control how long you are a member of this family?


Read Romans 6:23. What does sin bring? (Death. The slave to sin will not be a part of the family of God. The slave set free from the penalty of sin becomes a permanent member of the family of God.)


When do we secure a permanent place in the family of God? (When we accept the light of truth: Jesus is the only way for us to be saved and enter into eternal life.)


Read John 8:37-38. What claim is Jesus making? (That He has been in the presence of God the Father. This is a clear claim to be the Messiah.)


Who is the father of those who want to kill those who disagree with them theologically? (Satan.)


Read John 8:39-41. Do these religious leaders know about Jesus? (Yes. Notice the insult, "we are not illegitimate children." They are talking about Jesus' human birth. I suppose they did not appreciate Jesus' statement that they were the children of Satan.)


Read John 8:42-47. Do you think Jesus is clear in what He is saying? Do you understand it? (Jesus unambiguously says God the Father sent Me to share the truth of salvation with you.)


Have you been in a debate with a pagan who seems to be unable to think clearly, who cannot understand the most basic truth?


Read John 8:48-51 and John 8:58-59. What is Jesus' claim? (Read Exodus 3:14. Jesus is unambiguously saying that He is God - and the listeners understood exactly what He was saying because they were going to stone Him for saying it. Jesus tells us that if we keep His word, the word that He is the God who died for us, we "will never see death.")


Salvation's Motive


Nicodemus, an important religious leader, and Jesus are having a conversation. Let's listen in by reading John 3:13-15. Why would Jesus compare himself to Moses' snake?


Let's consider this history. Read Numbers 21:4-5. What do you think about the people's complaints?


Read Numbers 21:6-9. What was the key to surviving snake bite? (Looking at the snake.)


What is the logic of this? (I think it represented the people looking at their sin and its consequences.)


How is this like Jesus being raised on the cross? (When we consider the agony of Jesus' crucifixion, we look upon our sin and its consequences. It is a sobering view.)


Read John 3:16. Why would God the Father and Jesus the Son go through such a horrific thing for us? (He loved us!)


Read John 3:17. I feel terribly condemned and guilty when I consider what my sin did to Jesus. Is that how Jesus wants me to react? (The point is not simply to make us feel badly. The point is that Jesus' death saves me from my sin. Just like looking at the serpent in the wilderness saved the people from certain death from poisoning, so Jesus saves us from the certain death of sin.)


Read John 3:18. What is the key to salvation? (Belief in Jesus. Consider how many times we have read that same statement in the various Bible texts we have studied in this lesson.)


Read John 3:19-21. Recall that we started this study with a discussion of light ( John 8:12)? Why would anyone reject Jesus' offer of eternal life? Why would anyone bitten by the snake not look at it? (We don't want to leave our sin. We don't want to live a transparent life.)


Friend, Jesus is the only way to eternal life. It is a free gift. Will you ask the Holy Spirit to help you to want to live in the light, face the sinfulness of your life, and accept Jesus' free gift of salvation?


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 15, 2014)

*Introduction: In our last two lessons we discussed the power of the Holy Spirit, grace and salvation. That logically leads to our study this week. What would you answer if someone asked: "How can I be saved?" Many years ago, a fellow in my Sabbath School class asked me whether he was saved. I told him I was sure that he was saved because he knew the gospel, he understood grace. However, I as I reviewed our conversation later, it occurred to me that with my focus on grace, I had not suggested that he repent of his sins. He unexpectedly died a little later. Sometimes our conversations are more important than we realize. Let's jump into our study of the Bible to be sure we know what to say when someone asks us, "How can I be saved?"*

Guilt


Read John 16:7-8. My best friend when I was growing up no longer seems to have any interest in me. I used to see him regularly when our travel paths crossed. Because it had been decades since he attended church, I would talk to him about his salvation when I would see him. He used to say, "I've spent years in therapy to get over guilt." I would respond, "Guilt is good" - meaning that he should pay attention to his conscience. My wife says that it is my fault that we are no longer friends. What do you think, is it the work of the Holy Spirit alone to help us recognize our need to repent, or should we be helping?


How are you convicted of your sin? Is it because of the words of others, or the Holy Spirit speaking to you? (I am mostly convicted of sin when I am studying the Bible. But, the words of others also help me to see things more clearly. I believe the Holy Spirit speaks through the Bible and others. However, I know that no one likes to be criticized. My friend and I used to be very open and frank with each other, but I think my wife is right that I pressed too hard.)


If you are worried about the salvation of friends, co-workers, family or neighbors, what should you do? (The most fundamental rule of Christianity is love ( Matthew 22:37-40). I think that we need to love those who are not serious about God, and pray that the Holy Spirit will convict them of their need for grace.)


Read 1 John 1:8. What is the problem with this person? (This person is self-deceived.)


Is this common? (Read Romans 3:10-12 and Jeremiah 17:9. We all want to deceive ourselves about our sin problem, including you and me.)


What does this problem suggest about us and recognizing our need to repent? (We need to give our own hearts a good, long look. Let's look more closely at this in the next section.)


Repentance


Read 1 John 1:9-10. What is necessary for the forgiveness of sin? (To recognize it, contrary to our natural inclination, and confess it.)


Read Acts 2:37-38. What does Peter tell us to do when we are convicted of sin? (To repent and be baptized.)


Notice something very odd. Peter says you will receive the Holy Spirit after you repent. How do you explain that? We previously learned that the Holy Spirit brings repentance. (We know from the Pentecost story that the Holy Spirit was already present in power. It was the Holy Spirit working with Peter and the others who convicted the listeners of their sins. Peter is telling them that in the future they can have the Holy Spirit as an active agent in leading their life and living in them.)


Read Psalms 51:3-4. To whom should we confess our sins? (King David says that we only sin against God. Thus, the confession is to God.)


Read Leviticus 6:1-5. Notice that this repeats the idea that sin is being unfaithful to God. But, what does it suggest we should also do? (It says that we need to make restitution. There is a personal aspect to sin that requires us to try to make things right, to the extent possible.)


Read James 5:16. What does this mean? The texts we read in Psalms and Leviticus say that we sin only against God, does James disagree with this? (This seems to be more like a Christian "support group" situation in which we confess our failures and pray for each other.)


After reading these texts about repentance, why do you think God tells us to repent? Why is repentance directed to God? Is there a practical reason for this?


Read John 3:19-20. What reason does this text suggest that we would not want to confess our sin to God? (Because we love the sin. If we confess the sin, we are saying that we should turn away from it. Confession of sin to God is an admission that we have a problem - and that is the first step to turning away from sin.)


Belief


Read Mark 16:15-16. How important is belief? (It makes the difference between life and death.)


What, exactly, is it that we need to believe to be saved? (Read Romans 10:9-10. We need to believe that Jesus is our Lord, that He died for our sins, and that He was raised to eternal life. We need to believe that He did that for us, and that if we accept what He has done for us, we have died and will be raised in Him to live eternally.)


If Jesus is our substitute, if belief in Him gives us salvation, why do we need to repent and confess our sins? (I've not completely worked this out in my mind, and my thoughts at this point are tentative, but I think that it has a great deal to do with our decision to turn away from sin and turn to God. This is not so much about single sins as it is about areas of sin in our life. We give God all of our life.)


Salvation Illustration


Read Matthew 22:2-3. Often we learn something more easily when it is illustrated with a story. What is this story about? (It is an illustration of the Kingdom of Heaven.)


Read Matthew 22:4-6. Why did the invited guests not come to this wedding? (They were either indifferent or hostile.)


Does that describe the world today?


Read Matthew 22:8-10. What kind of people ended up coming? (Both good and bad.)


What was most important to these people coming to the wedding -- which we learned represents the Kingdom of Heaven? (That they came. They were not indifferent, they were not hostile, they made the decision to come.)


Is that what is really meant by repenting of sin? That we decide to come to God?


Did these street people have help in coming? (Notice that they were "gathered." God encourages us to be saved.)


Read Matthew 22:11. Where do you think the guests got their wedding clothes? (They had been in the streets, they must have received them from the King when they came to the wedding.)


Read Matthew 22:12. Why was the man "speechless?" (He had no excuse. This is further proof that the wedding garment was a gift - all he had to do was accept it!)


Read Matthew 22:13-14. After considering this story, what do you think God means when He says, "few are chosen?" (God cannot mean few are invited. He cannot mean that merit is the basis for being chosen because both good and bad came. What God must mean is that few chose the free gift of the wedding garment. Few accept the free gift of Jesus' righteousness.)


Why do you think that is? (People love sin more than they love God.)


Freedom


Read John 8:31-32. What happens after we receive the free gift of salvation? (We hold to the teachings of Jesus.)


Why? By obedience do we merit salvation? (No. Our robe of righteousness is a free gift. In obedience we experience the freedom of a life well lived. We experience the freedom of being released from the slavery of sin. We experience the freedom of walking with God! All of this reflects our decision to love God rather than sin.S)


Friend, what will you say when someone asks you how to be saved? How about this: Repent of your sins, accept the life, death and resurrection of Jesus through baptism, accept righteousness as a free gift of God, and then experience the freedom of living a life in accord with God's will. If you have not accepted salvation, why not accept right now?


Next week: Growing in Christ.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 15, 2014)

*Introduction: Recently, I was in a Bible study where the teacher kept stressing that Christians are saved "from their sins" and not "in their sins." What, exactly, does that mean? If it means that we are not saved if we have sin in our life, then the statement is false. If it means that someone who is saved by grace partners with the Holy Spirit to live a life in accord with God's will, then the statement is true. Our lesson this week is about becoming more like Jesus - who lived a sinless life. Let's explore the Biblical view of being saved from our sins!
*
*Night Interview*


*Read John 3:1. What do we learn about Nicodemus?*

 (That he was a religious and political leader. I've read that some ancient manuscripts indicate that the House of Nicodemus was one of the wealthiest families.)


*Read John 3:2. Put yourself in Jesus' place. Would you be insulted by what is being said and done?* 

(Nicodemus comes at night, thus suggesting that he does not want to be seen with Jesus. He calls Jesus a "teacher," but does not acknowledge Him as the Messiah.)


*Put yourself in Nicodemus' place. What logic is there to your actions?* 

(You want to know more about this new teacher, but you do not want to appear to endorse His claims - or harm your reputation. You carefully built your reputation and you continue to be cautious.)

*
Read John 3:3. We just reviewed the "relationship" aspect of this interview. What does Jesus' reply suggest about His relationship concerns? *

(Jesus does not seem to care about the relationship aspect of the discussion at all. He gets straight to business.)


*How should Nicodemus understand what Jesus just said? What is Jesus saying about Nicodemus*? 

(Jesus tells Nicodemus that Jesus knows more about having a right relationship with God. He suggests that Nicodemus does not have a proper understanding of how to have the right relationship with God.)


*What warning does this suggest to us? *

(We might know a lot about the Bible, but can still misunderstand salvation.)


*Read John 3:4. How is Nicodemus taking Jesus' words?* 
(I think he is at least mildly insulted. His response is certainly insulting - "everyone knows, Jesus, that what you are saying is physically impossible.")


How We Grow


Read John 3:5-6. Jesus explains that being "born again" is essential to salvation. Being born again is being "born of water and the Spirit." How do you understand this? (Being born of water is baptism. Being born of the Spirit is having the Holy Spirit live in us.)


Jesus says something that seems very odd, "Spirit gives birth to spirit." What does this mean? (It means that the Holy Spirit is giving birth to something spiritual in our life. God is reproducing Himself in us.)


Read Romans 6:4. When Jesus says that we must be born of water, He is talking about grace. Through baptism we participate in Jesus' sacrificial death on our behalf. When we rise from the waters of baptism, we rise to a new life. How does this fit with the idea of being born of the Spirit? (Part of our new life is the Holy Spirit imparting God's nature in us. Helping us to live a life of love, just as Jesus did.)


In the introduction I mentioned the Bible teacher who kept saying that we are "saved from our sins, not in our sins." The potential problem is thinking that our salvation depends on our works, and therefore whether we are saved changes hour by hour and day by day depending on what we do. Look again at John 3:5. Jesus tells us that we must be born of both water and the Spirit to be saved. Does this indicate that becoming more like Jesus is required for our salvation?


Read Romans 6:4-7. What does this teach us about good works? (Our works do not save us, but the point of Jesus' death on our behalf was "so that the body of sin might be done away with." God does not want us to be slaves to sin. He has freed us from the penalty of sin (which is death) and we need to live a life free from the harm that sin does to us.)


Let's get back to the discussion with Nicodemus. Read John 3:7. Is this a mild rebuke? (Yes. Jesus is not trying to flatter Nicodemus. He is not trying to talk sweetly to someone who could be a big financial supporter.)


Read John 3:8. Does this mean that after we are born of the Spirit, we don't know where we are going or where we have been? (No. But, it tells us that the working of the Holy Spirit in our life is mysterious. We know the Holy Spirit exists and is present, just like we know the wind is present, but explaining it is more difficult.)


I want the Holy Spirit to act in powerful ways in my life. What does this verse teach me about that? (The extent of the power of the Holy Spirit is up to God. There is an unpredictable aspect to the Holy Spirit.)


Read John 3:9-11. Do you think that Nicodemus does not really understand Jesus, or is Nicodemus saying this because he does not want to understand? ("You people do not accept our testimony" sounds like Nicodemus does not want to understand.)


Read John 3:12-15. Jesus has challenged and insulted Nicodemus. Is Jesus just making debater's points or does He seek to convert Nicodemus? (Jesus clearly states that He is from heaven. He clearly states that He is the key to eternal life. The fact that Jesus tells Nicodemus how He will die shows that Jesus wants to convert Nicodemus.)


Read John 3:16-18. Do you think that Nicodemus is a good man? (I think so.)


If I'm right, why does Jesus make this statement? (Good works do not save us. Rather, "whoever believes in Him shall not perish but have eternal life." As verse 18 teaches us, good people, like Nicodemus, will stand condemned if they do not accept Jesus.)


Read John 3:19-21. Is Jesus making a statement about their night meeting? (Perhaps!)


Who is the "Light [which] has come into the world?" (Jesus is the light. But, note the close connection between coming into the light of Jesus and our deeds. We cannot love light and want to live in darkness.)


Our Daily Cross


Read Luke 9:22-23. The disciples did not know when Jesus spoke these words that Jesus would be killed on the cross. Does this mean that we must suffer every day? (Read Galatians 5:22. Suffering every day is inconsistent with living a life of joy and peace.)


Read Luke 9:24-25. What does this suggest Jesus means about us taking up our cross daily? Jesus is still talking about life and death.(Jesus is talking about a mental attitude. Either we put our life first or we put the Kingdom of God first. Either we live to benefit ourselves, or we live to benefit others.)


What does this teach us about works? (Works are a natural result of grace. Jesus gave Himself up so that we might have eternal life. That example governs how we should live.)


Is this an easy choice to make? (Re-read Luke 9:24-25. Jesus says that even if we choose to live for self it does no good. Even the most selfish will die. Even if we become the richest person in the world, how does that compare to eternal life?)


When Jesus says a person "must deny himself," is Jesus talking about money? (Notice Jesus compares it with saving our life and gaining the whole world. This covers much more than money.)


What do you think Jesus means if He is talking about much more than money?


Think about your favorite sin. If you turn away from it are you denying yourself?


Friend, we are not saved by our works, but a person saved by grace experiences a new life in the Spirit. The Holy Spirit living in us changes us so that we want to live in the light, we want to deny self to bless others. Will you ask the Holy Spirit to guide you in living a righteous life?


----------



## felic1 (Aug 17, 2014)

blazingthru,this was a lovely message. Thank you.


----------



## felic1 (Aug 18, 2014)

blazingthru

I have never been asked what is my favorite sin.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 19, 2014)

felic1 said:


> blazingthru
> 
> I have never been asked what is my favorite sin.



Many of us would never tell, I would never ever tell, however, I think about the passage where you sins will find you out. 

*Numbers 32:23* King James Version (KJV)

23 But if ye will not do so, behold, ye have sinned against the Lord: *and be sure your sin will find you out.*

Only God knows my deepest struggles and I pray every night for him to keep it under wraps, I did so many things in my life that I would never ever want anyone to know, especially my family. Good Grief.

We talk about that a lot about the records being open and your sins exposed but the blood of Jesus blots them out.  So we keep praying for the blood to keep all that hidden away and not repeating it ever again.


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 7, 2014)

*Lesson 7 - Taming the Tongue*

Posted: 15 Nov 2014 05:00 AM PST

*Introduction: James previously counseled us to be quick to listen and slow to speak (James 1:19), to keep a tight reign on our tongue (James 1:26) and that our words are a consideration in the judgment(James 2:12).* This reflects a statement of Jesus in Matthew 12:37 that our words will acquit or condemn us. Clearly, our tongue is a very important part of living a life in accord with God's will. Let's plunge into our study of the Bible and learn more about it has to teach us about our words!

*Teachers
*

Read James 3:1. What is the most common reason you hear about why some no longer attend church? (Someone insulted them. Someone decided to "teach" them something about how they should live.)


*What warning does James give to teachers*? 

_(They will be judged more strictly.)_


*What does teaching have to do with the tongue?*
_ (Teachers are concentrated tongue users!)_

*
What does James mean when he says "not many of you should presume to be teachers." What do you think he means by "presume?" *

_(Don't take it on yourself to teach. Be sure you are called to teach. Teaching is a spiritual gift. Romans 12:6-7.)_

*
Look again at James 3:1 and James' statement about being judged "more strictly." If we are saved by grace, and not by obeying the law, what is James talking about? Does he mean unsaved teachers are judged more strictly?*


*Is it possible that he is talking about being judged by humans rather than God? *

_(That makes sense to me. My wife used to be unhappy when someone would harshly criticize one of my sermons. I was volunteering my time to preach, she knew I worked hard on the sermon, and she thought criticism was unfair. My thought was that if I was going to put my thoughts before others, they had a right to judge them.)
_

*Read 1 Corinthians 3:10. What does Paul mean when he calls himself an "expert builder?"*

_ (He is referring to his teaching.)_


*Read 1 Corinthians 3:11-13. Who are these people who are building with gold, straw or something in between?*

_(Teachers. The foundation of all Christian teaching is Jesus. However, teachers vary greatly in the quality of their teaching. The quality of the teaching will be tested by fire.)

_
*Read 1 Corinthians 3:14-15. Let's consider this reference to "fire." What does it mean for a teacher's work to be consumed in "fire." Is this the final judgment James is talking about? *

_(It certainly is a judgment, but I tend to think it is a judgment on the teaching as applied in the lives of the students. When trouble comes, whether the teacher is building with gold or straw will make all the difference in the life of the student.)_


*What happens to a "straw building" teacher? *

_(He escapes! His students might not make it, but the teacher does.)

_
*How is that consistent with James' statement about being "judged more strictly?"*

_ (It certainly shows that the quality of teaching has a great impact on students, thus the judgment is "more strict" in the sense that is has a greater impact. However, Paul gives us the sense that the lousy teacher might survive while his students do not.)_


*What is the lesson in this for the student? *
_(Test the teacher!)_


*Read James 3:2. Is James telling us that teachers are perfect?*

_(No. He says (including himself) "we all stumble." When we are testing our teachers, we should keep this in mind. We should not expect them to be perfect.)
_

*What is his point about teaching, stumbling and judging? *

_(Teachers will stumble "in many ways." When we do, we can expect to be "judged more strictly." We all know this is true.)_


*Tongue*


*Read James 3:3-4. James says something hard to understand: your tongue is like a "bit" or a "rudder." In what way is your tongue like a rudder or bit? *

_(A reasonable conclusion is that what we say affects how we think. Our tongue steers our body.)
_

Read James 1:15. We discussed this in some detail before. James says that evil works arise from evil thinking. That would mean that evil works came from evil thinking, not evil speaking. Has James just contradicted himself? 

_(James is certainly correct in saying that sin begins in the mind. But, it appears that our mind listens to our words, and it is affected by what we say. It is a two way street - what we think influences what we say, and what we say impacts what we think.)_


Have you ever heard someone say that if you want to have a good day, then be nice to others, say nice things to others? (I believe that our speech has an effect on our thinking, just like our thinking has an effect on our speech. It may be that when we verbalize something we make our thoughts on that subject stronger. Thus, our tongue plays an important part in how we think.)


*Read James 3:5. This seems to be different than James' bit and rudder statement. What do think this means about the tongue? *

_(Words can great huge problems. The "spark" of a word "burns" your life.)_


*Have you experienced this?*


*Read James 3:6. James repeats some of what he said so far: the tongue affects the whole body, and the tongue affects relationships. What other concept does James add?* 

_(I think he adds that the effect of the tongue on the person is not just temporary, rather it can set the course of a person's life "on fire.")
_
*
Read James 3:7-8. What is the purpose of warning us about the tongue, if there is nothing that we can do about it? *

(_Since James has warned us of the terrible danger of our tongues, I think his point here is to suggest that we constantly evaluate what we say.)_


*Salty Tongue*


*Read James 3:9-10. James just told us that our tongue cannot be tamed, and here is proof of it, right?*


How many of you (no need to raise your hand) can identify with these verses? (I don't often "curse" men (I get annoyed with fellow car drivers), but I know that not everything I say is something I would want to repeat in my Bible class.)


Read James 3:11-12. If you, like me, confessed that our tongues are not always producing fresh water, are we doomed? (In James 3:8 he says producing all fresh water (taming the tongue) is not possible for a human. Perhaps there is a legal loophole here. James says a "salt spring" cannot produce fresh water, he does not say a fresh water spring cannot produce salt from time to time.)

*
What should we conclude? What can we do, especially if you don't like my legal loophole?* _(Two things. First, what is impossible with humans is possible with God. We need to ask the Holy Spirit to guide our words. Second, I think James is trying to encourage us to pay attention to our speech and realize it reflects our nature.)_


Read John 15:5. I attend a small weekly Bible study where I'm not in charge. We were discussing some of James' more difficult statements, such as James 2:24, "a person is justified by what he does and not by faith alone." One of the members of the study pointed to the illustration of the vine and branch in John 15:5-8 and said this visual helped her in understanding the relationship between faith and works. If we are "hooked up" by faith to Jesus, we naturally produce works. We can take no credit for the works, but the works demonstrate the "hook up." What do you think of this illustration?


*Look again at James 3:12. Is this another "hook up" statement by James*?_ (I think so. James admits we are not perfect and our tongues are difficult problems. He says our words reflect our connection. Either we have a saltwater source, or we have a fresh water source. Either we are hooked up as branches to the vine, or we are not. What we produce reflects the connection of our life.)_


*Friend, what do your words say about you? If you don't like the result of this self-examination, why not, right now, ask the Holy Spirit to come into your life and repair your connection with Jesus?


Next week: The Humility of Heavenly Wisdom.*


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 9, 2014)

*A small break in the lessons, to sort of get caught up, sorry I been gone for so long. *


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 9, 2014)

*Introduction: Which do you prefer: to study a topic or a book of the Bible? My preference is to teach books, rather than topics. Why? Because God arranges the order of the material. This quarter we are studying a book! But, of all the books to teach, James would be a contender for my least favorite. On the surface, James stresses works, not grace. He seems to have some sort of dislike for those with money, even though he says showing favoritism is a sin. Some of his statements seem to contradict other statements in the Bible. If you like a challenge, then we have one! We are going to be challenged to dig deeply into James and try to understand what he, through the inspiration of the Holy Spirit, is really teaching us! This week let's start by learning about James' background.
*
*The Family
*

*Read Matthew 1:20-21. What do you think Jesus' father understood about Jesus' mission?*

*
Read Luke 1:30-34. What part of the angel's message did Mary think was most important?* 
(The part about her having a baby even though she was a virgin.)


*Should Jesus' parents have understood His mission? *
(The angels gave Jesus' parents an amazing message. It seems the message was so big, and they were so focused on real life, that they did not properly understand.)


*Read Luke 2:41-43. Why would a twelve year-old boy stay behind in Jerusalem?* (Read Luke 2:45-47. He was having a great time with the Jewish teachers. He loved to learn.)

*
Read Luke 2:48. How did Jesus' parents view this? *
(They thought that Jesus was mistreating His parents. They were focused on themselves, rather than His work.)


*Read Luke 2:49-50. What is the problem here? *
(Jesus' parents did not understand His mission.)

*
Read Mark 3:13-15. Why did Jesus select disciples to be with Him?*
 (They would aid Him in His ministry.)


*Read Mark 3:20-21. Recall that Jesus was born to a working class family. What does it appear they thought about Jesus selecting disciples and attracting crowds? *
(That Jesus was out of His mind. He needed to have someone "take charge" of Him.)


*Should Jesus' parents have understood what was going on? *(They should have understood, but apparently they did not.)

*
Read Mark 3:22. What did the religious leaders think about Jesus' work*? (They said He was demon-possessed.)


*If you were Jesus, how would you feel about yourself? *

(Your family thinks you are crazy and need to be restrained, and the religious leaders think you are demon-possessed.)


*Read John 7:1-5. This is much later in Jesus' ministry. What advice is Jesus being given by His brothers? 
*
(To prove Himself to the world. Perform miracles that many can see and believe.)


*Why did they give Jesus this advice? *

(Because not even His brothers were convinced that He was a proper "public figure.")

*
Read Mark 6:1-3. Is Jesus the hero of His hometown?* (No! They were offended that Jesus was claiming to be someone special.)


Notice the names of Jesus' half-brothers. It appears that Jesus' oldest half-brother is named James. Later in this study, I hope you will conclude that the author of the book of James is Jesus' oldest half-brother. Given what we have learned about the attitude of Jesus' parents, Jesus' family, and those in Jesus' hometown, what kind of attitude would you expect that James would have about Jesus?
** I think that they were step brothers. Mary did not give birth to James he was older then Jesus, Joseph had children before he married Mary, evidently his wife and passed away. the authors notes as well that they were step brothers, but the bible say brothers. *

*The Change*

*
Read Acts 1:10-11. When is this in Jesus' ministry? *
(Jesus has been killed, resurrected, appeared to His followers, and now is returning to heaven.)


*Read Acts 1:12-14. What has happened with regard to Jesus' family? *(They have become convinced. They now believe that Jesus is the Messiah, He is not crazy.)


*Read 1 Corinthians 15:3-7. Who is this James?* ( Mark 3:16-18 tells us that two of Jesus' disciples are named James. Mark 6:3 tells us that Jesus' oldest half-brother is named James. However, because 1 Corinthians 15:7 sets this James apart from the "the Twelve", this appears to be a reference to Jesus' oldest half-brother.)


*Read Galatians 1:15-19. Paul argues that he received his message from Jesus, not from any human. What does this text suggest about James, Jesus' half-brother*? (That he was an important figure in the early church.)


*Read Galatians 2:9. How important is James?* (He is a "pillar" of the early church!)


*Read Acts 15:12-14 and Acts 15:19-21. What do we learn about James here? (He is the head of the early church. He declares his judgment *(apparently on behalf of the early church) on what should be required of the Gentile converts.)


*As we see this transformation in James' views, and his importance in the early church rise, does this make sense to you? *

(Yes. James has first-hand knowledge of Jesus' life on earth from the very beginning. He becomes convinced that Jesus is the Messiah. No doubt James' parents shared with him what the angel told them. Second, it seems natural that the early church would be attracted to a brother of Jesus. They had the same mother. They might have looked alike. Perhaps their voices were similar. Jesus returned to heaven, but His brother was still here.)

**God probably allowed Jesus to look like his family, I guess it would be odd if your child look so dramatically different then the rest of your children. *

From a lawyer's evidentiary point of view, I realize that I have not perfectly "proven" that James, the half-brother of Jesus, is the one who wrote the book we are studying. But, that is the majority view and it seems right to me.)


*The Book*


*Read James 1:1. Given what we have learned, does this introduction seem right to you? *(What James says is no doubt correct, it is what he does not say that bothers me.)


*Why does James omit "and half-brother of our beloved Savior Jesus?" *(He is more modest than most of us!)


*Is his modesty misplaced?* (The early church thought James was special, no doubt at least in part because of his relationship with Jesus. I think the relationship gives him a special position that he should have stated. Perhaps James thought "People already know, I don't need to say it.")


*What significance do you attach to the fact that James aimed his letter at Jewish converts rather than Gentile converts? *(This might help to explain his later emphasis on works.)


*Look again at James 1:1. What do we know about the Jews being "scattered among the nations?" *(Read Acts 11:19-21. The death of Stephen started a "great persecution" among the early believers with the result that they were "scattered throughout Judea and Samaria." Acts 8:1.)


*Read James 1:2. How many of you want joy in your life? How many want trials?* (No doubt we all want joy and we all would like to avoid trials. Remember, James' audience is those who have left their homes to avoid persecution.)

*
What does James say is the relationship between joy and trials?* (He says we should look for joy in trials.)


*Read James 1:3. Looking for joy in trials seems counter-intuitive. Why is it reasonable to look for joy?* (Trials test our faith and that develops perseverance.)


I've got to say that I do not put joy and perseverance in the same box! Perseverance brings to mind a continuing problem. How do you look at this?


*Read James 1:4. How does this explain joy? *(James tells us that trials teach us perseverance, and perseverance gives us all the tools we need. Knowing that is a source of joy.)


*Friend, do you identify with this lesson? Are you one who thought Jesus' teachings were crazy, but later, like James, have come to be a true believer? Perhaps you were the one whose family thought you were crazy because of your faith. One lesson I've learned in life is that if I'm "converted" from one view to another, I hold my new view much more strongly. No doubt James was a strong believer. Will you join me in seriously considering what James has for us in the following studies?*


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 9, 2014)

*The Perfecting of Our Faith
(James 1:2-11)*

*Introduction: In Matthew 5:10-12 Jesus says those who are persecuted "because of righteousness" are blessed, and those who are insulted and defamed because of Jesus are blessed. Most people would call that a bad day at work! The Dali Lama, a Buddhist, has some interesting things to say about being mistreated by enemies. He says something like, "How many enemies do you have? How many people mistreat you? Consider this an unique opportunity to improve your character!" Jesus and James are pointing us on the path to heaven, the Dali Lama is not, but they all understand the relationship between problems and character development. Let's dive into our study of the Bible and learn more!*

*Persecution*


*Read James 1:2-4. What do trials and testing do for us?* (We discussed this last week. It makes us mature and complete - we have all the tools needed to be on the path to right living.)


*Read James 1:5. Wait a minute! If being mature and complete is the complete toolkit, why does James mention wisdom?*


*Is wisdom the same as maturity? *(Maturity can simply mean "old," and we all know some old people who are not wise.)


*Think about this for a little while. James says that tough times teach us perseverance and maturity. How is that different from wisdom?*


*If wisdom is different, how does it relate to this issue of being persecuted?* 

(A difficult experience can teach wisdom to deal with that kind of problem. But, it takes wisdom to realize this. James tells us things we don't like to hear - trials and testing do us some good. Then he says, if this doesn't make sense to you, ask God for wisdom.)


*Wisdom*


*Look again at James 1:5. How do we acquire wisdom? *(Ask God for it!)


*If you are honest, how many of your "persecutions" and "troubles" are your own fault? If you were wise in the beginning, would you have avoided these problems*?


*Is this another aspect of wisdom - wisdom not only shows us the benefit of trials, but it will help us to avoid going through trials?*


*In Matthew 5:10 Jesus says we are blessed when our troubles arise from doing right, from standing up for Jesus. James does not limit the source of the trouble, although he does refer to the "testing of your faith" ( James 1:3). Will trouble be an opportunity for learning regardless of the reason for it*? (I think so.)

*
How often do we teach our young people about wisdom? You can learn things the hard way or the easy way. If you create your own trouble you have the opportunity to learn. But, if you ask God for wisdom, you can learn without the pain. Is this something that we stress?*


*Is some pain inevitable? *(Jesus refers to pain that results from doing the right thing. Living in a sinful world opens us up to pain.)


*Look again at James 1:5. Why does the text refer to God not "finding fault?" Why mention this in the context of asking God for wisdom?* (God will not say, "You've been too stupid in the past, or made too many mistakes, to deserve wisdom.")

*
How is intelligence different than wisdom? Or, are they the same?* (Wisdom can be called "emotional intelligence," and it is something that can be learned. You are born with a certain amount of native intelligence - and increasing it is difficult. But, your wisdom can greatly increase.)


*Read James 1:19-20. What wisdom lessons do we find here?* (These are rules of emotional intelligence. Listen before you talk. Listen carefully. Think about what you are about to say and don't speak immediately when you are angry. The rule is that listening should be automatic. Speaking or getting angry should be carefully considered.)


*What does this have to do with trials? *(If you follow this rule, the number of trials you face will greatly diminish.)


*Faith*


*Read James 1:6-8. What is the context here - what is this person asking for?* (Wisdom.)


*Is God's gift of wisdom guaranteed if we ask and believe?* (Yes! James says that only doubting will keep us from having the gift.)


*What is the problem with doubting?* (It allows our emotions to go all over the place. It makes us unstable. Worse, it denies us the gift of wisdom.)


*Look again at James 1:8. How serious is the problem of doubting God?* (It makes us unstable in all that we do.)


*Do you know people like this? They have weak faith. They are always facing some sort of trial. The result is that their life is "blown and tossed" about. James says the cure is believing God.
*

*Pride*


*Read James 1:9 and Proverbs 8:12-13. James just told us that if we ask God for wisdom, He will give it to us. Proverbs adds that wisdom hates pride. Now James tells us that those in "humble circumstances" should take pride. Is James confused?*


*Are these "humble circumstance" people the ones who doubted and missed out on wisdom? *(It is hard to believe that James actually means "pride." Instead, I think he is saying that if we live modestly because we are poor, there is no shame in that.)


*Read James 1:10. Let's try the Bruce Cameron paraphrase: "Those rich low-lives should be happy to know they will die soon." Do you think this reflects the general teaching of the Bible?*


*Read Ecclesiastes 5:19 and Deuteronomy 28:12-13. What do these say about wealth?* (They say that wealth, and the enjoyment of wealth, is a gift of God. It is a reward for obedience.)

*
What do you think: is there a connection between being poor and being righteous?*

*
Read James 1:11. Here is a hint about wealth - the rich guy dies while he is still working! No wonder he is rich. Is James saying that rich people die more easily?*

*
I believe that the entire Bible is inspired by God. How should we understand James' nasty note about wealth when the Bible elsewhere says wealth is a blessing from God? *(I don't think James is saying that poor people should be proud and rich people should expect to die soon - as if wealth caused death. Instead, James is saying that whether we are rich or poor, we are all subject to death. Human dignity exists for all as long as they have life. The rich man may still be rich ("he goes about his business"), but that does not keep him from dying just like the poor person.)


Read Ecclesiastes 9:4. Would you rather be a lion or a dog? (A lion!)


*Would you rather be a live dog or a dead lion?* (Solomon votes for the live dog. I think that is James' point - death is the great equalizer. The rich should not think they are superior, because they, too, will die.)


*Read Luke 8:14. This is part of Jesus' parable about the Kingdom of God being like a farmer planting seed. What is the caution here about wealth?* (The rich can become preoccupied by their riches and pleasures and turn away from the gospel.)


*Read Proverbs 18:11. Is this true?* (Yes. Money can protect you from many bad things.)


*What is the problem with that? *(You depend on your money and not on God. When you rely on money more than God, money is your idol. You are fooled because you "imagine it an unscalable wall" - and it is not.)


*Consider what we have studied. We should prize persecution. We should take pride in "humble circumstances." The rich will die soon. Is there a theme here?* (Yes, the common theme is to trust God. That is also the key to wisdom, trusting that God will give us understanding about the important things in life.)


*Friend, why not ask God for wisdom right now?*


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Nov 9, 2014)

Good to see you posting again blazingthru


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 20, 2014)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Good to see you posting again blazingthru



Hey Mrs. Lady, Thanks, I haven't gotten my computer up and running yet since I moved. I will be up and running probably this weekend. I hope. my time on here is so limited for now but soon, I'll be back in the mix.


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 26, 2014)

*The Humility of Heavenly Wisdom*
(James 3:13-4:10)


*Introduction: Have you ever said, "That person needs an attitude adjustment?" Have you ever thought that your attitude could use improvement? In our study this week, James has some practical thoughts on wisdom and our attitude. Once again, he suggests some things that seem inconsistent with other Bible texts. We will puzzle out those apparent conflicts. Let's dive into our study of the Bible and see what we can learn about attitudes and wisdom!*

*Wise and Understanding*


*Read James 3:13. Look at the question. What do you think James expected? Would some people raise their hands and say, "Yes, that is me. I'm wise and understanding." *


(I've known people who I think might raise their hand. But, my thought is that James is asking the question to start us thinking: "How can I become wise and understanding?" What does it mean to be wise and understanding?)


Look again at James 3:13, but this time look at James' answer to the question. Is this just more of the same from James: our deeds prove our faith? (Yes it is more of the same, but it is also an opening for a discussion of what it means to be wise and understanding.)


*Read James 3:14-15. Are envy and ambition okay if they are not "bitter" and "selfish?*" 

(Envy and ambition motivate us to get up and do something. But, you can cross a line. Bitter sounds like conflict, and the Greek behind the word translated "ambition" has an element of strife.)


Why would someone boast about bitter envy and selfish ambition? (We see this all the time. Essentially the person says "I am going to fight my way to the top.")


James also mentions "denying the truth." What "truth" is being denied? (The truth that we are, indeed, harboring bitter envy and selfish ambition.)


*Wait a minute! James calls "bitter envy and selfish ambition" "wisdom." What was James' original question? *

("Who is wise and understanding?")

*
Re-read James 3:13-15. Is James comparing two views of wisdom?*

 (Yes. God's wisdom produces a good life and deeds done with an attitude of humility. Satan's wisdom produces an attitude of bitter envy and selfish ambition.)

*
Why does James compare the two? *

(He wants us to choose the right wisdom, the wisdom that comes from God.)


*Read James 3:16. What kind of life does Satan's wisdom produce? *

("Disorder and every evil practice." This motivates us to seek God's wisdom.)


*Read James 3:17. We have the problem of "which comes first?" Are these attitudes the result of heavenly wisdom (much like disorder and evil practice result from Satan's wisdom), or is James describing the kinds of attitudes we need to cultivate to have heaven's wisdom? *

(How about a third answer: I think it is a test. How can you tell heavenly wisdom? It looks like this: Pure, peaceful, sincere, impartial, mercy, good deeds, submissive and a considerate attitude.)


*Read James 3:18. Why do you think James singles out "peacemakers?" "Peace" is just one of the attitudes resulting from God's wisdom, why highlight it?* 

(I'll bet you agree with James: having someone in your life who promotes peace, instead of trouble, is very important. Peace brings a harvest of righteousness.)


*Troublemakers*


*Read James 4:1-2. Look at James' question, "What causes fights?" What do you think about his answer to that question? *

(It seems right. We get into fights because we think we should have something that we don't have.)


*Let's consider this in connection with Satan's wisdom. What tilts people towards Satan's wisdom? *

(An attitude that they have been deprived of something. This arises from bitter envy and selfish ambition. The result is coveting, quarreling, fighting, and killing.)


*What is the solution to this serious problem? *(Asking God for those things we covet.)


Read James 4:3. James just suggested that we ask God when we feel deprived of something. Now he limits our ability to ask. What do you think about James' limit?

*
How many of the things you ask God for involve your own pleasure?*


*Read Matthew 7:9-11. Do you give your children good gifts that give them pleasure?*


*Would you want to give your child a gift that did not bring pleasure?
*

*If you say, "No, I want my child to enjoy my gift," what is James talking about?* (I suspect this has something to do with what is meant by "good" gifts and what kind of pleasure James means.)


*Read James 4:4-5. Has James jumped to a different topic?*


*If you say, "no," what has this to do with God's wisdom - the wisdom that asks for the right things? *

(I don't think James has changed topics. Instead, he says that what brings us pleasure turns on who we have as friends. If we have the attitude of the world, we will always covet (envy intensely), which creates unhappiness, quarrels and fights in our life. We should not expect God to fill the hole created by this envy. If God did that He would promote the wrong goal.)


*The Cure
*

*Read James 4:6. What is the cure for Satan's wisdom, with its resulting envy and trouble?* (Grace. God offers to send His Holy Spirit to convert our hearts. We need to put away our pride, and realize our need of grace.)


*Read James 4:7-8. Would you like a more peaceful life? What practical steps does James prescribe?* (The attitude of submitting to God, resisting Satan.)


*When James tells us to "wash" our hands and "purify" our hearts, is he advocating good hygiene?* (Our hands represent what we do, and our hearts represent what we think.)

*
Is James advocating works? *(Notice that James introduces this by saying "come near to God" and God "will come near to you." I'll understand that as grace.)

*
Read James 4:9. Is this God's wisdom: to grieve, mourn, wail and be gloomy? Those attitudes and practices should make Christianity attractive!*


*Read John 15:9-11 and Galatians 5:22. Jesus tells us that obedience brings joy. Paul tells us that the Holy Spirit living in us brings joy. Is James off on a tangent? This is a serious question because I have heard so-called Christians advocating an attitude of gloom and mourning*. (Look at the context. James is giving advice to those who are coming over from the dark side. These are people who need a change of attitude and a change of actions. Thus, I think James is saying to be serious about our sins. Grieve and mourn our life of sin. Once we bring this sin to God for forgiveness, then joy is one of the gifts of the Holy Spirit living in us.)


*Read James 4:10. What kind of humility is James calling for?* (Look at context again. Humility is submitting to God's desire for your life. If we have that attitude, God will "lift you up.")


*Do[*B]es this look like the advice on gloom and joy?[/B] (It is an exact parallel. The sadness over your sins brings joy for the future. Humbling your will before God, brings glory for the future.)

*
Let's assume that you are counseling young people. How would you lay out the two alternative paths and encourage them to follow the path of God's wisdom?* (Ask what kind of life they want to have. Do they want to constantly be envious and bitter about the success of those around them? Do they want to have disorder, quarrels and fights as a regular part of life? If they prefer peace, satisfaction and honor, then they need to decide to choose God's path and God's attitudes.)


*Friend, how about you? How is your life? How is your attitude? Look again at James 3:17 and see if the wisdom of your life looks like this. If not, why not ask the Holy Spirit to change your attitudes to give you God's wisdom?
*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 3, 2014)

One Lawgiver and Judge
(James 4:11-17)

Introduction: Two weeks ago, we learned from James what terrible damage our tongue can create. Have you ever said something that is judgmental? I know I have. We had an older member of the church who would bring new people to church and at the same time insult current church members. It seemed like she was bringing some in and driving others out. When I discussed the insults with her (I think she was insulting me at the time), she told me that was just the way she was. Is that the way we all are? Perhaps this reflects a deeper problem of thinking that we are superior and everyone should conform to our views. This week James writes about being judgmental and bragging about the future. Let's dive into our study of the Bible and learn more!

Judging


Read James 4:11. James says that judging a fellow Christian is like judging the law. Elsewhere ( James 1:25) James refers to the "perfect law." Are fellow Christians perfect? If not, then what is James talking about?


How is making a judgment about a fellow Christian like judging the law?


Read 1 Corinthians 6:2-4. Paul tells us that we will judge angels. Does this mean that James and Paul disagree?


Let's look again at James 4:11 and add James 4:12. Who does James say is the Judge? (Jesus.)


If Jesus is the Judge, what does that suggest is the problem with us judging? (We are usurping the authority of God.)


Notice that James says this Judge is also the "Lawgiver." What does the fact that God gives us the law have to do with our judging fellow Christians? ( James 4:11 uses the term "slander," suggesting that we are unfairly judging. When James says there is only one Lawgiver, I think he means that when we create our own standard for judgment, we usurp God's role as lawgiver.)


We have two points from James: 1)When we judge fellow Christians we usurp God's role as Judge; and, 2)When we create our own standards for judgment, we usurp God's role as lawgiver. How do explain Paul's statement in 1 Corinthians 6:2-4, where he tells us to be judges? (Read 1 Corinthians 6:1. This gives us the context. Paul says that when it comes to disputes among believers, we can (and should) have the church appoint judges who will resolve the dispute.)


Read 1 Corinthians 5:1-3. What is Paul's view about judging fellow believers here? (That we have an absolute obligation to do it. Paul says that he already passed judgment on this situation, and he criticizes the believers for not having already judged this man and put him out of the church.)


Is this like the prior situation in which a church member resolves (judges) disputes between church members? (No. This seems much closer to the kind of situation that James has been writing about.)


Are Paul and James hopelessly in conflict over the point of judging?


If not, what important differences do you find in these Bible texts? (First, James begins describing the judgment as "slander." This suggests an improper judgment. Second, Paul seems to refer to official church-appointed judges. The church has an obligation to judge. James is targeting the unofficial judges who use their own false standards and are thereby taking the place of God both in their judgment and in their creation of their own standard.)


How does your church handle official judging? For example, when I was an Elder and Lay Pastor in my local church, I recall getting roped by higher authority into visiting a member who was involved in adultery (no other sin seemed to require a visit). I was told by the person I was visiting that "it was none of my business, who was I to judge?" I hated these kinds of visits. Our message to the straying member was reform, resign, or get voted out of the church. What do you think James would say about this kind of visit? What would Paul say?


More recently, the church had a couple of fairly high profile cases of adultery, and to my knowledge (I was no longer the Lay Pastor) nothing official was done. Certainly, no one asked me to visit. Do you think that approach is better than the visit and threaten approach? (Frankly, the only difference in the outcome that I could discern was that a visit made the spurned spouse feel justified. In the most recent cases, the spurned spouses promptly divorced and remarried. That seemed as powerful an object lesson as imposing church discipline.)


Look again at 1 Corinthians 5:1-2. What is the most important problem here? (The church sets a bad example to the world. Church members are "proud" of the sin.)


What does this add to our thinking about official church discipline? (Considering James and Paul, I think official church discipline, in the abstract, is appropriate. At the same time, it seems to be required only when some in the church encourage the sin and the sin sets a bad example, or embarrasses the church in front of the world.)


Bragging


Read James 4:13-14. Do you have a plan for tomorrow? How about for the next year? (I have appointment dates and deadlines that span at least a year in advance.)


Is James saying that is wrong?


Does James win the most disorganized person award?


Read Luke 13:31-33 and Luke 14:28-30. What do these texts suggest about organization and plans for tomorrow? (They support the idea.)


Read Matthew 6:34. What does this say about tomorrow?


Let's re-read James 4:13-14 and add James 4:15. We have read several statements about tomorrow and being organized. What common thread of truth can you find in these texts that supports James? (Planning is fine. But, we need to trust God. We need to put away worry, and we need to put away self-trust. Our lives are in God's hands. I think James' point is to avoid being arrogant about what you will be doing tomorrow.)


Read James 4:16. What problem does James point out that goes beyond self-trust? (People are bragging about things they have not yet done. They boast of accomplishments for the future. How can we boast about a future that is entirely in the hands of God? We can boast about our God, but not about ourselves.)


One of advantages of studying a book of the Bible is that the material is presented the way God wants it presented. James first wrote about slander, and now he is writing about boasting about the future. What is James collectively teaching us about the "big picture?" (We use our tongues to cut others down and to boast about our future. Both usurp the authority of God. Slandering others usurps the authority of God as Judge and Lawgiver. Bragging about the future usurps the authority of God over our future.)


Status Quo Sins?


Read James 4:17. What kind of sin is this? (It sounds like the sin of omission - failing to do something you know you should do.)


What connection does it have with our prior discussion about judging and bragging about tomorrow? Don't those seem like affirmative sins, not sins of omission?


Read James 1:22-24. What is James teaching us here? (I think James 4:17 repeats the instruction in James 1:22-24. James just gave us the "mirror" in which we recognized our judgmental attitude about others and our arrogant attitude about the future. Now he tells us, do something about these attitudes. Don't just forget what you saw.)


Friend, do you recognize your sins in these warnings? If you tend to be judgmental, or brag about the future without recognizing your dependance upon God, why not face those attitudes right now by confessing them? Ask the Holy Spirit to keep your eye in the "mirror" so you will continue to walk the road towards greater righteousnes


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 13, 2014)

*Introduction: A New York Times' best-selling book called "Drive" reports on what makes employees satisfied. It reveals that just paying employees more money is not the key to job satisfaction. Money is important, of course, but only to a certain point. Once an employee can live reasonably comfortably, then what becomes more important is the ability to be creative, to believe you are doing something worth-while, and to be given the freedom to make job decisions. Is this also true for the rest of life? Money is not the mainspring of happiness? James seems to have a bias against the rich. Let's dive into our study of the Bible and see what we can learn from James about wealth and happiness!

Miserable Rich
*
*
Would you rather be rich or poor? I suspect almost everyone answers, "rich." Let's read James 5:1. How would James answer the question I just asked?*

 (_It seems that he would agree with you - rich is better. James says that misery is coming to the rich, not that they are miserable now. It reminds me of James' prior comment ( James 1:10-11) where he says to the rich, "you will die soon." Both assume the rich are doing just fine now, but James says bad things are coming_.)

*
Read James 5:2-3. What, exactly, is the misery that will face the rich? *

_(Astonishingly, James says that the misery ahead for the rich is that they will lose their wealth! The wealth of the rich is going to be corrupted. James seems to endorse the fact that having wealth is a blessing, because having it taken away from you causes misery.)
_

*Another New York Times' best-seller, "Nudge," is about structuring choices. It gives an interesting example about choice. Assume your employer told you that next year (2015)you could choose to have 30 days more vacation, or $10,000 more in salary. You take the $10,000, even though you would be equally content to take the 30 days. If the following year (2016) your employer decides to switch, and give you 30 days instead, you would now be very unhappy - even though you did not have a strong preference between the two. Nudge reports that people feel the loss of something they currently possess twice as much as if they never had it. What does that teach us about James' prediction that the rich will lose their money?* 
_
(It really is cause to weep and wail.)
_
*
Look again at James 5:3. Why would the "corrosion" of the gold and silver of the rich "testify" against them? *

(The allegation seems to be that they did not use their money for good purposes. "Corroded" indicates a lack of use.)

*
What is James talking about when he says that they have hoarded wealth in the "last days?" His audience did not see the Second Coming of Jesus. What do you think James meant? *
(The commentators I consulted disagreed. It could be a prophetic statement about the rich just before the Second Coming of Jesus, or it could have been a statement about the soon-coming destruction of the Jewish nation. I vote for the second interpretation.)

*
Let's assume I'm right, why would wealth "testify" against the rich and "eat their flesh like fire" because of the destruction of Jerusalem by the Romans?* 

(The rich collected money to protect themselves, yet it could not protect them against the Romans. Thus, it testified that they placed their trust in the wrong thing.)


*Can you begin to see why James can correctly predict the coming misery of the rich? His statements do not come from personal bias.


What do you think the rich should have been doing with their money?

*
H*onesty


Read James 5:4. Those of you who follow my studies know about Deuteronomy 28 which says that following God brings riches, and disobeying God brings poverty. Sometimes we add Hebrews 11 to the picture because it says that life on earth is unpredictable for the faithful, some enjoy success and others suffer. Thus, James' theme that having wealth means you have a flawed character has to be reconciled with Deuteronomy 28 and Hebrews 11. What is the reason for James condemning the rich here? 

*(The rich owner of the field did not pay his workmen their wages.)


*What does the reference to "crying out to the Lord" mean?* (These workers believe in God and they have asked God for justice. This tells us that the rich being addressed here have cheated those employed by them.)


*Look again at James 5:4, do you think James' condemnation includes paying low wages, and not just no wages?
*

*If you said, "yes," how low is a sin?*


The AFL-CIO (a collection of American labor unions) has something called the "Executive Pay Watch." It lists the income of the managers of big companies. Since the AFL-CIO does not represent any of these managers, it is not bragging about what it has done for them. Rather, it is appealing to the covetousness of those workers who it does represent. I recall a church member who used to complain about the difference between what her husband earned (a well-compensated engineer) and the top manager of his company. Is that what James is condemning - that owners and managers make more than the workers?


Let's consider Henry Ford. Henry Ford was an early automobile inventor. He used mass production to assemble cars that ordinary people could afford. How much was a man working on Ford's assembly line worth? Let's say each car sold brought $50 in profit, that fifty men worked on each car, and that the fifty men produced fifty cars a year. That would mean the maximum value to be paid to each of those fifty men was $50 a year, right?

*
Would it be fair to pay all of the profits to the workers, and none to Henry Ford?*

*
What is the value of the man who invented that car, invented the production method, and built the plant?* (Let's say a 50% split in the profits between Henry and the workers is fair. The individual worker now gets paid $25 a year. If you agree that a 50% split is fair for the person who created the car, the plant and the job, you can see that Henry would be making a lot more than the individual worker.)


What if we drop Henry and say you invented something, invented an efficient way to manufacture it, and owned the plant and machinery for making it: would you agree to a 50% split in the profit with someone who did the assembly work?


Is paying workers less than the owner the sin problem identified by James? (This discussion suggests that it is not sin.)


Read James 5:5. "Fattened yourselves in the day of slaughter." That is an interesting phrase. What would it mean for cattle? (We want the cattle to be fat on the day of slaughter.)


*If that is correct, what would it mean for humans?* (That being rich has made them a target when their nation was destroyed. The picture is that these rich people have made the wrong choices. They have cheated and alienated their workers, they have used money that belonged to others for their own self-indulgence. This made them a target when the nation begins to collapse.)


*The leading nations of the Western world carry an extraordinary debt load. This makes the possibility of economic collapse more likely. I know people who store food in case of disaster. However, they also store guns to protect their food against those who will be hungry because they have not prepared for disaster. What do you think about this? Is this like the rich who hoarded wealth and the Jewish nation collapsed?*

*
Read James 5:6. Is it okay to condemn and murder innocent men who are opposing you?* 
_(No. James tells us that these are outrageous cases. It is obviously wrong to condemn and murder innocent men. But, if you are killing innocent people who do not even oppose you, what excuse can you have? None. These rich murdered the innocent because they could.)_


*Friend, what is James' message about wealth and happiness? James tells us that wealth is fleeting. Worse, the improper use of wealth and power results in a time of judgment. Is James describing you? If so, why not ask the Holy Spirit to guide your use of your wealth and power?


Next week: Getting Ready for the Harvest.*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 13, 2014)

*Getting Ready for the Harvest*
(James 5:7-12)

*Introduction: In our study last week, James told the rich a terrible time was coming upon them. Part of the reason was that they had been unjust to their workers. This week James addresses a different audience, church members. The message last week and the message this week, however, seem to have some relationship to each other. Let's plunge into our study of the Bible and see what we can learn!*

*Patience*


*Read James 5:7. He says, "Be patient, then." If James is continuing from last week, what are they to be patient about?* (Last week James said to the rich, "Misery ... is coming on you" ( James 5:1). Members of the church were apparently employees who had been cheated. They should be patient because vindication is at hand. God will deal with the rich.)

*
What will vindicate the church members? *(The coming of the Lord - which is near.)


*That is a problem, isn't it? If James had written that they should be prepared for the Second Coming, that would be a good message. But, he says that the rich are going to get justice and their victims vindication if they show patience. The problem is that they all died before Jesus came. Is James a false prophet?* 

(I would have thought God was going to give me justice soon.)


*Read James 4:14. James says life is like a mist that disappears quickly. When we die, these kinds of problems come to a conclusion. Is that what James meant?
*

*Re-read James 5:7 and add James 5:8. Does this sound like James is talking about death?* (No! The farmer sees the autumn and spring rains. They come in a year. James also says "the Lord's coming is near.")
*

If the time of vindication is like an annual event, and James says the time is "near," how do you explain that it has been 2,000 years?*

*
It seems all the disciples thought Jesus return was near. To explain this I've heard people say something like: "Well, if the disciples had thought that the Second Coming was 2,000 years away, they would not have been motivated to share the gospel." What do you think about that explanation?
*

*How many people lie to motivate you to buy something, because the truth would not be very motivating?
*

*Read Acts 1:6-8. What is the last thing that our Lord said before He returned to heaven? *(He told the disciples that God sets the times for future events and it is not for us to know.)


*Does this put James in an even worse light? He says the Second Coming is near when he has no idea - and has been told by Jesus that only God knows the time of the Second Coming?
*

*These are hard questions, the kind you might expect from a lawyer in cross-examination. But, they are not unfair questions. Let's explore an explanation, one that does not involve the assertion that James was not telling the truth.
*

*Crossing Over*

*
Read John 5:24-25. James and Jesus are speaking of the same event - the Second Coming of Jesus. Notice that Jesus says that the time of the Second Coming "is coming and has now come." How could Jesus say the Second Coming "has now come" when it was thousands of years in the future?
*
*
What is the most important part of the Second Coming? *

(Death is defeated. We are given eternal life. Because of the way that Jesus phrases this, I think He is speaking of the essence of the event (which is defeating death), instead of focuses on the timing of the Second Coming.)

*
If you think I might be right about this, what evidence is there that death was defeated while Jesus was still here the first time?* (Look again at John 5:24. Jesus told those who were listening to Him that they could, right now, cross over from death to life.)

*
Do you think that you can enter into eternal life now?* (Read John 5:26. Jesus has the power to give us eternal life. The essential part of the Second Coming - defeating death - can take place right now.)

*
Read James 5:8-9. What could James be talking about here that is true?* (Our Judge is constantly "standing by the door." He is willing to open the door to eternal life right now. When we give our life to Jesus, He opens the door that allows us to cross-over from death to eternal life. The essence of the Second Coming is available to us now. If we realize that, it helps us to be patient with the long wait.)


*Examples of Patience*


*Read James 5:10-11. Why are the prophets a good example for the people to whom James is writing?*(The prophets needed patience because they suffered the most from their fellow citizens. Those who claimed to know God were the main problem. Recall that James is writing to believers who fled persecution from fellow Jews. They are just like the prophets in that respect.)

*
Why is Job an especially good example for these people?* (Job was not only given a difficult time by this friends, but he lost his earthly wealth. That is likely the situation of those to whom James is writing.)

*
Look again at James 5:11. James says look at what God finally did for Job. What God did for Job occurred during his lifetime. How would those to whom James was writing understand this "be patient" advice?*

*
Don't you hate it when people are so theoretical that they seem to have no common sense? We started our discussion ( James 5:7) with James telling people who were abused by the rich to be patient "until the Lord's coming." I then pointed out the spiritual aspect of the Lord's coming, the cross-over from death to life. What about the practical part of retribution against the rich? If we take a commonsense point of view, is James misleading the people to whom he is writing?*

*
Read Matthew 24:1-3, and then skim over the rest of the chapter. What is Jesus describing in answer to the question of the disciples?* (He is describing both the fall of Jerusalem and His Second Coming.)

*
Why is it appropriate for Jesus to mix up the two? *(Look again at the question the disciples asked. They asked about both events. Their assumption was that they were the same event.)


*Does this discussion help us with the practical, retribution aspect of what James wrote? *(Yes. The fall of Jerusalem was very close. The rich who had abused the poor were about to suffer some serious retribution. Having cheated the poor to gain more money would do them no good now.)


*Let's look back at the hard cross-examination questions I asked. Is James misleading those to whom he is writing?* (They were likely to believe the Second Coming was close. But, the essence of the message, entering into eternal life and retribution for being cheated, those truly were both at hand.)


*Swearing
*

*Read James 5:12. Is James off on another, unrelated, topic? *(Read Matthew 5:34-35. Notice that swearing by Jerusalem was one of the grounds for claiming you were telling the truth.)

*
How reliable would it be to swear by Jerusalem?* (I think this advice is related to the prior discussion. James tells his readers don't rely on money, rely on God because He will make things right. Now he says that when it comes to you doing the right thing, don't suggest reliance on anything God has made, rather just do what is right as a child of God. Swearing by Jerusalem would soon prove to be a bad idea.)


*Friend, would you like to cross over from death to eternal life right now? James suggests this is a solution to many of the problems of life. Why not repent, confess and claim Jesus' promise of entering into eternal life today?
*

Next week: Prayer, Healing and Restoration.


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 28, 2015)

*Lesson 1*

*The Call of Wisdom*

(Proverbs 1 & 2)


*Introduction:* Would you like to be smarter? Would you like to know exactly the right thing to say in difficult situations? In the employment related courses that I teach in law school, I include a "mini-course" on Bible-based emotional intelligence. Emotional intelligence is nothing less than wisdom. There are numerous studies that show that employees who are emotionally intelligent are more successful. Here is something you might not know: Employees are not generally fired because they are incompetent. Most of the time it has to do with their inability to get along with others. The Bible texts I use to teach emotional intelligence generally come from the book of Proverbs. The great news is that our study this quarter is the book of Proverbs and wisdom. Let's dive into our first lesson!

Table of Contents


Read Proverbs 1:1-2. Have you looked at the index of a book to see if you would be interested in reading it? Proverbs starts out with an index. What do these verses indicate that we will find inside this book? 

_(We can learn about how to be wise and how to have better insight.)_


Read Proverbs 1:3. What other subjects will we learn about in Proverbs? 

_(Justice. Acting prudently.)_


Read Proverbs 1:4. We are born with a certain level of general intelligence that it seems cannot be greatly increased. Is wisdom like that - we are stuck with whatever we got at birth? 

_(No. This tells us that the "simple," meaning those who are not too smart, and the "youth," meaning those who are immature, can learn wisdom, they can become emotionally intelligent.)
_

Read Proverbs 1:5. Is Proverbs only for those in need of remedial lessons on wisdom?

_(No. Whatever your level of general and emotional intelligence, Proverbs can improve your wisdom and discretion.)_


Sources of Wisdom


Read Proverbs 1:7. What is the source of true wisdom? (God.)


In what sense is the word "fear" used here?_ (It seems to be a call to respect God's view of things.)_


One commentary said this fear had "nothing to do with the superstitious and childish fear of divine punishment." Do you agree?


Read Revelation 14:9-10. Is this angel spreading superstitious and childish fear? 

_("Superstitious" refers to the "supernatural" - which would include the work of God. A fear of divine judgment makes sense. "Childish" fear also makes sense in light of Matthew 18:2-3. Jesus said there that laying aside pride, and becoming more like children, is an important attitude for learning.)_


Look again at the last part of Proverbs 1:7. What do you think about the different shades of fear and the idea of looking to God for wisdom? 

_(Notice that Proverbs 1:7 says "fools" despise God's wisdom. It seems foolish to me to ignore the ultimate fate of those who are lost. Fearing God ranges from respecting His opinion because He loves us and wants us to live better lives, to acknowledging the terrible downside of eternal death. I think all of this comes properly packaged in the phrase "fear of the Lord.")_


Is it improper, or a violation of the principle of love, to talk about the destruction of the wicked? 

_(When my children were young, we worried about them running into the street and being killed by a car. When a squirrel was killed in the road, my wife took the kids down to the road and had them look at the smashed squirrel. It was a powerful lesson. I can see wisdom "beginning" with this very basic point.)
_

What kind of motivation does God give us in Deuteronomy 28? _(Those who regularly read my lessons know I regularly refer to Deuteronomy 28. Just as we saw that Proverbs is for both the simple and the already wise, so God teaches us at many levels. Just as with children, He starts out with rewards and punishments, but then leads us to a more educated view of our relationship.)_


Read Proverbs 1:8-10. What other sources of wisdom are available? _(Our parents.)_


Is there a limit on this? _(If you look at verse 10, it warns us about being enticed by "sinful" men. The assumption here is that you have godly parents.)

_
Why are garlands and chains mentioned in connection with taking the advice of your parents? _(These are badges of honor.)_


How selective should we be about where we obtain our wisdom? _(We need to be selective. Verse 10 tells us that God-given and God-consistent advice is what we need. The advice of those whose life is inconsistent with God's advice should be avoided.)
_

Read Proverbs 1:11-14. What is the goal of this advice? _(To use violence to make money.)_


Read Proverbs 1:15-16. Why is it important not to "go along" with people like this, or "set foot" on their paths? Why not just say "Don't join them in their evil?"_ (This is a very important point in American law. If you are driving the car carrying several "bad" friends, and one jumps out and commits some crime, if you simply drive them away from the scene of the crime you are guilty for the crime! The Bible says "stay away!" This is great legal advice.)_


Read Proverbs 1:17-19. What does Proverbs mean about the visible net? _(Normally, you trap birds with a snare (net) that is hard to see. Proverbs says the problem with the kind of bad behavior described above is obvious to anyone with wisdom. Instead of the evil behavior gaining money, it destroys the life of the evildoer.)_


Wisdom's Appeal


Read Proverbs 1:20-21. Where does the call for fearing God take place? (_Not only at church, but in the public square! It is everywhere if you look.)
_

Read Proverbs 1:22-23. How does this differ from the world's view about following God? _(The world claims that Christians are stupid and uneducated. Proverbs says the reverse is true. Those who reject God are simple (not too smart), mockers and fools.)_


How can we show love towards pagans, and at the same time suggest they are the true fools?


Making fun of your opponent (mockery) is a powerful weapon in debate. When God calls pagans "mockers" does He mean that this debate tool is off-limits to Christians? _(Notice that mockery seems to be contrasted to knowledge. It seems that arguments based on mockery instead of knowledge should be off-limits.)_


If we repent, what will God do? _(He will fill us with wisdom. He will teach us His ways.)
_

Read Proverbs 1:25-26. Now we see that God mocks those who reject His advice. Now can we mock the pagans?


Notice that the mocking is in reaction to disaster and calamity. How does that affect your opinion? _(This is difficult. The picture I see is that God mocks those who mocked Him. Disaster for sincere people is an opportunity to share the gospel in love.)_


The Pursuit of Wisdom


Read Proverbs 2:1-4. What kind of effort is required in the pursuit of God's wisdom? _(We need to make a serious search - just like we were looking for buried treasure!)_


Read Proverbs 2:5-6. As we mentioned earlier, general intelligence is something essentially determined at birth. What about wisdom, can anyone have it? _(Only those who are serious about finding it can have it. The good news is that anyone has the potential to be wise. The bad news is that this is a matter of works - we need to work at it.)_


Read Proverbs 3:1-2. Once we acquire wisdom is it a permanent part of our life? _(We can forget God's principles. The goal is to internalize them. To make them a part of how we think and how we live.)_


Wisdom's Result


Read Proverbs 1:32-33. Do our decisions regarding God have consequences?


Read Proverbs 2:6-8. What aspect of God's care keeps being repeated here? (_God's protection. God is a "shield," a "guard" and "protect[ion].")_


Do you think that God actively intervenes to protect those who follow His advice? _(God's active intervention is certainly possible, but I think this mainly refers to the natural consequences of certain actions. Following God's advice (showing wisdom) protects you against a lot of bad things in life.)_


Friend, are you willing to put in the effort to acquire God's wisdom? Why not commit to that today, so that your life will be on the path to improvement!


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 17, 2015)

*From Ears to Feet*
(Proverbs 4-6)


Introduction: One tip I share with young pastors is that sermons need to be filled with stories. This may seem illogical. If you have 20-30 minutes for a sermon, you need to pack in as much "meat" as possible, and avoid the fluff, right? Wrong! I recall one preacher who went from Bible text to Bible text to pound out his points. Not an ounce of "fat" in his sermon. But, an hour later, no one could recall what he said. If his sermon was heard, it did not stick. Stories make people listen and make your points stick. Remembering a point helps it to shape your decisions. Jesus demonstrated this with His parables. Listening is the starting point for our study this week about making right decisions, so let's jump right into our study of the Bible!

Paying Attention and Health


Read Proverbs 4:20. What is the most important thing about speaking? (Having someone "pay attention.")


Do you think this is easier today then it was when you were a young person? (These days video and smart phones are real competition for paying attention.)


Read Proverbs 4:21. What is the next important thing about speaking? (Having your words remembered. Putting your words into practice.)


I recall a study finding that the attention span of jurors is seven minutes. Imagine that! In a strange setting, a courtroom, when lives or property turn on your decision, and your attention span is only seven minutes! Imagine what it is in church. I've mentioned stories, what else might you do to promote paying attention to your words? (In both my Bible and law school classes I move around a lot when I teach. Asking a lot of questions, audience participation, humor, and visual aids are all part of my strategy of keeping the audience focused. You may have noticed that a great deal of the Bible consists of stories.)


Read Proverbs 4:22. On the face of it this is an odd statement. You want others to learn from you, yet the outcome has to do with life and health. Are you teaching about nutrition? (Recall that the subject is God's wisdom. Following God's plan for your life promotes longevity (see Proverbs 3:1-2) and better health (see Proverbs 3:7-8).)


When Proverbs 4:22 promises "health to a one's whole body," do you think this includes mental health?


Read Proverbs 1:1, Ecclesiastes 9:5 and Ecclesiastes 9:9. Proverbs tells us that Solomon was the writer/editor of the Proverbs. Do these texts in Ecclesiastes sound like they were written by someone with perfect mental health? (My reading of Solomon's writings make me think he suffered from depression. Ecclesiastes 9:5 is often cited regarding the state of the dead, but that makes no sense to me because the next phrase is that the dead "have no further reward." No Christian who believes in heaven thinks the dead in Jesus have "no further reward." This is the statement of a depressed man.)


If I'm correct that King Solomon suffered from depression, what does this say about Solomon's statement that wisdom gives "health to a man's whole body?" (This gives his words more credibility. A person suffering from depression would understand the advantage of following God's wisdom. We know Solomon did not always follow his own advice. Thus, he understood how following God's way helps us deal with health issues.)


Read Proverbs 4:23-25. When you are hearing words of wisdom and trying to put them into action, what should you be doing at the same time? (You need to take some defensive actions. You need to guard what comes into your mind (your heart). This has to do with what you see, what you have as your goals, and what you say.)


Fidelity and Prosperity


Read Proverbs 5:1-4. Why do people have sex outside of marriage? (We like honey. These verses suggest an attraction.)


Why is "smooth speech" part of it? I doubt most people who have affairs do so because of public speaking skills! (I think most people have affairs because of ego. It is a great compliment that someone other than your spouse is attracted to you. That is where "smooth speech" is relevant.)


What is at the end of the honey and ego boost? (Bitterness.)


What do you think is meant by the double-edged sword? (The one with whom you have an affair hurts you.)


Read Proverbs 5:7-8. What is the practical advice for avoiding an affair? (Don't go near, stay away.)


Is that the reaction of most people? (You like the honey, you like the ego boost, so the natural heart gets as close as possible thinking that danger can be avoided.)


Read Proverbs 5:9-10. How does this fate fit with the idea of an ego boost? (Just the opposite occurs. You lose your honor, your dignity, and your wealth.)


Is Solomon just making this up, or does this match your perception of reality?


Read Proverbs 5:15-18. This is an interesting word picture. What does water bring? (Life. Intercourse brings life. The idea is that sexual intercourse is something special between a husband and wife.)


My wife (I've been married over forty years), regularly points out women whose husbands left them when the wife was in her 50's. These men did not rejoice in the wife of their youth. Why not? (Generally, they find a more youthful wife. This is the "honey" aspect of things. The Bible says it turns to gall. Perhaps the gall comes when the new wife realizes she is married to an old man! Couples who have been married for a long time realize the enduring joy in the relationship - at least that is the goal.)


Prudence and Money


Read Proverbs 6:1-2. What is the problem? (You have made a performance promise for your friend or neighbor. A common example would be co-signing on a loan for a friend.)


Read Proverbs 6:3-5. What is the solution to this kind of problem? (Don't do it in the first place!)




What if you already did it? What is verse 3 telling us when it says "give your neighbor no rest?" (You need to hound the one who you agreed to support to make sure that he performs the obligation. The friend needs to be hounded to pay off the loan.)


What other solution does this text give us? (To act quickly. Be prompt about addressing this problem.)


Read Proverbs 6:6-7. Who is counseled to consider the ant? (The lazy person.)


Why does the text point out that the ant has no ruler? (The ant is a "self-starter." He does not need someone to urge him to work.)


Do you think these verses say anything about God's preferred form of government? (It tells us that success in work does not depend on government intervention.)


Read Proverbs 6:8. Why is it important for the ant to gather and store in summer and the harvest? (When the work is there, when it is available, the ant does what is needed.)


What is the lesson for us? (Don't procrastinate.)


Read Proverbs 6:9-11. I recently read a study that found that Americans do not sleep enough. Should those in America reading this text pat themselves on the back?


Why is sleep like an armed robber? (Laziness will deprive you of things - just like a robber. Despite the sleep statistics, this is a caution about putting off work. If you get into that mind set, then poverty is an issue.)


We just finished a study of James, where James has some cutting things to say about the rich. While Americans may not be getting enough sleep, a 2013 study shows that only 58.6% are working. What does this suggest about the source of poverty? (People need to look at the ant and to work when they can.)


Friend, we have covered a lot of ground! What is our lesson in one sentence? Listen to God, put His words in effect, and you will enjoy health, have a better marriage, and have more money. Will you take this path to success?


Next week: A Matter of Life and Death.
Discussion


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 17, 2015)

*A Matter of Life and Death
(Proverbs 6 & 7)*

Introduction: This morning I was reading an article about an atheists' rally. At the rally, they were making fun of Jesus and comparing the atheist rights movement with the homosexual rights movement. The writer of the article pointed out that homosexual rallies do not make fun of heterosexual marriage. Why would atheists make fun of Christians? I've noticed that some former members of my church do not just leave, they attack the church and make fun of it. Why is that? I think it has to do with one of the points of our lesson: our religious instruction as a child stays with us. Those who leave the path of their instruction feel guilty, and so they have to make fun of their former beliefs to help "get over" them. Let's jump into our study of the Bible and see what new things we can discover about religious training!

Neck Commands


Read Proverbs 6:20-21 and Proverbs 7:3. What do you think it means for you to "fasten ... around your neck" and "bind ... on your fingers" the teachings of your parents?


Read Deuteronomy 6:6-9 and Proverbs 3:3. Let's take stock. We are told to keep right teaching in our heart, around our neck, tied to our hands (fingers) and foreheads and on our doors and gates. That is a lot of places. Do you see a pattern here? (The neck is the entry way to the body, and gates and doors are the entry way to your home. Your heart and forehead are symbols of what you think and your hands a symbol of what you do. I think the message is that what we allow in our homes and our minds, and what we think and do should all be run through the filter of God's word.)


What is the lesson if you are a parent trying to figure out how to raise your children? (We need to talk about God's will at every opportunity with our children. But, we need to be especially careful about the "entry points" of their learning.)


Have you ever had to compare two documents to see if they were different? Would that idea apply here? (I think that is one lesson here. You compare what you think and do, what you let in your home and your body, with what is written in God's word and taught to you by your parents. If you are not constantly comparing, it is easy to get off track.)


Imagine if you had such an upbringing and you were an atheist? (It would be constant turmoil.)


Read Proverbs 6:22-23. How will our parents' instruction, if we are willing, help us? (They protect us all the time by illuminating the path of life.)


That sounds like a romantic phrase, "illuminating the path of life." What does it mean, as a practical matter? (How many times do we fail to think things through? How many times do we miss critical facts? Our decisions determine the quality of our life, and the Proverbs tell us that what our parents taught us about God's word will help us to make fully informed decisions.)


Life as Bread


Read Proverbs 6:23-24. We now have an illustration of how childhood teaching (and discipline) can help us. What does a "smooth tongue" suggest? (Easy to listen to her.)


Read Proverbs 6:25. What else is a problem? (Her beauty, your lust.)


Read Proverbs 6:26. Bread is good! What is the problem with being a loaf of bread? (My version of the NIV says, "the prostitute reduces you to a loaf of bread." You are consumable, you get eaten.)


What do you think this means - comparing you to a loaf of bread? (Let's consider a couple of possibilities. First, immorality will consume you. It takes a lot away from you. Second, you are just being used. You meet a need for the time being, but after you are "consumed" the other person moves on.)


Read Proverbs 6:27-28. Would anyone think he could put fire in his lap and not be burned? (People who have affairs think they will be able to keep it private. It is a fun little secret. The Proverbs teach us that idea is silly. It will be discovered and you will get burned.)


Read Proverbs 6:30-35. These verses draw a parallel between stealing to eat and stealing "love." How do people react to these two different sins? (People understand why a person would steal to eat, but they do not understand adultery. If you steal food, there is a set penalty. If you steal a spouse, you open yourself to unlimited damages.)


Let's take a moment for a reality check here. Compare Deuteronomy 17:17 with 1 Kings 11:3-4. Is this the height of hypocrisy: a guy with 1,000 women to sleep with lectures those of us with one spouse to keep our eyes, minds and hands off anyone other than our one spouse? (We obviously have a substantial gap between our teacher's instruction and his performance. However, 1 Kings tells us that Solomon was led astray by his wives. Solomon knows what he is talking about.)


Read Matthew 23:2-3 and Matthew 7:15-18. How do you reconcile these two ideas? (I've often joked that hypocrisy is underrated. There are evil people who do evil things - you should avoid their teaching. At the same time, there are people whose lives do not match their teaching, but they are teaching the right thing. Solomon is giving us the right advice.)


The Analogy


Read Proverbs 7:10-14. Why would this woman mention "fellowship offerings?" (It suggests a veneer of religious practice. This is okay because we are religious.)


Read Proverbs 7:18-20. In our introduction we discussed religious training. Now we've been mired in adultery and prostitution for many verses. Is our 1,000 women King Solomon really spending this much space on the issue of marital unfaithfulness?


Look at these verses carefully, what argument is this woman making? (This will be fun and I can prove that it will not be dangerous.)


Read Proverbs 7:22-23. Does sex outside of marriage do liver damage? Is it really like committing suicide? (I think Solomon is talking about a bigger picture. He tells us that sin and false belief have real appeal. There is a pseudo logic, pseudo spirituality, and a promise of joy. But, it all leads to a painful death.)


Read Zechariah 5:6-8. To what is the iniquity of the people compared? (A woman.)


Read Zechariah 5:9-11. Why would you build a house for a basket? (This is obviously symbolic. The woman represents evil, and Babylon will be the host, the dwelling place, for evil.)


Read Proverbs 7:24-27. When you consider Zechariah, do you think these verses are addressing the issue of sex sin? ("A mighty throng" does not seem to fit our original story of a youth walking by the house of a prostitute (Proverbs 7:7-8). Instead, this sounds like sin in general.)


These verses start out with "pay attention" and end up saying this leads to death. Why would you have to urge someone to pay attention to something that would kill them?


How quick is death from sin? (Apparently not quick enough to automatically warrant attention. My son is a physician, and he says that when he is giving medical advice to those who have cancer they pay close attention and do what he recommends. On the other hand, those who have metabolic syndrome (high blood pressure, high cholesterol and high blood sugar leading to diabetes), pay no attention and rarely do what he suggests. Both lead to death, and diabetes can mean a painful death. Why the difference? (Those with cancer think they face death now, those with metabolic syndrom think they have a lot of time.)


We started out talking about instruction to our children. Is this part of the problem - that we are talking how sin causes death, and they are thinking "I'm not dying anytime soon?"


If I'm right, what we should be teaching our children? (We should still talk about the ultimate result of sin, but I think it is better to focus on the more immediate negative result of sin.)


Step back a moment. One of my complaints about my youth was the focus on sin rather than grace. Have I (we) just fallen into the failure of the prior generation? (I believe both messages are appropriate for our children: grace and judgment for those who refuse grace.)


Friend, will you take temptation in your life seriously? Will you take the religious instruction of your children seriously? These are life and death matters!


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 24, 2015)

*Divine Wisdom*

(Proverbs 8 & 9)

Introduction: Does truth vary for each person? Someone recently wrote to me "there are many paths in life," to which I responded, "but only one leads to the right destination." Lawyers understand this intuitively. The "rule of law" means that you have only one law. Rulers cannot do anything they want. Neither can the ruled. Instead, we agree on what should be the rule of law for a country. You might disagree on how to apply it, but there can only be one law if we are going to have any sense of order. Our study in Proverbs this week is on wisdom. God operates based on the rule of law, and wisdom is a rule about how to live. Let's jump into our study of the Bible and find out more!

*Wisdom's Call*


Read Proverbs 8:1-3. To what is wisdom compared here? (At least two things: understanding and someone seeking attention.)


Wisdom calls from "the heights," "where the paths meet," and "the gates" and "the entrances" to the city. How should we understand these different geographic references? (These are all places where wisdom will find listeners. These are places people meet.)


Wisdom has hired a good public relations team! What is the theological message? (That humans are without excuse for missing the Biblical message of wisdom.)


Read Proverbs 8:4-5. What other excuse for not heeding the call of wisdom is eliminated here? (The argument that some are too stupid or too foolish to understand wisdom. It is truly available to all.)

*
Wisdom's Message*


Read Proverbs 8:6-8. What kind of message does wisdom bring? (One which is true and just. It is never wicked, crooked or perverse.)


Does this allow for several versions of wisdom, some of which contradict each other?


Read Proverbs 8:9. What does this suggest is the reason why some would take different paths in life which are not wise? (A person who lacks discernment or knowledge could reject the message.)


I thought we just decided that even the foolish and the stupid could grasp wisdom? (The important part is "grasp." You have to want to understand God's wisdom. If you do, it is available to all.)
*

Wisdom's Payoff*


Read Proverbs 8:10-11. Why do most people want silver, gold or rubies? (They represent security, dignity, and happiness.)


What does this teach us about wisdom? (That it brings these things (security, dignity and happiness)and more!)


Read Proverbs 8:18-21. How do you explain the relative poverty of Jesus and His disciples? (If Jesus had come as an earthy king, we might argue that He was not tempted in all the ways that we are tempted. See Hebrews 4:15. Jesus had many disadvantages. I think the general teaching of the Bible is that obedience to God brings prosperity.)


Read Proverbs 8:12. The Bible seems to say that wisdom is a cluster of virtues which include prudence, knowledge and discretion. The foolish lack prudence and discretion. Is it fair to say that the foolish can gain God's wisdom? (I think this is another suggestion that God's wisdom changes us. It takes away our foolishness. It includes "knowledge and discretion" and it is a close companion to prudence.)


Do you know a person who has wisdom: knowledge, discretion, and prudence? How is that person's life turning out?


Let's skip down to the next chapter for a moment. Read Proverbs 9:10-12. What is the connection between wisdom and reading our Bible?


How else will wisdom benefit us? (Not only will we have security, dignity and happiness, but we will live longer! Wisdom has a reward.)

*
The Source of Wisdom*


Read Proverbs 8:13. Let's be honest for a moment. Aren't you attracted to evil (sin)? Why does James tell us "Resist the devil" ( James 4:7)and Hebrews refer to the "pleasures of sin" ( Hebrews 11:25) if sin were not attractive?


If you are attracted to some sins, then how can Solomon talk about "hat[ing] evil?"


Who is the "I" in "I hate pride and arrogance?" (If you look back to Proverbs 8:12 we see the "I" is wisdom. As we progress along the path of wisdom we will come to hate sin. Why? Because we will better understand its consequences.)


Notice that wisdom hates pride, arrogance, evil behavior and perverse speech. How common are pride and arrogance?


Look again at the beginning of Proverbs 8:13 and Proverbs 9:10. Who is the source of all true wisdom? 

(God. We need to go to the right source.)


Read Proverbs 8:22-23. What kind of pedigree does wisdom possess? (It was the first of God's works! It existed before God created the world.)


What does that suggest about the importance of having wisdom?


Read Proverbs 8:24-29. What is being described here? (God's Creation.)


What does the creation account have to do with wisdom?

 (This reveals the clash of world views. Either you believe that the earth and all the creatures came about by chance and violence (natural selection) or you believe that an intelligent God, who has rules for everything, created us. Your choice between these two dramatically opposing claims impacts how you view the world.)


Read Proverbs 8:30-31. Who helped God at creation? 

(Wisdom! Think about this. You can have some measure of God's wisdom - the kind of thinking that guided in the creation of the universe!)

*
Wisdom's Way*


Read Proverbs 9:1-6. This paints a picture of wisdom as living in a big house, not being on a diet and having domestic help. Why? 

(To live wisely is to live well. This tells us that wisdom is a way of life. It is not just an isolated decision, it is how we live a good life.)


Read Proverbs 9:7-8. Notice that we now transition to some very specific advice on how to apply wisdom. Who is a mocker? 

(One who mocks God or mocks God's way.)


Consider this a moment. Are we not called to evangelize sinners? What is this telling us?

 (I think we need to ask the Holy Spirit to give us discernment on applying this. Rebuking or correcting someone who wants to learn is one thing. Rebuking or correcting one who is hostile is a fool's errand - he will only hate you more. We should be smart, and not waste our effort on those who are determined to oppose us.)


Read Proverbs 9:9. Who is open to learning more wisdom? 

(The wise and the righteous.)


Consider our last few verses. What does this suggest about how we should evangelize? 

(We need to focus on those who want to come to God, who are curious to learn. I think churches should focus on those who visit. If someone who lives in the neighborhood visits, the church should have a plan to capture that person's name and contact information, and then follow-up. How about putting in place a way to follow-up on those who visit the web site of your church?)
*

Acquiring Wisdom*


Read Proverbs 8:32-34. We decided earlier that God is the source of all true wisdom, and we find His wisdom in the Bible. What kind of effort should we put in to gain wisdom? 

(It is a daily and focused effort.)


Read Proverbs 8:35-36. We discussed how wisdom brings material advantages. What is the ultimate payoff for making the effort to acquire wisdom? 

(You enjoy God's favor. You find life, and avoid harm and death.)


Friend, would you like to improve your life? God's wisdom is the key. Will you decide to make it a daily goal to study your Bible to become more wise in God's ways? Why not make that commitment right now?


*Next week: The Blessings of Righteousness.*


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 15, 2015)

*The Coming of Jesus*
*(Luke 1-2)*


 


Introduction: We start a new series studying the Gospel of Luke. I'm excited, and I hope you are too. Luke is a physician and a historian. He is an educated man who is writing for a non-Jewish audience. When you write, do you want to be clear? I know some writers are more concerned about you concluding that they are smart, rather than being clear. Luke wants to be clear. He suggests that he will bring a better account than any prior accounts of the life of Jesus. Let's dig into Luke and his clear teachings about our Lord Jesus!


The Background


Read Luke 1:1-2. How many have written an account of the life of Jesus? (Luke says that "many" undertook to make an account.)


Why do you think that happened? (Notice that Luke mentions "handed down" by "eyewitnesses" who believed in Jesus. The more alert followers of Jesus realized that it was important to pass down an accurate account from those who actually witnessed Jesus' life - and that would require writing it down.)


When Luke refers to those things "fulfilled," what do you think he means? (He believes that Jesus fulfilled the Old Testament prophecies about the Messiah. Thus, Luke believes that Jesus continues the message of the Old Testament.)
Read Luke 2:3-4. If many have already written an account, why does Luke think he needs to write one? (When Luke uses the term "orderly account," that tells me he thinks prior accounts are missing something important - a proper order.)


How accurate an account is Luke making? (He is familiar with "many" other accounts. He says he has "carefully investigated everything from the beginning" so that those who read his account may have "certainty" about what happened. Sounds wonderful to me!)
Read Acts 1:1-3. What does this tell us about Luke's writings? (He is the historian of the early church. He wrote his first volume (the Gospel of Luke) to record Jesus' teachings and actions until the time He was taken to heaven. The second volume is about the proof of Jesus' resurrection and the leadership of the Holy Spirit in the early church.)


Aside from Luke's assurance that he is being careful, accurate and orderly, why should we believe his accounts? (We see that he is convinced. He has been involved, he has investigated, and he believes that Jesus is the Messiah.)

John the Baptist


Read Luke 1:5-7. We have a short biography of Zechariah and Elizabeth. Are they good people? (Yes.)


Are they happy people? (They are getting old and they missed the joy of having children.)
Read Luke 1:8-13. Did Zechariah and Elizabeth care about not having children? (Yes. They have apparently been praying about this for a long time.)


How do you react when you are obedient to God, you have been asking for a long time for some good thing, and God does nothing? (Heaven kept a record of their prayers for a child.)


How did Zechariah come to be in the temple? (He was both assigned (with his group) to temple duty, and he was chosen by "lot" to serve inside the temple.)


Do you think this is unnecessary detail? (No. It shows how God used existing order and divine direction to put Zechariah and the angel together.)

Read Luke 1:14-17. Study these words carefully, What is the angel saying about the future of their son, John?


Now think about all of the rebellious thoughts that Zechariah and Elizabeth could have had (and probably did have) against God. They were obedient, yet the desire of their lives was withheld from them. What lesson do we learn about prayers that seem unanswered? (God has something much greater in mind. We need to trust God's love for us!)
Read Luke 1:18-20. What does this tell us about Zechariah's faith? (Look again at Luke 1:6. He is called "upright" and "blameless." Praise God for His generous view of us! When the prayer of Zechariah's life is about to be fulfilled, he expresses doubt!)


Consider Gabriel's reaction to Zechariah's doubt. What would you have said if you were Gabriel? (I would have been irritated with his doubt. "Remember those prayers of yours?" "I've come a long way." "How many angels have you talked to in the past?")


How did Gabriel "prove" his statement? (He describes his "credentials." Then he brings immediate proof of the credibility of his words.)

Jesus


Read Luke 1:26-28. The sixth month of what? (We skipped reading a few verses. If you look at Luke 1:24 you will see that the story picks up in the sixth month of Elizabeth's pregnancy. Gabriel is traveling to earth at least twice a year!)


How would you like this greeting?
Read Luke 1:29. Why would Mary be troubled? (If someone walked up to me with many compliments, I might wonder what that person wanted.)


Read Luke 1:30-33. Do you have high hopes for your children? Take just a few moments and consider what Mary learned about the future of her Son!


Read Luke 1:34. Of all the questions Mary might have asked about this amazing prophecy, why does she ask this one? (This one has the most immediate impact on her.)


Compare what Mary asked in Luke 1:34 with what Zachariah asked in Luke 1:18. Which is better? (Zachariah wanted a guarantee that Gabriel was telling the truth, whereas Mary wanted to understand the process.)
Read Luke 1:35-38. What do you think about Mary's faith?


Is God still in the business of selecting special children for special parents?
The Birth of Jesus


Read Luke 2:1-7. Let's consider what we have discussed so far. God arranged for Zachariah to be at the right place to meet the angel, God performed a miracle for the births of John and Jesus. Is God on vacation when Jesus is born? Why not also work out a room and bed in the inn?


What do you think Mary thought about the great contrast between her circumstances and the fact her child was the Messiah/King? (God has a strategy. I think that strategy has something to do with humans being able to identify with their incarnate God.)
Read Luke 2:8-15. Why did the angels appear to shepherds? Were these the prominent citizens of the day? (Read Genesis 46:34. It was not a top profession, at least not in Egypt. I think God's strategy is getting clearer.)


Read Luke 2:16-20. What was Mary pondering? Do you think it was that the arrival of her King was not exactly how she would have imagined it? Or, is she still having trouble adjusting to the idea that her Son is the Messiah/King, and these shepherds just confirmed that He was "Christ the Lord" ( Luke 2:11)?


Read Luke 2:25-27. How important is the Holy Spirit in the life of Simeon? (He was a Spirit-filled man, just as we should be.)


What do you think about the angels speaking to the shepherds and the Holy Spirit speaking to Simeon? (This is heaven's coordinated effort.)
Read Luke 2:28-33. Why were Mary and Joseph amazed at Simeon's statement? (This shows they still had not completely grasped the nature of their Son.)


What do you think about his reference to the Gentiles? (Good news for us!)


Simeon follows the shepherds in meeting Jesus. Why not let the Spirit-filled guy who was waiting for Jesus be first? (More of God's strategy? Consider Matthew 9:13.)
Friend, what do you think of a God who gives up so much to be with us? When I asked you to consider God's strategy, was it a strategy to benefit God? Of course not. What about deciding today to adopt a strategy of life that will benefit others?


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 15, 2015)

*Baptism and Temptations*
*(Luke 3 & 4)*


 


Introduction: Have you wondered how you should share the gospel with those around you? Jesus calls us to tell others about Him, but exactly how is a challenge. Hold on to your hat as we study the approach of John the Baptist! How do you deal with temptation in your life? We are also going to look at how Jesus and the Holy Spirit teamed up to defeat Satan's temptations. Let's dig into our study of Luke!


John the Baptist


Read Luke 3:1-3. What is unique about this introduction regarding the time and location that John the Baptist began his ministry? (Remember that Luke told us he intended to write an "orderly account" ( Luke 1:3)? Luke is being very clear about when and where John began his work.)


Read Luke 3:4-6. Why bring Isaiah into this? (Luke shows us that John is the fulfillment of Old Testament prophecy - a prophecy about the preparation for the coming of the Messiah.)


Read Luke 3:7-9. Have you heard the phrase "seeker friendly?" What do you think about an outreach that has this kind of tone and feel?


For those of you who are familiar with this reference, does this sound like a Westboro Baptist approach?


Does John have righteousness by faith confused? He says "produce fruit in keeping with repentance." Why not "repent and be saved by grace?"


What does John say about the value of being children of Abraham? (It is as valuable as being a rock.)


What accounts for all of these insults? (Notice something very important here. John is not reaching out to traditional sinners. He is not seeking the "unchurched." This is his approach to those who believe they are saved. These are people who are proud of their righteousness. This is an address to those who have been in the church a very long time - and are confident of their proper living.)
Read Luke 3:10-11. How does this approach work? (Well! The crowd wants to know how they should change.)




Consider John's response. Again he fails to mention grace, he plunges right into works. Why?




Look again at Luke 3:8. Is this a missed opportunity to share grace? (What I see is an assumption of righteousness by the people, and John says, "Your works do not match your claims. You do not act like you repented.")
Read Luke 3:12-14. Wait a minute! These don't sound like those confident in their relationship with God. Are my previous assumptions wrong? (It says tax collectors "also came" - which indicates they are not part of the original audience.)


Apply this kind of advice to your life. Whatever is your sin, whatever is your selfishness, whatever is your failing, I tell you "Stop it right now. Do what is right." What is your reaction - assuming that you want to be saved?
Read again Luke 3:4. What is John the Baptist's role in life? (To prepare people for Jesus.)


How do you think John is doing in his assigned role? (It is a universal truth that you must be willing to admit your sins if you are going to turn away. You must admit your inability to overcome sin for you to desire God's grace. All of these insults and calls to works makes perfect sense to prepare for the One who gives us grace! Praise God!)


How, then, should we approach sinners? (It depends! If they believe they are righteous, then the "viper" approach may be right. If they believe they are righteous, then the "how do your works line up with your faith" approach may work. If they are broken sinners, "a bruised reed He will not break, a smoldering wick He will not snuff out." Isaiah 42:3. Ask the Holy Spirit to give you wisdom.)

Jesus


Read Luke 3:15-17. How did John compare himself to Jesus? (Jesus was more powerful.)


What does John mean when he says Jesus will "baptize you with the Holy Spirit and with fire?" (Clearly, Jesus was introducing the people to the Holy Spirit in power. "Fire" is clarified in Luke 3:17 to mean that Jesus is also bringing judgment.)
Read Luke 3:21-22. Why would Jesus get baptized? (Recall that last week we discussed why Jesus had no hotel room, why shepherds greeted Him - all things that seemed beneath a King. I think that all of this, including His baptism, says to humans "I am one of you.")


Why do you think the Holy Spirit took the form of a dove? Why not fire? (Don't doves seem peaceful? This seems to be a picture of quiet assurance.)


What does heaven say about Jesus? (He is God. He is the "Son.")

The Challenge


Read Luke 4:1-2. Why would the Holy Spirit lead Jesus into the area where He faced temptation? Isn't this just the opposite ofthe Lord's prayer ( Luke 11:4)"lead us not into temptation?"


Read Luke 4:3-4. How long do you think Satan and his confederates spent planning this temptation?


How skillful is this temptation?


How would you compare it to Genesis 3:1-4? (I think the approach to Eve was much more cunning than the rather primitive "Prove you are God by creating bread.")


If you agree with me, why is Satan "off his game?" Meaning that he is below his normal performance standards. (This is what I think the Holy Spirit is doing - bringing Jesus to Satan before Satan is fully ready. Satan came to Eve in his own time. The Holy Spirit chose the time for Jesus to meet Satan's temptation.)
Read Luke 4:5-8. What was Jesus' mission on earth? (Part of it was to win back the world from Satan.)


What, then, is the nature of this temptation? (To take a short-cut that would avoid all of the pain and suffering.)


How would Satan use that temptation in your life?
Read Luke 4:9-12. How did Jesus respond to every temptation? (He cited the Bible.)


What is unique about this temptation? (Satan quotes the Bible!)


What is the lesson for us? (Temptation may come in a religious context. We should be students of the Bible so that we can better understand God's will.)
Did you notice that this temptation started just like the first temptation: "If you are the Son of God." What is Satan's strategy? (He challenged Jesus to prove His worth, to prove His claim.)


Would it be fair to say this is an appeal to pride? If you say, "yes," what is the appeal in Genesis 3:5? (It seems very similar - an appeal to Eve's pride. Her desire to be like God.)


If we see a pattern here, what temptation does Satan bring to you that appeals to your pride?

Read Luke 4:13. Is Satan permanently defeated? (No.)


For what is Satan waiting? ("An opportune time." This adds further evidence for my thinking that the Holy Spirit brought the fight to Satan before Satan was ready. But, it is also a warning to us that Satan's confederates will tempt us when we are most vulnerable.)
Read Luke 4:14. What is consistent through all of these temptations? (Jesus is filled with the Holy Spirit!)


Friend, do you want to have victory over the sins in your life? Pray for the Holy Spirit to come in power and thank Jesus for His victory over temptation. His perfect life and sacrifice allow us, by grace, to become righteous. Why not repent, ask for the Holy Spirt, and accept Jesus' grace right now?


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 17, 2015)

*Who Is Jesus Christ?*

*(Luke 4,7 & 9)*

*Introduction: The debate continues as to the nature of Jesus. Was He merely a great man, a good prophet, or was He fully God and fully man? Was He the Messiah, the Son of God? Luke, we decided, is fully convinced of what he is writing. So, far, he recorded that Gabriel and the angels said Jesus was God. Let's dive in and continue to explore what Luke records that Jesus said about Himself!*

*Nazareth*

*Read Luke 4:14-15. What kind of reputation does Jesus enjoy?*

_ ("Everyone praised Him.")_

*Read Luke 4:16-21. What does Jesus mean when He says "this scripture is fulfilled in your hearing?" *

(_This comes from Isaiah 61:1-2 and Isaiah 42:7. These are prophecies about freedom and healing. This suggests that Jesus is going to release and heal the Jewish people, meaning He is the Messiah.)_

*Read Luke 4:22. How did the people react? *

(_It seems they were very impressed, but then they said, "Wait a minute, isn't this Joseph's son, the guy who worked in the carpentry shop?")_

*Read Luke 4:23. Is Jesus reading their minds? *_(Yes.)_

*What are they thinking?* (_Right after the "Wait a minute," they recall the stories about Jesus' miracles, and so they think that a miracle or two will help confirm that they should consider His claim to be the Messiah.)_

*Read Luke 4:24-27. Is Jesus going to perform a miracle for them? *(No!)

*Why not?* _(First, Jesus says they will not accept Him because they know He grew up there. Second, He says that God has a practice of helping those who are not Jewish, when at the same time Jews are in need.)_

*Put yourself in the place of the Jews of Nazareth. How would you react to this? *(I would be insulted. Why not give me a chance to believe? Why assume I will not, and then insult me by saying God helps non-Jews.)

*Read Luke 4:28-29. Would you get that mad?* (No. I would simply be insulted - hardly mad enough to try to kill Jesus.)

*Was Jesus raised in a town filled with lunatics - people with an anger management problem? Or, can you explain this behavior?* _(Moses told them in Leviticus 24:16 that those engaged in blasphemy should be put to death. This proves our understanding of what Jesus was saying in the synagogue. They understood Him to claim to be the Messiah - the coming God who would save them. Thus, killing Jesus (if He was not the Messiah) was required by Moses. Luke shows us both what Jesus said and how the crowd understood it.)_

*Read Luke 4:30. How do you walk through a crowd that wants to kill you? Isn't the best approach to start running as fast as you can?* _(Luke wants us to know that something extraordinary happened. Jesus walked through the crowd like He was invisible.)_

*What does this say about Jesus?* _(He said He was the Messiah, and God protected Him thereafter.)_

*Demon*

*Read Luke 4:31-34. Why does Luke record the statement of the demon?* _(The fallen angels with Satan know Jesus, and they know He is "the Holy One of God.)_

*What do demons think Jesus has in mind for them*? _(Destruction.)_

*Read Luke 4:35-37. Why didn't the people remark about what the demon said about Jesus?* _(They were not crediting the witness of demons, but Luke has now told us that both unfallen angels ( Luke 2:9-13)and fallen angels testify that Jesus is God.)_

*Disciples*

*Read Luke 9:18? Put yourself in Jesus' place. Why would you ask this?* (A central part of Jesus' mission was to let the people know that He was the Messiah. He was taking a survey on His progress.)

*Read Luke 9:19. Is this an encouraging response?* (They think Jesus is special, but not the Messiah.)

*Read Luke 9:20-21. Peter gets the answer exactly right. Why would Jesus tell them not to tell the very thing that Jesus needs to have known?* (_Read Luke 9:22. Robertson's New Testament Word Pictures tells us that this occurred after the feeding of the 5,000, where the people tried to make Jesus King ( John 6:15). Luke 9:22 reveals that Jesus has a time-line. Jesus had to preserve a careful balance to maintain His timing - to do things that would cause people to later believe He was the Messiah, but at the same time avoid starting a revolution right now.)_

*Read Luke 9:23-27. If the crowd wants to make Jesus King, and Jesus is concerned about this, what do you think the disciples want?*

*How does this series of verses speak to the thoughts of the disciples?* (No doubt they wanted Jesus to declare as King more than any of the others. But, Jesus is telling them this is a much more complicated question - that glory comes much later. First, is sacrifice.)

Notice the very peculiar thing that Jesus says in Luke 9:27. Is Jesus saying that His Second Coming will be in their lifetime? We know that did not happen.

*John the Baptist*

*Read Luke 7:17-20. Why would John the Baptist ask such a thing? *_(The Jamieson, Fausset and Brown Commentary points out that John the Baptist had been imprisoned for a year. Re-read Luke 3:4-5. No doubt John wondered why Jesus had not done these dramatic things - and freed him from prison while He was doing it. This created doubt.)_

*What about you, do you sometimes doubt when things are not going as you think they should?* _(Consider that Jesus said about John "there is no one greater than John." Luke 7:28.)_

*Read Luke 7:21-23. What do you think about Jesus' answer? Does He give John an answer?* _(I think He gives John an answer without specifically saying that He is the Messiah. He encourages John to "not fall away," not to become discouraged because Jesus is not doing everything John expected.)_

*Transfiguration*

*Read Luke 9:28-31. Who are these people*? _(Moses was raised from the dead (Jude 9) and Elijah was taken to heaven while he was still alive ( 2 Kings 2:11). These are the heavenly representatives of those who will be resurrected from the dead, and those who will be translated alive at the Second Coming.)_

*What is the topic of their discussion*? (_Jesus returning to heaven! They missed Him and no doubt thought Jesus was anxious to return.)_

*Read Luke 9:32. What have Peter, John and James seen?* _(Re-read Luke 9:27-28. We now see that Jesus' prediction that "some who are standing here" will "see the kingdom of God" took place eight days later! Jesus was not talking about His Second Coming.)_

*Read Luke 9:33-34. Why is Peter speaking nonsense? What happened while he was speaking?* _(Peter is overwhelmed, thinks he needs to say something, but does not know what to say. In the meantime a cloud surrounds them and it is very scary time.)_

*Read Luke 9:35-36. Who is Jesus? *_(Luke records that God said Jesus is His Son!)_

*Friend, what do you say about Jesus? We have the witness of the Old Testament about a coming* *Messiah. We have the witness of the angels, both those who did not sin and those who did. We have Jesus' statement that He is the fulfillment of prophecy, and we have God's affirmation that Jesus is His Son. Luke wants us to be absolutely clear on his belief that Jesus is the Son of God. How about you, will you affirm your faith that Jesus is God?*


----------



## blazingthru (May 10, 2016)

*Son of David*
*(Matthew 1-2)*

Introduction: We start a new series about the Gospel of Matthew. Matthew was a disciple of Jesus who had been a tax collector for the Romans - a profession despised by the Jews. What a miraculous turn-around that Matthew should write one of the accounts of Jesus! What an interesting background for Matthew's writing. Let's dive into our study and learn more!


Background


Read Matthew 9:9. What skills does a tax collector bring to Jesus' mission?


(Tax collectors "bid" to collect the taxes for a certain region. Matthew's profit was the difference between what he paid the Romans for the right to collect taxes and the amount he collected. This requires someone who keeps careful records, has initiative and intelligence.)​

Read Matthew 9:10-11. Why would the Pharisees ask this question of the disciples, rather than Jesus? 



(They probably thought the disciples had the same low view of tax collectors as they did. This teaches us something else about Matthew, he didn't care what others thought about him - or at least he cared less than he cared about having money.)




If Matthew cared so much about money, why did he leave his tax collector's booth and follow Jesus? (Apparently, he had decided it was time for a change. Are you ready for change?)




The Genealogy of Jesus


Quickly scan Matthew 1:1-16. Put yourself in Matthew's place, how would you start a book about Jesus? Would you want it to be dull and tedious?(That would not be my goal. But, since Matthew was already detail oriented, that would be a part of how he normally looked at things. This is obviously a lot of detail.)


Read Matthew 1:1. Why would Matthew decide to start out naming these two men as being in Jesus' ancestry? (If, like Matthew, you have a bad background, you might decide to start out showing that Jesus has a great background. Matthew links Jesus to the two most prominent men in Jewish history. Abraham is the great man of righteousness and David is the great warrior king.)


Read Isaiah 11:1-2. Who is Jesse? ( Matthew 1:6 reveals Jesse is the "father of King David.")


Matthew's readers would be familiar with Isaiah 11. What is the importance of this link to King David? (Isaiah 11 is a prophecy about the coming Messiah.)


Read Revelation 5:5. What does this reveal about the preaching of the disciples? (They linked the triumphant Jesus to King David.)



Read Acts 2:29-33. Peter ( Acts 2:14) made this statement on Pentecost. What does this tell us about the Spirit-directed understanding of Jesus' disciples? (Jesus fulfills the prophecies pointing to the Messiah.)


Read Genesis 12:1-3. Explain the last part of this promise to Abraham? (This is a promise that the Messiah will come through Abraham. Matthew is not just connecting Jesus with important people in Jewish history, he begins his argument by making these links to show that Jesus is the Messiah.)



We won't go through all of the detail that Matthew lays out to show the human ancestry of Jesus, but does this detail make sense for a man who is used to keeping meticulous records? (Yes. Matthew provides proof to those who doubt the bona fides of Jesus' heritage. Let's peek at a couple of interesting points in this detailed proof.)


Read Matthew 1:3 and Matthew 1:5-6. We see three women listed, Tamar, Rahab and "Uriah's wife." What do you know about these three women? (Genesis 38 reveals that Tamar posed as a prostitute. Joshua 6 discloses that Rahab was a prostitute. 2 Samuel 11 tells us that Bathsheba (Uriah's wife) was involved in a sex scandal with King David.)


Matthew does not need to name these three women. Since he is trying to show Jesus' bona fides, why would he add them to Jesus' human history? (Recall that Matthew has a dubious background. Matthew probably added them to show that Jesus could sympathize with someone like him and the rest of us sinners.)



Read Matthew 1:17. Consider how the Jews were doing during those three periods of time. If Abraham and David represented the time the nation was moving towards greatness, what about the next two periods? (The nation is not doing well.)


What point is Matthew making about Jesus? (By pointing to the downhill slide of Jewish fortunes, Matthew underscores the need for Jesus, for a Messiah to rescue them.)




Birth of Jesus


Read Matthew 1:18-19. What amazing fact does Matthew reveal? (Jesus not only has a fabulous human ancestry, but Jesus is also God. The Holy Spirit is His "Father.")


Why add the part about Joseph's thoughts of a quiet divorce? (It shows that Joseph is a good man, and it makes Matthew think that Jesus has something in common with him - a background which others will question.)



Read Matthew 1:20-21. What claim is Matthew making about Jesus? (Jesus, fully man and fully God, will save His people from their sins. This is the Messiah. We now have an additional witness to the angelic testimony.)


Read Matthew 1:22-23. Matthew faces a real challenge. A man with an unsavory background is writing a book about a man who was crucified by the Roman authorities. His story is that Jesus was born unlike any other person in history. Credibility is Matthew's greatest problem. How does he try to meet that challenge? (Once again, he directs the attention of his readers to a Messianic prophecy of Isaiah, specifically Isaiah 7:14.)


Would this convince you? (Put yourself in the place of Matthew's Jewish audience. He shows Jesus' genealogical bona fides, and He links Jesus to the Messianic prophecies that these people have already accepted. Virgin birth is something Isaiah has already told them to expect - so this is not a story too fantastic for his audience.)



Read Matthew 2:1-2. What kind of people are these Magi? (Commentators tell us that they were intellectuals "from the east" who studied science and the movements of the stars. King Herod gave them an audience which shows that he considered them worthy of his time.)


Why would Matthew add this detail for us? (He wants us to know that scientists saw something in the heavens that pointed to the birth of Jesus. Do you see how Matthew draws all of the strings of proof together to convince us that Jesus is the Messiah?)



Read Matthew 2:3. What is important about the nature of this disturbance? (Everyone, from the King on down, gave credence to the report of the Magi. This is not an incredible story.)


Read Matthew 2:4-7. On what basis is King Herod convinced that the Messiah has been born? (Credible scientists have discovered a star pointing toward Jesus. The religious teachers confirm, based on prophetic scripture, that the Messiah is to be born in Bethlehem. The message to us is that if the King and the scientists believed, you should believe.)


Read Matthew 2:9-13. If you were a lawyer arguing evidence to a jury about who Jesus is, what are the most important points from these last verses that you would argue? (A "star" points to the place where Jesus is born. The magi are so certain of their finding that they worship Jesus and give Him valuable gifts. This shows they understood Jesus to be a someone to worship. Supernatural forces save Jesus from danger, since Herod believes the story so thoroughly, that he is willing to commit murder.)


Read Matthew 2:14-18. We see again that Scripture points to Jesus and that Herod is convinced that Jesus is the Messiah. In the context of the murders that resulted, what new element is introduced here? (Who suggests evil to Herod? There are supernatural forces opposed to Jesus. If you believe in a controversy between good and evil, evil knows that Jesus is the Messiah who must be destroyed.)


Friend, how about you? Are you convinced by Matthew that Jesus is the Messiah? Why not accept Him as your Savior right now?



Next week: The Ministry Begins.


----------



## blazingthru (May 10, 2016)

*The Ministry Begins*
*(Matthew 3-4)*

Introduction: How would you like Jesus to say that there "is no one greater" than you? Not likely, you say? Our study this week is about someone for whom this is true. Jesus said about John the Baptist, "among those born of women there is no one greater than John." Let' jump into our study of Matthew and see what lessons Matthew has for us through John the Baptist!


Repent


Read Matthew 3:1-2. What did John mean when he said, "the kingdom of heaven is near?" (He could not have been talking about the end of time, otherwise he would be a false prophet. Given the context, he was talking about heaven coming to earth in the form of Jesus.)


I can understand "repent" in the context of the end time judgment and the righteous going to heaven, but how does it make sense in the context of Jesus coming to earth?



Read Matthew 3:3 and Isaiah 40:3-4. How many persons are referred to in Matthew 3:3 (not including Isaiah)? (John the Baptist, he is the "voice of one." Jesus is "the Lord." His listeners are those making the paths straight.)


What light does this shed on the call to repent because Jesus is coming? (The best way to prepare for Jesus is to decide the time has come for change. The decision to do something different makes it easier for Jesus' message to enter your heart (make the paths for Jesus straight and level).



Read Matthew 3:4. Camel hair coats are desirable today. Is the message that John is a well-dressed guy who eats an organic diet? (Read 2 Kings 1:8 and Zechariah 13:4. These texts tell us that John was wearing the traditional garb for a prophet. Once again, we see Matthew adding to the bona fides of Jesus through John's testimony.)


Read Matthew 3:5-8. Why does John not call for the religious leaders to be baptized, but rather calls for them to "produce fruit in keeping with repentance?" (This is consistent with the idea we discussed earlier, that coming to Jesus involves a decision that you need to change. John calls them "vipers," warns of an approaching wrath, and says you need to change.)


Read Matthew 3:9-10. What does God expect of us? (He is not satisfied with our religious affiliation. He wants us to be productive Christians. These religious leaders cannot rest on their relationship to Abraham. They must understand that change is needed.)


Does the reference to producing fruit mean that works are essential to salvation? (Let's discuss that next.)




Baptism


Re-read Matthew 3:6 and read Matthew 3:11. Notice that sin confession and baptism go together. Why is that?


Read Colossians 2:11-12. What is the Christian equivalent of circumcision? (Baptism.)


Read Colossians 2:13-15. When John speaks of repentance and baptism, what is his goal? I asked earlier, "why do confession and baptism go together?" (It is because they are the new circumcision, they are your acceptance of grace, your participation with Jesus in His death and resurrection!)


Have you heard of products that are "ready" for the next level of technology: "cable-ready" or "digital ready," to use old examples? When John said that he was baptizing to make the way easier for Jesus, I think he was talking about making the people ready for grace. What do you think?


Have you heard Christians say that you must be sure that every sin is confessed so that you can be saved? Do you think that salvation turns on ferreting out every sin and confessing it? Does that strike you as a form of works - works that make it important to have a good memory?


Would a sensitivity to the Holy Spirit make a good memory unnecessary?



Look again at what John says to the religious leaders who he calls "vipers." Re-read Matthew 3:7-10. John calls what must be bad people to "produce fruit in keeping with repentance." That seems like a call for works, but given what we have just studied, what does it seem to mean now? (It sounds like an attitude recognizing the need for change and a willingness to accept grace. It is someone who is open to understanding that baptism is the way in which we die for our sins and rise to new life.)


Let's go back and re-read Colossians 2:11. What does it mean to put off the sinful nature? (Circumcision removed some skin. Thus, it was symbolic of putting off the sinful nature. Accepting grace should result in a changed nature. To better understand this, read Colossians 3.)


Read Matthew 3:13-15. Is John right that Jesus should be baptizing him instead of the other way around?


If so, why is it that Jesus has John baptize Him? Specifically, what does Jesus mean by "it is proper for us to do this to fulfill all righteousness?" (This is the bridge between the sanctuary service, in which the killing of an animal for the remission of sin pointed to Jesus, and the new system of remission of sin through baptism. In the sanctuary system an animal represented Jesus. In the system of grace, Jesus represents us. Recall thatColossians 2:11-12 tells us that we die and are raised "with Him" when we are baptized? In this way Jesus' words that what He is doing "is proper ... to fulfill all righteousness" makes sense.)



Read Matthew 3:16-17. Why do you think Matthew includes this event in his story? (The entire Godhead is together, Jesus, the Holy Spirit and God the Father. Have any doubt about the divinity of Jesus? Both God the Father and the Holy Spirit endorse Him and what He is doing!)



The Temptation


Skim Matthew 4:1-7 and read Matthew 4:3 and Matthew 4:6. On what point does Satan challenge Jesus? (Satan challenges whether Jesus is the "Son of God.")


Re-read Matthew 3:17. What does this teach us about our God and our temptations? (God the Father specifically strengthens Jesus on the very point on which Satan attacks.)


If you are willing, do you think God will do any less for you?



Read Matthew 4:8-10. Why didn't Satan tempt Jesus to steal, curse, slander or covet? (Because those are not the central issue in the life of a Christian. The central issue is whether you trust God. The history of the Jewish people was trusting idols or other nations and not trusting God. That centrality of that issue has not changed today.)



Ministry


Read Matthew 4:12 and Matthew 4:17. Jesus has taken over the message of John the Baptist. Why did God allow John's message to be cut short? Didn't John still have productive work to do? (This is the point we just discussed. The central issue in our life is whether we will trust God.)


Read Matthew 4:18-22. Instead of choosing new disciples, why not rescue John - since there was no one better than him and he was an experienced preacher? (Logic says to use John. But, the life of faith says that we will accept God's decisions in our life.)


Notice that Jesus calls specific people. What does that mean to you?



Read Matthew 4:23-25. How can you duplicate Jesus' method of evangelism? Or, is that not possible? (Re-read Matthew 3:5. John the Baptist did not need to perform miracles to attract people to him. We need to ask the Holy Spirit to show us what we should do to bring people into our life to share the message.)


Why didn't John perform miracles? (Once again, this has to do with the sovereignty of God. We need to be grateful for the opportunities that we are given to advance the gospel. Not everyone advances the gospel in the same way.)



Friend, do you need change in your life? Are you willing to trust God's direction for your life? Why not repent right now and open your heart to the changes God wants in your life?



Next week: The Sermon on the Mount.


----------



## blazingthru (May 10, 2016)

*The Sermon on the Mount*
*(Matthew 5)*

Introduction: The Sermon on the Mount is an astonishing presentation. However, there are varied views on it. Some think it is the "rule book" for when we are in heaven - and therefore it is not for us now. Others think it is intended to make us conclude that God's standard is impossible, and thus we are driven to rely on grace. Some consider it a challenge for them to bring their righteous works to a higher level. My view is that the Sermon on the Mount shows us that grace is not just a matter of salvation, but is a lifestyle. God calls on us to depend on His strength in all things, and that includes how we live. Let's plunge into this challenging study and learn more!


A Positive Future


Read Matthew 5:3-6. Do you want to be in any of these categories: poor, mourning, meek, hungry or thirsting? (No one wants to be any of these.)


What is Jesus saying about people who are in these categories? (They will be blessed by God and their situation will turn out well.)


Has anyone ever told you that you should aspire to be in one of these categories? (I've been told that I should want to be in these categories because they are blessed and end up with good things. I have my doubts that these are goals - other than desiring righteousness. We recently studied that we should aim to be raised in the "first resurrection" - which is the righteous dead. That does not mean I should desire to be dead! Rather, this seems to be a message of mercy for those who find themselves in difficult situations.)



Read Matthew 5:7-9. Would you like to be any of these? (I would. It is a virtue to be merciful, pure in heart, or a peacemaker.)


What positive things do we learn about their future? (Good things will happen to them.)


Step back a moment. We have reviewed a list of things we would generally not want to be, and a list of things we would like to be. What is the good news about both lists? (That good things await them.)



Read Matthew 5:10-12. We again have a list of things we would not like to have happen to us. What positive point does Jesus make about finding ourselves in this situation? (Again, Jesus promises a good outcome. He adds that we are not alone. Special people with a close relationship with God (prophets) found themselves in the same situation. The point is that we are not alone if these things happen to us.)



A Positive Law


Read Matthew 5:13-16. What does God want us to do? (He wants us to bring praise and glory to Him by doing good works.)


What does the reference to worthless salt suggest to us? (If we do not bring praise and glory to God, we are not doing the task given to us.)



Read Matthew 5:17. What is Jesus' mission with regard to the law? (To fulfill it!)


Is this a message of grace? (Yes! Jesus lived, died and was resurrected so that we can accept His completed work on our behalf.)


What, then, does Jesus mean that He is not abolishing the law? (Grace does not logically diminish the law. Rather, it shows how important it is. If the rule of law did not matter, God would have simply abolished the law and saved Himself a lot of pain.)



Read Matthew 5:18-19. Why would people who not only break the law, but teach others to break it, be in the Kingdom of Heaven? (Grace! But, friend, do you want to have a poor reputation for all of eternity? This shows that those who are opposed to keeping the law do not understand the full picture of grace. They do not understand the importance of bringing glory and praise to God by how we live.)


Read Matthew 5:20. These are the top religious leaders of the time. How can our righteousness surpass theirs? Why is that even a goal? (The person who accepts by grace the righteousness of Jesus, will always be more righteous than the most religious person who is working for righteousness. Working for salvation is a fool's errand. It is trusting in self (just like those who worship idols), rather than trusting in God.)



The Law on Steroids?


Read Matthew 5:21-22 and Matthew 5:27-28. Contemplate these verses for a few minutes. What is Jesus warning us against that seems to go beyond what the Ten Commandments require? (Jesus is talking about our mind, our attitude. Anger, angry words, resentment, and lust are all states of mind.)


Read Romans 8:5-8. Does this make sense to you - that the way in which you set your mind determines how you will act? (I think this is Jesus' point. Be careful of your thoughts if you want to avoid getting into trouble with sin.)


If I'm right, what does this say about the nature of anger, lust and harsh words? (I doubt that appreciating beautiful women or getting upset are adultery or murder. Instead, I think Jesus is teaching us that getting angry to the extent of being willing to kill, and willing thoughts about committing adultery, are sins. If we are willing to commit the sin, but lack the opportunity, we do not get a pass on the sin.)




Let's go back and pick up some verses we skipped. Read Matthew 5:23-26. What is the overall counsel here? How would you summarize this in one line? (Do your best to live in peace with others.)


How many times do you hear Christians say that they have difficulty with others, they are victims, because of their religious beliefs? (No doubt pagans give Christians problems at times. However, most of the people I hear say this do not try to live in peace with others.)



Read Matthew 5:29-30. Does this make any sense to you? Jesus just told us that thinking about something was the same as committing the sin. How would removing your eye or your hand stop your brain from sinning? (It will not. I once had a class member who was losing his sight tell me that did not keep him from problems with lust. I think Jesus wants to get our attention about the importance of His teaching. No doubt we all agree that losing some part of our body is better than missing out on heaven.)



Law of Revenge


Read Matthew 5:38-41. What does Jesus mean when He says "You have heard that it was said?" (The law of revenge is written three times as an explicit instruction from God. See Exodus 20:22and Exodus 21:23-25; Leviticus 24:17-20; and, Deuteronomy 19:21.)


Re-read Matthew 5:39 and John 18:22-23. Why did Jesus not follow His own advice? Instead of turning His other cheek, He raised a legal challenge to being slapped!


Skim Matthew 18:23-35 and Read Matthew 18:32-34. Is the law of revenge a Biblical principle? (Yes! The master turned the unforgiving servant over to be tortured. But, payback is not for us. Jesus did not return the slap when He was slapped. We need to leave payback to God. God has forgiven us so much, how can we fail to forgive those who have harmed us?)


Read Psalms 84:5. Jesus is teaching us grace as a lifestyle. Just as we depend on Jesus for our salvation, so we should depend on God to take revenge on those who have harmed us.)


Read Romans 12:19. What promise does Paul share with us about the law of revenge?


Have you tried payback (revenge) in the past? How did that work out? (I'll bet it did not work out well. It did not make you feel better and it prolonged the controversy. Just as grace gives you peace about your salvation, so grace as a lifestyle gives you peace in life.)



Friend, I think the Sermon on the Mount is a call to trust God to take care of us and solve the difficult problems in life. Will you decide, right now, to rely on the strength of God and make grace your lifestyle?



Next week: "Get Up and Walk!" Faith and Healing.


----------



## blazingthru (May 24, 2016)

*"Get Up and Walk!" Faith and Healing*
*(Matthew 8 & 9)*

Introduction: Last week we studied Jesus' Sermon on the Mount. This week we look at a series of healings and miracles that give us a greater insight into Jesus' ministry and strengthen Matthew's argument that Jesus is the Messiah. Let's dive into our study of the Bible and learn more about our glorious Lord!


Leper


Read Matthew 7:28-8:1. When we studied the Sermon on the Mount, you might have concluded that Jesus posed a real challenge on how to live. What have the crowds concluded? (They follow Jesus in large numbers. They must not have been discouraged.)


What is the logical conclusion regarding how they understood His teaching? (As you will recall, I pointed out the grace aspects of Jesus' sermon. Certainly the people must not have understood that Jesus was calling them to an impossible standard, otherwise they would not have continued to follow Him in large numbers. Their contemporary understanding should shape our view of His message.)


Matthew tells us that Jesus was different in that He taught "as one who had authority." Is there some doubt about His authority? (Yes. Jesus was new to them.)


What does this teach us about teaching the Bible? (Obviously, we are not Jesus. But, the point is that the Bible is not simply something to be debated for our amusement, it contains guidance for life that we must seek to understand.)




Read Matthew 8:2-3. Is this the prayer all of us should give when we are sick? Or, should we assume that Jesus is willing?


Read Matthew 8:4. Why would Jesus tell this fellow not to give glory to God? Why tell him to hide his light? Isn't this contrary toMatthew 5:14-16? (This reveals that healing this leper was not best for Jesus' ministry. Thus the question, "If you are willing," was exactly right. Jesus wants to heal us, and even if it might create problems He will do it. But, we see that Jesus must keep in mind the big picture of the movement of His kingdom. This also teaches us to use discretion at times when it comes to sharing the gospel.)



Centurion


Read Matthew 8:5-9. Why should this centurion tell Jesus how He should heal? (Read Acts 10:28. Peter is speaking in this verse to Cornelius a Roman centurion. The centurion understood the problems Jesus might have in coming to his home, so he tries to limit the adverse impact of his request.)


Read Matthew 8:13. Re-read Matthew 8:3 and read Leviticus 13:45-46. We see from the centurion story that Jesus could heal at a distance. Why would He touch the leper - someone who was supposed to stay away from other people? (Both the leper and the Roman centurion would be unpopular with the Jewish people. Jesus shows that He is willing to embrace those who are not popular.)


Let's go back and read Matthew 8:10-12. What hope do we find for those of us who are gentiles? (That by faith we can be part of God's eternal kingdom!)



Mother-In-Law


Read Matthew 8:14-15. We see that Jesus has healed a leper, a centurion and now He heals a mother-in-law. Is there anyone who Jesus will not heal? (I'm joking.)


Notice that Jesus touched her, and that He touched her on the hand. If you were healing someone with a fever, would you touch that person on the hand or the head? (I think the reason her hand is mentioned is to show us how casually Jesus healed her.)


Was this a casual matter to Peter? (I assume not. Thus, Peter's faith in Jesus is reinforced.)



Read Matthew 8:16-17. Matthew is showing us (again) that Jesus fulfills the Isaiah prophecies about the Messiah. What impresses you about the way in which Jesus heals? (Jesus drives out demons with just a word. No sickness is too difficult for Him to heal. He heals everyone. Matthew is showing us that Jesus powerfully fulfills the prophecy.)



Disciples


Read Matthew 8:18-27. What are the job qualifications for being a follower of Jesus? (It looks like we need to be willing to put Jesus before comfort, family and safety.)


What point do you think Matthew is making by taking about discipleship in the middle of these miracles? (Notice that these two new potential disciples came to Jesus after He performed powerful miracles. Matthew may be telling us that Jesus' power is for the purpose of pushing back the effects of sin, rather than making us more comfortable.)




Pigs


Read Matthew 8:28-29. Would you want to be a disciple of Jesus when these two visit Him? (People were scared of them and their violence.)


What attitude do the violent demons have towards Jesus? (They fear Him. The elements obey Jesus and demons fear Him!)


Consider the words of the demons. What do you learn from the enemy? (They know they will lose the controversy between good and evil. They know a time has been appointed when the conflict will conclude. They believe that it will end painfully for them.)


Why do they shout?



Read Matthew 8:30-32. Put yourself in the place of the demons. What were they thinking? What is the point of going into the pigs if you are just going to kill them? (This shows that the prime goal of demons is to destroy. Mindless destruction. Guess what demons have in mind for you?)


Read Matthew 8:33-34. The people want Jesus to leave town. What does this tell you about the values of the people? (They care more about their pigs than they do about the saving of these two men.)



Paralytic


Read Matthew 9:1-2. If you were the paralyzed guy, is this the response you want from Jesus? In the prior chapter we saw that Jesus has been healing everyone who comes to Him. Why not this fellow?


Do you recall a time in your life when you prayed that God would do something for you and God did something else instead?


Read John 9:1-2 and Psalms 103:2-3. People thought that sin caused disease. Thus, the root problem is sin. In Psalms, the forgiveness of sin is listed prior to healing. Jesus addresses what this man undoubtedly thought was his most fundamental problem.)



Read Matthew 9:3. Is this a reasonable charge? (Of course! Jesus' assertion can mean only that He is God!)


Read Matthew 9:4-5. How would you answer Jesus' question? (It is easier to say than to do something.)


Why is it fair to call the this charge of blasphemy "evil?" (I suspect it has to do with the fact that these religious leaders were not open to the conclusion that Jesus was the Messiah.)



Read Matthew 9:6-7. Is this a convincing argument? Let's say that a person who you are sure is not God heals someone. Would that be proof of divinity? (It would not prove the matter in my mind.)


Why, then, does Jesus use this kind of proof? Why would Matthew use this as part of his evidence that Jesus is God? (It is difficult for me to figure out an absolute way to prove Jesus is God. So, Jesus does the best He can under the circumstances.)


Notice that Jesus claims the divine authority to forgive sin. Is that part of Matthew's proof? (Yes. Think about this a minute. If Jesus is not God, what is He? He is crazy. He is seriously deluded. Could a person like that perform a healing? It is the combination of Jesus' assertion, and the actual healing that proves the point of His divinity.)



Friend, we see that Jesus reaches out to all sorts of people to heal and help them. Demons, on the other hand, engage in senseless destruction. Which side will you choose in the controversy between good and evil? Why not make a firm decision right now?



Next week: The Seen and the Unseen War.


----------



## blazingthru (May 24, 2016)

*The Seen and the Unseen War*
*(Matthew 11)*

Introduction: Many Christians have one of two opposing opinions. They think that salvation turns on their good works, or they think that salvation is merely accepting grace and then continuing on their normal way. Our lesson this week reveals a third approach: relying on God in everything. This not only includes salvation, it includes all of the problems and victories of life. Let's dig into our study of Matthew and learn more!


John's Doubts


Read Matthew 11:1-3 and read Matthew 3:11-14. What has happened to John's faith in Jesus? (Read Matthew 14:3-4. John is in prison when he sends his disciples to Jesus. If you look again at Matthew 3:12 John predicts that Jesus will "clear ... [the] floor ... with unquenchable fire." Yet despite John's expectations of power, Jesus does nothing to free him from prison. Matthew 14:10 tells us that John died in prison.)


What does this teach us about being arrogant about the way we think prophecy will be fulfilled? (We need to be alert and keep our minds open to the Holy Spirit. The Jewish nation (apparently including John the Baptist) expected that Jesus would exercise power and overthrow His enemies at that time.)



Read Matthew 11:4-6. How does this answer John's question about why Jesus is not saving him? (Jesus' answer shows that He is defeating Satan, not Satan's followers. We need to remember that the real enemy is Satan and his demonic forces, not the people with whom we work and live.)


Read Matthew 11:7-11. Explain how Jesus can say no human is greater than John the Baptist, yet the least important person in heaven is greater than John?


What is the issue John's disciples raised? (Who is Jesus? This is the key issue in life. Will you believe in Jesus and trust Him with all of your problems and challenges? John was showing a lack of trust. Those in heaven will be there because of their trust in God - not because of their works.)


What does this teach us about reliance on Jesus rather than on yourself, other humans or money? (Even John the Baptist wavered. We need to beware.)




War


Read Matthew 11:12-14. Who are these forceful men? (Consider the context. John the Baptist did powerful things to prepare the way for Jesus. He was "Elijah." But, Herod killed John. ( Matthew 14:6-11.) Satan brings human power against the Church when it is advancing.)


Read Matthew 11:16-19. What does this tell us about having the wrong expectations? (We, like children, think God's workers should conform to our ideas. We are self-centered. God says look beyond yourself and see what God is doing through that person. Consider how God is moving in the world - even as the result of people who do not meet your expectations.)


How many Christians do you know who are fighting each other, rather than fighting demonic forces?



Read Matthew 11:20-24. We think of Sodom in connection with sexual sin. What does Jesus say is worse than that? (Ignoring the miracles that God has performed in our life. Think again about Samson. This fellow had a sex problem. Yet he is listed in the faith hall of fame ( Hebrews 11:32) because even in his last few moments of life he trusted God ( Judges 16:28-30).)


Have you paid too little attention to the miracles God has done in your life?



Read Matthew 11:25-26. Jesus was just criticizing His listeners by saying they were like "children sitting in the marketplaces" (Matthew 11:16) and now He says God reveals to "little children" what is hidden from the "wise and learned." Which is it, should we have an attitude like children or not? What, exactly, is the child-like attitude that Jesus commends? (In both places Jesus is calling children "simple." They are simple in what they want and they are simple in their understanding.)


Why is that good? (Jesus' point seems to be that the call of the gospel can be understood by anyone as long as they are not too arrogant to be willing to accept it.)


Do you think God is hiding the gospel from anyone? That hiding good news is for God's "good pleasure?"(It would be hard to explain the great work of the Apostle Paul if it were true that God kept the gospel from the "wise and learned.")


Read Matthew 19:23-24. Why is it hard for a rich man to enter the kingdom of heaven? (This helps to explain the problem of the "wise and learned" understanding the gospel. Those who are rich, those who are smart, those who are highly educated have in common a tendency to rely on wealth, intelligence and education instead of God. This is the same point as Jesus made with John the Baptist. The central issue for John was whether he would trust Jesus in the midst of problems. The central issue for the rich, wise and educated is whether they will trust God or trust their money, intelligence or education.)



Let's go back and read Matthew 11:15. Who is able to understand Jesus' message? (Everyone with ears!)


What does that tell us about Jesus' comments about the gospel being hidden from certain people? (This helps prove the point that we all can hear and understand, unless we choose not to understand because of our arrogance and self-reliance.)



Read Matthew 11:27. To whom has God revealed the gospel? (To Jesus! Jesus reveals God the Father to us. This reinforces Jesus' point that we must trust Him, we must put our confidence in Him.)


Read Matthew 11:28-30. What practical advantage do we enjoy by putting our trust in Jesus? (He carries our burdens. He gives us rest. He is not arrogant and harsh with us. Instead, He wants us to succeed in life and to have eternal life.)


Do you feel that life is a constant struggle? Why not rely on Jesus in everything?


What do you think relying on Jesus would look like, as a practical matter? (It involves at least three things. First, asking Jesus in prayer to work out our challenges. Second, following the advice Jesus has already given us in the Bible. Third, looking for the Holy Spirit to guide us in the decisions we make.)



Read Matthew 12:24. What is worse than relying on yourself, instead of relying on Jesus? (Thinking that Jesus relies on Satan.)


Read Matthew 12:25-26. What do you think about this answer? (This is a very practical answer. I think Jesus is struggling against the problem He just identified, that truth is hidden from people who trust themselves.)


What answer would be appropriate for those who rely on Jesus? (There is a war going on between Jesus and Satan. Why would Satan help Jesus? His goal is to destroy Jesus.)



Read Matthew 12:27-28. Do you think that the Jewish religious leaders thought other Jewish religious leaders drove out demons by the power of Satan? (Of course not! Jesus says "Why would you judge Me by a different standard?")


Read Matthew 12:29. What does this tell us about the reality of demons? (It tells us that Jesus not only believes in them, but he calls Satan a "strong man.")


What does this say about Jesus? (He is stronger than Satan. He can bind Satan.)



Read Matthew 12:30-32. What is the peril of saying that a fellow Christian is performing healings through the power of Satan? (This is very dangerous.)


Friend, you have a choice. Will you live your life trusting Jesus? Or, will you live your life trusting yourself, or worse, trusting demonic powers? Jesus offers to lift our burdens and give us rest. Why not accept His offer right now?



Next week: Resting in Christ.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 10, 2016)

*Resting in Christ*
*(Matthew 12)*

Introduction: As a lawyer, I believe in rules. Having the right rules provides the maximum amount of freedom, including religious freedom. God believes in the rule of law, otherwise Jesus would not have come to fulfill the requirements of the law on our behalf. What keeps lawyers in business is conflicts between rules and different views about the same rule. Our lesson this week is about sorting out God's rules. Let's plunge into our study of Matthew and see what we can learn about the nature of God's rules!


The Yoke Rule

Read Matthew 11:28-30. Last week we looked at these verses. Let's consider one additional aspect. Jesus offers us a "yoke." Is that a good or bad thing?

Isn't a yoke like a rule, it constrains us?(The yoke is a constraint, but the good thing is that Jesus is the other person in the yoke. This means that in every task, every challenge, every problem, Jesus is pulling for you. This is a constraint that helps. It shows mercy.)


Read Matthew 12:1-2. Why is it unlawful to pick heads of grain? (The problem was not stealing grain (Deuteronomy 23:25), the charge was working on Sabbath ( Exodus 20:8-11).)


Read Matthew 12:3-4. What do you think of Jesus' answer? Isn't that the answer your children give you - other people do it? "He's doing it, she's doing it!"

What answer would you think might be better than "others do the same thing?" (I would answer that this was not work.)


Read 1 Samuel 21:1-6. Is David telling the truth about being on a mission for King Saul? (No. If you read the prior chapter you will see that Jonathan warned David that King Saul wants to kill him. David is running away from Saul.)

What is similar between David's situation and the situation of Jesus' disciples? (They are hungry.)


Is that the lesson we should learn about the Sabbath - it is okay to break the rules if you are hungry?

If that is not the lesson, what is Jesus' lesson?

Helping others is more important than the rules?


What if helping others is the main rule?

Is that a standard? Is that a rule?




Read Matthew 12:5-8. What does Jesus mean when He says that He is "Lord of the Sabbath?" (He gets to decide what is appropriate to do on the Sabbath.)

What does Jesus mean when He says, "I desire mercy, not sacrifice?" ( Hosea 6:6) (If Jesus' disciples and David had refrained from eating that would have been a sacrifice. Thus, Jesus is saying that for the Sabbath command (and others, apparently), the goal is to show mercy.)


Is that a rule? (I think it is. Consider your view of the second half of the Ten Commandments and every other similar rule in the Bible. Are they there to trip us up, to catch us in sin? Or, are they there because Jesus loves us and wants us to live a life free from unnecessary problems? I think the rules exist to show us mercy - and that is the point Jesus is making. His "yoke" is a mercy to us.)


Notice that the Sabbath commandment is not in the "second half" of the Ten Commandments. Is it about worshiping God or is it about having a better life? (The Fourth Commandment is a transition from the commands concerning God and those concerning fellow humans. ReadMark 2:27-28. The Sabbath is a day of rest for humans, but it is also a special time for recalling what God has done for us.)



Shriveled Hand Rule

Read Matthew 12:9-10. How would you answer this if you understood that mercy is the goal behind God's rules? (The answer is an obvious, "yes.")


Read Matthew 12:11-13. How does this story reinforce the previous stories about picking grain and David eating the sanctuary bread? (This shows that mercy is the overriding rule.)

Let's circle back to David's story about the temple bread. What was the purpose of the temple and the temple ceremonies? (To point to Jesus coming and dying on our behalf.)

Was that showing mercy to us? (Yes! Preferring the rules about the temple bread over David's needs would ignore the entire point of the temple ceremony - that God was coming to show us mercy!)



Do you think God has a hierarchy of rules? Are some rules more important than others?

In American law, there is a rule of statutory construction that says one rule supercedes another only if there is a direct conflict. In the stories we have looked at so far (picking grain and healing on Sabbath/David eating sanctuary bread), was there a direct conflict between the rule of mercy and Sabbath or sanctuary rules? ( Leviticus 24:8-9 directly conflicts with David eating the bread. Plus, Jesus admits there is a conflict ( Matthew 12:4). Although I don't see the conflict with picking grain, Jesus refrained from arguing His disciples were not working. I think Jesus' point is that there is a hierarchy of rules.)


Is there an alternative to the hierarchy of rules explanation? (That all the rules have a common core - showing mercy.)


Read Matthew 12:14. What are the religious leaders showing? (Not mercy. They are showing hatred. This is a clear violation of the rules.)


The Mercy Rule

Read Matthew 12:15-16. After Jesus learns of the plot to kill Him, He withdraws. Was it dangerous for Him to heal? (Yes, it would further provoke the religious leaders to kill Him.)

Why does Jesus do this anyway? (Mercy!)


Read Matthew 12:17-21. What are we told Jesus will do? (In the power of the Holy Spirit He will proclaim justice, and He will lead "justice to victory." He will create hope.)

What will Jesus not do? (He will not quarrel or cry out. He will not raise His voice. He will not further injure those who are already injured.)


Re-read Matthew 12:20. A "smoldering wick" has lost its flame. A "bruised reed" is in danger of breaking because it already has an injury. What kind of people do these describe? People who are ill? Discouraged? Losing the flame of faith?

Would people who promote sinful lifestyles, and are hostile to religion, also qualify as bruised reeds and smoldering wicks?



Danger Rule

Read Matthew 12:22-23. What do the people seem to think? (They suggest that Jesus is the Messiah.)


Read Matthew 12:24. What do the religious leaders assert? (That Jesus is powered by Satan.)


In Matthew 12:25-29 Jesus makes a series of logical arguments as to why He is not using the power of Satan. Read Matthew 12:30-32. Why is Jesus talking about speaking "against the Holy Spirit" and saying that is the sin that cannot be forgiven? (Attributing to Satan the work of the Holy Spirit is the sin that cannot be forgiven.)

This very morning I exchanged notes with a fellow who argued that syncopated contemporary praise music was demonic. I believe that contemporary praise music involves, in part, the Holy Spirit bringing my mind directly to God. See 1 Corinthians 14:14-17. However, the issue I want you to consider is not music, but the charge of demonic power. What is the danger? (The danger is the unpardonable sin! Christians who accuse other Christians of using the power of Satan are on very dangerous ground. They need to be certain of these charges or not make them.)


Has the fellow who disagreed with me committed the unpardonable sin? (This is not like tripping a wire. The problem is that the Holy Spirit convicts us of sin. John 16:8-9. When we begin to resist the power of the Holy Spirit by claiming it is demonic, we push away its convicting power in our life. It is a process, not a single charge.)


Friend, are you convicted that mercy is behind God's rules for life? Will you decide, today, to show God's mercy to others? To rest in God's mercy to you?


Next week: Lord of Jews and Gentiles.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 10, 2016)

*Lord of Jews and Gentiles*
*(Matthew 14 & 15)*

Introduction: A common belief is that men cannot understand women. This might be an idea started by women! Are there people you do not understand? Of those you do understand, do you understand them all the time? One of the reasons to study the Bible is to better understand God. I think one reason Matthew wrote the material we study in this week's lesson is to teach us to trust God, even when we do not understand His decisions. Let's plunge into our study and learn more!


The Death of John the Baptist


Read Matthew 14:6-11. What was the cause of John's death? (Herod's bravado, immaturity, and worry about losing face. Herodias' scheming, anger at being rebuked (by John for her improper marriage - see Matthew 14:3-5). All this is tied together with a lewd dance by Herodias' daughter.)


If you loved John, if you were his disciple, his death would be a terrible blow. What do the circumstances add to your reaction?



Read Matthew 14:12. Why did John's disciples go to Jesus?


Would they think that Jesus should have rescued John? (We discussed two weeks ago that John the Baptist was likely wondering why Jesus did not rescue him.)



Read Matthew 14:13. Why did Jesus seek some private time after He heard the news about John's death? (He was adversely affected by it. Perhaps He was thinking that this confirmed He would die at the hand of the Romans. Perhaps He was simply sad that His cousin was dead.)


Read Matthew 14:14. Would you have done this if you were Jesus? (I suspect I would be nursing my own grief and emotions. But, we see that Jesus is more concerned about helping others.)



The Feeding


Read Matthew 14:15-17. Is this the answer you would give?


Re-read Matthew 14:14. With this context, is that the answer the disciples should have given? (They were not looking at the big picture. They were not relying on the power of Jesus. They were relying on what they possessed.)



Read Matthew 14:18-21. How important are the disciples to this miracle?


Do you need to have perfect faith to be involved in a miracle? (Obviously not. This, of course, is great news.)


Re-read Matthew 14:16-17. Was Jesus expecting the disciples to perform this miracle?


How did Jesus perform this miracle - feeding 15,000 from five loaves and two fish? (Look again at Matthew 14:19. He looked to heaven, gave thanks and started breaking the bread.)



Read Matthew 14:22. This is odd - "Jesus made the disciples get into the boat." Why would they not want to go? (Read John 6:14-16. This gives us the answer. John's parallel account reveals that the people, seeing this great miracle, decided to make Jesus their king. No doubt the disciples said, "Wow, let's do this! We will be Jesus' assistants in the new kingdom!")



The Storm


Read Matthew 14:23-24. Did the disciple's problem with the wind reflect their attitude - they just were not making progress in life?


Read Matthew 14:25. What is the "fourth watch?" (This is between 3 and 6 in the morning according to Adam Clarke's Commentary.)


What does that tell you about the extent of the disciples' difficulty with the wind? (They have been making little headway since dinner.)


What are your thoughts about the mood of the disciples? (They were unhappy about not being able to make Jesus king. They were frustrated with the storm.)


Why did Jesus walk on the lake to see them?



Read Matthew 14:26. Do you think Jesus expected this reaction? (I doubt it. He came to comfort them, not frighten them.)


Read Matthew 14:27-31. Would you say that Peter had "little faith?"


Compared to who? The disciples in the boat?


Why does Matthew include this story in this series of stories? (The death of John looks like a defeat to outsiders. Jesus' disciples are discouraged. Matthew tells these stories to argue against discouragement. He shows us that Jesus has the power to do miracles, the ability to convince others to make Him king, and the authority over gravity and the elements. I think the point is that Jesus chooses when to intervene, He does not lack the authority to intervene.)



Read Matthew 14:32. Why not walk to shore? (Jesus is focused on those in the boat.)


Read Matthew 14:33. The disciples now show faith. Jesus has come to them and changed their mood entirely. Will Jesus do that for you? Will He come in times when you are discouraged and frustrated and show you His power?


Many people deny that Jesus is God. They say He is just a "good man." What does this say about those people? (They know nothing about the Bible. The Bible makes a very clear claim that Jesus is God.)



Read Matthew 14:34-36. Was Jesus making a judgment on who would be healed and who would not be healed? (No.)


Why not? (We started the chapter with Jesus making a judgment on whether to rescue John. We end with universal healing for all who come to Jesus.)




Tradition


Read Matthew 15:1-6. This is another example where it seems that Jesus responds to a charge of wrongdoing by saying "You, too, are wrongdoers!" Is that truly what Jesus is saying? (The religious leaders allege a violation of their "tradition." Jesus responds by saying that their tradition is a suspect thing. It nullifies God's word in at least some respects.)


Read Matthew 15:7-9. What does Isaiah prophesy about the problems with God's people? (That they follow the rules of man rather than the rules of God. They do not have "heart" worship.)


Frankly, I think the disciples should wash their hands before they eat. Why such resistance from Jesus? (This is an important point. There are plenty of good ideas. The question is whether we are focused on "good ideas" or on the requirements of God.)



Read Matthew 15:10-11. Has Jesus changed the topic? (No. He calls to the crowd so that they will understand His message about the dispute over hand washing.)


What is Jesus' message? (What came out of the mouth of the religious leaders was criticism. This is much worse than not washing your hands.)



Read Matthew 15:12. Are you offended by this idea that what goes into your mouth does not make you unclean?


Read Matthew 15:13-20. How do you understand Jesus' message - is He just talking about hand washing? (It seems His message goes deeper. The things we eat and drink are, like washing hands, a matter of better living. They reflect good ideas. However, what we say reflects what we think, and the mind is where we find the true battle over sin.)




The Gentile


Read Matthew 15:22-27. How do you explain Jesus calling this poor woman a "dog?" (Read Matthew 15:28. Jesus was testing her.)


Re-read Matthew 14:36. Is this fair? All who touch Jesus are healed. This woman has to successfully endure insults to have her child healed. What is going on? (I think this is for the benefit of the disciples (see Matthew 15:23). Jesus wants to show them that gentiles can have great faith. Learn a lesson from this for those times when God seems to resist helping you.)


Friend, we see that Jesus makes decisions on helping and healing that are sometimes hard to understand. Will you determine today, by the power of the Holy Spirit, to simply trust God?



Next week: Peter and the Rock.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 10, 2016)

*Peter and the Rock*
*(Matthew 16 & 17)*

Introduction: Have you ever been in a situation where the solution to a problem is right in front of you, but somehow you cannot see it? Someone else will come by, point out the solution, and you cannot believe that you missed the obvious! In our study of Matthew this week, he illustrates this kind of situation with those who crossed paths with Jesus. Let's dig into our study and learn more so that we will not be oblivious and miss the spiritually obvious!


Sign


Read Matthew 16:1. Jesus performs all sorts of miracles. Should He perform one now? (While I think Jesus' miracles have the effect of confirming who He is, texts such as Matthew 14:14 tell us that Jesus' miracles are motivated by compassion. These religious leaders are merely "testing" Jesus.)


Read Matthew 16:2-3. What is the problem with the religious leaders? (They ignore the obvious: that Jesus is fulfilling prophecy.)


Are we like those religious leaders? Do we ignore what the Bible says and how it applies to our life, and instead ask Jesus for a special sign?



Read Matthew 16:4. Jesus says that they will be given the "sign of Jonah." What do you think that means? (The most sophisticated and obscure answer is that Jonah went down into the water and rose to life when the fish spit him out (Jonah 2). Jesus will go down into the earth, and rise to eternal life. The more obvious answer is that God-ordained events overtook Jonah. God-ordained events will overtake these religious leaders. The rejection of Jesus leads to the destruction of Jerusalem.)



Bread


Read Matthew 16:5-11. Why is Jesus complaining about the disciples lack of faith, rather than their lack of intelligence? (No problem they faced would be due to a lack of bread - they had just seen those miracles. Yet they assumed Jesus' point had to do with a lack of bread.)


When we face difficult choices, should we ever factor in the possibility that Jesus will not help us?



Read Matthew 16:12. Why would Jesus use "yeast" to represent the teachings of the religious leaders? ( Leviticus 2:11 forbids the use of yeast (leaven) in making any offering to God. New Unger's Bible Dictionary comments that yeast causes "disintegration and corruption, [which] symbolized evil and the energy of sin." You don't want your teaching described that way!)



The Rock


Read Matthew 16:13-14. Would those answers discourage you if you were Jesus?


Read Matthew 16:15-18. This is a much debated text. On what will Jesus build His church? (Jesus says that He will build it on Peter.)


Are you less certain of this answer if I told you that Peter means "rock?" If Peter means "rock," then to what is Jesus referring when He talks about building the church on the rock? (It seems hard to give too much credit to the answer, "Peter," because Jesus says that the correct answer was given "by my Father in heaven" - not Peter. Perhaps we should conclude that the rock on which the church is built are those individuals (like Peter)who speak what God has revealed to them.)


What is the revelation given to Peter? (That Jesus is "the Son of the Living God.")


Wait! Does that alter what you think Jesus means by "the rock" on which He will build His church? ("The rock" is not merely those through whom the Holy Spirit gives understanding, rather, it is understanding the most important spiritual point - that Jesus is God. He is the Messiah. He is the "Son of the Living God." Jesus' church will be built on Spirit-filled individuals who understand that Jesus is God.)


You know I often urge you to look at the context when trying to understand the meaning of a text. What has Matthew been doing throughout his gospel? (Proving that Jesus is the Messiah, Jesus is God.)


How does that "nudge" our understanding of the rock? (Matthew has not been promoting Peter, he has been promoting the divinity of Jesus. That is another element of proof regarding what Jesus means here.)




Read Matthew 16:19. Is Jesus turning judgment over to the disciples, who a few minutes ago could not even figure out whether He was talking about bread? (I hope not! If the "rock" is a Spirit-filled understanding of who Jesus is, then we can see that everyone who accepts this critical understanding is released to eternal life, and those who reject this critical understanding are bound for eternal death.)


Read Matthew 16:20. Why not share this critically important news? (It was not the right time. In our evangelistic efforts we need to listen to the Holy Spirit about the right time to share.)



The Rebuke


Read Matthew 16:21-23. One moment Peter has God speaking through him and the next moment Peter is speaking for Satan. Does that sound right? (Read James 3:10-12. In the past, I've understood James to say this is not possible. Peter shows that it is possible - and frankly, I'm grateful for Matthew's account that shows that often we send out contradictory messages. But, James is right that this "should not be.")


Re-read Matthew 16:23. When Jesus tells Peter he has in mind the "things of men," what things are those?


Does it seem wrong to conclude that "the Son of the Living God" cannot be killed? (Peter wanted Jesus to be the Messiah who would rule, and Jesus knew He must be the Messiah who died for His people.)



Read Matthew 16:24. Does this seem grim to you? Who wants to do this? (Recall that context is important. Jesus' statement here is strong because He wants to disabuse the disciples of their vision of earthly power.)


Read John 15:10-13. This is another discussion about "giving up," but in the context of "joy." How do you explain this? (Obedience to God involves giving up our own selfish way. Because God knows what is best for us, that brings joy.)



The Reward


Read Matthew 16:25-27. Do you agree? (A sign of maturity is sacrificing now for a greater reward later. What we sacrifice now cannot compare to the eternal glory we will enjoy.)


Read Matthew 16:28. Is Jesus misleading the disciples? It is now thousands of years later, and Jesus has not come! (Many try to say that Jesus is not speaking of His Second Coming, but the immediately preceding verses tell us that is what Jesus is talking about.)


Read Matthew 17:1-5. What would you call this event? (Is this not a foretaste of Jesus' Second Coming? Isn't this the power of heaven being seen by some of the disciples? Context shows that this is what Jesus meant when he said some of His disciples would "see the Son of Man coming" during their lifetime.)



Giving Offense


Read Matthew 17:24. What issues do you think Peter considered in answering this question? (Whether Jesus pays His religious obligations.)


Read Matthew 17:25. What issue does Jesus suggest is at the heart of the question? (Whether Jesus is the Son of God - since this is the temple tax.)


Read Matthew 17:26-27. Should Jesus compromise on the issue of who He is? Didn't we just decide that is the most important issue for humans?


Why does giving "offense" matter when we are discussing the core issue of Christianity? Isn't it worse to compromise?(Jesus does not compromise the core issue. Who can catch a fish with exact change in its mouth? At the same time, Jesus makes the important point that we should not offend people who are just doing their job.)



Friend, the disciples seem to often miss the obvious point. The religious leaders missed the obvious point. Jesus tells us that the Holy Spirit will reveal the obvious to us. Will you, right now, ask the Holy Spirit to give you spiritual understanding?



Next week: Idols of the Soul (and other Lessons From Jesus).


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 18, 2016)

*Lesson 9*
*Idols of the Soul*
*(Matthew 18-20)*

Introduction: Jeffrey Brauch, the former Dean of the Regent University School of Law, is one of the most amazing men I have ever met. His focus always seemed to be on me when we spoke. When I speak with others, I regret that my focus also generally seems to be on me. I'm sure Jeff is just like that with everyone - his focus is on them. Jeff lives what Matthew teaches this week: to live a life of concern for others. Let's dig into our lesson and learn more!


Children


Read Matthew 18:1-4. Who has the most definite opinions on child raising: parents of several children or people who do not have children?


Are the children you know naturally selfish? Do they prefer themselves over others? (From what I've seen, children are like the rest of us - born into sin.)


If that is true, what is Jesus talking about?



Re-read Matthew 18:1. Why would someone want to be the greatest in a kingdom? (So they can rule over others.)


What about children is unlike that? (Young children are very dependent. Even if they have other bad habits, being selfish as an example, they need help and they know it.)



Look again at Matthew 18:4. What, then, is Jesus telling us about our character development? (That we should humbly depend on Him - just like a child depends on his or her parents.)


Read Matthew 18:5-6. How does this related to Jesus' point about children being dependent? (Since they are dependent, adults have an obligation to make sure that we properly teach and treat the children in our circle of influence.)



Sin


Read Matthew 18:7. Have you ever heard someone who is profiting from evil say, "If I didn't do it someone else would. I might as well be the one who makes the money from it."


What is Jesus' answer to that? ("Woe to you!" evil will come, but it better not be through you.)



Read Matthew 18:8-9. Does sin begin with your hand, foot or eye? (No. It beings in the mind.)


How, then, do you understand what Jesus is saying? (Jesus is pointing out the seriousness of sin. People sin for some perceived advantage. Jesus says it would be better to lose something important than to sin.)



Read Matthew 18:10. Is Jesus jumping around in His comments, and has jumped back into talking about children? (Jesus is on the same topic. Children will encounter sin eventually, but it better not be through you.)


Read Matthew 18:12-14. You have probably heard the parable of the ninety-nine sheep and the one that was lost. What is Jesus' point in that parable about children? (In many cultures children are not valued. In some cultures they are used. Jesus teaches us that they are of great worth - every one of them.)


Read Matthew 18:15-17. What is the goal of treating differences and problems in this way? (The goal is getting the person to listen to reason.)


What does it mean to treat someone as a "pagan or a tax collector?"


Is it okay to treat pagans differently?





The Church


Read Matthew 18:18. We discussed the issue of taking disputes to the church. How important is the decision of the church?


Let's go back and read Matthew 16:18-19. When we studied that a little while ago I spiritualized it by saying that those who understand that Jesus is God and accept Him are "loosed" and those who reject Him are "bound" in heaven. Was I wrong? (This new context shows that I did not go far enough in the practical application. Jesus tells us that the church is given spiritual authority on earth.)


How far does this authority go? Can the church change the day of worship? Can the church swap Jesus for another mediator? (The context in Matthew 18 is disputes between church members.)



Read Matthew 18:19-20. How big must the church be to have the kind of authority we have been discussing? Will a church of two be enough?


As you sit back and contemplate these texts, what do you think is Jesus' essential point? (Heaven works through us. God delegates authority to us.)


Does this have anything to do with Jesus' previous discussion about children? (Jesus teaches us to be humble and dependent on Him. That informs the extent of our "authority" here. Our authority must be an accord with Jesus' revealed will. This means that the church should not be handing down edicts that contradict central teachings of God. Because we have this authority, we need to be very cautious how we use it.)




Forgiveness


Read Matthew 18:21-22. The only way to be sure we have seventy-seven times is to keep a record. Is this what Jesus directs?


Read Matthew 18:23-30. What is your reaction to the man who owed millions not forgiving the man who owed a small amount?


Read Matthew 18:31. The observers were distressed, just like you! Is it because the small debt guy was not forgiven seven times much less seventy-seven times?


Read Matthew 18:32-33. What does the master say is the problem? (Mercy. It is not counting that Jesus commands, it is having mercy on those who seek forgiveness.)


What is the benchmark for forgiveness in your life? (Jesus died on your behalf for your sins. Your sin is against God. We are affected by sin, but breaking God's law is a sin against Him. We are the servant who has been forgiven "millions.")



Read Matthew 18:34-35. What is Jesus' warning?


What does it mean to "forgive ... from your heart?"




Marriage


Read Matthew 19:3-6. Does Jesus believe in the creation account? (He believes in it so firmly that He bases spiritual conclusions on it.)


Read Matthew 19:7-9. Do you think that it is an accident that this discussion of marriage immediately follows the discussion about forgiveness?


How does the discussion about marriage shape our understanding of forgiveness? (If a spouse was always to forgive the other spouse, then we would have no divorce. This shows us that mercy is informed by God's plan for marriage and for life.)


Could a spouse forgive "from the heart" the unfaithfulness of the other spouse, but still divorce for unfaithfulness? (Yes. Forgiveness does not mean that you abandon common sense.)



Read Matthew 19:10. Later in this chapter Jesus says it is hard for a rich person to be saved. Read Matthew 19:25. What do Jesus' disciples think about His teachings? (They are astonished. It does not seem right to them. It does not fit their understanding of God's will.)


Read Matthew 19:11-12 (marriage) and Matthew 19:26 (wealth). What is Jesus' suggestion for teachings that are hard to understand and follow? (That God will work with us to make seemingly impossible directions possible.)



Wages


Read Matthew 20:1-12. Do you agree with those who are complaining? Put yourself in the place of those who worked all day!


Read Matthew 20:13-16. If Jesus is teaching us a lesson about the Kingdom of Heaven, and not wages, what is the lesson? (God is not looking for merely fair. He is that. But, He is more than fair. He gives us what we deserve, and He gives us more than we deserve. He makes the impossible, possible.


Friend, God cares about you. He cares about dependent children. He calls on us to be a blessing to others, rather than just seeking what we think is fair.



Next week: Jesus in Jerusalem.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 18, 2016)

*Jesus in Jerusalem*
*(Matthew 21 & 22)*

Introduction: Accepting a leader has consequences. Your acceptance means that you agree that person should lead and make critical decisions. Matthew makes a transition in his continuing proof that Jesus is the Messiah, Jesus is Lord. Matthew now recites the consequences of refusing to actively follow Jesus. Let's dig into our study of the Bible and learn more!


The Entrance


Read Matthew 21:1-3. Would you question these directions if Jesus gave them to you? (I would be concerned about taking valuable assets on the basis that I should say "the Lord needs them." However, if Jesus can see into the future, how can I doubt anything He says?)


Read Matthew 21:4-5. What is Matthew proving here? (Once again, that Jesus fulfills the prophecy that He is the Messiah. Notice that He comes gently.)


Read Matthew 21:6-9. Read Matthew 16:20. What has happened? (It is now time to proclaim that Jesus is the Messiah.)


What does the crowd say about Jesus? (That He is the "Son of David," the One who comes "in the name of the Lord," and "Hosanna.")


Read Psalms 118:25-26."Hosanna" means "save now" or "please save." What additional point does Psalms 118 teach us about the cry of the crowd? (That Jesus is the One who is coming to save them. This proclaims that Jesus is Lord and the promised Messiah.)



Read Matthew 21:10-11. Would this answer create a problem? (Read Matthew 2:3-6. If the people were knowledgeable about the Messianic prophecies, saying that Jesus was from Nazareth created a conflict.)


What would you have done if you were there listening to this? (Investigated further, I hope!)




Temple


Read Matthew 21:12-13. We heard what others say about Jesus. We have followed Matthew's series of proofs about Jesus. What is Jesus saying about Himself here? (He calls the temple "My house" and He asserts authority over what is happening in it.)





Read Matthew 21:14-15. Are the religious leaders indignant about Jesus healing people? (Read Matthew 21:16. They were indignant about Jesus being called "the Son of David" and then Him acting like their leader.)


Read Psalms 8:1-2. This is the text that Jesus quotes. What points does this text make? (That Jesus is Lord, that God ordains praise from children, and the reason for this is to "silence the foe and the avenger." Jesus calls the religious leaders the "foe and the avenger!")



Fig Tree


Read Matthew 21:17-19. Is this a good or bad thing? Is Jesus destroying something out of anger?


What has the fig tree done that causes its destruction? (The leaves mislead you into thinking it has figs.)


Is this a lesson for Christians who merely call themselves that?



Read Matthew 21:20-22. I recently saw a movie that recorded several useless miracles. People developed gold teeth, fake jewels came from nothing, etc. The useless nature of the miracles made me wonder about their origin. Are we dealing with useless miracles in Matthew 21: causing a tree to wither and tossing mountains around? (The tree is an object lesson for hypocrites. Mountains might represent challenges and problems in your life. Jesus tells us that faith is the answer to life's challenges.)



Vineyard


Read Matthew 21:33-36. What argument might the renters make for their behavior? (They have no excuse for this.)


Read Matthew 21:37-39. What is the motive for killing the son? (Property. Greed. Theft.)


Read Matthew 21:40-43. Jesus says this is a parable about the religious leaders and the people who would kill Him. What property did they want? What is their stolen vineyard?(God expected His chosen nation to produce spiritual fruit. Instead, they directed the profits and the praise to themselves.)


Think again about the withered fig tree. Is that truly a senseless miracle? Senseless destruction? (This illustrates why the Jewish nation that rejected Jesus would soon be destroyed.)


Read Matthew 21:44. Are these our two options in life?


Read Matthew 21:45. Is the target of Jesus discussion in doubt? (No. Matthew makes the point very clear.)



Wedding


Read Matthew 22:1-5. Why don't those who are invited to the wedding come? (They are too busy.)


How is their excuse like the motives of those who wanted to steal the vineyard? (Both groups were looking for financial gain. They were looking to increase their property.)


How important is the wedding to the king?



Read Matthew 22:6-7. Is this fair? (They are murderers! They insulted and enraged their king.)


Isn't it excessive to kill people because they insult you and make you mad? (Once again, consider the context. Matthew previously recounts the story of the fig and the story of the vineyard. Being a hypocrite, opposing the gospel, mistreating and killing God's followers, and rejecting God has consequences.)



Read Matthew 22:8-10. What is the selection criteria here? Are there hypocrites and bad people in this crowd? (The invitation was to all. "Bad" people (as well as good people) accepted the invitation. The selection criteria is accepting the invitation.)


Read Matthew 22:11-12. What is so surprising about not having the right clothes? These people were pulled off the street corners, they were dressed for shopping, working, and relaxing!


Why do you think only one person was not wearing the right clothes? (This helps us fill in the gaps in the facts. Everyone should be deficient in the dress department, not just one man. Thus, we learn that the king must have given wedding garments to all of the guests, but this fellow refused.)


Let's follow the logic here. The end of verse 12 tells us the man was "speechless." What additional facts can we reasonably deduce? (The king is not at fault. If the king charged for the special garments, if they didn't fit, if the man did not know anything about the special garments, he would have given that excuse. Somehow he thought he was right to refuse the king's garments.)


What would make this guy think he was right to refuse to wear the king's special wedding garment? (He liked his own clothes better. He did not need the generosity of the king, he was a good dresser.)


How about you? Do you pride yourself with your works?





Read Matthew 22:13. What happens to this fellow? (He gets bound and tossed into darkness.)


Let's focus on the end of this verse. What emotion causes weeping and gnashing of teeth? (It would have been so easy to accept the king's garment. How could he make such a mistake in judgment?)



Read Matthew 2:14. We saw that everyone mentioned in the story gets invited. What does Jesus mean by "few are chosen?" Only one guy seems to be surprised to miss the wedding. (The only reasonable answer is that Jesus refers to self-selection. All of the original invitees turned the king down because they were too busy to pay attention. They were no friend to the king. Apparently did not want to come to the wedding because they mistreated his servants.)


Friend, how about you? Are you too busy, too preoccupied with life, to care about the invitation to accept Jesus as your Lord and Savior? Or, are you part of the few who think that your righteousness is good enough? Why not, right now, pay attention, repent and accept Jesus' robe of righteousness?



Next week: Last Day Events.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 18, 2016)

*Last Day Events*
*(Matthew 23 & 24)*

Introduction: One of the wonderful advantages of writing this lesson is that it forces me to study the Bible. Major goals in writing these studies are to improve the quality of the Sabbath School and help students better understand God's will. However, when I study the Bible I'm always thinking about the impact of God's word on my life. This week some of Matthew's statements are so connected to my life that I apologize in advance for injecting myself so much in the lesson. Let's dig in and see if you, too, feel a special connection to our Bible study!


Glory Hogs


Read Matthew 23:1-4. When you decide that someone is a hypocrite, how do you treat that person's teaching? (The general attitude is to reject the hypocrite's teaching.)


Why does Jesus say to obey these hypocrites? (They "sit in Moses' seat.")


What does that mean, and why is that so important? (I think it means that they teach the law given by God through Moses.)



I recall several famous religious leaders who had prominent sins. My reaction was that they succumbed to sin - which is true for all of us. How can we distinguish between those religious leaders who "sit in Moses seat" and those who are leading us astray? (A main reason why each of my series of questions starts out with a Bible text is because we cannot (I trust) get too far astray if our point of focus is God's word. The most important question is whether the leader is teaching the Bible or something else.)



Read Matthew 23:5-7. Be honest. Do you love to have the place of honor, the best seat? Do you love to be greeted by people who respect you? (If you say "no," I think you have just broken the Ninth Commandment. We all love to be honored.)


How do we avoid being just like these religious leaders? (Look at verse 5 again, "everything they do is done for men to see." If everything you do is motivated by your own glory, as opposed to giving glory to God or showing love to another person, then you are in trouble.)



Read Matthew 6:2. What does "they have received their reward in full," mean? Does it mean that the "full reward" is personal glory - which would exclude heaven? (I love to preach, I love to teach, and there is no doubt that part of my reason is that I want people to better understand God. But, another part is that I like people to say, "he does a great job." When I read about these religious leaders whose only reward is here, I get concerned. Dr. William H. Shea is one of the most extraordinary Christians I've ever known. He is extremely smart and extremely humble. I asked him, "Do you enjoy the honor of preaching and teaching?" He said, "yes," that is part of it. That put my heart to rest on this issue.)


Read Matthew 23:8-12. One of my former students used to call me "rabbi" and my wife often calls me "the professor." My children call me "Dad." The students in the law school call me "Professor Cameron." Should I tell all of them to stop it?


Read Exodus 20:12. The question is one of honor for the religious leaders. This text tells us to honor our parents - and that would include calling my father "Father" or "Dad." How would you explain the apparent conflict in the Bible?


Remember the context. What honor are the religious leaders improperly stealing? (They are claiming the glory that belongs to God. They do everything for their glory, not God's glory or the love of others. Notice that in Matthew 23:8-10the point of reference is God. My children, my wife, my students do not think I'm God and I'm not trying to confuse them on that point.)



Let's skip down to Matthew 23:37-39. What was the most fundamental problem with the religious leaders in Jerusalem? (They rejected Jesus. Notice that the "title" discussion is part of rejecting Jesus. Jesus now says that the end has come for them. They are unwilling to accept Him or give Him glory.)



The Destruction


Read Matthew 24:1. Why do you think the disciples asked Jesus to look at the temple buildings? (They were undoubtedly beautiful. I've read Josephus' description of the temple and it was glorious.)


Read Matthew 24:2-3. This is undoubtedly shocking news. Why would the disciples come to Jesus "privately" to learn the details?


How many questions do you find in these verses? How many questions do you think the disciples thought they were asking Jesus? (I think they were asking at least two questions, but I think they thought they were asking just one. No doubt they thought the temple would not be destroyed until Jesus came at the "end of the age.")




The End


Read Matthew 24:4. What is Jesus' first concern? (That we avoid being deceived.)


Read Matthew 24:5-14. Jesus refers three times to "the end" in these verses. What end is He discussing, the end of the temple or the end of the world?


Read Matthew 24:15-20. What do you think is being discussed here? (It is common that prophecy can have more than one fulfillment, but this seems consistent with the destruction of Jerusalem. Many Christians fled the city and were saved before the absolute destruction of the temple by the Romans.)


Read Matthew 24:23-27. What is being described here? (Jesus' Second Coming.)


What is the specific concern about Christians being deceived? (False Christs will appear - and their signs and miracles are extremely persuasive.)


How can we avoid being deceived? (No one will have to tell us about Jesus' Second Coming. All will see it at once. I've avoided some of the more complex issues in Jesus' message because I might be wrong. However, the simple part of the message is very obvious - you will know when Jesus comes!)


Why, then, does Jesus warn us that we should avoid being deceived, and that the deception to come will be powerful? (We have the potential for being deceived by those fakers. If you are involved in a debate about whether someone is Jesus, that is absolute proof that person is a fake and is not Jesus!)




Read Matthew 24:30-31 and Matthew 24:40-41. What other absolute proof will we have about Jesus' Second Coming? (The saved will be taken to heaven!)


What is the "loud trumpet call" about? (Read 1 Corinthians 15:51-52. Those who died trusting in Jesus are raised in an instant at the sound of the trumpet.)



Let's review all of this so that you cannot be deceived. What will happen when Jesus comes again? (It will be like lightening around the world - everyone will see it at the same time. The dead in Christ will be raised from the grave. The living saved will be gathered to heaven. You will not be confused about this event. If you are not being lifted up to heaven, that is very bad news.)


Read Matthew 24:42-44. Wait a minute, we just learned that Jesus' Second Coming will be obvious to everyone. Why are we warned about keeping "watch" and about problems with an unexpected return? I could be sound asleep and not miss Jesus' Second Coming! (The thief is not breaking into Jesus' house in this parable. The thief is breaking into your house. The warning is not about the ambiguity of Jesus' coming, but rather whether you are ready!)


Read Matthew 24:45-46. What should you be doing in anticipation of Jesus' Second Coming? (Your job - "feeding" Jesus' servants. We need to continue to work to advance the Kingdom of God!)


Friend, what was the problem with the religious leaders that we discussed at the beginning of this lesson? It was that they were working to advance their own glory. What does Jesus call us to do while we await His return? To advance the Kingdom of God. What are you doing these days? Advancing your glory or the Kingdom of God? If you don't like the answer, why not repent right now and ask the Holy Spirit to show you a better way?



Next week: Jesus' Last Days.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 8, 2016)

*Jesus' Last Days*​*(Matthew 26)*

Introduction: Our study of Matthew this week pictures two betrayers and one woman fully devoted to Jesus. What does it mean, really, to betray Jesus? What does it mean to be fully devoted to Jesus? Why is the outcome so much different for one betrayer than for the other? Let's plunge into our study of the Bible and learn more!


The Plotters and the Woman


Read Matthew 26:1-2. This is obviously very discouraging news. Why share it with the disciples? (Jesus wanted them to be warned (again).)


What does that suggest about significant last-day events? (Jesus will warn us about important and challenging events.)



Read Matthew 26:3-7. We have two opposing pictures. One of a group that is plotting to kill Jesus and another of a woman who is making a great sacrifice for Jesus. Given Jesus understanding of His soon-coming death, how do you think He felt about the woman? (This is this bright star in an otherwise dark situation. I would be so grateful to her.)


Read Matthew 26:8-9. How do you explain the disciple's reaction? They have been told that Jesus is about to die, should they not join in doing something special for Him? (I think the disciples resisted believing what Jesus told them. They did not want to believe that He would die.)


How would you react if you were this woman and you heard this criticism? You have sacrificed to buy this perfume, and now the disciples are criticizing you for it!


There is an assumption in this text I want you to notice. The disciples did not say she should have given money to the poor instead of buying perfume, they say she could have sold the perfume. What does this tell us about how this woman obtained the perfume? (It was a gift. Evidently, it was not something she could afford.)



Read Matthew 26:10-13. This was a gift, someone intended the woman to use it. Instead, she chose one self-sacrificing use for it instead of the self-sacrificing use suggested by the disciples. Should the disciples have the right to tell her which self-sacrificing expenditure she must make? (They don't have the right advice. Jesus says that what she has done will be talked about throughout history.)


Are there opportunities around you to lift the spirits of those who are discouraged with some kindness?


Will they also talk throughout the world about the disciples criticizing this self-sacrificing woman?


What is the difference between the attitude of the woman and the disciples? (She was fully devoted to Jesus. The disciples were devoted to making their own judgment about the best use of her perfume.)




Judas


Read Matthew 26:14-16. Was Judas one who criticized the woman?


Why do you think Judas betrayed Jesus? Had he now decided to hate Jesus? (I have two theories. First, that he did not believe that Jesus could be killed - and that He might as well collect money as a reward for forcing Jesus to declare Himself King. Second, that Jesus was serious about dying, in which case he deserved the money for his wasted time in hanging around for three years. In either event, he trusted himself and not Jesus.)


Read Matthew 18:7. Is this a description of Judas' situation?



Read Matthew 26:17-22. The disciples assumed the betrayal was not already taking place. Why? (Because all except Judas had not betrayed Him.)


We've discussed my views about Judas' plot. What were the other disciples thinking - had it crossed their mind that they could make a little money on this unfortunate turn of events? (They were just sad about it, and worried that they might be unreliable.)


Why did Jesus disclose that He would be betrayed? Do you think He wanted to make Judas feel guilty, or did He want him to abandon his plan, or did Jesus have something else in mind?



Read Matthew 26:23-25. This is a very serious event in the mind of the disciples. Do you think they understood that Judas was betraying Jesus?


If so, why didn't they attack Judas? Why not threaten him so he would not do it? Why not restrain him so that he could not betray Jesus?


When Judas said, "Surely not I, Rabbi," what does that tell us about his willingness to abandon his plan? (Judas had made his decision. He now lied to cover it up.)



Last Supper


Read Matthew 26:26-30. Put yourself in the place of the disciples. Would you have any idea what Jesus was talking about? He first says He is about to be killed, and now He is talking about symbolically eating His body and drinking His blood.


Consider what we have studied so far. The disciples think they have better judgment than the woman. Judas thinks he has better judgment than Jesus. What point is Matthew making by putting this account of the Last Supper here?



Peter


Read Matthew 26:31-35. Do you think that Peter is telling the truth? (Read John 18:10-11. In John's account of Jesus' arrest, Peter draws his sword, he is willing to die for Jesus. He is telling the truth.)


How is Peter different than Judas? (Peter is not acting to benefit himself.)



Let's skip down after Jesus' arrest. Read Matthew 26:57-58. Is Peter still showing great courage?


Read Matthew 26:69-75. Yesterday, I read some good intentioned person sharing about how we need to work hard against sin, that we were facing Satan, and we better be up for the fight (Jesus helping us, of course). What is Peter's failure? What character defect does he display? What flaw in his personality is the great problem? (Peter was fully on-board with Jesus. He was willing to fight and die. But, he was confused about Jesus not fighting and Jesus talking about eating His body and drinking His blood. Peter did not know what to think.)


What, then, should Peter have done? (Simply trusted Jesus.)



Let's go back over our study. In the dispute between the disciples and the woman over the best use of the perfume, who was trusting Jesus and who was trusting in their own judgment? (The disciples were trusting their own judgment.)


In the account of Judas betrayal, who is Judas trusting? (Himself. He thinks he knows more than Jesus.)


In the record of the Last Supper, what is Jesus' point about eating His body and drinking His blood? (Salvation comes only through Jesus. He is the sacrificial Lamb of the sanctuary service. He is the only path to salvation.)


Peter does not think he is smarter than Jesus. Although he was willing to die, somehow he made a mess of things and betrayed Jesus. Tell me what Peter should have done to avoid this outcome? (Re-read Matthew 26:31-33. Peter should have put away his pride and asked Jesus, "How can I avoid doing that? Tell me what I need to do to fully support You rather than betray You.")


Friend, I don't think it is good advice to put up your fists and fight Satan. I don't think it is good advice to focus on hunting down and eliminating every sin in your life. The focus of your life must be to trust God, even when all of the world seems out of control. You can start that right now by asking the Holy Spirit, every day, to guide your every decision and your every thought so that you will make it a habit to trust God.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 8, 2016)

*Crucified and Risen*​*(Matthew 27 & 28)*

Introduction: The time has come for us to study Jesus' sacrifice on our behalf. Words cannot adequately describe it. What incredible love! What incredible mercy! What incredible unselfishness He showed towards us. Let's dig into our Bibles and witness Jesus' astonishing sacrifice for you and me!


Judas


Read Matthew 27:1-3. What event caused Judas to feel remorse? (That Jesus "was condemned." That reinforces my thinking that Judas did not really think Jesus would allow Himself to be captured and condemned.)


Read Matthew 27:4-5. Did the religious leaders comfort Judas by telling him that he did the right thing?


What responsibility did the religious leaders think belonged to them?



Read Matthew 18:7-9 and compare these verses with Judas' current situation. What did Judas think he would get out of betraying Jesus? (Hopefully, he could take credit for Jesus claiming His kingdom on earth. But, at least he would have thirty silver coins. He thought he would benefit.)


What actually happened to Judas? (He lost his money, the kingdom and his life. Plus, it seems he lost eternal life. Jesus tells us in Matthew 18 that we think we will benefit from sin, but in fact it would be better to lose a hand, foot or eye, then what sin will cost you.)




Pilate


Read Matthew 27:11 and Luke 23:3-4. Matthew fails to mention Pilate's reaction. What does this mean for Jesus? (It means He should be set free.)


Read Matthew 27:12-14 and Luke 23:13-16. The Jewish leaders bring accusations (not witnesses) against Jesus, and He asserts His right not to answer. Why not respond? (In the United States we call it the "Fifth Amendment right" right to remain silent and not take a chance on incriminating yourself. Numbers 35:30 and Deuteronomy 19:15 show that God's people had a similar rule in that a simple confession was not enough to convict.)


As we can see from Luke, these false accusations and Jesus' silence are not enough to convince Pilate or Herod that Jesus has committed any offense. Read Matthew 27:19. What is the importance of this message to Pilate? (Barnes' Notes says "Dreams were considered as indications of the divine will, and among the Romans and Greeks, as well as the Jews, great reliance was placed on them." Pilate's own judgment is now reinforced by a divine message!)


Read Matthew 27:15-18 and Matthew 27:20-23.What would you do if you were Pilate? You have your own judgment, divinely reinforced, against the unreasoned will of the crowd.


Read Matthew 27:24-26. What does this teach us about the future of religious liberty? (The government gives way to the crazy, demon-driven crowd. The evil person is released and the innocent person is sentenced to death.)



The Crucifixion


Read Matthew 27:41-44. How do you deal with insults that mock you in your area of strength? If you are very good-looking, someone says you are ugly. If you are very strong, someone says you are weak. If you are very smart, someone who is dumb calls you stupid.


Read Matthew 27:45-46. Are those insults getting to Jesus?


Read Psalms 22:1-2. We see that Jesus is quoting Psalms - or perhaps Psalms is prophesying what Jesus will say. Is Jesus showing a lack of faith in His Father? (First, this could hardly be a sin for the Bible would not predict a sinful statement by Jesus. Second, it is not sin to say, "God, why don't you answer? God, where are you when I need you?" The reason is that you are looking to God for help. It is when you trust yourself, or turn away from God that sin comes.)


Read Isaiah 59:1-2. What does this suggest is the reason for Jesus' statement? (Jesus carried our sins. He died for our sins. Our sins separated Him from God.)


What is the great irony of the insults hurled by the religious leaders? (While Jesus could have killed them all and stopped His agony, He suffered by dying for their sins. Not only were the charges completely false, but Jesus suffered these insults and pain because of the sins of humans.)



Read Matthew 27:50-51. What does the curtain have to do with Jesus' death? (Jesus fulfilled the sanctuary's sacrificial system.Hebrews 7:25-28. The sanctuary system no longer had any value. It was replaced by Jesus pleading His blood for us in the heavenly sanctuary. The fact that the curtain is torn from the top down shows that this was a supernatural act.)


Read Matthew 27:52-54. Imagine the terror of the religious leaders who witnessed people being raised to life and the Romans admitting Jesus was God!


Why did God raise people to life then? Why not wait until Jesus is raised to life on Sunday? (At His death, Jesus defeated sin and death. This is powerful evidence that Jesus rested in the grave on the Sabbath only to celebrate His defeat of sin and death. Just like Sabbath celebrates the work of Creation ( Exodus 20:11) and release from Egyptian slavery ( Deuteronomy 5:15), Jesus now celebrates our new life and our release from the slavery of sin and death by His Sabbath rest.)




Jesus' Resurrection


Read Matthew 27:65 and Matthew 28:1-3. How secure could Jesus' opponents make His tomb? (Not secure enough!)


Read Matthew 28:5-7. Do they have to take the word of the angel? (No! The angel shows them the empty tomb and tells them that Jesus will appear to them in Galilee.)


Read Matthew 28:8-10. Why doesn't Jesus wait to see them in Galilee, just as the angel stated? (I love this! Jesus apparently cannot wait! He wants to see the women who stayed with Him through His crucifixion ( Matthew 27:54-56) and share with them the good news!)


Read Matthew 28:16-17. How could a person doubt if they had seen Jesus alive? (Read 1 Corinthians 15:6 and John 20:24-25. We have the account of Thomas being slow to believe (because he was not present with the others), and we have large numbers of disciples. The point is that Jesus' followers came to belief at different times.)


Why mention the doubt? If Matthew's goal in writing his gospel is to have us believe Jesus is God, how is it helpful to mention that eye-witnesses doubted? (This gives us confidence in Matthew's honest account. If he was making this all up, he would not mention doubt. More important, Matthew wants us to know that Jesus being killed and coming alive is something that might take a while to accept.)



Read Matthew 28:18. What is Jesus' place in the universe? (All authority has been given to Him!)


Read Matthew 28:19-20 and Matthew 24:45-46. Recall that when we studied Matthew 24 we decided while we wait for Jesus to return our job is feeding the flock - advancing the Kingdom of God. What specific detail does Matthew 28:19-20 add? (We need to be making new disciples, baptizing them and teaching them.)


Re-read Matthew 28:20. What help does Jesus promise? (That He will be with us through to His Second Coming.)


How is that true? I thought Jesus returned to heaven? (ReadJohn 14:16-20 and John 16:5-7. Jesus does return to heaven, but Jesus is present with us in the Holy Spirit which lives in us! Talk about Jesus being with us - He lives in us if we are willing.)


Have you ever said "I wish I had been a disciple of Jesus so that I could have asked Him questions?" Is that question based on improper assumptions? (I think so. Since Jesus is available to live in us through the Holy Spirit, if you ask the Holy Spirit for direction you are in the same position as Jesus' disciples! What an amazing thought!)



Friend, Jesus suffered insults, pain and death to give us the opportunity for eternal life. What are you doing to share that good news with others? Why not commit today to sharing the good news?


----------



## blazingthru (May 5, 2017)

*Bible Study of the Week - GoBible.org*
Lesson 7 - Servant Leadership

Posted: 13 May 2017 05:00 AM PDT

Introduction: When I first moved away from home, I joined a church that seemed to be perfect. It was wonderful! I liked the people. I liked the pastor. There were no divisions in the church. The next year, I got married and my wife started teaching in the school associated with this church. Once I started seeing the "inside" picture of the church, I realized that not all was calm, peaceful and unified. Peter has been advising us on various relationships, and this week we study his direction on relationships between the church and its leaders. Let's plunge into our study of the Bible and learn more!


Elders 

Read 1 Peter 5:1. When Peter writes to "elders" is he talking about those who hold a church office, or those of an advanced age? (Read 1 Peter 5:5. I've always assumed that Peter is talking about an office in the church, but looking more closely it appears Peter is talking about older people.) 


Read 1 Peter 5:2. What is Peter asking of the older people? (To be "shepherds of God's flock. This is clearly a reference to holding an office or position in the church.) 

Think about this. Is it logical to link older members and those who hold a position of leadership in the church? Re-read 1 Peter 5:1 to see if you find any clues about this. (Peter says the older people were eye witnesses to the sufferings of Jesus. The idea is that older people know more, they have more experience, and therefore it is logical to make them leaders - shepherds.) 


The commentators I read explained that the word "elder" meant an old person, but they also thought that in the early church it often referred to those who held high offices in the church. Why? Because of the link between age and holding these offices. Robertson's New Testament Word Pictures says that an early inscription used the term translated "elders," for town leaders - "alderman." Do you think there should be such a link in the modern church? 


Look again at 1 Peter 5:2. Why would Peter write "not because you must, but because you are willing?" (This convinces me that Peter is talking primarily about age, not office. It makes sense that he would write that the older members should serve as "overseers," not because it is mandatory, but because they want to do it.) 

In general, people get wiser with age. The problem is that I've known "knuckleheads" who do not change as they age. Is age the primary factor to consider? (Let's keep reading because I think Peter answers this question.) 


Read 1 Peter 5:2-3. We have discussed that older people have witnessed important history and should have gained wisdom. What other job requirements does Peter place on older people before they are qualified to hold the office of "overseers?"(They should be eager to serve. They should not be in it for the money. They should not "lord" it over the flock. They should be good examples.) 

I've been an "Elder" in the various churches where I was a member for most of my adult life. No one ever paid me any money. Is this a problem in your church? 

If money is not a problem, is there a parallel problem that does not involve money? Do any of the Elders benefit personally from holding a leadership position? 



Look again at 1 Peter 5:3. Is "lording it over" others a personal benefit? (Peter is describing a character trait that should be disqualifying for an overseer. You should not be doing the job because of personal benefit, whether that is financial, or a matter of ego, or authority. Peter allows Elders to be paid for the job, and enjoy the relative pride and authority that comes with it. However, he writes that you should do the job to benefit others, and not because you are "greedy" to feed your pride or assert authority.) 

If you have been an Elder, have you derived personal satisfaction from it? (Helping others gives great joy when they react positively. That is one of the blessings of the position.) 


Over the years I've seen a pattern that seems most natural, but is a cause for concern. Church members whose occupations do not reward them with leadership positions, find that the church fills that need. The problem for these leaders is that losing the church position feels like being fired from a job - and the result is very difficult for the person and the church. Is this an unavoidable problem? 


For a time I was concerned about my own motives. Was I teaching, preaching and leading because I liked being up front, or because I was trying to bring glory to God? Who was my primary object of glory? If you lead, have you thought about this issue? (Dr. William Shea, one of my denomination's leading theologians, became a member of my local church. He is an extraordinary example of a humble saint. One day I asked him, "Bill, when you teach and preach, do you do it in part because you like being in front?" He said, "Sure, that is a part of it." The fact that this humble man should appreciate that part of the job calmed my concerns. The goal is to advance the Kingdom of God. But enjoying the honor that comes your way is not sin. John 12:26.) 


Read 1 Peter 5:4. What is the ultimate reward of being an overseer? (Heaven! "The crown of glory." If your reason for leading is glory here, then you have already been paid in full here.) 


Youth 

Read 1 Peter 5:5. Why do you think it was important for Peter to write this? (Youth do not always realize that experience is important.) 

What overall mutual attitude does Peter command? (That we all, young and old, act with humility towards each other.) 


What is the payoff for mutual humility? (If you are proud, God will resist you. If you are humble, God will give you grace.) 


Read 1 Peter 5:6. When is the "due time" that God will lift us up? (Young people will get old! At least, that is the goal. This also bolsters the point we studied earlier, that God desires to honor us.) 


Read 1 Peter 5:7. What does anxiety have to do with being humble, and accepting direction from elders? (Ask yourself how much of your worry and fear has to do with losing face? Losing something that makes you appear important? Humility is a shield against anxiety.) 


Satan vs. God 

Read 1 Peter 5:8. Do you have a role in not being "devoured" by Satan? (Yes. Be "self-controlled and alert.") 

What do you think it means, as a practical matter, to be "devoured" by Satan? 


Read 1 Peter 5:9. Fighting Satan does not seem, on the face of it, to be a good idea. Look at what he did to Job. What, exactly, do you think Peter means when he tells us to "resist" Satan? (The key is the phrase, "standing firm in the faith." We put our trust in God. We have faith in God. The battle is between God and Satan, we are not standing alone against Satan.) 

Why is it important to know that other Christians are suffering? (It gives you comfort that you are not alone.) 


Why does Peter mention "suffering" in the context of resisting Satan and keeping him from devouring us? (This context is extremely important. The battle has to do with trials and suffering. Satan brings difficulty into our life, and standing firm in our faith in God is the answer to this attack.) 


Does our extensive discussion of humility have any application here? (If we are proud, we are less likely to immediately turn to God for help.) 


Read 1 Peter 5:10. On the one hand we have Satan who would like to "devour" us, who do we have on the other hand? (God!) 

What is God's attitude towards us? (Grace! He is the "God of all grace.") 


What is God's plan for us? (To restore us from whatever injuries Satan causes, and to make us "strong, firm and steadfast.") 


Friend, do you desire to be "strong, firm and steadfast?" Understanding the right relationship with your government, your employer, your spouse, your suffering, your fellow church members, and the conflict between Satan and God, will put you on the path to being a Christian confident in God. Why not ask God today to help you, through the power of the Holy Spirit, to continue on the path of right relationships? 


Next week: Jesus in the Writings of Peter.


----------

